# Word List Game #14



## Drabdr

A continuation from http://forums.techguy.org/thread-ga.../1131433-word-list-game-13-a.html#post8952426

*Rules of the game:

Change one letter, but do not rearrange the position of the remaining letters, to make a new 4-letter word.*

Bake


----------



## joe957

sake


----------



## dotty999

thanks Brad 

save


----------



## cwwozniak

rave

Hi Dotty


----------



## dotty999

race

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

pace


----------



## dotty999

pact

Hi Liz!


----------



## joe957

tact


----------



## 2twenty2

fact


----------



## joe957

face


----------



## 2twenty2

lace


----------



## cwwozniak

mace


----------



## Gr3iz

mane

Hi guys!


----------



## cwwozniak

lane

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

line


----------



## Gr3iz

link


----------



## 2twenty2

sink


----------



## Gr3iz

silk


----------



## dotty999

sulk


----------



## Gr3iz

sunk


----------



## cwwozniak

suck

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

sack

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

sock


----------



## hisdimple

mock


----------



## 2twenty2

lock


----------



## cwwozniak

rock


----------



## hisdimple

ruck


----------



## cwwozniak

muck


----------



## dotty999

duck


----------



## Gr3iz

dunk


----------



## 2twenty2

sunk


----------



## joe957

bunk


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt


----------



## cwwozniak

bung


----------



## Gr3iz

burg


----------



## 2twenty2

burp


----------



## joe957

bump


----------



## Gr3iz

bums


----------



## cwwozniak

hums

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hems

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

hemp 

Same to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

heap


----------



## cwwozniak

leap


----------



## Gr3iz

lean


----------



## 2twenty2

bean


----------



## joe957

mean


----------



## plodr

meal


----------



## 2twenty2

seal


----------



## dotty999

alps


----------



## cwwozniak

knucklehead said:


> seal





dotty999 said:


> alps



Did you forget your own rules, Dotty? 


> *Rules of the game:*
> Change one letter, but do not rearrange the position of the remaining letters, to make a new 4-letter word.


seat


----------



## dotty999

I got mixed up as I play a similar game elsewhere!

feat


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 feat is no good either.


----------



## dotty999

feat is a valid word 

feat

_noun_
noun: *feat*; plural noun: *feats*
an achievement that requires great courage, skill, or strength.
"the new printing presses were considerable feats of engineering"


----------



## 2twenty2

Sorry dotty I didn't see the post by cwwozniak. I thought you posted a word by changing two letters instead of one. Please forgive me.

fear


----------



## plodr

tear


----------



## 2twenty2

bear


----------



## Gr3iz

beam


----------



## dotty999

ream


----------



## joe957

team


----------



## Gr3iz

term


----------



## cwwozniak

tern


----------



## joe957

fern


----------



## Gr3iz

feen


----------



## cwwozniak

peen


----------



## Gr3iz

peer


----------



## cwwozniak

peek

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

peak

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

beak


----------



## joe957

beat


----------



## Gr3iz

bent


----------



## cwwozniak

best


----------



## plodr

lest


----------



## cwwozniak

west


----------



## dotty999

nest


----------



## cwwozniak

zest

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

pest

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rest


----------



## joe957

vest


----------



## Gr3iz

vent


----------



## cwwozniak

sent


----------



## dotty999

cent


----------



## Gr3iz

cert 

Hiya Dotty dear!!


----------



## cwwozniak

cart

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

wart

Hi Mark, Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

dart


----------



## Gr3iz

daft

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

raft


----------



## Gr3iz

rift


----------



## plodr

lift


----------



## dotty999

sift


----------



## cwwozniak

gift


----------



## poochee

gilt


----------



## Gr3iz

gill


----------



## joe957

till


----------



## Gr3iz

toll


----------



## cwwozniak

tool


----------



## poochee

cool


----------



## plodr

coal


----------



## poochee

coat


----------



## Gr3iz

cost


----------



## cwwozniak

cast


----------



## poochee

fast


----------



## cwwozniak

last


----------



## poochee

past


----------



## plodr

pest


----------



## joe957

nest


----------



## poochee

jest


----------



## joe957

best


----------



## cwwozniak

bust


----------



## dotty999

busy


----------



## poochee

bush


----------



## dotty999

mush


----------



## poochee

push


----------



## Gr3iz

puss


----------



## cwwozniak

muss


----------



## poochee

fuss


----------



## Gr3iz

fess


----------



## poochee

mess


----------



## joe957

miss


----------



## Gr3iz

mist


----------



## dotty999

mint


----------



## poochee

lint


----------



## cwwozniak

pint


----------



## poochee

tint


----------



## cwwozniak

hint


----------



## poochee

dint


----------



## dotty999

dine


----------



## poochee

pine


----------



## plodr

pane


----------



## poochee

pant


----------



## Gr3iz

past


----------



## cwwozniak

part

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## poochee

park


----------



## cwwozniak

lark


----------



## dotty999

lurk


----------



## cwwozniak

lure

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## poochee

pure


----------



## plodr

pare


----------



## Gr3iz

pate


----------



## poochee

mate


----------



## dotty999

mite


----------



## joe957

mute


----------



## Gr3iz

mule


----------



## cwwozniak

mull 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## poochee

mill


----------



## cwwozniak

mall


----------



## Gr3iz

mail

Hey Chuck!


----------



## poochee

fail


----------



## Gr3iz

foil


----------



## poochee

boil


----------



## plodr

bowl


----------



## poochee

jowl


----------



## joe957

fowl


----------



## Gr3iz

foul


----------



## cwwozniak

four


----------



## Gr3iz

pour


----------



## poochee

pout


----------



## cwwozniak

lout


----------



## Gr3iz

loot


----------



## poochee

toot


----------



## dotty999

tout


----------



## plodr

rout


----------



## poochee

root


----------



## joe957

roof


----------



## poochee

woof


----------



## dotty999

wolf


----------



## poochee

golf


----------



## Gr3iz

gold


----------



## plodr

fold


----------



## poochee

bold


----------



## joe957

cold


----------



## poochee

colt


----------



## dotty999

cola


----------



## poochee

coma


----------



## joe957

comb


----------



## cwwozniak

bomb


----------



## poochee

tomb


----------



## Gr3iz

tome


----------



## joe957

home


----------



## cwwozniak

dome


----------



## Gr3iz

dole

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## poochee

hole


----------



## cwwozniak

pole


----------



## poochee

role


----------



## Gr3iz

roll


----------



## dotty999

doll


----------



## poochee

dull


----------



## plodr

bull


----------



## dotty999

cull


----------



## Gr3iz

cult


----------



## poochee

curt


----------



## Gr3iz

curb


----------



## joe957

cure


----------



## cwwozniak

curd


----------



## poochee

card


----------



## cwwozniak

bard


----------



## poochee

bare


----------



## plodr

dare


----------



## Gr3iz

dart


----------



## cwwozniak

dirt


----------



## Gr3iz

diet 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

died

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

deed


----------



## poochee

dead


----------



## cwwozniak

dear


----------



## dotty999

wear


----------



## poochee

near


----------



## dotty999

sear


----------



## cwwozniak

seat

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

sent

Hi Chuck!


----------



## poochee

rent


----------



## dotty999

runt


----------



## joe957

punt


----------



## Gr3iz

puny


----------



## cwwozniak

punk 

Happy hump day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

puck

Back atcha, Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

buck


----------



## Gr3iz

bunk


----------



## cwwozniak

funk


----------



## poochee

fink


----------



## plodr

rink


----------



## joe957

wink


----------



## poochee

pink


----------



## cwwozniak

sink


----------



## Gr3iz

sine


----------



## poochee

wine


----------



## dotty999

fine


----------



## cwwozniak

mine


----------



## poochee

tine


----------



## joe957

bine


----------



## Gr3iz

bide


----------



## cwwozniak

bike


----------



## joe957

hike


----------



## Gr3iz

hire


----------



## cwwozniak

hide

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wide

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

wade


----------



## Gr3iz

wave


----------



## poochee

pave


----------



## cwwozniak

cave


----------



## poochee

cove


----------



## cwwozniak

love


----------



## poochee

dove


----------



## plodr

dome


----------



## Gr3iz

dope


----------



## cwwozniak

dote


----------



## poochee

date


----------



## dotty999

data

Hi Chuck, Pooch!


----------



## poochee

dada

Hi Dottie!


----------



## Gr3iz

dado


----------



## poochee

dodo


----------



## dotty999

dogo


----------



## joe957

togo


----------



## poochee

toga


----------



## dotty999

yoga


----------



## Gr3iz

yogi


----------



## joe957

yagi


----------



## cwwozniak

magi


----------



## Gr3iz

mami


----------



## dotty999

mams


----------



## cwwozniak

maps

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

mass

Hey Chuck! Hiya Cutie!


----------



## cwwozniak

mast


----------



## Gr3iz

mart


----------



## cwwozniak

tart


----------



## poochee

tort


----------



## cwwozniak

torn


----------



## poochee

born


----------



## Gr3iz

boon


----------



## poochee

boot


----------



## Gr3iz

bolt


----------



## cwwozniak

boll


----------



## Gr3iz

boil


----------



## poochee

bail


----------



## Gr3iz

ball


----------



## poochee

tall


----------



## joe957

tael


----------



## plodr

Gael


----------



## poochee

gall


----------



## joe957

gill


----------



## poochee

pill


----------



## 2twenty2

mill


----------



## poochee

sill


----------



## dotty999

silt


----------



## poochee

tilt


----------



## dotty999

hilt

Hi Pooch!


----------



## poochee

halt

Hi Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

malt


----------



## poochee

melt


----------



## joe957

felt


----------



## poochee

fell


----------



## cwwozniak

feel


----------



## poochee

reel


----------



## dotty999

real


----------



## Gr3iz

ream


----------



## poochee

seam


----------



## cwwozniak

beam


----------



## joe957

team


----------



## Gr3iz

term


----------



## poochee

berm


----------



## cwwozniak

barm


----------



## Gr3iz

bard


----------



## cwwozniak

bare


----------



## Gr3iz

bate


----------



## poochee

fate


----------



## Gr3iz

fame


----------



## poochee

tame


----------



## dotty999

time


----------



## Gr3iz

tile


----------



## dotty999

pile


----------



## Gr3iz

pike


----------



## dotty999

like


----------



## Gr3iz

lice


----------



## poochee

mice


----------



## plodr

mace


----------



## dotty999

face


----------



## poochee

fake


----------



## cwwozniak

rake


----------



## poochee

rage


----------



## joe957

rags


----------



## Gr3iz

rigs


----------



## cwwozniak

rugs


----------



## Gr3iz

bugs


----------



## cwwozniak

hugs


----------



## Gr3iz

huge

Thanks, Chuck! I didn't know you cared ... ;-)


----------



## joe957

luge


----------



## Gr3iz

lure

Hey Joe!


----------



## cwwozniak

lute


----------



## Gr3iz

late


----------



## poochee

lame


----------



## Gr3iz

lave


----------



## poochee

lava


----------



## Gr3iz

java


----------



## dotty999

cava


----------



## Gr3iz

cave


----------



## dotty999

pave


----------



## Gr3iz

pane


----------



## dotty999

pine


----------



## plodr

pint


----------



## joe957

punt


----------



## Gr3iz

runt


----------



## cwwozniak

bunt


----------



## plodr

bust


----------



## Gr3iz

busy

Hey Chuck! Hi Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

bush

Hi, Liz and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bash


----------



## cwwozniak

bask


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## cwwozniak

walk


----------



## Gr3iz

wall


----------



## cwwozniak

wail


----------



## poochee

pail


----------



## Gr3iz

pall


----------



## poochee

palm


----------



## Gr3iz

calm


----------



## poochee

balm


----------



## Gr3iz

ball


----------



## cwwozniak

bull


----------



## Gr3iz

bulk


----------



## joe957

sulk


----------



## poochee

sull


----------



## cwwozniak

pull


----------



## plodr

bull


----------



## joe957

bulk


----------



## Gr3iz

buck


----------



## cwwozniak

bock


----------



## Gr3iz

book


----------



## cwwozniak

cook

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

cork

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

corn


----------



## Gr3iz

****


----------



## poochee

goon


----------



## Gr3iz

gown


----------



## poochee

sown


----------



## Gr3iz

sawn


----------



## poochee

lawn


----------



## Gr3iz

lain


----------



## joe957

pain


----------



## Gr3iz

gain


----------



## plodr

rain


----------



## Gr3iz

raid


----------



## poochee

laid


----------



## 2twenty2

paid


----------



## Gr3iz

pair


----------



## cwwozniak

pail


----------



## Gr3iz

tail

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

toil

Good morning, Mark, and a happy Friday to ya!


----------



## Gr3iz

toll


----------



## poochee

loll


----------



## Gr3iz

doll


----------



## plodr

dill


----------



## Gr3iz

dial


----------



## joe957

diol


----------



## plodr

Dios


----------



## joe957

dips


----------



## poochee

tips


----------



## 2twenty2

lips


----------



## dotty999

lops


----------



## joe957

pops


----------



## poochee

oops


----------



## dotty999

bops


----------



## poochee

boss


----------



## joe957

toss


----------



## poochee

loss


----------



## dotty999

lass


----------



## cwwozniak

lash


----------



## dotty999

lush


----------



## poochee

gush


----------



## dotty999

gust


----------



## joe957

bust


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt


----------



## cwwozniak

bung


----------



## Gr3iz

hung


----------



## cwwozniak

lung


----------



## Gr3iz

long


----------



## plodr

lone


----------



## cwwozniak

bone

Hi, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

bole


----------



## poochee

bale


----------



## Gr3iz

bald


----------



## cwwozniak

balk


----------



## Gr3iz

bask


----------



## cwwozniak

bark


----------



## poochee

hark


----------



## Gr3iz

harp


----------



## poochee

carp


----------



## dotty999

camp


----------



## Gr3iz

came


----------



## poochee

dame


----------



## dotty999

fame


----------



## poochee

fume


----------



## Gr3iz

fuse


----------



## 2twenty2

muse


----------



## Gr3iz

mute


----------



## cwwozniak

mule


----------



## Gr3iz

male


----------



## plodr

pale


----------



## Gr3iz

pate


----------



## poochee

sate


----------



## Gr3iz

safe


----------



## poochee

sale


----------



## cwwozniak

salt


----------



## joe957

dalt


----------



## cwwozniak

dolt


----------



## poochee

volt


----------



## cwwozniak

molt


----------



## joe957

malt


----------



## cwwozniak

melt


----------



## poochee

pelt


----------



## cwwozniak

felt


----------



## Gr3iz

feet


----------



## cwwozniak

fest


----------



## Gr3iz

feat


----------



## poochee

beet


----------



## Gr3iz

Wanna try again, Poochee? ;-)


----------



## poochee

neat?


----------



## dotty999

nest


----------



## joe957

fest


----------



## dotty999

fast


----------



## Gr3iz

fact


----------



## cwwozniak

fart


----------



## Gr3iz

fare


----------



## joe957

farm


----------



## Gr3iz

form


----------



## cwwozniak

firm

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

film

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

file


----------



## Gr3iz

fine


----------



## poochee

fire


----------



## Gr3iz

five


----------



## poochee

jive


----------



## Gr3iz

jibe


----------



## poochee

gibe


----------



## Gr3iz

vibe


----------



## poochee

vice


----------



## plodr

dice


----------



## Gr3iz

dire


----------



## cwwozniak

dine


----------



## Gr3iz

dint


----------



## dotty999

dent


----------



## Gr3iz

deft

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## poochee

debt


----------



## dotty999

dent


----------



## poochee

lent


----------



## joe957

cent


----------



## Gr3iz

cert


----------



## cwwozniak

curt


----------



## Gr3iz

cult

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

colt

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

coot


----------



## cwwozniak

root


----------



## Gr3iz

rout


----------



## poochee

bout


----------



## Gr3iz

boat


----------



## poochee

boar


----------



## Gr3iz

boor


----------



## cwwozniak

door


----------



## Gr3iz

dour


----------



## plodr

sour


----------



## Gr3iz

soar


----------



## poochee

soap


----------



## dotty999

soup


----------



## Gr3iz

coup


----------



## poochee

corp


----------



## joe957

dorp


----------



## Gr3iz

dorm


----------



## cwwozniak

worm


----------



## Gr3iz

word

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

wore

Good afternoon, Mark, and a Happy Friday to you, too.


----------



## poochee

tore


----------



## cwwozniak

bore


----------



## poochee

sore


----------



## plodr

sire


----------



## 2twenty2

dire


----------



## poochee

tire


----------



## Gr3iz

tide


----------



## cwwozniak

tile


----------



## Gr3iz

tilt


----------



## cwwozniak

kilt


----------



## Gr3iz

kill


----------



## cwwozniak

will


----------



## Gr3iz

well


----------



## cwwozniak

tell


----------



## dotty999

fell


----------



## Gr3iz

feel

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## poochee

heel


----------



## dotty999

heal


----------



## poochee

teal


----------



## dotty999

team


----------



## poochee

teak


----------



## 2twenty2

leak


----------



## poochee

weak


----------



## joe957

peak


----------



## 2twenty2

beak


----------



## plodr

beat


----------



## poochee

heat


----------



## dotty999

seat


----------



## poochee

scat


----------



## cwwozniak

slat

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

slam


Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

clam


----------



## poochee

clad


----------



## cwwozniak

clap


----------



## 2twenty2

flap


----------



## cwwozniak

flop


----------



## plodr

slop


----------



## poochee

slip


----------



## dotty999

clip


----------



## Gr3iz

chip


----------



## dotty999

whip


----------



## poochee

whit


----------



## dotty999

whim


----------



## poochee

whig


----------



## Gr3iz

whir


----------



## cwwozniak

weir


----------



## Gr3iz

heir


----------



## cwwozniak

hair 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pair

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pain


----------



## Gr3iz

paid


----------



## poochee

maid


----------



## Gr3iz

mail


----------



## poochee

hail


----------



## cwwozniak

rail


----------



## Gr3iz

roil


----------



## poochee

soil


----------



## Gr3iz

soul


----------



## cwwozniak

foul


----------



## plodr

fool


----------



## Gr3iz

foal


----------



## dotty999

foil


----------



## poochee

coil


----------



## dotty999

coal


----------



## Gr3iz

cowl


----------



## 2twenty2

bowl


----------



## poochee

dowl


----------



## joe957

fowl


----------



## Gr3iz

fool


----------



## poochee

foot


----------



## Gr3iz

fort


----------



## cwwozniak

tort


----------



## plodr

sort


----------



## Gr3iz

sore


----------



## dotty999

sire


----------



## Gr3iz

site


----------



## cwwozniak

sine


----------



## Gr3iz

sing


----------



## dotty999

king


----------



## Gr3iz

kine


----------



## poochee

nine


----------



## dotty999

none


----------



## poochee

tone


----------



## Gr3iz

tome


----------



## joe957

home


----------



## Gr3iz

hole


----------



## cwwozniak

hope 

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hops

Back atcha, my friend!


----------



## 2twenty2

tops


----------



## Gr3iz

toss


----------



## cwwozniak

tots


----------



## Gr3iz

tote


----------



## poochee

rote


----------



## plodr

rove


----------



## Gr3iz

move


----------



## dotty999

dove


----------



## Gr3iz

dome

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

dime


Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dike


----------



## poochee

dive


----------



## 2twenty2

hive


----------



## poochee

give


----------



## joe957

gave


----------



## Gr3iz

gape


----------



## cwwozniak

game


----------



## Gr3iz

lame

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

lime

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

dime


----------



## Gr3iz

dice


----------



## cwwozniak

dire


----------



## Gr3iz

dirt


----------



## cwwozniak

dint


----------



## Gr3iz

ding


----------



## cwwozniak

dung


----------



## Gr3iz

dune


----------



## poochee

tune


----------



## plodr

tine


----------



## Gr3iz

tire


----------



## 2twenty2

wire


----------



## Gr3iz

wide


----------



## poochee

ride


----------



## plodr

rile


----------



## poochee

bile


----------



## cwwozniak

bale


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## dotty999

talk


----------



## Gr3iz

tack

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

rack


Hi Mark!


----------



## poochee

pack


----------



## 2twenty2

sack


----------



## poochee

sick


----------



## joe957

silk


----------



## poochee

milk


----------



## 2twenty2

mink


----------



## Gr3iz

mint


----------



## poochee

ming


----------



## cwwozniak

mung


----------



## poochee

sung


----------



## 2twenty2

dung


----------



## cwwozniak

dune


----------



## 2twenty2

tune


----------



## poochee

june


----------



## joe957

juke


----------



## 2twenty2

puke


----------



## poochee

puce


----------



## plodr

pace


----------



## poochee

page


----------



## Gr3iz

pate


----------



## poochee

gate


----------



## Gr3iz

gale


----------



## cwwozniak

gape


----------



## Gr3iz

gave

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

game

And a good morning to you, sir.


----------



## Gr3iz

dame


----------



## cwwozniak

daze


----------



## Gr3iz

doze


----------



## cwwozniak

dote


----------



## Gr3iz

dome


----------



## 2twenty2

tome


----------



## cwwozniak

tomb


----------



## 2twenty2

bomb


----------



## Gr3iz

boob


----------



## 2twenty2

blob


----------



## Gr3iz

blub


----------



## 2twenty2

club


----------



## Gr3iz

clue


----------



## poochee

blue


----------



## Gr3iz

flue


----------



## poochee

flub


----------



## cwwozniak

slub


----------



## Gr3iz

slab


----------



## poochee

stab


----------



## cwwozniak

scab


----------



## poochee

scad


----------



## Gr3iz

scam


----------



## joe957

slam


----------



## cwwozniak

slaw


----------



## Gr3iz

slew


----------



## plodr

blew


----------



## Gr3iz

blow


----------



## cwwozniak

blot


----------



## Gr3iz

boot


----------



## 2twenty2

soot


----------



## poochee

coot


----------



## cwwozniak

loot


----------



## Gr3iz

lost


----------



## cwwozniak

loss


----------



## Gr3iz

lobs

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

robs

Mornin' Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

robe


----------



## poochee

lobe


----------



## Gr3iz

lone


----------



## poochee

pone


----------



## cwwozniak

done


----------



## Gr3iz

dons


----------



## plodr

cons


----------



## Gr3iz

cone


----------



## poochee

hone


----------



## Gr3iz

hove


----------



## cwwozniak

hive


----------



## Gr3iz

hide


----------



## poochee

vide


----------



## Gr3iz

vice


----------



## poochee

vise


----------



## 2twenty2

wise


----------



## poochee

wisp


----------



## Gr3iz

wasp


----------



## cwwozniak

gasp 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

gash

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

gosh


----------



## poochee

nosh


----------



## Gr3iz

nose


----------



## poochee

pose


----------



## cwwozniak

rose


----------



## Gr3iz

rope


----------



## cwwozniak

role


----------



## poochee

mole


----------



## Gr3iz

moll


----------



## cwwozniak

molt


----------



## plodr

volt


----------



## Gr3iz

vole


----------



## poochee

vale


----------



## 2twenty2

gale


----------



## poochee

tale


----------



## Gr3iz

talc


----------



## cwwozniak

talk


----------



## Gr3iz

task


----------



## cwwozniak

bask

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bank

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hank


----------



## poochee

sank


----------



## Gr3iz

sand


----------



## poochee

hand


----------



## Gr3iz

hard


----------



## cwwozniak

harp


----------



## Gr3iz

hart


----------



## plodr

cart


----------



## cwwozniak

tart

Hi, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

tarp


----------



## cwwozniak

warp


----------



## Gr3iz

warn


----------



## 2twenty2

warm


----------



## poochee

barm


----------



## Gr3iz

balm


----------



## cwwozniak

bale


----------



## Gr3iz

bate

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

bare

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bore


----------



## poochee

lore


----------



## dotty999

lord


----------



## Gr3iz

load

Dotty!! Hi there!


----------



## dotty999

lead


Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

lend


----------



## plodr

bend


----------



## poochee

bond


----------



## Gr3iz

bold


----------



## 2twenty2

mold


----------



## poochee

told


----------



## 2twenty2

cold


----------



## poochee

sold


----------



## plodr

sole


----------



## poochee

some


----------



## 2twenty2

come


----------



## poochee

cope


----------



## cwwozniak

hope


----------



## poochee

lope


----------



## cwwozniak

mope


----------



## poochee

more


----------



## Gr3iz

morn


----------



## poochee

lorn


----------



## Gr3iz

loon


----------



## dotty999

lion


----------



## cwwozniak

lien

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

mien

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bien


----------



## Gr3iz

bier


----------



## cwwozniak

beer

Hi Mark!


----------



## poochee

jeer


----------



## cwwozniak

deer


----------



## Gr3iz

dear

Hey Chuck!


----------



## poochee

deaf


----------



## cwwozniak

leaf


----------



## Gr3iz

lead


----------



## cwwozniak

lean


----------



## Gr3iz

loan


----------



## cwwozniak

moan


----------



## poochee

moon


----------



## plodr

morn


----------



## Gr3iz

more


----------



## poochee

mire


----------



## Gr3iz

mite


----------



## cwwozniak

rite


----------



## poochee

rate


----------



## Gr3iz

rake


----------



## cwwozniak

wake 

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wave

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

wade


----------



## Gr3iz

ware


----------



## cwwozniak

wage


----------



## poochee

cage


----------



## Gr3iz

cane


----------



## poochee

cafe


----------



## Gr3iz

cake


----------



## 2twenty2

make


----------



## poochee

lake


----------



## plodr

lace


----------



## 2twenty2

pace


----------



## Gr3iz

pate


----------



## dotty999

pave


----------



## poochee

nave


----------



## 2twenty2

gave


----------



## Gr3iz

give


----------



## cwwozniak

five 

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

fire

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Hump Day to you, too, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

fine


----------



## Gr3iz

find


----------



## poochee

fond


----------



## Gr3iz

ford


----------



## poochee

cord


----------



## Gr3iz

cold


----------



## plodr

bold


----------



## dotty999

bald


----------



## Gr3iz

bard


----------



## poochee

lard


----------



## Gr3iz

laid


----------



## cwwozniak

raid


----------



## Gr3iz

rain

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

ruin 

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rein


----------



## poochee

vein


----------



## cwwozniak

veil


----------



## poochee

vell


----------



## Gr3iz

dell


----------



## poochee

hell


----------



## cwwozniak

hill


----------



## 2twenty2

pill


----------



## poochee

bill


----------



## Gr3iz

bilk


----------



## cwwozniak

silk


----------



## dotty999

silo

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

silt

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

sift

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## poochee

soft


----------



## plodr

loft


----------



## poochee

left


----------



## dotty999

weft


----------



## poochee

welt


----------



## dotty999

felt


----------



## poochee

gelt


----------



## dotty999

gels


----------



## Gr3iz

gals


----------



## poochee

pals


----------



## Gr3iz

pass


----------



## cwwozniak

pats


----------



## Gr3iz

pate

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

late


----------



## plodr

lite


----------



## 2twenty2

cite


----------



## plodr

site


----------



## 2twenty2

bite


----------



## cwwozniak

bile


----------



## Nevan

bide


----------



## cwwozniak

ride


----------



## plodr

rode


----------



## dotty999

code


----------



## cwwozniak

mode

Hi, Dotty.


----------



## 2twenty2

bode


----------



## Gr3iz

bole


----------



## cwwozniak

bone


----------



## Gr3iz

bond


----------



## cwwozniak

bold

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bald

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

bale


----------



## Gr3iz

bane


----------



## cwwozniak

wane


----------



## Gr3iz

want


----------



## cwwozniak

waft


----------



## dotty999

daft

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

dart

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

dirt

Hiya Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

diet


----------



## cwwozniak

dies

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

diss


----------



## dotty999

miss


----------



## cwwozniak

moss


----------



## dotty999

most


----------



## 2twenty2

cost


----------



## Gr3iz

colt


----------



## cwwozniak

volt

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

vole

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hole


----------



## Gr3iz

hold


----------



## cwwozniak

held


----------



## Gr3iz

heap


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> heap


I spy with my eye a two letter change.


----------



## Gr3iz

help

I was thinking two moves ahead -- help -> heap. Sometimes I can't win for losing ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

kelp

I've done that a time or two, myself.


----------



## Gr3iz

keep


----------



## cwwozniak

beep


----------



## Gr3iz

been


----------



## 2twenty2

seen


----------



## Gr3iz

seem


----------



## plodr

seam


----------



## Gr3iz

spam


----------



## dotty999

spat


----------



## Gr3iz

spit

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

slit

Hi yerself handsome!


----------



## poochee

Nevan said:


> bide


slot


----------



## Gr3iz

slog


----------



## cwwozniak

slug


----------



## Gr3iz

slut

Happy Hump Day Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

glut

Same you you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

glum


----------



## cwwozniak

plum


----------



## Gr3iz

plug


----------



## cwwozniak

glug


----------



## Gr3iz

glue


----------



## cwwozniak

blue


----------



## Gr3iz

blur


----------



## cwwozniak

slur


----------



## Gr3iz

sour


----------



## poochee

dour


----------



## Gr3iz

door


----------



## poochee

moor


----------



## Gr3iz

mood


----------



## poochee

hood


----------



## dotty999

good


----------



## Gr3iz

gold


----------



## poochee

geld


----------



## 2twenty2

held


----------



## Gr3iz

heed


----------



## cwwozniak

herd


----------



## Gr3iz

hard

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

ward

Good morning, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

wand


----------



## cwwozniak

sand


----------



## Gr3iz

sane


----------



## 2twenty2

lane


----------



## Gr3iz

late


----------



## poochee

date


----------



## Gr3iz

data


----------



## cwwozniak

dada


----------



## plodr

dado


----------



## cwwozniak

dads 

Hi, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

dabs


----------



## poochee

days


----------



## cwwozniak

bays


----------



## poochee

ways


----------



## cwwozniak

rays


----------



## dotty999

rate


----------



## cwwozniak

rote 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

robe


----------



## cwwozniak

rube


----------



## Gr3iz

ruse


----------



## cwwozniak

rude


----------



## dotty999

rule


----------



## cwwozniak

mule


----------



## dotty999

mile


----------



## Gr3iz

mine


----------



## dotty999

fine


----------



## poochee

pine


----------



## 2twenty2

dine


----------



## poochee

dune


----------



## Gr3iz

dude


----------



## cwwozniak

dupe


----------



## Gr3iz

dope

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Friday!!


----------



## poochee

rope


----------



## Gr3iz

role


----------



## poochee

hole


----------



## cwwozniak

hale


----------



## poochee

halt


----------



## cwwozniak

malt


----------



## plodr

melt


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## cwwozniak

meal


----------



## Gr3iz

seal


----------



## dotty999

deal


----------



## Gr3iz

dial

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

dill

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

mill


----------



## plodr

mall


----------



## 2twenty2

call


----------



## dotty999

cell


----------



## 2twenty2

bell


----------



## dotty999

well


----------



## 2twenty2

dell


----------



## poochee

doll


----------



## dotty999

moll


----------



## poochee

mull


----------



## plodr

dull


----------



## dotty999

dual


----------



## poochee

dial


----------



## 2twenty2

deal


----------



## poochee

seal


----------



## 2twenty2

meal


----------



## Gr3iz

mean


----------



## plodr

lean


----------



## Gr3iz

leap


----------



## poochee

reap


----------



## Gr3iz

read


----------



## poochee

bead


----------



## Gr3iz

bend


----------



## dotty999

send


----------



## Gr3iz

seed


----------



## poochee

seek


----------



## dotty999

leek


----------



## poochee

meek


----------



## 2twenty2

peek


----------



## poochee

geek


----------



## dotty999

ghee


----------



## Gr3iz

glee


----------



## poochee

flee


----------



## Gr3iz

flew


----------



## poochee

flea


----------



## plodr

fled


----------



## Gr3iz

sled


----------



## poochee

seed


----------



## Gr3iz

seer


----------



## dotty999

peer


----------



## 2twenty2

deer


----------



## Gr3iz

deed


----------



## plodr

seed


----------



## Gr3iz

seep


----------



## TulsaRose

deep


----------



## dotty999

beep


----------



## Gr3iz

bees


----------



## dotty999

lees


----------



## Gr3iz

less


----------



## dotty999

lass


----------



## Gr3iz

last

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

cast

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## dotty999

cent


----------



## 2twenty2

went


----------



## TulsaRose

west


----------



## Gr3iz

weft


----------



## TulsaRose

left


----------



## Gr3iz

lest


----------



## TulsaRose

pest


----------



## Gr3iz

peat


----------



## TulsaRose

seat


----------



## dotty999

seal


----------



## Gr3iz

sell


----------



## plodr

bell


----------



## TulsaRose

belt


----------



## dotty999

welt


----------



## poochee

melt


----------



## 2twenty2

felt


----------



## TulsaRose

fell


----------



## Gr3iz

fall


----------



## TulsaRose

fill


----------



## 2twenty2

bill


----------



## TulsaRose

bile


----------



## Gr3iz

bilk


----------



## TulsaRose

milk


----------



## Gr3iz

mink


----------



## TulsaRose

sink


----------



## Gr3iz

sine


----------



## plodr

wine


----------



## Gr3iz

wile


----------



## dotty999

file


----------



## TulsaRose

film


----------



## dotty999

filo


----------



## 2twenty2

fill


----------



## TulsaRose

mill


----------



## 2twenty2

kill


----------



## TulsaRose

kilt


----------



## plodr

wilt


----------



## TulsaRose

gilt


----------



## poochee

hilt


----------



## TulsaRose

halt


----------



## poochee

halo


----------



## TulsaRose

halt


----------



## dotty999

hart


----------



## 2twenty2

mart


----------



## dotty999

mark


----------



## TulsaRose

lark


----------



## dotty999

lurk


----------



## poochee

lure


----------



## TulsaRose

pure


----------



## 2twenty2

pare


----------



## dotty999

dare


----------



## poochee

fare


----------



## TulsaRose

farm


----------



## 2twenty2

harm


----------



## plodr

harp


----------



## 2twenty2

carp


----------



## poochee

tarp


----------



## TulsaRose

tare


----------



## dotty999

tyre


----------



## TulsaRose

tire


----------



## dotty999

time


----------



## poochee

mime


----------



## dotty999

mile


----------



## poochee

mite


----------



## dotty999

rite


----------



## TulsaRose

note


----------



## Gr3iz

none


----------



## TulsaRose

bone


----------



## plodr

bond


----------



## Gr3iz

bold


----------



## 2twenty2

cold


----------



## Gr3iz

cord


----------



## dotty999

curd


----------



## TulsaRose

curt


----------



## dotty999

curl


----------



## Gr3iz

curb


----------



## dotty999

curs


----------



## Gr3iz

cuss


----------



## dotty999

cess


----------



## Gr3iz

mess


----------



## TulsaRose

less


----------



## dotty999

lass


----------



## Gr3iz

last


----------



## TulsaRose

mast


----------



## dotty999

mask


----------



## Gr3iz

mash


----------



## dotty999

dash


----------



## TulsaRose

sash


----------



## Gr3iz

sass


----------



## TulsaRose

bass


----------



## Gr3iz

base


----------



## dotty999

bash


----------



## 2twenty2

lash


----------



## poochee

cash


----------



## 2twenty2

mash


----------



## TulsaRose

wash


----------



## Gr3iz

wish


----------



## TulsaRose

fish


----------



## Gr3iz

fist


----------



## TulsaRose

fast


----------



## Gr3iz

fact


----------



## 2twenty2

tact


----------



## TulsaRose

pact


----------



## 2twenty2

pack


----------



## Gr3iz

park


----------



## 2twenty2

mark


----------



## Gr3iz

murk


----------



## TulsaRose

lurk


----------



## Gr3iz

luck


----------



## TulsaRose

You know I could shut this game down right now ☺

lack


----------



## Gr3iz

Been there, considered that ... ;-)

lank


----------



## TulsaRose

link


----------



## poochee

sink


----------



## 2twenty2

pink


----------



## Gr3iz

pint


----------



## 2twenty2

mint


----------



## Gr3iz

mist


----------



## 2twenty2

list


----------



## Gr3iz

lift


----------



## plodr

gift


----------



## 2twenty2

sift


----------



## dotty999

soft


----------



## 2twenty2

loft


----------



## dotty999

lift


----------



## 2twenty2

rift


----------



## dotty999

raft


----------



## 2twenty2

daft


----------



## dotty999

dart


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## dotty999

fart


----------



## 2twenty2

mart


----------



## poochee

mark


----------



## TulsaRose

bark


----------



## Gr3iz

back


----------



## TulsaRose

tack


----------



## poochee

rack


----------



## Gr3iz

rank


----------



## TulsaRose

race


----------



## Gr3iz

rage


----------



## 2twenty2

page


----------



## poochee

cage


----------



## Gr3iz

cave


----------



## 2twenty2

wave


----------



## dotty999

wade


----------



## 2twenty2

bade


----------



## dotty999

bale


----------



## Gr3iz

bald


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## dotty999

fold


----------



## Gr3iz

food


----------



## TulsaRose

fool


----------



## Gr3iz

foil


----------



## 2twenty2

boil


----------



## dotty999

bowl


----------



## 2twenty2

cowl


----------



## dotty999

fowl


----------



## 2twenty2

fool


----------



## dotty999

tool


----------



## TulsaRose

took


----------



## plodr

look


----------



## dotty999

book


----------



## 2twenty2

nook


----------



## dotty999

rook


----------



## 2twenty2

took


----------



## poochee

tool


----------



## TulsaRose

toot


----------



## Gr3iz

tort


----------



## TulsaRose

fort


----------



## plodr

fork


----------



## TulsaRose

dork


----------



## poochee

cork


----------



## TulsaRose

corm


----------



## 2twenty2

TulsaRose said:


> corm


did you mean corn? *Never mind. *


----------



## Gr3iz

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Corm
*
dorm


----------



## 2twenty2

I guess I should have googled "corm". Gr3iz your link doesn't go to the "corm" wiki page.


form


----------



## Gr3iz

fore

Yeah, I guess I missed ... <sigh>


----------



## 2twenty2

wore


----------



## dotty999

core


----------



## Gr3iz

cope


----------



## dotty999

dope


----------



## 2twenty2

mope


----------



## Gr3iz

mole


----------



## 2twenty2

dole


----------



## Gr3iz

dote


----------



## 2twenty2

rote


----------



## dotty999

rota


----------



## 2twenty2

rots


----------



## TulsaRose

_Ruta _(commonly known as rue for the non-gardeners that don't know what a corm is  Thanks for the assist, Mark ☺)


----------



## dotty999

ruts

more than one meaning but I wont go there!


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## dotty999

guts


----------



## 2twenty2

puts


----------



## TulsaRose

juts


----------



## Gr3iz

jute


----------



## TulsaRose

mute


----------



## 2twenty2

lute


----------



## Gr3iz

lube


----------



## poochee

cube


----------



## Gr3iz

cubs


----------



## 2twenty2

dubs


----------



## poochee

dabs


----------



## Gr3iz

dibs


----------



## poochee

bibs


----------



## Gr3iz

bits


----------



## TulsaRose

bite


----------



## poochee

bate


----------



## 2twenty2

fate


----------



## dotty999

fats


----------



## 2twenty2

bats


----------



## poochee

rats


----------



## 2twenty2

cats


----------



## TulsaRose

cots


----------



## Gr3iz

cons


----------



## 2twenty2

dons


----------



## Gr3iz

done


----------



## poochee

tone


----------



## TulsaRose

tore


----------



## 2twenty2

wore


----------



## dotty999

wire


----------



## 2twenty2

mire


----------



## dotty999

more


----------



## poochee

core


----------



## 2twenty2

sore


----------



## Gr3iz

sort


----------



## TulsaRose

port


----------



## Gr3iz

post


----------



## poochee

most


----------



## dotty999

mist


----------



## poochee

mast


----------



## dotty999

fast


----------



## poochee

vast


----------



## dotty999

cast


----------



## 2twenty2

last


----------



## dotty999

lost


----------



## 2twenty2

cost


----------



## poochee

post


----------



## 2twenty2

most


----------



## plodr

mist


----------



## Gr3iz

mint


----------



## poochee

pint


----------



## 2twenty2

lint


----------



## poochee

hint


----------



## dotty999

hunt


----------



## 2twenty2

bunt


----------



## dotty999

bung


----------



## poochee

hung


----------



## Gr3iz

hang


----------



## poochee

gang


----------



## Gr3iz

gong


----------



## 2twenty2

long


----------



## poochee

song


----------



## plodr

sing


----------



## dotty999

wing


----------



## Gr3iz

wink


----------



## TulsaRose

fink


----------



## 2twenty2

link


----------



## Gr3iz

line


----------



## 2twenty2

mine


----------



## Gr3iz

mite


----------



## TulsaRose

mile


----------



## poochee

pile


----------



## plodr

pale


----------



## Gr3iz

pate


----------



## poochee

fate


----------



## dotty999

fare


----------



## 2twenty2

mare


----------



## dotty999

fare


----------



## poochee

fire


----------



## TulsaRose

firm


----------



## 2twenty2

form


----------



## Gr3iz

foam


----------



## 2twenty2

roam


----------



## Gr3iz

road


----------



## poochee

load


----------



## Gr3iz

lord


----------



## 2twenty2

cord


----------



## Gr3iz

cold


----------



## poochee

sold


----------



## Gr3iz

sole


----------



## 2twenty2

mole


----------



## dotty999

mile


----------



## plodr

tile


----------



## poochee

bile


----------



## TulsaRose

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

hale


----------



## poochee

halt


----------



## Gr3iz

hart


----------



## plodr

wart


----------



## 2twenty2

part


----------



## Gr3iz

pact


----------



## poochee

tact


----------



## TulsaRose

tart


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## plodr

care


----------



## 2twenty2

mare


----------



## poochee

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

tare


----------



## dotty999

tyre


----------



## poochee

tire


----------



## plodr

fire


----------



## dotty999

fore


----------



## poochee

bore


----------



## 2twenty2

core


----------



## dotty999

cord


----------



## Gr3iz

cold


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## Gr3iz

bond


----------



## poochee

fond


----------



## Gr3iz

food


----------



## poochee

foot


----------



## plodr

boot


----------



## Gr3iz

boat


----------



## 2twenty2

moat


----------



## dotty999

moan


----------



## 2twenty2

loan


----------



## poochee

loaf


----------



## 2twenty2

leaf


----------



## poochee

lean


----------



## 2twenty2

mean


----------



## poochee

meat


----------



## Gr3iz

melt


----------



## 2twenty2

welt


----------



## dotty999

weft


----------



## 2twenty2

left


----------



## dotty999

deft


----------



## 2twenty2

heft


----------



## poochee

haft


----------



## Gr3iz

halt


----------



## poochee

salt


----------



## plodr

silt


----------



## Gr3iz

sift


----------



## 2twenty2

soft


----------



## poochee

sort


----------



## 2twenty2

fort


----------



## Gr3iz

font


----------



## dotty999

fond


----------



## 2twenty2

bond


----------



## dotty999

bone


----------



## 2twenty2

tone


----------



## dotty999

tine


----------



## 2twenty2

wine


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## 2twenty2

pink


----------



## dotty999

punk


----------



## 2twenty2

dunk


----------



## dotty999

dank


----------



## 2twenty2

tank


----------



## dotty999

rank


----------



## 2twenty2

bank


----------



## dotty999

bask


----------



## poochee

task


----------



## 2twenty2

mask


----------



## Gr3iz

mark


----------



## poochee

park


----------



## Gr3iz

pack


----------



## 2twenty2

tack


----------



## dotty999

tick


----------



## 2twenty2

sick


----------



## dotty999

sink


----------



## 2twenty2

link


----------



## dotty999

lank


----------



## 2twenty2

bank


----------



## dotty999

bunk


----------



## 2twenty2

bunt


----------



## dotty999

bent


----------



## 2twenty2

bend


----------



## dotty999

fend


----------



## Gr3iz

feed


----------



## plodr

weed


----------



## dotty999

weld


----------



## 2twenty2

meld


----------



## dotty999

held


----------



## 2twenty2

hold


----------



## dotty999

hood


----------



## 2twenty2

mood


----------



## dotty999

moor


----------



## 2twenty2

moot


----------



## dotty999

soot


----------



## 2twenty2

loot


----------



## poochee

coot


----------



## Gr3iz

colt


----------



## dotty999

cost


----------



## Gr3iz

coot

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

foot

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

fool


----------



## dotty999

foul


----------



## Gr3iz

fowl


----------



## dotty999

foal


----------



## Gr3iz

foam


----------



## dotty999

form


----------



## Gr3iz

firm


----------



## poochee

fire


----------



## Gr3iz

fine


----------



## 2twenty2

tine


----------



## Gr3iz

time


----------



## 2twenty2

tome


----------



## Gr3iz

tomb


----------



## 2twenty2

bomb


----------



## poochee

comb


----------



## Gr3iz

come


----------



## dotty999

coma


----------



## Gr3iz

coda


----------



## dotty999

cola


----------



## poochee

colt


----------



## dotty999

cold


----------



## plodr

sold


----------



## dotty999

solo


----------



## 2twenty2

bolo


----------



## poochee

polo


----------



## Gr3iz

poly


----------



## 2twenty2

pole


----------



## Gr3iz

poke


----------



## plodr

pike


----------



## Gr3iz

pine


----------



## poochee

fine


----------



## Gr3iz

find


----------



## poochee

wind


----------



## 2twenty2

kind


----------



## Gr3iz

kine


----------



## poochee

wine


----------



## Gr3iz

wing


----------



## 2twenty2

ring


----------



## Gr3iz

rind


----------



## dotty999

rink


----------



## 2twenty2

mink


----------



## dotty999

monk


----------



## 2twenty2

honk


----------



## poochee

hock


----------



## Gr3iz

heck


----------



## plodr

deck


----------



## poochee

duck


----------



## 2twenty2

luck


----------



## poochee

lack


----------



## Gr3iz

lank


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## poochee

rank


----------



## Gr3iz

rant


----------



## poochee

rent


----------



## 2twenty2

bent


----------



## poochee

sent


----------



## dotty999

seat


----------



## plodr

slat


----------



## poochee

flat


----------



## Gr3iz

fiat


----------



## 2twenty2

fist


----------



## poochee

mist


----------



## Gr3iz

mitt


----------



## poochee

mutt


----------



## 2twenty2

mute


----------



## Gr3iz

muse


----------



## dotty999

mush


----------



## 2twenty2

hush


----------



## dotty999

hash


----------



## 2twenty2

mash


----------



## dotty999

mask


----------



## 2twenty2

task


----------



## dotty999

tusk


----------



## poochee

dusk


----------



## 2twenty2

musk


----------



## Gr3iz

muck


----------



## 2twenty2

mock


----------



## Gr3iz

monk


----------



## plodr

mink


----------



## poochee

link


----------



## Gr3iz

lick


----------



## 2twenty2

(The Following Error Occurred: Please enter a message with at least 10 characters.)??????

lock


----------



## dotty999

lack

yep, I got that error message too !


----------



## 2twenty2

sack

twice for me.


----------



## dotty999

sock

seems it's back to normal now


----------



## 2twenty2

sick

yep looks that way.


----------



## dotty999

suck

time will tell!


----------



## 2twenty2

duck


----------



## poochee

luck


----------



## poochee

knucklehead said:


> sick
> 
> yep looks that way.


I just posted.


----------



## 2twenty2

Oh by the way *poochee* I forgot to thank you for the "Like" *Thank You*


----------



## poochee

knucklehead said:


> Oh by the way *poochee* I forgot to thank you for the "Like" *Thank You*


You are welcome.


----------



## Gr3iz

lurk


----------



## 2twenty2

lark


----------



## Gr3iz

lank


----------



## poochee

bank


----------



## Gr3iz

bask


----------



## 2twenty2

task


----------



## Gr3iz

talk


----------



## poochee

walk


----------



## Gr3iz

wall


----------



## plodr

call


----------



## Gr3iz

calm


----------



## poochee

balm


----------



## Gr3iz

bald


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## dotty999

cold


----------



## 2twenty2

sold


----------



## poochee

solo


----------



## dotty999

polo


----------



## Gr3iz

pogo


----------



## dotty999

logo


----------



## Gr3iz

loco 

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## plodr

loci


----------



## 2twenty2

lock


----------



## poochee

sock


----------



## Gr3iz

soak


----------



## 2twenty2

soar


----------



## poochee

roar


----------



## Gr3iz

roam


----------



## poochee

foam


----------



## 2twenty2

roam


----------



## Gr3iz

ream


----------



## 2twenty2

deam


----------



## Gr3iz

dram


----------



## dotty999

cram


----------



## 2twenty2

crab


----------



## dotty999

drab


----------



## 2twenty2

drag


----------



## dotty999

dreg


----------



## 2twenty2

drug


----------



## poochee

drum


----------



## 2twenty2

grum


----------



## poochee

gram


----------



## Gr3iz

grim


----------



## poochee

trim


----------



## Gr3iz

tram


----------



## poochee

team


----------



## Gr3iz

term


----------



## poochee

germ


----------



## Gr3iz

berm


----------



## 2twenty2

beam


----------



## poochee

ream


----------



## 2twenty2

read


----------



## plodr

bead


----------



## 2twenty2

lead


----------



## dotty999

lend


----------



## Gr3iz

lent


----------



## dotty999

cent


----------



## 2twenty2

went


----------



## dotty999

want


----------



## poochee

pant


----------



## 2twenty2

pint


----------



## poochee

tint


----------



## Gr3iz

tilt


----------



## poochee

kilt


----------



## 2twenty2

silt


----------



## Gr3iz

sift


----------



## poochee

rift


----------



## plodr

raft


----------



## 2twenty2

rant


----------



## poochee

raft


----------



## 2twenty2

daft


----------



## Gr3iz

dart


----------



## poochee

tart


----------



## 2twenty2

mart


----------



## dotty999

mark


----------



## poochee

lark


----------



## 2twenty2

bark


----------



## dotty999

bare


----------



## plodr

ware


----------



## Gr3iz

wade


----------



## poochee

fade


----------



## Gr3iz

fame


----------



## poochee

tame


----------



## Gr3iz

take


----------



## poochee

bake


----------



## plodr

bare


----------



## Gr3iz

bade


----------



## 2twenty2

wade


----------



## poochee

made


----------



## Gr3iz

male


----------



## poochee

malt


----------



## 2twenty2

melt


----------



## Gr3iz

meet


----------



## 2twenty2

feet


----------



## dotty999

felt


----------



## 2twenty2

welt


----------



## dotty999

west


----------



## poochee

pest


----------



## Gr3iz

pent


----------



## poochee

bent


----------



## Gr3iz

best


----------



## poochee

test


----------



## 2twenty2

tent


----------



## plodr

rent


----------



## 2twenty2

pent


----------



## Gr3iz

peat


----------



## 2twenty2

pest


----------



## poochee

nest


----------



## 2twenty2

rest


----------



## poochee

vest


----------



## Gr3iz

vent


----------



## poochee

tent


----------



## Gr3iz

text


----------



## 2twenty2

next


----------



## dotty999

neat


----------



## 2twenty2

seat


----------



## dotty999

spat


----------



## 2twenty2

spit


----------



## dotty999

slit


----------



## poochee

alit


----------



## Gr3iz

flit


----------



## poochee

flat


----------



## 2twenty2

flaw


----------



## plodr

flay


----------



## 2twenty2

play


----------



## Gr3iz

ploy


----------



## poochee

plot


----------



## 2twenty2

plow


----------



## Gr3iz

prow


----------



## 2twenty2

brow


----------



## Gr3iz

brew


----------



## poochee

crew


----------



## Gr3iz

craw


----------



## 2twenty2

draw


----------



## poochee

drag


----------



## 2twenty2

drug


----------



## Gr3iz

drum


----------



## poochee

dram


----------



## 2twenty2

pram


----------



## plodr

prom


----------



## Gr3iz

prim


----------



## poochee

trim


----------



## 2twenty2

brim


----------



## Gr3iz

brig


----------



## 2twenty2

brag


----------



## Gr3iz

brat


----------



## 2twenty2

bran


----------



## dotty999

bean


----------



## Gr3iz

beat

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

bear


----------



## dotty999

dear


----------



## 2twenty2

fear


----------



## dotty999

feat


----------



## 2twenty2

seat


----------



## poochee

meat


----------



## dotty999

melt


----------



## poochee

belt


----------



## Gr3iz

best


----------



## poochee

rest


----------



## 2twenty2

test


----------



## Gr3iz

tent


----------



## plodr

bent


----------



## 2twenty2

went


----------



## poochee

want


----------



## 2twenty2

pant


----------



## Gr3iz

past


----------



## poochee

mast


----------



## 2twenty2

cast


----------



## poochee

cost


----------



## 2twenty2

lost


----------



## poochee

post


----------



## 2twenty2

most


----------



## poochee

molt


----------



## 2twenty2

bolt


----------



## poochee

belt


----------



## 2twenty2

welt


----------



## poochee

well


----------



## 2twenty2

wall


----------



## poochee

tall


----------



## plodr

tale


----------



## poochee

tile


----------



## 2twenty2

pile


----------



## poochee

pill


----------



## 2twenty2

till


----------



## poochee

sill


----------



## plodr

silt


----------



## Gr3iz

silo


----------



## dotty999

solo


----------



## Gr3iz

sold


----------



## dotty999

bold


----------



## Gr3iz

bond


----------



## poochee

fond


----------



## Gr3iz

food


----------



## poochee

mood


----------



## 2twenty2

food


----------



## poochee

fold


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## poochee

told


----------



## 2twenty2

cold


----------



## poochee

colt


----------



## dotty999

cost


----------



## 2twenty2

lost


----------



## poochee

loot


----------



## dotty999

soot


----------



## poochee

toot


----------



## 2twenty2

boot


----------



## dotty999

boat


----------



## plodr

coat


----------



## dotty999

colt


----------



## 2twenty2

molt


----------



## dotty999

wanna go again?


----------



## Gr3iz

cole


----------



## dotty999

sole


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> wanna go again?


Looks like you and I posted at the same time.


----------



## Gr3iz

some


----------



## poochee

tome


----------



## 2twenty2

come


----------



## poochee

dome


----------



## Gr3iz

done


----------



## 2twenty2

cone


----------



## Gr3iz

cope


----------



## 2twenty2

mope


----------



## plodr

mote


----------



## poochee

note


----------



## Gr3iz

nose


----------



## poochee

rose


----------



## Gr3iz

rove


----------



## poochee

rave


----------



## Gr3iz

rage


----------



## 2twenty2

page


----------



## dotty999

pace


----------



## poochee

lace


----------



## Gr3iz

late


----------



## plodr

date


----------



## Gr3iz

dare


----------



## poochee

bare


----------



## Gr3iz

bake


----------



## 2twenty2

lake


----------



## poochee

sake


----------



## 2twenty2

make


----------



## dotty999

male


----------



## 2twenty2

pale


----------



## poochee

sale


----------



## 2twenty2

dale


----------



## poochee

vale


----------



## dotty999

vile


----------



## Gr3iz

vine


----------



## 2twenty2

pine


----------



## poochee

line


----------



## 2twenty2

sine


----------



## poochee

sane


----------



## plodr

lane


----------



## Gr3iz

land


----------



## 2twenty2

sand


----------



## Gr3iz

said


----------



## 2twenty2

laid


----------



## Gr3iz

lard


----------



## poochee

card


----------



## 2twenty2

ward


----------



## poochee

hard


----------



## 2twenty2

yard


----------



## poochee

nard


----------



## 2twenty2

nerd


----------



## poochee

herd


----------



## 2twenty2

head


----------



## Gr3iz

held


----------



## 2twenty2

meld


----------



## poochee

melt


----------



## 2twenty2

felt


----------



## poochee

pelt


----------



## Gr3iz

peat


----------



## 2twenty2

meat


----------



## Gr3iz

meet


----------



## poochee

beet


----------



## Gr3iz

bent


----------



## poochee

sent


----------



## Gr3iz

send


----------



## dotty999

wend


----------



## Gr3iz

weed


----------



## dotty999

peed


----------



## Gr3iz

peen


----------



## dotty999

seen


----------



## plodr

teen


----------



## dotty999

tern


----------



## poochee

fern


----------



## 2twenty2

furn


----------



## poochee

burn


----------



## 2twenty2

turn


----------



## plodr

torn


----------



## poochee

born


----------



## Gr3iz

boon


----------



## poochee

boot


----------



## 2twenty2

moot


----------



## Gr3iz

molt


----------



## poochee

malt


----------



## dotty999

salt


----------



## 2twenty2

halt


----------



## dotty999

hart


----------



## poochee

tart


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## poochee

part


----------



## plodr

pant


----------



## Gr3iz

pane


----------



## 2twenty2

lane


----------



## poochee

lame


----------



## Gr3iz

lamp


----------



## poochee

ramp


----------



## 2twenty2

damp


----------



## poochee

dame


----------



## Gr3iz

daze


----------



## 2twenty2

maze


----------



## poochee

male


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## poochee

tale


----------



## plodr

hale


----------



## Gr3iz

half


----------



## 2twenty2

calf


----------



## Gr3iz

call


----------



## poochee

tall


----------



## 2twenty2

ball


----------



## Gr3iz

bail


----------



## 2twenty2

mail


----------



## poochee

sail


----------



## Gr3iz

said


----------



## 2twenty2

laid


----------



## poochee

paid


----------



## Gr3iz

pair


----------



## 2twenty2

lair


----------



## plodr

fair


----------



## 2twenty2

hair


----------



## poochee

heir


----------



## 2twenty2

eire


----------



## Gr3iz

Looks like you changed FOUR letters instead of 1 ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

i only changed one. swapped out the H and put an E on the end. Yes? No? 

if not then - Hear


----------



## poochee

dear


----------



## 2twenty2

pear


----------



## Gr3iz

peat

knucklehead, in this game one changes only one letter, leaving the other three in their original order. There's a 5-letter game that allows the changing of the order of the remaining letters.


----------



## 2twenty2

OK.

meat


----------



## poochee

seat


----------



## Gr3iz

sent


----------



## poochee

tent


----------



## Gr3iz

test


----------



## 2twenty2

best


----------



## Gr3iz

belt


----------



## 2twenty2

bolt


----------



## Gr3iz

bole


----------



## plodr

vole


----------



## 2twenty2

mole


----------



## poochee

moll


----------



## 2twenty2

poll


----------



## poochee

pill


----------



## Gr3iz

pile


----------



## 2twenty2

mile


----------



## poochee

bile


----------



## 2twenty2

file


----------



## Gr3iz

fire


----------



## 2twenty2

mire


----------



## poochee

tire


----------



## 2twenty2

wire


----------



## poochee

were


----------



## 2twenty2

here


----------



## plodr

hare


----------



## 2twenty2

care


----------



## poochee

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## 2twenty2

want


----------



## poochee

wane


----------



## 2twenty2

mane


----------



## Gr3iz

mare


----------



## 2twenty2

dare


----------



## Gr3iz

dart


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## poochee

mart


----------



## 2twenty2

mark


----------



## poochee

lark


----------



## 2twenty2

bark


----------



## Gr3iz

back


----------



## plodr

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

sack


----------



## dotty999

sick


----------



## 2twenty2

sink


----------



## dotty999

sins


----------



## 2twenty2

tins


----------



## dotty999

tons


----------



## 2twenty2

tone


----------



## dotty999

done


----------



## 2twenty2

bone


----------



## dotty999

bore


----------



## poochee

wore


----------



## 2twenty2

wire


----------



## Gr3iz

wipe


----------



## 2twenty2

wine


----------



## poochee

pine


----------



## plodr

pint


----------



## 2twenty2

pant


----------



## poochee

punt


----------



## 2twenty2

pent


----------



## poochee

cent


----------



## Gr3iz

cert


----------



## poochee

pert


----------



## Gr3iz

peat


----------



## plodr

pent


----------



## poochee

pend


----------



## Gr3iz

peed


----------



## 2twenty2

teed


----------



## Gr3iz

teen


----------



## poochee

ween


----------



## Gr3iz

wean


----------



## poochee

lean


----------



## 2twenty2

mean


----------



## Gr3iz

moan


----------



## plodr

loan


----------



## dotty999

roan


----------



## Gr3iz

road

Hiya Dotty! Hi Liz!


----------



## dotty999

read

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

lead


----------



## dotty999

load


----------



## 2twenty2

goad


----------



## poochee

toad


----------



## 2twenty2

road


----------



## poochee

roam


----------



## Gr3iz

roar


----------



## 2twenty2

rear


----------



## Gr3iz

reap


----------



## poochee

heap


----------



## 2twenty2

hemp


----------



## Gr3iz

hump


----------



## poochee

bump


----------



## 2twenty2

burp


----------



## poochee

burn


----------



## 2twenty2

barn


----------



## Gr3iz

bard


----------



## 2twenty2

bark


----------



## Gr3iz

bank


----------



## plodr

sank


----------



## Gr3iz

sack


----------



## 2twenty2

tack


----------



## dotty999

tuck


----------



## poochee

muck


----------



## Gr3iz

musk


----------



## 2twenty2

mask


----------



## Gr3iz

mash


----------



## 2twenty2

math


----------



## Gr3iz

meth


----------



## poochee

mesh


----------



## Gr3iz

mesa


----------



## poochee

mega


----------



## Gr3iz

megs


----------



## poochee

legs


----------



## 2twenty2

lags


----------



## Gr3iz

lass


----------



## poochee

bass


----------



## Gr3iz

bats


----------



## 2twenty2

mats


----------



## Gr3iz

mate


----------



## 2twenty2

mute


----------



## Gr3iz

muse


----------



## dotty999

fuse


----------



## 2twenty2

fuss


----------



## plodr

muss


----------



## 2twenty2

mass


----------



## poochee

pass


----------



## Gr3iz

past


----------



## plodr

cast


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## poochee

part


----------



## 2twenty2

pert


----------



## dotty999

pent


----------



## 2twenty2

pant


----------



## dotty999

pane


----------



## 2twenty2

pine


----------



## Gr3iz

pint


----------



## poochee

hint


----------



## Gr3iz

hind


----------



## poochee

find


----------



## plodr

fine


----------



## poochee

file


----------



## 2twenty2

film


----------



## poochee

fill


----------



## 2twenty2

full


----------



## Gr3iz

furl


----------



## poochee

curl


----------



## 2twenty2

cure


----------



## Gr3iz

cube


----------



## poochee

tube


----------



## plodr

tubs


----------



## poochee

pubs


----------



## peacemaker7777

pugs


----------



## dotty999

pegs


----------



## peacemaker7777

begs


----------



## dotty999

beds


----------



## peacemaker7777

bees


----------



## dotty999

bets


----------



## 2twenty2

bats


----------



## dotty999

bass


----------



## 2twenty2

bars


----------



## dotty999

bark


----------



## 2twenty2

bank


----------



## dotty999

bunk


----------



## poochee

tank


----------



## 2twenty2

Huh??


----------



## poochee

knucklehead said:


> Huh??




hunk


----------



## dotty999

punk


----------



## 2twenty2

dunk


----------



## dotty999

dune


----------



## poochee

tune


----------



## 2twenty2

tine


----------



## poochee

line


----------



## dotty999

lint


----------



## 2twenty2

mint


----------



## dotty999

hint


----------



## 2twenty2

hunt


----------



## poochee

bunt


----------



## peacemaker7777

bent


----------



## poochee

tent


----------



## 2twenty2

tint


----------



## plodr

tine


----------



## poochee

tone


----------



## dotty999

cone


----------



## 2twenty2

cane


----------



## dotty999

vane


----------



## poochee

lane


----------



## 2twenty2

lone


----------



## poochee

bone


----------



## 2twenty2

bane


----------



## Gr3iz

bade


----------



## plodr

wade


----------



## Gr3iz

wake


----------



## poochee

sake


----------



## 2twenty2

take


----------



## TiffanyS68

cake


----------



## poochee

lake


----------



## 2twenty2

like


----------



## dotty999

lime


----------



## 2twenty2

line


----------



## poochee

dine


----------



## 2twenty2

done


----------



## dotty999

dune


----------



## Gr3iz

dude


----------



## 2twenty2

nude


----------



## poochee

node


----------



## dotty999

nose


----------



## poochee

hose


----------



## plodr

rose


----------



## dotty999

dose


----------



## 2twenty2

dote


----------



## dotty999

doth


----------



## Gr3iz

dots


----------



## 2twenty2

does


----------



## poochee

toes


----------



## 2twenty2

tons


----------



## poochee

cons


----------



## 2twenty2

cans


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## dotty999

cent


----------



## Gr3iz

cert


----------



## dotty999

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cast


----------



## dotty999

past


----------



## Gr3iz

pact


----------



## dotty999

tact


----------



## 2twenty2

tart


----------



## poochee

tort


----------



## Gr3iz

torn


----------



## 2twenty2

tern


----------



## poochee

fern


----------



## Gr3iz

ferk


----------



## poochee

perk


----------



## Gr3iz

peek


----------



## poochee

seek


----------



## Gr3iz

seer


----------



## dotty999

peer


----------



## 2twenty2

deer


----------



## dotty999

doer


----------



## plodr

door


----------



## dotty999

poor


----------



## poochee

moor


----------



## 2twenty2

moot


----------



## dotty999

soot


----------



## 2twenty2

sort


----------



## Gr3iz

soft


----------



## poochee

loft


----------



## Gr3iz

lost


----------



## poochee

cost


----------



## dotty999

cyst


----------



## plodr

cast


----------



## poochee

last


----------



## dotty999

lash


----------



## Gr3iz

lase


----------



## dotty999

case


----------



## Gr3iz

cape


----------



## dotty999

care


----------



## Gr3iz

carp


----------



## dotty999

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

wart


----------



## dotty999

wary


----------



## 2twenty2

warn


----------



## dotty999

darn


----------



## poochee

barn


----------



## 2twenty2

burn


----------



## dotty999

gurn


----------



## Gr3iz

gurl


----------



## 2twenty2

hurl


----------



## dotty999

burl


----------



## 2twenty2

curl


----------



## poochee

cull


----------



## 2twenty2

dull


----------



## poochee

pull


----------



## 2twenty2

pill


----------



## poochee

pile


----------



## 2twenty2

pale


----------



## poochee

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

balm


----------



## poochee

palm


----------



## 2twenty2

calm


----------



## poochee

call


----------



## 2twenty2

cell


----------



## Gr3iz

cull


----------



## dotty999

full


----------



## Gr3iz

fuel


----------



## dotty999

duel


----------



## 2twenty2

dual


----------



## dotty999

deal


----------



## 2twenty2

dean


----------



## dotty999

bean


----------



## Gr3iz

bear


----------



## dotty999

boar


----------



## plodr

boor


----------



## dotty999

boom


----------



## poochee

room


----------



## 2twenty2

roam


----------



## dotty999

ream


----------



## poochee

team


----------



## plodr

tram


----------



## 2twenty2

*trim*


----------



## poochee

brim


----------



## 2twenty2

brig


----------



## poochee

brie


----------



## 2twenty2

brit


----------



## dotty999

grit


----------



## poochee

grid


----------



## dotty999

grim


----------



## poochee

trim


----------



## 2twenty2

grab


----------



## poochee

crab


----------



## 2twenty2

craw


----------



## poochee

draw


----------



## 2twenty2

drab


----------



## poochee

drat


----------



## 2twenty2

drag


----------



## Gr3iz

Not quit sure how we went from trim to grab, but ... ;-)

dreg


----------



## 2twenty2

> Not quit sure how we went from trim to grab, but ... ;-)


Yep not auto updating. 

drew


----------



## poochee

draw


----------



## 2twenty2

dray


----------



## Gr3iz

dram


----------



## plodr

tram


----------



## 2twenty2

trim


----------



## dotty999

trip


----------



## 2twenty2

drip


----------



## Gr3iz

drop


----------



## 2twenty2

crop


----------



## dotty999

crow


----------



## 2twenty2

crew


----------



## poochee

craw


----------



## 2twenty2

crab


----------



## Gr3iz

cram


----------



## dotty999

dram


----------



## Gr3iz

drum


----------



## poochee

drub


----------



## Gr3iz

daub


----------



## poochee

daur


----------



## Gr3iz

dour


----------



## dotty999

hour


----------



## Gr3iz

hoar


----------



## dotty999

hear


----------



## poochee

heat


----------



## dotty999

seat


----------



## Gr3iz

sent


----------



## dotty999

pent


----------



## poochee

lent


----------



## Gr3iz

lest


----------



## dotty999

test


----------



## poochee

melt


----------



## Gr3iz

Wait! What? Dotty? lest -> welt?


----------



## dotty999

it all went outa sync!


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, I'll play *meat*, then I'm off to bed. I'm tired ... G'night.


----------



## dotty999

moat

G'night Mark!


----------



## poochee

boat


----------



## 2twenty2

coat


----------



## Gr3iz

colt


----------



## dotty999

volt


----------



## Gr3iz

vole


----------



## dotty999

vile


----------



## Gr3iz

vice


----------



## dotty999

dice


----------



## Gr3iz

dine


----------



## dotty999

done


----------



## Gr3iz

dome


----------



## dotty999

doze


----------



## Gr3iz

daze


----------



## plodr

laze


----------



## dotty999

lazy


----------



## Gr3iz

lady


----------



## dotty999

lads


----------



## Gr3iz

lass


----------



## dotty999

mass


----------



## Gr3iz

maps


----------



## dotty999

yaps


----------



## 2twenty2

taps


----------



## dotty999

tips


----------



## Gr3iz

tins


----------



## dotty999

tons


----------



## Gr3iz

toss


----------



## 2twenty2

toes


----------



## poochee

ties


----------



## Gr3iz

lies


----------



## 2twenty2

lied


----------



## Gr3iz

died


----------



## 2twenty2

deed


----------



## Gr3iz

dead


----------



## 2twenty2

dear


----------



## Gr3iz

dean


----------



## poochee

bean


----------



## 2twenty2

bear


----------



## poochee

tear


----------



## Gr3iz

teak


----------



## plodr

leak


----------



## 2twenty2

lean


----------



## Gr3iz

loan


----------



## dotty999

moan


----------



## 2twenty2

mean


----------



## dotty999

meat


----------



## 2twenty2

seat


----------



## poochee

peat


----------



## Gr3iz

pert


----------



## dotty999

peri

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

perk

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## 2twenty2

pork


----------



## Gr3iz

porn


----------



## 2twenty2

port


----------



## dotty999

post


----------



## Gr3iz

posh


----------



## plodr

pose


----------



## Gr3iz

pone


----------



## dotty999

pine


----------



## Gr3iz

pink


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## 2twenty2

wick


----------



## dotty999

tick


----------



## 2twenty2

tock


----------



## dotty999

sock


----------



## 2twenty2

mock


----------



## dotty999

monk


----------



## 2twenty2

mono


----------



## poochee

mano


----------



## 2twenty2

mane


----------



## Gr3iz

many


----------



## 2twenty2

cany


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## 2twenty2

cane


----------



## Gr3iz

cave


----------



## plodr

save


----------



## 2twenty2

sale


----------



## Gr3iz

sate


----------



## 2twenty2

sane


----------



## Gr3iz

sank


----------



## poochee

tank


----------



## Gr3iz

tack


----------



## dotty999

back


----------



## poochee

lack


----------



## dotty999

luck


----------



## poochee

buck


----------



## dotty999

bunk


----------



## poochee

hunk


----------



## dotty999

husk


----------



## 2twenty2

hush


----------



## poochee

lush


----------



## plodr

mush


----------



## 2twenty2

gush


----------



## poochee

gust


----------



## 2twenty2

gist


----------



## poochee

list


----------



## dotty999

last


----------



## 2twenty2

lost


----------



## dotty999

post


----------



## poochee

cost


----------



## 2twenty2

coat


----------



## poochee

boat


----------



## 2twenty2

moat


----------



## poochee

moan


----------



## 2twenty2

moon


----------



## Gr3iz

morn


----------



## dotty999

corn


----------



## Gr3iz

cord

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## poochee

core


----------



## dotty999

care

Hi Mark, Pooch!


----------



## poochee

Hi Dotty.

cart


----------



## 2twenty2

cars


----------



## plodr

mars


----------



## dotty999

mark


----------



## 2twenty2

mask


----------



## poochee

bask


----------



## Gr3iz

bank


----------



## poochee

tank


----------



## 2twenty2

tack


----------



## dotty999

rack


----------



## plodr

race


----------



## dotty999

face


----------



## 2twenty2

fact


----------



## dotty999

tact


----------



## 2twenty2

tart


----------



## poochee

tort


----------



## 2twenty2

torn


----------



## poochee

lorn


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## dotty999

moon


----------



## plodr

moan


----------



## Gr3iz

moat


----------



## dotty999

meat


----------



## 2twenty2

mean


----------



## dotty999

lean


----------



## 2twenty2

lead


----------



## poochee

load


----------



## 2twenty2

toad


----------



## Gr3iz

toed


----------



## poochee

toes


----------



## Gr3iz

toss


----------



## poochee

boss


----------



## Gr3iz

boas


----------



## poochee

boat


----------



## 2twenty2

brat


----------



## Gr3iz

brag


----------



## Ricka182

drag


----------



## 2twenty2

drug


----------



## Gr3iz

drum


----------



## Ricka182

drub


----------



## Gr3iz

grub


----------



## Ricka182

trub


----------



## plodr

true


----------



## Gr3iz

tree


----------



## 2twenty2

thee


----------



## Gr3iz

then


----------



## 2twenty2

them


----------



## Gr3iz

they


----------



## dotty999

whey

Hi Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

when

Hiya Dotty!!


----------



## dotty999

whet


----------



## Gr3iz

what


----------



## 2twenty2

chat


----------



## dotty999

chit


----------



## 2twenty2

chip


----------



## dotty999

chop


----------



## 2twenty2

chap


----------



## poochee

char


----------



## Gr3iz

chad


----------



## poochee

shad


----------



## 2twenty2

shed


----------



## Gr3iz

sped


----------



## dotty999

sled


----------



## Gr3iz

slid


----------



## dotty999

slim


----------



## Gr3iz

slam


----------



## dotty999

slum


----------



## Gr3iz

slug


----------



## poochee

slur


----------



## Gr3iz

spur


----------



## poochee

sour


----------



## Gr3iz

soar


----------



## poochee

soak


----------



## 2twenty2

sock


----------



## Gr3iz

sack


----------



## 2twenty2

suck


----------



## Gr3iz

sulk


----------



## plodr

hulk


----------



## poochee

bulk


----------



## Gr3iz

bunk


----------



## dotty999

busk


----------



## Gr3iz

buck

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## poochee

luck


----------



## 2twenty2

lack


----------



## Gr3iz

lark


----------



## 2twenty2

lank


----------



## Gr3iz

land


----------



## 2twenty2

lard


----------



## dotty999

lary


----------



## 2twenty2

nary


----------



## dotty999

nark


----------



## poochee

park


----------



## 2twenty2

pork


----------



## Gr3iz

porn


----------



## dotty999

worn


----------



## Gr3iz

worm


----------



## poochee

warm


----------



## Gr3iz

ward


----------



## poochee

lard


----------



## 2twenty2

lord


----------



## plodr

cord


----------



## 2twenty2

card


----------



## Gr3iz

carp


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## dotty999

want


----------



## 2twenty2

wont


----------



## Gr3iz

wort


----------



## dotty999

wart


----------



## 2twenty2

warn


----------



## dotty999

darn


----------



## Gr3iz

dare


----------



## dotty999

bare


----------



## Gr3iz

bake


----------



## dotty999

rake


----------



## 2twenty2

rate


----------



## Gr3iz

rote


----------



## poochee

note


----------



## 2twenty2

none


----------



## Gr3iz

node


----------



## plodr

bode


----------



## poochee

code


----------



## 2twenty2

core


----------



## dotty999

fore


----------



## 2twenty2

fire


----------



## dotty999

sire


----------



## 2twenty2

sore


----------



## dotty999

pore


----------



## Gr3iz

pone


----------



## dotty999

pine


----------



## Gr3iz

pink

Hiya cutie!


----------



## dotty999

sink

Hey there!


----------



## poochee

link


----------



## 2twenty2

lank


----------



## Gr3iz

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

lick


----------



## Gr3iz

lice


----------



## 2twenty2

line


----------



## dotty999

vine


----------



## plodr

wine


----------



## dotty999

dine


----------



## poochee

tine


----------



## Gr3iz

tire


----------



## poochee

fire


----------



## Gr3iz

five


----------



## plodr

jive


----------



## Gr3iz

jibe


----------



## poochee

vibe


----------



## Gr3iz

vice


----------



## 2twenty2

vile


----------



## poochee

pile


----------



## Gr3iz

pike


----------



## dotty999

pile


----------



## Gr3iz

pale


----------



## 2twenty2

palm


----------



## Gr3iz

calm


----------



## 2twenty2

balm


----------



## poochee

ball


----------



## dotty999

fall


----------



## poochee

tall


----------



## dotty999

tell


----------



## poochee

sell

Hi Dotty


----------



## Gr3iz

seal


----------



## poochee

seal


----------



## 2twenty2

sear


----------



## Gr3iz

seer


----------



## 2twenty2

seen


----------



## plodr

been


----------



## 2twenty2

beer


----------



## Gr3iz

bear


----------



## dotty999

dear


----------



## Gr3iz

dean


----------



## dotty999

lean


----------



## Gr3iz

loan


----------



## dotty999

load


----------



## Gr3iz

lord


----------



## dotty999

lard


----------



## 2twenty2

land


----------



## Gr3iz

lane


----------



## 2twenty2

line


----------



## dotty999

fine


----------



## Gr3iz

file


----------



## 2twenty2

fire


----------



## dotty999

wire


----------



## 2twenty2

wore


----------



## poochee

tore


----------



## Gr3iz

tome


----------



## cwwozniak

home

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

hone


----------



## cwwozniak

hope


----------



## Gr3iz

hype

Hey Chuck! Great to see you back, my friend! Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## cwwozniak

type

And a "Happy Hump Day" to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

tape


----------



## dotty999

type


----------



## cwwozniak

dotty999 said:


> type


Hi, Dotty! I see that we still have an echo in this game. 

tyre


----------



## Gr3iz

tare

Some things never change, Chuck! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

bare


----------



## Gr3iz

bade


----------



## plodr

bide


----------



## 2twenty2

bode


----------



## cwwozniak

bole


----------



## 2twenty2

bale


----------



## Gr3iz

bald


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## Gr3iz

bond


----------



## cwwozniak

bong


----------



## poochee

gong


----------



## cwwozniak

song


----------



## poochee

sang


----------



## 2twenty2

sung


----------



## cwwozniak

dung


----------



## 2twenty2

ding


----------



## cwwozniak

dang


----------



## Gr3iz

dank


----------



## cwwozniak

hank


----------



## 2twenty2

hunk


----------



## cwwozniak

gunk


----------



## Gr3iz

guns


----------



## 2twenty2

guts


----------



## cwwozniak

gums


----------



## 2twenty2

hums


----------



## Gr3iz

huts


----------



## 2twenty2

hugs


----------



## Gr3iz

huge


----------



## dotty999

luge


----------



## Gr3iz

lute


----------



## dotty999

late


----------



## 2twenty2

lame


----------



## dotty999

lamp


----------



## 2twenty2

lump


----------



## dotty999

limp


----------



## poochee

lime


----------



## dotty999

dime


----------



## poochee

time


----------



## dotty999

tome


----------



## poochee

some


----------



## dotty999

same


----------



## poochee

tame


----------



## Gr3iz

tale


----------



## 2twenty2

take


----------



## Gr3iz

toke


----------



## cwwozniak

woke 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wove

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

cove


----------



## Gr3iz

cope


----------



## 2twenty2

cone


----------



## cwwozniak

core


----------



## 2twenty2

care


----------



## Gr3iz

card


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## poochee

cane


----------



## Gr3iz

wane


----------



## cwwozniak

want


----------



## 2twenty2

wont


----------



## Gr3iz

wort


----------



## 2twenty2

wart


----------



## Gr3iz

wait


----------



## poochee

bait


----------



## 2twenty2

bail


----------



## Gr3iz

ball


----------



## cwwozniak

bull


----------



## dotty999

bell


----------



## cwwozniak

bill

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

fill

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

file


----------



## cwwozniak

fife


----------



## dotty999

fine


----------



## cwwozniak

pine


----------



## dotty999

pane


----------



## cwwozniak

pale


----------



## dotty999

dale


----------



## Gr3iz

dare


----------



## 2twenty2

dire


----------



## dotty999

fire


----------



## 2twenty2

mire


----------



## Gr3iz

mice


----------



## dotty999

mace


----------



## plodr

race


----------



## dotty999

rice


----------



## 2twenty2

rite


----------



## dotty999

ride


----------



## 2twenty2

rile


----------



## poochee

pile


----------



## 2twenty2

pole


----------



## Gr3iz

poke


----------



## cwwozniak

joke


----------



## Gr3iz

juke


----------



## cwwozniak

jute 

Good morning, and Happy Friday, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

lute

And to you, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

lure


----------



## poochee

pure


----------



## cwwozniak

purl


----------



## poochee

curl


----------



## Gr3iz

cull


----------



## cwwozniak

cell


----------



## Gr3iz

dell


----------



## 2twenty2

fell


----------



## cwwozniak

bell


----------



## Gr3iz

belt


----------



## 2twenty2

bolt


----------



## plodr

jolt


----------



## Gr3iz

jilt


----------



## cwwozniak

kilt


----------



## dotty999

wilt

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

wile

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

rile

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

rime


----------



## cwwozniak

rims


----------



## Gr3iz

rips


----------



## dotty999

pips

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

pies


----------



## dotty999

lies


----------



## 2twenty2

lien


----------



## dotty999

lion


----------



## poochee

loon


----------



## dotty999

boon


----------



## poochee

soon


----------



## cwwozniak

soot


----------



## poochee

root


----------



## 2twenty2

boot


----------



## dotty999

loot


----------



## plodr

lost


----------



## Gr3iz

lose


----------



## dotty999

dose


----------



## cwwozniak

rose


----------



## dotty999

hose


----------



## poochee

pose


----------



## dotty999

rose


----------



## 2twenty2

nose


----------



## cwwozniak

nosh


----------



## Gr3iz

nosy


----------



## poochee

rosy


----------



## Gr3iz

ropy


----------



## poochee

copy


----------



## dotty999

cozy


----------



## cwwozniak

oozy


----------



## poochee

dozy


----------



## cwwozniak

doze


----------



## poochee

dome


----------



## cwwozniak

home


----------



## Gr3iz

hole


----------



## cwwozniak

hale 

Goof morning, Mark!


----------



## poochee

tale


----------



## 2twenty2

take


----------



## plodr

cake


----------



## 2twenty2

make


----------



## dotty999

fake


----------



## 2twenty2

rake


----------



## dotty999

race


----------



## cwwozniak

rare


----------



## poochee

mare


----------



## 2twenty2

tare


----------



## cwwozniak

tart


----------



## Gr3iz

tact

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

fact

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

fart


----------



## cwwozniak

fast


----------



## Gr3iz

fist


----------



## cwwozniak

fish


----------



## Gr3iz

dish


----------



## cwwozniak

wish


----------



## Gr3iz

with


----------



## cwwozniak

wits


----------



## Gr3iz

wigs


----------



## cwwozniak

rigs


----------



## 2twenty2

digs


----------



## plodr

dibs


----------



## cwwozniak

dies

Hi Liz!


----------



## dotty999

diet


----------



## 2twenty2

died


----------



## dotty999

deed


----------



## poochee

seed


----------



## 2twenty2

send


----------



## Gr3iz

sent


----------



## cwwozniak

vent


----------



## Gr3iz

vest


----------



## cwwozniak

jest


----------



## Gr3iz

just

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

lust

Good afternoon, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

list

Happy (basically) Hump Day!


----------



## poochee

gist


----------



## Gr3iz

gift


----------



## poochee

gilt


----------



## Gr3iz

gill


----------



## plodr

will


----------



## Gr3iz

wall


----------



## cwwozniak

well

And a Happy Thanksgiving Week Hump Day to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

welt


----------



## dotty999

went


----------



## Gr3iz

weft 

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## cwwozniak

west 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

lest


----------



## Gr3iz

last


----------



## dotty999

lust

Hi guys!


----------



## poochee

must

Hi!


----------



## dotty999

muse

Hi pooch!


----------



## 2twenty2

mush


----------



## dotty999

mesh


----------



## poochee

mash


----------



## 2twenty2

mosh


----------



## dotty999

cosh


----------



## 2twenty2

cash


----------



## dotty999

bash


----------



## 2twenty2

bush


----------



## Gr3iz

bust


----------



## cwwozniak

butt


----------



## Gr3iz

batt

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

watt

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## poochee

wait


----------



## plodr

bait


----------



## Gr3iz

bail


----------



## 2twenty2

ball


----------



## cwwozniak

mall


----------



## poochee

tall


----------



## cwwozniak

hall


----------



## Gr3iz

half


----------



## cwwozniak

calf


----------



## poochee

call


----------



## cwwozniak

cell


----------



## poochee

sell


----------



## 2twenty2

sill


----------



## poochee

till


----------



## 2twenty2

bill


----------



## plodr

bell


----------



## Gr3iz

bely


----------



## 2twenty2

belt


----------



## poochee

melt


----------



## 2twenty2

pelt


----------



## Gr3iz

peat


----------



## 2twenty2

pert


----------



## poochee

port


----------



## 2twenty2

part


----------



## poochee

tart


----------



## 2twenty2

tort


----------



## Gr3iz

toot


----------



## 2twenty2

tool


----------



## poochee

toil


----------



## dotty999

coil


----------



## 2twenty2

boil


----------



## dotty999

bowl


----------



## poochee

howl


----------



## 2twenty2

cowl


----------



## poochee

fowl


----------



## Gr3iz

down


----------



## 2twenty2

gown


----------



## poochee

sown


----------



## 2twenty2

sewn


----------



## poochee

seen


----------



## plodr

been


----------



## 2twenty2

bean


----------



## dotty999

beak


----------



## poochee

teak


----------



## 2twenty2

leak


----------



## Gr3iz

lead


----------



## poochee

bead


----------



## 2twenty2

brad


----------



## cwwozniak

brat


----------



## 2twenty2

bran


----------



## dotty999

braw


----------



## poochee

craw


----------



## dotty999

crap


----------



## 2twenty2

crop


----------



## dotty999

crow


----------



## poochee

crew


----------



## metallica5456

drew


----------



## poochee

draw


----------



## metallica5456

drab


----------



## poochee

grab


----------



## 2twenty2

grad


----------



## poochee

gray


----------



## 2twenty2

grey


----------



## Gr3iz

prey


----------



## cwwozniak

prep


----------



## Gr3iz

peep


----------



## cwwozniak

weep


----------



## Gr3iz

weed


----------



## dotty999

deed


----------



## cwwozniak

seed

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

teed

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

feed


----------



## dotty999

fees


----------



## 2twenty2

feet


----------



## dotty999

meet


----------



## Gr3iz

meat

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## cwwozniak

heat


----------



## 2twenty2

hear


----------



## cwwozniak

bear


----------



## dotty999

boar


----------



## cwwozniak

soar


----------



## dotty999

spar


----------



## 2twenty2

star


----------



## cwwozniak

scar


----------



## dotty999

scab


----------



## poochee

scat


----------



## dotty999

swat


----------



## 2twenty2

spat


----------



## dotty999

spay


----------



## 2twenty2

span


----------



## poochee

spin


----------



## dotty999

shin


----------



## 2twenty2

ship


----------



## dotty999

chip


----------



## 2twenty2

chop


----------



## dotty999

chap


----------



## 2twenty2

char


----------



## dotty999

czar


----------



## plodr

tzar


----------



## Gr3iz

tear


----------



## cwwozniak

teal


----------



## Gr3iz

tell

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

toll

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

doll


----------



## 2twenty2

dolt


----------



## cwwozniak

dole


----------



## Gr3iz

dope


----------



## cwwozniak

dome


----------



## Gr3iz

dame


----------



## cwwozniak

came


----------



## dotty999

camp


----------



## 2twenty2

ramp


----------



## poochee

romp


----------



## Gr3iz

rump


----------



## cwwozniak

dump


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy *Hump *Day!!


----------



## cwwozniak

Just don't get too happy, by smoking any *hemp*.

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks a *heap*, pal! Spoil my fun ... ;-)

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

The *heat* is on for me to come up with something witty!


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't hang your *head *in shame, Liz. I've seen some good ones from you! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I have to get the *lead *out if I want to keep with Mark and Liz.


----------



## 2twenty2

bead


----------



## cwwozniak

beak


----------



## 2twenty2

bear


----------



## cwwozniak

beam


----------



## 2twenty2

beat


----------



## cwwozniak

heat


----------



## poochee

neat


----------



## dotty999

near


----------



## Gr3iz

neap


----------



## cwwozniak

leap


----------



## Gr3iz

leaf


----------



## poochee

lean


----------



## Gr3iz

loan


----------



## poochee

moan


----------



## Gr3iz

moon


----------



## cwwozniak

moot


----------



## poochee

toot


----------



## cwwozniak

took


----------



## poochee

book


----------



## cwwozniak

rook


----------



## 2twenty2

nook


----------



## cwwozniak

look


----------



## poochee

loot


----------



## 2twenty2

lost


----------



## cwwozniak

host


----------



## plodr

hoot


----------



## cwwozniak

hood


----------



## dotty999

wood

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

mood 

Good evening, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

mold


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## dotty999

bald


----------



## 2twenty2

balm


----------



## dotty999

balk


----------



## 2twenty2

bale


----------



## dotty999

bile


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## poochee

bolt


----------



## 2twenty2

belt


----------



## cwwozniak

best


----------



## Gr3iz

bent


----------



## cwwozniak

rent

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rest

Back atcha, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

rust


----------



## 2twenty2

risk


----------



## cwwozniak

cwwozniak said:


> rust





knucklehead said:


> risk


Looks like a 2 letter change to me.


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> Looks like a 2 letter change to me.



dust


----------



## dotty999

lust


----------



## 2twenty2

bust


----------



## dotty999

must


----------



## 2twenty2

just


----------



## dotty999

jest


----------



## 2twenty2

best


----------



## dotty999

lest


----------



## cwwozniak

pest

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

past

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

vast


----------



## dotty999

cast


----------



## plodr

case


----------



## dotty999

base


----------



## 2twenty2

vase


----------



## dotty999

vast


----------



## 2twenty2

vest


----------



## dotty999

vent


----------



## 2twenty2

vend


----------



## dotty999

rend


----------



## Gr3iz

read


----------



## poochee

reed


----------



## cwwozniak

reel


----------



## 2twenty2

ream


----------



## dotty999

roam


----------



## 2twenty2

road


----------



## dotty999

toad


----------



## Gr3iz

told


----------



## dotty999

fold


----------



## cwwozniak

cold


----------



## plodr

bold


----------



## cwwozniak

gold


----------



## dotty999

geld


----------



## cwwozniak

gels


----------



## dotty999

eels


----------



## cwwozniak

Bels


----------



## dotty999

belt


----------



## poochee

bell


----------



## Gr3iz

ball


----------



## poochee

hall


----------



## 2twenty2

mall


----------



## cwwozniak

malt


----------



## Gr3iz

mart


----------



## plodr

part


----------



## dotty999

cart


----------



## cwwozniak

dart


----------



## poochee

dare


----------



## cwwozniak

pare


----------



## poochee

part


----------



## Gr3iz

pant


----------



## plodr

past


----------



## poochee

mast


----------



## dotty999

vast


----------



## 2twenty2

cast


----------



## dotty999

fast


----------



## 2twenty2

past


----------



## dotty999

pact


----------



## 2twenty2

pace


----------



## poochee

face


----------



## Gr3iz

fare


----------



## cwwozniak

hare


----------



## poochee

bare


----------



## cwwozniak

rare


----------



## poochee

care


----------



## cwwozniak

tare


----------



## Gr3iz

tape


----------



## dotty999

cape


----------



## plodr

nape


----------



## poochee

nope


----------



## cwwozniak

node


----------



## poochee

rode


----------



## cwwozniak

bode


----------



## poochee

code


----------



## cwwozniak

lode


----------



## poochee

mode


----------



## cwwozniak

mole


----------



## Gr3iz

more


----------



## cwwozniak

mire


----------



## plodr

hire


----------



## dotty999

hare


----------



## poochee

mare


----------



## 2twenty2

dare


----------



## dotty999

dire


----------



## poochee

tire


----------



## Gr3iz

time


----------



## cwwozniak

lime


----------



## Gr3iz

lice

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

line

And a good morning to you, sir!


----------



## Gr3iz

link


----------



## cwwozniak

rink


----------



## Gr3iz

risk


----------



## poochee

rise


----------



## cwwozniak

wise


----------



## dotty999

wish


----------



## cwwozniak

wash

Good evening, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

wasp

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

warp


----------



## dotty999

warm


----------



## plodr

ware


----------



## dotty999

wire


----------



## 2twenty2

wore


----------



## dotty999

sore


----------



## poochee

tore


----------



## dotty999

tyre


----------



## Gr3iz

type


----------



## cwwozniak

tape


----------



## plodr

nape


----------



## dotty999

nope


----------



## Gr3iz

nose


----------



## cwwozniak

lose

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

lost

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## dotty999

cost

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

coat


----------



## poochee

coal


----------



## dotty999

cowl


----------



## poochee

coil


----------



## dotty999

foil


----------



## poochee

toil


----------



## dotty999

toll


----------



## 2twenty2

boll


----------



## cwwozniak

roll


----------



## dotty999

doll


----------



## cwwozniak

dell


----------



## dotty999

fell


----------



## 2twenty2

bell


----------



## dotty999

bull


----------



## cwwozniak

bulk


----------



## poochee

hulk


----------



## 2twenty2

sulk


----------



## poochee

silk


----------



## dotty999

milk


----------



## Gr3iz

mirk


----------



## dotty999

dirk


----------



## Gr3iz

dink


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## Gr3iz

wino


----------



## dotty999

wind


----------



## Gr3iz

wild


----------



## dotty999

wily


----------



## Gr3iz

wiry


----------



## dotty999

wary


----------



## Gr3iz

wavy


----------



## dotty999

navy


----------



## poochee

cavy


----------



## cwwozniak

cave


----------



## poochee

cove


----------



## plodr

dove


----------



## Gr3iz

doze


----------



## poochee

done


----------



## dotty999

dine


----------



## cwwozniak

dice


----------



## dotty999

lice


----------



## poochee

lime


----------



## plodr

line


----------



## poochee

pine


----------



## dotty999

pink


----------



## cwwozniak

mink


----------



## poochee

sink


----------



## cwwozniak

sins


----------



## poochee

tins


----------



## Tanis

tint


----------



## 2twenty2

tine


----------



## Gr3iz

tide


----------



## cwwozniak

time


----------



## dotty999

dime


----------



## dotty999

dime


----------



## cwwozniak

dome

Good evening, Dotty!


----------



## TheGingerNinja

home


----------



## cwwozniak

hone

Hi TheGingerNinja.


----------



## TheGingerNinja

tone

Hey Cwwoznaik!


----------



## dotty999

lone

Hi Chuck, GingerNinja


----------



## Gr3iz

love

Hey guys!


----------



## cwwozniak

dove

Hello, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## poochee

dole


----------



## cwwozniak

mole


----------



## poochee

male


----------



## cwwozniak

made


----------



## poochee

mode


----------



## cwwozniak

mods


----------



## Gr3iz

moss

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

toss

Hey, Mark!


----------



## plodr

toes


----------



## cwwozniak

ties


----------



## 2twenty2

tied


----------



## cwwozniak

lied


----------



## 2twenty2

lien


----------



## cwwozniak

lion


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## cwwozniak

loot


----------



## 2twenty2

lost


----------



## cwwozniak

lust


----------



## dotty999

bust

Hi Chuck!


----------



## poochee

just


----------



## TheGingerNinja

dust


----------



## poochee

must


----------



## 2twenty2

gust


----------



## Gr3iz

gush


----------



## dotty999

bush


----------



## cwwozniak

lush 

Good evening, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

lash

Hi Chuck!


----------



## poochee

cash


----------



## dotty999

cast


----------



## poochee

case


----------



## cwwozniak

cane


----------



## poochee

cone


----------



## 2twenty2

cine


----------



## TheGingerNinja

mine


----------



## 2twenty2

dine


----------



## Gr3iz

dire


----------



## cwwozniak

dirt


----------



## poochee

dart


----------



## cwwozniak

daft


----------



## poochee

deft


----------



## dotty999

reft


----------



## plodr

rift


----------



## poochee

gift


----------



## 2twenty2

lift


----------



## Gr3iz

list


----------



## cwwozniak

gist


----------



## dotty999

gust


----------



## cwwozniak

bust


----------



## dotty999

busy


----------



## cwwozniak

bury


----------



## Gr3iz

burn

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

barn

Hi, Mark!


----------



## poochee

born


----------



## Gr3iz

bore


----------



## plodr

core


----------



## dotty999

code


----------



## Gr3iz

come


----------



## dotty999

dome


----------



## cwwozniak

doze


----------



## dotty999

daze


----------



## cwwozniak

raze


----------



## dotty999

gaze


----------



## cwwozniak

faze


----------



## poochee

laze


----------



## 2twenty2

maze


----------



## Gr3iz

mage


----------



## TheGingerNinja

sage


----------



## Tibalt

rage


----------



## Gr3iz

rare


----------



## cwwozniak

bare


----------



## Gr3iz

bade

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

bale

Hiya Mark!


----------



## plodr

male


----------



## cwwozniak

dale 

Hi, Liz, and Season's Greetings!


----------



## Gr3iz

date


----------



## cwwozniak

dote


----------



## Gr3iz

doth


----------



## dotty999

moth

Hi Mark, Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

both

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

mosh

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## poochee

mush


----------



## cwwozniak

rush


----------



## poochee

ruse


----------



## cwwozniak

fuse


----------



## 2twenty2

muse


----------



## poochee

must


----------



## dotty999

lust


----------



## Gr3iz

lost


----------



## dotty999

list


----------



## 2twenty2

last


----------



## cwwozniak

lest


----------



## 2twenty2

lost


----------



## poochee

most


----------



## dotty999

moss


----------



## 2twenty2

miss


----------



## dotty999

mist


----------



## poochee

gist


----------



## plodr

gift


----------



## dotty999

lift


----------



## 2twenty2

loft


----------



## Gr3iz

loot


----------



## dotty999

soot


----------



## poochee

root


----------



## dotty999

rout


----------



## 2twenty2

bout


----------



## poochee

boat


----------



## 2twenty2

boar


----------



## dotty999

bear


----------



## plodr

beer


----------



## dotty999

seer


----------



## Gr3iz

seem


----------



## dotty999

deem


----------



## 2twenty2

deer


----------



## dotty999

dear

Hi kh


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty

deem


----------



## dotty999

I posted deem a few posts back


----------



## 2twenty2

Didn't see it 

Ok how about

dead


----------



## dotty999

read


----------



## 2twenty2

real


----------



## dotty999

ream


----------



## 2twenty2

rear


----------



## dotty999

wear


----------



## 2twenty2

tear


----------



## dotty999

dear


----------



## 2twenty2

sear


----------



## poochee

seat


----------



## Gr3iz

sent


----------



## cwwozniak

send


----------



## 2twenty2

seed


----------



## cwwozniak

sled


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck

shed


----------



## cwwozniak

shod 

Hi, knucklehead!


----------



## dotty999

show

Hi boys!


----------



## cwwozniak

shop

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty

shoe


----------



## cwwozniak

shot


----------



## dotty999

spot


----------



## 2twenty2

spat


----------



## dotty999

swat


----------



## poochee

swan


----------



## dotty999

span


----------



## poochee

spin


----------



## dotty999

shin


----------



## cwwozniak

shim

Something may have hit the fan if I went with the first word came to mind.


----------



## 2twenty2

shiv


----------



## plodr

ship


----------



## poochee

chip


----------



## 2twenty2

chop


----------



## cwwozniak

crop


----------



## Gr3iz

crap

Hey Chuck! Happy ersatz Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

craw 

Hiya, Mark! Happy Sorta Hump Day to you, too.


----------



## Gr3iz

crew


----------



## 2twenty2

crow


----------



## cwwozniak

prow

Good morning, knucklehead!


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin cwwozniak!

prod


----------



## cwwozniak

prop


----------



## 2twenty2

poop


----------



## cwwozniak

loop


----------



## Gr3iz

loon


----------



## poochee

look


----------



## Gr3iz

lock


----------



## cwwozniak

mock


----------



## dotty999

monk


----------



## 2twenty2

mink


----------



## Gr3iz

milk


----------



## cwwozniak

silk


----------



## poochee

bilk


----------



## 2twenty2

bile


----------



## Gr3iz

bite


----------



## 2twenty2

bide


----------



## cwwozniak

hide


----------



## Gr3iz

hike

Mornin' guys!


----------



## cwwozniak

like

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

lime


----------



## plodr

mime


----------



## cwwozniak

dime


----------



## dotty999

dame


----------



## 2twenty2

dome


----------



## dotty999

dope


----------



## 2twenty2

dupe


----------



## poochee

dude


----------



## 2twenty2

nude


----------



## cwwozniak

nuke


----------



## Gr3iz

juke


----------



## dotty999

joke


----------



## Gr3iz

jake


----------



## cwwozniak

lake

Hi Dotty and Mark.


----------



## dotty999

fake

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

fare

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear! Merry Christmas to both of you!!!


----------



## dotty999

farm

Hi Mark! Merry Christmas! I was supposed to have an early night but the excitement of Santa's non visit has made me stay later!


----------



## poochee

form


----------



## poochee

*MERRY CHRISTMAS to ALL!*


----------



## dotty999

dorm

*Merry Christmas Pooch!*


----------



## cwwozniak

doom

Merry Christmas, poochee, and everyone else, too!


----------



## plodr

boom

*Merry Christmas, all!*


----------



## poochee

doom


----------



## 2twenty2

*Happy Holidays*

dorm


----------



## Gr3iz

dork

Merry Christmas one and all!


----------



## poochee

cork


----------



## plodr

corn


----------



## poochee

born


----------



## 2twenty2

worn


----------



## poochee

torn


----------



## Gr3iz

town


----------



## poochee

gown


----------



## 2twenty2

down


----------



## cwwozniak

dawn


----------



## Gr3iz

sawn


----------



## poochee

lawn


----------



## plodr

laws


----------



## cwwozniak

paws


----------



## 2twenty2

pawn


----------



## cwwozniak

yawn


----------



## 2twenty2

lawn


----------



## cwwozniak

dawn


----------



## 2twenty2

fawn


----------



## cwwozniak

fain


----------



## poochee

pain


----------



## cwwozniak

gain


----------



## poochee

main


----------



## 2twenty2

rain


----------



## Gr3iz

rein


----------



## cwwozniak

vein 

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Morning Gr3iz and Chuck

vain


----------



## cwwozniak

lain 

Hi, knucklehead.


----------



## 2twenty2

pain


----------



## cwwozniak

paid


----------



## plodr

pail


----------



## cwwozniak

pall

Hi, Liz!


----------



## poochee

call


----------



## cwwozniak

cull


----------



## poochee

cult


----------



## 2twenty2

curt


----------



## poochee

curl


----------



## 2twenty2

hurl


----------



## Gr3iz

hull

Mornin' folks!


----------



## cwwozniak

null 

Hiya, Mark. Happy Short Week Hump Day!


----------



## plodr

Hi guys and Dotty who seems to be absent.

pull


----------



## cwwozniak

poll

Hi, Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Liz

pole


----------



## cwwozniak

pale


----------



## 2twenty2

pile


----------



## cwwozniak

rile


----------



## poochee

tile


----------



## 2twenty2

mile


----------



## Gr3iz

milk


----------



## cwwozniak

mild


----------



## 2twenty2

mold


----------



## cwwozniak

gold


----------



## plodr

bold


----------



## 2twenty2

sold


----------



## cwwozniak

hold


----------



## poochee

told


----------



## cwwozniak

fold


----------



## poochee

food


----------



## Gr3iz

fond


----------



## poochee

bond


----------



## Gr3iz

bone


----------



## poochee

bane


----------



## 2twenty2

band


----------



## cwwozniak

sand


----------



## 2twenty2

send


----------



## cwwozniak

sent


----------



## 2twenty2

bent


----------



## cwwozniak

beet


----------



## plodr

meet


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## cwwozniak

meal

Hiya Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

mean


----------



## poochee

lean


----------



## 2twenty2

bean


----------



## Gr3iz

bear


----------



## 2twenty2

tear


----------



## Gr3iz

teak


----------



## 2twenty2

teas


----------



## poochee

peas


----------



## cwwozniak

seas


----------



## plodr

seam


----------



## poochee

team


----------



## 2twenty2

beam


----------



## cwwozniak

berm


----------



## poochee

term


----------



## cwwozniak

tern


----------



## poochee

fern


----------



## 2twenty2

tern


----------



## poochee

torn


----------



## Gr3iz

town


----------



## 2twenty2

down


----------



## Gr3iz

sown


----------



## 2twenty2

gown


----------



## Gr3iz

goon


----------



## 2twenty2

good


----------



## poochee

gold


----------



## Gr3iz

goad


----------



## poochee

goat


----------



## cwwozniak

moat


----------



## 2twenty2

most


----------



## plodr

lost


----------



## cwwozniak

lest


----------



## poochee

pest


----------



## Gr3iz

pent


----------



## poochee

bent


----------



## 2twenty2

beat


----------



## Gr3iz

best


----------



## dotty999

bust


----------



## poochee

must


----------



## cwwozniak

mush

Hi, Dotty and poochee!


----------



## plodr

bush


----------



## cwwozniak

rush

Hi, Liz!


----------



## dotty999

rust

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

ruse


----------



## dotty999

muse

Hi kh!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty!

mush


----------



## dotty999

mash


----------



## Gr3iz

math

Hiya Dotty dear!! Get moved in yet?


----------



## poochee

path


----------



## Gr3iz

pate


----------



## poochee

late


----------



## cwwozniak

rate 

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## poochee

date


----------



## cwwozniak

mate


----------



## Gr3iz

Mane

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

cane

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## plodr

cave


----------



## poochee

cove


----------



## 2twenty2

cone


----------



## cwwozniak

none


----------



## Gr3iz

note


----------



## cwwozniak

nope


----------



## 2twenty2

nape


----------



## cwwozniak

vape


----------



## 2twenty2

tape


----------



## dotty999

taps

Hi boys!


----------



## Gr3iz

tags

Back atcha! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

wags

Hiya Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wage


----------



## dotty999

cage


----------



## Gr3iz

care


----------



## dotty999

fare


----------



## cwwozniak

fore

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

fire

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

firm


----------



## poochee

farm


----------



## 2twenty2

form


----------



## Gr3iz

ford


----------



## cwwozniak

fort


----------



## Gr3iz

font

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

foot

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## plodr

loot


----------



## cwwozniak

lout


----------



## poochee

tout


----------



## 2twenty2

tour


----------



## poochee

dour


----------



## Gr3iz

door


----------



## poochee

poor


----------



## cwwozniak

pool


----------



## Gr3iz

poll


----------



## cwwozniak

roll 
Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

roil

Back atcha pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

toil


----------



## Gr3iz

tool


----------



## plodr

fool


----------



## dotty999

foil


----------



## 2twenty2

foal


----------



## dotty999

fowl


----------



## 2twenty2

foul


----------



## dotty999

four


----------



## Gr3iz

pour


----------



## cwwozniak

sour


----------



## Gr3iz

soar


----------



## cwwozniak

soak


----------



## Gr3iz

soap


----------



## cwwozniak

slap

Bedtime for me. Good night, Mark.


----------



## poochee

slat


----------



## dotty999

spat


----------



## cwwozniak

spot


----------



## dotty999

spit

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

skit 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

skim


----------



## cwwozniak

swim


----------



## dotty999

swig


----------



## cwwozniak

swag


----------



## dotty999

stag


----------



## cwwozniak

star


----------



## dotty999

stir


----------



## Gr3iz

stim


----------



## dotty999

slim


----------



## Gr3iz

slum


----------



## dotty999

glum

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

glam 

Hi there, my foreign friend! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

slam

foreign! cheeky monkey!


----------



## cwwozniak

slag


----------



## dotty999

slap


----------



## cwwozniak

slop


----------



## Gr3iz

slow

Hey Chuck!
Dotty, at least I didn't say alien ... ;-)


----------



## poochee

blow


----------



## dotty999

blew


----------



## Gr3iz

brew


----------



## cwwozniak

crew

Hi Mark! Did I all ready say Hi to Dotty? If not, Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

craw


----------



## dotty999

claw

Hi back Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

clay


----------



## plodr

clap


----------



## cwwozniak

clan


----------



## Gr3iz

clad


----------



## dotty999

clod


----------



## 2twenty2

clot


----------



## dotty999

blot


----------



## poochee

plot


----------



## Gr3iz

plow


----------



## poochee

ploy


----------



## plodr

play


----------



## Gr3iz

pray


----------



## cwwozniak

tray


----------



## poochee

trap


----------



## cwwozniak

trip


----------



## poochee

drip


----------



## cwwozniak

drib


----------



## dotty999

crib


----------



## 2twenty2

crab


----------



## dotty999

grab


----------



## cwwozniak

gram

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

grim

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

grip


----------



## Gr3iz

grid


----------



## 2twenty2

grin


----------



## dotty999

gran


----------



## poochee

bran


----------



## Gr3iz

brag


----------



## plodr

brat


----------



## poochee

boat


----------



## 2twenty2

moat


----------



## poochee

moan


----------



## cwwozniak

loan


----------



## Gr3iz

loon


----------



## poochee

loot


----------



## 2twenty2

lout


----------



## poochee

bout


----------



## 2twenty2

boot


----------



## Gr3iz

bolt


----------



## poochee

colt


----------



## 2twenty2

molt


----------



## poochee

melt


----------



## 2twenty2

meld


----------



## Gr3iz

mead


----------



## plodr

bead


----------



## 2twenty2

bend


----------



## dotty999

wend


----------



## Gr3iz

weed


----------



## dotty999

feed


----------



## Gr3iz

feel


----------



## cwwozniak

reel


----------



## dotty999

real

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

teal 

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

team


----------



## cwwozniak

beam


----------



## dotty999

seam


----------



## Gr3iz

seem


----------



## poochee

seek


----------



## cwwozniak

week


----------



## Gr3iz

weak


----------



## cwwozniak

wean 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## plodr

bean


----------



## Gr3iz

been

Hi Liz! Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

beet


----------



## poochee

feet


----------



## cwwozniak

meet


----------



## dotty999

feet


----------



## 2twenty2

beet


----------



## dotty999

belt


----------



## cwwozniak

bell

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

boll


----------



## cwwozniak

bole


----------



## dotty999

dole

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

mole


----------



## dotty999

mile


----------



## 2twenty2

male


----------



## dotty999

mule


----------



## 2twenty2

muse


----------



## Gr3iz

mute

Somebody must've fallen asleep at the wheel. We had two repeats on the previous page! 2 *beet*s and 2 *feet*s! ;-)


----------



## poochee

mull


----------



## Gr3iz

mill


----------



## poochee

fill


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Somebody must've fallen asleep at the wheel. We had two repeats on the previous page! 2 *beet*s and 2 *feet*s! ;-)


2 beets -








2 feet(s) - 24 inches


film


----------



## cwwozniak

fils


----------



## Gr3iz

fits


----------



## cwwozniak

fats


----------



## ErikPerez

cats


----------



## 2twenty2

cuts


----------



## ErikPerez

muts


----------



## cwwozniak

mats 

Hi ErikPerez, and welcome to TSG.

I have heard of "mutts", but not "muts".


----------



## ErikPerez

Hats

Oops I spelt it wrong then, SORRY GUYS!!!


----------



## cwwozniak

hams

No problem.


----------



## ErikPerez

bams


----------



## Gr3iz

bass


----------



## plodr

lass


----------



## ErikPerez

pass


----------



## cwwozniak

pats


----------



## poochee

mats


----------



## cwwozniak

maps


----------



## 2twenty2

mars


----------



## poochee

cars


----------



## Gr3iz

carp


----------



## poochee

harp


----------



## 2twenty2

tarp


----------



## dotty999

warp


----------



## poochee

wart


----------



## cwwozniak

warn


----------



## poochee

barn


----------



## cwwozniak

bark


----------



## Gr3iz

back


----------



## poochee

sack


----------



## Gr3iz

sank


----------



## 2twenty2

sink


----------



## cwwozniak

rink


----------



## poochee

kink


----------



## cwwozniak

pink


----------



## 2twenty2

pick


----------



## cwwozniak

nick


----------



## Gr3iz

nice


----------



## cwwozniak

vice


----------



## Gr3iz

vibe


----------



## poochee

vile


----------



## 2twenty2

bile


----------



## plodr

bill


----------



## Gr3iz

bilk


----------



## 2twenty2

silk


----------



## Gr3iz

silo


----------



## poochee

solo


----------



## Gr3iz

sold


----------



## poochee

told


----------



## cwwozniak

fold


----------



## Gr3iz

food


----------



## cwwozniak

hood 

Hi Mark!


----------



## poochee

good


----------



## plodr

gold


----------



## Gr3iz

golf 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

goof


----------



## Gr3iz

goon


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## Gr3iz

loot


----------



## 2twenty2

loop


----------



## poochee

coop


----------



## 2twenty2

goop


----------



## Gr3iz

good


----------



## 2twenty2

hood


----------



## Gr3iz

hoot


----------



## cwwozniak

hoof


----------



## poochee

roof


----------



## cwwozniak

root


----------



## plodr

boot


----------



## Gr3iz

bout


----------



## cwwozniak

brut 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Brit

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

brim


----------



## 2twenty2

brie


----------



## cwwozniak

brae


----------



## poochee

brat


----------



## cwwozniak

drat


----------



## 2twenty2

frat


----------



## cwwozniak

fray


----------



## 2twenty2

flay


----------



## cwwozniak

flat


----------



## Gr3iz

fiat


----------



## poochee

feat


----------



## 2twenty2

fear


----------



## poochee

tear


----------



## Gr3iz

teal


----------



## 2twenty2

meal


----------



## poochee

meat


----------



## Gr3iz

melt


----------



## poochee

pelt


----------



## 2twenty2

felt


----------



## dotty999

belt


----------



## plodr

bell


----------



## dotty999

bull


----------



## Gr3iz

bulk


----------



## poochee

hulk


----------



## cwwozniak

sulk


----------



## Gr3iz

sunk


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## poochee

dune


----------



## dotty999

rune


----------



## 2twenty2

tune


----------



## dotty999

tuna


----------



## cwwozniak

tung


----------



## Gr3iz

tang


----------



## poochee

rang


----------



## cwwozniak

rank


----------



## poochee

rant


----------



## cwwozniak

runt


----------



## poochee

hunt


----------



## 2twenty2

bunt


----------



## Gr3iz

bust


----------



## cwwozniak

dust


----------



## Gr3iz

duct

Hey Chuck!


----------



## poochee

duce


----------



## 2twenty2

dice


----------



## dotty999

mice


----------



## cwwozniak

mace


----------



## poochee

pace


----------



## cwwozniak

pane


----------



## poochee

sane


----------



## Gr3iz

sate


----------



## plodr

late


----------



## cwwozniak

lute


----------



## dotty999

lure

Hi and bye Chuck! bedtime for me!


----------



## cwwozniak

pure

G'night, Dotty.


----------



## 2twenty2

pore


----------



## poochee

tore


----------



## Gr3iz

tone


----------



## cwwozniak

done


----------



## 2twenty2

dine


----------



## Gr3iz

dint


----------



## 2twenty2

mint


----------



## poochee

tint


----------



## cwwozniak

lint


----------



## poochee

line


----------



## 2twenty2

lone


----------



## cwwozniak

lose


----------



## dotty999

dose

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

dote

And a shivery (it's -4°F, -20°C here) Hi to you, Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

date

it's real cold here too, we've had snow!


----------



## cwwozniak

gate


----------



## dotty999

gave


----------



## cwwozniak

rave


----------



## plodr

race


----------



## cwwozniak

rare

Hi, Liz!


----------



## poochee

bare


----------



## Gr3iz

bade


----------



## dotty999

fade


----------



## cwwozniak

made


----------



## 2twenty2

wade


----------



## dotty999

wave


----------



## 2twenty2

ware


----------



## dotty999

wire


----------



## cwwozniak

wore


----------



## dotty999

worm


----------



## Gr3iz

wort


----------



## 2twenty2

word


----------



## poochee

cord


----------



## Gr3iz

cold


----------



## poochee

colt


----------



## 2twenty2

cost


----------



## Gr3iz

cyst


----------



## 2twenty2

cast


----------



## cwwozniak

east


----------



## Gr3iz

ease


----------



## cwwozniak

eave 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## poochee

cave


----------



## plodr

have


----------



## cwwozniak

gave


----------



## dotty999

gaze


----------



## poochee

gale


----------



## dotty999

gala


----------



## Gr3iz

gila


----------



## 2twenty2

gill


----------



## poochee

hill


----------



## 2twenty2

mill


----------



## cwwozniak

moll


----------



## plodr

mole


----------



## dotty999

male


----------



## Gr3iz

malt


----------



## dotty999

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

silt


----------



## poochee

tilt


----------



## dotty999

tile


----------



## Gr3iz

tire


----------



## 2twenty2

tine


----------



## poochee

line


----------



## dotty999

link


----------



## Gr3iz

lick


----------



## poochee

pick


----------



## 2twenty2

wick


----------



## Gr3iz

wink


----------



## poochee

sink


----------



## plodr

pink


----------



## dotty999

pine


----------



## 2twenty2

pint


----------



## Gr3iz

punk


----------



## 2twenty2

punt


----------



## poochee

hunt


----------



## 2twenty2

bunt


----------



## dotty999

bung


----------



## Gr3iz

bang


----------



## dotty999

bank

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

back

Hiya Dotty dear!!


----------



## dotty999

pack


----------



## Gr3iz

park


----------



## dotty999

perk


----------



## 2twenty2

pork


----------



## dotty999

cork


----------



## 2twenty2

dork


----------



## dotty999

dirk


----------



## plodr

dire


----------



## dotty999

sire


----------



## 2twenty2

mire


----------



## Gr3iz

mine


----------



## 2twenty2

mind


----------



## poochee

find


----------



## 2twenty2

rind


----------



## Gr3iz

ring


----------



## 2twenty2

rink


----------



## plodr

pink


----------



## poochee

0ink


----------



## Gr3iz

wink


----------



## 2twenty2

sink


----------



## poochee

sank


----------



## 2twenty2

sunk


----------



## Gr3iz

sulk


----------



## plodr

bulk


----------



## 2twenty2

hulk


----------



## dotty999

hunk


----------



## Gr3iz

hunt


----------



## dotty999

runt


----------



## Gr3iz

rust

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

bust

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

dust


----------



## Gr3iz

duct


----------



## poochee

duet


----------



## Gr3iz

duel


----------



## poochee

fuel


----------



## Gr3iz

full


----------



## plodr

pull


----------



## Gr3iz

pall


----------



## dotty999

pail


----------



## 2twenty2

pawl


----------



## dotty999

paws


----------



## 2twenty2

pawn


----------



## poochee

lawn


----------



## dotty999

dawn


----------



## Gr3iz

darn


----------



## poochee

barn


----------



## dotty999

burn


----------



## plodr

turn


----------



## dotty999

tern


----------



## Gr3iz

teen


----------



## poochee

keen


----------



## Gr3iz

kern


----------



## poochee

tern


----------



## Gr3iz

term


----------



## poochee

team


----------



## Gr3iz

teak


----------



## poochee

beak


----------



## plodr

bead


----------



## Gr3iz

bend


----------



## poochee

tend


----------



## Gr3iz

teed


----------



## poochee

reed


----------



## Gr3iz

reel


----------



## cwwozniak

reek


----------



## Gr3iz

seek


----------



## cwwozniak

seer

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

sear 

Hiya pal! How goes?


----------



## cwwozniak

pear

Doing okay. Have not had much of a chance to be on the computer at home the last few days. How's by you?


----------



## plodr

bear


----------



## poochee

dear


----------



## cwwozniak

tear


----------



## poochee

rear


----------



## Gr3iz

roar


----------



## poochee

roam


----------



## cwwozniak

room


----------



## Gr3iz

root


----------



## cwwozniak

soot

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

sort

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

port


----------



## Gr3iz

pout


----------



## poochee

lout


----------



## cwwozniak

loud


----------



## poochee

laud


----------



## cwwozniak

lard


----------



## poochee

lord


----------



## Gr3iz

lore


----------



## cwwozniak

lone

Mark, or anybody else, are you seeing a green marker in the top left corner of my avatar right now?

EDIT: Am I showing up in the list of on line staff on the right side of this page?


----------



## poochee

No on the marker and the list.


----------



## poochee

tone


----------



## plodr

tine


----------



## cwwozniak

fine

Thank you, poochee.


----------



## 2twenty2

wine


----------



## cwwozniak

wing


----------



## Gr3iz

wino

Chuck, I did see your name on the Staff list earlier today. It caught my eye.


----------



## 2twenty2

wind


----------



## cwwozniak

bind

Thank you for the information Mark. I saw a notification earlier today that trusted advisors were being added to the list of on-line staff that would appear opn the right of the site pages. I was just curious if it was affected by an advisor's privacy settings. I set mine to not show my on-line status as a test this afternoon.


----------



## poochee

bend


----------



## 2twenty2

band


----------



## cwwozniak

bank


----------



## 2twenty2

bane


----------



## cwwozniak

bare


----------



## Gr3iz

bade


----------



## poochee

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

base


----------



## plodr

case


----------



## poochee

cast


----------



## 2twenty2

cash


----------



## cwwozniak

mash


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## poochee

lash


----------



## Gr3iz

lath


----------



## 2twenty2

bath


----------



## poochee

both


----------



## 2twenty2

moth


----------



## poochee

myth


----------



## cwwozniak

myrh


----------



## plodr

myrs (an myr is a Malaysian "dollar")


----------



## 2twenty2

mars


----------



## poochee

cars


----------



## cwwozniak

oars


----------



## Gr3iz

oats


----------



## cwwozniak

fats


----------



## Gr3iz

fate


----------



## cwwozniak

fame


----------



## Gr3iz

fare


----------



## poochee

rare


----------



## Gr3iz

rage


----------



## cwwozniak

race


----------



## 2twenty2

rate


----------



## cwwozniak

rite


----------



## 2twenty2

rile


----------



## Gr3iz

rife


----------



## plodr

riff


----------



## 2twenty2

miff


----------



## cwwozniak

tiff


----------



## poochee

jiff


----------



## cwwozniak

biff


----------



## Gr3iz

buff


----------



## cwwozniak

bumf

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bump

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rump


----------



## poochee

jump


----------



## 2twenty2

lump


----------



## cwwozniak

limp


----------



## 2twenty2

lamp


----------



## plodr

lame


----------



## cwwozniak

game


----------



## poochee

tame


----------



## cwwozniak

tale


----------



## Gr3iz

tare


----------



## cwwozniak

tarp

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

tarn


----------



## poochee

darn


----------



## plodr

dart


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## poochee

rant


----------



## cwwozniak

rang


----------



## 2twenty2

rung


----------



## cwwozniak

lung


----------



## Gr3iz

luna

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tuna

Good afternoon, Mark!


----------



## plodr

tune

Hey Chuck and Mark! I'm usually not on this early.


----------



## poochee

tone


----------



## cwwozniak

lone

Hi, Liz!


----------



## dotty999

cone


----------



## cwwozniak

bone

Good evening, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

bane

Hiya Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

sane


----------



## dotty999

sand


----------



## 2twenty2

sang


----------



## dotty999

fang


----------



## poochee

tang


----------



## Gr3iz

tong

Hi Liz! Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

dong

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

done


----------



## dotty999

bone


----------



## Gr3iz

bole


----------



## 2twenty2

bolt


----------



## Gr3iz

boot


----------



## cwwozniak

volt


----------



## poochee

colt


----------



## cwwozniak

cult


----------



## Gr3iz

curt

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

curl


----------



## cwwozniak

cure

Hi Mark!


----------



## poochee

sure


----------



## 2twenty2

pure


----------



## plodr

pore


----------



## 2twenty2

port


----------



## cwwozniak

fort


----------



## Gr3iz

font


----------



## cwwozniak

foot


----------



## Gr3iz

food


----------



## 2twenty2

fool


----------



## Gr3iz

fowl


----------



## 2twenty2

foul


----------



## poochee

soul


----------



## 2twenty2

sour


----------



## cwwozniak

four


----------



## Gr3iz

dour


----------



## dotty999

hour


----------



## plodr

hoar


----------



## poochee

roar


----------



## 2twenty2

boar


----------



## Gr3iz

bear


----------



## dotty999

dear


----------



## Gr3iz

deer


----------



## 2twenty2

fear


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahem. Care to try again, knuck? ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

> Ahem. Care to try again, knuck? ;-)


beer


----------



## poochee

Gr3iz said:


> Ahem. Care to try again, knuck? ;-)


...


----------



## poochee

peer


----------



## plodr

pier


----------



## dotty999

pied


----------



## Gr3iz

tied


----------



## dotty999

lied


----------



## 2twenty2

died


----------



## Gr3iz

diet


----------



## poochee

dies


----------



## 2twenty2

hies


----------



## cwwozniak

hiss


----------



## Gr3iz

hips


----------



## cwwozniak

lips

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

laps


----------



## Gr3iz

lass

Hey Chuck! Hi Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

lash


----------



## Gr3iz

lath


----------



## cwwozniak

bath


----------



## dotty999

bats


----------



## 2twenty2

cats


----------



## poochee

rats


----------



## cwwozniak

ruts


----------



## Gr3iz

ruta


----------



## poochee

rota


----------



## Gr3iz

rote


----------



## poochee

role


----------



## Gr3iz

roll


----------



## 2twenty2

rill


----------



## poochee

sill


----------



## 2twenty2

till


----------



## cwwozniak

hill


----------



## Gr3iz

hilt


----------



## plodr

silt


----------



## cwwozniak

salt


----------



## poochee

malt


----------



## cwwozniak

molt


----------



## dotty999

colt


----------



## 2twenty2

bolt


----------



## Gr3iz

boll


----------



## cwwozniak

boil


----------



## Gr3iz

bail


----------



## cwwozniak

fail


----------



## Gr3iz

fall


----------



## poochee

tall


----------



## 2twenty2

mall


----------



## poochee

mail


----------



## 2twenty2

pail


----------



## poochee

sail


----------



## 2twenty2

tail


----------



## poochee

toil


----------



## 2twenty2

soil


----------



## cwwozniak

roil


----------



## poochee

boil


----------



## cwwozniak

bowl


----------



## poochee

fowl


----------



## cwwozniak

cowl


----------



## dotty999

cool


----------



## cwwozniak

cook

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

rook

Hi Chuck!


----------



## poochee

took


----------



## plodr

tool


----------



## dotty999

toot


----------



## cwwozniak

tort


----------



## poochee

fort


----------



## 2twenty2

port


----------



## poochee

part


----------



## 2twenty2

pert


----------



## cwwozniak

perk


----------



## plodr

pork


----------



## Gr3iz

pock


----------



## poochee

sock


----------



## 2twenty2

lock


----------



## poochee

mock


----------



## Gr3iz

mook


----------



## dotty999

monk


----------



## Gr3iz

mons


----------



## cwwozniak

moms


----------



## poochee

mums


----------



## 2twenty2

bums


----------



## cwwozniak

buds


----------



## Gr3iz

buss


----------



## cwwozniak

bush

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

bush


----------



## Gr3iz

bust

Back atcha, pal!!

I love listening to the blues. They've got some of the best lyrics!
"You say you wanna take a trip
To somewhere where you ain't never been?
Well then pack your suitcase baby, 
And take a trip to the kitchen!
It's right beside the den!"


----------



## poochee

must


----------



## Gr3iz

mush


----------



## cwwozniak

push


----------



## Gr3iz

posh


----------



## cwwozniak

post


----------



## Gr3iz

poot


----------



## poochee

toot


----------



## cwwozniak

root


----------



## plodr

riot


----------



## Gr3iz

rift


----------



## cwwozniak

rife


----------



## Gr3iz

rime


----------



## cwwozniak

time


----------



## Gr3iz

tide


----------



## cwwozniak

tire


----------



## Gr3iz

tare


----------



## cwwozniak

bare


----------



## poochee

care


----------



## LovelyNoakii

rare


----------



## poochee

rate


----------



## LovelyNoakii

mate


----------



## poochee

male


----------



## 2twenty2

mare


----------



## Gr3iz

mane


----------



## cwwozniak

make

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

mike

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bike


----------



## poochee

like


----------



## plodr

lake


----------



## poochee

take


----------



## Gr3iz

tape


----------



## dotty999

cape


----------



## poochee

nape


----------



## Gr3iz

nave


----------



## poochee

rave


----------



## 2twenty2

save


----------



## Gr3iz

sage


----------



## dotty999

saga


----------



## Gr3iz

gaga


----------



## plodr

gags


----------



## Gr3iz

gage 

Happy VD, Liz!


----------



## poochee

page


----------



## dotty999

pale


----------



## poochee

tale


----------



## cwwozniak

kale


----------



## 2twenty2

male


----------



## dotty999

malt


----------



## cwwozniak

mall

Hi Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

tall


----------



## cwwozniak

wall


----------



## Gr3iz

wail


----------



## cwwozniak

fail


----------



## poochee

tail


----------



## cwwozniak

pail


----------



## poochee

pall


----------



## cwwozniak

pull


----------



## Gr3iz

pult


----------



## dotty999

pelt


----------



## cwwozniak

welt

Hello, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

west

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## poochee

pest

Hi every one!


----------



## Gr3iz

pert

Hi Poochee!


----------



## poochee

port


----------



## 2twenty2

part


----------



## dotty999

tart


----------



## plodr

tare


----------



## 2twenty2

mare


----------



## cwwozniak

mark


----------



## Gr3iz

mack


----------



## 2twenty2

wack


----------



## dotty999

rack


----------



## 2twenty2

sack


----------



## dotty999

suck


----------



## 2twenty2

luck


----------



## dotty999

puck


----------



## 2twenty2

buck


----------



## dotty999

bunk


----------



## 2twenty2

dunk


----------



## Gr3iz

dusk


----------



## 2twenty2

musk


----------



## poochee

must


----------



## cwwozniak

mush


----------



## plodr

push


----------



## cwwozniak

lush

Hi, Liz!


----------



## poochee

lash


----------



## cwwozniak

last


----------



## poochee

past


----------



## cwwozniak

post


----------



## poochee

lost


----------



## cwwozniak

host


----------



## 2twenty2

most


----------



## Gr3iz

moat


----------



## 2twenty2

goat


----------



## Gr3iz

goal


----------



## poochee

coal


----------



## Gr3iz

coil


----------



## plodr

cool


----------



## Gr3iz

coop


----------



## cwwozniak

loop

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

look

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

nook


----------



## Gr3iz

kook


----------



## dotty999

rook


----------



## cwwozniak

hook 

Hi Dotty!


----------



## poochee

hoot


----------



## dotty999

soot

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

loot


----------



## cwwozniak

loom


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn


----------



## 2twenty2

lord


----------



## poochee

cord


----------



## cwwozniak

card


----------



## Gr3iz

carp

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

warp

Hi, Mark!


----------



## poochee

wart


----------



## cwwozniak

warn


----------



## poochee

barn


----------



## plodr

bark


----------



## poochee

lark


----------



## 2twenty2

dark


----------



## poochee

park


----------



## 2twenty2

mark


----------



## Gr3iz

mars


----------



## 2twenty2

mare


----------



## poochee

dare


----------



## 2twenty2

care


----------



## dotty999

cart


----------



## 2twenty2

card


----------



## poochee

nard


----------



## 2twenty2

yard


----------



## poochee

bard


----------



## 2twenty2

lard


----------



## cwwozniak

lark


----------



## plodr

dark


----------



## 2twenty2

mark


----------



## Gr3iz

mask

Seems like this is where I came in yesterday! ;-)


----------



## poochee

task


----------



## Gr3iz

tack


----------



## poochee

rack


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> mask
> 
> Seems like this is where I came in yesterday! ;-)


some dejavu Gr3iz?

pack


----------



## poochee

sack


----------



## 2twenty2

lack


----------



## poochee

hack


----------



## Gr3iz

hark


----------



## 2twenty2

bark


----------



## poochee

lark


----------



## 2twenty2

dark


----------



## dotty999

dank


----------



## Gr3iz

dunk


----------



## 2twenty2

bunk


----------



## Gr3iz

bulk


----------



## shardul

hulk


----------



## 2twenty2

sulk


----------



## plodr

silk


----------



## 2twenty2

milk


----------



## Gr3iz

mink


----------



## 2twenty2

pink


----------



## poochee

pint


----------



## 2twenty2

ping


----------



## poochee

pine


----------



## plodr

pane


----------



## poochee

lane


----------



## Gr3iz

lave


----------



## dotty999

rave


----------



## 2twenty2

save


----------



## dotty999

sate


----------



## poochee

mate


----------



## 2twenty2

date


----------



## Gr3iz

dame


----------



## 2twenty2

game


----------



## cwwozniak

lame


----------



## Gr3iz

late

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

lane


----------



## Gr3iz

land


----------



## 2twenty2

lard


----------



## cwwozniak

lark

Hi, Mark. Do any TV watching, down to the last one-hundredth of a second, on Sunday?


----------



## 2twenty2

lurk


----------



## plodr

lure


----------



## dotty999

pure


----------



## 2twenty2

cure


----------



## cwwozniak

cute


----------



## poochee

mute


----------



## dotty999

muse


----------



## 2twenty2

fuse


----------



## Gr3iz

fuss

Hey Chuck! It was very close indeed! My oldest granddaughter was thrilled. That was her guy that won. ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

muss


----------



## dotty999

miss


----------



## 2twenty2

mass


----------



## cwwozniak

moss


----------



## Gr3iz

mons


----------



## plodr

dons


----------



## 2twenty2

tons


----------



## dotty999

sons


----------



## poochee

sins


----------



## dotty999

sits


----------



## 2twenty2

bits


----------



## poochee

bite


----------



## dotty999

kite


----------



## 2twenty2

mite


----------



## poochee

mute


----------



## cwwozniak

mote


----------



## 2twenty2

rote


----------



## dotty999

rota


----------



## plodr

rots


----------



## cwwozniak

tots


----------



## 2twenty2

sots


----------



## cwwozniak

sobs


----------



## dotty999

robs


----------



## 2twenty2

bobs


----------



## dotty999

bibs


----------



## Gr3iz

bins


----------



## poochee

tins


----------



## dotty999

sins

I have lots of them!


----------



## cwwozniak

pins



dotty999 said:


> sins
> 
> I have lots of them!


----------



## 2twenty2

wins


----------



## cwwozniak

wine


----------



## 2twenty2

wink


----------



## poochee

sink


----------



## cwwozniak

kink


----------



## Gr3iz

kick


----------



## cwwozniak

nick


----------



## plodr

nice


----------



## 2twenty2

rice


----------



## cwwozniak

race


----------



## poochee

pace


----------



## 2twenty2

lace


----------



## cwwozniak

mace


----------



## plodr

mice


----------



## Gr3iz

mire


----------



## 2twenty2

dire


----------



## poochee

tire


----------



## 2twenty2

sire


----------



## cwwozniak

hire


----------



## 2twenty2

mire


----------



## cwwozniak

wire


----------



## 2twenty2

dire


----------



## dotty999

dirt


----------



## 2twenty2

dint


----------



## dotty999

dent


----------



## 2twenty2

cent


----------



## dotty999

rent


----------



## 2twenty2

bent


----------



## dotty999

went


----------



## poochee

welt


----------



## dotty999

felt


----------



## cwwozniak

fell

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

full

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bull


----------



## dotty999

bell


----------



## 2twenty2

boll


----------



## dotty999

bowl


----------



## poochee

boil


----------



## 2twenty2

coil


----------



## cwwozniak

soil


----------



## 2twenty2

toil


----------



## poochee

tool


----------



## 2twenty2

cool


----------



## plodr

coll


----------



## cwwozniak

colt


----------



## poochee

bolt


----------



## 2twenty2

molt


----------



## Gr3iz

moot


----------



## 2twenty2

moor


----------



## poochee

door


----------



## 2twenty2

doom


----------



## poochee

boom


----------



## 2twenty2

loom


----------



## dotty999

loam


----------



## cwwozniak

load

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

lord


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn 

Hey Chuck! Hey Knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Gr3iz!

horn


----------



## Gr3iz

hore


----------



## dotty999

core

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

code

Hi there Cutie Pie!


----------



## dotty999

rode


----------



## Gr3iz

rose


----------



## plodr

pose


----------



## Gr3iz

poke


----------



## cwwozniak

pone


----------



## Gr3iz

pine


----------



## 2twenty2

pike


----------



## Gr3iz

pile


----------



## dotty999

pale


----------



## cwwozniak

tale

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

sale


----------



## poochee

salt


----------



## cwwozniak

silt


----------



## Gr3iz

sift


----------



## 2twenty2

rift


----------



## plodr

raft


----------



## 2twenty2

daft


----------



## Gr3iz

dart


----------



## poochee

part


----------



## 2twenty2

wart


----------



## poochee

tart


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## cwwozniak

fart


----------



## Gr3iz

fast

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## plodr

last


----------



## cwwozniak

lest 

Hi, Liz and Mark!


----------



## poochee

pest


----------



## cwwozniak

nest


----------



## poochee

rest


----------



## 2twenty2

zest


----------



## poochee

zeal


----------



## 2twenty2

teal


----------



## cwwozniak

team



knucklehead said:


> zest





poochee said:


> zeal


----------



## poochee

EEK!

test?


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, now we've gone in two directions ... ;-)

teat (should satisfy either word!)


----------



## plodr

Good afternoon, guys!
I'm gonna work from the word team.

beam


----------



## Gr3iz

What? You didn't like my compromise? ;-)

berm


----------



## cwwozniak

term


----------



## Gr3iz

tern


----------



## poochee

torn


----------



## Gr3iz

town


----------



## cwwozniak

gown


----------



## poochee

goon


----------



## cwwozniak

goop


----------



## poochee

loop


----------



## cwwozniak

hoop


----------



## poochee

hoot


----------



## dotty999

hook


----------



## 2twenty2

look


----------



## dotty999

lock


----------



## 2twenty2

lick


----------



## cwwozniak

lack


----------



## poochee

tack


----------



## 2twenty2

sack


----------



## Gr3iz

sank


----------



## cwwozniak

hank

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## cwwozniak

bank


----------



## plodr

bark


----------



## cwwozniak

dark


----------



## poochee

lark


----------



## 2twenty2

mark


----------



## poochee

park


----------



## 2twenty2

pork


----------



## Gr3iz

polk


----------



## poochee

yolk


----------



## 2twenty2

folk


----------



## Gr3iz

fork


----------



## cwwozniak

fore

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

fort


----------



## plodr

port


----------



## poochee

tort


----------



## 2twenty2

sort


----------



## cwwozniak

soft


----------



## poochee

loft


----------



## 2twenty2

lift


----------



## poochee

life


----------



## Gr3iz

live


----------



## plodr

give


----------



## 2twenty2

hive


----------



## poochee

dive


----------



## Gr3iz

dice


----------



## dotty999

lice


----------



## Gr3iz

lime

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

mime


----------



## dotty999

mire

Hi Mark, Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

sire

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

sore


----------



## cwwozniak

sole


----------



## dotty999

dole


----------



## cwwozniak

dolt


----------



## 2twenty2

molt


----------



## cwwozniak

mold


----------



## 2twenty2

mole


----------



## plodr

sole


----------



## cwwozniak

some

Hi Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

tome


----------



## dotty999

time


----------



## cwwozniak

tile


----------



## 2twenty2

tine


----------



## cwwozniak

tide


----------



## 2twenty2

tire


----------



## cwwozniak

hire


----------



## 2twenty2

wire


----------



## dotty999

wiry


----------



## Gr3iz

wily


----------



## 2twenty2

will


----------



## dotty999

dill


----------



## 2twenty2

fill


----------



## dotty999

kill


----------



## poochee

till


----------



## dotty999

tilt


----------



## poochee

lilt


----------



## Gr3iz

lint


----------



## 2twenty2

list


----------



## Gr3iz

lift


----------



## 2twenty2

loft


----------



## plodr

lost


----------



## 2twenty2

loot


----------



## poochee

toot


----------



## 2twenty2

soot


----------



## Gr3iz

sort


----------



## dotty999

fort


----------



## 2twenty2

port


----------



## plodr

pore


----------



## 2twenty2

pork


----------



## poochee

cork


----------



## 2twenty2

dork


----------



## dotty999

dirk


----------



## 2twenty2

dark


----------



## poochee

park


----------



## 2twenty2

lark


----------



## Gr3iz

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

sack


----------



## plodr

sick


----------



## 2twenty2

suck


----------



## Gr3iz

sulk


----------



## 2twenty2

bulk


----------



## plodr

balk


----------



## 2twenty2

bilk


----------



## poochee

milk


----------



## 2twenty2

silk


----------



## Gr3iz

sink


----------



## 2twenty2

sank


----------



## plodr

lank


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## Gr3iz

dark


----------



## 2twenty2

bark


----------



## poochee

lark


----------



## 2twenty2

mark


----------



## poochee

park


----------



## 2twenty2

mark


----------



## Gr3iz

mask

Your last two entries were the same! You trying to tell me something? ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

oops I didn't check the page before this one.

bask


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## 2twenty2

bank


----------



## Gr3iz

back


----------



## plodr

pack


----------



## 2twenty2

rack


----------



## poochee

sack


----------



## Gr3iz

sock


----------



## 2twenty2

mock


----------



## plodr

lock


----------



## 2twenty2

rock


----------



## dotty999

rook


----------



## poochee

cook


----------



## 2twenty2

book


----------



## dotty999

bonk


----------



## 2twenty2

bock


----------



## dotty999

beck


----------



## 2twenty2

buck


----------



## dotty999

bulk


----------



## Gr3iz

bunk


----------



## 2twenty2

bank


----------



## poochee

tank


----------



## 2twenty2

sank


----------



## dotty999

sand


----------



## Gr3iz

said


----------



## dotty999

laid


----------



## Gr3iz

lard


----------



## dotty999

ward


----------



## shardul

word


----------



## dotty999

cord


----------



## shardul

lord


----------



## dotty999

loud


----------



## shardul

load


----------



## dotty999

lead


----------



## poochee

bead


----------



## dotty999

beak


----------



## 2twenty2

bear


----------



## plodr

near


----------



## dotty999

dear


----------



## poochee

tear


----------



## 2twenty2

sear


----------



## dotty999

seer


----------



## 2twenty2

beer


----------



## dotty999

beef


----------



## 2twenty2

beet


----------



## dotty999

belt


----------



## 2twenty2

bent


----------



## poochee

sent


----------



## Gr3iz

send


----------



## poochee

tend


----------



## dotty999

rend


----------



## Gr3iz

read


----------



## dotty999

dead


----------



## 2twenty2

lead


----------



## plodr

lend


----------



## 2twenty2

wend


----------



## poochee

tend


----------



## 2twenty2

tent


----------



## dotty999

tint


----------



## 2twenty2

tine


----------



## dotty999

dine


----------



## 2twenty2

wine


----------



## Gr3iz

wile


----------



## 2twenty2

wipe


----------



## Gr3iz

wise


----------



## 2twenty2

*wide*


----------



## plodr

hide


----------



## cwwozniak

hire


----------



## 2twenty2

*hike*


----------



## cwwozniak

like


----------



## Gr3iz

lime


----------



## 2twenty2

*lice*


----------



## Gr3iz

lick


----------



## 2twenty2

lock


----------



## cwwozniak

bock


----------



## plodr

book


----------



## poochee

look


----------



## 2twenty2

nook


----------



## Gr3iz

nock


----------



## 2twenty2

nick


----------



## Gr3iz

nice


----------



## cwwozniak

nine


----------



## Gr3iz

nite 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bite 

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bile


----------



## 2twenty2

bide


----------



## cwwozniak

bike


----------



## 2twenty2

bake


----------



## Gr3iz

bade


----------



## 2twenty2

bane


----------



## poochee

mane


----------



## 2twenty2

lane


----------



## dotty999

lank


----------



## 2twenty2

link


----------



## dotty999

pink


----------



## 2twenty2

wink


----------



## dotty999

rink


----------



## 2twenty2

sink


----------



## plodr

sine


----------



## Gr3iz

sire


----------



## dotty999

sore


----------



## cwwozniak

core


----------



## dotty999

cork


----------



## cwwozniak

corn

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

cord


----------



## Gr3iz

cold


----------



## 2twenty2

colt


----------



## Gr3iz

coot


----------



## poochee

root


----------



## dotty999

soot

bit late but hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

boot


----------



## dotty999

bout

Hi there!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty! 

bolt


----------



## dotty999

colt

hi kh!


----------



## 2twenty2

dolt


----------



## dotty999

doll


----------



## 2twenty2

dull


----------



## dotty999

full


----------



## 2twenty2

fall


----------



## dotty999

fell


----------



## 2twenty2

fill


----------



## dotty999

sill


----------



## 2twenty2

till


----------



## dotty999

toll


----------



## 2twenty2

moll


----------



## dotty999

moil


----------



## 2twenty2

mail


----------



## dotty999

main


----------



## 2twenty2

maid


----------



## dotty999

raid


----------



## 2twenty2

rain


----------



## dotty999

rein


----------



## cwwozniak

ruin


----------



## dotty999

rein


----------



## 2twenty2

vein


----------



## dotty999

veil


----------



## Gr3iz

veal


----------



## cwwozniak

seal 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

seat


----------



## cwwozniak

spat


----------



## Gr3iz

spit

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

spin


----------



## Gr3iz

spun


----------



## dotty999

shun


----------



## Gr3iz

shin


----------



## 2twenty2

ship


----------



## plodr

chip


----------



## poochee

chop


----------



## Gr3iz

chow


----------



## 2twenty2

chew


----------



## Gr3iz

chaw


----------



## cwwozniak

claw


----------



## plodr

clam


----------



## cwwozniak

cram


----------



## shardul

crap


----------



## 2twenty2

craw


----------



## poochee

draw


----------



## Gr3iz

drew


----------



## poochee

brew


----------



## 2twenty2

crew


----------



## Caravel

cred


----------



## Gr3iz

crud


----------



## 2twenty2

crux


----------



## cwwozniak

crus


----------



## 2twenty2

crud


----------



## cwwozniak

cred


----------



## plodr

bred


----------



## dotty999

brew


----------



## poochee

drew


----------



## dotty999

grew


----------



## 2twenty2

brew


----------



## dotty999

brew - 3 posts back


----------



## Gr3iz

brow


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> brew - 3 posts back




crow


----------



## Gr3iz

cron


----------



## poochee

crop


----------



## plodr

coop


----------



## poochee

loop


----------



## 2twenty2

goop


----------



## dotty999

goon


----------



## Gr3iz

gown


----------



## dotty999

down


----------



## 2twenty2

town


----------



## dotty999

tows


----------



## poochee

sows


----------



## 2twenty2

bows


----------



## Gr3iz

boss


----------



## 2twenty2

moss


----------



## poochee

loss


----------



## 2twenty2

toss


----------



## plodr

toes


----------



## 2twenty2

goes


----------



## cwwozniak

gods


----------



## poochee

nods


----------



## cwwozniak

pods


----------



## poochee

pots


----------



## 2twenty2

rots


----------



## cwwozniak

robs


----------



## 2twenty2

rods


----------



## Gr3iz

rode


----------



## 2twenty2

bode


----------



## poochee

mode


----------



## cwwozniak

lode


----------



## plodr

love


----------



## cwwozniak

live

Hi, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

lime

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

life

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## poochee

line


----------



## 2twenty2

sine


----------



## dotty999

sane


----------



## Gr3iz

sale


----------



## poochee

tale


----------



## 2twenty2

gale


----------



## dotty999

gala


----------



## 2twenty2

gall


----------



## dotty999

wall


----------



## 2twenty2

ball


----------



## dotty999

fall


----------



## 2twenty2

mall


----------



## dotty999

mail


----------



## cwwozniak

sail


----------



## 2twenty2

tail


----------



## Gr3iz

tall


----------



## plodr

pall


----------



## 2twenty2

poll


----------



## dotty999

pull


----------



## poochee

pill


----------



## 2twenty2

pile


----------



## cwwozniak

pipe


----------



## 2twenty2

pine


----------



## Gr3iz

pike


----------



## 2twenty2

poke


----------



## Gr3iz

pore


----------



## cwwozniak

pone


----------



## plodr

lone


----------



## cwwozniak

cone

Hi, Liz!


----------



## poochee

bone


----------



## dotty999

bane


----------



## cwwozniak

cane


----------



## dotty999

cone


----------



## 2twenty2

tone


----------



## Gr3iz

toke


----------



## poochee

coke


----------



## 2twenty2

joke


----------



## Gr3iz

juke


----------



## cwwozniak

nuke


----------



## plodr

Nike


----------



## cwwozniak

nice


----------



## Gr3iz

nine


----------



## poochee

none


----------



## cwwozniak

note


----------



## poochee

dote


----------



## cwwozniak

dome


----------



## Gr3iz

dole


----------



## cwwozniak

doze


----------



## plodr

daze


----------



## dotty999

date


----------



## cwwozniak

gate 

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

gave


----------



## poochee

pave


----------



## Gr3iz

pate


----------



## 2twenty2

path


----------



## Gr3iz

pith


----------



## 2twenty2

with


----------



## cwwozniak

wits


----------



## poochee

sits


----------



## 2twenty2

sips


----------



## cwwozniak

pips


----------



## 2twenty2

tips


----------



## cwwozniak

hips


----------



## plodr

hops


----------



## cwwozniak

tops


----------



## 2twenty2

cops


----------



## poochee

mops


----------



## 2twenty2

lops


----------



## Gr3iz

loss


----------



## dotty999

lass


----------



## 2twenty2

less


----------



## cwwozniak

mess


----------



## 2twenty2

fess


----------



## cwwozniak

fees


----------



## poochee

feet


----------



## 2twenty2

feed


----------



## cwwozniak

weed


----------



## 2twenty2

deed


----------



## plodr

dead


----------



## 2twenty2

head


----------



## Gr3iz

herd


----------



## dotty999

hero


----------



## cwwozniak

here


----------



## Gr3iz

hare


----------



## dotty999

fare


----------



## 2twenty2

mare


----------



## cwwozniak

bare


----------



## dotty999

byre


----------



## cwwozniak

pyre


----------



## dotty999

pare


----------



## cwwozniak

pure


----------



## plodr

cure


----------



## dotty999

curt


----------



## cwwozniak

hurt


----------



## poochee

hurl


----------



## dotty999

burl


----------



## Computermate

curl


----------



## 2twenty2

curt


----------



## cwwozniak

curb


----------



## 2twenty2

cure


----------



## cwwozniak

core


----------



## Gr3iz

cone


----------



## 2twenty2

code


----------



## Gr3iz

cope


----------



## poochee

dope


----------



## plodr

mope


----------



## dotty999

mode


----------



## cwwozniak

mole

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

dole

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

sole


----------



## dotty999

sale


----------



## 2twenty2

salt


----------



## dotty999

halt


----------



## 2twenty2

malt


----------



## dotty999

melt


----------



## 2twenty2

molt


----------



## dotty999

colt


----------



## 2twenty2

cold


----------



## dotty999

cola


----------



## 2twenty2

cole


----------



## dotty999

role


----------



## 2twenty2

rile


----------



## dotty999

rife


----------



## poochee

wife


----------



## Gr3iz

wile


----------



## cwwozniak

wine


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck! 

wide


----------



## Gr3iz

wade


----------



## dotty999

bade


----------



## plodr

bode


----------



## poochee

code


----------



## dotty999

core


----------



## Gr3iz

cove


----------



## cwwozniak

dove


----------



## 2twenty2

dive


----------



## cwwozniak

give


----------



## poochee

live


----------



## 2twenty2

love


----------



## cwwozniak

lone


----------



## plodr

bone


----------



## 2twenty2

cone


----------



## cwwozniak

gone


----------



## 2twenty2

tone


----------



## poochee

pone


----------



## 2twenty2

hone


----------



## Gr3iz

home


----------



## cwwozniak

hole


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## cwwozniak

sole


----------



## plodr

sale


----------



## dotty999

tale


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## poochee

male


----------



## cwwozniak

bale


----------



## poochee

dale


----------



## cwwozniak

gale


----------



## poochee

gall


----------



## dotty999

gill


----------



## 2twenty2

sill


----------



## cwwozniak

will


----------



## dotty999

wild


----------



## 2twenty2

mild


----------



## Gr3iz

mind


----------



## dotty999

kind


----------



## 2twenty2

find


----------



## dotty999

fond


----------



## cwwozniak

fend


----------



## 2twenty2

find


----------



## dotty999

bind


----------



## plodr

band


----------



## 2twenty2

bend


----------



## dotty999

rend


----------



## Gr3iz

read


----------



## 2twenty2

lead


----------



## dotty999

leak


----------



## poochee

beak


----------



## Gr3iz

bear


----------



## cwwozniak

rear


----------



## dotty999

roar


----------



## poochee

road


----------



## cwwozniak

toad


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi cwwozniak!

road


----------



## plodr

roar


----------



## poochee

rear


----------



## cwwozniak

bear
Hey, knucklehead!


----------



## dotty999

read


----------



## 2twenty2

*bear* to *read*?? Ah I see you two posted at the same time!

I guess I will use *read *as the word

*bead*


----------



## dotty999

reed


----------



## 2twenty2

reed


----------



## Gr3iz

Dotty's not herself these days. We're trying to figure out just who she is .... ;-)

I'll take it from bead -- bend


----------



## cwwozniak

fend



knucklehead said:


> Ah I see you two posted at the same time!


Yep. Right after I posted my entry I got an update notice.

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

feed

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

fled

Hi and Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

flea


----------



## dotty999

flew


----------



## 2twenty2

flaw


----------



## cwwozniak

flow


----------



## 2twenty2

flog


----------



## cwwozniak

frog


----------



## 2twenty2

from


----------



## plodr

prom


----------



## dotty999

prow


----------



## 2twenty2

prod


----------



## dotty999

trod


----------



## Gr3iz

trot


----------



## poochee

trow


----------



## 2twenty2

prow


----------



## plodr

crow


----------



## 2twenty2

brow


----------



## dotty999

blow


----------



## cwwozniak

blot

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

blob


----------



## Gr3iz

blab


----------



## 2twenty2

flab


----------



## cwwozniak

flag


----------



## plodr

flan


----------



## dotty999

elan


----------



## poochee

plan


----------



## dotty999

clan


----------



## Gr3iz

claw


----------



## poochee

flaw


----------



## Gr3iz

flew


----------



## dotty999

flow


----------



## 2twenty2

flop


----------



## plodr

plop


----------



## 2twenty2

plow


----------



## poochee

plot


----------



## 2twenty2

plod


----------



## dotty999

pled


----------



## cwwozniak

peed

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

pend

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

pond


----------



## dotty999

bond


----------



## Gr3iz

bold


----------



## cwwozniak

told


----------



## 2twenty2

mold


----------



## dotty999

mole


----------



## cwwozniak

sole

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

solo

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

silo


----------



## 2twenty2

silt


----------



## plodr

salt


----------



## cwwozniak

malt


----------



## dotty999

male


----------



## 2twenty2

dale


----------



## dotty999

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

tale


----------



## dotty999

kale


----------



## 2twenty2

sale


----------



## Gr3iz

sane


----------



## cwwozniak

sake


----------



## Gr3iz

sate


----------



## cwwozniak

date


----------



## Gr3iz

dame


----------



## cwwozniak

fame


----------



## poochee

tame


----------



## cwwozniak

lame


----------



## poochee

game


----------



## Gr3iz

gape


----------



## cwwozniak

gate


----------



## plodr

mate


----------



## 2twenty2

fate


----------



## dotty999

fats


----------



## poochee

rats


----------



## 2twenty2

bats


----------



## dotty999

bits


----------



## poochee

hits


----------



## 2twenty2

nits


----------



## poochee

fits


----------



## Gr3iz

figs


----------



## cwwozniak

fins


----------



## 2twenty2

bins


----------



## Gr3iz

bind


----------



## poochee

find


----------



## cwwozniak

fink


----------



## poochee

pink


----------



## cwwozniak

wink


----------



## 2twenty2

link


----------



## plodr

lunk


----------



## 2twenty2

lank


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## Gr3iz

dark


----------



## 2twenty2

dirk


----------



## Gr3iz

dink


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## Gr3iz

wino


----------



## 2twenty2

wine


----------



## dotty999

wane


----------



## 2twenty2

want


----------



## dotty999

rant


----------



## Gr3iz

raft


----------



## cwwozniak

daft


----------



## plodr

dart


----------



## poochee

part


----------



## dotty999

park


----------



## 2twenty2

pork


----------



## dotty999

cork


----------



## 2twenty2

dork


----------



## Gr3iz

dook


----------



## 2twenty2

door


----------



## dotty999

dour


----------



## 2twenty2

tour


----------



## dotty999

four


----------



## plodr

foul


----------



## 2twenty2

fool


----------



## poochee

tool


----------



## 2twenty2

cool


----------



## dotty999

coal


----------



## cwwozniak

coat

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

colt


----------



## poochee

dolt


----------



## cwwozniak

volt


----------



## plodr

vole


----------



## 2twenty2

vile


----------



## dotty999

bile


----------



## poochee

pile


----------



## dotty999

file


----------



## 2twenty2

mile


----------



## dotty999

male


----------



## 2twenty2

mole


----------



## dotty999

mode


----------



## 2twenty2

more


----------



## dotty999

fore


----------



## Gr3iz

form


----------



## cwwozniak

firm


----------



## 2twenty2

farm


----------



## poochee

harm


----------



## cwwozniak

hark


----------



## plodr

harp


----------



## cwwozniak

carp


----------



## dotty999

warp


----------



## poochee

tarp


----------



## 2twenty2

harp


----------



## poochee

hare


----------



## dotty999

harm


----------



## 2twenty2

hard


----------



## Gr3iz

hand


----------



## cwwozniak

hang


----------



## Gr3iz

hung

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hunt

Mornin' Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hurt


----------



## cwwozniak

hurl


----------



## 2twenty2

curl


----------



## cwwozniak

purl


----------



## Gr3iz

pull


----------



## cwwozniak

bull


----------



## 2twenty2

full


----------



## cwwozniak

gull


----------



## Gr3iz

gulp


----------



## 2twenty2

pulp


----------



## plodr

pump


----------



## 2twenty2

rump


----------



## Gr3iz

romp


----------



## poochee

rome


----------



## Gr3iz

rose


----------



## cwwozniak

rope


----------



## plodr

cope


----------



## 2twenty2

cape


----------



## cwwozniak

case


----------



## 2twenty2

care


----------



## cwwozniak

bare


----------



## dotty999

bars


----------



## 2twenty2

mars


----------



## dotty999

mark


----------



## 2twenty2

mare


----------



## dotty999

fare


----------



## 2twenty2

dare


----------



## poochee

dart


----------



## Gr3iz

daft


----------



## cwwozniak

raft

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rant

Hey Chuck!


----------



## poochee

want


----------



## cwwozniak

wand


----------



## cwwozniak

wand


----------



## Gr3iz

wane


----------



## cwwozniak

wage


----------



## 2twenty2

ware


----------



## cwwozniak

wake


----------



## 2twenty2

wave


----------



## plodr

cave


----------



## 2twenty2

cove


----------



## poochee

dove


----------



## 2twenty2

love


----------



## Gr3iz

lose


----------



## 2twenty2

lore


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn


----------



## cwwozniak

lord


----------



## 2twenty2

lory


----------



## cwwozniak

gory


----------



## 2twenty2

dory


----------



## plodr

dorm


----------



## cwwozniak

doom


----------



## dotty999

loom

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

loam


----------



## dotty999

foam


----------



## 2twenty2

roam


----------



## dotty999

road


----------



## 2twenty2

roar


----------



## dotty999

rear


----------



## 2twenty2

ream


----------



## dotty999

seam


----------



## 2twenty2

team


----------



## Gr3iz

term


----------



## 2twenty2

germ


----------



## Gr3iz

gere


----------



## plodr

were


----------



## 2twenty2

here


----------



## cwwozniak

mere


----------



## 2twenty2

more


----------



## cwwozniak

mote


----------



## poochee

rote


----------



## cwwozniak

vote


----------



## 2twenty2

cote


----------



## Gr3iz

cove


----------



## 2twenty2

dove


----------



## Gr3iz

done


----------



## plodr

dine


----------



## 2twenty2

dune


----------



## dotty999

rune


----------



## Gr3iz

rube 

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## poochee

tube


----------



## cwwozniak

tune


----------



## 2twenty2

tine


----------



## cwwozniak

*mine*



marktaylor1123 said:


> dove


Hi marktaylor1123. I suspect you may not have been looking at the very last post in this thread, *tine*, when you made your entry.

The rules are that you can only change one letter in the last entry to make a new word. You are not permitted to rearrange the remaining letters when making the new word.


----------



## dotty999

mime


----------



## cwwozniak

mice


----------



## 2twenty2

mile


----------



## plodr

rile


----------



## dotty999

ripe


----------



## bobs-here

rape


----------



## 2twenty2

rope


----------



## bobs-here

rote


----------



## cwwozniak

rots


----------



## 2twenty2

rats


----------



## Gr3iz

rags


----------



## bobs-here

rugs


----------



## 2twenty2

rigs


----------



## bobs-here

pigs


----------



## 2twenty2

pegs


----------



## bobs-here

legs


----------



## Gr3iz

less


----------



## bobs-here

lass


----------



## poochee

last


----------



## Gr3iz

list


----------



## cwwozniak

lust


----------



## poochee

dust


----------



## cwwozniak

dusk


----------



## plodr

musk


----------



## dotty999

muse


----------



## 2twenty2

mush


----------



## cwwozniak

muss


----------



## dotty999

musk


----------



## cwwozniak

must

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

dust

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bust


----------



## 2twenty2

lust


----------



## cwwozniak

list


----------



## 2twenty2

last


----------



## dotty999

lass


----------



## 2twenty2

mass


----------



## dotty999

mask


----------



## 2twenty2

mash


----------



## dotty999

bash


----------



## 2twenty2

bush


----------



## dotty999

rush


----------



## 2twenty2

rash


----------



## Gr3iz

rasp


----------



## poochee

gasp


----------



## 2twenty2

hasp


----------



## Gr3iz

hash


----------



## cwwozniak

cash


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## plodr

base


----------



## 2twenty2

case


----------



## Gr3iz

cane


----------



## poochee

lane


----------



## 2twenty2

wane


----------



## bobs-here

want


----------



## Gr3iz

wart


----------



## cwwozniak

ward


----------



## plodr

lard


----------



## 2twenty2

bard


----------



## Gr3iz

bald


----------



## bobs-here

band


----------



## Gr3iz

bank


----------



## plodr

rank


----------



## bobs-here

dank


----------



## 2twenty2

lank


----------



## bobs-here

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

lark


----------



## bobs-here

hark


----------



## poochee

bark


----------



## bobs-here

back


----------



## poochee

tack


----------



## bobs-here

tick


----------



## poochee

tock


----------



## bobs-here

rock


----------



## poochee

sock


----------



## bobs-here

sick


----------



## 2twenty2

suck


----------



## bobs-here

tuck


----------



## 2twenty2

muck


----------



## bobs-here

luck


----------



## 2twenty2

buck


----------



## bobs-here

beck


----------



## Gr3iz

beak


----------



## bobs-here

peak


----------



## Gr3iz

perk


----------



## bobs-here

perm


----------



## 2twenty2

pert


----------



## bobs-here

pelt


----------



## 2twenty2

pent


----------



## bobs-here

went


----------



## dotty999

want


----------



## 2twenty2

wont


----------



## Gr3iz

wort


----------



## bobs-here

fort


----------



## plodr

form


----------



## 2twenty2

fork


----------



## bobs-here

cork


----------



## GibFTW

corn


----------



## bobs-here

coin


----------



## 2twenty2

****


----------



## GibFTW

ford


----------



## 2twenty2

GibFTW said:


> ford


you can only change one letter!


----------



## GibFTW

knucklehead said:


> you can only change one letter!


dude, ur original post was cord....


----------



## 2twenty2

No it was "******" and by the way no one here is a dude


----------



## bobs-here

noon


----------



## 2twenty2

moon


----------



## bobs-here

moan


----------



## 2twenty2

moat


----------



## bobs-here

boat


----------



## 2twenty2

coat


----------



## bobs-here

goat


----------



## 2twenty2

goal


----------



## bobs-here

goad


----------



## 2twenty2

grad


----------



## bobs-here

grid


----------



## Gr3iz

grip


----------



## bobs-here

grin


----------



## 2twenty2

grit


----------



## bobs-here

gait


----------



## Gr3iz

gain


----------



## bobs-here

pain


----------



## Gr3iz

pair


----------



## bobs-here

paid


----------



## plodr

maid


----------



## cwwozniak

raid


----------



## Gr3iz

rain


----------



## poochee

gain


----------



## 2twenty2

main


----------



## cwwozniak

mail


----------



## poochee

tail


----------



## Gr3iz

toil


----------



## bobs-here

boil


----------



## Gr3iz

bail


----------



## cwwozniak

bait


----------



## Gr3iz

batt 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

butt 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bust


----------



## plodr

gust


----------



## Gr3iz

gist


----------



## cwwozniak

fist


----------



## Gr3iz

fish


----------



## cwwozniak

dish


----------



## Gr3iz

disk


----------



## cwwozniak

dusk


----------



## poochee

musk


----------



## cwwozniak

muck


----------



## Gr3iz

mock


----------



## plodr

dock


----------



## cwwozniak

sock

Hi, Mark and Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

soak

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

soar


----------



## Gr3iz

sour


----------



## cwwozniak

spur 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

spar

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

spat


----------



## Gr3iz

spit


----------



## cwwozniak

spin


----------



## Gr3iz

span


----------



## cwwozniak

swan


----------



## Gr3iz

swat


----------



## plodr

seat

Hi guys. You two have been busy posting up a storm.


----------



## bobs-here

sent


----------



## cwwozniak

cent


----------



## Gr3iz

cert

Hiya Liz!


----------



## bobs-here

celt


----------



## cwwozniak

cell


----------



## Gr3iz

cull


----------



## cwwozniak

null


----------



## Gr3iz

nill


----------



## cwwozniak

dill


----------



## Gr3iz

dial


----------



## bobs-here

dias


----------



## cwwozniak

dips


----------



## Gr3iz

dims


----------



## dotty999

dams


----------



## bobs-here

damn


----------



## plodr

darn


----------



## Gr3iz

dawn


----------



## poochee

fawn


----------



## cwwozniak

lawn


----------



## Gr3iz

lain


----------



## cwwozniak

gain


----------



## Gr3iz

garn


----------



## cwwozniak

yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

yard


----------



## cwwozniak

yare


----------



## Gr3iz

yape


----------



## cwwozniak

vape


----------



## poochee

nape


----------



## plodr

cape


----------



## poochee

cope


----------



## Gr3iz

coke


----------



## 2twenty2

poke


----------



## poochee

pole


----------



## 2twenty2

pone


----------



## Gr3iz

pond


----------



## 2twenty2

pong


----------



## plodr

ping


----------



## Gr3iz

pint


----------



## 2twenty2

pine


----------



## poochee

line


----------



## dotty999

lane


----------



## bobs-here

wane


----------



## dotty999

wine


----------



## 2twenty2

wind


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## Gr3iz

wino


----------



## cwwozniak

wing


----------



## Gr3iz

ping


----------



## cwwozniak

pint

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pink

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

punk


----------



## Gr3iz

puck

Hey knuck!


----------



## bobs-here

puce


----------



## poochee

pure


----------



## bobs-here

purr


----------



## poochee

burr


----------



## dotty999

bury


----------



## poochee

burn


----------



## plodr

barn


----------



## 2twenty2

born


----------



## dotty999

corn


----------



## 2twenty2

porn


----------



## bobs-here

born


----------



## 2twenty2

lorn


----------



## bobs-here

loin


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## bobs-here

loom


----------



## Gr3iz

look


----------



## bobs-here

loop


----------



## Gr3iz

loot


----------



## bobs-here

lout


----------



## cwwozniak

loud


----------



## Gr3iz

lord

Mornin' Chuck.


----------



## cwwozniak

lore

Mornin' Mark.


----------



## 2twenty2

lord


----------



## cwwozniak

cord


----------



## plodr

ford


----------



## cwwozniak

fort

Hi, Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

fork


----------



## dotty999

cork

hi kh, chuck


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty! 

cook


----------



## dotty999

hook


----------



## 2twenty2

look


----------



## Gr3iz

lock


----------



## cwwozniak

pock

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

pork


----------



## cwwozniak

perk 

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

peck

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

deck


----------



## dotty999

duck

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

muck

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

puck


----------



## Gr3iz

puce


----------



## dotty999

pure


----------



## cwwozniak

pare


----------



## dotty999

care


----------



## cwwozniak

cave


----------



## 2twenty2

gave


----------



## dotty999

gaze


----------



## cwwozniak

raze


----------



## dotty999

laze


----------



## 2twenty2

maze


----------



## dotty999

made


----------



## poochee

mode


----------



## plodr

bode


----------



## bobs-here

wode


----------



## dotty999

wade


----------



## bobs-here

wage


----------



## dotty999

wags


----------



## bobs-here

rags


----------



## dotty999

rigs


----------



## bobs-here

pigs


----------



## dotty999

I was sorely tempted..

figs


----------



## bobs-here

naughty 

firs


----------



## dotty999

fire

I know, how I stopped myself is nothing short of a miracle but didn't want to end up reprimanded or even banned!


----------



## bobs-here

dotty999 said:


> fire
> 
> I know, how I stopped myself is nothing short of a miracle but didn't want to end up reprimanded or even banned!


the 'b' word....god forbid! 
the place would crumble 

fare


----------



## dotty999

you got that soooo right! 

now I had to think twice about posting my next word but chickened out!

farm


----------



## bobs-here

dotty999 said:


> you got that soooo right!
> 
> now I had to think twice about posting my next word but chickened out!
> 
> farm


.... so did I  

harm


----------



## dotty999

warm


----------



## bobs-here

warn


----------



## dotty999

warp


----------



## bobs-here

wars


----------



## dotty999

ways


----------



## Gr3iz

wags


----------



## bobs-here

tags


----------



## dotty999

sags


----------



## Gr3iz

sass


----------



## dotty999

bass


----------



## bobs-here

pass


----------



## dotty999

puss


----------



## bobs-here

fuss


----------



## dotty999

fust


----------



## bobs-here

bust


----------



## dotty999

busy


----------



## bobs-here

busk


----------



## dotty999

bask


----------



## bobs-here

bash


----------



## dotty999

wash

time for my jim jams to come out! g'night!


----------



## bobs-here

thanks for the laff, night dotty!

wish


----------



## Gr3iz

with


----------



## 2twenty2

pith


----------



## bobs-here

path


----------



## plodr

bath


----------



## 2twenty2

lath


----------



## dotty999

math


----------



## bobs-here

mate


----------



## dotty999

mute


----------



## bobs-here

mule


----------



## 2twenty2

muse


----------



## bobs-here

ruse


----------



## dotty999

rise


----------



## bobs-here

rife


----------



## dotty999

wife


----------



## bobs-here

wire


----------



## dotty999

wore


----------



## bobs-here

pore


----------



## dotty999

pyre


----------



## bobs-here

pure


----------



## dotty999

sure


----------



## bobs-here

sire


----------



## dotty999

site


----------



## bobs-here

side


----------



## dotty999

bide


----------



## bobs-here

bite


----------



## 2twenty2

bile


----------



## dotty999

bill

Hi kh


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty!

till


----------



## bobs-here

sill


----------



## dotty999

sell

having an early night, can't let you boys keep me up late!


----------



## bobs-here

dotty999 said:


> sell
> 
> having an early night, can't let you boys keep me up late!


kh is the ring leader...  Gnight dotty!

bell


----------



## dotty999

pot calling kettle springs to mind!

bull


----------



## cwwozniak

bulk


----------



## poochee

balk


----------



## cwwozniak

bark


----------



## 2twenty2

back


----------



## plodr

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

sack


----------



## bobs-here

sick


----------



## 2twenty2

sock


----------



## bobs-here

lock


----------



## 2twenty2

mock


----------



## bobs-here

dock


----------



## 2twenty2

duck


----------



## bobs-here

tuck


----------



## Gr3iz

tusk


----------



## bobs-here

task


----------



## poochee

mask


----------



## bobs-here

musk


----------



## cwwozniak

husk


----------



## bobs-here

dusk


----------



## cwwozniak

dust


----------



## bobs-here

lust


----------



## cwwozniak

list


----------



## bobs-here

lost


----------



## cwwozniak

cost


----------



## bobs-here

post


----------



## cwwozniak

most


----------



## bobs-here

mist


----------



## cwwozniak

miss


----------



## bobs-here

hiss


----------



## dotty999

kiss


----------



## cwwozniak

:notworthy:

kips


----------



## plodr

hips


----------



## cwwozniak

hops

Hi, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

hogs


----------



## cwwozniak

togs


----------



## poochee

dogs


----------



## cwwozniak

dots


----------



## poochee

pots


----------



## cwwozniak

pets


----------



## dotty999

pens


----------



## Gr3iz

peas


----------



## dotty999

peal


----------



## bobs-here

teal


----------



## dotty999

tell


----------



## bobs-here

till


----------



## dotty999

toll


----------



## bobs-here

roll


----------



## dotty999

roil


----------



## bobs-here

foil


----------



## dotty999

fowl


----------



## bobs-here

cowl


----------



## 2twenty2

bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

boll


----------



## 2twenty2

bolt


----------



## Gr3iz

bout


----------



## 2twenty2

pout


----------



## bobs-here

gout


----------



## cwwozniak

lout


----------



## bobs-here

tout


----------



## plodr

tort


----------



## Gr3iz

toot


----------



## bobs-here

tool


----------



## cwwozniak

pool


----------



## dotty999

poor


----------



## bobs-here

moor


----------



## dotty999

moot


----------



## bobs-here

mood


----------



## dotty999

food


----------



## bobs-here

foot


----------



## 2twenty2

fool


----------



## bobs-here

foal


----------



## Gr3iz

foul


----------



## bobs-here

four


----------



## poochee

tour


----------



## plodr

pour


----------



## 2twenty2

sour


----------



## bobs-here

dour


----------



## dotty999

door


----------



## bobs-here

doom


----------



## cwwozniak

loom


----------



## dotty999

loam


----------



## cwwozniak

loaf


----------



## bobs-here

load


----------



## cwwozniak

toad


----------



## dotty999

told


----------



## bobs-here

bold


----------



## dotty999

bald


----------



## bobs-here

band


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## bobs-here

lank


----------



## dotty999

link


----------



## cwwozniak

sink


----------



## 2twenty2

sunk


----------



## poochee

bunk


----------



## 2twenty2

dunk


----------



## plodr

dune


----------



## dotty999

rune


----------



## 2twenty2

rube


----------



## dotty999

ruby


----------



## bobs-here

rubs


----------



## 2twenty2

cubs


----------



## bobs-here

tubs


----------



## 2twenty2

dubs


----------



## dotty999

dabs


----------



## bobs-here

cabs


----------



## dotty999

cars


----------



## bobs-here

caps


----------



## cwwozniak

cats


----------



## Gr3iz

cans


----------



## dotty999

fans


----------



## Gr3iz

fads


----------



## cwwozniak

lads

Hello, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

lady

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

lacy


----------



## dotty999

racy


----------



## cwwozniak

race


----------



## dotty999

rice


----------



## cwwozniak

ride


----------



## 2twenty2

rite


----------



## plodr

bite


----------



## 2twenty2

mite


----------



## Gr3iz

mine

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hi Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Gr3iz!

wine


----------



## cwwozniak

wing

Hi, Liz, Mark, and knuck!


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey cww!

wank


----------



## bobs-here

Hi everybody!

yank


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## bobs-here

lank


----------



## 2twenty2

bank


----------



## bobs-here

bane


----------



## 2twenty2

sane


----------



## bobs-here

sine


----------



## Gr3iz

site

Hey Bob!


----------



## poochee

mite


----------



## cwwozniak

mute


----------



## plodr

mutt


----------



## 2twenty2

butt


----------



## cwwozniak

bunt


----------



## dotty999

bunk


----------



## cwwozniak

bank


----------



## dotty999

bang


----------



## 2twenty2

band


----------



## Gr3iz

bard


----------



## cwwozniak

bald

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

balk

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

talk


----------



## Gr3iz

tack


----------



## cwwozniak

tact 

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

tart

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

mart


----------



## Gr3iz

malt


----------



## cwwozniak

mall


----------



## 2twenty2

male


----------



## bobs-here

mole


----------



## 2twenty2

moll


----------



## bobs-here

toll


----------



## plodr

tell


----------



## 2twenty2

till


----------



## bobs-here

pill


----------



## 2twenty2

poll


----------



## bobs-here

pull


----------



## 2twenty2

pall


----------



## bobs-here

call


----------



## Gr3iz

calf


----------



## bobs-here

half


----------



## cwwozniak

halt


----------



## bobs-here

malt


----------



## Gr3iz

mart


----------



## bobs-here

mast


----------



## 2twenty2

must


----------



## cwwozniak

mush


----------



## dotty999

musk


----------



## Gr3iz

muck 

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## cwwozniak

duck

Hello, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## bobs-here

Hi all! 

dusk


----------



## cwwozniak

dust

Hi bobs-here!


----------



## bobs-here

lust


----------



## plodr

last


----------



## dotty999

past


----------



## bobs-here

fast


----------



## Gr3iz

fact

Greetings all!


----------



## bobs-here

Hi Gr3iz!

face


----------



## cwwozniak

fade

Hey, Mark!


----------



## bobs-here

fare


----------



## cwwozniak

mare


----------



## bobs-here

tare


----------



## dotty999

tart

Hi boys!


----------



## bobs-here

Hi dotty! 

dart


----------



## dotty999

dark


----------



## bobs-here

mark


----------



## poochee

park


----------



## bobs-here

dark


----------



## plodr

dank


----------



## 2twenty2

dunk


----------



## bobs-here

bunk


----------



## 2twenty2

lunk


----------



## bobs-here

link


----------



## cwwozniak

lint


----------



## bobs-here

mint


----------



## cwwozniak

mine


----------



## poochee

wine


----------



## Gr3iz

wife


----------



## poochee

fife


----------



## Gr3iz

file


----------



## bobs-here

rile


----------



## plodr

rill


----------



## Gr3iz

rial


----------



## bobs-here

real


----------



## 2twenty2

ream


----------



## bobs-here

reap


----------



## cwwozniak

leap


----------



## bobs-here

leaf


----------



## cwwozniak

loaf


----------



## bobs-here

loan


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn


----------



## bobs-here

worn


----------



## 2twenty2

born


----------



## bobs-here

corn


----------



## 2twenty2

horn


----------



## bobs-here

worn


----------



## Gr3iz

word


----------



## cwwozniak

worm 

HI, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wort

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

wart


----------



## Gr3iz

waft

Hi Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

want


----------



## Gr3iz

wand


----------



## dotty999

wane

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wave 

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## 2twenty2

ware


----------



## bobs-here

wire


----------



## cwwozniak

wore


----------



## bobs-here

gore


----------



## cwwozniak

gone


----------



## bobs-here

none


----------



## cwwozniak

bone


----------



## Gr3iz

bole


----------



## plodr

cole


----------



## cwwozniak

colt

Hi, Liz and Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

coot

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

soot


----------



## 2twenty2

hoot


----------



## Gr3iz

host


----------



## 2twenty2

hast


----------



## Gr3iz

haft


----------



## cwwozniak

waft 

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

wart


----------



## cwwozniak

fart 

Hi, KH.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi cw!

fort


----------



## dotty999

fart


----------



## Gr3iz

fact

Good to see so many farts around here! ;-)

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

tact

hey speak for yourself cheeky!


----------



## Gr3iz

Actually, my dear, I was referring to your repetition of the word after just a few posts ... ;-)

tart


----------



## bobs-here

Hi all 

tort


----------



## Gr3iz

toot

Hi Bob! (Reminds me of an old drinking game from decades ago. In the Bob Newhart Show, people were always saying "Hi Bob", and every time they did, it was time to take a drink. I guess we didn't really need much of a reason to drink back then ...)


----------



## cwwozniak

root

I'm surprised that I wasn't the one to repeat a recent entry.


----------



## bobs-here

foot

nice one, Mark..
sounds like a great idea! making notes for when we meet again  gulp!


----------



## cwwozniak

fool


----------



## bobs-here

food


----------



## cwwozniak

mood


----------



## bobs-here

good


----------



## dotty999

gold


----------



## plodr

cold


----------



## Gr3iz

cord


----------



## bobs-here

lord


----------



## Gr3iz

load


----------



## bobs-here

toad


----------



## cwwozniak

told


----------



## bobs-here

sold


----------



## cwwozniak

mold


----------



## bobs-here

mole


----------



## cwwozniak

role


----------



## bobs-here

vole


----------



## poochee

vote


----------



## bobs-here

tote


----------



## poochee

note


----------



## bobs-here

nose


----------



## poochee

pose


----------



## bobs-here

post


----------



## cwwozniak

posh


----------



## poochee

gosh


----------



## bobs-here

gash


----------



## 2twenty2

gush


----------



## bobs-here

lush


----------



## cwwozniak

mush


----------



## Gr3iz

musk

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tusk 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## bobs-here

rusk


----------



## Gr3iz

ruck


----------



## bobs-here

luck


----------



## Gr3iz

lurk


----------



## bobs-here

lark


----------



## dotty999

mark


----------



## cwwozniak

hark

Good evening, Dotty!


----------



## poochee

bark


----------



## cwwozniak

bare


----------



## poochee

care


----------



## bobs-here

rare


----------



## dotty999

fare

Hi Chuck, Bob!


----------



## bobs-here

Yay! Hi Dotty!

fate


----------



## dotty999

sate


----------



## plodr

same


----------



## dotty999

sale


----------



## 2twenty2

safe


----------



## cwwozniak

sage


----------



## bobs-here

mage


----------



## Gr3iz

mace


----------



## bobs-here

mach


----------



## cwwozniak

math


----------



## bobs-here

lath


----------



## cwwozniak

bath


----------



## bobs-here

path


----------



## cwwozniak

pith


----------



## bobs-here

with


----------



## plodr

wish


----------



## cwwozniak

fish


----------



## cwwozniak

fish


----------



## Gr3iz

fist

I repeat myself when under stress. I repeat myself when under stress. I repeat myself when under stress ... -- King Crimson ;-)


----------



## dotty999

very fishy goings on here!

gist


----------



## Gr3iz

My dear, you have a *gift *for words!


----------



## dotty999

as if! 


sift


----------



## Gr3iz

silt


----------



## dotty999

silk


----------



## poochee

milk


----------



## 2twenty2

silk


----------



## bobs-here

sill


----------



## cwwozniak

will


----------



## bobs-here

rill


----------



## cwwozniak

roll


----------



## bobs-here

coll


----------



## plodr

colt


----------



## bobs-here

volt


----------



## dotty999

vole


----------



## bobs-here

pole


----------



## dotty999

pale


----------



## bobs-here

gale


----------



## dotty999

gala


----------



## bobs-here

gals


----------



## dotty999

pals


----------



## bobs-here

pall


----------



## dotty999

pull


----------



## bobs-here

hull


----------



## dotty999

hurl


----------



## bobs-here

hurt


----------



## dotty999

hunt


----------



## bobs-here

runt


----------



## dotty999

punt


----------



## Gr3iz

putt


----------



## dotty999

butt

Hi Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

mutt

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

mute

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

muse

Hiya Dotty dear! Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

ruse

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rube

Hi again, Cutie Pie!


----------



## dotty999

ruby

such a charmer


----------



## Gr3iz

rubs

Only to you, my dear ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

cubs

so you say!


----------



## Gr3iz

cuss

Would I lie to you? ;-)


----------



## bobs-here

cusp


----------



## dotty999

cusp

keeping mouth shut!


----------



## Gr3iz

I knew that was gonna happen if we all kept going! ;-)


----------



## bobs-here

what happened!!  


edit.... Oh that !




another edit...... thinking


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't know about you, but I see a repeated entry ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

it's all gone to pot!


----------



## bobs-here

cesp, cisp, ... lusp...... fusp

err


----------



## dotty999

I've lost the plot!


----------



## bobs-here

theres hope yet Dotty! 

ive devised a new rule, its called... 'we never saw anything on this page'


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## bobs-here

:barefoot:


fuss


----------



## 2twenty2

muss


----------



## bobs-here

must


----------



## cwwozniak

mist


----------



## bobs-here

list


----------



## dotty999

lust


----------



## Gr3iz

lush


----------



## dotty999

bush


----------



## bobs-here

bash


----------



## poochee

mash


----------



## plodr

mush


----------



## dotty999

musk


----------



## bobs-here

dusk


----------



## dotty999

desk


----------



## bobs-here

disk


----------



## dotty999

disc


----------



## bobs-here

dish


----------



## dotty999

wish


----------



## bobs-here

wise


----------



## dotty999

wisp


----------



## bobs-here

lisp


----------



## dotty999

list


----------



## bobs-here

mist


----------



## 2twenty2

fist


----------



## bobs-here

fast


----------



## Gr3iz

fait


----------



## plodr

bait


----------



## cwwozniak

bail


----------



## bobs-here

jail


----------



## cwwozniak

fail


----------



## poochee

tail


----------



## bobs-here

bail


----------



## cwwozniak

boil


----------



## Gr3iz

boll


----------



## bobs-here

moll


----------



## 2twenty2

toll


----------



## Gr3iz

told


----------



## cwwozniak

gold


----------



## Gr3iz

goad


----------



## plodr

toad


----------



## Gr3iz

toed


----------



## cwwozniak

tied

Hi, Liz and Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

tier 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pier


----------



## dotty999

pies

Hi Chuck, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pigs

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## poochee

pies


----------



## bobs-here

ties


----------



## cwwozniak

tins


----------



## Gr3iz

tips


----------



## cwwozniak

nips


----------



## Gr3iz

nibs 

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## cwwozniak

ribs

Hiya, Mark. Back at ya.


----------



## Gr3iz

rips


----------



## cwwozniak

hips


----------



## dotty999

hops


----------



## plodr

pops


----------



## dotty999

tops


----------



## Gr3iz

toss


----------



## poochee

loss


----------



## Gr3iz

lops


----------



## 2twenty2

cops


----------



## cwwozniak

cogs


----------



## Gr3iz

cons


----------



## cwwozniak

tons


----------



## Gr3iz

tops


----------



## cwwozniak

taps


----------



## 2twenty2

tans


----------



## cwwozniak

tabs


----------



## Gr3iz

tags


----------



## cwwozniak

wags


----------



## poochee

sags


----------



## plodr

bags


----------



## cwwozniak

bays


----------



## 2twenty2

lays


----------



## cwwozniak

laws


----------



## plodr

jaws


----------



## Gr3iz

jams


----------



## dotty999

rams


----------



## Gr3iz

rags

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

rage

Hi Mark!


----------



## poochee

page


----------



## dotty999

pane


----------



## poochee

lane


----------



## Gr3iz

lame


----------



## plodr

lime


----------



## cwwozniak

lice


----------



## 2twenty2

lace


----------



## poochee

pace


----------



## Gr3iz

pact


----------



## dotty999

fact


----------



## plodr

tact


----------



## dotty999

taut


----------



## Gr3iz

tart


----------



## cwwozniak

wart


----------



## Gr3iz

wait

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

gait


----------



## Gr3iz

gain


----------



## cwwozniak

grin

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

grit


----------



## cwwozniak

grim


----------



## plodr

gram


----------



## Gr3iz

grab

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hiya Liz!


----------



## bobs-here

Hi, everybody!

drab


----------



## cwwozniak

drub 

Hi, Liz, B-H, and Mark!


----------



## bobs-here

drum


----------



## cwwozniak

drug


----------



## bobs-here

drag


----------



## cwwozniak

brag


----------



## bobs-here

brat


----------



## 2twenty2

bran


----------



## bobs-here

bean


----------



## Gr3iz

been


----------



## 2twenty2

bern


----------



## bobs-here

barn


----------



## Gr3iz

bard


----------



## cwwozniak

bare

Good morning, Mark and B-H.


----------



## 2twenty2

bark


----------



## cwwozniak

bars 

Hi, kh.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

barb


----------



## bobs-here

Hi Chuck!

bart


----------



## cwwozniak

tart


----------



## Gr3iz

taut

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tout


----------



## Gr3iz

tort


----------



## cwwozniak

fort


----------



## bobs-here

fore


----------



## Gr3iz

form


----------



## plodr

norm


----------



## Gr3iz

dorm


----------



## bobs-here

corm


----------



## poochee

core


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin! 

cord


----------



## bobs-here

Afternoon! 

ford


----------



## 2twenty2

lord


----------



## bobs-here

lard


----------



## 2twenty2

lark


----------



## bobs-here

lank


----------



## cwwozniak

bank


----------



## Gr3iz

back


----------



## cwwozniak

rack

Happy Hump Day, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

rank

Hey Chuck! Back atcha pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

rink


----------



## 2twenty2

rind


----------



## cwwozniak

wind


----------



## plodr

wine


----------



## poochee

pine


----------



## Gr3iz

pike


----------



## poochee

like


----------



## 2twenty2

dike


----------



## cwwozniak

hike


----------



## 2twenty2

bike


----------



## Gr3iz

bile


----------



## cwwozniak

bale

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## poochee

pale


----------



## cwwozniak

kale


----------



## poochee

male


----------



## plodr

mole


----------



## 2twenty2

mile


----------



## cwwozniak

mule


----------



## Gr3iz

mute

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

cute

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

cube


----------



## cwwozniak

tube


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin 

lube


----------



## cwwozniak

lute 

Mornin' KH.


----------



## bobs-here

Afternoon Chuck.

luge


----------



## Gr3iz

lure

Hey guys!


----------



## 2twenty2

lyre


----------



## bobs-here

pyre


----------



## cwwozniak

pore 

Hey, Mark!


----------



## bobs-here

port


----------



## cwwozniak

post


----------



## bobs-here

pest


----------



## cwwozniak

past


----------



## plodr

mast


----------



## poochee

cast


----------



## cwwozniak

fast


----------



## Gr3iz

fact


----------



## poochee

tact


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin 


pact


----------



## plodr

pace

G'day everyone!


----------



## 2twenty2

pare


----------



## Gr3iz

pate 

How do?!?! ;-)


----------



## poochee

rate


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin 

rite


----------



## Gr3iz

rile


----------



## cwwozniak

role


----------



## 2twenty2

rule


----------



## Gr3iz

rude


----------



## 2twenty2

rube


----------



## poochee

tube


----------



## Gr3iz

tune


----------



## dotty999

tuna


----------



## plodr

tung


----------



## bobs-here

lung


----------



## 2twenty2

sung


----------



## bobs-here

sing


----------



## Gr3iz

sine


----------



## bobs-here

tine


----------



## poochee

line


----------



## bobs-here

lint


----------



## poochee

tint


----------



## bobs-here

pint


----------



## poochee

mint


----------



## 2twenty2

dint


----------



## cwwozniak

hint


----------



## 2twenty2

hunt


----------



## cwwozniak

runt


----------



## 2twenty2

bunt


----------



## dotty999

bung


----------



## bobs-here

bunk


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## bobs-here

dank


----------



## poochee

tank


----------



## bobs-here

lank


----------



## poochee

lane


----------



## bobs-here

lone


----------



## 2twenty2

long


----------



## bobs-here

gong


----------



## cwwozniak

bong


----------



## Gr3iz

bond


----------



## cwwozniak

band


----------



## plodr

bank


----------



## poochee

lank


----------



## 2twenty2

link


----------



## dotty999

lank


----------



## bobs-here

land


----------



## Gr3iz

laud


----------



## 2twenty2

lard


----------



## bobs-here

lark


----------



## cwwozniak

dark


----------



## Gr3iz

dank


----------



## bobs-here

Hi all!
rank


----------



## cwwozniak

rant

Hi, Bob and Mark!


----------



## bobs-here

rand


----------



## cwwozniak

sand


----------



## dotty999

send

Hi boys!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi

sent


----------



## dotty999

seat


----------



## plodr

meat


----------



## cwwozniak

mean

Hi, Liz, Dotty, and KH!


----------



## dotty999

lean

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bean


----------



## Gr3iz

been

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty!


----------



## poochee

seen


----------



## 2twenty2

A day late but Hi Chuck

seer


----------



## cwwozniak

deer 

Good morning KH. You weren't late, just about a half hour early.


----------



## Gr3iz

dear


----------



## cwwozniak

deal


----------



## plodr

peal

Hi everyone!


----------



## Gr3iz

peel

Hiya Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

peen

Hi, Liz and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

afternoon / evening all

peer


----------



## cwwozniak

peek 

Hi, KH!


----------



## 2twenty2

peep


----------



## Gr3iz

prep

Hey knuck! Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

prop


----------



## cwwozniak

drop


----------



## dotty999

drip


----------



## Gr3iz

grip


----------



## poochee

trip


----------



## 2twenty2

trap


----------



## bobs-here

tray


----------



## Gr3iz

tram


----------



## 2twenty2

pram


----------



## cwwozniak

pray


----------



## dotty999

prat


----------



## 2twenty2

prau


----------



## Gr3iz

frau


----------



## cwwozniak

fray


----------



## dotty999

flay


----------



## cwwozniak

slay


----------



## dotty999

slag


----------



## plodr

flag


----------



## dotty999

clag


----------



## bobs-here

blag


----------



## poochee

blog


----------



## 2twenty2

blot


----------



## cwwozniak

clot


----------



## 2twenty2

plot


----------



## dotty999

slot


----------



## Gr3iz

slat


----------



## plodr

flat


----------



## poochee

flag


----------



## cwwozniak

flog


----------



## 2twenty2

blog


----------



## cwwozniak

clog


----------



## dotty999

clod


----------



## Gr3iz

clad


----------



## dotty999

clam


----------



## Gr3iz

clan


----------



## 2twenty2

clap


----------



## Gr3iz

clip


----------



## plodr

slip


----------



## Gr3iz

slap


----------



## 2twenty2

slop


----------



## cwwozniak

stop


----------



## 2twenty2

shop


----------



## Gr3iz

ship


----------



## cwwozniak

skip


----------



## 2twenty2

slip


----------



## cwwozniak

slit


----------



## plodr

slat


----------



## cwwozniak

slab 

Hi Liz!


----------



## dotty999

blab


----------



## Gr3iz

blob


----------



## 2twenty2

boob


----------



## Gr3iz

boon


----------



## cwwozniak

book


----------



## Gr3iz

bonk


----------



## cwwozniak

honk


----------



## Gr3iz

hook


----------



## cwwozniak

hoot


----------



## Gr3iz

hoof


----------



## plodr

goof


----------



## 2twenty2

goon


----------



## dotty999

noon


----------



## Gr3iz

noun


----------



## cwwozniak

norn


----------



## Gr3iz

norm


----------



## poochee

form


----------



## cwwozniak

fort


----------



## Gr3iz

font


----------



## cwwozniak

fond


----------



## Gr3iz

food

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

foot

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

fool


----------



## cwwozniak

pool


----------



## poochee

tool


----------



## cwwozniak

wool


----------



## poochee

woof


----------



## cwwozniak

roof


----------



## plodr

room


----------



## cwwozniak

zoom


----------



## 2twenty2

doom


----------



## Gr3iz

dorm


----------



## dotty999

dork


----------



## Gr3iz

dirk


----------



## poochee

dire


----------



## 2twenty2

dare


----------



## Gr3iz

daze


----------



## plodr

maze


----------



## 2twenty2

faze


----------



## cwwozniak

haze


----------



## dotty999

hazy


----------



## Gr3iz

lazy


----------



## 2twenty2

mazy


----------



## cwwozniak

maze


----------



## plodr

made


----------



## cwwozniak

mode


----------



## poochee

node


----------



## dotty999

nods


----------



## 2twenty2

nobs


----------



## dotty999

cobs


----------



## 2twenty2

lobs


----------



## dotty999

lobe


----------



## 2twenty2

lode


----------



## dotty999

love


----------



## Gr3iz

lone


----------



## plodr

bone


----------



## cwwozniak

bane


----------



## Gr3iz

bade


----------



## 2twenty2

bale


----------



## dotty999

dale


----------



## Gr3iz

dame


----------



## dotty999

fame


----------



## plodr

fate


----------



## cwwozniak

fare


----------



## dotty999

farm


----------



## Gr3iz

fart


----------



## cwwozniak

cart


----------



## poochee

part


----------



## Gr3iz

pant


----------



## cwwozniak

past 

Hi Mark!


----------



## plodr

mast


----------



## dotty999

mash


----------



## Gr3iz

mach

Hiya Dotty! Hey Chuck!


----------



## poochee

mace


----------



## cwwozniak

mane


----------



## Gr3iz

male


----------



## cwwozniak

mall

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## poochee

tall


----------



## cwwozniak

tell


----------



## dotty999

fell

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

fill


----------



## dotty999

dill


----------



## Gr3iz

dial


----------



## dotty999

deal


----------



## cwwozniak

teal


----------



## dotty999

team


----------



## cwwozniak

teak 

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

beak

Hi Chuck, horrible weather here, raining cats and dogs so I'm stuck indoors!


----------



## Gr3iz

beck

Hiya Dotty. Keep dry!


----------



## dotty999

deck

I'm a fair weather shopper so I'm not moving unless it's towards the kitchen!


----------



## Gr3iz

desk

I agree!


----------



## dotty999

disk


----------



## cwwozniak

risk

Glad to hear you are staying dry, Dotty. Sunny and relatively cool (about 75 deg F) here.


----------



## dotty999

rusk

quite cool here, not a day for venturing out


----------



## Gr3iz

ruck


----------



## cwwozniak

rock


----------



## dotty999

rack


----------



## Gr3iz

rank


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## dotty999

talk


----------



## Gr3iz

tack


----------



## dotty999

tuck


----------



## Gr3iz

tusk


----------



## bobs-here

dusk


----------



## poochee

dust


----------



## cwwozniak

bust


----------



## dotty999

rust

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

lust

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

lush


----------



## cwwozniak

push


----------



## dotty999

posh


----------



## cwwozniak

post


----------



## dotty999

past


----------



## cwwozniak

pest


----------



## dotty999

zest


----------



## cwwozniak

west


----------



## Gr3iz

went


----------



## cwwozniak

wend


----------



## dotty999

fend


----------



## Gr3iz

feed

Hiya Dotty dear! Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

weed

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wend


----------



## dotty999

Chuck wended a few posts back


----------



## Gr3iz

Then I guess I shall *weep *...


----------



## dotty999

well you wont hear a *peep* outa me on that idea


----------



## plodr

too *deep* for me!


----------



## Gr3iz

Too late, the *deed *is done ...


----------



## 2twenty2

dead


----------



## cwwozniak

dear


----------



## Gr3iz

deal


----------



## cwwozniak

dell 

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

doll

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

dull


----------



## cwwozniak

mull

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

mall

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

moll


----------



## Gr3iz

molt


----------



## 2twenty2

mold


----------



## dotty999

cold


----------



## Gr3iz

cord


----------



## cwwozniak

core


----------



## dotty999

sore


----------



## 2twenty2

sort


----------



## poochee

tort


----------



## dotty999

torn


----------



## poochee

born


----------



## dotty999

boon


----------



## poochee

loon


----------



## dotty999

look


----------



## poochee

took


----------



## dotty999

tool


----------



## plodr

fool


----------



## dotty999

fowl


----------



## 2twenty2

bowl


----------



## dotty999

bows


----------



## 2twenty2

tows


----------



## dotty999

town


----------



## 2twenty2

toon


----------



## dotty999

soon


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## dotty999

loom


----------



## Gr3iz

loam


----------



## poochee

foam


----------



## Gr3iz

foal


----------



## 2twenty2

fowl


----------



## dotty999

cowl


----------



## Gr3iz

coil


----------



## dotty999

soil


----------



## Gr3iz

soul


----------



## dotty999

soup


----------



## Gr3iz

soap


----------



## dotty999

soar


----------



## Gr3iz

sour


----------



## dotty999

dour


----------



## Gr3iz

dor


----------



## dotty999

what happened to the 4 letter word?


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess the other "O" disappeared! It should have been:

door


----------



## plodr

poor


----------



## dotty999

pool


----------



## 2twenty2

cool


----------



## dotty999

coot


----------



## cwwozniak

root

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

rout


----------



## 2twenty2

mornin everyone

gout


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey knuck!

goat


----------



## 2twenty2

moat


----------



## poochee

boat


----------



## dotty999

boot


----------



## Gr3iz

bolt


----------



## dotty999

bout


----------



## Gr3iz

lout


----------



## dotty999

lost


----------



## poochee

cost


----------



## dotty999

cosy


----------



## plodr

copy


----------



## Gr3iz

cory


----------



## 2twenty2

mornin everyone!

corn


----------



## plodr

born


----------



## poochee

torn


----------



## dotty999

tarn


----------



## Gr3iz

tare

Hi all!


----------



## dotty999

care

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

cave

Hiya cutie!


----------



## 2twenty2

cove


----------



## bobs-here

move


----------



## cwwozniak

rove


----------



## Gr3iz

rope


----------



## poochee

nope


----------



## cwwozniak

nape


----------



## poochee

tape


----------



## cwwozniak

gape


----------



## poochee

gate


----------



## cwwozniak

late


----------



## poochee

fate


----------



## dotty999

fade


----------



## plodr

jade


----------



## dotty999

wade


----------



## Gr3iz

wake


----------



## poochee

take


----------



## 2twenty2

toke


----------



## cwwozniak

tome


----------



## plodr

home


----------



## cwwozniak

dome

Hi Liz!


----------



## poochee

dote


----------



## Gr3iz

dole


----------



## poochee

hole


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## cwwozniak

mole


----------



## 2twenty2

sole


----------



## Gr3iz

mote


----------



## 2twenty2

cote


----------



## Gr3iz

core


----------



## cwwozniak

code


----------



## Gr3iz

cope


----------



## 2twenty2

cove


----------



## poochee

dove


----------



## dotty999

rove


----------



## plodr

rote


----------



## poochee

rode


----------



## dotty999

code


----------



## Gr3iz

cone


----------



## dotty999

cane


----------



## poochee

lane


----------



## Gr3iz

late


----------



## 2twenty2

lace


----------



## cwwozniak

lade


----------



## 2twenty2

lame


----------



## Gr3iz

lamp


----------



## poochee

ramp


----------



## plodr

damp


----------



## cwwozniak

camp


----------



## Gr3iz

carp


----------



## dotty999

harp


----------



## Gr3iz

hard

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

lard

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

land


----------



## poochee

band


----------



## 2twenty2

sand


----------



## cwwozniak

wand


----------



## 2twenty2

hand


----------



## dotty999

rand


----------



## plodr

rant


----------



## dotty999

rent


----------



## 2twenty2

runt


----------



## plodr

rust


----------



## 2twenty2

rest


----------



## poochee

test


----------



## dotty999

tent


----------



## poochee

lent


----------



## dotty999

lint


----------



## poochee

tint


----------



## 2twenty2

mint


----------



## cwwozniak

hint


----------



## dotty999

hind


----------



## 2twenty2

hand


----------



## dotty999

wand


----------



## 2twenty2

wend


----------



## cwwozniak

bend


----------



## plodr

bent


----------



## cwwozniak

dent


----------



## poochee

lent


----------



## cwwozniak

lens


----------



## poochee

dens


----------



## cwwozniak

does


----------



## poochee

toes


----------



## dotty999

tees


----------



## 2twenty2

teen


----------



## cwwozniak

been


----------



## 2twenty2

seen


----------



## cwwozniak

seed


----------



## dotty999

heed


----------



## cwwozniak

deed

Good evening, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

deem

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

seem


----------



## poochee

seed


----------



## 2twenty2

reed


----------



## cwwozniak

reel


----------



## plodr

real


----------



## dotty999

peal


----------



## poochee

teal


----------



## 2twenty2

meal


----------



## cwwozniak

heal


----------



## 2twenty2

seal


----------



## poochee

deal


----------



## dotty999

dear


----------



## poochee

tear


----------



## plodr

hear


----------



## dotty999

hoar


----------



## poochee

roar


----------



## 2twenty2

boar


----------



## cwwozniak

soar


----------



## 2twenty2

soak


----------



## plodr

soap


----------



## dotty999

slap


----------



## 2twenty2

clap


----------



## dotty999

claw


----------



## 2twenty2

clam


----------



## dotty999

clad


----------



## 2twenty2

clan


----------



## plodr

plan


----------



## poochee

play


----------



## 2twenty2

pray


----------



## dotty999

prat


----------



## cwwozniak

peat


----------



## plodr

pear


----------



## dotty999

dear


----------



## poochee

tear


----------



## dotty999

teal


----------



## poochee

deal


----------



## 2twenty2

peal


----------



## cwwozniak

peak


----------



## 2twenty2

pean


----------



## cwwozniak

wean


----------



## 2twenty2

bean


----------



## cwwozniak

lean


----------



## plodr

dean


----------



## QUADxSH0T

mean


----------



## cwwozniak

moan

Hi QUADxSHOT. Welcome to the word list game.


----------



## 2twenty2

loan


----------



## poochee

load


----------



## 2twenty2

goad


----------



## plodr

goal


----------



## 2twenty2

goat


----------



## dotty999

gout


----------



## 2twenty2

lout


----------



## dotty999

lost


----------



## 2twenty2

lust


----------



## plodr

bust


----------



## 2twenty2

dust


----------



## cwwozniak

rust


----------



## poochee

ruse


----------



## cwwozniak

muse


----------



## plodr

fuse


----------



## 2twenty2

fuss


----------



## poochee

muss


----------



## 2twenty2

cuss


----------



## cwwozniak

curs


----------



## 2twenty2

cuts


----------



## plodr

puts


----------



## cwwozniak

puns


----------



## 2twenty2

pubs


----------



## dotty999

puss


----------



## cwwozniak

pugs


----------



## dotty999

jugs


----------



## 2twenty2

tugs


----------



## dotty999

tubs


----------



## cwwozniak

tabs


----------



## poochee

nabs


----------



## cwwozniak

nags


----------



## poochee

lags


----------



## dotty999

sags


----------



## cwwozniak

sage


----------



## dotty999

sago


----------



## plodr

sags


----------



## Gr3iz

sass


----------



## 2twenty2

bass


----------



## Gr3iz

bars


----------



## cwwozniak

tars


----------



## Gr3iz

taps


----------



## cwwozniak

gaps


----------



## Gr3iz

gabs


----------



## plodr

labs


----------



## cwwozniak

lads


----------



## Gr3iz

lags


----------



## cwwozniak

logs


----------



## Gr3iz

loss


----------



## poochee

toss


----------



## Gr3iz

toes


----------



## 2twenty2

tows


----------



## Gr3iz

town


----------



## plodr

sown


----------



## poochee

gown


----------



## dotty999

goon


----------



## cwwozniak

good


----------



## dotty999

food


----------



## poochee

fool


----------



## dotty999

foul


----------



## 2twenty2

four


----------



## cwwozniak

hour


----------



## dotty999

dour


----------



## cwwozniak

doer 

Good evening, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

does


----------



## plodr

dogs

Good Evening Dotty, Chuck and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

hogs

Hi Chuck, Liz, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hops

Hi Liz! Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

hips


----------



## poochee

lips


----------



## Gr3iz

lids


----------



## 2twenty2

lads


----------



## cwwozniak

pads


----------



## Gr3iz

pass


----------



## cwwozniak

pats

Hiya Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pate

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

sate


----------



## poochee

rate


----------



## Gr3iz

rake


----------



## dotty999

fake


----------



## Gr3iz

fare


----------



## plodr

tare


----------



## dotty999

care


----------



## cwwozniak

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

dare


----------



## cwwozniak

mare


----------



## Gr3iz

mane


----------



## cwwozniak

lane


----------



## Gr3iz

lame


----------



## dotty999

same


----------



## Gr3iz

safe


----------



## cwwozniak

sage


----------



## plodr

cage


----------



## cwwozniak

page


----------



## Gr3iz

pave


----------



## cwwozniak

pale


----------



## Gr3iz

pate


----------



## cwwozniak

pace


----------



## Gr3iz

pact


----------



## 2twenty2

pack


----------



## cwwozniak

park


----------



## Gr3iz

part


----------



## cwwozniak

pare

Good morning Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pave

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## plodr

gave


----------



## dotty999

gaze


----------



## cwwozniak

gape


----------



## Gr3iz

gale


----------



## poochee

tale


----------



## cwwozniak

sale


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

dale


----------



## 2twenty2

male


----------



## Gr3iz

mate


----------



## dotty999

fate


----------



## cwwozniak

date


----------



## dotty999

data


----------



## Gr3iz

rata


----------



## cwwozniak

rana


----------



## Gr3iz

rang


----------



## dotty999

bang


----------



## plodr

bank


----------



## dotty999

lank


----------



## Gr3iz

lark


----------



## poochee

park


----------



## 2twenty2

dark


----------



## Gr3iz

dank


----------



## cwwozniak

dang

Hi Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

dawg 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

dawn


----------



## poochee

lawn


----------



## dotty999

lain


----------



## poochee

pain


----------



## Gr3iz

paid


----------



## 2twenty2

pair


----------



## Gr3iz

pail


----------



## cwwozniak

bail


----------



## poochee

sail


----------



## dotty999

soil


----------



## plodr

foil


----------



## dotty999

coil


----------



## Gr3iz

cowl


----------



## poochee

bowl


----------



## cwwozniak

fowl


----------



## 2twenty2

foul


----------



## cwwozniak

four


----------



## Gr3iz

hour


----------



## dotty999

dour


----------



## cwwozniak

sour 

Hello Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

pour


----------



## dotty999

poor


----------



## cwwozniak

pool


----------



## plodr

poll


----------



## poochee

toll


----------



## cwwozniak

doll


----------



## Gr3iz

dole


----------



## poochee

hole


----------



## cwwozniak

sole


----------



## Gr3iz

some


----------



## cwwozniak

come

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

comb

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bomb


----------



## Gr3iz

boob


----------



## cwwozniak

I resemble that remark, nyuk, nyuk, nyuk.

boot


----------



## Gr3iz

bolt

No intense offended ...


----------



## cwwozniak

belt


----------



## 2twenty2

bent


----------



## cwwozniak

went


----------



## 2twenty2

cent


----------



## cwwozniak

pent


----------



## Gr3iz

pert


----------



## cwwozniak

port


----------



## Gr3iz

poet


----------



## dotty999

post


----------



## cwwozniak

posh


----------



## dotty999

dosh


----------



## plodr

dash


----------



## dotty999

cash


----------



## 2twenty2

gash


----------



## cwwozniak

rash


----------



## Gr3iz

rasp


----------



## cwwozniak

wasp 

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

warp

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

warn


----------



## 2twenty2

worn


----------



## Gr3iz

worm


----------



## plodr

corm


----------



## dotty999

cork


----------



## Gr3iz

cook


----------



## poochee

look


----------



## cwwozniak

book


----------



## poochee

boot


----------



## cwwozniak

hoot


----------



## poochee

toot


----------



## 2twenty2

moot


----------



## Gr3iz

molt


----------



## cwwozniak

melt

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

meet

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

beet


----------



## 2twenty2

feet


----------



## plodr

feat


----------



## cwwozniak

fest


----------



## poochee

lest


----------



## dotty999

list


----------



## Gr3iz

lint


----------



## 2twenty2

lent


----------



## Gr3iz

lest


----------



## cwwozniak

zest

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

jest

Thank you, my friend! The same to you!


----------



## cwwozniak

rest


----------



## Gr3iz

rent


----------



## cwwozniak

rend


----------



## 2twenty2

rind


----------



## cwwozniak

rink


----------



## dotty999

risk

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rise

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

wise


----------



## plodr

wire


----------



## Gr3iz

wide


----------



## poochee

tide


----------



## Gr3iz

tine


----------



## 2twenty2

tire


----------



## Gr3iz

time


----------



## poochee

lime


----------



## plodr

lame


----------



## dotty999

fame


----------



## 2twenty2

tame


----------



## dotty999

tome


----------



## Gr3iz

toke


----------



## 2twenty2

tyke


----------



## Gr3iz

type


----------



## TheGingerNinja

hype


----------



## Gr3iz

hope

Hey Andrew! Welcome to the game!


----------



## TheGingerNinja

pope

Hello Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pole


----------



## 2twenty2

pome


----------



## poochee

tome


----------



## plodr

time


----------



## Gr3iz

tine


----------



## 2twenty2

tile


----------



## Gr3iz

tilt


----------



## cwwozniak

kilt


----------



## Gr3iz

kill


----------



## cwwozniak

dill


----------



## Gr3iz

doll

Hey Chuck!


----------



## TheGingerNinja

poll


----------



## cwwozniak

roll 

Hi, Mark and Andrew.


----------



## Gr3iz

roil


----------



## plodr

coil


----------



## cwwozniak

soil


----------



## dotty999

soul


----------



## Gr3iz

soup


----------



## poochee

sour


----------



## 2twenty2

spur


----------



## TheGingerNinja

spun


----------



## Gr3iz

span


----------



## cwwozniak

scan

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

scad 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

scar


----------



## Gr3iz

sear


----------



## cwwozniak

rear


----------



## plodr

reap


----------



## Gr3iz

real


----------



## 2twenty2

ream


----------



## cwwozniak

seam


----------



## Gr3iz

seal

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

seat 

Mornin' Mark!


----------



## TheGingerNinja

neat

Hello Chuck and Mark.


----------



## cwwozniak

nest 

Hi Andrew.


----------



## TheGingerNinja

fest


----------



## Gr3iz

feat

Hey Andrew!


----------



## cwwozniak

fear


----------



## dotty999

wear


----------



## cwwozniak

wean 

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

bean

Hi Chuck!


----------



## poochee

lean


----------



## dotty999

dean


----------



## poochee

dear


----------



## plodr

bear


----------



## dotty999

beer

Hi Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

beet


----------



## cwwozniak

feet


----------



## Gr3iz

fret


----------



## cwwozniak

frat


----------



## Gr3iz

fiat


----------



## plodr

flat

Hi Dotty! (Boy it is hot hear. I'm glad to sit in front of the computer and not go outside.)


----------



## poochee

flab


----------



## Gr3iz

flub


----------



## dotty999

slub


----------



## Gr3iz

slab


----------



## cwwozniak

slob


----------



## Gr3iz

slog


----------



## TheGingerNinja

blog


----------



## Gr3iz

blow


----------



## cwwozniak

blot

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

boot

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

loot


----------



## plodr

look


----------



## dotty999

cook


----------



## Gr3iz

cork


----------



## poochee

fork


----------



## dotty999

pork


----------



## Gr3iz

pock


----------



## cwwozniak

puck


----------



## poochee

luck


----------



## plodr

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

lick


----------



## poochee

tick


----------



## 2twenty2

tack


----------



## plodr

sack


----------



## poochee

sock


----------



## dotty999

rock


----------



## Gr3iz

rook


----------



## 2twenty2

nook


----------



## cwwozniak

took


----------



## TheGingerNinja

toon

Hey Chuck


----------



## 2twenty2

moon


----------



## poochee

loon


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn


----------



## plodr

corn


----------



## dotty999

worn


----------



## poochee

torn


----------



## dotty999

town


----------



## Gr3iz

tows


----------



## dotty999

sows


----------



## Gr3iz

sews


----------



## dotty999

pews


----------



## Gr3iz

pees


----------



## TheGingerNinja

pies


----------



## cwwozniak

pied


----------



## TheGingerNinja

pier

Hello Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

peer

Hey Andrew!


----------



## TheGingerNinja

deer

Hello Mark


----------



## cwwozniak

deed

Hi, Andrew and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dead

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

lead


----------



## plodr

lean


----------



## Gr3iz

loan


----------



## dotty999

loam


----------



## Gr3iz

loom


----------



## dotty999

doom


----------



## Gr3iz

door


----------



## dotty999

poor


----------



## 2twenty2

moor


----------



## TheGingerNinja

moon


----------



## 2twenty2

mood


----------



## cwwozniak

hood


----------



## TheGingerNinja

hoot


----------



## poochee

toot


----------



## 2twenty2

boot


----------



## cwwozniak

moot


----------



## Gr3iz

most


----------



## plodr

cost


----------



## poochee

lost


----------



## 2twenty2

host


----------



## TheGingerNinja

hose


----------



## cwwozniak

nose


----------



## 2twenty2

rose


----------



## poochee

rise


----------



## cwwozniak

ripe


----------



## Gr3iz

rite


----------



## dotty999

site


----------



## plodr

sits


----------



## dotty999

site

Hi Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

bite



dotty999 said:


> site





dotty999 said:


> site


Hello Little Miss Echo.


----------



## 2twenty2

mite


----------



## cwwozniak

mate


----------



## Gr3iz

mane


----------



## cwwozniak

made


----------



## Gr3iz

mode


----------



## cwwozniak

rode


----------



## Gr3iz

role


----------



## poochee

hole


----------



## 2twenty2

sole


----------



## plodr

solo


----------



## Gr3iz

silo


----------



## plodr

sill

Hi Dotty. Didn't see the top of the thread earlier.


----------



## 2twenty2

silt


----------



## Gr3iz

sift


----------



## dotty999

gift


----------



## 2twenty2

lift


----------



## dotty999

loft


----------



## plodr

lost


----------



## dotty999

post


----------



## Gr3iz

port


----------



## dotty999

pout


----------



## Gr3iz

pour


----------



## poochee

tour


----------



## 2twenty2

tout


----------



## Gr3iz

tort


----------



## dotty999

fort


----------



## cwwozniak

sort

Hello Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

soot

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

soon


----------



## poochee

seen


----------



## dotty999

been


----------



## Gr3iz

bean

Poochee, the object is to change *one* letter in the word ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

lean


----------



## plodr

leak


----------



## dotty999

beak


----------



## poochee

Gr3iz said:


> bean
> 
> Poochee, the object is to change *one* letter in the word ... ;-)


EEK!


----------



## poochee

beat


----------



## 2twenty2

beam


----------



## plodr

seam


----------



## dotty999

sham


----------



## poochee

spam


----------



## dotty999

spat


----------



## Gr3iz

spit


----------



## 2twenty2

spot


----------



## cwwozniak

snot


----------



## 2twenty2

shot


----------



## cwwozniak

shod 

Hi KH


----------



## Gr3iz

shed


----------



## cwwozniak

seed

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

send

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

bend


----------



## Gr3iz

bead


----------



## poochee

lead


----------



## 2twenty2

I'm a little late but Hi Chuck!

head


----------



## cwwozniak

heal

Hi knucklehead. Better late than never.


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> Hi knucklehead. Better late than never.




Hi Chuck!

hear


----------



## cwwozniak

heat


----------



## 2twenty2

beat


----------



## cwwozniak

brat


----------



## poochee

brag


----------



## cwwozniak

brad


----------



## dotty999

bred

Hi Chuck, Pooch!


----------



## poochee

tred


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> bred
> 
> Hi Chuck, Pooch!


Hi!


----------



## plodr

tree


----------



## dotty999

true

Hi Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

trut


----------



## 2twenty2

trug


----------



## Gr3iz

trig


----------



## poochee

trim


----------



## plodr

brim


----------



## poochee

brie


----------



## Gr3iz

Brit


----------



## 2twenty2

writ


----------



## cwwozniak

grit


----------



## 2twenty2

grip


----------



## cwwozniak

grin


----------



## Gr3iz

grid


----------



## cwwozniak

grim


----------



## Gr3iz

gram

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

dram 

Hiya Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

pram


----------



## dotty999

prim


----------



## 2twenty2

prom


----------



## dotty999

prow


----------



## poochee

grow


----------



## dotty999

grot


----------



## plodr

brot


----------



## dotty999

boot

Hi Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

boon


----------



## cwwozniak

noon


----------



## 2twenty2

soon


----------



## Gr3iz

soot


----------



## cwwozniak

sort 

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

fort


----------



## cwwozniak

fore


----------



## 2twenty2

fork


----------



## cwwozniak

form


----------



## dotty999

firm


----------



## poochee

farm


----------



## Gr3iz

fare

Hi all!


----------



## dotty999

rare

Hi Mark!


----------



## plodr

rave

Hi poochee, Mark and Dotty! I don't think Chuck is on but if so, hi to Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

save

Hi Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

gave


----------



## dotty999

gaze


----------



## 2twenty2

gale


----------



## dotty999

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## dotty999

dole


----------



## Gr3iz

dove

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## 2twenty2

dote


----------



## poochee

note

Hi all!


----------



## dotty999

tote

Hi pooch!


----------



## plodr

tole

Hi to everyone.


----------



## dotty999

toll


----------



## Gr3iz

tool


----------



## dotty999

pool


----------



## Gr3iz

poof


----------



## dotty999

roof


----------



## 2twenty2

goof


----------



## Gr3iz

golf


----------



## 2twenty2

gold


----------



## poochee

mold


----------



## dotty999

mood


----------



## cwwozniak

moon

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

moan

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

loan


----------



## dotty999

loaf

Hi Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

leaf


----------



## Gr3iz

lean


----------



## 2twenty2

lead


----------



## cwwozniak

lend


----------



## 2twenty2

land


----------



## Gr3iz

lard


----------



## cwwozniak

hard 

Hi Mark!


----------



## plodr

bard


----------



## cwwozniak

bare

Hi Liz!


----------



## poochee

care


----------



## cwwozniak

cake


----------



## Gr3iz

came

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

lame


----------



## dotty999

lime


----------



## Gr3iz

like


----------



## dotty999

pike


----------



## 2twenty2

dike


----------



## cwwozniak

dime


----------



## Gr3iz

dire


----------



## cwwozniak

dice


----------



## poochee

lice


----------



## plodr

mice


----------



## cwwozniak

mace


----------



## dotty999

face


----------



## 2twenty2

race


----------



## Gr3iz

rare


----------



## cwwozniak

rage

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rags

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bags


----------



## Gr3iz

bass


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## poochee

mash


----------



## Gr3iz

math


----------



## cwwozniak

mate


----------



## Gr3iz

make


----------



## plodr

lake


----------



## 2twenty2

sake


----------



## cwwozniak

fake


----------



## 2twenty2

wake


----------



## cwwozniak

rake


----------



## Gr3iz

rave


----------



## 2twenty2

cave


----------



## poochee

pave


----------



## 2twenty2

save


----------



## cwwozniak

gave


----------



## Gr3iz

game


----------



## cwwozniak

fame


----------



## 2twenty2

lame


----------



## plodr

lime


----------



## Gr3iz

line


----------



## 2twenty2

lice


----------



## cwwozniak

life


----------



## 2twenty2

like


----------



## cwwozniak

live


----------



## Gr3iz

lave


----------



## 2twenty2

love


----------



## Gr3iz

lore


----------



## cwwozniak

bore


----------



## dotty999

born

Hi Chuck, Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

corn

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

cork


----------



## cwwozniak

cook


----------



## plodr

cool


----------



## poochee

pool


----------



## Gr3iz

poll

Hey all! Have a great weekend!!


----------



## 2twenty2

You too Mark!

pole


----------



## Gr3iz

poke


----------



## 2twenty2

puke


----------



## Gr3iz

puce


----------



## 2twenty2

pure


----------



## Gr3iz

purr


----------



## poochee

burr


----------



## 2twenty2

burg


----------



## plodr

burp


----------



## dotty999

burl


----------



## poochee

curl


----------



## dotty999

cull


----------



## 2twenty2

dull


----------



## dotty999

duel


----------



## 2twenty2

dual


----------



## dotty999

deal


----------



## poochee

dear


----------



## plodr

pear


----------



## poochee

tear


----------



## Gr3iz

teak


----------



## 2twenty2

teal


----------



## Gr3iz

tell


----------



## 2twenty2

toll


----------



## dotty999

doll


----------



## plodr

dill


----------



## poochee

pill


----------



## dotty999

pile


----------



## poochee

mile


----------



## 2twenty2

mole


----------



## dotty999

mile


----------



## Gr3iz

We just went a mile, my dear, but ... ;-)

mite


----------



## 2twenty2

mice


----------



## Gr3iz

mire


----------



## cwwozniak

mere

Good morning, Mark!!


----------



## plodr

mare


----------



## 2twenty2

more


----------



## cwwozniak

mope


----------



## Gr3iz

mode

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

lode


----------



## Gr3iz

lope

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

lone


----------



## cwwozniak

zone


----------



## 2twenty2

zane


----------



## cwwozniak

bane


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## cwwozniak

bang

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## poochee

rang


----------



## 2twenty2

sang


----------



## plodr

sane


----------



## cwwozniak

wane


----------



## Gr3iz

wake


----------



## cwwozniak

wage


----------



## 2twenty2

wave


----------



## cwwozniak

wade


----------



## 2twenty2

ware


----------



## plodr

warn


----------



## Gr3iz

wain


----------



## cwwozniak

waif 

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wait

Hey Chuck!


----------



## poochee

bait


----------



## Gr3iz

batt


----------



## cwwozniak

bath


----------



## poochee

path


----------



## cwwozniak

pith


----------



## poochee

pity


----------



## dotty999

city


----------



## Gr3iz

cite


----------



## 2twenty2

cote


----------



## cwwozniak

dote


----------



## Gr3iz

dome


----------



## 2twenty2

dole


----------



## cwwozniak

sole


----------



## dotty999

hole


----------



## cwwozniak

mole

Good evening, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## dotty999

bore
Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

born


----------



## dotty999

horn


----------



## Gr3iz

morn


----------



## 2twenty2

torn


----------



## Gr3iz

town


----------



## dotty999

down


----------



## 2twenty2

gown


----------



## cwwozniak

sown


----------



## dotty999

soon


----------



## poochee

loon


----------



## dotty999

boon


----------



## poochee

boot


----------



## Gr3iz

bout


----------



## plodr

rout


----------



## Gr3iz

root


----------



## dotty999

room


----------



## poochee

roam


----------



## Gr3iz

road


----------



## 2twenty2

roar


----------



## Gr3iz

rear


----------



## cwwozniak

sear


----------



## Gr3iz

seer 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

beer


----------



## plodr

bear


----------



## dotty999

fear


----------



## Gr3iz

feat


----------



## plodr

heat


----------



## poochee

meat


----------



## Gr3iz

melt


----------



## 2twenty2

meld


----------



## cwwozniak

mead


----------



## 2twenty2

mean


----------



## dotty999

moan


----------



## plodr

moon


----------



## dotty999

boon


----------



## Gr3iz

born


----------



## poochee

torn


----------



## cwwozniak

tort


----------



## 2twenty2

fort


----------



## cwwozniak

foot


----------



## plodr

fool


----------



## poochee

food


----------



## cwwozniak

wood


----------



## poochee

good


----------



## dotty999

gold


----------



## poochee

geld


----------



## dotty999

weld


----------



## 2twenty2

meld


----------



## cwwozniak

held


----------



## 2twenty2

helm


----------



## cwwozniak

halm


----------



## dotty999

half


----------



## Gr3iz

halt


----------



## plodr

salt


----------



## poochee

malt


----------



## 2twenty2

molt


----------



## cwwozniak

colt


----------



## poochee

molt


----------



## cwwozniak

volt


----------



## poochee

bolt


----------



## dotty999

colt


----------



## plodr

cold


----------



## dotty999

fold


----------



## poochee

told


----------



## Gr3iz

toed


----------



## Adamdes97

Toad


----------



## 2twenty2

road


----------



## cwwozniak

load


----------



## 2twenty2

goad


----------



## Gr3iz

gold


----------



## cwwozniak

good


----------



## poochee

food


----------



## Gr3iz

ford


----------



## plodr

lord


----------



## cwwozniak

lore


----------



## Gr3iz

lone


----------



## poochee

tone


----------



## 2twenty2

bone


----------



## dotty999

bane


----------



## 2twenty2

base


----------



## plodr

case


----------



## dotty999

vase


----------



## poochee

vale


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## dotty999

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

male


----------



## cwwozniak

pale


----------



## Gr3iz

pate


----------



## cwwozniak

pats


----------



## plodr

pass


----------



## cwwozniak

pads


----------



## 2twenty2

paws


----------



## Gr3iz

pawn


----------



## 2twenty2

lawn


----------



## cwwozniak

sawn


----------



## 2twenty2

dawn


----------



## cwwozniak

fawn


----------



## plodr

fain


----------



## cwwozniak

gain


----------



## Gr3iz

gait


----------



## cwwozniak

grit


----------



## poochee

grin


----------



## Gr3iz

gran


----------



## 2twenty2

grad


----------



## Gr3iz

grid


----------



## cwwozniak

grit 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

grip

Mornin' Chuck! Happy hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

grin


----------



## Gr3iz

gain


----------



## cwwozniak

lain


----------



## Gr3iz

laid


----------



## plodr

paid


----------



## cwwozniak

pail


----------



## dotty999

fail

Hi Chuck, Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

fall

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

call


----------



## poochee

cell


----------



## Gr3iz

Celt


----------



## poochee

melt


----------



## 2twenty2

pelt


----------



## Gr3iz

peat


----------



## cwwozniak

pear

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

peer

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

peen


----------



## 2twenty2

peon


----------



## cwwozniak

neon


----------



## plodr

noon


----------



## cwwozniak

moon


----------



## Gr3iz

morn


----------



## poochee

born


----------



## dotty999

horn


----------



## Gr3iz

hore


----------



## cwwozniak

fore


----------



## 2twenty2

sore


----------



## cwwozniak

sire


----------



## plodr

fire


----------



## cwwozniak

dire


----------



## poochee

dare


----------



## 2twenty2

care


----------



## dotty999

rare


----------



## poochee

rate


----------



## cwwozniak

rote


----------



## 2twenty2

role


----------



## dotty999

pole


----------



## plodr

pile


----------



## cwwozniak

pike


----------



## poochee

like


----------



## Gr3iz

line


----------



## cwwozniak

fine


----------



## Gr3iz

file


----------



## poochee

mile


----------



## 2twenty2

bile


----------



## cwwozniak

bilk


----------



## poochee

silk


----------



## plodr

silo


----------



## Gr3iz

silt


----------



## 2twenty2

salt


----------



## dotty999

sale


----------



## 2twenty2

sole


----------



## Gr3iz

some


----------



## cwwozniak

home

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hope

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hone


----------



## Gr3iz

hove


----------



## cwwozniak

wove


----------



## plodr

wore


----------



## cwwozniak

woke


----------



## dotty999

wake


----------



## cwwozniak

bake


----------



## Kalleigh

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

bane


----------



## Kalleigh

pane


----------



## Gr3iz

pate


----------



## cwwozniak

pare


----------



## Kalleigh

dare


----------



## plodr

dire


----------



## cwwozniak

dine 

Hi Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

ding


----------



## poochee

sing


----------



## cwwozniak

sung


----------



## poochee

sang


----------



## Gr3iz

sand


----------



## poochee

band


----------



## Kalleigh

wand


----------



## cwwozniak

want


----------



## Kalleigh

pant


----------



## cwwozniak

pang


----------



## Gr3iz

pane


----------



## cwwozniak

mane


----------



## Gr3iz

mare


----------



## plodr

dare


----------



## cwwozniak

rare


----------



## Kalleigh

tare


----------



## poochee

tore


----------



## cwwozniak

tome


----------



## Gr3iz

tomb


----------



## poochee

bomb


----------



## 2twenty2

boob


----------



## cwwozniak

blob


----------



## Gr3iz

blab


----------



## cwwozniak

slab


----------



## Gr3iz

slob


----------



## cwwozniak

slog


----------



## 2twenty2

slop


----------



## cwwozniak

stop


----------



## Gr3iz

step


----------



## plodr

stem


----------



## cwwozniak

stew


----------



## 2twenty2

stow


----------



## cwwozniak

show


----------



## Gr3iz

shod


----------



## cwwozniak

shoo 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

shoe

Hey Chuck!


----------



## poochee

shot


----------



## plodr

slot


----------



## Gr3iz

slat


----------



## 2twenty2

slit


----------



## Gr3iz

slim


----------



## poochee

slam


----------



## plodr

clam


----------



## cwwozniak

glam


----------



## dotty999

glad


----------



## poochee

goad


----------



## 2twenty2

gold


----------



## dotty999

fold


----------



## cwwozniak

food

Hi Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

fond


----------



## cwwozniak

fund


----------



## 2twenty2

find


----------



## cwwozniak

fink


----------



## poochee

sink


----------



## 2twenty2

sunk


----------



## plodr

bunk


----------



## cwwozniak

gunk


----------



## dotty999

gonk

used to have lots of them when I was at school


Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

gone


----------



## cwwozniak

gene

Hi Dotty and kh.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck!

gent


----------



## cwwozniak

dent


----------



## poochee

vent


----------



## plodr

vest


----------



## poochee

pest


----------



## cwwozniak

best


----------



## poochee

lest


----------



## 2twenty2

west


----------



## cwwozniak

test


----------



## plodr

text


----------



## 2twenty2

next


----------



## cwwozniak

neat


----------



## poochee

beat


----------



## 2twenty2

seat


----------



## cwwozniak

feat


----------



## 2twenty2

meat


----------



## cwwozniak

heat


----------



## 2twenty2

beat


----------



## plodr

brat


----------



## dotty999

bran


----------



## 2twenty2

brad


----------



## cwwozniak

bras


----------



## plodr

bray


----------



## cwwozniak

pray


----------



## poochee

tray


----------



## 2twenty2

trey


----------



## dotty999

grey


----------



## cwwozniak

grew

Hi Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

brew


----------



## dotty999

blew


----------



## cwwozniak

slew


----------



## plodr

stew


----------



## poochee

stow


----------



## cwwozniak

scow


----------



## poochee

slow


----------



## plodr

blow


----------



## cwwozniak

plow


----------



## dotty999

plod


----------



## cwwozniak

prod


----------



## plodr

prow


----------



## cwwozniak

grow


----------



## poochee

grew


----------



## cwwozniak

drew


----------



## poochee

crew


----------



## cwwozniak

craw


----------



## plodr

claw


----------



## poochee

clap


----------



## cwwozniak

clad


----------



## poochee

clod


----------



## cwwozniak

clot


----------



## dotty999

blot


----------



## plodr

boot


----------



## cwwozniak

moot


----------



## poochee

toot


----------



## cwwozniak

root


----------



## plodr

room


----------



## dotty999

roam

Hi Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

loam 

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

ream

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

reap


----------



## dotty999

read


----------



## poochee

real


----------



## dotty999

seal


----------



## cwwozniak

deal


----------



## plodr

meal


----------



## dotty999

peal


----------



## 2twenty2

teal


----------



## dotty999

team


----------



## cwwozniak

beam


----------



## poochee

seam


----------



## cwwozniak

seat


----------



## poochee

meat


----------



## dotty999

melt


----------



## plodr

belt


----------



## dotty999

felt

Hi Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

fest

Hi Dotty and Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

west


----------



## cwwozniak

welt


----------



## poochee

belt


----------



## cwwozniak

bell


----------



## dotty999

bull

Hi Chuck!


----------



## poochee

bulk


----------



## dotty999

sulk


----------



## plodr

silk

24 hours later - Hi Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

milk


----------



## 2twenty2

bilk


----------



## cwwozniak

balk


----------



## poochee

ball


----------



## cwwozniak

bale


----------



## plodr

sale


----------



## cwwozniak

salt


----------



## plodr

halt


----------



## poochee

hall


----------



## 2twenty2

half


----------



## cwwozniak

halo


----------



## poochee

halp


----------



## cwwozniak

harp


----------



## poochee

tarp


----------



## plodr

tars


----------



## 2twenty2

tarn


----------



## dotty999

turn


----------



## cwwozniak

torn


----------



## 2twenty2

tern


----------



## cwwozniak

kern


----------



## dotty999

keen


----------



## cwwozniak

keep

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## poochee

seep


----------



## plodr

step


----------



## dotty999

stew


----------



## poochee

stow


----------



## plodr

snow


----------



## dotty999

snob


----------



## poochee

slob


----------



## cwwozniak

stob


----------



## poochee

stop


----------



## cwwozniak

shop


----------



## poochee

ship


----------



## cwwozniak

skip


----------



## poochee

slip


----------



## cwwozniak

slim


----------



## poochee

slam


----------



## cwwozniak

slag


----------



## dotty999

flag

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

flan


----------



## poochee

plan


----------



## 2twenty2

clan


----------



## cwwozniak

clap


----------



## 2twenty2

clad


----------



## poochee

clod


----------



## cwwozniak

clot


----------



## poochee

blot


----------



## dotty999

slot


----------



## cwwozniak

soot


----------



## plodr

coot


----------



## RT

hoot


----------



## 2twenty2

moot


----------



## cwwozniak

loot


----------



## poochee

coot


----------



## cwwozniak

toot


----------



## dotty999

tout


----------



## plodr

bout


----------



## 2twenty2

lout


----------



## plodr

loud


----------



## poochee

load


----------



## dotty999

lead


----------



## poochee

bead


----------



## cwwozniak

bear


----------



## 2twenty2

tear


----------



## cwwozniak

fear


----------



## poochee

rear


----------



## plodr

roar


----------



## cwwozniak

soar


----------



## poochee

sour


----------



## cwwozniak

soup


----------



## poochee

coup


----------



## plodr

coop


----------



## dotty999

poop


----------



## cwwozniak

prop


----------



## poochee

crop


----------



## plodr

crow


----------



## poochee

crew


----------



## dotty999

brew


----------



## plodr

brow


----------



## poochee

blot


----------



## dotty999

clot


----------



## poochee

clod


----------



## 2twenty2

clop


----------



## dotty999

clip


----------



## plodr

blip


----------



## poochee

slip


----------



## dotty999

slit


----------



## 2twenty2

slat


----------



## cwwozniak

spat


----------



## poochee

spot


----------



## cwwozniak

shot


----------



## poochee

slot


----------



## cwwozniak

slut


----------



## poochee

cwwozniak said:


> slut


I beg your pardon. Just kidding.


----------



## poochee

slat


----------



## plodr

scat


----------



## cwwozniak

scam



poochee said:


> I beg your pardon. Just kidding.


LoL


----------



## poochee

seam


----------



## dotty999

seat


----------



## plodr

meat


----------



## dotty999

melt


----------



## poochee

malt


----------



## cwwozniak

mall


----------



## poochee

tall


----------



## cwwozniak

ball


----------



## plodr

bale


----------



## cwwozniak

kale


----------



## poochee

pale


----------



## dotty999

tale


----------



## poochee

male


----------



## dotty999

mole


----------



## poochee

mile


----------



## dotty999

milk


----------



## cwwozniak

mild


----------



## poochee

mill


----------



## dotty999

sill


----------



## cwwozniak

dill


----------



## dotty999

dial


----------



## cwwozniak

dual


----------



## poochee

dull


----------



## dotty999

dell


----------



## plodr

cell


----------



## dotty999

cull


----------



## cwwozniak

gull


----------



## dotty999

gulp


----------



## cwwozniak

gulf 

Hello Dotty!


----------



## poochee

golf


----------



## dotty999

gold


----------



## cwwozniak

geld


----------



## poochee

held


----------



## dotty999

help


----------



## poochee

yelp


----------



## cwwozniak

kelp


----------



## plodr

keep


----------



## poochee

weep


----------



## cwwozniak

weed


----------



## poochee

deed


----------



## cwwozniak

need


----------



## plodr

feed


----------



## cwwozniak

reed


----------



## poochee

read


----------



## cwwozniak

real


----------



## poochee

seal


----------



## dotty999

seat


----------



## cwwozniak

meat


----------



## poochee

peat


----------



## plodr

pear


----------



## cwwozniak

rear


----------



## poochee

tear


----------



## cwwozniak

teak


----------



## plodr

weak


----------



## cwwozniak

beak


----------



## poochee

beam


----------



## cwwozniak

beau


----------



## poochee

bean


----------



## dotty999

bear


----------



## plodr

dear


----------



## poochee

near


----------



## dotty999

fear


----------



## poochee

feat


----------



## dotty999

felt


----------



## cwwozniak

fell


----------



## poochee

tell


----------



## cwwozniak

sell


----------



## poochee

bell


----------



## cwwozniak

cell


----------



## poochee

call


----------



## cwwozniak

cull


----------



## poochee

cult


----------



## plodr

colt


----------



## cwwozniak

cold


----------



## poochee

mold


----------



## cwwozniak

fold


----------



## poochee

ford


----------



## cwwozniak

lord


----------



## plodr

lore


----------



## dotty999

lyre


----------



## poochee

lure


----------



## dotty999

cure


----------



## cwwozniak

sure


----------



## dotty999

sire


----------



## poochee

tire


----------



## plodr

wire


----------



## dotty999

wiry


----------



## cwwozniak

airy


----------



## poochee

awry


----------



## cwwozniak

away


----------



## poochee

sway


----------



## dotty999

swat


----------



## poochee

seat


----------



## dotty999

seam


----------



## plodr

team


----------



## dotty999

term


----------



## cwwozniak

tern


----------



## poochee

fern


----------



## cwwozniak

kern


----------



## dotty999

keen


----------



## cwwozniak

keep

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

peep

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

prep


----------



## poochee

prop


----------



## dotty999

plop


----------



## poochee

plot


----------



## dotty999

clot


----------



## plodr

blot


----------



## dotty999

boot


----------



## cwwozniak

boom


----------



## poochee

loom


----------



## cwwozniak

room


----------



## poochee

zoom


----------



## plodr

doom


----------



## poochee

door


----------



## cwwozniak

dour


----------



## dotty999

hour


----------



## cwwozniak

tour


----------



## dotty999

sour

Hi Chuck, almost bedtime for me!


----------



## cwwozniak

pour


----------



## dotty999

pout


----------



## plodr

bout


----------



## cwwozniak

boat


----------



## poochee

moat


----------



## plodr

meat


----------



## 2twenty2

melt


----------



## poochee

pelt


----------



## 2twenty2

felt


----------



## cwwozniak

welt


----------



## plodr

well


----------



## cwwozniak

tell


----------



## dotty999

toll


----------



## cwwozniak

toil


----------



## 2twenty2

boil


----------



## cwwozniak

bail


----------



## poochee

tail


----------



## dotty999

wail


----------



## plodr

sail


----------



## dotty999

soil


----------



## poochee

toil


----------



## 2twenty2

foil


----------



## cwwozniak

fool


----------



## 2twenty2

tool


----------



## poochee

cool


----------



## cwwozniak

wool


----------



## poochee

pool


----------



## cwwozniak

poll


----------



## dotty999

doll


----------



## cwwozniak

roll

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

rill

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rile


----------



## dotty999

rife


----------



## 2twenty2

ripe


----------



## dotty999

rips


----------



## plodr

tips


----------



## dotty999

taps


----------



## 2twenty2

tops


----------



## cwwozniak

hops


----------



## dotty999

hope


----------



## plodr

cope


----------



## dotty999

code


----------



## poochee

rode


----------



## 2twenty2

lode


----------



## plodr

lone


----------



## cwwozniak

lobe


----------



## poochee

robe


----------



## cwwozniak

robs


----------



## Gr3iz

rots


----------



## 2twenty2

rods


----------



## TheGingerNinja

pods


----------



## Gr3iz

pops


----------



## cwwozniak

pots


----------



## poochee

lots


----------



## cwwozniak

lets


----------



## Gr3iz

less


----------



## plodr

mess


----------



## Gr3iz

mesh


----------



## dotty999

mush


----------



## TheGingerNinja

must

Hello!


----------



## 2twenty2

mist


----------



## Gr3iz

mint

Greetings all!


----------



## TheGingerNinja

lint

Good Morning Everyone! Good Morning Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

list

How are ya, Andrew?


----------



## plodr

last


----------



## Gr3iz

lass 

Hiya Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

lash


----------



## dotty999

dash

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

dish

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

wish


----------



## cwwozniak

with


----------



## dotty999

wits


----------



## cwwozniak

zits


----------



## 2twenty2

pits


----------



## cwwozniak

bits


----------



## dotty999

bets


----------



## cwwozniak

wets


----------



## dotty999

wits


----------



## cwwozniak

wigs


----------



## dotty999

pigs


----------



## cwwozniak

pugs


----------



## dotty999

rugs


----------



## plodr

hugs


----------



## dotty999

bugs


----------



## Gr3iz

buns


----------



## cwwozniak

bums


----------



## poochee

bump


----------



## Gr3iz

burp


----------



## cwwozniak

burn

Good evening Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

burg


----------



## Gr3iz

bung

Mornin' Chuck! Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Evening Mark!

dung


----------



## plodr

dune


----------



## dotty999

rune


----------



## Gr3iz

rule


----------



## dotty999

rile

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rill

Hello my dear! How are you doing?


----------



## dotty999

fill

I'm ok Mark, worn out since moving house, don't know whether I'm coming or going!


----------



## Gr3iz

film

Moving? Again?


----------



## dotty999

filo

no way! just had so much to do to put my stamp on it and settle in


----------



## Gr3iz

silo

Ahhh! Whew! You had me for a minute! Are you still a dual home owner? Or have you settled that?


----------



## dotty999

silt
yep I still have 2 houses, the market has slowed down so it's a waiting game right now


----------



## Gr3iz

sift

Bummer! I hope it breaks soon for you ...


----------



## cwwozniak

rift


----------



## plodr

raft


----------



## cwwozniak

rant


----------



## Gr3iz

rank


----------



## poochee

tank


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## Gr3iz

dark


----------



## cwwozniak

darn


----------



## plodr

barn


----------



## dotty999

bark


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## cwwozniak

back


----------



## poochee

sack


----------



## plodr

sank


----------



## Gr3iz

sane


----------



## cwwozniak

lane


----------



## Gr3iz

lake


----------



## 2twenty2

late


----------



## Gr3iz

lath


----------



## cwwozniak

bath

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bash


----------



## plodr

cash


----------



## poochee

mash


----------



## cwwozniak

rash


----------



## poochee

rush


----------



## Gr3iz

ruse


----------



## cwwozniak

rose


----------



## Gr3iz

rote


----------



## dotty999

vote


----------



## cwwozniak

tote


----------



## plodr

tone


----------



## cwwozniak

tore


----------



## Gr3iz

tort


----------



## 2twenty2

port


----------



## Gr3iz

pout


----------



## cwwozniak

pour


----------



## dotty999

poor


----------



## cwwozniak

pool 

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

cool

good afternoon to you Chuck, it's 21:20 here


----------



## 2twenty2

tool


----------



## dotty999

wool


----------



## poochee

fool


----------



## Gr3iz

foal


----------



## 2twenty2

foam


----------



## cwwozniak

form


----------



## 2twenty2

fort


----------



## cwwozniak

sort


----------



## plodr

sore


----------



## cwwozniak

sire


----------



## dotty999

dire

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

mire


----------



## poochee

tire


----------



## Gr3iz

tine


----------



## cwwozniak

tune

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

tone


----------



## plodr

cone


----------



## cwwozniak

zone


----------



## dotty999

bone


----------



## Gr3iz

bole

Hiya Dotty dear! Hey Chuck! Hi Liz! Hey knuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## dotty999

dole

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dove


----------



## cwwozniak

done


----------



## dotty999

hone


----------



## cwwozniak

none

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

nine

H Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

nice


----------



## plodr

rice


----------



## dotty999

dice


----------



## poochee

vice


----------



## Gr3iz

vile


----------



## cwwozniak

vine


----------



## 2twenty2

vibe


----------



## cwwozniak

vise


----------



## plodr

wise


----------



## cwwozniak

wile


----------



## dotty999

rile


----------



## cwwozniak

tile


----------



## dotty999

tilt


----------



## plodr

silt


----------



## cwwozniak

salt


----------



## dotty999

halt


----------



## poochee

malt


----------



## cwwozniak

molt


----------



## dotty999

bolt


----------



## poochee

colt


----------



## plodr

cold


----------



## cwwozniak

cord


----------



## poochee

lord


----------



## cwwozniak

word


----------



## poochee

ward


----------



## plodr

warp


----------



## cwwozniak

wart


----------



## dotty999

warm


----------



## cwwozniak

worm 

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

wort

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tort


----------



## dotty999

tout


----------



## plodr

lout


----------



## dotty999

bout


----------



## cwwozniak

rout


----------



## poochee

pout


----------



## cwwozniak

gout


----------



## 2twenty2

goat


----------



## cwwozniak

moat


----------



## poochee

meat


----------



## cwwozniak

heat


----------



## plodr

heal


----------



## dotty999

peal


----------



## poochee

pear


----------



## Vetis

fear


----------



## cwwozniak

bear


----------



## Vetis

beer


----------



## cwwozniak

beef


----------



## Vetis

beet


----------



## cwwozniak

been


----------



## poochee

teen


----------



## Vetis

then


----------



## poochee

when


----------



## Vetis

shen

a central word in Chinese philosophy, religion, and traditional Chinese medicine; term for God or Spirit


----------



## cwwozniak

shed


----------



## Vetis

seed


----------



## plodr

sled


----------



## dotty999

sped


----------



## plodr

seed


----------



## poochee

need


----------



## dotty999

nerd


----------



## poochee

nard


----------



## dotty999

bard


----------



## poochee

lard


----------



## dotty999

hard


----------



## poochee

card


----------



## dotty999

curd


----------



## 2twenty2

curt


----------



## dotty999

hurt


----------



## cwwozniak

hurl


----------



## 2twenty2

curl


----------



## cwwozniak

cure


----------



## dotty999

sure


----------



## cwwozniak

surf

Hello Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

turf

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

turn


----------



## poochee

burn


----------



## plodr

born


----------



## dotty999

corn


----------



## cwwozniak

horn

Hi Dotty!


----------



## poochee

torn


----------



## dotty999

tern

Hi Chuck, pooch!


----------



## poochee

fern

Hi folks.


----------



## cwwozniak

kern 

Hi poochee!


----------



## poochee

keen


----------



## cwwozniak

been


----------



## dotty999

seen


----------



## poochee

teen


----------



## cwwozniak

peen


----------



## plodr

peon


----------



## cwwozniak

neon


----------



## dotty999

noon


----------



## cwwozniak

nook 

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

rook

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

rock


----------



## 2twenty2

dock


----------



## Gr3iz

dork


----------



## cwwozniak

pork


----------



## plodr

port


----------



## cwwozniak

wort


----------



## dotty999

worm


----------



## poochee

dorm


----------



## cwwozniak

doom


----------



## poochee

zoom


----------



## cwwozniak

boom


----------



## dotty999

loom


----------



## plodr

look


----------



## cwwozniak

took


----------



## Gr3iz

toot


----------



## poochee

root


----------



## Gr3iz

rout


----------



## poochee

tout


----------



## Gr3iz

tort


----------



## cwwozniak

torr


----------



## plodr

torn


----------



## cwwozniak

tore


----------



## Gr3iz

tome


----------



## plodr

some


----------



## poochee

same


----------



## cwwozniak

sage


----------



## Gr3iz

sate


----------



## cwwozniak

safe

Hiya Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

sale

Mornin' Chuck! Hope Santa was good to you.


----------



## plodr

sane


----------



## poochee

lane


----------



## cwwozniak

mane


----------



## Gr3iz

make


----------



## cwwozniak

mate


----------



## Gr3iz

math


----------



## cwwozniak

mats


----------



## Gr3iz

mass

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

miss

Mornin' Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

mist


----------



## cwwozniak

most


----------



## plodr

must


----------



## cwwozniak

bust


----------



## poochee

rust


----------



## cwwozniak

ruse


----------



## poochee

fuse


----------



## cwwozniak

fuss


----------



## poochee

muss


----------



## cwwozniak

cuss


----------



## dotty999

curs


----------



## plodr

cars


----------



## dotty999

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## cwwozniak

cane


----------



## Gr3iz

cave


----------



## cwwozniak

cage


----------



## plodr

sage


----------



## cwwozniak

page


----------



## Gr3iz

pace


----------



## cwwozniak

pane


----------



## plodr

cane


----------



## dotty999

cone


----------



## Gr3iz

code


----------



## dotty999

mode


----------



## poochee

node


----------



## cwwozniak

lode


----------



## plodr

love


----------



## Gr3iz

lone


----------



## cwwozniak

lobe

Hi Mark!


----------



## dotty999

robe


----------



## 2twenty2

rube


----------



## Gr3iz

ruse

Happy New Year one and all!!


----------



## dotty999

fuse

you too Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

fume

Hi Dotty and Mark. Happy New Year to the both of you.


----------



## dotty999

fame

A very happy new year to you too Chuck!


----------



## plodr

tame


----------



## dotty999

dame


----------



## cwwozniak

lame


----------



## Gr3iz

lave


----------



## cwwozniak

laze


----------



## Gr3iz

lade


----------



## plodr

bade


----------



## 2twenty2

wade


----------



## Gr3iz

ware


----------



## cwwozniak

wage


----------



## Gr3iz

wags


----------



## cwwozniak

bags


----------



## dotty999

bugs


----------



## cwwozniak

bogs


----------



## Gr3iz

boss


----------



## cwwozniak

bobs


----------



## poochee

lobs


----------



## cwwozniak

cobs


----------



## dotty999

cots


----------



## cwwozniak

cogs


----------



## poochee

logs


----------



## cwwozniak

togs


----------



## poochee

toss


----------



## dotty999

boss


----------



## poochee

loss


----------



## dotty999

lass


----------



## poochee

last

Hi Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

cast

Hi pooch


----------



## poochee

mast


----------



## dotty999

must


----------



## poochee

bust


----------



## dotty999

rust


----------



## poochee

dust


----------



## dotty999

bust


----------



## poochee

lust


----------



## dotty999

list


----------



## plodr

mist


----------



## poochee

most


----------



## Gr3iz

moat

Lotsa repetition from Dotty lately ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

moan


----------



## poochee

moon


----------



## Gr3iz

morn


----------



## cwwozniak

corn


----------



## poochee

born


----------



## cwwozniak

worn


----------



## plodr

wore


----------



## cwwozniak

worm


----------



## dotty999

form


----------



## cwwozniak

dorm 

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

dork

Hi Chuck!


----------



## poochee

cork


----------



## dotty999

fork

Hi pooch!


----------



## poochee

Hi Dotty!

fort


----------



## cwwozniak

tort


----------



## poochee

tart


----------



## Gr3iz

tact


----------



## cwwozniak

pact


----------



## plodr

pack


----------



## dotty999

puck


----------



## cwwozniak

pick


----------



## poochee

sick


----------



## 2twenty2

lick


----------



## cwwozniak

wick


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## cwwozniak

kink

Hi Dotty!


----------



## poochee

fink

Hi, everyone.


----------



## plodr

find


----------



## Gr3iz

fine


----------



## poochee

line


----------



## Gr3iz

live


----------



## poochee

jive


----------



## Gr3iz

jibe


----------



## poochee

jilt


----------



## plodr

jibe ---> jilt you change 2 letters

so going back to jibe

jube


----------



## poochee

plodr said:


> jibe ---> jilt you change 2 letters
> 
> so going back to jibe
> 
> jube


----------



## poochee

cube


----------



## cwwozniak

cute


----------



## poochee

mute


----------



## cwwozniak

mite


----------



## poochee

site


----------



## cwwozniak

size


----------



## dotty999

sire


----------



## plodr

sure


----------



## dotty999

surf


----------



## cwwozniak

turf


----------



## dotty999

curf

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

curl

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

burl


----------



## cwwozniak

burr


----------



## Gr3iz

burn


----------



## poochee

turn


----------



## Gr3iz

tern


----------



## cwwozniak

teen


----------



## plodr

been


----------



## cwwozniak

beer


----------



## poochee

bear


----------



## Gr3iz

beak


----------



## cwwozniak

beam


----------



## plodr

ream


----------



## cwwozniak

team


----------



## Gr3iz

teal


----------



## cwwozniak

teak


----------



## poochee

weak


----------



## Gr3iz

wean


----------



## cwwozniak

wear


----------



## poochee

tear


----------



## cwwozniak

fear


----------



## poochee

feat


----------



## cwwozniak

heat


----------



## plodr

heap


----------



## dotty999

help


----------



## poochee

kelp


----------



## Gr3iz

keep


----------



## cwwozniak

keel


----------



## plodr

reel


----------



## dotty999

reed


----------



## Gr3iz

rend


----------



## poochee

send


----------



## 2twenty2

sent


----------



## cwwozniak

cent


----------



## poochee

vent


----------



## plodr

bent


----------



## Gr3iz

belt


----------



## poochee

melt


----------



## 2twenty2

felt


----------



## plodr

welt


----------



## poochee

well


----------



## cwwozniak

tell


----------



## dotty999

till


----------



## cwwozniak

toll


----------



## poochee

roll


----------



## cwwozniak

roil


----------



## poochee

soil


----------



## cwwozniak

coil


----------



## plodr

coin


----------



## cwwozniak

join


----------



## Gr3iz

john


----------



## poochee

fohn


----------



## Gr3iz

foon


----------



## cwwozniak

foot

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

fort

G'day Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tort


----------



## Gr3iz

tout


----------



## cwwozniak

pout


----------



## poochee

lout


----------



## cwwozniak

bout


----------



## plodr

brut (applies to wine)


----------



## cwwozniak

brat


----------



## Gr3iz

brag


----------



## cwwozniak

drag


----------



## poochee

drug


----------



## cwwozniak

drum


----------



## Gr3iz

dram


----------



## poochee

tram


----------



## cwwozniak

trap


----------



## poochee

trip


----------



## cwwozniak

grip


----------



## poochee

grit


----------



## 2twenty2

grim


----------



## poochee

trim


----------



## plodr

brim


----------



## Gr3iz

brig


----------



## 2twenty2

brag


----------



## cwwozniak

bran


----------



## plodr

brad


----------



## cwwozniak

bray


----------



## poochee

xray


----------



## Gr3iz

tray


----------



## 2twenty2

fray


----------



## dotty999

flay


----------



## cwwozniak

flaw

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

claw

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

slaw


----------



## plodr

slay


----------



## cwwozniak

slam


----------



## dotty999

clam


----------



## cwwozniak

clad


----------



## dotty999

clod


----------



## cwwozniak

clog


----------



## poochee

slog


----------



## cwwozniak

flog


----------



## poochee

frog


----------



## 2twenty2

fros


----------



## dotty999

from


----------



## cwwozniak

frow

Good evening Dotty!


----------



## poochee

brow


----------



## cwwozniak

brew


----------



## poochee

crew


----------



## cwwozniak

chew


----------



## poochee

chef


----------



## dotty999

chew


----------



## plodr

chow


----------



## dotty999

crow


----------



## Gr3iz

crop


----------



## dotty999

clop


----------



## Demitari

chop

(pls watch my post :3)


----------



## dotty999

shop


----------



## Gr3iz

ship


----------



## cwwozniak

skip


----------



## dotty999

skim


----------



## 2twenty2

skin


----------



## dotty999

spin


----------



## plodr

spit


----------



## poochee

spot


----------



## Gr3iz

spat


----------



## poochee

span


----------



## 2twenty2

spar


----------



## Gr3iz

spur


----------



## cwwozniak

slur 

Hi Mark!


----------



## dotty999

slut


----------



## Gr3iz

slit

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## plodr

slat


----------



## dotty999

slab

Hi Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

slag


----------



## Gr3iz

slog


----------



## poochee

slow


----------



## cwwozniak

flow


----------



## poochee

flaw


----------



## Gr3iz

flew


----------



## cwwozniak

slew


----------



## plodr

sled


----------



## cwwozniak

bled


----------



## dotty999

bred

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

brad

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

bray


----------



## poochee

brat


----------



## 2twenty2

brag


----------



## Gr3iz

brig


----------



## cwwozniak

brim


----------



## plodr

grim


----------



## dotty999

grip


----------



## poochee

drip


----------



## 2twenty2

trip


----------



## Gr3iz

trap


----------



## cwwozniak

tray


----------



## Gr3iz

trey


----------



## 2twenty2

troy


----------



## cwwozniak

trot


----------



## poochee

trod


----------



## cwwozniak

prod


----------



## plodr

plod


----------



## cwwozniak

plot


----------



## poochee

clot


----------



## cwwozniak

slot


----------



## 2twenty2

blot


----------



## cwwozniak

blog


----------



## poochee

slog


----------



## Gr3iz

slug


----------



## cwwozniak

slut


----------



## poochee

glut


----------



## cwwozniak

gout


----------



## poochee

bout


----------



## 2twenty2

lout


----------



## poochee

loft


----------



## 2twenty2

loot


----------



## dotty999

lost


----------



## plodr

most


----------



## cwwozniak

moss


----------



## Gr3iz

mons


----------



## poochee

tons


----------



## Gr3iz

toes


----------



## cwwozniak

does


----------



## plodr

dogs


----------



## poochee

togs


----------



## Gr3iz

toga


----------



## poochee

yoga


----------



## 2twenty2

yogi


----------



## Gr3iz

yagi


----------



## plodr

magi


----------



## Gr3iz

maxi


----------



## 2twenty2

taxi


----------



## cwwozniak

tali


----------



## 2twenty2

mali


----------



## Gr3iz

mall


----------



## poochee

malt


----------



## plodr

halt


----------



## 2twenty2

salt


----------



## cwwozniak

silt


----------



## 2twenty2

silk


----------



## cwwozniak

sick


----------



## plodr

pick


----------



## dotty999

pink


----------



## Gr3iz

pine


----------



## cwwozniak

ping


----------



## 2twenty2

pong


----------



## cwwozniak

pang


----------



## plodr

tang


----------



## cwwozniak

dang


----------



## Gr3iz

dank


----------



## poochee

rank


----------



## cwwozniak

bank


----------



## poochee

sank


----------



## cwwozniak

hank


----------



## plodr

hark


----------



## dotty999

dark


----------



## cwwozniak

dart


----------



## poochee

part


----------



## Gr3iz

pact


----------



## cwwozniak

fact


----------



## plodr

face


----------



## dotty999

lace


----------



## cwwozniak

mace

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

mice

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rice


----------



## dotty999

rich


----------



## plodr

Rick


----------



## dotty999

sick


----------



## Gr3iz

sink


----------



## dotty999

mink


----------



## cwwozniak

link


----------



## Gr3iz

lick


----------



## poochee

lack


----------



## cwwozniak

luck


----------



## Gr3iz

lunk


----------



## dotty999

lank


----------



## 2twenty2

lark


----------



## dotty999

lurk


----------



## plodr

murk


----------



## cwwozniak

musk


----------



## Gr3iz

muck


----------



## cwwozniak

tuck

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

tusk

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

husk


----------



## Gr3iz

hulk


----------



## dotty999

bulk


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## Gr3iz

bask


----------



## cwwozniak

base

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

bare


----------



## cwwozniak

babe


----------



## Gr3iz

bate


----------



## dotty999

sate


----------



## Gr3iz

sane


----------



## 2twenty2

safe


----------



## poochee

sale


----------



## cwwozniak

sage


----------



## plodr

page


----------



## Gr3iz

pave


----------



## poochee

pale


----------



## Gr3iz

pate


----------



## dotty999

fate


----------



## 2twenty2

sate


----------



## dotty999

site


----------



## cwwozniak

rite 

Hi Dotty!


----------



## poochee

mite


----------



## plodr

mine


----------



## 2twenty2

mile


----------



## Gr3iz

milk


----------



## 2twenty2

mild


----------



## cwwozniak

mils


----------



## dotty999

miss


----------



## plodr

kiss


----------



## dotty999

hiss


----------



## cwwozniak

hips


----------



## 2twenty2

lips


----------



## dotty999

lids


----------



## poochee

bids


----------



## Gr3iz

bide


----------



## cwwozniak

wide


----------



## dotty999

wade


----------



## cwwozniak

wads

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## poochee

lads


----------



## cwwozniak

lids


----------



## poochee

kids


----------



## plodr

kiss


----------



## dotty999

kids


----------



## cwwozniak

kits


----------



## dotty999

fits


----------



## Gr3iz

fins


----------



## cwwozniak

fink


----------



## dotty999

funk


----------



## cwwozniak

dunk 

Good afternoon, Dotty.


----------



## 2twenty2

sunk


----------



## cwwozniak

lunk


----------



## dotty999

link

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

lint


----------



## plodr

hint


----------



## cwwozniak

hind


----------



## dotty999

mind


----------



## Gr3iz

minx


----------



## cwwozniak

mink


----------



## dotty999

monk

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

mock 

Hi Dotty!


----------



## plodr

lock


----------



## cwwozniak

sock


----------



## poochee

sack


----------



## cwwozniak

rack


----------



## poochee

tack


----------



## dotty999

task


----------



## cwwozniak

tusk


----------



## dotty999

busk


----------



## cwwozniak

husk


----------



## dotty999

hunk


----------



## poochee

junk


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## 2twenty2

punk


----------



## dotty999

pink


----------



## Gr3iz

pick


----------



## plodr

pack


----------



## dotty999

puck


----------



## Gr3iz

puce


----------



## cwwozniak

pure

Hi Mark!


----------



## dotty999

pyre

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

pyro

Hey guys!


----------



## cwwozniak

gyro

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

gyre


----------



## poochee

lyre


----------



## cwwozniak

lure


----------



## poochee

cure


----------



## Gr3iz

cube


----------



## poochee

cute


----------



## Gr3iz

cuts


----------



## poochee

nuts


----------



## 2twenty2

guts


----------



## cwwozniak

ruts


----------



## dotty999

rats


----------



## cwwozniak

rots 

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

cots

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

cats


----------



## dotty999

caps


----------



## poochee

maps


----------



## dotty999

mass


----------



## poochee

lass


----------



## dotty999

laps


----------



## poochee

taps


----------



## dotty999

tape


----------



## Gr3iz

tare


----------



## 2twenty2

tame


----------



## cwwozniak

tale


----------



## 2twenty2

tare


----------



## dotty999

tyre


----------



## plodr

lyre


----------



## cwwozniak

lure


----------



## dotty999

sure


----------



## cwwozniak

pure


----------



## dotty999

pare


----------



## poochee

part


----------



## Gr3iz

pant


----------



## cwwozniak

pang


----------



## poochee

sang


----------



## 2twenty2

tang


----------



## Gr3iz

tank


----------



## cwwozniak

bank


----------



## 2twenty2

lank


----------



## cwwozniak

rank


----------



## plodr

dank


----------



## dotty999

dark


----------



## cwwozniak

dork


----------



## Gr3iz

dock


----------



## cwwozniak

rock


----------



## Gr3iz

rook


----------



## poochee

took


----------



## Gr3iz

tool


----------



## cwwozniak

toot


----------



## dotty999

tout


----------



## cwwozniak

tour

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

dour

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

doer


----------



## dotty999

deer


----------



## poochee

beer


----------



## 2twenty2

seer


----------



## dotty999

seed


----------



## cwwozniak

seek


----------



## dotty999

leek


----------



## cwwozniak

week


----------



## dotty999

weep


----------



## plodr

weed


----------



## Gr3iz

weld


----------



## 2twenty2

meld


----------



## Gr3iz

mend


----------



## poochee

ment


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## cwwozniak

heat


----------



## plodr

hear


----------



## cwwozniak

tear


----------



## poochee

team


----------



## cwwozniak

tram


----------



## plodr

trap


----------



## Gr3iz

trip


----------



## poochee

drip


----------



## Gr3iz

drop


----------



## poochee

crop


----------



## dotty999

crow


----------



## cwwozniak

craw


----------



## dotty999

crew


----------



## cwwozniak

crow


Hello Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

grow

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

glow

Now Chuck's doing the duplicating ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> Now Chuck's doing the duplicating ... ;-)


   I mean, Whoops.

This one was last used January 22nd (by me) so I think I am safe to reuse it now.

*flow*


----------



## poochee

flop


----------



## cwwozniak

glop


----------



## poochee

plop


----------



## dotty999

prop


----------



## poochee

crop


----------



## plodr

drop


----------



## dotty999

drip


----------



## poochee

trip


----------



## dotty999

trim


----------



## Gr3iz

trig


----------



## dotty999

brig


----------



## cwwozniak

brie


----------



## Gr3iz

Brit


----------



## dotty999

very apt 

brat


----------



## plodr

beat


----------



## dotty999

belt


----------



## cwwozniak

welt


----------



## Gr3iz

west


----------



## cwwozniak

lest


----------



## dotty999

less


----------



## Gr3iz

lets


----------



## cwwozniak

lens


----------



## dotty999

fens


----------



## Gr3iz

fend


----------



## dotty999

fund


----------



## plodr

find


----------



## dotty999

kind


----------



## poochee

mind


----------



## Gr3iz

mild


----------



## cwwozniak

mold


----------



## Gr3iz

molt


----------



## cwwozniak

moll

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

moly 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

holy


----------



## Gr3iz

hole


----------



## cwwozniak

dole


----------



## Gr3iz

dote


----------



## plodr

note


----------



## Gr3iz

none


----------



## cwwozniak

bone


----------



## Gr3iz

bole


----------



## dotty999

bale


----------



## cwwozniak

bile

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

bill


----------



## 2twenty2

boll


----------



## Gr3iz

boil


----------



## cwwozniak

foil


----------



## Gr3iz

fail

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

mail

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

mall


----------



## plodr

gall


----------



## Gr3iz

gale


----------



## 2twenty2

game


----------



## poochee

tame


----------



## dotty999

tome


----------



## 2twenty2

dome


----------



## Gr3iz

dose


----------



## cwwozniak

rose 

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

role

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

sole

And a Happy Friday to you my friend.


----------



## Gr3iz

sold

10-Q


----------



## cwwozniak

cold


----------



## Gr3iz

colt


----------



## cwwozniak

coot


----------



## 2twenty2

moot


----------



## cwwozniak

soot


----------



## Gr3iz

soft


----------



## 2twenty2

sort


----------



## cwwozniak

fort


----------



## Gr3iz

font


----------



## plodr

foot


----------



## Gr3iz

fool


----------



## cwwozniak

wool


----------



## Gr3iz

wolf


----------



## cwwozniak

golf


----------



## poochee

gulf


----------



## 2twenty2

guff


----------



## Gr3iz

muff


----------



## poochee

puff


----------



## plodr

ruff


----------



## dotty999

cuff


----------



## cwwozniak

huff


----------



## plodr

haff


----------



## 2twenty2

gaff


----------



## Gr3iz

laff


----------



## plodr

naff


----------



## cwwozniak

narf


----------



## 2twenty2

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinky_and_the_Brain

barf


----------



## cwwozniak

bard


----------



## Gr3iz

bald


----------



## dotty999

bale


----------



## poochee

tale


----------



## dotty999

tame


----------



## cwwozniak

came


----------



## 2twenty2

same


----------



## dotty999

save


----------



## Gr3iz

sate


----------



## cwwozniak

sane

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

bane


----------



## Gr3iz

band

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bond


----------



## Gr3iz

bold


----------



## cwwozniak

bolt


----------



## Gr3iz

boot


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Mark!

moot


----------



## plodr

mood


----------



## dotty999

good


----------



## Gr3iz

goad


----------



## dotty999

goal


----------



## Gr3iz

foal


----------



## dotty999

foam


----------



## 2twenty2

roam


----------



## cwwozniak

road


----------



## 2twenty2

toad


----------



## Gr3iz

told


----------



## cwwozniak

fold


----------



## dotty999

fond


----------



## 2twenty2

pond


----------



## Gr3iz

pone


----------



## cwwozniak

pore

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and knucklehead.


----------



## Gr3iz

port

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## plodr

sort


----------



## cwwozniak

wort


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck!

tort


----------



## cwwozniak

tart


----------



## 2twenty2

tarn


----------



## cwwozniak

earn


----------



## poochee

ears


----------



## Gr3iz

eats


----------



## dotty999

cats


----------



## Gr3iz

cans


----------



## cwwozniak

cons


----------



## 2twenty2

dons


----------



## cwwozniak

duns


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

buns


----------



## cwwozniak

guns

Good morning, knucklehead.


----------



## plodr

suns


----------



## 2twenty2

nuns


----------



## dotty999

runs


----------



## cwwozniak

puns


----------



## poochee

punt


----------



## cwwozniak

runt


----------



## poochee

rent


----------



## 2twenty2

TGIF!

runt


----------



## cwwozniak

hunt



knucklehead said:


> TGIF!


You got that right, knucklehead.


----------



## dotty999

hung

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

hang


----------



## 2twenty2

bang


----------



## plodr

tang


----------



## Gr3iz

tank


----------



## cwwozniak

talk


----------



## Gr3iz

tack


----------



## cwwozniak

sack


----------



## 2twenty2

wack


----------



## cwwozniak

wick


----------



## 2twenty2

lick


----------



## Gr3iz

link


----------



## cwwozniak

lint


----------



## 2twenty2

ling


----------



## cwwozniak

long


----------



## plodr

gong


----------



## poochee

bong


----------



## cwwozniak

tong


----------



## dotty999

tone


----------



## cwwozniak

cone


----------



## dotty999

cane


----------



## 2twenty2

cine


----------



## dotty999

wine


----------



## 2twenty2

sine


----------



## Gr3iz

sire


----------



## poochee

tire


----------



## plodr

tore


----------



## dotty999

core


----------



## Gr3iz

corn


----------



## dotty999

born


----------



## cwwozniak

horn


----------



## 2twenty2

worn


----------



## Gr3iz

word


----------



## cwwozniak

wood

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wool

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pool


----------



## Gr3iz

poll


----------



## cwwozniak

pill


----------



## dotty999

sill


----------



## 2twenty2

till


----------



## dotty999

tilt


----------



## 2twenty2

tile


----------



## cwwozniak

rile


----------



## poochee

role


----------



## plodr

tole


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## dotty999

bolt


----------



## 2twenty2

molt


----------



## dotty999

colt


----------



## poochee

dolt


----------



## 2twenty2

jolt


----------



## dotty999

jilt


----------



## 2twenty2

tilt


----------



## plodr

tile


----------



## dotty999

bile


----------



## poochee

bill


----------



## cwwozniak

gill


----------



## 2twenty2

mill


----------



## cwwozniak

mull


----------



## plodr

bull


----------



## poochee

ball


----------



## HOBOcs

tall


----------



## cwwozniak

fall

Hi Jim! Long time no see.


----------



## poochee

fell


----------



## plodr

felt


----------



## poochee

belt


----------



## cwwozniak

melt


----------



## 2twenty2

pelt


----------



## plodr

pert


----------



## 2twenty2

pent


----------



## TheGingerNinja

bent


----------



## 2twenty2

gent


----------



## poochee

gelt


----------



## plodr

Celt


----------



## poochee

melt


----------



## cwwozniak

meat


----------



## poochee

meal


----------



## cwwozniak

mead


----------



## poochee

lead


----------



## 2twenty2

read


----------



## dotty999

real


----------



## cwwozniak

reel


----------



## TheGingerNinja

feel


----------



## 2twenty2

peel


----------



## cwwozniak

peep


----------



## 2twenty2

peer


----------



## dotty999

seer


----------



## cwwozniak

seem


----------



## plodr

deem


----------



## dotty999

deep


----------



## cwwozniak

weep


----------



## 2twenty2

seep


----------



## TheGingerNinja

keep


----------



## cwwozniak

keel


----------



## poochee

reel


----------



## cwwozniak

heel


----------



## poochee

peel


----------



## cwwozniak

peen


----------



## poochee

teen


----------



## cwwozniak

teed


----------



## dotty999

toed

Hi Chuck!


----------



## poochee

tied


----------



## plodr

died


----------



## poochee

lied


----------



## cwwozniak

vied

Hi Dotty!


----------



## poochee

view


----------



## cwwozniak

vies


----------



## TheGingerNinja

ties

'Evening , All


----------



## dotty999

toes

afternoon here


----------



## cwwozniak

goes 

Hi, Dotty and Andrew.

Late morning here.


----------



## 2twenty2

does


----------



## poochee

dies


----------



## plodr

dibs


----------



## poochee

bibs


----------



## 2twenty2

bobs


----------



## dotty999

cobs


----------



## TheGingerNinja

cabs


----------



## 2twenty2

nabs


----------



## Gr3iz

nags


----------



## dotty999

wags


----------



## cwwozniak

wads

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

wade


----------



## cwwozniak

wake


----------



## Gr3iz

wane


----------



## cwwozniak

want


----------



## Gr3iz

watt


----------



## cwwozniak

batt


----------



## Gr3iz

bait


----------



## plodr

wait


----------



## Gr3iz

wart


----------



## dotty999

dart


Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cant

Hiya Dotty dear! Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

cent


----------



## cwwozniak

bent


----------



## poochee

tent


----------



## Gr3iz

text


----------



## HOBOcs

test


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

tint


----------



## Gr3iz

tilt


----------



## TheGingerNinja

hilt

Hello, Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

hint

Hey Andrew!


----------



## 2twenty2

dint


----------



## plodr

dink


----------



## poochee

sink


----------



## Gr3iz

sick


----------



## dotty999

tick


----------



## Gr3iz

tisk


----------



## poochee

task


----------



## Gr3iz

tack


----------



## 2twenty2

tuck


----------



## cwwozniak

buck


----------



## Gr3iz

bunk


----------



## dotty999

bank

Hi Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

bans 

Just checked and this seems to be the first time this word has been used out of the last 8746 entries.


----------



## 2twenty2

bins


----------



## cwwozniak

gins


----------



## dotty999

sins


----------



## Gr3iz

sips

Hiya Doll!


----------



## 2twenty2

tips


----------



## dotty999

Gr3iz said:


> sips
> 
> Hiya Doll!


hey cheeky! 

pips


----------



## plodr

pipe


----------



## 2twenty2

wipe


----------



## cwwozniak

ripe


----------



## 2twenty2

rope


----------



## poochee

lope


----------



## cwwozniak

lore


----------



## 2twenty2

lode


----------



## poochee

bode


----------



## Gr3iz

bone


----------



## poochee

tone


----------



## Gr3iz

toke


----------



## cwwozniak

tyke


----------



## Gr3iz

type

Hey Chuck!!


----------



## 2twenty2

tape


----------



## Gr3iz

tare


----------



## cwwozniak

tame


----------



## Gr3iz

take


----------



## cwwozniak

sake


----------



## Gr3iz

same


----------



## cwwozniak

sale


----------



## Gr3iz

safe


----------



## cwwozniak

cafe


----------



## 2twenty2

care


----------



## plodr

cave


----------



## Gr3iz

cape


----------



## cwwozniak

nape


----------



## 2twenty2

gape


----------



## cwwozniak

gaps


----------



## 2twenty2

gars


----------



## Gr3iz

gats


----------



## cwwozniak

gabs 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

gobs

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

jobs


----------



## Gr3iz

jogs


----------



## cwwozniak

jigs


----------



## Gr3iz

jibs


----------



## cwwozniak

fibs


----------



## poochee

bibs


----------



## Gr3iz

bins


----------



## poochee

tins


----------



## Gr3iz

tine


----------



## plodr

fine


----------



## dotty999

cine


----------



## 2twenty2

wine


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## cwwozniak

wing


----------



## HOBOcs

sing


----------



## poochee

ding


----------



## cwwozniak

dine


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

line


----------



## cwwozniak

life

Hi knucklehead. By any chance, are you into Harley-Davidson motorcycles from the late 1930s or early 1940s?


----------



## dotty999

wife


----------



## Gr3iz

wire


----------



## dotty999

dire


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> Hi knucklehead. By any chance, are you into Harley-Davidson motorcycles from the late 1930s or early 1940s?


No. Harley-Davidson too rich for my blood . You referring to the motor "knucklehead" that harley-davidson had back then?

sire


----------



## Gr3iz

sine


----------



## cwwozniak

nine



knucklehead said:


> You referring to the motor "knucklehead" that harley-davidson had back then?


Yep. Thought it might be the source of your username here. I've been watching American Pickers on The History Channel and one of the stars just about drools every time he comes across an old Harley or a piece of one.


----------



## Gr3iz

nice


----------



## plodr

rice


----------



## Gr3iz

ripe


----------



## poochee

wipe


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> I've been watching American Pickers on The History Channel and one of the stars just about drools every time he comes across an old Harley or a piece of one.


American made! You can't get much better than that.

wire


----------



## Gr3iz

sire


----------



## 2twenty2

hire


----------



## Gr3iz

hive


----------



## cwwozniak

give

Hi, Mark and knucklehead.


----------



## dotty999

gave

Hi Chuck! there has been a terrorist attack here in the UK today, 4 killed including a police officer!


----------



## Gr3iz

gaze

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear! Stay safe, hon!


----------



## dotty999

haze

Hi Mark! shocking news for sure!


----------



## plodr

maze

I hope you are far away from the action, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

mane

I believe she is, though the UK is not that big to begin with ...


----------



## poochee

sane

Be safe Dotty...............


----------



## dotty999

bane

London is a huge city, thankfully I live far away from there!


----------



## Gr3iz

bate


----------



## poochee

late


----------



## dotty999

lame


----------



## Gr3iz

lake


----------



## dotty999

laze


----------



## poochee

maze


----------



## 2twenty2

faze


----------



## Gr3iz

fare


----------



## cwwozniak

fade


----------



## Gr3iz

fave


----------



## cwwozniak

rave


----------



## plodr

pave


----------



## poochee

have


----------



## 2twenty2

cave


----------



## cwwozniak

cake


----------



## Gr3iz

cane


----------



## cwwozniak

cage


----------



## poochee

rage


----------



## cwwozniak

wage


----------



## 2twenty2

sage


----------



## cwwozniak

sags


----------



## 2twenty2

saps


----------



## Gr3iz

sass


----------



## cwwozniak

sash


----------



## Gr3iz

hash


----------



## cwwozniak

gash


----------



## Gr3iz

gasp


----------



## cwwozniak

rasp


----------



## plodr

rash


----------



## cwwozniak

rush


----------



## Gr3iz

rust


----------



## 2twenty2

ruse


----------



## Gr3iz

rube


----------



## 2twenty2

rude


----------



## Gr3iz

rode


----------



## 2twenty2

node


----------



## Gr3iz

nude


----------



## cwwozniak

dude 

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dune

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

duke


----------



## Gr3iz

dupe


----------



## cwwozniak

dope


----------



## Gr3iz

dole


----------



## cwwozniak

bole


----------



## plodr

mole


----------



## Gr3iz

mope


----------



## poochee

nope


----------



## Gr3iz

none


----------



## poochee

tone


----------



## Gr3iz

toke


----------



## poochee

coke


----------



## 2twenty2

poke


----------



## cwwozniak

pole


----------



## plodr

mole


----------



## cwwozniak

sole


----------



## poochee

sale


----------



## Gr3iz

sake


----------



## cwwozniak

bake


----------



## Gr3iz

bale

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

base

Good Morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bask


----------



## cwwozniak

bash


----------



## Gr3iz

bath


----------



## cwwozniak

hath


----------



## Gr3iz

hash


----------



## 2twenty2

lath


----------



## Gr3iz

Knuck, I believe I stepped on your reply ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

hush


----------



## Gr3iz

husk


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Knuck, I believe I stepped on your reply ... ;-)


No. My fault I should have refreshed before I posted.

musk


----------



## Gr3iz

muck


----------



## cwwozniak

mock


----------



## Gr3iz

mack

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hack

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

wack


----------



## cwwozniak

walk

Hi, kh!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck!

balk


----------



## plodr

bale


----------



## Gr3iz

bald


----------



## cwwozniak

band


----------



## Gr3iz

bard


----------



## cwwozniak

lard


----------



## Gr3iz

land


----------



## 2twenty2

laud


----------



## cwwozniak

baud


----------



## 2twenty2

bald


----------



## cwwozniak

bold


----------



## plodr

fold


----------



## poochee

sold


----------



## cwwozniak

gold


----------



## poochee

cold


----------



## 2twenty2

mold


----------



## Gr3iz

mood


----------



## cwwozniak

good

Happy hump day, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

food


----------



## cwwozniak

hood


----------



## poochee

hoot


----------



## 2twenty2

moot


----------



## cwwozniak

toot


----------



## plodr

tool


----------



## cwwozniak

toil


----------



## Gr3iz

toll


----------



## 2twenty2

till


----------



## cwwozniak

will


----------



## Gr3iz

wilt


----------



## 2twenty2

tilt


----------



## Gr3iz

tint


----------



## 2twenty2

ting


----------



## Gr3iz

tine


----------



## 2twenty2

tone


----------



## Gr3iz

tome


----------



## cwwozniak

tomb


----------



## plodr

bomb


----------



## 2twenty2

comb


----------



## poochee

womb


----------



## plodr

womp (an abrupt increase in the illumination of a television screen resulting from an abrupt increase in signal strength)


----------



## dotty999

pomp

good word Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

pimp


----------



## Gr3iz

pump


----------



## cwwozniak

rump

Good evening, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rums

Good evening Chuck. Fighting to keep my eyes open. Heading to bed ... <yawn> G'night!


----------



## cwwozniak

rams

G'night, Mark.


----------



## poochee

rims


----------



## 2twenty2

sims


----------



## Gr3iz

sips


----------



## 2twenty2

tips


----------



## dotty999

tins


----------



## cwwozniak

bins

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

bits

Hi Chuck!


----------



## poochee

kits


----------



## plodr

kite


----------



## poochee

bite


----------



## Gr3iz

bile


----------



## dotty999

file


----------



## cwwozniak

fife

Hello, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

fine

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

find


----------



## Gr3iz

fink


----------



## cwwozniak

funk


----------



## Gr3iz

fund

That's not the first thing that came to mind. ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

If I may borrow from one of your recent comments in another game; No guts, no glory Mark! ;-) 

fend


----------



## Gr3iz

feed

Guilty as charged ...


----------



## cwwozniak

deed


----------



## Gr3iz

dead


----------



## cwwozniak

deal


----------



## Gr3iz

dell


----------



## 2twenty2

deli


----------



## poochee

demi


----------



## cwwozniak

demo


----------



## poochee

memo


----------



## Gr3iz

meme


----------



## 2twenty2

mere


----------



## Gr3iz

mete


----------



## 2twenty2

fete


----------



## Gr3iz

fate


----------



## plodr

mate


----------



## Gr3iz

math


----------



## cwwozniak

moth


----------



## Gr3iz

mote


----------



## cwwozniak

dote 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dome

G'day, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

home


----------



## poochee

hole


----------



## plodr

pole


----------



## cwwozniak

pale


----------



## Gr3iz

pane


----------



## 2twenty2

pare


----------



## poochee

care


----------



## Gr3iz

cafe


----------



## cwwozniak

case


----------



## 2twenty2

cage


----------



## cwwozniak

cave


----------



## Gr3iz

cove

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

love

Good afternoon, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

dove


----------



## Gr3iz

dome


----------



## plodr

Rome


----------



## 2twenty2

home


----------



## cwwozniak

hose


----------



## Gr3iz

dose


----------



## 2twenty2

rose


----------



## cwwozniak

nose


----------



## plodr

pose


----------



## cwwozniak

posh


----------



## Gr3iz

posy


----------



## poochee

post


----------



## 2twenty2

past


----------



## cwwozniak

pest


----------



## Gr3iz

peat 

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Friday, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

beat

Good afternoon, Mark and a Happy Friday to you, too.


----------



## Gr3iz

belt


----------



## plodr

pelt


----------



## Gr3iz

pert


----------



## 2twenty2

pent


----------



## Gr3iz

pend


----------



## cwwozniak

wend


----------



## Gr3iz

weed


----------



## cwwozniak

seed

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

sped

Hey Chuck! How are ya?


----------



## cwwozniak

spud 

I'm doing OK. How's by you?


----------



## Gr3iz

spun

Pretty all right. Working a few hours this morning. Done in another :06 ...


----------



## cwwozniak

span


----------



## Gr3iz

spin


----------



## plodr

spit


----------



## poochee

spat


----------



## Gr3iz

spay


----------



## 2twenty2

spry


----------



## plodr

Opry (as in Grand Old)


----------



## 2twenty2

Opra ( as in Winfrey )


----------



## Gr3iz

okra (as in yuck!)


----------



## poochee

okay

I like okra.


----------



## Gr3iz

Olay 

It takes all kinds ...;-) 
BTW Poochee, you changed two letters, but I'm not going to quibble. We'd practically painted ourselves into a corner ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

play


----------



## poochee

Gr3iz said:


> Olay
> 
> It takes all kinds ...;-)
> BTW Poochee, you changed two letters, but I'm not going to quibble. We'd practically painted ourselves into a corner ... ;-)


Thanks.


----------



## poochee

plan


----------



## Gr3iz

clan


----------



## poochee

clap


----------



## Gr3iz

clop


----------



## plodr

chop


----------



## Gr3iz

chap


----------



## cwwozniak

chaw


----------



## 2twenty2

chow


----------



## cwwozniak

crow


----------



## poochee

craw


----------



## plodr

crag


----------



## Gr3iz

cram


----------



## 2twenty2

crab


----------



## cwwozniak

grab


----------



## 2twenty2

drab


----------



## cwwozniak

drat


----------



## 2twenty2

brat


----------



## plodr

brag


----------



## poochee

drag


----------



## cwwozniak

dram


----------



## 2twenty2

draw


----------



## poochee

craw


----------



## poochee

drew


----------



## Gr3iz

Not quite sure which of your responses to reply to ... ;-)

crap


----------



## cwwozniak

trap

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## plodr

trip


----------



## 2twenty2

trim


----------



## Gr3iz

trig

Hi guys!


----------



## cwwozniak

brig 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

brag


----------



## 2twenty2

brad


----------



## Gr3iz

bred


----------



## cwwozniak

brew


----------



## Gr3iz

brow

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## poochee

trow


----------



## plodr

crow


----------



## cwwozniak

chow

Hi, Liz, Mark, and poochee


----------



## 2twenty2

chew


----------



## dotty999

crew


----------



## cwwozniak

grew

Hello, Dotty and kh.


----------



## Gr3iz

grow


----------



## cwwozniak

grog

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

grok

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

****


----------



## Gr3iz

goon


----------



## poochee

boon

*Happy Easter everyone.*


----------



## Gr3iz

born

Back atcha Poochee! And everyone else, as well!


----------



## poochee

torn


----------



## dotty999

horn

Happy Easter Pooch and the rest of the crew! I'm already feeling sick after eating too much chocolate!


----------



## plodr

corn
I hope everyone's Easter was happy. I don't buy Easter candy. I did have a piece of chocolate from other chocolate candy we bought in March.


----------



## poochee

lorn


----------



## Gr3iz

loon


----------



## dotty999

loot


----------



## cwwozniak

toot


----------



## dotty999

tout


----------



## cwwozniak

tort

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

tart


----------



## cwwozniak

wart


----------



## plodr

warn


----------



## cwwozniak

ward


----------



## poochee

bard


----------



## 2twenty2

lard


----------



## cwwozniak

lark


----------



## Gr3iz

lank


----------



## cwwozniak

hank


----------



## Gr3iz

hack

Good evening Chuck! <yawn> About that time ...


----------



## cwwozniak

hick

Hi Mark. Great minds think alike. About bed time for me, too. G'night.


----------



## poochee

tick


----------



## 2twenty2

sick


----------



## Gr3iz

sink


----------



## cwwozniak

silk


----------



## 2twenty2

bilk


----------



## plodr

milk


----------



## cwwozniak

mild


----------



## 2twenty2

wild


----------



## Gr3iz

wind


----------



## poochee

bind


----------



## cwwozniak

rind


----------



## poochee

ring


----------



## Gr3iz

rung


----------



## plodr

rune


----------



## 2twenty2

ruse


----------



## Gr3iz

rush


----------



## 2twenty2

rust


----------



## cwwozniak

lust


----------



## 2twenty2

bust


----------



## cwwozniak

bush


----------



## 2twenty2

lush


----------



## Gr3iz

lash


----------



## cwwozniak

last


----------



## Gr3iz

lase


----------



## cwwozniak

vase

Hi Mark!


----------



## dotty999

base

Hi Chuck, Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

bade

Hi Dotty!


----------



## plodr

made


----------



## Gr3iz

make

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty! Hi Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

maze


----------



## cwwozniak

raze


----------



## 2twenty2

faze


----------



## cwwozniak

fame


----------



## Gr3iz

fare


----------



## plodr

hare


----------



## Gr3iz

harm


----------



## plodr

hart


----------



## poochee

dart


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## poochee

part


----------



## HOBOcs

pant


----------



## Gr3iz

pane


----------



## 2twenty2

wane


----------



## Gr3iz

wand


----------



## plodr

band


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## Gr3iz

bark


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## poochee

sank


----------



## cwwozniak

sand


----------



## dotty999

wand


----------



## poochee

wind


----------



## dotty999

find


----------



## HOBOcs

fine


----------



## 2twenty2

fire


----------



## Gr3iz

file


----------



## cwwozniak

mile


----------



## dotty999

milk


----------



## 2twenty2

silk


----------



## cwwozniak

sill

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

silt

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

jilt


----------



## plodr

lilt


----------



## dotty999

lilo


----------



## cwwozniak

silo


----------



## dotty999

solo


----------



## cwwozniak

sole


----------



## dotty999

dole


----------



## Gr3iz

dolt


----------



## cwwozniak

bolt


----------



## Gr3iz

boot


----------



## dotty999

bout


----------



## Gr3iz

gout


----------



## cwwozniak

goat


----------



## dotty999

coat


----------



## Gr3iz

colt


----------



## 2twenty2

coot


----------



## Gr3iz

cool


----------



## poochee

pool


----------



## Gr3iz

poof


----------



## 2twenty2

poor


----------



## HOBOcs

pour


----------



## cwwozniak

sour


----------



## 2twenty2

tour


----------



## Gr3iz

dour


----------



## cwwozniak

hour


----------



## dotty999

four


----------



## cwwozniak

foul

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

foal

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

goal


----------



## dotty999

goat


----------



## cwwozniak

moat


----------



## dotty999

molt


----------



## Gr3iz

most


----------



## dotty999

host


----------



## cwwozniak

lost


----------



## poochee

cost


----------



## plodr

cyst


----------



## dotty999

cast


----------



## 2twenty2

past


----------



## Gr3iz

pact


----------



## dotty999

tact


----------



## Gr3iz

tart


----------



## cwwozniak

tarp


----------



## dotty999

warp

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

carp


----------



## cwwozniak

harp

Hi, Dotty and kh.


----------



## dotty999

hasp


----------



## cwwozniak

wasp


----------



## dotty999

wisp


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck!

wimp


----------



## cwwozniak

gimp


----------



## poochee

limp


----------



## cwwozniak

lump


----------



## poochee

bump


----------



## dotty999

burp


----------



## plodr

burr


----------



## dotty999

curr


----------



## HOBOcs

cure


----------



## 2twenty2

sure


----------



## Gr3iz

surf


----------



## 2twenty2

serf


----------



## cwwozniak

sere


----------



## dotty999

here


----------



## cwwozniak

hare


----------



## poochee

hire


----------



## cwwozniak

hide


----------



## poochee

tide


----------



## Gr3iz

time


----------



## cwwozniak

tile


----------



## plodr

mile


----------



## cwwozniak

mice


----------



## Gr3iz

mica


----------



## poochee

pica


----------



## dotty999

pick


----------



## poochee

kick


----------



## dotty999

sick


----------



## HOBOcs

sock


----------



## 2twenty2

sack


----------



## dotty999

suck


----------



## 2twenty2

duck


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## plodr

punk


----------



## cwwozniak

punt


----------



## dotty999

puny

Hi Chuck, Liz!


----------



## poochee

pony


----------



## 2twenty2

sony


----------



## Gr3iz

song


----------



## 2twenty2

sung


----------



## Gr3iz

sunk


----------



## poochee

sink


----------



## plodr

wink


----------



## Gr3iz

wick


----------



## dotty999

tick


----------



## Gr3iz

tics


----------



## dotty999

tips


----------



## Gr3iz

tops


----------



## cwwozniak

taps


----------



## Gr3iz

tape


----------



## cwwozniak

nape


----------



## 2twenty2

cape


----------



## cwwozniak

cope


----------



## 2twenty2

mornin Chuck!

lope


----------



## cwwozniak

mope

Good morning, kh!


----------



## 2twenty2

rope


----------



## cwwozniak

hope


----------



## poochee

hops


----------



## plodr

cops


----------



## poochee

tops


----------



## Gr3iz

toss


----------



## 2twenty2

boss


----------



## Gr3iz

bass


----------



## cwwozniak

mass


----------



## 2twenty2

lass


----------



## cwwozniak

pass


----------



## Gr3iz

past


----------



## poochee

last


----------



## plodr

lost


----------



## 2twenty2

list


----------



## cwwozniak

gist


----------



## Gr3iz

gift


----------



## cwwozniak

sift


----------



## dotty999

silt


----------



## plodr

silo


----------



## cwwozniak

sill


----------



## dotty999

will


----------



## poochee

sill


----------



## cwwozniak

hill


----------



## HOBOcs

hall


----------



## Gr3iz

haul


----------



## dotty999

caul


----------



## Gr3iz

cawl


----------



## cwwozniak

bawl 

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## plodr

bail


----------



## cwwozniak

fail


----------



## Gr3iz

fair

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hair

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

lair

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pair

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

pain


----------



## dotty999

rain


----------



## plodr

main


----------



## HOBOcs

mail


----------



## Gr3iz

mall


----------



## poochee

tall


----------



## Gr3iz

talk


----------



## poochee

balk


----------



## Gr3iz

bark


----------



## poochee

lark


----------



## Gr3iz

lank


----------



## dotty999

link


----------



## Gr3iz

lick


----------



## plodr

sick


----------



## dotty999

sack


----------



## Gr3iz

sank


----------



## poochee

tank


----------



## dotty999

dank


----------



## poochee

rank


----------



## Gr3iz

rack


----------



## cwwozniak

tack


----------



## Gr3iz

task


----------



## cwwozniak

tusk


----------



## dotty999

musk - one of my favourite perfumes

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

muck


----------



## dotty999

puck


----------



## plodr

luck


----------



## dotty999

lick


----------



## cwwozniak

tick


----------



## poochee

wick


----------



## Gr3iz

wink


----------



## dotty999

wind


----------



## cwwozniak

wine

Good afternoon, Dotty, and good morning, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

wile

Hi Chuck, it's late afternoon and the sun is shining for a change!


----------



## cwwozniak

wipe

We've had our share of both sunny and cloudy/rainy days the last two weeks. It has been unseasonably cool for a while as well.


----------



## dotty999

ripe


----------



## cwwozniak

rips


----------



## poochee

tips


----------



## cwwozniak

dips


----------



## Gr3iz

digs


----------



## plodr

dogs


----------



## Gr3iz

doge


----------



## cwwozniak

dote

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dome

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

come


----------



## Gr3iz

core

Hiya Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

bore


----------



## Gr3iz

bode 

Happy Hump Day, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

bade 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bake


----------



## cwwozniak

cake


----------



## plodr

fake


----------



## Gr3iz

fame


----------



## cwwozniak

dame


----------



## Gr3iz

daze


----------



## poochee

maze


----------



## Gr3iz

mate


----------



## poochee

late


----------



## cwwozniak

rate


----------



## Gr3iz

rape


----------



## cwwozniak

rage

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rags

G'day Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bags


----------



## poochee

tags


----------



## cwwozniak

wags


----------



## poochee

sags


----------



## Gr3iz

sass


----------



## cwwozniak

saps


----------



## Gr3iz

sans


----------



## dotty999

pans


----------



## Gr3iz

pang


----------



## cwwozniak

pant


----------



## Gr3iz

part


----------



## cwwozniak

past

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pact

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

pace


----------



## plodr

face


----------



## cwwozniak

mace


----------



## Gr3iz

mate


----------



## dotty999

mite

Hi Mark!


----------



## poochee

site


----------



## dotty999

side


----------



## poochee

tide


----------



## Gr3iz

tine

Hiya Dotty dear! Hi Poochee!


----------



## dotty999

tins


----------



## Gr3iz

tiny


----------



## poochee

tint


----------



## poochee

Gr3iz said:


> tine
> 
> Hiya Dotty dear! Hi Poochee!


Hi


----------



## plodr

dint


----------



## dotty999

diet


----------



## poochee

dies


----------



## cwwozniak

pies


----------



## poochee

lies


----------



## dotty999

lids


----------



## Gr3iz

lips


----------



## dotty999

pips


----------



## cwwozniak

pigs


----------



## plodr

wigs


----------



## dotty999

wits


----------



## poochee

with


----------



## dotty999

pith


----------



## Gr3iz

pity


----------



## cwwozniak

city

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Cite

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rite


----------



## Gr3iz

ripe


----------



## cwwozniak

pipe


----------



## Gr3iz

pike


----------



## cwwozniak

bike


----------



## Gr3iz

bite


----------



## cwwozniak

kite


----------



## Gr3iz

kine


----------



## cwwozniak

tine


----------



## Gr3iz

ting


----------



## cwwozniak

zing


----------



## dotty999

ring


----------



## poochee

ting


----------



## cwwozniak

tong

Hi, Dotty and poochee.


----------



## poochee

song

Hi Chuck.


----------



## cwwozniak

gong


----------



## dotty999

gang

Hi Chuck, pooch!


----------



## Gr3iz

hang


----------



## cwwozniak

bang


----------



## Gr3iz

band


----------



## dotty999

rand


----------



## plodr

sand


----------



## cwwozniak

hand


----------



## poochee

land


----------



## dotty999

lane


----------



## cwwozniak

laze 

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

lave


----------



## plodr

live


----------



## Gr3iz

life


----------



## dotty999

fife


----------



## Gr3iz

fine


----------



## poochee

line


----------



## Gr3iz

link


----------



## poochee

sink


----------



## Gr3iz

silk


----------



## cwwozniak

sulk


----------



## Gr3iz

sunk


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## Gr3iz

dusk

Well, hello Dolly! ;-)


----------



## poochee

musk


----------



## dotty999

Gr3iz said:


> dusk
> 
> Well, hello Dolly! ;-)


cheeky monkey! 

tusk


----------



## poochee

task


----------



## dotty999

mask


----------



## cwwozniak

mash


----------



## dotty999

mush


----------



## Gr3iz

muck



dotty999 said:


> cheeky monkey!


That would be me! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

lord luv a *duck*! who else!


----------



## Gr3iz

dusk


----------



## plodr

dunk


----------



## Gr3iz

dung


----------



## poochee

dune


----------



## dotty999

rune


----------



## Gr3iz

rube


----------



## cwwozniak

rubs


----------



## dotty999

cubs

Hi Chuck, another lovely sunny day here!


----------



## cwwozniak

cabs

Hi, Dotty. We have a nice, warm sunny start of the day here. However, we had all heck break loose last night with a deluge, high winds, thunder, and lightning.


----------



## Gr3iz

cats

Mornin' Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

cuts

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

cute (like Dotty!)


----------



## cwwozniak

jute

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

juke


----------



## cwwozniak

puke


----------



## plodr

pure


----------



## Gr3iz

puce


----------



## cwwozniak

pule


----------



## Gr3iz

pull


----------



## cwwozniak

poll


----------



## Gr3iz

pole

Happy Friday Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

role

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

robe

Hiya Sweetcheeks!


----------



## 2twenty2

rose


----------



## Gr3iz

rope


----------



## plodr

ripe


----------



## Gr3iz

rive


----------



## dotty999

jive


----------



## Gr3iz

jibe


----------



## poochee

vibe


----------



## dotty999

vile


----------



## poochee

pile


----------



## cwwozniak

rile


----------



## Gr3iz

rife


----------



## poochee

rite


----------



## 2twenty2

rice


----------



## dotty999

mice


----------



## cwwozniak

dice

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

nice


----------



## Gr3iz

nine


----------



## cwwozniak

mine


----------



## dotty999

mind


----------



## plodr

rind


----------



## poochee

rend


----------



## Gr3iz

read


----------



## cwwozniak

rear


----------



## Gr3iz

reap


----------



## 2twenty2

real


----------



## cwwozniak

seal


----------



## 2twenty2

deal


----------



## cwwozniak

heal


----------



## poochee

meal


----------



## Gr3iz

mead


----------



## dotty999

meld


----------



## Gr3iz

mend


----------



## plodr

tend


----------



## 2twenty2

fend


----------



## Gr3iz

feed


----------



## cwwozniak

feel


----------



## Gr3iz

fell


----------



## cwwozniak

felt


----------



## Gr3iz

feat

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

flat


----------



## cwwozniak

flab

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

flub


----------



## cwwozniak

slub


----------



## Gr3iz

slob

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

slow

Hi Mark, Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

slog


----------



## dotty999

blog


----------



## Gr3iz

blot

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## plodr

blow


----------



## HOBOcs

slow


----------



## cwwozniak

show

Hi, Jim!


----------



## Gr3iz

shop


----------



## 2twenty2

shot


----------



## cwwozniak

shut


----------



## Gr3iz

shun


----------



## cwwozniak

shin

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

ship

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

slip

With this particular workweek, I wish it was Friday already.


----------



## plodr

skip


----------



## 2twenty2

snip


----------



## Gr3iz

snit


----------



## poochee

suit


----------



## cwwozniak

suet


----------



## Gr3iz

sued 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

shed 

And a good morning to you, sir.


----------



## Gr3iz

shod


----------



## 2twenty2

shot


----------



## cwwozniak

soot

Hi, kh!


----------



## Gr3iz

sort


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck!

sore


----------



## cwwozniak

bore


----------



## 2twenty2

tore


----------



## plodr

core


----------



## cwwozniak

cord


----------



## Gr3iz

cold


----------



## cwwozniak

cola


----------



## 2twenty2

colt


----------



## cwwozniak

volt


----------



## 2twenty2

bolt


----------



## cwwozniak

bold


----------



## 2twenty2

mold


----------



## cwwozniak

meld


----------



## Gr3iz

mend


----------



## 2twenty2

tend


----------



## cwwozniak

tent


----------



## dotty999

went


----------



## cwwozniak

want

Good evening, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

wand

Hi Chuck! the weather's been lovely here for a change so went for a stroll in my local park to feed the squirrels and the ducks, had a great afternoon!


----------



## cwwozniak

wane 

I just have to open my front door if I want to feed the squirrels, ducks, rabbits, sparrows, finches, blue jays, woodpeckers, and cardinals. My girlfriend and I set up a pole with five bird feeding stations about 8 feet in front of the living room picture window. We also set out vegetable bits and unsalted peanuts on the ground around the feeder and by the front door. She has not been by the house for a few days and I swear that I can hear the squirrels yelling at me when I get home from work because their dinner is late.


----------



## dotty999

wine

you're so lucky to have all that on your doorstep,I would love to see squirrels in my garden! They are so tame they will hold my hand to take the nuts, sadly I've never seen the red variety and the common greys are treated as vermin by many but not by me!


----------



## cwwozniak

wing


----------



## dotty999

ding


----------



## Gr3iz

dint


----------



## 2twenty2

dine


----------



## Gr3iz

dire


----------



## 2twenty2

dice


----------



## Gr3iz

dick (as in detective)


----------



## plodr

hick


----------



## cwwozniak

hock


----------



## 2twenty2

mock


----------



## cwwozniak

lock


----------



## dotty999

lack


----------



## cwwozniak

pack

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

pace


----------



## dotty999

lace


----------



## poochee

mace


----------



## dotty999

mice


----------



## 2twenty2

lice


----------



## poochee

lace


----------



## 2twenty2

lade


----------



## plodr

bade


----------



## cwwozniak

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

bane


----------



## dotty999

bone


----------



## 2twenty2

bong


----------



## plodr

bang


----------



## poochee

sang


----------



## dotty999

fang


----------



## 2twenty2

tang


----------



## Gr3iz

tank


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## cwwozniak

dark


----------



## 2twenty2

lark


----------



## cwwozniak

lard


----------



## Gr3iz

laud


----------



## cwwozniak

loud

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

lord

Hey Chuck!!


----------



## cwwozniak

load


----------



## plodr

goad


----------



## cwwozniak

goal


----------



## dotty999

coal


----------



## 2twenty2

foal


----------



## cwwozniak

fool


----------



## 2twenty2

cool


----------



## Gr3iz

coil


----------



## cwwozniak

soil


----------



## plodr

soul


----------



## cwwozniak

sour


----------



## poochee

tour


----------



## 2twenty2

dour


----------



## Gr3iz

door


----------



## cwwozniak

doom


----------



## dotty999

loom


----------



## cwwozniak

zoom


----------



## plodr

room


----------



## cwwozniak

root


----------



## dotty999

foot

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

boot

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

loot


----------



## dotty999

lost


----------



## Gr3iz

loss


----------



## poochee

toss


----------



## dotty999

boss


----------



## 2twenty2

moss


----------



## dotty999

miss


----------



## cwwozniak

mist


----------



## dotty999

mast

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

must

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

muse


----------



## plodr

fuse


----------



## Gr3iz

fume


----------



## plodr

fame


----------



## Gr3iz

fade


----------



## cwwozniak

fate


----------



## poochee

mate


----------



## 2twenty2

late


----------



## Gr3iz

lath


----------



## dotty999

path


----------



## HOBOcs

bath


----------



## Gr3iz

bash


----------



## poochee

cash


----------



## Gr3iz

cast


----------



## dotty999

cost


----------



## 2twenty2

lost


----------



## cwwozniak

list


----------



## Gr3iz

lift


----------



## dotty999

sift

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

silt 

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

wilt


----------



## cwwozniak

kilt

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

kill

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

dill


----------



## cwwozniak

doll


----------



## poochee

roll


----------



## 2twenty2

moll


----------



## dotty999

mall


----------



## Gr3iz

malt


----------



## cwwozniak

male


----------



## dotty999

bale

Hi Chuck!

it's raining cats and dogs here, shocking weather!


----------



## cwwozniak

bile

Hi, Dotty. In that case, be careful you don't step in a poodle. 

We've only had some over night rain the last few days. It's supposed to be dry and mostly sunny until Thursday. I am way behind in putting in my vegetable garden this year.


----------



## 2twenty2

rile


----------



## cwwozniak

role


----------



## poochee

rule


----------



## cwwozniak

mule


----------



## poochee

mull


----------



## cwwozniak

cull


----------



## plodr

dull


----------



## cwwozniak

full


----------



## Gr3iz

furl


----------



## cwwozniak

hurl


----------



## plodr

curl


----------



## cwwozniak

purl


----------



## Gr3iz

purr


----------



## 2twenty2

burr


----------



## Gr3iz

burn


----------



## cwwozniak

born


----------



## Gr3iz

boon

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

boor

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

boot

Mornin' pal! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

blot

And a Happy Hump Day to you, sir.


----------



## plodr

clot


----------



## cwwozniak

clog


----------



## poochee

clod


----------



## Gr3iz

clop


----------



## dotty999

slop


----------



## Gr3iz

slap


----------



## dotty999

flap


----------



## 2twenty2

flop


----------



## cwwozniak

slop


----------



## Gr3iz

shop


----------



## cwwozniak

stop


----------



## Gr3iz

stow

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

snow

Mornin' Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

snot


----------



## 2twenty2

knot


----------



## Gr3iz

know


----------



## cwwozniak

knob


----------



## Gr3iz

snob


----------



## dotty999

snog


----------



## Gr3iz

snag


----------



## plodr

shag


----------



## Gr3iz

sham


----------



## 2twenty2

shad


----------



## Gr3iz

shed


----------



## dotty999

sled


----------



## Gr3iz

slew


----------



## plodr

stew


----------



## dotty999

stow


----------



## Gr3iz

snow


----------



## dotty999

snot


----------



## Gr3iz

snit


----------



## poochee

suit


----------



## 2twenty2

slit


----------



## dotty999

slip


----------



## 2twenty2

slim


----------



## plodr

slam


----------



## 2twenty2

slum


----------



## poochee

glum


----------



## dotty999

glue


----------



## 2twenty2

glut


----------



## cwwozniak

gout


----------



## plodr

bout


----------



## dotty999

bolt


----------



## Gr3iz

boot


----------



## 2twenty2

blot


----------



## Gr3iz

blog


----------



## dotty999

clog


----------



## Gr3iz

clod


----------



## cwwozniak

clot

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

clat

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

clap

Hi guys!


----------



## cwwozniak

chap


----------



## 2twenty2

crap


----------



## Gr3iz

craw


----------



## cwwozniak

draw


----------



## Gr3iz

drew


----------



## cwwozniak

brew


----------



## Gr3iz

bred


----------



## dotty999

ired


----------



## Gr3iz

ires


----------



## dotty999

iris


----------



## Gr3iz

ibis


----------



## plodr

obis


----------



## 2twenty2

odis


----------



## dotty999

odds


----------



## Gr3iz

adds


----------



## cwwozniak

aids

Hello, Dotty and Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

aide

Mornin' Chuck! How goes?


----------



## cwwozniak

tide

I'm doin' OK. How's by you?


----------



## 2twenty2

ride


----------



## cwwozniak

rife


----------



## plodr

riff


----------



## Gr3iz

rift


cwwozniak said:


> I'm doin' OK. How's by you?


Doing well. Just got back from lunch. We went to a BBQ buffet place. Two of my favorite words in one place! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

sift

I love the buffet diners, eat as much as you like


----------



## Gr3iz

silt

I get my money's worth! ;-)


----------



## poochee

tilt


----------



## cwwozniak

lilt


----------



## Gr3iz

list

Mornin' pal! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

gist

Hiya Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

gift


----------



## cwwozniak

lift


----------



## dotty999

lint


----------



## Gr3iz

line


----------



## cwwozniak

tine


----------



## Gr3iz

tile


----------



## dotty999

file

Hi sweet cheeks!


----------



## Gr3iz

fine

Hiya Cutie Pie! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

find


----------



## Gr3iz

fink


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## plodr

link


----------



## Gr3iz

lick


----------



## 2twenty2

tick


----------



## cwwozniak

nick


----------



## Gr3iz

nice


----------



## cwwozniak

mice

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

mire

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

mite

Anyhing new and excting happening, or just the same-ol same old?


----------



## Gr3iz

mitt

I've got another 4 weeks, 1 day and 2 hours until I retire! I'm giving up. I'll do some temp/contract stuff, but I just cannot find a decent job, so forget it ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

mint

I've got another 85 weeks to go if I retire when my girlfriend wants me to, as soon as I'm eligible for full SS benefits.


----------



## Gr3iz

mink

I'm doing early retirement ...


----------



## dotty999

link

I retired well before I needed to, thank goodness, I've always been a saver and I could afford to stay at home!


----------



## Gr3iz

line

I'm not 100% I can afford it, but I'm committed. The health insurance will be my biggest problem, I think ...


----------



## plodr

link ---> tine ??? I don't think so.

I'm enjoying retirement.

I'll assume Mark edits his post to replace tine with *l*ine,
and I'll follow with wine (good to toast all the retirees!)


----------



## cwwozniak

lick


----------



## 2twenty2

link


----------



## Gr3iz

And back to link again ... ;-)

lunk


----------



## cwwozniak

junk

Hi Mark, and a Happy Friday to ya!!!


----------



## Gr3iz

funk

Thank you, my friend ...


----------



## cwwozniak

bunk


----------



## Gr3iz

busk


----------



## dotty999

dusk


----------



## Gr3iz

duck


----------



## dotty999

buck


----------



## Gr3iz

bunk


----------



## dotty999

hunk


----------



## Gr3iz

hunt


----------



## cwwozniak

runt


----------



## Gr3iz

rust


----------



## cwwozniak

rest


----------



## dotty999

pest


----------



## Gr3iz

pent


----------



## plodr

went


----------



## Gr3iz

west


----------



## cwwozniak

nest


----------



## plodr

zest


----------



## poochee

test


----------



## cwwozniak

best


----------



## poochee

lest


----------



## cwwozniak

lost


----------



## dotty999

loot


----------



## 2twenty2

moot


----------



## cwwozniak

mood


----------



## 2twenty2

moon


----------



## poochee

soon


----------



## dotty999

boon


----------



## plodr

book


----------



## 2twenty2

boor


----------



## poochee

boot


----------



## Gr3iz

bolt


----------



## 2twenty2

volt


----------



## Gr3iz

vole


----------



## dotty999

dole

Hi Mark!


----------



## plodr

doll


----------



## Gr3iz

dolt

Hiya Dotty dear! Hi Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

molt


----------



## cwwozniak

melt


----------



## 2twenty2

malt


----------



## Gr3iz

mart


----------



## dotty999

dart


----------



## Gr3iz

daft

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## cwwozniak

raft

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rant

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

runt


----------



## Gr3iz

rust


----------



## 2twenty2

rest


----------



## Gr3iz

rent


----------



## 2twenty2

runt


----------



## cwwozniak

rung


----------



## poochee

rang


----------



## dotty999

fang


----------



## cwwozniak

fans

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

fads


----------



## cwwozniak

fats

Hi Mark and Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Gr3iz

fate

Thank you, my friend! And right back atcha!


----------



## dotty999

fare

Hi my dear friends!


----------



## Gr3iz

fade

Hi there Doll!


----------



## dotty999

fame

doll! cheeky dog!


----------



## plodr

fate


----------



## Gr3iz

fare

You rang? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

fake
Hello, you two lovebirds.


----------



## Gr3iz

fave 

She's such a cutie. I can't help myself ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

five


----------



## Gr3iz

fine


----------



## 2twenty2

fire


----------



## Gr3iz

firm


----------



## dotty999

farm

I accept your flattery cos of course you've seen me!


----------



## 2twenty2

form


----------



## dotty999

fork


----------



## poochee

fort


----------



## dotty999

font


----------



## 2twenty2

foot


----------



## cwwozniak

hoot


----------



## dotty999

host


----------



## Gr3iz

hose



dotty999 said:


> I accept your flattery cos of course you've seen me!


That's how I know! Silly ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

nose

moi silly?


----------



## Gr3iz

node

You see anyone else around here? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

code

just me and thee!


----------



## Gr3iz

core

Sounds perfect to me! Quiet with lovely company! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

fore

exactly!


----------



## cwwozniak

sore


Gr3iz said:


> You see anyone else around here? ;-)





dotty999 said:


> just me and thee!


What am I; chopped liver?


----------



## dotty999

pore

now that made me laugh out loud!


----------



## cwwozniak

porn 

Glad I gave you a laugh.


----------



## Gr3iz

port

Sorry, Chuck, but you must've stepped out for a bit ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

pork

boys will be boys!


----------



## Gr3iz

pock

And girls will always be cherished! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

puck


----------



## cwwozniak

pack


----------



## plodr

hack


----------



## dotty999

hank


----------



## Gr3iz

hark


----------



## dotty999

bark


----------



## Gr3iz

bard


----------



## dotty999

ward


----------



## Gr3iz

wand


----------



## dotty999

wend


----------



## poochee

tend


----------



## Gr3iz

teed


----------



## cwwozniak

deed


----------



## Gr3iz

deer

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

beer

Good morning, and a happy Friday to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bear


----------



## plodr

wear


----------



## dotty999

weak


----------



## Gr3iz

week


----------



## 2twenty2

leek


----------



## Gr3iz

leer


----------



## dotty999

seer


----------



## 2twenty2

beer


----------



## dotty999

beet


----------



## Gr3iz

bent


----------



## 2twenty2

beef


----------



## plodr

bent ---> beef ?


----------



## Gr3iz

It was a tie, and mine must've won by a few seconds ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'll continue from your bent 

belt


----------



## 2twenty2

bolt


----------



## poochee

colt


----------



## dotty999

cold


----------



## 2twenty2

cola


----------



## Gr3iz

coda


----------



## dotty999

coma


----------



## poochee

come


----------



## Gr3iz

cove


----------



## poochee

dove


----------



## Gr3iz

dole


----------



## plodr

done


----------



## Gr3iz

dome


----------



## 2twenty2

dope


----------



## Gr3iz

dose


----------



## dotty999

rose


----------



## Gr3iz

rope

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

hope

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hose


----------



## 2twenty2

hone


----------



## Gr3iz

honk


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## plodr

oops honk ---> bank

I'll assume dotty wanted to type hank

I'll follow with
yank


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## dotty999

rank

you were right Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

sank


----------



## Gr3iz

sack


----------



## plodr

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

pack


----------



## Gr3iz

park


----------



## dotty999

perk


----------



## Gr3iz

peck


----------



## dotty999

neck


----------



## Gr3iz

nock


----------



## dotty999

dock


----------



## Gr3iz

dork

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## poochee

dark


----------



## 2twenty2

lark


----------



## dotty999

lank


----------



## 2twenty2

lack


----------



## Gr3iz

lace


----------



## cwwozniak

face 

Hi, Mark and kh!


----------



## dotty999

fact

Hi all!


----------



## cwwozniak

pact 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

part


----------



## cwwozniak

pare


----------



## Gr3iz

pane

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

cane

And a Happy Hump Day to you, my friend.


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## cwwozniak

cast


----------



## Gr3iz

cash


----------



## cwwozniak

case


----------



## Gr3iz

cape


----------



## dotty999

tape


----------



## Gr3iz

tare


----------



## cwwozniak

tame


----------



## Gr3iz

tamp


----------



## poochee

ramp


----------



## Gr3iz

rasp


----------



## plodr

gasp


----------



## Gr3iz

gawp


----------



## cwwozniak

gamp


----------



## Gr3iz

game


----------



## cwwozniak

gate

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

gats

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

guts


----------



## Gr3iz

guns


----------



## 2twenty2

gins


----------



## Gr3iz

gigs


----------



## dotty999

gags


----------



## 2twenty2

gaps


----------



## Gr3iz

gape


----------



## 2twenty2

rape


----------



## dotty999

tape


----------



## plodr

nape


----------



## 2twenty2

cape


----------



## cwwozniak

cage


----------



## Gr3iz

came


----------



## cwwozniak

camp

Hiya Mark, and Happy Friday!


----------



## Gr3iz

carp

Thank you, my friend, and the same to you!


----------



## cwwozniak

warp


----------



## Gr3iz

wasp


----------



## dotty999

wisp


----------



## Gr3iz

wise

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## cwwozniak

wish


----------



## 2twenty2

wash


----------



## cwwozniak

sash


----------



## Gr3iz

sass


----------



## plodr

bass


----------



## Gr3iz

bask


----------



## cwwozniak

base


----------



## Gr3iz

bane


----------



## dotty999

sane


----------



## 2twenty2

sine


----------



## dotty999

sink


----------



## 2twenty2

sank


----------



## dotty999

dank


----------



## cwwozniak

rank


----------



## plodr

bank


----------



## cwwozniak

band


----------



## 2twenty2

hand


----------



## dotty999

rand


----------



## cwwozniak

sand

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

send

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

lend


----------



## dotty999

fend


----------



## plodr

mend


----------



## dotty999

bend


----------



## Gr3iz

bead


----------



## poochee

lead


----------



## Gr3iz

lean


----------



## dotty999

loan


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn


----------



## dotty999

corn


----------



## Gr3iz

coin


----------



## cwwozniak

coil

Hi, Dottty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

cool

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pool


----------



## 2twenty2

tool


----------



## cwwozniak

wool

Hi, kh.


----------



## Gr3iz

wood


----------



## poochee

food


----------



## Gr3iz

fold


----------



## plodr

gold


----------



## Gr3iz

golf


----------



## poochee

wolf


----------



## dotty999

woof


----------



## Gr3iz

woos


----------



## plodr

wood


----------



## poochee

food


----------



## dotty999

foot


----------



## Gr3iz

font


----------



## cwwozniak

fort


----------



## dotty999

port

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

porn

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## poochee

lorn


----------



## 2twenty2

born


----------



## cwwozniak

horn


----------



## Gr3iz

hore


----------



## cwwozniak

hare

Hi Mark. Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Gr3iz

have

Hey Chuck! And a Happy Hump Day to you, my friend!


----------



## dotty999

hive

Hi you two!


----------



## Gr3iz

hide

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

hire


----------



## Gr3iz

hike


----------



## dotty999

pike


----------



## Gr3iz

pine


----------



## dotty999

pane


----------



## Gr3iz

pare


----------



## dotty999

fare


----------



## Gr3iz

farm


----------



## cwwozniak

harm


----------



## Gr3iz

hart


----------



## plodr

tart


----------



## Gr3iz

tact


----------



## dotty999

pact


----------



## Gr3iz

pant


----------



## dotty999

pint


----------



## Gr3iz

Pict


----------



## cwwozniak

pact


----------



## dotty999

past

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

mast

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

mass


----------



## cwwozniak

moss

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

most

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

mist


----------



## Gr3iz

mint


----------



## dotty999

mist


----------



## 2twenty2

mast


----------



## Gr3iz

malt


----------



## plodr

melt


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## dotty999

teat

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

test

Hiya Cutie! How are ya?


----------



## dotty999

rest

I'm good, you?


----------



## Gr3iz

rent

As well as can be expected, thank you.


----------



## dotty999

vent


----------



## Gr3iz

vest


----------



## dotty999

vast


----------



## Gr3iz

vase


----------



## dotty999

base


----------



## 2twenty2

case


----------



## cwwozniak

cash


----------



## Gr3iz

cath


----------



## cwwozniak

cats

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

cans

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

cons

And a Happy Friday to you!


----------



## Gr3iz

conk


----------



## cwwozniak

wonk


----------



## Gr3iz

work

I hope I don't get in trouble for using a dirty 4-letter word!


----------



## poochee

pork


----------



## Gr3iz

pock


----------



## plodr

pick


----------



## Gr3iz

pink


----------



## dotty999

rink


----------



## Gr3iz

risk


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> *work*
> 
> I hope I don't get in trouble for using a dirty 4-letter word!


No swearing! 

rusk


----------



## dotty999

musk


----------



## 2twenty2

dusk


----------



## plodr

dust


----------



## 2twenty2

lust


----------



## dotty999

lush


----------



## 2twenty2

bush


----------



## dotty999

bash


----------



## plodr

dash


----------



## dotty999

cash


----------



## 2twenty2

gash


----------



## dotty999

gasp


----------



## Gr3iz

gamp


----------



## dotty999

ramp


----------



## Gr3iz

rasp


----------



## dotty999

wasp


----------



## Gr3iz

warp


----------



## 2twenty2

ware


----------



## dotty999

fare


----------



## plodr

fate


----------



## Gr3iz

fame


----------



## dotty999

game


----------



## Gr3iz

gale


----------



## dotty999

dale


----------



## Gr3iz

dare


----------



## poochee

care


----------



## 2twenty2

bare


----------



## dotty999

hare


----------



## 2twenty2

fare


----------



## dotty999

fire


----------



## cwwozniak

file

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

film

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

fill


----------



## dotty999

dill


----------



## plodr

pill


----------



## Gr3iz

pile


----------



## 2twenty2

tile


----------



## Gr3iz

tine


----------



## dotty999

wine


----------



## 2twenty2

tire


----------



## Gr3iz

tore


----------



## 2twenty2

tone


----------



## cwwozniak

tote


----------



## Gr3iz

tome

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

toke


----------



## Gr3iz

poke

Hey knuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## 2twenty2

Happy hump day to you too Mark!

pike


----------



## cwwozniak

like
Hi, Mark and kh!


----------



## plodr

lake


----------



## Gr3iz

laze


----------



## dotty999

lame


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck!

lane


----------



## Gr3iz

land


----------



## 2twenty2

lank


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## cwwozniak

back

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

bark


----------



## cwwozniak

balk


----------



## 2twenty2

bask


----------



## Gr3iz

bash


----------



## dotty999

hash

Hi Mark, Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

hasp

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

rasp


----------



## Gr3iz

ramp


----------



## dotty999

damp


----------



## Gr3iz

dame


----------



## dotty999

name


----------



## Gr3iz

nave


----------



## dotty999

save


----------



## Gr3iz

sate


----------



## plodr

mate


----------



## poochee

late


----------



## 2twenty2

fate


----------



## cwwozniak

hate


----------



## Gr3iz

have


----------



## cwwozniak

rave

Hi Mark, and a happy Friday to you!


----------



## Gr3iz

rove

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday to you, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

wove


----------



## Gr3iz

woke


----------



## plodr

poke


----------



## Gr3iz

pone


----------



## 2twenty2

pore


----------



## Gr3iz

pork


----------



## dotty999

perk


----------



## 2twenty2

pert


----------



## Gr3iz

peat


----------



## cwwozniak

pear


----------



## 2twenty2

peal


----------



## dotty999

deal


----------



## 2twenty2

dear


----------



## plodr

near


----------



## 2twenty2

sear


----------



## dotty999

star


----------



## Gr3iz

stir


----------



## plodr

Stia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stia


----------



## Gr3iz

stie


----------



## dotty999

stim


----------



## Gr3iz

stem


----------



## cwwozniak

step


----------



## Gr3iz

stet


----------



## 2twenty2

stew


----------



## cwwozniak

skew


----------



## Gr3iz

spew


----------



## 2twenty2

slew


----------



## cwwozniak

slaw


----------



## 2twenty2

slow


----------



## cwwozniak

blow


----------



## 2twenty2

glow


----------



## dotty999

flow


----------



## cwwozniak

frow


----------



## plodr

crow


----------



## dotty999

crew


----------



## 2twenty2

brew


----------



## dotty999

bred


----------



## poochee

tred


----------



## dotty999

trod


----------



## 2twenty2

trot


----------



## cwwozniak

toot

Hi, kh!


----------



## Gr3iz

tort


----------



## cwwozniak

torn


----------



## Gr3iz

town

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

gown


----------



## Gr3iz

goon


----------



## cwwozniak

good


----------



## Gr3iz

gold


----------



## cwwozniak

hold


----------



## Gr3iz

hoed


----------



## cwwozniak

hoes


----------



## Gr3iz

hots


----------



## cwwozniak

huts


----------



## plodr

nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

guts


----------



## dotty999

gums

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bums

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

bump


----------



## cwwozniak

rump


----------



## Gr3iz

romp


----------



## 2twenty2

rome


----------



## dotty999

dome


----------



## Gr3iz

dole


----------



## 2twenty2

dote


----------



## cwwozniak

doth


----------



## Gr3iz

dots


----------



## cwwozniak

tots
Good morning, and Happy Humpday, Mark!


----------



## plodr

pots


----------



## Gr3iz

pods


----------



## cwwozniak

rods


----------



## dotty999

hods


----------



## cwwozniak

gods 

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

gads

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

lads


----------



## dotty999

lids


----------



## poochee

lies


----------



## dotty999

ties


----------



## Gr3iz

tips


----------



## 2twenty2

tins


----------



## dotty999

tons


----------



## Gr3iz

tone


----------



## dotty999

cone


----------



## cwwozniak

lone


----------



## dotty999

lane

Hi and goodnight Chuck, bedtime for me!


----------



## poochee

lame


----------



## plodr

same


----------



## Gr3iz

sake


----------



## cwwozniak

sage


----------



## Gr3iz

saga


----------



## dotty999

sags


----------



## 2twenty2

sage


----------



## cwwozniak

gage


----------



## dotty999

rage


----------



## 2twenty2

page


----------



## dotty999

pale


----------



## 2twenty2

sale


----------



## dotty999

salt


----------



## 2twenty2

malt


----------



## Gr3iz

mart


----------



## dotty999

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## dotty999

want


----------



## 2twenty2

wont


----------



## dotty999

went


----------



## 2twenty2

west


----------



## dotty999

rest


----------



## plodr

best


----------



## cwwozniak

belt


----------



## dotty999

felt


----------



## cwwozniak

melt


----------



## poochee

pelt


----------



## dotty999

pent


----------



## Gr3iz

pert


----------



## dotty999

port


----------



## 2twenty2

pout


----------



## dotty999

tout


----------



## 2twenty2

gout


----------



## Gr3iz

goat


----------



## dotty999

moat


----------



## 2twenty2

goat


----------



## cwwozniak

coat


----------



## Gr3iz

colt


----------



## plodr

bolt


----------



## dotty999

belt


----------



## Gr3iz

beat


----------



## dotty999

beam


----------



## 2twenty2

bear


----------



## dotty999

boar


----------



## 2twenty2

boor


----------



## dotty999

door


----------



## plodr

doom


----------



## dotty999

boom


----------



## 2twenty2

loom


----------



## dotty999

loam


----------



## 2twenty2

load


----------



## dotty999

lead


----------



## 2twenty2

leaf


----------



## dotty999

leak


----------



## 2twenty2

lean


----------



## dotty999

leap


----------



## 2twenty2

reap


----------



## dotty999

rear


----------



## 2twenty2

ream


----------



## dotty999

real


----------



## plodr

peal


----------



## dotty999

pear


----------



## 2twenty2

peat


----------



## dotty999

teat


----------



## cwwozniak

meat

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

melt

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

molt


----------



## dotty999

mole


----------



## 2twenty2

mope


----------



## dotty999

dope


----------



## 2twenty2

cope


----------



## dotty999

cape


----------



## 2twenty2

tape


----------



## dotty999

type


----------



## cwwozniak

hype


----------



## dotty999

hope


----------



## poochee

dope


----------



## dotty999

dupe


----------



## cwwozniak

dude


----------



## dotty999

rude


----------



## cwwozniak

rule


----------



## Gr3iz

rube


----------



## 2twenty2

ruse


----------



## cwwozniak

rush


----------



## dotty999

bush


----------



## cwwozniak

bash

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

dash

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

gash


----------



## 2twenty2

gush


----------



## dotty999

bush


----------



## Gr3iz

bust


----------



## dotty999

busy


----------



## 2twenty2

busk


----------



## dotty999

musk


----------



## plodr

muse


----------



## poochee

fuse


----------



## dotty999

fuss


----------



## 2twenty2

fess


----------



## dotty999

fens


----------



## Gr3iz

fend


----------



## dotty999

rend

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

reed

Hiya Cutie! How goes it?


----------



## dotty999

seed

happily sitting here eating chocolate!


----------



## Gr3iz

seen

Sounds like paradise ... ;-)


----------



## plodr

teen


----------



## dotty999

been


----------



## 2twenty2

keen


----------



## dotty999

keep


----------



## Gr3iz

kelp


----------



## 2twenty2

help


----------



## Gr3iz

heap


----------



## cwwozniak

hemp

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hems 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

hums


----------



## plodr

sums


----------



## cwwozniak

subs


----------



## dotty999

cubs


----------



## Gr3iz

cuss


----------



## poochee

fuss


----------



## dotty999

furs


----------



## 2twenty2

ours


----------



## dotty999

curs


----------



## cwwozniak

cuss 

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

cusp

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

cush


----------



## dotty999

mush

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

much

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

such


----------



## Gr3iz

suck


----------



## dotty999

sock


----------



## cwwozniak

mock


----------



## dotty999

monk


----------



## cwwozniak

mink


----------



## 2twenty2

mint


----------



## cwwozniak

tint


----------



## dotty999

tent


----------



## cwwozniak

lent


----------



## dotty999

lint


----------



## Gr3iz

lift


----------



## dotty999

rift


----------



## cwwozniak

riff


----------



## dotty999

tiff


----------



## cwwozniak

tuff


----------



## dotty999

muff


----------



## plodr

cuff


----------



## dotty999

buff


----------



## Gr3iz

biff


----------



## dotty999

miff


----------



## cwwozniak

muff


----------



## plodr

rather than repeating from 10416 on

muft http://muftwifi.com/


----------



## 2twenty2

must


----------



## dotty999

rust


----------



## Gr3iz

runt


----------



## poochee

rant


----------



## Gr3iz

rapt


----------



## poochee

raft


----------



## 2twenty2

rift


----------



## dotty999

sift


----------



## 2twenty2

lift


----------



## dotty999

loft


----------



## Gr3iz

lost


----------



## plodr

lust


----------



## Gr3iz

lush


----------



## 2twenty2

lash


----------



## dotty999

wash


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## dotty999

cash


----------



## 2twenty2

dash


----------



## plodr

dish


----------



## cwwozniak

fish


----------



## dotty999

wish


----------



## cwwozniak

with

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

kith

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pith


----------



## dotty999

pity


----------



## Gr3iz

piny


----------



## poochee

pint


----------



## 2twenty2

pine


----------



## Gr3iz

pike


----------



## cwwozniak

pile


----------



## Gr3iz

pipe


----------



## dotty999

ripe


----------



## Gr3iz

rile

Hiya Doll!


----------



## 2twenty2

rite


----------



## plodr

rate


----------



## cwwozniak

rote


----------



## 2twenty2

vote


----------



## cwwozniak

note


----------



## dotty999

nose


----------



## cwwozniak

dose

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

rose

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pose


----------



## poochee

post

Hi folks.


----------



## cwwozniak

pest


----------



## poochee

past


----------



## 2twenty2

part


----------



## dotty999

pert


----------



## plodr

perk


----------



## Gr3iz

peck

Hi gang!


----------



## cwwozniak

neck


----------



## 2twenty2

nick


----------



## cwwozniak

lick

Hi, kh!


----------



## plodr

sick


----------



## cwwozniak

sack


----------



## dotty999

rack

Hi Chuck!


----------



## poochee

race


----------



## Gr3iz

rare


----------



## dotty999

fare


----------



## 2twenty2

dare


----------



## cwwozniak

pare


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck!

ware


----------



## cwwozniak

wade

Hi kh! Happy Friday!


----------



## Gr3iz

wave

Hey guys!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Mark! Happy Friday to all!

wage


----------



## cwwozniak

cage


----------



## plodr

cake


----------



## Gr3iz

cafe


----------



## dotty999

care


----------



## Gr3iz

card


----------



## cwwozniak

lard


----------



## Gr3iz

laid


----------



## 2twenty2

land


----------



## Gr3iz

lank


----------



## 2twenty2

lane


----------



## dotty999

bane


----------



## Gr3iz

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

base


----------



## dotty999

bask


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## dotty999

bark


----------



## plodr

mark


----------



## dotty999

marl


----------



## poochee

maul


----------



## dotty999

haul


----------



## Gr3iz

hall


----------



## dotty999

halt


----------



## dotty999

fall


----------



## Gr3iz

Just couldn't wait for someone else to play, eh? ;-)

fail


----------



## poochee

tail


----------



## plodr

sail


----------



## 2twenty2

mail


----------



## dotty999

bail


----------



## poochee

bait


----------



## 2twenty2

gait


----------



## cwwozniak

grit


----------



## Gr3iz

grim


----------



## cwwozniak

grip

Good Morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

grep 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

grew

Mark, your entry brought back some memories. I was working for Motorola in the mid-1970s. We had DEC VT100 terminals connected to some shared mainframe at the company headquarters. Used GREP many a time during working hours and playing many games of StarTrek during non-working hours.


----------



## Gr3iz

grow

Yeah, I worked for a company in the mid-80s that built a line of proprietary Unix-based minicomputers. I loved that job! I was an engineering tech. I wire-wrapped several large computer boards and worked with the engineers debugging them. This was back in the days when not everything was incorporated into one or two highly integrated chips, like today. Everything was discrete. The boards were about 12"x14" and slid into a card cage. Lots of manual labor back then! The schematics for one board could be 7-12 pages of poster-sized paper!


----------



## cwwozniak

glow


----------



## Gr3iz

glom


----------



## cwwozniak

glob


----------



## dotty999

blob

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

blab

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

flab

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

flub


----------



## cwwozniak

club


----------



## dotty999

clue

Hi Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

glue


----------



## dotty999

glug


----------



## 2twenty2

plug


----------



## Gr3iz

plus


----------



## cwwozniak

plum


----------



## Gr3iz

slum


----------



## cwwozniak

scum 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

scut


----------



## 2twenty2

scud


----------



## dotty999

spud


----------



## cwwozniak

spun 

Hi, Dotty and kh.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck!

spur


----------



## Gr3iz

spar

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## plodr

spat


----------



## cwwozniak

spay


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

spam


----------



## Gr3iz

span


----------



## 2twenty2

spin


----------



## Gr3iz

spit


----------



## 2twenty2

spot


----------



## Gr3iz

spat


----------



## cwwozniak

seat


----------



## Gr3iz

sent

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

send

Hey, Mark! How's it goin' by you?


----------



## Gr3iz

seed

Not bad. Gettin' used to this retirement gig ... And you?


----------



## cwwozniak

reed

Seasonal allergies seem to be worse for me and my girlfriend this year than past summers. We're both regularly taking generic Benadryl and it seems to help.


----------



## 2twenty2

feed


----------



## cwwozniak

heed


----------



## Gr3iz

held

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## cwwozniak

hold

I hope so, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

hood


----------



## dotty999

good


----------



## 2twenty2

mood


----------



## plodr

moot


----------



## Gr3iz

molt


----------



## cwwozniak

volt


----------



## dotty999

colt


----------



## 2twenty2

bolt


----------



## cwwozniak

boll


----------



## dotty999

doll


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck!

moll


----------



## dotty999

mole


----------



## 2twenty2

molt


----------



## dotty999

malt


----------



## plodr

melt


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## 2twenty2

peat


----------



## Gr3iz

pert


----------



## 2twenty2

port


----------



## dotty999

pork


----------



## Gr3iz

pock


----------



## 2twenty2

puck


----------



## plodr

puce


----------



## Gr3iz

pure


----------



## dotty999

sure


----------



## Gr3iz

surf


----------



## poochee

turf


----------



## 2twenty2

turd


----------



## Gr3iz

turn


----------



## cwwozniak

burn


----------



## Gr3iz

burr


----------



## 2twenty2

burg


----------



## dotty999

burr


----------



## Gr3iz

I repeat myself when under stress. I repeat myself when under stress. I repeat myself when under stress. I repeat myself when under stress. ;-) Look two posts back, my dear ...


----------



## dotty999

burn


----------



## Gr3iz

barn


----------



## dotty999

bark


----------



## Gr3iz

bask


----------



## dotty999

task


----------



## Gr3iz

tase 

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

base

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bade


----------



## dotty999

wade


----------



## plodr

wide


----------



## 2twenty2

wire


----------



## dotty999

dire


----------



## 2twenty2

dirt


----------



## Gr3iz

dint


----------



## cwwozniak

dent 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

deft

Hey Chuck!


----------



## aziin

left


----------



## Gr3iz

lent


----------



## aziin

tent


----------



## dotty999

tint


----------



## 2twenty2

lint


----------



## cwwozniak

hint

Hi, Dotty and kh!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck!

mint


----------



## dotty999

mink

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rink


----------



## dotty999

rank


----------



## cwwozniak

tank


----------



## 2twenty2

tang


----------



## Gr3iz

tans


----------



## dotty999

fans


----------



## cwwozniak

fads


----------



## dotty999

cads


----------



## cwwozniak

cabs


----------



## Gr3iz

cats


----------



## dotty999

bats


----------



## Gr3iz

bath


----------



## cwwozniak

math


----------



## aziin

path


----------



## 2twenty2

lath


----------



## cwwozniak

lash


----------



## aziin

rash


----------



## cwwozniak

wash


----------



## 2twenty2

lash


----------



## Gr3iz

lass


----------



## cwwozniak

pass


----------



## Gr3iz

paws


----------



## dotty999

laws


----------



## Gr3iz

lawn


----------



## cwwozniak

fawn


----------



## dotty999

dawn


----------



## 2twenty2

pawn


----------



## plodr

paws


----------



## dotty999

pans


----------



## Gr3iz

pant


----------



## dotty999

want


----------



## 2twenty2

rant


----------



## dotty999

runt


----------



## 2twenty2

rent


----------



## Gr3iz

rest


----------



## poochee

test


----------



## 2twenty2

best


----------



## dotty999

bent


----------



## 2twenty2

bunt


----------



## dotty999

bust


----------



## cwwozniak

bush


----------



## dotty999

mush


----------



## cwwozniak

muse


----------



## dotty999

ruse


----------



## 2twenty2

fuse


----------



## cwwozniak

fuss


----------



## dotty999

fust


----------



## 2twenty2

lust


----------



## dotty999

list


----------



## plodr

mist


----------



## dotty999

miss


----------



## 2twenty2

muss


----------



## dotty999

mess


----------



## 2twenty2

moss


----------



## dotty999

mass


----------



## cwwozniak

mast 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

cast

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

cyst


----------



## dotty999

cost


----------



## cwwozniak

host


----------



## dotty999

hose


----------



## 2twenty2

rose


----------



## dotty999

rise


----------



## 2twenty2

wise


----------



## dotty999

wisp


----------



## plodr

wasp


----------



## 2twenty2

wash


----------



## dotty999

bash


----------



## cwwozniak

cash 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

cast

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

cant


----------



## dotty999

pant


----------



## cwwozniak

pang


----------



## dotty999

pong


----------



## plodr

ping


----------



## dotty999

sing


----------



## 2twenty2

ding


----------



## dotty999

wing


----------



## 2twenty2

ting


----------



## dotty999

tang


----------



## 2twenty2

tong


----------



## dotty999

tone


----------



## plodr

lone


----------



## dotty999

line


----------



## 2twenty2

lane


----------



## dotty999

vane


----------



## plodr

mane


----------



## dotty999

maze


----------



## 2twenty2

daze


----------



## dotty999

doze


----------



## HyperHenry

dome


----------



## cwwozniak

dame


----------



## 2twenty2

dime


----------



## plodr

lime


----------



## 2twenty2

time


----------



## cwwozniak

tame


----------



## 2twenty2

tome


----------



## HyperHenry

tote


----------



## cwwozniak

tots


----------



## dotty999

cots


----------



## plodr

cats


----------



## cwwozniak

cars


----------



## dotty999

bars

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

tars


----------



## dotty999

wars


----------



## poochee

oars


----------



## 2twenty2

oats


----------



## cwwozniak

oath


----------



## plodr

path


----------



## cwwozniak

pith


----------



## dotty999

with


----------



## cwwozniak

wish

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

dish

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

fish


----------



## cwwozniak

fist


----------



## 2twenty2

fest


----------



## cwwozniak

pest


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck!

best


----------



## cwwozniak

bust

Hi kh.


----------



## plodr

must


----------



## cwwozniak

mush


----------



## 2twenty2

muse


----------



## cwwozniak

mute


----------



## 2twenty2

mule


----------



## dotty999

mile


----------



## HyperHenry

mite


----------



## 2twenty2

mire


----------



## cwwozniak

mare


----------



## dotty999

mark


----------



## 2twenty2

mart


----------



## dotty999

tart


----------



## cwwozniak

tort

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

torn

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

horn


----------



## dotty999

born


----------



## 2twenty2

lorn


----------



## dotty999

corn


----------



## plodr

core


----------



## dotty999

fore


----------



## 2twenty2

bore


----------



## cwwozniak

gore


----------



## dotty999

gory


----------



## cwwozniak

lory

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

wory


----------



## dotty999

worm

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

wort


----------



## 2twenty2

wore


----------



## dotty999

work


----------



## poochee

pork


----------



## dotty999

port


----------



## plodr

pore


----------



## dotty999

more


----------



## cwwozniak

mode


----------



## Grey03

rode


----------



## dotty999

code


----------



## plodr

core


----------



## dotty999

care


----------



## 2twenty2

bare


----------



## dotty999

hare


----------



## 2twenty2

mare


----------



## dotty999

mark


----------



## plodr

bark


----------



## dotty999

dark


----------



## HyperHenry

dork


----------



## 2twenty2

dirk


----------



## dotty999

dire


----------



## 2twenty2

dare


----------



## dotty999

fare


----------



## 2twenty2

fore


----------



## dotty999

core


----------



## Grey03

more


----------



## plodr

mire


----------



## Grey03

mile


----------



## poochee

pile


----------



## Grey03

pole


----------



## poochee

mole


----------



## Grey03

hole


----------



## 2twenty2

dole


----------



## dotty999

dolt


----------



## Gr3iz

doll


----------



## dotty999

dell


----------



## 2twenty2

dill


----------



## poochee

sill


----------



## plodr

silt


----------



## Gr3iz

sift


----------



## Grey03

soft


----------



## 2twenty2

loft


----------



## Gr3iz

loot


----------



## Grey03

foot


----------



## cwwozniak

fort


----------



## 2twenty2

fart


----------



## cwwozniak

mart 

Hi, kh.


----------



## plodr

mark


----------



## Gr3iz

mack

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hi Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

rack 

Hey, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rank


----------



## cwwozniak

rant


----------



## Gr3iz

rapt


----------



## cwwozniak

raft


----------



## Gr3iz

rift


----------



## cwwozniak

rife


----------



## Grey03

ripe


----------



## 2twenty2

rite


----------



## dotty999

rate


----------



## cwwozniak

mate

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

mane

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

cane

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

cone

Hi Chuck, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

coke

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

cote


----------



## Gr3iz

cots


----------



## dotty999

cobs


----------



## cwwozniak

cogs

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

cots

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

pots


----------



## Gr3iz

pods


----------



## 2twenty2

poms


----------



## cwwozniak

pomp


----------



## Gr3iz

poop


----------



## cwwozniak

hoop

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hoot

Mornin' Chuck! Back atcha!


----------



## 2twenty2

coot


----------



## Gr3iz

colt


----------



## dotty999

cost


----------



## Gr3iz

cosy


----------



## dotty999

posy


----------



## Gr3iz

pose

Good evening, my dear!


----------



## dotty999

dose

Hi Mark!


----------



## plodr

dope


----------



## Gr3iz

dole


----------



## dotty999

mole


----------



## Gr3iz

mote


----------



## dotty999

mite


----------



## Gr3iz

mile


----------



## dotty999

file


----------



## Gr3iz

fire


----------



## dotty999

sire


----------



## cwwozniak

side


----------



## Gr3iz

sine


----------



## cwwozniak

sink

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

silk

Happy Saturday, pal!


----------



## plodr

bilk


----------



## Gr3iz

bill


----------



## dotty999

sill


----------



## Gr3iz

sell


----------



## dotty999

fell


----------



## poochee

tell


----------



## 2twenty2

bell


----------



## dotty999

belt


----------



## 2twenty2

felt


----------



## Gr3iz

feet


----------



## plodr

beet


----------



## dotty999

meet


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## 2twenty2

peat


----------



## dotty999

pert


----------



## 2twenty2

cert


----------



## Gr3iz

cent


----------



## cwwozniak

bent


----------



## Gr3iz

bend


----------



## cwwozniak

bind


----------



## Gr3iz

bird


----------



## plodr

bard


----------



## 2twenty2

bawd


----------



## Gr3iz

bawl


----------



## dotty999

bowl


----------



## 2twenty2

bows


----------



## dotty999

cows


----------



## Gr3iz

cowl


----------



## cwwozniak

coal


----------



## 2twenty2

foal


----------



## cwwozniak

foam


----------



## 2twenty2

loam


----------



## Gr3iz

loom


----------



## 2twenty2

lion


----------



## cwwozniak

pion


----------



## Gr3iz

pirn


----------



## cwwozniak

porn


----------



## 2twenty2

worn


----------



## Gr3iz

wore


----------



## cwwozniak

core


----------



## Gr3iz

cove


----------



## dotty999

code


----------



## cwwozniak

lode 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

love

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

lone


----------



## plodr

tone


----------



## dotty999

tine


----------



## Gr3iz

tile


----------



## Grey03

file


----------



## dotty999

film


----------



## 2twenty2

firm


----------



## cwwozniak

form


----------



## Gr3iz

foam


----------



## cwwozniak

foal


----------



## dotty999

fowl


----------



## 2twenty2

fool


----------



## dotty999

tool​


----------



## 2twenty2

pool


----------



## plodr

poll


----------



## cwwozniak

moll


----------



## dotty999

mole

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

molt 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

colt


----------



## Gr3iz

coot


----------



## dotty999

coat


----------



## Gr3iz

cost

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

host

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hose


----------



## dotty999

rose


----------



## Gr3iz

rote


----------



## Grey03

note


----------



## Gr3iz

none


----------



## Grey03

node


----------



## 2twenty2

bode


----------



## Gr3iz

body


----------



## cwwozniak

bony


----------



## Gr3iz

bond


----------



## cwwozniak

pond


----------



## Gr3iz

pone


----------



## cwwozniak

gone


----------



## Gr3iz

gore


----------



## cwwozniak

bore


----------



## Gr3iz

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

barf


----------



## dotty999

bark

Hi Mark!


----------



## plodr

barn


----------



## cwwozniak

burn


----------



## dotty999

turn


----------



## Gr3iz

turf

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

surf

Hi Mark!


----------



## Grey03

sure


----------



## Gr3iz

sire


----------



## Grey03

side


----------



## 2twenty2

sine


----------



## cwwozniak

size


----------



## Gr3iz

site


----------



## cwwozniak

bite


----------



## dotty999

mite


----------



## Gr3iz

mine


----------



## cwwozniak

dine

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dint

Greetings my friend ...


----------



## cwwozniak

ding


----------



## Gr3iz

dink


----------



## plodr

dank


----------



## dotty999

rank


----------



## Gr3iz

rack


----------



## dotty999

sack


----------



## Gr3iz

sank


----------



## dotty999

dank


----------



## Gr3iz

dark


----------



## dotty999

lark


----------



## Gr3iz

lard


----------



## dotty999

card


----------



## Gr3iz

carp


----------



## dotty999

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## poochee

rant


----------



## dotty999

rang


----------



## Gr3iz

rank


----------



## dotty999

dank


----------



## Gr3iz

dunk


----------



## dotty999

bunk


----------



## plodr

funk


----------



## Gr3iz

fund


----------



## 2twenty2

fend


----------



## dotty999

wend


----------



## poochee

pend


----------



## dotty999

bend


----------



## poochee

lend


----------



## dotty999

land


----------



## cwwozniak

lard 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

laid


----------



## poochee

paid


----------



## cwwozniak

pair


----------



## Gr3iz

pail


----------



## poochee

rail


----------



## dotty999

raid


----------



## 2twenty2

laid


----------



## dotty999

maid


----------



## 2twenty2

paid


----------



## dotty999

pail


----------



## Gr3iz

pall


----------



## dotty999

wall

hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

fall


----------



## dotty999

fell


----------



## 2twenty2

fill


----------



## dotty999

bill


----------



## Gr3iz

bilk

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

silk

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

silo


----------



## dotty999

silt


----------



## Gr3iz

sift


----------



## 2twenty2

lift


----------



## dotty999

life


----------



## plodr

wife


----------



## dotty999

wine


----------



## Grey03

wind


----------



## Gr3iz

wild


----------



## Grey03

will


----------



## Gr3iz

wile


----------



## dotty999

wilt


----------



## 2twenty2

wist


----------



## dotty999

mist


----------



## 2twenty2

fist


----------



## dotty999

fast


----------



## 2twenty2

last


----------



## dotty999

lust


----------



## cwwozniak

lush

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

mush


----------



## cwwozniak

hush

Hope your weather improves, Dotty. We've had a few unseasonably cool days and cold nights and are expecting warm up by next weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

husk


----------



## cwwozniak

hulk


----------



## Gr3iz

huck


----------



## dotty999

duck

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

duct

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

duce


----------



## Gr3iz

dune


----------



## dotty999

rune


----------



## Gr3iz

runt


----------



## cwwozniak

rung


----------



## dotty999

bung


----------



## cwwozniak

dung


----------



## dotty999

ding


----------



## cwwozniak

ring


----------



## dotty999

wing


----------



## cwwozniak

wink


----------



## dotty999

link


----------



## cwwozniak

pink


----------



## dotty999

punk


----------



## 2twenty2

puck


----------



## dotty999

suck


----------



## 2twenty2

buck


----------



## dotty999

beck


----------



## cwwozniak

bock


----------



## plodr

lock


----------



## cwwozniak

rock


----------



## dotty999

rook


----------



## cwwozniak

nook


----------



## dotty999

cook


----------



## Gr3iz

cork


----------



## dotty999

pork


----------



## cwwozniak

fork


----------



## dotty999

fort


----------



## Gr3iz

font


----------



## 2twenty2

foot


----------



## dotty999

soot


----------



## 2twenty2

toot


----------



## Gr3iz

took


----------



## dotty999

look


----------



## Gr3iz

loon


----------



## dotty999

loop


----------



## Gr3iz

loom


----------



## 2twenty2

loot


----------



## dotty999

foot


----------



## Gr3iz

fool


----------



## 2twenty2

cool


----------



## plodr

coal


----------



## poochee

coat


----------



## dotty999

coax


----------



## 2twenty2

hoax


----------



## Gr3iz

hoar


----------



## 2twenty2

boar


----------



## cwwozniak

soar


----------



## dotty999

soap

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

snap

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

slap


----------



## cwwozniak

slag


----------



## Gr3iz

slug


----------



## dotty999

slum


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Slim


----------



## plodr

slip


----------



## cwwozniak

slit


----------



## dotty999

flit

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

flip

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

clip


----------



## 2twenty2

blip


----------



## cwwozniak

slip


----------



## dotty999

skip


----------



## Gr3iz

skim


----------



## dotty999

skin


----------



## Gr3iz

skid


----------



## dotty999

slid


----------



## Gr3iz

sled


----------



## cwwozniak

fled


----------



## Gr3iz

flea


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

flee


----------



## dotty999

free


----------



## 2twenty2

fret


----------



## cwwozniak

feet


----------



## Gr3iz

fest


----------



## cwwozniak

feat

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

teat


----------



## cwwozniak

tear

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

teak

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

team


----------



## plodr

beam


----------



## 2twenty2

seam


----------



## poochee

seal


----------



## Gr3iz

sell


----------



## 2twenty2

sill


----------



## cwwozniak

silt


----------



## Gr3iz

sift


----------



## cwwozniak

rift


----------



## plodr

raft


----------



## cwwozniak

daft


----------



## 2twenty2

waft


----------



## cwwozniak

wart


----------



## 2twenty2

want


----------



## Gr3iz

wait


----------



## cwwozniak

wail


----------



## dotty999

bail


----------



## plodr

boil


----------



## cwwozniak

foil


----------



## dotty999

fool


----------



## cwwozniak

foot

Hi Dotty!


----------



## poochee

boot


----------



## cwwozniak

hoot


----------



## poochee

toot


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

*toom* ... Scottish word = empty

If that works.


----------



## 2twenty2

boom


----------



## plodr

book


----------



## dotty999

took


----------



## 2twenty2

hook


----------



## Gr3iz

honk


----------



## cwwozniak

hone


----------



## 2twenty2

hope


----------



## dotty999

hype


----------



## cwwozniak

type


----------



## dotty999

tape

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tame

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

same


----------



## cwwozniak

sage


----------



## 2twenty2

sate


----------



## dotty999

rate


----------



## 2twenty2

bate


----------



## dotty999

bite


----------



## cwwozniak

bide


----------



## 2twenty2

bile


----------



## dotty999

tile


----------



## cwwozniak

tide


----------



## 2twenty2

time


----------



## dotty999

tome


----------



## Gr3iz

toke


----------



## dotty999

poke


----------



## cwwozniak

joke


----------



## Gr3iz

Jove


----------



## 2twenty2

dove


----------



## cwwozniak

dole


----------



## dotty999

dale


----------



## tony.ken49

Bale

Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwwozniak

ball


----------



## poochee

tall


----------



## dotty999

till


----------



## plodr

tile


----------



## dotty999

bile


----------



## Gr3iz

bide


----------



## dotty999

ride


----------



## Gr3iz

ripe


----------



## 2twenty2

rite


----------



## Gr3iz

rive


----------



## cwwozniak

dive

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dice

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

dine


----------



## plodr

wine


----------



## dotty999

pine


----------



## cwwozniak

line


----------



## 2twenty2

fine


----------



## dotty999

file


----------



## Gr3iz

fife


----------



## cwwozniak

wife


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Wi-Fi

???


----------



## 2twenty2

wile


----------



## cwwozniak

wilt


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

will


----------



## cwwozniak

mill

Good morning, kh.


----------



## Gr3iz

milk

Hey guys! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

bilk

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## plodr

bile


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

bole


----------



## Deejay100six

Vole


----------



## dotty999

vote


----------



## 2twenty2

cote


----------



## Gr3iz

coke


----------



## 2twenty2

code


----------



## cwwozniak

coda


----------



## 2twenty2

soda


----------



## cwwozniak

sofa


----------



## dotty999

soft


----------



## Gr3iz

soot


----------



## cwwozniak

soon

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

noon

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## dotty999

lion


----------



## plodr

lien


----------



## Gr3iz

lied

Hi Chuck, knuck, Dotty & Liz! (And Bob and Carol and Ted and Alice ...) ;-)


----------



## dotty999

pied

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pier


----------



## dotty999

pies


----------



## Gr3iz

pins


----------



## dotty999

sins


----------



## Gr3iz

sips


----------



## cwwozniak

nips


----------



## poochee

lips


----------



## dotty999

lids


----------



## 2twenty2

bids


----------



## dotty999

bide


----------



## 2twenty2

bode


----------



## simian

code



Drabdr said:


> Rules of the game:
> 
> Change one letter, but do not rearrange the position of the remaining letters, to make a new 4-letter word.





dotty999 said:


> bide


or

kids
? Im confused.


----------



## 2twenty2

mode


----------



## cwwozniak

mole



simian said:


> code
> 
> or
> 
> kids
> ? Im confused.


From knucklehead's _bids_, Dotty changed exactly one letter by replacing the _s _with an_ e _to make bide, keeping the remaining three letters in the same locations.

Other possible words that could be made from _bids_ would be _kids_, as you mentioned, _rids_, _buds_, and _bits_.


----------



## simian

mile



cwwozniak said:


> From...


I knew it, Im pretty sure I feel off the tree during the night.


----------



## cwwozniak

file


----------



## Gr3iz

film


----------



## simian

filo like in the pastry.


----------



## Gr3iz

silo


----------



## simian

sile


----------



## cwwozniak

sale


----------



## dotty999

salt

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

malt


----------



## dotty999

melt


----------



## 2twenty2

molt


----------



## dotty999

bolt


----------



## Gr3iz

boot

Good afternoon, my dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

boon


----------



## cwwozniak

noon

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

neon


----------



## cwwozniak

peon


----------



## simian

leon


----------



## dotty999

loon


----------



## simian

loot


----------



## dotty999

lost


----------



## Gr3iz

loft


----------



## simian

lift


----------



## 2twenty2

lint


----------



## simian

Pint of beer


----------



## 2twenty2

pant


----------



## dotty999

want


----------



## Gr3iz

wart


----------



## dotty999

dart


----------



## Gr3iz

daft


----------



## dotty999

raft


----------



## 2twenty2

waft


----------



## plodr

wart


----------



## dotty999

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## dotty999

rant


----------



## 2twenty2

rent


----------



## dotty999

runt


----------



## cwwozniak

rung


----------



## Gr3iz

rune


----------



## dotty999

dune


----------



## 2twenty2

june


----------



## dotty999

tune


----------



## cwwozniak

tung


----------



## Gr3iz

tang


----------



## cwwozniak

bang


----------



## dotty999

rang


----------



## cwwozniak

fang

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

sang


----------



## dotty999

sand


----------



## cwwozniak

sane


----------



## dotty999

cane

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

dane


----------



## Gr3iz

dale


----------



## poochee

tale


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## dotty999

bale


----------



## Gr3iz

bade


----------



## dotty999

bane


----------



## Gr3iz

bank


----------



## dotty999

rank


----------



## Gr3iz

rack


----------



## dotty999

back


----------



## Gr3iz

bask


----------



## plodr

task


----------



## dotty999

tusk


----------



## cwwozniak

tuck


----------



## dotty999

tack


----------



## 2twenty2

tick


----------



## dotty999

kick


----------



## Gr3iz

kink


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## Gr3iz

wick


----------



## dotty999

tick


----------



## Gr3iz

tisk


----------



## dotty999

risk


----------



## cwwozniak

rise


----------



## Gr3iz

ripe


----------



## HOBOcs

pipe


----------



## Gr3iz

pike

Hi Jim!


----------



## HOBOcs

poke

Hey Mark - how ya doin?!


----------



## 2twenty2

puke


----------



## cwwozniak

cuke


----------



## Gr3iz

cube


----------



## cwwozniak

lube

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

rube


----------



## cwwozniak

rude

Hi, kh!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rune


----------



## plodr

dune


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## Gr3iz

duck


----------



## dotty999

buck

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

busk

Hiya Cutie! You'll be warm and clean soon ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

bunk


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt


----------



## Grey03

bust


----------



## 2twenty2

bush


----------



## cwwozniak

bash


----------



## 2twenty2

bath


----------



## cwwozniak

both 

Hi, kh!


----------



## Gr3iz

bots


----------



## dotty999

cots


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

jots


----------



## cwwozniak

jobs

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

jogs

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

jigs


----------



## cwwozniak

gigs


----------



## dotty999

rigs


----------



## plodr

rags


----------



## dotty999

rage


----------



## cwwozniak

page


----------



## Gr3iz

pate

Hey Chuck!


----------



## poochee

pale


----------



## 2twenty2

pane


----------



## Gr3iz

pare


----------



## cwwozniak

pace

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pact

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

fact


----------



## Gr3iz

fast


----------



## cwwozniak

fart


----------



## dotty999

dart


----------



## 2twenty2

dirt


----------



## cwwozniak

dire

Hi, Dotty and kh!


----------



## plodr

dare


----------



## dotty999

darn

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

barn


----------



## dotty999

bark


----------



## cwwozniak

lark


----------



## Gr3iz

lack


----------



## cwwozniak

luck


----------



## Grey03

duck


----------



## 2twenty2

deck


----------



## cwwozniak

dock


----------



## Gr3iz

dork 

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

dark

Same to you, pal.


----------



## Gr3iz

dank


----------



## cwwozniak

dunk


----------



## 2twenty2

dink


----------



## plodr

pink


----------



## dotty999

sink


----------



## cwwozniak

kink


----------



## dotty999

kirk


----------



## cwwozniak

kick


----------



## Gr3iz

sick


----------



## HOBOcs

pick

Hi all!


----------



## 2twenty2

lick


----------



## plodr

lock


----------



## dotty999

dock


----------



## Gr3iz

duck

Hiya Sweetheart! Hey Jim! Hi Liz! Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

buck


----------



## HOBOcs

bulk


----------



## cwwozniak

bull

Hi Jim!


----------



## poochee

ball


----------



## cwwozniak

bill


----------



## poochee

will


----------



## cwwozniak

dill


----------



## poochee

till


----------



## cwwozniak

fill


----------



## dotty999

full


----------



## 2twenty2

fuel


----------



## dotty999

furl


----------



## plodr

hurl


----------



## dotty999

hurt


----------



## cwwozniak

curt


----------



## Gr3iz

curb


----------



## cwwozniak

carb


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## cwwozniak

part


----------



## dotty999

park


----------



## cwwozniak

pare


----------



## Gr3iz

pave


----------



## 2twenty2

pane


----------



## Gr3iz

pant


----------



## dotty999

pent


----------



## cwwozniak

punt


----------



## plodr

bunt


----------



## Gr3iz

butt


----------



## cwwozniak

bust


----------



## dotty999

rust


----------



## Gr3iz

ruse


----------



## dotty999

fuse


----------



## Gr3iz

fuss


----------



## dotty999

fust


----------



## cwwozniak

lust


----------



## dotty999

list


----------



## poochee

mist


----------



## dotty999

miss


----------



## poochee

moss


----------



## dotty999

mass


----------



## Gr3iz

maps


----------



## 2twenty2

mops


----------



## cwwozniak

mope


----------



## Gr3iz

move


----------



## cwwozniak

mote


----------



## 2twenty2

more


----------



## Gr3iz

morn


----------



## cwwozniak

moon

Hi, Mark and kh.


----------



## Gr3iz

mood

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

mold


----------



## plodr

mild


----------



## dotty999

mind


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mine


----------



## Grey03

wine


----------



## Gr3iz

wife


----------



## Grey03

wide


----------



## Gr3iz

wive


----------



## Grey03

live


----------



## 2twenty2

hive


----------



## dotty999

hide


----------



## cwwozniak

hike

Hi, Dotty and kh!


----------



## dotty999

dike

Hi Chuck! it's raining and windy today, I ventured out briefly and was almost blown away!


----------



## cwwozniak

duke

Not much wind here but we are expecting rain in most of the area later today. We can use it. The average September rainfall is 3.21 inches and we had one tenth of that last month.


----------



## dotty999

puke

this time of year we expect rain most days!


----------



## Gr3iz

puce


----------



## dotty999

puck


----------



## Gr3iz

punk


----------



## cwwozniak

dunk

Hi, Mark! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## plodr

hunk


----------



## Gr3iz

huck

Thanks pal! Back atcha!


----------



## dotty999

duck


----------



## Gr3iz

dusk


----------



## dotty999

rusk


----------



## Gr3iz

ruse


----------



## dotty999

fuse


----------



## cwwozniak

fume


----------



## dotty999

fame

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

fake

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

rake


----------



## Gr3iz

race


----------



## cwwozniak

rate


----------



## dotty999

rite


----------



## Gr3iz

rice


----------



## dotty999

nice


----------



## Grey03

nick


----------



## 2twenty2

neck


----------



## dotty999

beck


----------



## 2twenty2

heck


----------



## dotty999

hack


----------



## 2twenty2

hick


----------



## dotty999

wick


----------



## Gr3iz

wink ;-)


----------



## dotty999

sink

cheeky monkey


----------



## Gr3iz

sine

Guilty, my dear ... ;-) 
How are you? Keeping warm and clean now? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

mine

Hello, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

wine


----------



## plodr

pine


----------



## cwwozniak

mine


----------



## Gr3iz

mike


----------



## Grey03

bike


----------



## 2twenty2

hike


----------



## cwwozniak

pike


----------



## plodr

poke


----------



## cwwozniak

joke


----------



## dotty999

coke


----------



## cwwozniak

cake

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

sake

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

safe


----------



## dotty999

save


----------



## cwwozniak

rave


----------



## dotty999

pave


----------



## 2twenty2

nave


----------



## dotty999

cave


----------



## 2twenty2

wave


----------



## cwwozniak

wove


----------



## 2twenty2

wive


----------



## Grey03

hive


----------



## poochee

jive


----------



## Gr3iz

jibe


----------



## Grey03

vibe


----------



## 2twenty2

vile


----------



## dotty999

vale


----------



## 2twenty2

vole


----------



## dotty999

dole


----------



## plodr

dome


----------



## 2twenty2

dote


----------



## dotty999

date


----------



## Gr3iz

data


----------



## 2twenty2

bata


----------



## Gr3iz

bate


----------



## 2twenty2

bite


----------



## Cookiegal

bile


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## Cookiegal

pole


----------



## plodr

vole


----------



## dotty999

vile


----------



## Cookiegal

vale


----------



## dotty999

kale

good grief! you must be bored to venture into the game threads!


----------



## poochee

tale


----------



## Grey03

pale


----------



## Gr3iz

pare


----------



## cwwozniak

page


----------



## Grey03

mage


----------



## 2twenty2

wage


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> good grief! you must be bored to venture into the game threads!


You got it.


----------



## cwwozniak

wade


----------



## Cookiegal

wide


----------



## Gr3iz

wipe


----------



## cwwozniak

ripe


----------



## Gr3iz

rice

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

dice 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dire


----------



## cwwozniak

hire


----------



## dotty999

hare

Hi Chuck! I'm getting worried, Cookiegal is playing our games!


----------



## cwwozniak

hard

Hi Dotty!

Maybe Cookiegal is taking some time off from keeping all of us in line.


----------



## Cookiegal

cwwozniak said:


> Maybe Cookiegal is taking some time off from keeping all of us in line


Maybe you're all behaving for once. 

drab


----------



## dotty999

*Maybe Cookie needs to check the rules of the game...

Change one letter, but do not rearrange the position of the remaining letters, to make a new 4-letter word.*

I'll go with - herd


----------



## Cookiegal

Sorry, I knew that but got mixed up.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hero


----------



## 2twenty2

here


----------



## cwwozniak

were


----------



## dotty999

wire


----------



## cwwozniak

wile


----------



## dotty999

wilt


----------



## cwwozniak

kilt


----------



## dotty999

hilt


----------



## cwwozniak

halt


----------



## plodr

hale


----------



## Gr3iz

hare

The inmates are now overseeing the keepers ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

hate


----------



## Gr3iz

haze


----------



## cwwozniak

raze


----------



## 2twenty2

race


----------



## Gr3iz

rack


----------



## plodr

back


----------



## cwwozniak

lack

Hi, Liz and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

sack


----------



## dotty999

suck


----------



## Gr3iz

sunk

Greetings all!


----------



## dotty999

bunk

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt

Hi hon! You're up late ...


----------



## 2twenty2

bust


----------



## cwwozniak

gust


----------



## dotty999

dust


----------



## cwwozniak

must

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

mist

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

miss


----------



## dotty999

mass


----------



## cwwozniak

moss


----------



## dotty999

doss


----------



## cwwozniak

boss


----------



## dotty999

bass


----------



## cwwozniak

bars


----------



## dotty999

wars


----------



## Gr3iz

ways


----------



## Grey03

nays


----------



## Gr3iz

naps


----------



## Grey03

maps


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

caps


----------



## 2twenty2

laps


----------



## Cookiegal

lips


----------



## cwwozniak

lops


----------



## Cookiegal

lots


----------



## cwwozniak

logs


----------



## Gr3iz

loss


----------



## cwwozniak

toss


----------



## Athan

toes


----------



## cwwozniak

tops


----------



## plodr

sops


----------



## dotty999

sons


----------



## Mushk

song


----------



## dotty999

pong


----------



## Mushk

gong


----------



## dotty999

gone


----------



## Mushk

done


----------



## dotty999

dine

Hi Mushk


----------



## Mushk

fine

Hi there kittycat


----------



## dotty999

find


----------



## Mushk

kind


----------



## Cookiegal

wind


----------



## dotty999

rind


----------



## Mushk

bing


----------



## Cookiegal

bang


----------



## dotty999

bane


----------



## Mushk

cane


----------



## dotty999

cave


----------



## 2twenty2

Post # 11600 is wrong! Two letters were changed.


----------



## dotty999

I know, I chose to go with the flow and follow on from Cookiegal, seemed the right thing to do


----------



## Grey03

have

carry on !


----------



## cwwozniak

hive


----------



## Grey03

five


----------



## Gr3iz

fire


----------



## Athan

sire


----------



## 2twenty2

wire


----------



## Cookiegal

knucklehead said:


> Post # 11600 is wrong! Two letters were changed.


Sorry, I didn't notice it at the time.


----------



## Cookiegal

tire


----------



## cwwozniak

tare


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Sorry, I didn't notice it at the time.


No problem. 

tore


----------



## dotty999

core


----------



## cwwozniak

code

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

mode

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

move


----------



## dotty999

cove


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

dove


----------



## 2twenty2

dome


----------



## dotty999

dime


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

time

hey knucklehead

hi Dotty


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Jimmyjackjumpup!

lime


----------



## dotty999

mime

Hi JJJ!


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

lime


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

sorry guys. posted lime before I looked at knuckle's last word.

mema


----------



## dotty999

mama


----------



## 2twenty2

gama


----------



## dotty999

game


----------



## cwwozniak

gage


----------



## dotty999

wage


----------



## cwwozniak

wane


----------



## dotty999

cane


----------



## Cookiegal

cone


----------



## 2twenty2

cine


----------



## dotty999

pine


----------



## 2twenty2

tine


----------



## dotty999

tile


----------



## Gr3iz

tilt


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

silt


----------



## cwwozniak

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

sale

Burning the midnight oil, Chuck?


----------



## 2twenty2

sate


----------



## Gr3iz

safe


----------



## 2twenty2

sage


----------



## plodr

wage


----------



## Gr3iz

wags


----------



## 2twenty2

wogs


----------



## Gr3iz

woes


----------



## cwwozniak

does


----------



## Gr3iz

dots


----------



## 2twenty2

dons


----------



## dotty999

sons


----------



## Gr3iz

sops


----------



## dotty999

sobs


----------



## 2twenty2

sots


----------



## dotty999

pots


----------



## 2twenty2

rots


----------



## dotty999

rota


----------



## 2twenty2

rote


----------



## dotty999

vote


----------



## 2twenty2

dote


----------



## dotty999

date


----------



## 2twenty2

mate


----------



## dotty999

math


----------



## 2twenty2

bath


----------



## dotty999

both


----------



## cwwozniak

moth

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

mosh 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

posh 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

post


----------



## plodr

pest


----------



## dotty999

test


----------



## Grey03

fest


----------



## Gr3iz

feat


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

feet


----------



## Grey03

feel


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

feed


----------



## dotty999

seed


----------



## cwwozniak

shed


----------



## dotty999

sped


----------



## cwwozniak

sled 

Hi. Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

slid

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

slim

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

slum


----------



## cwwozniak

plum


----------



## Gr3iz

plus


----------



## cwwozniak

plug


----------



## 2twenty2

plus


----------



## cwwozniak

plug


----------



## dotty999

2 plugs and 2 pluses! 

slug


----------



## cwwozniak

slag

I think we just needed a *slug* entry to allow breaking out of the loop


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

cwwozniak said:


> slag
> 
> I think we just needed a *slug* entry to allow breaking out of the loop


you have had 2 plugs and 2 pluses and now you want 2 slugs? Are you hungry or what?

Flag


----------



## Gr3iz

flat


----------



## plodr

flan



> I do *not* approve this massage.


 are you sure you mean massage and not message?


----------



## cwwozniak

flaw


----------



## Gr3iz

flew

I was wondering the same thing, Liz. ;-)


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

plodr said:


> flan
> 
> are you sure you mean massage and not message?


It was a joke from an old (very old) Pink Panther movie. Maybe I should change it.

slew


----------



## Gr3iz

slaw


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

flaw


----------



## dotty999

flag


----------



## Grey03

slag


----------



## Gr3iz

slat


----------



## 2twenty2

slaw


----------



## Gr3iz

slow


----------



## cwwozniak

slew


----------



## Gr3iz

sled

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

seed 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

send


----------



## cwwozniak

lend


----------



## 2twenty2

wend


----------



## cwwozniak

bend

Hi 2twenty2. It seems like I may have known you in another life.


----------



## plodr

bind


----------



## cwwozniak

find


----------



## Cookiegal

rind


----------



## Gr3iz

rink


----------



## Grey03

pink


----------



## Gr3iz

pick


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

sick


----------



## 2twenty2

wick


----------



## cwwozniak

nick


----------



## Gr3iz

nice


----------



## cwwozniak

nine 

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

nite 

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

bite


----------



## plodr

bile


----------



## 2twenty2

rile


----------



## cwwozniak

file


----------



## Gr3iz

fine


----------



## dotty999

dine


----------



## 2twenty2

tine


----------



## dotty999

tint


----------



## Gr3iz

tilt


----------



## dotty999

wilt


----------



## Gr3iz

will

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

wall

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wail


----------



## dotty999

waif


----------



## 2twenty2

wait


----------



## dotty999

wart


----------



## 2twenty2

want


----------



## dotty999

went


----------



## HOBOcs

bent


----------



## Gr3iz

beet


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

bees


----------



## 2twenty2

been


----------



## cwwozniak

teen


----------



## Gr3iz

tern


----------



## cwwozniak

torn

God morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

town

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tows


----------



## Gr3iz

togs


----------



## cwwozniak

toss


----------



## Gr3iz

toes


----------



## dotty999

tops

Hi to my two favourite people! I'm staying home today as the weather is atrocious, raining cats and dogs!


----------



## 2twenty2

togs


----------



## cwwozniak

bogs

Hi, Dotty and 2t2.


----------



## plodr

begs


----------



## cwwozniak

bugs


----------



## Gr3iz

buss


----------



## cwwozniak

bush


----------



## dotty999

bash


----------



## Grey03

sash


----------



## Gr3iz

sass


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

bass


----------



## Grey03

base


----------



## 2twenty2

case


----------



## cwwozniak

vase


----------



## Gr3iz

vast

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Friday, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

past

Good morning, and a happy Friday to you, Mark!


----------



## plodr

mast


----------



## cwwozniak

last


----------



## dotty999

lust

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

bust


----------



## 2twenty2

rust


----------



## Gr3iz

runt


----------



## cwwozniak

runs


----------



## Gr3iz

rubs


----------



## cwwozniak

ruts


----------



## Gr3iz

rugs


----------



## cwwozniak

rigs


----------



## Gr3iz

ribs


----------



## plodr

mibs


----------



## dotty999

bibs


----------



## Gr3iz

bits


----------



## 2twenty2

bins


----------



## Gr3iz

bind


----------



## dotty999

bond


----------



## Gr3iz

bold


----------



## dotty999

bald


----------



## Gr3iz

bard


----------



## cwwozniak

baud

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

band

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

bend


----------



## dotty999

bent


----------



## Gr3iz

belt


----------



## cwwozniak

best


----------



## Grey03

test


----------



## Gr3iz

tent


----------



## Grey03

vent


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

sent


----------



## 2twenty2

went


----------



## dotty999

wend


----------



## cwwozniak

weld 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

wild


----------



## cwwozniak

will 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck!

wilt


----------



## cwwozniak

hilt


----------



## 2twenty2

kilt


----------



## cwwozniak

tilt


----------



## Gr3iz

tint


----------



## cwwozniak

tine

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

tide

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

side


----------



## Gr3iz

sire


----------



## cwwozniak

size


----------



## plodr

sine


----------



## Grey03

fine


----------



## Gr3iz

fink


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

sink


----------



## 2twenty2

wink


----------



## cwwozniak

wing


----------



## 2twenty2

Hello Chuck!

wind


----------



## Gr3iz

wild


----------



## cwwozniak

mild

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

mile

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

mole


----------



## 2twenty2

mule


----------



## cwwozniak

mute


----------



## 2twenty2

muse


----------



## cwwozniak

mush


----------



## plodr

gush


----------



## 2twenty2

lush


----------



## Gr3iz

lust


----------



## 2twenty2

last


----------



## Gr3iz

lase


----------



## dotty999

lash


----------



## Gr3iz

lath


----------



## 2twenty2

late


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

gate


----------



## Grey03

gaze


----------



## cwwozniak

raze


----------



## 2twenty2

faze


----------



## cwwozniak

haze


----------



## Gr3iz

have


----------



## cwwozniak

hare


----------



## Gr3iz

harp


----------



## 2twenty2

harm


----------



## plodr

warm


----------



## cwwozniak

wart


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

wars


----------



## cwwozniak

wags


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

gags


----------



## cwwozniak

gams


----------



## dotty999

rams

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

game ... oops

RAMP


----------



## Gr3iz

gape


----------



## dotty999

gaps


----------



## Gr3iz

gabs


----------



## cwwozniak

gobs


----------



## Gr3iz

gods


----------



## cwwozniak

pods


----------



## Gr3iz

pops


----------



## cwwozniak

pips


----------



## Gr3iz

pigs


----------



## cwwozniak

pugs


----------



## Gr3iz

puss


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

pass


----------



## 2twenty2

lass


----------



## cwwozniak

bass


----------



## Gr3iz

bask


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## cwwozniak

gash


----------



## dotty999

gasp

Hi Chuck, Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

rasp

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

wasp


----------



## cwwozniak

wisp


----------



## 2twenty2

lisp


----------



## plodr

list


----------



## 2twenty2

fist


----------



## cwwozniak

fish


----------



## dotty999

wish


----------



## Grey03

wisp


----------



## 2twenty2

wise


----------



## cwwozniak

rise


----------



## 2twenty2

risk


----------



## dotty999

disk


----------



## 2twenty2

wisk


----------



## cwwozniak

wick

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

wink

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear! Hey knuck or 222, or whoever you are ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

rink

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

ring


----------



## dotty999

rung

Hi Mark!


----------



## plodr

lung


----------



## dotty999

long


----------



## 2twenty2

dong


----------



## dotty999

gong


----------



## 2twenty2

song


----------



## Gr3iz

sons


----------



## 2twenty2

tons


----------



## Grey03

tone


----------



## cwwozniak

lone


----------



## Gr3iz

lobe


----------



## 2twenty2

lode


----------



## dotty999

bode


----------



## 2twenty2

code


----------



## dotty999

core


----------



## Gr3iz

cope


----------



## plodr

cote


----------



## cwwozniak

cite


----------



## dotty999

city

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pity

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

pith


----------



## 2twenty2

with


----------



## Gr3iz

wish


----------



## 2twenty2

wash


----------



## plodr

dash


----------



## dotty999

mash


----------



## 2twenty2

cash


----------



## Gr3iz

cast


----------



## cwwozniak

cart


----------



## 2twenty2

dart


----------



## cwwozniak

tart


----------



## Gr3iz

tact


----------



## cwwozniak

fact


----------



## Gr3iz

fart


----------



## cwwozniak

fast


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

cast


----------



## dotty999

cyst


----------



## 2twenty2

cost


----------



## dotty999

cosy


----------



## plodr

cozy


----------



## dotty999

dozy


----------



## 2twenty2

doze


----------



## cwwozniak

daze


----------



## Cookiegal

haze


----------



## Gr3iz

hale


----------



## 2twenty2

hole


----------



## cwwozniak

hold


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck!

hood


----------



## Cookiegal

hoop


----------



## cwwozniak

hook

Hi, Cookiegal and 2twenty2!


----------



## 2twenty2

hoot


----------



## plodr

soot


----------



## cwwozniak

shot


----------



## Gr3iz

shut


----------



## cwwozniak

shun


----------



## Gr3iz

shin

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

skin

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

skid


----------



## cwwozniak

skim


----------



## 2twenty2

skit


----------



## Gr3iz

spit


----------



## 2twenty2

spat


----------



## cwwozniak

spot


----------



## 2twenty2

slot


----------



## cwwozniak

shop


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck! Looks like you changed 2 letters. Probably a typo. You probably meant "shot" instead of "shop"?


----------



## cwwozniak

I was a step ahead of myself. Should have been *shot*. Wait, that doesn't right. LoL


----------



## plodr

show


----------



## Gr3iz

shod


----------



## Grey03

shoe


----------



## cwwozniak

shoo


----------



## Gr3iz

shon


----------



## cwwozniak

shun

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

shin

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

ship


----------



## 2twenty2

shiv


----------



## cwwozniak

shim


----------



## plodr

sham


----------



## cwwozniak

slam


----------



## 2twenty2

slum


----------



## cwwozniak

slug


----------



## 2twenty2

slut


----------



## cwwozniak

slat


----------



## 2twenty2

slit


----------



## cwwozniak

slot


----------



## 2twenty2

slow


----------



## cwwozniak

glow


----------



## Gr3iz

glom


----------



## plodr

glob


----------



## cwwozniak

slob


----------



## 2twenty2

blob


----------



## Mojave66

blow


----------



## Grey03

flow


----------



## 2twenty2

glow


----------



## Gr3iz

grow


----------



## 2twenty2

prow


----------



## cwwozniak

crow


----------



## plodr

crew


----------



## 2twenty2

craw


----------



## cwwozniak

crab


----------



## Gr3iz

crib


----------



## cwwozniak

drib


----------



## Gr3iz

drab


----------



## cwwozniak

dram


----------



## 2twenty2

cram


----------



## cwwozniak

pram


----------



## 2twenty2

tram


----------



## cwwozniak

trap


----------



## plodr

trip


----------



## cwwozniak

drip


----------



## Grey03

drop


----------



## 2twenty2

Good morning, good afternoon and good evening! 

prop


----------



## Gr3iz

prep

Mornin' knuck/222!


----------



## 2twenty2

peep


----------



## cwwozniak

peek


----------



## plodr

meek


----------



## Gr3iz

meet


----------



## cwwozniak

meet


----------



## 2twenty2

meet then "meet" again?


----------



## cwwozniak

Whoops/ Should have been *meat.*


----------



## plodr

beat


----------



## cwwozniak

best


----------



## Gr3iz

belt


----------



## 2twenty2

bent


----------



## Gr3iz

beet


----------



## cwwozniak

feet


----------



## Gr3iz

feat


----------



## cwwozniak

seat


----------



## Grey03

seal


----------



## Gr3iz

sell


----------



## 2twenty2

tell


----------



## cwwozniak

bell


----------



## plodr

well


----------



## cwwozniak

dell


----------



## Gr3iz

deal


----------



## 2twenty2

real


----------



## cwwozniak

read


----------



## 2twenty2

reed


----------



## cwwozniak

seed


----------



## 2twenty2

deed


----------



## cwwozniak

weed


----------



## plodr

week


----------



## 2twenty2

weep


----------



## cwwozniak

peep


----------



## 2twenty2

seep


----------



## cwwozniak

deep


----------



## 2twenty2

keep


----------



## plodr

kelp


----------



## cwwozniak

yelp


----------



## 2twenty2

help


----------



## cwwozniak

held


----------



## 2twenty2

meld


----------



## Gr3iz

mend


----------



## 2twenty2

mind


----------



## cwwozniak

bind


----------



## plodr

kind


----------



## cwwozniak

hind


----------



## 2twenty2

find


----------



## cwwozniak

rind


----------



## 2twenty2

wind


----------



## cwwozniak

wine


----------



## Gr3iz

wipe


----------



## 2twenty2

wise


----------



## cwwozniak

wife


----------



## plodr

life


----------



## 2twenty2

lime


----------



## cwwozniak

lice


----------



## Gr3iz

lick


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

sick


----------



## Gr3iz

sink


----------



## cwwozniak

silk


----------



## 2twenty2

bilk


----------



## plodr

bile


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## Gr3iz

bode


----------



## 2twenty2

bone


----------



## cwwozniak

bore


----------



## 2twenty2

born


----------



## plodr

corn


----------



## 2twenty2

horn


----------



## Gr3iz

hoon


----------



## 2twenty2

hoop


----------



## dotty999

loop


----------



## plodr

coop


----------



## Gr3iz

corp


----------



## cwwozniak

carp


----------



## Gr3iz

carn


----------



## 2twenty2

card


----------



## cwwozniak

care

Hi, Mark and 2t2.


----------



## plodr

dare


----------



## cwwozniak

mare


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck!

rare


----------



## Grey03

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

hare


----------



## plodr

hire


----------



## cwwozniak

dire

Hi, Liz and2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck!

mire


----------



## dotty999

mare


----------



## HOBOcs

maze


----------



## Gr3iz

made


----------



## cwwozniak

mode


----------



## Gr3iz

mode

Hey Chuck!!


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi, Mark! Were you planning to change any letter for your entry?


----------



## Gr3iz

Ooops! I meant *mole*!


----------



## cwwozniak

molt


----------



## plodr

bolt

Hi everyone. I'm usually on when no one else is.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Liz!

volt


----------



## dotty999

colt


----------



## 2twenty2

dolt


----------



## cwwozniak

doll


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

dole


----------



## cwwozniak

dale


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

dame


----------



## Gr3iz

daze


----------



## 2twenty2

date


----------



## cwwozniak

fate

Hello, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

fake

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

fade

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

bade


----------



## 2twenty2

wade


----------



## cwwozniak

wage


----------



## 2twenty2

wane


----------



## dotty999

wave


----------



## 2twenty2

wake


----------



## cwwozniak

wale


----------



## dotty999

sale


----------



## plodr

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

tale


----------



## dotty999

tile


----------



## 2twenty2

tole


----------



## cwwozniak

tote


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin!

tone


----------



## Gr3iz

tome


----------



## 2twenty2

tore


----------



## dotty999

core


----------



## cwwozniak

gore 

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

fore

Hi Chuck, horrible rainy weather here so I'm drying off after my shopping trip!


----------



## cwwozniak

lore

Our temperatures are on a roller coaster over here. We started in the mid 50's yesterday and they are falling all day today. Expecting low 50's on Friday.


----------



## dotty999

lyre

low 50's here and rain expected to continue for the next few days


----------



## cwwozniak

tyre 

Could be worse; could be snow.


----------



## dotty999

byre

hope not!


----------



## 2twenty2

lyre


----------



## cwwozniak

lure


----------



## 2twenty2

luge


----------



## cwwozniak

lugs


----------



## 2twenty2

lags


----------



## cwwozniak

sags


----------



## dotty999

saps


----------



## cwwozniak

naps


----------



## plodr

nips


----------



## cwwozniak

dips


----------



## dotty999

pips


----------



## 2twenty2

tips


----------



## dotty999

taps


----------



## 2twenty2

laps


----------



## Gr3iz

lass


----------



## 2twenty2

less


----------



## plodr

mess


----------



## 2twenty2

fess


----------



## cwwozniak

fees


----------



## Gr3iz

feet


----------



## cwwozniak

beet


----------



## Gr3iz

best


----------



## cwwozniak

zest


----------



## Gr3iz

lest


----------



## Grey03

vest


----------



## cwwozniak

vast


----------



## 2twenty2

cast


----------



## cwwozniak

case


----------



## Gr3iz

cash


----------



## cwwozniak

rash

Good morning, Mark and Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## Gr3iz

rasp


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

Ramp! 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## cwwozniak

damp

Wishing you and yours the same, ICouldUseSomeHelp!


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

damn

thanks!


----------



## cwwozniak

darn


----------



## 2twenty2

tarn


----------



## cwwozniak

tare


----------



## plodr

care


----------



## 2twenty2

bare


----------



## dotty999

rare


----------



## Gr3iz

rave


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

pave


----------



## cwwozniak

gave


----------



## Gr3iz

gale


----------



## 2twenty2

gate


----------



## cwwozniak

game


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

fame


----------



## cwwozniak

dame


----------



## Gr3iz

daze


----------



## dotty999

dame


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

game

fyi dotty we already did dame


----------



## dotty999

gaze


----------



## 2twenty2

ICouldUseSomeHelp said:


> game


 And fyi "Game" was already done also!

faze


----------



## cwwozniak

raze

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck!

maze


----------



## cwwozniak

mate


----------



## dotty999

male

Hi you two!


----------



## cwwozniak

kale

Good evening, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

dale


----------



## 2twenty2

hey!

tale


----------



## Gr3iz

talc


----------



## cwwozniak

talk


----------



## dotty999

balk


----------



## Gr3iz

bank


----------



## dotty999

hank


----------



## Gr3iz

hack


----------



## dotty999

hick


----------



## plodr

tick


----------



## cwwozniak

pick


----------



## Gr3iz

pink


----------



## 2twenty2

punk


----------



## dotty999

bunk


----------



## 2twenty2

lunk


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## 2twenty2

funk


----------



## dotty999

fund


----------



## plodr

find


----------



## Gr3iz

fine


----------



## dotty999

wine


----------



## Gr3iz

wide


----------



## dotty999

wise


----------



## 2twenty2

wire


----------



## cwwozniak

wore


----------



## dotty999

core


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

care



2twenty2 said:


> And fyi "Game" was already done also!
> 
> faze


nooooooo I'm sorry in that case mb.


----------



## dotty999

fare

don't worry about it, we all make mistakes!


----------



## cwwozniak

hare


----------



## HOBOcs

harp


----------



## 2twenty2

harm


----------



## dotty999

warp

Hi Jim!


----------



## HOBOcs

wart 
Hi Ms Dotty!


----------



## cwwozniak

ward


----------



## 2twenty2

That must be a first. 3 of us posted at the same time 8:30pm (harp / harm / warp)

warn


----------



## dotty999

worn


----------



## cwwozniak

porn



2twenty2 said:


> That must be a first. 3 of us posted at the same time 8:30pm (harp / harm / warp)


It gets interesting when different players are connected to different TSG servers at the same time. You can post your entry, and the refreshed thread will show that you are right after the last post that you played off of. I've done that, only to come back and see that someone else had an entry ahead of mine and makes mine invalid. I don't know how long it takes for the servers to update the data between each other.


----------



## dotty999

pork

and I thought I was becoming confused so thanks for the info Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

fork


----------



## dotty999

cork


----------



## cwwozniak

cord


----------



## dotty999

card


----------



## cwwozniak

cars


----------



## dotty999

curs


----------



## Gr3iz

cuss


----------



## dotty999

cusp


----------



## cwwozniak

cusk


----------



## 2twenty2

cask


----------



## dotty999

cark


----------



## plodr

lark


----------



## dotty999

lurk


----------



## cwwozniak

luck


----------



## dotty999

tuck


----------



## HOBOcs

tick


----------



## 2twenty2

tack


----------



## HOBOcs

tock


----------



## 2twenty2

mock


----------



## HOBOcs

Muck


----------



## 2twenty2

mack


----------



## Gr3iz

mark ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

mork


----------



## dotty999

cork


----------



## 2twenty2

dork


----------



## dotty999

dirk


----------



## cwwozniak

dock


----------



## dotty999

lock


----------



## cwwozniak

rock

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

rook

Hey guys!


----------



## cwwozniak

kook

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

konk


----------



## 2twenty2

monk


----------



## dotty999

mink


----------



## cwwozniak

milk


----------



## plodr

mile


----------



## dotty999

mole


----------



## 2twenty2

mule


----------



## dotty999

rule


----------



## 2twenty2

tule


----------



## HOBOcs

tune

Evening all


----------



## cwwozniak

dune 

Hi, Jim!


----------



## 2twenty2

june


----------



## dotty999

jute


----------



## 2twenty2

jube


----------



## Gr3iz

jibe


----------



## cwwozniak

jive

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

jike


----------



## cwwozniak

joke


----------



## 2twenty2

yoke


----------



## cwwozniak

poke


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

pole


----------



## cwwozniak

sole


----------



## dotty999

sale


----------



## plodr

bale


----------



## dotty999

bile


----------



## 2twenty2

bill


----------



## dotty999

bull


----------



## 2twenty2

ball


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## 2twenty2

balm


----------



## cwwozniak

palm


----------



## 2twenty2

calm


----------



## cwwozniak

call


----------



## dotty999

cell


----------



## cwwozniak

cull


----------



## plodr

mull


----------



## dotty999

mule


----------



## cwwozniak

mute


----------



## dotty999

mate


----------



## Gr3iz

math


----------



## cwwozniak

hath


----------



## dotty999

bath


----------



## Gr3iz

bash


----------



## 2twenty2

base


----------



## dotty999

case


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

cast


----------



## HOBOcs

past


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

pest


----------



## dotty999

pent


----------



## cwwozniak

cent 

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

sent

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bent


----------



## plodr

bend


----------



## cwwozniak

tend


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

lend


----------



## 2twenty2

wend


----------



## HOBOcs

wind


----------



## cwwozniak

wing


----------



## 2twenty2

ding


----------



## plodr

ring


----------



## cwwozniak

king


----------



## Gr3iz

kine


----------



## 2twenty2

fine


----------



## dotty999

wine


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

wind


----------



## Gr3iz

wild


----------



## dotty999

mild


----------



## Gr3iz

milk


----------



## HOBOcs

silk


----------



## 2twenty2

bilk


----------



## dotty999

bulk


----------



## cwwozniak

sulk 

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

sunk

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

sung


----------



## Gr3iz

sang


----------



## 2twenty2

sing


----------



## Gr3iz

sine


----------



## plodr

pine


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

pint


----------



## Gr3iz

piet


----------



## 2twenty2

diet


----------



## cwwozniak

died


----------



## dotty999

lied

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

lies

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

pies


----------



## cwwozniak

pigs


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

digs


----------



## cwwozniak

dogs


----------



## 2twenty2

dots


----------



## cwwozniak

rots


----------



## Gr3iz

rote


----------



## plodr

rove


----------



## dotty999

rave


----------



## Gr3iz

raze


----------



## cwwozniak

gaze


----------



## 2twenty2

maze


----------



## cwwozniak

laze


----------



## dotty999

lazy


----------



## cwwozniak

hazy

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

haze


----------



## 2twenty2

faze


----------



## cwwozniak

fate


----------



## 2twenty2

fame


----------



## dotty999

name


----------



## cwwozniak

nape


----------



## dotty999

naps

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

taps

Hi, Dotty!!


----------



## Gr3iz

tags


----------



## dotty999

wags


----------



## Gr3iz

wage


----------



## 2twenty2

rage


----------



## cwwozniak

sage


----------



## 2twenty2

page


----------



## cwwozniak

cage


----------



## Gr3iz

cafe


----------



## cwwozniak

cape


----------



## Gr3iz

caps


----------



## cwwozniak

cats


----------



## Gr3iz

cans


----------



## cwwozniak

fans


----------



## 2twenty2

tans


----------



## Gr3iz

tank


----------



## cwwozniak

tang


----------



## Gr3iz

ting


----------



## plodr

wing


----------



## 2twenty2

ding


----------



## RT

dong


----------



## 2twenty2

dang


----------



## Gr3iz

dawg


----------



## 2twenty2

dawn


----------



## cwwozniak

down


----------



## RT

sown


----------



## cwwozniak

soon


----------



## Gr3iz

soot


----------



## plodr

foot


----------



## 2twenty2

moot


----------



## RT

toot!


----------



## Gr3iz

tort


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

tart

yay, I'm back!!


----------



## Gr3iz

tarp

And welcome back!


----------



## RT

carp
(somethin' fishy 'bout that?)


----------



## Gr3iz

cart


----------



## RT

part


----------



## 2twenty2

mart


----------



## cwwozniak

mast


----------



## 2twenty2

mist


----------



## cwwozniak

most


----------



## Gr3iz

moat


----------



## 2twenty2

goat


----------



## Gr3iz

goal


----------



## cwwozniak

goad


----------



## Gr3iz

gold


----------



## plodr

geld


----------



## 2twenty2

gild


----------



## Gr3iz

gird


----------



## cwwozniak

girl


----------



## Gr3iz

gill


----------



## 2twenty2

gull


----------



## cwwozniak

gulf


----------



## Gr3iz

golf


----------



## cwwozniak

wolf 

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

woof


----------



## Gr3iz

wood

Mornin' Chuck! Mornin' knuck (aka 222)! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark! 

wool


----------



## plodr

pool


----------



## cwwozniak

tool


----------



## Gr3iz

toil


----------



## 2twenty2

tail


----------



## plodr

bail


----------



## cwwozniak

boil


----------



## 2twenty2

coil


----------



## cwwozniak

roil


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

roll


----------



## 2twenty2

moll


----------



## Gr3iz

molt


----------



## cwwozniak

mold


----------



## plodr

cold


----------



## cwwozniak

fold


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

bald


----------



## RT

bale


----------



## Gr3iz

bane


----------



## cwwozniak

cane

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

cant

Good evening Chuck! Just about bed time here ... <yawn>


----------



## cwwozniak

rant

I am close to bedtime myself, Mark. Good night, my friend.


----------



## RT

pant

Chuck, Mark and all - at ~5:30 am wishing I'd gone to bed about many hours ago!
Now why didn't I act on that thought earlier?


----------



## 2twenty2

pent


----------



## cwwozniak

punt

I don't think I have ever stayed up until 5:30, but I have had plans of going to bed at 11:00 but first wanting to do a quick check on something on the computer. Next thing I know, I am going to bed at 2:00 AM.


----------



## 2twenty2

bunt


----------



## cwwozniak

buns


----------



## 2twenty2

bans


----------



## plodr

cans


----------



## 2twenty2

fans


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

fins


----------



## cwwozniak

tins


----------



## Gr3iz

tine


----------



## cwwozniak

tint


----------



## Gr3iz

tilt


----------



## cwwozniak

till


----------



## Gr3iz

tile


----------



## cwwozniak

tide

And I am starting to doze off. G'night Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

That *time *again ...

G'night Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

tome


----------



## RT

tomb


----------



## cwwozniak

comb


----------



## RT

Chuck I thought you were going to say

bomb


----------



## cwwozniak

After what happened in New York, I was worried I'd see unmarked black helicopters circling overhead if used that word as my entry.    

womb


----------



## Gr3iz

wome


----------



## plodr

wore


----------



## dotty999

more


----------



## Gr3iz

mote

Hiya stranger!!


----------



## dotty999

dote

hey there! I keep popping in and out!


----------



## cwwozniak

dots

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

lots

Chuck, I live right outside NYC so it's affected me a good amount, just saying.


----------



## Gr3iz

loss


----------



## dotty999

boss

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

bots


----------



## 2twenty2

cots


----------



## cwwozniak

rots


----------



## dotty999

dots

Hi Chuck!


----------



## RT

pots


----------



## cwwozniak

tots

Hi, Dotty and RT!


----------



## 2twenty2

lots


----------



## Gr3iz

logs


----------



## cwwozniak

lobs


----------



## Gr3iz

lobe


----------



## 2twenty2

lube


----------



## dotty999

tube


----------



## 2twenty2

dube


----------



## plodr

rube


----------



## dotty999

ruby


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

ruly


----------



## Gr3iz

rule


----------



## RT

role


----------



## Gr3iz

robe


----------



## RT

robs


----------



## 2twenty2

roes


----------



## RT

rows


----------



## cwwozniak

cows


----------



## 2twenty2

vows


----------



## RT

bows


----------



## 2twenty2

tows


----------



## cwwozniak

toes


----------



## 2twenty2

woes


----------



## cwwozniak

foes


----------



## 2twenty2

does


----------



## plodr

dons


----------



## dotty999

done


----------



## cwwozniak

dope 

HI, Dotty!


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

dupe


----------



## dotty999

dude

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

dune


----------



## dotty999

rune


----------



## Gr3iz

rube

Hiya cutie!


----------



## cwwozniak

cube


----------



## Gr3iz

cute


----------



## cwwozniak

jute


----------



## RT

lute


----------



## 2twenty2

mute


----------



## cwwozniak

mule


----------



## 2twenty2

rule


----------



## Gr3iz

rune


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

runt

just saying, rune was already said, and i think a lot of words that are being said now have already been said multiple times before, i mean, this is the 12526th word so... but if everyone is ok with that then whatever


----------



## cwwozniak

rung


----------



## 2twenty2

dung


----------



## cwwozniak

hung


----------



## 2twenty2

lung


----------



## cwwozniak

long


----------



## Gr3iz

lone

I'd have to say that 99.9% of the words we're using here have been used before. 
There's another game that has a similar premise as this, but with 5 letters. We sorta morphed that one into a game where we use the new word in a sentence, rather than just presenting the word. Options are available ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

lane


----------



## Gr3iz

lade


----------



## HOBOcs

lady


----------



## Gr3iz

lazy


----------



## HOBOcs

hazy


----------



## 2twenty2

haze


----------



## Gr3iz

hale


----------



## plodr

halt


----------



## Gr3iz

haft


----------



## 2twenty2

daft


----------



## cwwozniak

deft 

Hi, Mark and 2t2.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck!

heft


----------



## cwwozniak

left


----------



## Gr3iz

lent

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

lint

Hi Mark, Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hint

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

hunt


----------



## cwwozniak

hurt


----------



## dotty999

hart


----------



## Gr3iz

harp

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

carp


----------



## Gr3iz

cart


----------



## dotty999

curt


----------



## HOBOcs

cult


----------



## cwwozniak

colt


----------



## 2twenty2

celt


----------



## Gr3iz

cent


----------



## dotty999

went


----------



## 2twenty2

want


----------



## plodr

wand


----------



## dotty999

wend


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

went


----------



## Gr3iz

welt


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

belt


----------



## Gr3iz

beat


----------



## HOBOcs

beet


----------



## 2twenty2

beer


----------



## Gr3iz

bear


----------



## cwwozniak

bead


----------



## 2twenty2

beam


----------



## cwwozniak

ream


----------



## dotty999

read


----------



## plodr

road


----------



## 2twenty2

toad


----------



## cwwozniak

told


----------



## Gr3iz

toll


----------



## 2twenty2

moll


----------



## dotty999

mall


----------



## Gr3iz

mail


----------



## dotty999

wail


----------



## Gr3iz

wall


----------



## dotty999

well


----------



## Gr3iz

weal


----------



## dotty999

teal


----------



## Gr3iz

teak


----------



## dotty999

weak


----------



## cwwozniak

beak

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

beam

Greetings and salutations, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

bear


----------



## Gr3iz

bean


----------



## cwwozniak

lean


----------



## dotty999

loan

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

roan


----------



## 2twenty2

moan


----------



## dotty999

mean


----------



## Gr3iz

mead


----------



## cwwozniak

meat

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

meal


----------



## cwwozniak

real


----------



## 2twenty2

teal


----------



## cwwozniak

tell


----------



## Gr3iz

teel


----------



## cwwozniak

reel

Good afternoon, Mark and Happy Humpday!


----------



## 2twenty2

seel


----------



## plodr

seek


----------



## cwwozniak

meek


----------



## Gr3iz

meet

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

melt


----------



## Gr3iz

malt


----------



## 2twenty2

molt


----------



## dotty999

colt


----------



## 2twenty2

dolt


----------



## dotty999

bolt


----------



## cwwozniak

boot

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

hoot


----------



## cwwozniak

hood


----------



## Gr3iz

hold


----------



## 2twenty2

held


----------



## Gr3iz

heed


----------



## plodr

weed


----------



## dotty999

seed


----------



## Gr3iz

send


----------



## dotty999

sand

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

sane

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

bane


----------



## cwwozniak

lane


----------



## Grey03

land


----------



## 2twenty2

hand


----------



## cwwozniak

band


----------



## plodr

bank


----------



## Grey03

tank


----------



## cwwozniak

tack


----------



## 2twenty2

tuck


----------



## Grey03

buck


----------



## 2twenty2

luck


----------



## plodr

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

lick


----------



## Gr3iz

link


----------



## cwwozniak

lint


----------



## Gr3iz

lift


----------



## 2twenty2

list


----------



## Gr3iz

lilt


----------



## 2twenty2

silt


----------



## cwwozniak

sill 

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

*Happy* *Holidays* *Chuck!
*
pill


----------



## cwwozniak

will

Same to you and yours, 2t2.


----------



## 2twenty2

Thanks.

mill


----------



## cwwozniak

dill


----------



## plodr

doll
*Merry Christmas, guys & Dotty*


----------



## cwwozniak

roll

Merry Christmas, plodr!


----------



## 2twenty2

*Merry Christmas* *plodr*

moll


----------



## cwwozniak

poll

*Merry Christmas Everybody!*


----------



## 2twenty2

*Merry* *Christmas to all !
*
toll


----------



## cwwozniak

toil


----------



## Gr3iz

tail

Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## plodr

sail


----------



## 2twenty2

mail


----------



## cwwozniak

pail


----------



## 2twenty2

rail


----------



## cwwozniak

raid


----------



## Gr3iz

rand


----------



## cwwozniak

rind


----------



## Gr3iz

rine


----------



## 2twenty2

rune


----------



## cwwozniak

rude


----------



## 2twenty2

ride


----------



## Gr3iz

rile


----------



## plodr

tile


----------



## 2twenty2

bile


----------



## Gr3iz

bilk


----------



## 2twenty2

bulk


----------



## dotty999

bunk


----------



## Gr3iz

buck


----------



## 2twenty2

duck


----------



## plodr

dock


----------



## Gr3iz

dork


----------



## TheGingerNinja

pork


----------



## cwwozniak

cork

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

conk

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day, pal! The last one of the year ...


----------



## 2twenty2

cook


----------



## cwwozniak

rook


----------



## 2twenty2

took


----------



## cwwozniak

look


----------



## Gr3iz

loot


----------



## cwwozniak

loom


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn


----------



## cwwozniak

lord


----------



## 2twenty2

lore


----------



## cwwozniak

more


----------



## plodr

morn


----------



## 2twenty2

moon


----------



## Gr3iz

moot


----------



## cwwozniak

mood


----------



## 2twenty2

good


----------



## cwwozniak

hood


----------



## Gr3iz

hold


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## plodr

bald


----------



## dotty999

bale


----------



## Gr3iz

bane


----------



## cwwozniak

wane


----------



## 2twenty2

cane


----------



## cwwozniak

vane


----------



## dotty999

vale


----------



## plodr

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

gale


----------



## dotty999

kale


----------



## 2twenty2

dale


----------



## cwwozniak

male


----------



## Gr3iz

malt


----------



## 2twenty2

salt


----------



## cwwozniak

halt


----------



## 2twenty2

hale


----------



## cwwozniak

haze


----------



## 2twenty2

hare


----------



## plodr

dare


----------



## 2twenty2

care


----------



## cwwozniak

carp


----------



## Gr3iz

card


----------



## dotty999

curd


----------



## Gr3iz

cued


----------



## 2twenty2

hued


----------



## plodr

hues


----------



## Gr3iz

hubs


----------



## cwwozniak

tubs


----------



## Gr3iz

tube


----------



## cwwozniak

rube


----------



## 2twenty2

cube


----------



## cwwozniak

cubs


----------



## 2twenty2

cuts


----------



## cwwozniak

cuds


----------



## Gr3iz

cuss


----------



## cwwozniak

cups


----------



## Gr3iz

cops


----------



## cwwozniak

caps


----------



## 2twenty2

caws


----------



## cwwozniak

cats


----------



## 2twenty2

cads


----------



## plodr

cuds


----------



## cwwozniak

duds


----------



## 2twenty2

buds


----------



## cwwozniak

suds


----------



## 2twenty2

puds


----------



## dotty999

puss

Hi guys! we've got shocking weather here! gale force winds and heavy rain, just thinking about those folk in town who are homeless and outside!


----------



## cwwozniak

push

Dotty, do any government agencies or private charities offer any kind of temporary housing for them?

No strong winds, rains, or snow by me. We do have single digit (F) temperatures during the day and sub-zero temperatures at night.


----------



## dotty999

mush

sadly no Chuck, volunteers go out a few nights a week to give them hot drinks and soup but apart from that they are very much on their own!

It's difficult as I'm aware some of them are drug users and so don't get any sympathy but many are on the streets for other reasons,unfortunately for them they can only claim benefits if they have accommodation.

The weather is still bad which is why I'm stuck indoors!


----------



## cwwozniak

bush


----------



## dotty999

rush


----------



## 2twenty2

lush


----------



## cwwozniak

bush


----------



## plodr

bust


----------



## dotty999

best


----------



## cwwozniak

fest

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

test

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

tent

Hiya Dotty dear! Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

rent

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rend


----------



## dotty999

wend


----------



## cwwozniak

send

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

seed


----------



## cwwozniak

reed


----------



## 2twenty2

heed


----------



## dotty999

hoed


----------



## 2twenty2

toed


----------



## cwwozniak

toad


----------



## Gr3iz

told


----------



## plodr

sold


----------



## Gr3iz

sole


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## cwwozniak

bile

Good moring, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

bale


----------



## cwwozniak

dale


----------



## Gr3iz

dame

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

dome


----------



## cwwozniak

dime


----------



## plodr

dive


----------



## cwwozniak

dice


----------



## 2twenty2

dire


----------



## cwwozniak

dike


----------



## 2twenty2

bike


----------



## cwwozniak

hike


----------



## 2twenty2

Afternoon Chuck!

like


----------



## plodr

live


----------



## 2twenty2

hive


----------



## Gr3iz

hire


----------



## 2twenty2

hide


----------



## cwwozniak

wide

Hi, 2t2, Liz, and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

wade


----------



## Gr3iz

ware

Hey chuck! Hiya Dotty dear.


----------



## dotty999

bare


----------



## TheGingerNinja

barn


----------



## dotty999

darn


----------



## cwwozniak

earn

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

yarn

hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

tarn


----------



## cwwozniak

warn

Hi, 2t2.


----------



## plodr

worn


----------



## cwwozniak

wore


----------



## dotty999

bore


----------



## cwwozniak

gore


----------



## dotty999

gory


----------



## Gr3iz

gorp


----------



## 2twenty2

corp


----------



## Gr3iz

coop


----------



## 2twenty2

goop


----------



## plodr

good


----------



## Gr3iz

goof


----------



## dotty999

golf


----------



## 2twenty2

wolf


----------



## Gr3iz

wold


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## dotty999

bald


----------



## plodr

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

kale


----------



## dotty999

tale


----------



## 2twenty2

dale


----------



## Gr3iz

date


----------



## 2twenty2

dane


----------



## plodr

bane


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## Gr3iz

bark

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

dark

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dank


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## Gr3iz

dune


----------



## dotty999

rune


----------



## 2twenty2

tune


----------



## cwwozniak

tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

tina


----------



## cwwozniak

tins 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

tans


----------



## cwwozniak

tons


----------



## Gr3iz

toss


----------



## plodr

boss


----------



## Gr3iz

bobs


----------



## cwwozniak

bogs


----------



## Gr3iz

boos


----------



## cwwozniak

boot

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

boon


----------



## dotty999

book


----------



## cwwozniak

boom

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

boor


----------



## Gr3iz

boob 

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

blob


----------



## plodr

blow


----------



## Gr3iz

blew


----------



## 2twenty2

brew


----------



## cwwozniak

crew


----------



## 2twenty2

drew


----------



## plodr

draw


----------



## dotty999

braw


----------



## 2twenty2

craw


----------



## cwwozniak

claw


----------



## Gr3iz

clap


----------



## 2twenty2

clad


----------



## cwwozniak

chad


----------



## 2twenty2

chap


----------



## cwwozniak

chip


----------



## Gr3iz

chit


----------



## cwwozniak

chin

It took me a bit of time to come up with that entry. First two words that popped into my mind involved changing certain letters to either an S or an L.


----------



## plodr

coin


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> It took me a bit of time to come up with that entry. First two words that popped into my mind involved changing certain letters to either an S or an L.




loin


----------



## cwwozniak

lain


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

gain


----------



## dotty999

gait


----------



## cwwozniak

grit

Mornin' Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

grim

Hi Chuck! it's after 6pm here!


----------



## cwwozniak

gram



dotty999 said:


> it's after 6pm here!


I think I am dealing with a stuffy head cold today and consider it a miracle I know what day of the week it is. Monday, right?


----------



## dotty999

tram

since I no longer work and have no set routine I rarely know what day it is!


----------



## plodr

trap


----------



## dotty999

trip


----------



## cwwozniak

drip


----------



## 2twenty2

grip


----------



## dotty999

grin


----------



## 2twenty2

grit


----------



## dotty999

grot


----------



## cwwozniak

trot


----------



## dotty999

trow


----------



## cwwozniak

brow

Heloo, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

crow


----------



## cwwozniak

crop


----------



## plodr

chop


----------



## Gr3iz

chap

Hi guys!


dotty999 said:


> since I no longer work and have no set routine I rarely know what day it is!


I know the feeling, my dear! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

char

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

chat


----------



## 2twenty2

chad


----------



## dotty999

clad


----------



## 2twenty2

clod


----------



## dotty999

plod


----------



## cwwozniak

ploy


----------



## dotty999

cloy


----------



## 2twenty2

clot


----------



## cwwozniak

clog


----------



## dotty999

blog

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

flog

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

flow


----------



## 2twenty2

flop


----------



## cwwozniak

flip


----------



## plodr

slip


----------



## cwwozniak

skip


----------



## 2twenty2

ship


----------



## cwwozniak

shim


----------



## Gr3iz

sham


----------



## cwwozniak

seam


----------



## Gr3iz

scam


----------



## dotty999

slam


----------



## cwwozniak

swam


----------



## 2twenty2

swat


----------



## cwwozniak

swag


----------



## 2twenty2

swan


----------



## dotty999

swap


----------



## cwwozniak

soap

Hello, Dotty and 2t2.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

snap


----------



## cwwozniak

snag


----------



## dotty999

snug


----------



## 2twenty2

snub


----------



## Gr3iz

stub


----------



## plodr

stun


----------



## cwwozniak

shun

Hello, everybody!


----------



## Gr3iz

shin

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

skin


----------



## Gr3iz

skid


----------



## cwwozniak

slid


----------



## dotty999

slip

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

flip

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

clip


----------



## cwwozniak

blip


----------



## Gr3iz

blop


----------



## 2twenty2

plop


----------



## cwwozniak

prop


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

prow


----------



## cwwozniak

plow

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

plod


----------



## cwwozniak

prod


----------



## Gr3iz

prad


----------



## cwwozniak

pray


----------



## 2twenty2

pram


----------



## dotty999

cram


----------



## plodr

crab


----------



## dotty999

crib


----------



## plodr

CREB https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CREB


----------



## dotty999

crew


----------



## cwwozniak

grew


----------



## 2twenty2

brew


----------



## dotty999

bred


----------



## Gr3iz

bree


----------



## 2twenty2

cree


----------



## dotty999

tree


----------



## 2twenty2

free


----------



## plodr

fret


----------



## dotty999

feet


----------



## cwwozniak

felt


----------



## 2twenty2

belt


----------



## cwwozniak

bolt


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

molt


----------



## plodr

malt


----------



## dotty999

salt


----------



## 2twenty2

halt


----------



## cwwozniak

half

Hi, Dotty, Liz and 2t2.


----------



## dotty999

calf

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

calm


----------



## dotty999

balm


----------



## cwwozniak

bale


----------



## dotty999

bole


----------



## cwwozniak

bile


----------



## dotty999

file


----------



## cwwozniak

fife


----------



## dotty999

rife


----------



## cwwozniak

rift


----------



## dotty999

gift


----------



## cwwozniak

sift


----------



## 2twenty2

lift


----------



## dotty999

list


----------



## Gr3iz

lint


----------



## dotty999

pint


----------



## cwwozniak

mint


----------



## Gr3iz

mine


----------



## cwwozniak

mane


----------



## Gr3iz

Manx


----------



## cwwozniak

minx


----------



## Gr3iz

mind


----------



## cwwozniak

mild


----------



## Gr3iz

milk


----------



## 2twenty2

mill


----------



## dotty999

bill


----------



## 2twenty2

dill


----------



## dotty999

doll


----------



## cwwozniak

dull


----------



## dotty999

bull


----------



## cwwozniak

gull


----------



## dotty999

gulp


----------



## 2twenty2

pulp


----------



## plodr

pule


----------



## dotty999

rule


----------



## cwwozniak

rube


----------



## dotty999

rubs


----------



## Gr3iz

nubs


----------



## cwwozniak

dubs


----------



## dotty999

dabs


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

debs


----------



## cwwozniak

debt 

Hi, Dotty and 2t2.


----------



## dotty999

dent

Hi Chuck


----------



## 2twenty2

dint


----------



## Gr3iz

diet


----------



## cwwozniak

dirt


----------



## Gr3iz

dict


----------



## 2twenty2

dice


----------



## cwwozniak

dine


----------



## 2twenty2

dime


----------



## cwwozniak

lime


----------



## 2twenty2

lire


----------



## dotty999

mire


----------



## cwwozniak

more


----------



## 2twenty2

mope


----------



## plodr

cope


----------



## cwwozniak

cone


----------



## dotty999

bone


----------



## Gr3iz

bode


----------



## 2twenty2

bore


----------



## dotty999

byre


----------



## Gr3iz

byte


----------



## dotty999

bite


----------



## Gr3iz

bike

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

bide


----------



## Gr3iz

bids


----------



## 2twenty2

rids


----------



## Gr3iz

rips


----------



## dotty999

rims


----------



## 2twenty2

ribs


----------



## plodr

rubs


----------



## cwwozniak

hubs


----------



## Gr3iz

huts


----------



## cwwozniak

hats


----------



## dotty999

huts


----------



## Gr3iz

hugs


----------



## 2twenty2

huns


----------



## dotty999

hubs


----------



## xITmasterx

grubs

Hello everyone, I'm new here!


----------



## dotty999

Hi and welcome!

the aim of the game is to change one letter to make another word, you've added one, like to try again?


----------



## xITmasterx

Sure, why not?

Though I made a mistake there, so here's from the word:

huss


----------



## dotty999

thanks!

hiss


----------



## xITmasterx

kiss


----------



## Gr3iz

kids


----------



## 2twenty2

kits


----------



## Gr3iz

kith


----------



## cwwozniak

kite

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

kine

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

tine

Seemed like to took forever to get here this week.


----------



## Gr3iz

tiny


----------



## dotty999

tins


----------



## cwwozniak

fins

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

fans

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

fads


----------



## 2twenty2

fats


----------



## cwwozniak

fits


----------



## dotty999

wits


----------



## cwwozniak

zits


----------



## dotty999

zips


----------



## 2twenty2

zaps


----------



## dotty999

caps


----------



## 2twenty2

cups


----------



## dotty999

sups


----------



## 2twenty2

saps


----------



## cwwozniak

sags


----------



## dotty999

bags


----------



## cwwozniak

bats


----------



## dotty999

bath


----------



## 2twenty2

lath


----------



## dotty999

hath


----------



## plodr

hats


----------



## dotty999

hits


----------



## 2twenty2

hiss


----------



## cwwozniak

kiss


----------



## Gr3iz

miss


----------



## cwwozniak

moss


----------



## dotty999

mass


----------



## 2twenty2

muss


----------



## Gr3iz

must


----------



## cwwozniak

mush


----------



## dotty999

mash


----------



## plodr

cash


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## dotty999

bush


----------



## cwwozniak

busk 

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

buck


----------



## dotty999

beck

Hi Chuck, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

beak


----------



## dotty999

weak


----------



## plodr

peak


----------



## dotty999

perk


----------



## Gr3iz

pert


----------



## dotty999

port


----------



## 2twenty2

part


----------



## cwwozniak

past


----------



## dotty999

pest


----------



## cwwozniak

zest

Hi, Dotty! Happy Birthday!


----------



## dotty999

test

thanks Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

west


----------



## dotty999

welt


----------



## 2twenty2

went


----------



## cwwozniak

wept


----------



## dotty999

wert


----------



## cwwozniak

pert


----------



## plodr

port


----------



## dotty999

sort


----------



## 2twenty2

tort


----------



## Gr3iz

toot


----------



## cwwozniak

trot


----------



## Gr3iz

trod


----------



## 2twenty2

tron


----------



## cwwozniak

iron 

Good morning, Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

Iran

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

bran


----------



## Gr3iz

brad


----------



## 2twenty2

bray


----------



## plodr

dray


----------



## 2twenty2

pray


----------



## dotty999

prat


----------



## cwwozniak

peat 

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

peal

Hi Chuck!

shocking weather here, hailstone, high winds and heavy rain!


----------



## 2twenty2

pear


----------



## dotty999

dear


----------



## 2twenty2

gear


----------



## Gr3iz

geas


----------



## 2twenty2

peas


----------



## Gr3iz

peat


----------



## dotty999

pert


----------



## plodr

part


----------



## dotty999

port


----------



## cwwozniak

post

Hi, Dotty, plodr, and Mark.


----------



## 2twenty2

past


----------



## cwwozniak

fast

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

last


----------



## cwwozniak

lust


----------



## dotty999

list

Hi Chuck, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Gr3iz

lift


----------



## dotty999

sift


----------



## 2twenty2

rift


----------



## dotty999

rife


----------



## cwwozniak

ride


----------



## 2twenty2

rite


----------



## cwwozniak

bite 

Hi, 2t2.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mite


----------



## cwwozniak

mute


----------



## Gr3iz

muse


----------



## 2twenty2

ruse


----------



## cwwozniak

rose


----------



## Gr3iz

rote


----------



## dotty999

rite


----------



## cwwozniak

rate

Hi Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

fate

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

bate


----------



## cwwozniak

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

bore


----------



## cwwozniak

bone


----------



## dotty999

bane


----------



## plodr

cane


----------



## dotty999

wane


----------



## Gr3iz

ware


----------



## 2twenty2

wade


----------



## dotty999

fade


----------



## cwwozniak

made

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

maze

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

laze


----------



## cwwozniak

gaze


----------



## 2twenty2

faze


----------



## cwwozniak

fare


----------



## 2twenty2

face


----------



## cwwozniak

fact


----------



## Gr3iz

fart


----------



## cwwozniak

fort


----------



## 2twenty2

fork


----------



## cwwozniak

form


----------



## Gr3iz

foam


----------



## dotty999

foal


----------



## plodr

fool


----------



## dotty999

pool


----------



## 2twenty2

tool


----------



## cwwozniak

wool


----------



## dotty999

wood


----------



## cwwozniak

food


----------



## dotty999

fond


----------



## cwwozniak

font


----------



## 2twenty2

fort


----------



## dotty999

form


----------



## cwwozniak

firm


----------



## 2twenty2

fire


----------



## dotty999

sire


----------



## cwwozniak

sine

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

wine


----------



## dotty999

wane

Hi Chuck, 2twenty


----------



## 2twenty2

want


----------



## dotty999

rant


----------



## plodr

rang


----------



## dotty999

rank


----------



## cwwozniak

rack


----------



## 2twenty2

ruck


----------



## cwwozniak

buck


----------



## dotty999

beck


----------



## cwwozniak

deck


----------



## dotty999

desk


----------



## cwwozniak

disk


----------



## dotty999

dusk

g'night Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

dust

G'night Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

duct


----------



## dotty999

duce


----------



## 2twenty2

duke


----------



## cwwozniak

dune


----------



## 2twenty2

dupe


----------



## dotty999

dure


----------



## 2twenty2

dare


----------



## dotty999

fare


----------



## 2twenty2

mare


----------



## dotty999

more


----------



## cwwozniak

mope


----------



## dotty999

rope


----------



## 2twenty2

pope


----------



## dotty999

pose


----------



## cwwozniak

dose


----------



## dotty999

rose


----------



## cwwozniak

hose


----------



## 2twenty2

lose


----------



## dotty999

lobe


----------



## 2twenty2

love


----------



## Gr3iz

lave


----------



## 2twenty2

live


----------



## Gr3iz

lime


----------



## dotty999

dime


----------



## Gr3iz

dice


----------



## plodr

rice


----------



## 2twenty2

mice


----------



## cwwozniak

lice


----------



## dotty999

lick


----------



## 2twenty2

tick


----------



## dotty999

tack


----------



## cwwozniak

tuck


----------



## 2twenty2

muck


----------



## cwwozniak

mock


----------



## 2twenty2

mick


----------



## cwwozniak

pick


----------



## Gr3iz

pink


----------



## cwwozniak

rink


----------



## 2twenty2

sink


----------



## cwwozniak

sins


----------



## 2twenty2

sons


----------



## cwwozniak

sobs


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

sots


----------



## cwwozniak

sows

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

sops


----------



## plodr

mops


----------



## cwwozniak

tops


----------



## dotty999

pops


----------



## Gr3iz

pope


----------



## dotty999

dope


----------



## Gr3iz

done


----------



## dotty999

bone


----------



## Gr3iz

bode


----------



## dotty999

body


----------



## Gr3iz

bony


----------



## dotty999

bond


----------



## Gr3iz

bold


----------



## cwwozniak

cold (and it is by me at the moment)


----------



## Gr3iz

cord


----------



## dotty999

card


----------



## Gr3iz

carp


----------



## dotty999

harp


----------



## cwwozniak

warp

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wasp

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

gasp


----------



## Gr3iz

gash


----------



## dotty999

hash

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hush


----------



## dotty999

mush


----------



## Gr3iz

musk


----------



## dotty999

one of my favourite perfumes..

tusk


----------



## cwwozniak

task


----------



## 2twenty2

bask


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## 2twenty2

bunk


----------



## cwwozniak

bung


----------



## dotty999

bang


----------



## cwwozniak

fang


----------



## dotty999

fans


----------



## 2twenty2

bans


----------



## dotty999

bins


----------



## 2twenty2

buns


----------



## dotty999

bung


----------



## cwwozniak

hung


----------



## 2twenty2

dung


----------



## dotty999

dune


----------



## cwwozniak

dupe


----------



## dotty999

dude


----------



## cwwozniak

nude


----------



## dotty999

rude


----------



## 2twenty2

jude


----------



## dotty999

jade


----------



## plodr

wade


----------



## Gr3iz

wake


----------



## 2twenty2

wane


----------



## dotty999

wave


----------



## 2twenty2

ware


----------



## cwwozniak

wore


----------



## Gr3iz

word


----------



## dotty999

cord


----------



## plodr

card


----------



## Gr3iz

cars


----------



## cwwozniak

cart

Greetings, Dotty, Liz, and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

curt

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

curb


----------



## dotty999

cure


----------



## 2twenty2

core


----------



## Gr3iz

cork

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

corn


----------



## 2twenty2

corp


----------



## cwwozniak

carp


----------



## 2twenty2

harp


----------



## Gr3iz

hark


----------



## dotty999

park


----------



## cwwozniak

pack


----------



## dotty999

puck


----------



## 2twenty2

pick


----------



## dotty999

pink


----------



## Gr3iz

pint


----------



## dotty999

mint


----------



## cwwozniak

hint


----------



## dotty999

hunt


----------



## cwwozniak

runt


----------



## dotty999

rung


----------



## Gr3iz

runs


----------



## 2twenty2

rugs


----------



## HOBOcs

mugs


----------



## 2twenty2

lugs


----------



## Gr3iz

luge


----------



## dotty999

huge


----------



## 2twenty2

hume


----------



## cwwozniak

home


----------



## Gr3iz

hole


----------



## plodr

pole


----------



## dotty999

pale


----------



## 2twenty2

pile


----------



## dotty999

tile


----------



## 2twenty2

mile


----------



## dotty999

pile


----------



## cwwozniak

pill


----------



## dotty999

dill


----------



## HOBOcs

will


----------



## dotty999

wilt


----------



## cwwozniak

tilt


----------



## Gr3iz

tint


----------



## 2twenty2

lint


----------



## Gr3iz

link


----------



## 2twenty2

line


----------



## Gr3iz

lime


----------



## dotty999

lame


----------



## 2twenty2

lamp


----------



## dotty999

camp


----------



## plodr

damp


----------



## cwwozniak

ramp


----------



## dotty999

rump


----------



## Gr3iz

romp


----------



## 2twenty2

pomp


----------



## dotty999

pimp


----------



## 2twenty2

pump


----------



## dotty999

puma


----------



## 2twenty2

pupa


----------



## dotty999

papa


----------



## HOBOcs

napa


----------



## Gr3iz

naps


----------



## 2twenty2

nape


----------



## cwwozniak

cape


----------



## 2twenty2

tape


----------



## cwwozniak

take

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

tale


----------



## Gr3iz

tare


----------



## plodr

hare


----------



## cwwozniak

have


----------



## dotty999

save

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

wave

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

rave


----------



## 2twenty2

cave


----------



## plodr

cafe


----------



## 2twenty2

cape


----------



## dotty999

gape


----------



## 2twenty2

nape


----------



## Gr3iz

name


----------



## 2twenty2

nave


----------



## Gr3iz

nare


----------



## cwwozniak

naze


----------



## 2twenty2

faze


----------



## cwwozniak

raze 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

laze


----------



## cwwozniak

gaze


----------



## 2twenty2

daze


----------



## cwwozniak

haze


----------



## 2twenty2

hate


----------



## cwwozniak

hath


----------



## 2twenty2

bath


----------



## cwwozniak

math


----------



## Gr3iz

mash


----------



## plodr

mesh


----------



## 2twenty2

mush


----------



## cwwozniak

musk

Hi, Liz and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

mask

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

mark

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

marl


----------



## cwwozniak

marm


----------



## dotty999

maim


----------



## cwwozniak

maid


----------



## dotty999

laid


----------



## 2twenty2

paid


----------



## cwwozniak

pair


----------



## dotty999

pain


----------



## Gr3iz

pail


----------



## dotty999

wail


----------



## xITmasterx

nail


----------



## 2twenty2

tail


----------



## dotty999

toil


----------



## cwwozniak

toll


----------



## dotty999

doll

Hi Chuck! been stuck indoors due to heavy rain!


----------



## cwwozniak

roll

Hi, Dotty!

We've had snow and/or cold weather since last Thursday evening. Expecting to warm up and get rain tomorrow.


----------



## 2twenty2

moll


----------



## dotty999

cwwozniak said:


> roll
> 
> Hi, Dotty!
> 
> We've had snow and/or cold weather since last Thursday evening. Expecting to warm up and get rain tomorrow.


We've had snow too!

mill


----------



## 2twenty2

sill


----------



## dotty999

silt


----------



## Gr3iz

sift


----------



## dotty999

rift

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

riff

Hiya Doll!


----------



## cwwozniak

rife 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

fife


----------



## cwwozniak

fine


----------



## dotty999

find


----------



## cwwozniak

fund


----------



## plodr

funk


----------



## dotty999

bunk


----------



## 2twenty2

dunk


----------



## dotty999

dune


----------



## cwwozniak

dung < A sh***y entry if I ever saw one


----------



## 2twenty2

bung


----------



## dotty999

bang


----------



## Gr3iz

bane

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

bade


----------



## cwwozniak

bake


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

bare


----------



## cwwozniak

bale

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

sale


----------



## cwwozniak

dale

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

dare

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bare


----------



## dotty999

care

Valentine's day passed and didn't get any cards


----------



## 2twenty2

tare


----------



## cwwozniak

tame

A belated Valentine's card for Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

made my day, thanks Chuck!

name


----------



## cwwozniak

same

I found the card online, as is, Not sure if "violates" is intended or an autocorrect slip.


----------



## dotty999

I didn't notice "violates" 

came


----------



## 2twenty2

lame


----------



## plodr

lime


----------



## HOBOcs

limp


----------



## Gr3iz

lisp


----------



## 2twenty2

wisp


----------



## dotty999

wise


----------



## cwwozniak

wipe


----------



## 2twenty2

wire


----------



## dotty999

wore


----------



## cwwozniak

wort 

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

wart

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

warp


----------



## Gr3iz

wary


----------



## dotty999

wiry


----------



## 2twenty2

wire


----------



## Gr3iz

Whoa! Back the truck up! ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll go with Dotty's response since it shows first ...

wily


----------



## dotty999

will


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> I'll go with Dotty's response since it shows first ...


*?
*
dill


----------



## dotty999

dull


----------



## 2twenty2

bull


----------



## dotty999

bell


----------



## Gr3iz

belt


----------



## dotty999

felt


----------



## 2twenty2

celt


----------



## dotty999

colt


----------



## Gr3iz

cold


----------



## dotty999

cola


----------



## Gr3iz

coda


----------



## 2twenty2

cuda


----------



## cwwozniak

cuds


----------



## dotty999

buds


----------



## 2twenty2

duds


----------



## dotty999

suds


----------



## cwwozniak

suns


----------



## dotty999

sins


----------



## cwwozniak

sips


----------



## 2twenty2

sits


----------



## cwwozniak

wits


----------



## dotty999

wets


----------



## plodr

bets


----------



## cwwozniak

lets


----------



## Gr3iz

less


----------



## cwwozniak

legs


----------



## 2twenty2

kegs


----------



## plodr

begs


----------



## Gr3iz

bets


----------



## cwwozniak

beds 

Hi Mark. Happy Friday!


----------



## dotty999

buds

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

duds

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

dude

Hey Chuck! Hiya dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

rude

Hi Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

rune


----------



## dotty999

runt


----------



## cwwozniak

rung


----------



## dotty999

dung


----------



## cwwozniak

sung


----------



## 2twenty2

bung


----------



## cwwozniak

lung


----------



## Gr3iz

lune


----------



## 2twenty2

lute


----------



## cwwozniak

luge


----------



## jenny6

Huge


----------



## cwwozniak

hugs


----------



## jenny6

Bugs


----------



## cwwozniak

bags


----------



## jenny6

nags


----------



## cwwozniak

naps


----------



## jenny6

taps


----------



## 2twenty2

laps


----------



## dotty999

lops


----------



## Gr3iz

lope


----------



## 2twenty2

mope


----------



## dotty999

more


----------



## 2twenty2

mode


----------



## dotty999

made


----------



## 2twenty2

mare


----------



## dotty999

rare


----------



## 2twenty2

tare


----------



## dotty999

tyre


----------



## 2twenty2

tire


----------



## dotty999

sire


----------



## 2twenty2

wire


----------



## cwwozniak

wore


----------



## Gr3iz

worn


----------



## dotty999

corn


----------



## Gr3iz

coin


----------



## dotty999

loin


----------



## Gr3iz

loon

Hiya Cutie! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

soon

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

soot


----------



## dotty999

soft

apparently we've had an earthquake this afternoon, I didn't feel a thing!


----------



## Gr3iz

sofa

Must've been pretty minor! I was out in California one year, visiting my mother, and they felt one, but I didn't. I guess I just didn't know the signs.


----------



## cwwozniak

soda

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

sods

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

pods

We've had two in PA that we've felt here. Not a pleasant experience. I can't imagine living in CA.


----------



## dotty999

pots

I've never known one to come close to the UK


----------



## Gr3iz

poth 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

both


----------



## Gr3iz

moth


----------



## 2twenty2

math


----------



## cwwozniak

path


----------



## 2twenty2

bath


----------



## cwwozniak

lath


----------



## 2twenty2

lakh


----------



## cwwozniak

lake


----------



## 2twenty2

bake


----------



## Gr3iz

bane


----------



## jenny6

sane


----------



## 2twenty2

vane


----------



## dotty999

vine


----------



## 2twenty2

wine


----------



## dotty999

wind


----------



## RT

wild


----------



## jenny6

weld


----------



## Gr3iz

welp


----------



## jenny6

help


----------



## Gr3iz

hemp


----------



## cwwozniak

hump


----------



## jenny6

pump


----------



## cwwozniak

rump


----------



## plodr

jump


----------



## jenny6

bump


----------



## dotty999

bums


----------



## jenny6

gums


----------



## cwwozniak

guts


----------



## jenny6

nuts

hi Chuck!!


----------



## cwwozniak

nubs

Hi, jenny6!


----------



## dotty999

nibs


----------



## cwwozniak

fibs


----------



## jenny6

bibs


----------



## cwwozniak

bits


----------



## jenny6

pits


----------



## cwwozniak

pity


----------



## dotty999

city


----------



## Gr3iz

cite


----------



## dotty999

mite


----------



## Gr3iz

mire


----------



## dotty999

wire


----------



## Gr3iz

wipe


----------



## dotty999

pipe


----------



## 2twenty2

ripe


----------



## dotty999

rips


----------



## 2twenty2

dips


----------



## cwwozniak

digs


----------



## 2twenty2

dins


----------



## dotty999

wins


----------



## 2twenty2

tins


----------



## dotty999

tons


----------



## Gr3iz

tong


----------



## dotty999

tang


----------



## Gr3iz

tank


----------



## cwwozniak

tans


----------



## HOBOcs

cans


----------



## 2twenty2

bans


----------



## Gr3iz

bass


----------



## dotty999

lass


----------



## 2twenty2

mass


----------



## Gr3iz

mask


----------



## dotty999

cask


----------



## Gr3iz

cash


----------



## plodr

case


----------



## dotty999

vase


----------



## 2twenty2

base


----------



## Gr3iz

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

bane


----------



## HOBOcs

bang


----------



## 2twenty2

band


----------



## dotty999

bend


----------



## 2twenty2

bind


----------



## dotty999

find


----------



## 2twenty2

kind


----------



## dotty999

rind


----------



## Gr3iz

rink


----------



## dotty999

rank


----------



## Gr3iz

rack


----------



## 2twenty2

sack


----------



## plodr

sick


----------



## dotty999

tick


----------



## 2twenty2

wick


----------



## Gr3iz

wink


----------



## HOBOcs

pink


----------



## Gr3iz

pint


----------



## dotty999

pine


----------



## 2twenty2

pile


----------



## cwwozniak

vile


----------



## dotty999

vole


----------



## cwwozniak

volt

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

bolt


----------



## cwwozniak

dolt

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

molt


----------



## dotty999

colt

Hi Chuck, 2T2!


----------



## 2twenty2

volt


----------



## dotty999

vole


----------



## 2twenty2

vile


----------



## dotty999

file


----------



## cwwozniak

fill


----------



## 2twenty2

film


----------



## cwwozniak

firm


----------



## 2twenty2

fire


----------



## cwwozniak

fore


----------



## 2twenty2

fare


----------



## cwwozniak

fade


----------



## 2twenty2

fake


----------



## cwwozniak

wake


----------



## dotty999

make


----------



## 2twenty2

lake


----------



## dotty999

take


----------



## cwwozniak

bake


----------



## dotty999

rake


----------



## 2twenty2

sake


----------



## dotty999

same


----------



## plodr

tame


----------



## dotty999

name


----------



## Gr3iz

nave


----------



## dotty999

pave


----------



## Gr3iz

pane


----------



## dotty999

pine


----------



## Gr3iz

pike


----------



## dotty999

like


----------



## cwwozniak

lime


----------



## dotty999

time


----------



## HOBOcs

tame


----------



## Gr3iz

tamp


----------



## 2twenty2

temp


----------



## dotty999

hemp


----------



## 2twenty2

hump


----------



## cwwozniak

hums


----------



## Gr3iz

hugs


----------



## cwwozniak

huts

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

hats


----------



## Gr3iz

hath

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

bath

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

lath


----------



## dotty999

late


----------



## Gr3iz

lame


----------



## cwwozniak

lane


----------



## dotty999

mane


----------



## Gr3iz

manx


----------



## 2twenty2

mane


----------



## dotty999

vane


----------



## 2twenty2

wane


----------



## dotty999

bane


----------



## Gr3iz

bank


----------



## dotty999

dank


----------



## Gr3iz

dark


----------



## dotty999

mark..


----------



## Gr3iz

marl


----------



## plodr

mare


----------



## HOBOcs

Dare


----------



## Gr3iz

darn


----------



## 2twenty2

dart


----------



## dotty999

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

carp


----------



## dotty999

camp


----------



## 2twenty2

lamp


----------



## dotty999

lump


----------



## plodr

dump


----------



## 2twenty2

sump


----------



## dotty999

sums


----------



## Gr3iz

suns


----------



## dotty999

buns


----------



## Gr3iz

buss


----------



## dotty999

bass


----------



## 2twenty2

mass


----------



## dotty999

miss


----------



## 2twenty2

moss


----------



## dotty999

most


----------



## 2twenty2

molt


----------



## dotty999

melt


----------



## 2twenty2

felt


----------



## dotty999

belt


----------



## plodr

bell


----------



## dotty999

sell


----------



## 2twenty2

well


----------



## dotty999

will


----------



## 2twenty2

wilt


----------



## dotty999

tilt


----------



## 2twenty2

tint


----------



## dotty999

lint


----------



## HOBOcs

pint


----------



## Gr3iz

ping


----------



## 2twenty2

ting


----------



## dotty999

tiny


----------



## 2twenty2

tint


----------



## cwwozniak

mint

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dint


----------



## Gr3iz

dirt


----------



## plodr

dire


----------



## dotty999

mire


----------



## 2twenty2

more


----------



## HOBOcs

sore


----------



## cwwozniak

core


----------



## dotty999

code


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

bode


----------



## dotty999

bone


----------



## 2twenty2

bane


----------



## dotty999

sane


----------



## cwwozniak

wane 

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

wine

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

wins


----------



## 2twenty2

sins


----------



## cwwozniak

gins


----------



## dotty999

guns


----------



## plodr

runs


----------



## 2twenty2

puns


----------



## dotty999

punt


----------



## cwwozniak

hunt


----------



## 2twenty2

runt


----------



## cwwozniak

rust


----------



## 2twenty2

bust


----------



## dotty999

busy


----------



## cwwozniak

busk


----------



## dotty999

musk


----------



## 2twenty2

dusk


----------



## dotty999

dust


----------



## HOBOcs

rust


----------



## Gr3iz

rush


----------



## 2twenty2

mush


----------



## cwwozniak

lush


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

gush


----------



## Gr3iz

gust

Hey knuck! Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

bust


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt


----------



## cwwozniak

bent

Hi, Mark and 2t2.


----------



## Gr3iz

best


----------



## cwwozniak

belt


----------



## 2twenty2

felt


----------



## cwwozniak

melt


----------



## 2twenty2

celt


----------



## Gr3iz

cell


----------



## cwwozniak

sell


----------



## 2twenty2

sill


----------



## cwwozniak

silt


----------



## plodr

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

sale


----------



## 2twenty2

safe


----------



## cwwozniak

sate


----------



## 2twenty2

sane


----------



## cwwozniak

sand

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

send


----------



## cwwozniak

mend


----------



## Gr3iz

meld

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

mold

Hi Mark! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Gr3iz

mood


----------



## plodr

moor


----------



## cwwozniak

poor


----------



## 2twenty2

door


----------



## cwwozniak

dour


----------



## Gr3iz

doer


----------



## cwwozniak

deer


----------



## 2twenty2

dear


----------



## cwwozniak

fear

Hiya, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

feat

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

flat

Good Morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

flan


----------



## cwwozniak

clan


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

plan


----------



## Gr3iz

play


----------



## 2twenty2

ploy


----------



## plodr

plot


----------



## Gr3iz

plat


----------



## 2twenty2

plan


----------



## dotty999

clan


----------



## 2twenty2

clad


----------



## Gr3iz

clod


----------



## dotty999

plod


----------



## HOBOcs

plow


----------



## cwwozniak

glow


----------



## Gr3iz

glob


----------



## cwwozniak

slob


----------



## 2twenty2

blob


----------



## Gr3iz

blab


----------



## 2twenty2

flab


----------



## Gr3iz

flay


----------



## dotty999

clay


----------



## 2twenty2

cloy


----------



## cwwozniak

clog

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

flog

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

blog


----------



## dotty999

blow


----------



## cwwozniak

blot


----------



## dotty999

slot


----------



## cwwozniak

soot


----------



## dotty999

foot


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

moot


----------



## cwwozniak

toot


----------



## dotty999

tout


----------



## Gr3iz

tour


----------



## cwwozniak

sour


----------



## Gr3iz

soar


----------



## cwwozniak

soak

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

soap

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

snap


----------



## Gr3iz

snip


----------



## cwwozniak

snit


----------



## Gr3iz

snot


----------



## cwwozniak

knot


----------



## Gr3iz

know


----------



## cwwozniak

snow


----------



## Gr3iz

snot


----------



## dotty999

spot


----------



## plodr

slot


----------



## Gr3iz

slat


----------



## dotty999

slit


----------



## Gr3iz

slim


----------



## dotty999

swim


----------



## 2twenty2

shim


----------



## dotty999

ship


----------



## cwwozniak

shin 

Hello, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

shun

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

spun


----------



## dotty999

spur


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

spar


----------



## dotty999

spat


----------



## plodr

seat


----------



## 2twenty2

sent


----------



## dotty999

went


----------



## 2twenty2

lent


----------



## dotty999

lest


----------



## 2twenty2

lost


----------



## dotty999

lose


----------



## cwwozniak

hose


----------



## dotty999

host


----------



## 2twenty2

cost


----------



## cwwozniak

colt


----------



## dotty999

bolt


----------



## cwwozniak

volt 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

vole


----------



## cwwozniak

vile 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

bile

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

bide

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

wide

Hi Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

wade


----------



## dotty999

wads


----------



## Gr3iz

wags


----------



## dotty999

wigs


----------



## Gr3iz

wins


----------



## dotty999

bins


----------



## Gr3iz

bind


----------



## dotty999

band


----------



## cwwozniak

bank


----------



## Gr3iz

bark


----------



## 2twenty2

lark


----------



## cwwozniak

lard


----------



## 2twenty2

bard


----------



## plodr

band


----------



## Gr3iz

bang


----------



## dotty999

fang


----------



## Gr3iz

fane


----------



## dotty999

vane


----------



## 2twenty2

dane


----------



## dotty999

done


----------



## 2twenty2

bone


----------



## dotty999

bond


----------



## Gr3iz

bony


----------



## cwwozniak

body


----------



## Gr3iz

bode


----------



## 2twenty2

bade


----------



## cwwozniak

made


----------



## Gr3iz

make


----------



## 2twenty2

mane


----------



## plodr

mine


----------



## cwwozniak

mite


----------



## HOBOcs

site


----------



## Gr3iz

size


----------



## cwwozniak

side


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

sine


----------



## cwwozniak

tine

Good afternoon, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

sane


----------



## plodr

Dane


----------



## 2twenty2

wane


----------



## cwwozniak

cane


----------



## 2twenty2

lane


----------



## dotty999

lone


----------



## cwwozniak

lope


----------



## dotty999

hope


----------



## Gr3iz

home

You realize we went from _tine _to _sane _unnoticed ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

hose


----------



## cwwozniak

hone


----------



## 2twenty2

hove


----------



## dotty999

hive


----------



## 2twenty2

have


----------



## dotty999

cave


----------



## 2twenty2

wave


----------



## cwwozniak

wake


----------



## plodr

sake


----------



## Gr3iz

sane


----------



## 2twenty2

sine


----------



## Gr3iz

size


----------



## 2twenty2

site


----------



## cwwozniak

bite


----------



## 2twenty2

cite


----------



## plodr

city


----------



## cwwozniak

pity


----------



## 2twenty2

pith


----------



## cwwozniak

path 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bath


----------



## dotty999

hath


----------



## Gr3iz

hash


----------



## 2twenty2

hush


----------



## dotty999

mush


----------



## 2twenty2

lush


----------



## plodr

push


----------



## Gr3iz

puss


----------



## 2twenty2

pass


----------



## dotty999

lass


----------



## Gr3iz

lags


----------



## dotty999

lugs


----------



## Gr3iz

luge


----------



## dotty999

lute


----------



## Gr3iz

lune


----------



## dotty999

dune


----------



## Gr3iz

dude


----------



## 2twenty2

nude


----------



## cwwozniak

node


----------



## 2twenty2

bode


----------



## cwwozniak

rode


----------



## dotty999

rose


----------



## cwwozniak

pose

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

post

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

lost


----------



## 2twenty2

most


----------



## dotty999

mist


----------



## Gr3iz

mint


----------



## 2twenty2

lint


----------



## Gr3iz

link


----------



## dotty999

lank


----------



## cwwozniak

lack


----------



## dotty999

luck


----------



## 2twenty2

lick


----------



## plodr

pick


----------



## cwwozniak

puck


----------



## Gr3iz

punk


----------



## dotty999

junk


----------



## Gr3iz

jurk


----------



## dotty999

lurk


----------



## Gr3iz

lure


----------



## 2twenty2

lute


----------



## cwwozniak

mute


----------



## 2twenty2

cute


----------



## cwwozniak

cuts


----------



## 2twenty2

guts


----------



## dotty999

huts


----------



## plodr

hits


----------



## Gr3iz

hiss


----------



## 2twenty2

miss


----------



## Gr3iz

mist


----------



## 2twenty2

list


----------



## cwwozniak

gist


----------



## RT

gust


----------



## cwwozniak

gush


----------



## plodr

push


----------



## cwwozniak

bush


----------



## dotty999

bash


----------



## HOBOcs

cash


----------



## Gr3iz

cast


----------



## 2twenty2

vast


----------



## plodr

vase


----------



## dotty999

base


----------



## Gr3iz

bale


----------



## HOBOcs

Kale


----------



## dotty999

dale


----------



## cwwozniak

sale


----------



## Gr3iz

safe


----------



## 2twenty2

sane


----------



## Gr3iz

sank


----------



## 2twenty2

sunk


----------



## cwwozniak

sulk


----------



## 2twenty2

silk


----------



## cwwozniak

milk


----------



## plodr

bilk


----------



## dotty999

balk


----------



## Gr3iz

bark


----------



## dotty999

dark


----------



## RT

dork


----------



## Gr3iz

dock


----------



## RT

lock


----------



## dotty999

sock


----------



## RT

sick


----------



## dotty999

sink


----------



## plodr

pink


----------



## 2twenty2

link


----------



## dotty999

lank


----------



## HOBOcs

sank


----------



## dotty999

rank


----------



## HOBOcs

rink


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## HOBOcs

wing


----------



## dotty999

sing


----------



## HOBOcs

song


----------



## dotty999

gong


----------



## 2twenty2

tong


----------



## dotty999

tang


----------



## plodr

bang


----------



## HOBOcs

bank


----------



## dotty999

bunk


----------



## HOBOcs

sunk


----------



## Gr3iz

suck


----------



## cwwozniak

muck

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

duck


----------



## cwwozniak

dunk


----------



## plodr

sunk


----------



## dotty999

funk


----------



## 2twenty2

bunk


----------



## dotty999

bulk

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bull

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

dull


----------



## dotty999

duel


----------



## Gr3iz

fuel 

Hiya Dotty dear! Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

feel

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

fell


----------



## dotty999

felt


----------



## Gr3iz

feat


----------



## dotty999

flat


----------



## HOBOcs

flaw

Hi Ms Dotty, Mark .. Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

claw

Hi Jim!


----------



## HOBOcs

clap


----------



## dotty999

clip


----------



## 2twenty2

clop


----------



## cwwozniak

chop


----------



## 2twenty2

crop


----------



## cwwozniak

drop


----------



## plodr

drip


----------



## 2twenty2

grip


----------



## cwwozniak

grit


----------



## dotty999

grim


----------



## Gr3iz

gram

Hey Jim! Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

dram

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

draw


----------



## 2twenty2

drew


----------



## cwwozniak

crew


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

brew


----------



## cwwozniak

blew

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

flew


----------



## cwwozniak

flee


----------



## dotty999

fled


----------



## Gr3iz

flea


----------



## plodr

plea


----------



## Gr3iz

pled


----------



## dotty999

sled


----------



## Gr3iz

slid


----------



## HOBOcs

slip


----------



## cwwozniak

flip


----------



## dotty999

flop


----------



## 2twenty2

flap


----------



## cwwozniak

flaw


----------



## 2twenty2

flax


----------



## plodr

flat


----------



## dotty999

flax


----------



## cwwozniak

2twenty2 said:


> flax





dotty999 said:


> flax


Hi Dotty!

I think we may have an echo in the game room. LoL

flex


----------



## 2twenty2

flux


----------



## dotty999

flue


----------



## 2twenty2

floe


----------



## HOBOcs

flow


----------



## 2twenty2

glow


----------



## HOBOcs

blow


----------



## 2twenty2

plow


----------



## Gr3iz

ploy


----------



## 2twenty2

plot


----------



## plodr

blot


----------



## Gr3iz

blow


----------



## dotty999

flow


----------



## cwwozniak

slow


----------



## dotty999

slop


----------



## RT

stop


----------



## 2twenty2

shop


----------



## cwwozniak

ship


----------



## 2twenty2

shin


----------



## dotty999

shun


----------



## 2twenty2

shut


----------



## dotty999

slut


----------



## plodr

glut


----------



## dotty999

glue


----------



## RT

glee


----------



## 2twenty2

flee


----------



## Gr3iz

flue


----------



## 2twenty2

*blue*


----------



## dotty999

blub


----------



## 2twenty2

flub


----------



## dotty999

slub


----------



## Gr3iz

slob


----------



## dotty999

blob


----------



## 2twenty2

blot


----------



## dotty999

slot


----------



## Gr3iz

slat


----------



## dotty999

slut


----------



## Gr3iz

slit


----------



## plodr

alit


----------



## cwwozniak

flit


----------



## Gr3iz

flat


----------



## 2twenty2

plat


----------



## cwwozniak

play


----------



## dotty999

ploy


----------



## cwwozniak

cloy


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

clay


----------



## cwwozniak

clam

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

claw


----------



## dotty999

flaw


----------



## 2twenty2

slaw


----------



## plodr

slew


----------



## dotty999

stew


----------



## Gr3iz

stow


----------



## dotty999

slow


----------



## Gr3iz

sloe


----------



## dotty999

shoe


----------



## 2twenty2

shod


----------



## dotty999

shed


----------



## 2twenty2

shad


----------



## Gr3iz

sham


----------



## cwwozniak

shim


----------



## dotty999

ship


----------



## cwwozniak

shop

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

slop

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

stop


----------



## cwwozniak

step

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

stew


----------



## cwwozniak

skew


----------



## dotty999

spew


----------



## plodr

sped


----------



## dotty999

aped


----------



## cwwozniak

aced


----------



## Gr3iz

acid


----------



## 2twenty2

arid


----------



## cwwozniak

grid


----------



## xrobwx71

gris


----------



## 2twenty2

grip


----------



## cwwozniak

trip

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

drip


----------



## plodr

drop


----------



## Gr3iz

prop


----------



## 2twenty2

prow


----------



## Gr3iz

prom


----------



## HOBOcs

prop


----------



## Gr3iz

prep


----------



## 2twenty2

peep


----------



## cwwozniak

keep


----------



## 2twenty2

seep


----------



## dotty999

deep


----------



## 2twenty2

jeep


----------



## dotty999

jeer


----------



## plodr

beer


----------



## dotty999

seer


----------



## cwwozniak

seed 

Hi, Dotty and Liz!


----------



## dotty999

weed

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

weld


----------



## dotty999

meld


----------



## cwwozniak

geld


----------



## dotty999

held


----------



## cwwozniak

help


----------



## dotty999

heap


----------



## 2twenty2

leap


----------



## dotty999

reap


----------



## cwwozniak

rear


----------



## dotty999

roar


----------



## cwwozniak

road


----------



## dotty999

roam


----------



## 2twenty2

foam


----------



## cwwozniak

foal


----------



## Gr3iz

foul


----------



## 2twenty2

four


----------



## cwwozniak

tour


----------



## dotty999

dour

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hour

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

pour


----------



## cwwozniak

pout


----------



## dotty999

post

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

pout


----------



## dotty999

2 pouts in a few minutes!


----------



## plodr

bout


----------



## cwwozniak

No wonder it was on my mind. scrolled right past it looking for repeats

boot

Hi, Liz.


----------



## dotty999

happens to me too!

fort


----------



## Gr3iz

_boot _to _fort_? What's wrong with this picture? ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

since "boot" was the last correct response I'll go with > 

loot


----------



## dotty999

lost

sorry guys, I made a boo boo!


----------



## 2twenty2

lout


----------



## dotty999

gout


----------



## 2twenty2

pout


----------



## dotty999

port


----------



## 2twenty2

tort


----------



## Gr3iz

toot


----------



## 2twenty2

moot


----------



## dotty999

moat


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> _boot _to _fort_? What's wrong with this picture? ;-)





dotty999 said:


> sorry guys, I made a boo boo!


I believe that I may have contributed to the mix up. When Dotty mentioned my *pout *repeat, I gave a new entry of *port *to replace the *pout *duplicate. Then I noticed that Liz got in ahead of me with her *bout* reply to my duplicate *pout*. I then changed my *port *entry to *boot*. I suspect that Dotty had replied with *fort *for my momentary *port *entry that may have been showing for a minute or two.


----------



## cwwozniak

goat


----------



## plodr

moat


----------



## 2twenty2

"moat" again

boat


----------



## dotty999

beat


----------



## 2twenty2

bent


----------



## dotty999

rent


----------



## Gr3iz

rest

Perhaps we all need a nap ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

rust


----------



## Gr3iz

runt


----------



## dotty999

rune


----------



## 2twenty2

dune


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## Gr3iz

duck


----------



## dotty999

luck


----------



## plodr

lack


----------



## dotty999

lick


----------



## Gr3iz

lick


----------



## dotty999

tut tut, pay attention, I posted the same just above you 2 hours earlier!


----------



## cwwozniak

lock

I think I am safe with this one. Last used by RT, Mar 17, 2018.


----------



## 2twenty2

mock


----------



## cwwozniak

hock

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

heck

This game is still going on? I remember doing this months ago but I went away from the site because I didn't need any tech help, but I'm back. I can't believe this is still going on.


----------



## dotty999

hack


----------



## cwwozniak

sack



ICouldUseSomeHelp said:


> hs ago but I went away from the site because I didn't need any tech help, but I'm back. I can't believe this is still going on.


This particular thread has been going on since June 2015 and is thread #14 of a game that started in March 2007.

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/word-list-game.552069/


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mack


----------



## plodr

mace


----------



## dotty999

made


----------



## Gr3iz

mane


----------



## 2twenty2

mate


----------



## cwwozniak

maze


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Chuck!

male


----------



## cwwozniak

mare

Good morning to you, 2t2.


----------



## 2twenty2

make


----------



## cwwozniak

mage


----------



## dotty999

rage


----------



## 2twenty2

cage


----------



## dotty999

page


----------



## cwwozniak

wage


----------



## 2twenty2

sage


----------



## dotty999

saga


----------



## 2twenty2

raga


----------



## dotty999

rags


----------



## cwwozniak

rigs


----------



## dotty999

rims


----------



## cwwozniak

ribs


----------



## dotty999

bibs


----------



## cwwozniak

nibs


----------



## dotty999

fibs


----------



## cwwozniak

figs


----------



## dotty999

fits


----------



## plodr

fins


----------



## dotty999

sins


----------



## Gr3iz

sine


----------



## cwwozniak

mine


----------



## 2twenty2

tine


----------



## plodr

pine


----------



## Gr3iz

pike


----------



## dotty999

pile


----------



## Gr3iz

pipe


----------



## dotty999

ripe


----------



## plodr

rice


----------



## Gr3iz

rich


----------



## 2twenty2

sich


----------



## Gr3iz

sick


----------



## 2twenty2

hick


----------



## dotty999

hock


----------



## plodr

sock


----------



## dotty999

suck


----------



## Gr3iz

sunk


----------



## dotty999

punk


----------



## Gr3iz

puck


----------



## dotty999

peck


----------



## HOBOcs

pick


----------



## dotty999

pink


----------



## 2twenty2

fink


----------



## dotty999

find


----------



## Gr3iz

fine


----------



## dotty999

file


----------



## Gr3iz

five


----------



## dotty999

jive


----------



## Gr3iz

jibe


----------



## dotty999

vibe


----------



## plodr

vile


----------



## Gr3iz

vise


----------



## dotty999

vase


----------



## HOBOcs

base


----------



## dotty999

bale


----------



## HOBOcs

bake

Hi Ms Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

wake

Hi Jim!


----------



## HOBOcs

cake


----------



## dotty999

rake


----------



## Gr3iz

race


----------



## 2twenty2

lace


----------



## dotty999

mace


----------



## Gr3iz

maze


----------



## plodr

daze


----------



## dotty999

doze


----------



## Gr3iz

dote


----------



## dotty999

dove


----------



## Gr3iz

doge


----------



## HOBOcs

dope


----------



## dotty999

rope


----------



## plodr

rode


----------



## dotty999

bode


----------



## 2twenty2

lode


----------



## dotty999

love


----------



## Gr3iz

lone


----------



## dotty999

long


----------



## Gr3iz

gong


----------



## 2twenty2

tong


----------



## cwwozniak

song


----------



## plodr

sung


----------



## cwwozniak

bung


----------



## dotty999

lung


----------



## Gr3iz

lune


----------



## dotty999

lane


----------



## Gr3iz

lake


----------



## dotty999

like


----------



## Gr3iz

lice


----------



## dotty999

vice


----------



## HOBOcs

mice


----------



## dotty999

mica


----------



## Gr3iz

pica


----------



## cwwozniak

pita


----------



## Gr3iz

pith


----------



## 2twenty2

path


----------



## cwwozniak

bath

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

hath


----------



## cwwozniak

hats

Hello, Dotty!

I'm having a bad day. I wanted to delete all of the cookies for ONE website but accidentally deleted all cookies for all websites on this computer.


----------



## plodr

acck, I hate when I do something like that. If I'm not home, I can't log in anywhere. I hope you can straighten it out.

cats


----------



## dotty999

rats

I've done the same before now, what a pain!


----------



## cwwozniak

rags

I have the usernames and passwords saved in the browser for many sites. Getting back into many sites that I have set to remember me, like this one, is just a matter of going through a login page. It's going back to sites like Facebook that think someone is logging into my account from an unknown computer that is bit of a pain. I have go through getting a code sent to my cell phone in order to complete the log-in and set a new cookie.


----------



## Gr3iz

rage: What Chuck is feeling ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Chuck!

rake


----------



## cwwozniak

bake

Hi, 2t2!

It would be nice if Firefox had a "Do you really want to delete all cookies for all websites?" confirmation step if you select "Delete All" when the list was not narrowed by any search and/or offered an immediate undo.


----------



## plodr

cake (not a piece of, if you have to keep looking at codes on a cellphone)


----------



## dotty999

fake


----------



## cwwozniak

fate (as in doomed when I clicked "Delete All")


----------



## Gr3iz

fame


----------



## 2twenty2

fade


----------



## cwwozniak

face

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

fact


----------



## cwwozniak

fart


----------



## plodr

mart


----------



## cwwozniak

wart


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dart


----------



## cwwozniak

dirt

Hey, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

dint


----------



## Gr3iz

ding


----------



## dotty999

ring


----------



## Gr3iz

rind


----------



## dotty999

wind


----------



## Gr3iz

wild


----------



## 2twenty2

wilt


----------



## cwwozniak

wile


----------



## dotty999

wife


----------



## cwwozniak

life

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

line


----------



## cwwozniak

lice


----------



## dotty999

mice


----------



## manishgupta1609

dunk


----------



## 2twenty2

manishgupta1609 said:


> dunk


the game is to change only one letter of the previous word

****************************************************************************
continuing on with changing one letter of the word " mice"

rice


----------



## dotty999

race


----------



## manishgupta1609

face


----------



## dotty999

fact


----------



## Gr3iz

fart


----------



## dotty999

fort


----------



## Gr3iz

font


----------



## dotty999

foot


----------



## Gr3iz

food


----------



## dotty999

fool


----------



## cwwozniak

pool

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

poor

Good evening Chuck. And, good night, I believe. Before my head hits the keyboard and results in dykhg v ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

door

Good night, pal.


----------



## dotty999

dour


----------



## cwwozniak

four


----------



## Gr3iz

foul


----------



## 2twenty2

fool


----------



## Gr3iz

foil


----------



## dotty999

soil


----------



## cwwozniak

sail 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

wail

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tail


----------



## dotty999

bail


----------



## cwwozniak

bait


----------



## plodr

wait


----------



## dotty999

waft


----------



## cwwozniak

daft


----------



## 2twenty2

raft


----------



## dotty999

rant


----------



## cwwozniak

pant


----------



## dotty999

punt


----------



## 2twenty2

hunt


----------



## cwwozniak

hint


----------



## 2twenty2

dint


----------



## Gr3iz

diet


----------



## 2twenty2

duet


----------



## dotty999

dust


----------



## cwwozniak

gust 

Hi, Dotty, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

must

Hi Chuck! it's been a nice afternoon so I've been to the park to feed the ducks and the squirrels, lovely!


----------



## cwwozniak

lust

Our weather is more like mid-February, not mid-April around here. It snowed most of Sunday and Sunday evening. As for the squirrels by me, I shared this on my Facebook page a few days ago.


----------



## dotty999

list

that made me laugh out loud!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

wist


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> Our weather is more like mid-February, not mid-April around hear.


same lousy weather here where I am.


----------



## cwwozniak

fist


----------



## plodr

fast


----------



## dotty999

cast


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## dotty999

cent


----------



## HOBOcs

sent


----------



## dotty999

vent


----------



## 2twenty2

pent


----------



## Gr3iz

pert


----------



## 2twenty2

pest


----------



## Gr3iz

peat


----------



## cwwozniak

prat


----------



## plodr

brat


----------



## dotty999

beat


----------



## Gr3iz

bent


----------



## dotty999

went


----------



## Gr3iz

west


----------



## dotty999

zest


----------



## Gr3iz

nest


----------



## cwwozniak

best


----------



## Gr3iz

beet


----------



## cwwozniak

beer

G'night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bear


----------



## 2twenty2

bean


----------



## cwwozniak

lean


----------



## dotty999

dean


----------



## 2twenty2

jean


----------



## dotty999

wean


----------



## plodr

weak


----------



## dotty999

beak


----------



## cwwozniak

teak


----------



## Gr3iz

teal


----------



## 2twenty2

tear


----------



## dotty999

rear


----------



## cwwozniak

read

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

ream


----------



## cwwozniak

seam

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

seal


----------



## cwwozniak

seat


----------



## dotty999

sect

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

sent

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

rent


----------



## HOBOcs

runt


----------



## dotty999

rung

Hi Jim!


----------



## HOBOcs

ring

Hi Ms Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

rind


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Chuck!

rend


----------



## cwwozniak

tend

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

wend


----------



## cwwozniak

wand


----------



## Gr3iz

ward


----------



## plodr

bard


----------



## Gr3iz

bald


----------



## cwwozniak

bold

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

fold


----------



## cwwozniak

food


----------



## dotty999

wood


----------



## 2twenty2

word


----------



## dotty999

ward


----------



## HOBOcs

Wind

Evening All
Hi Ms Dotty, Chuck, 2202 and Mark


----------



## 2twenty2

Good evenin Jim!

wand


----------



## Gr3iz

ward

Hi all! Special anniversary for me. 25 years ago today I quit smoking! Cold turkey! Hardest thing I ever did in my life!! I don't ever want to go through that again ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Congratulations Mark! Almost 10 years for me.

word


----------



## dotty999

cord

Well done Mark! I've never smoked though I have smouldered a couple of times


----------



## 2twenty2

lord


----------



## cwwozniak

load

Congratulations, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

loam


----------



## 2twenty2

foam


----------



## cwwozniak

form

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

corm

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

Congratulations Mark! June 30th will be 14 years for my husband. It was also the hardest thing he ever did. He opted for cold turkey too.

dorm


----------



## cwwozniak

dork


----------



## dotty999

fork


----------



## cwwozniak

fore


----------



## dotty999

fort


----------



## Gr3iz

foot

Thanks all! I had to call the guy responsible and thank him. He was someone I worked for back then. He had forgotten it ...


----------



## 2twenty2

moot


----------



## cwwozniak

hoot


----------



## Gr3iz

host


----------



## plodr

lost


----------



## dotty999

last


----------



## cwwozniak

lest


----------



## 2twenty2

list


----------



## dotty999

lilt


----------



## 2twenty2

silt


----------



## cwwozniak

salt

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

malt

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

molt

Hi Dotty!


----------



## RT

mole


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mode


----------



## cwwozniak

mope


----------



## plodr

cope


----------



## RT

cops


----------



## dotty999

caps


----------



## cwwozniak

cups


----------



## dotty999

sups


----------



## cwwozniak

saps


----------



## dotty999

sops


----------



## Gr3iz

sots


----------



## dotty999

sobs


----------



## 2twenty2

bobs


----------



## cwwozniak

bibs


----------



## plodr

dibs


----------



## cwwozniak

dips


----------



## 2twenty2

dims


----------



## cwwozniak

rims


----------



## Gr3iz

rime


----------



## dotty999

lime


----------



## plodr

limb


----------



## Gr3iz

limn


----------



## cwwozniak

lion


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Chuck!

loon


----------



## dotty999

moon


----------



## 2twenty2

****


----------



## cwwozniak

corn


----------



## dotty999

born


----------



## 2twenty2

lorn


----------



## dotty999

horn


----------



## plodr

morn


----------



## dotty999

torn


----------



## cwwozniak

tort


----------



## 2twenty2

fort


----------



## cwwozniak

sort


----------



## dotty999

sore


----------



## cwwozniak

core


----------



## dotty999

cure

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

cuke


----------



## dotty999

puke


----------



## Gr3iz

puce


----------



## dotty999

puck


----------



## Gr3iz

punk


----------



## cwwozniak

hunk


----------



## Gr3iz

huck


----------



## cwwozniak

tuck

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

muck


----------



## dotty999

duck


----------



## 2twenty2

suck


----------



## dotty999

such


----------



## plodr

much


----------



## dotty999

muck


----------



## Gr3iz

murk


----------



## dotty999

lurk


----------



## 2twenty2

turk


----------



## dotty999

tusk


----------



## 2twenty2

musk


----------



## dotty999

one of my favourite perfumes 

muse


----------



## 2twenty2

fuse


----------



## dotty999

fume


----------



## 2twenty2

fame


----------



## dotty999

came


----------



## 2twenty2

dame


----------



## dotty999

damp


----------



## Gr3iz

darp


----------



## 2twenty2

carp


----------



## Gr3iz

camp


----------



## 2twenty2

lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

lamb


----------



## cwwozniak

limb


----------



## plodr

limp


----------



## dotty999

pimp


----------



## Gr3iz

pump


----------



## 2twenty2

dump


----------



## cwwozniak

rump 

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

rums


----------



## dotty999

rams


----------



## cwwozniak

rims 

Hello, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

ribs


----------



## cwwozniak

rids


----------



## dotty999

bids

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

lids


----------



## dotty999

lads


----------



## plodr

lady


----------



## dotty999

lazy


----------



## cwwozniak

lacy 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

lace


----------



## dotty999

lice


----------



## 2twenty2

lime


----------



## dotty999

lame


----------



## 2twenty2

lane


----------



## dotty999

vane


----------



## cwwozniak

cane


----------



## plodr

care


----------



## cwwozniak

cage


----------



## dotty999

rage


----------



## 2twenty2

mage


----------



## dotty999

male


----------



## Gr3iz

malt


----------



## cwwozniak

halt

G'night, all.


----------



## 2twenty2

hilt


----------



## cwwozniak

tilt


----------



## 2twenty2

wilt


----------



## plodr

wily


----------



## dotty999

wilt


----------



## Gr3iz

Two wilts, almost in succession ... ;-)

will


----------



## dotty999

fill


----------



## Gr3iz

film


----------



## dotty999

firm


----------



## Gr3iz

fire


----------



## dotty999

dire


----------



## Gr3iz

dime


----------



## dotty999

dome


----------



## Gr3iz

dote


----------



## dotty999

doth


----------



## Gr3iz

dots


----------



## dotty999

cots


----------



## 2twenty2

bots


----------



## RT

pots


----------



## cwwozniak

rots


----------



## 2twenty2

rats


----------



## plodr

cats


----------



## 2twenty2

bats


----------



## dotty999

rats


----------



## RT

rate


----------



## Gr3iz

rage


----------



## 2twenty2

cage


----------



## cwwozniak

page

Good morning, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Chuck!

mage


----------



## plodr

mane


----------



## dotty999

mine


----------



## 2twenty2

mite


----------



## Gr3iz

mike


----------



## 2twenty2

mile


----------



## Gr3iz

mice


----------



## 2twenty2

mire


----------



## plodr

more


----------



## Gr3iz

morn


----------



## 2twenty2

moon


----------



## Gr3iz

mown


----------



## 2twenty2

moan


----------



## Gr3iz

moat


----------



## plodr

most


----------



## Gr3iz

moss


----------



## cwwozniak

mess


----------



## Gr3iz

mesh


----------



## cwwozniak

mash


----------



## Gr3iz

math


----------



## 2twenty2

mach


----------



## plodr

much


----------



## cwwozniak

such


----------



## 2twenty2

suck


----------



## Gr3iz

sunk


----------



## 2twenty2

sink


----------



## dotty999

sank


----------



## 2twenty2

bank


----------



## dotty999

lank


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## dotty999

hank


----------



## cwwozniak

hand

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

band

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

land


----------



## cwwozniak

sand


----------



## fd10801

dotty999 said:


> vase


 Little Richard, not Muddy Waters


----------



## 2twenty2

post #14698????

wand


----------



## dotty999

wend

I haven't a clue!


----------



## 2twenty2

wind


----------



## dotty999

find


----------



## 2twenty2

fine


----------



## dotty999

wine


----------



## 2twenty2

dine


----------



## plodr

dive


----------



## Gr3iz

dike


----------



## Viper1606

Hike

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2twenty2

like


----------



## dotty999

live


----------



## cwwozniak

lime


----------



## 2twenty2

dime


----------



## cwwozniak

time

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

tome


----------



## cwwozniak

tote

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

vote

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Viper1606

Note


Hi cwwozniak !!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dotty999

node


----------



## Viper1606

Code 

Hi 2twenty2!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dotty999

mode


----------



## Viper1606

Mole

Hi Dotty999

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## plodr

vole


----------



## Viper1606

Vale

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr3iz

vane

Hey Viper! Welcome to TSG!!


----------



## Viper1606

Vine

Hi Gr3iz !! Happy to be here..

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr3iz

vice


----------



## dotty999

rice


----------



## Viper1606

race

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr3iz

rage


----------



## dotty999

wage


----------



## Gr3iz

wade


----------



## Viper1606

Fade

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dotty999

fads


----------



## Viper1606

Lads

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dotty999

lady


----------



## 2twenty2

lada


----------



## cwwozniak

lava


----------



## Gr3iz

lave


----------



## 2twenty2

fave


----------



## dotty999

fare


----------



## 2twenty2

fore


----------



## cwwozniak

fort

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Good afternoon Chuck!

form


----------



## Viper1606

Farm

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## plodr

harm


----------



## dotty999

warm


----------



## Viper1606

warn

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2twenty2

wart


----------



## dotty999

ward


----------



## 2twenty2

warp


----------



## Gr3iz

wasp


----------



## cwwozniak

hasp


----------



## 2twenty2

rasp


----------



## cwwozniak

wasp


----------



## dotty999

wisp


----------



## RT

wise


----------



## Viper1606

rise

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dotty999

rose


----------



## Gr3iz

robe

Chuck -- Two wasps on one page? Must be a nest nearby ... ;-)


----------



## RT

role

(no more wasp talk, got stung in the face recently, while trying to sleep!  )


----------



## 2twenty2

rile

(don't "rile" up those wasps)


----------



## Gr3iz

rife


----------



## cwwozniak

ride

Ooopsies on the wasp repeat.


----------



## Viper1606

rite

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr3iz

rive


----------



## 2twenty2

rise


----------



## plodr

rose


----------



## 2twenty2

ruse


----------



## dotty999

rusk


----------



## 2twenty2

risk


----------



## dotty999

disk


----------



## 2twenty2

dusk


----------



## dotty999

musk


----------



## 2twenty2

busk


----------



## dotty999

busy


----------



## 2twenty2

bust


----------



## dotty999

best


----------



## Viper1606

test

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dotty999

vest


----------



## 2twenty2

fest


----------



## dotty999

fist


----------



## Viper1606

gist

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr3iz

gift


----------



## dotty999

rift


----------



## 2twenty2

sift


----------



## dotty999

soft


----------



## Viper1606

sort

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr3iz

soot


----------



## dotty999

root


----------



## 2twenty2

toot


----------



## Viper1606

boot

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr3iz

bolt


----------



## cwwozniak

boat

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

moat

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

moan


----------



## dotty999

mean


----------



## 2twenty2

meat


----------



## Gr3iz

meet


----------



## dotty999

beet


----------



## 2twenty2

feet


----------



## dotty999

felt


----------



## Gr3iz

fest


----------



## plodr

fast


----------



## cwwozniak

fact


----------



## Gr3iz

face


----------



## cwwozniak

mace


----------



## 2twenty2

pace


----------



## dotty999

pack


----------



## 2twenty2

park


----------



## dotty999

perk


----------



## 2twenty2

pork


----------



## dotty999

cork


----------



## Gr3iz

cook


----------



## cwwozniak

cool


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Chuck!

coal


----------



## plodr

foal


----------



## cwwozniak

foil

Good afternoon, 2t2 and Liz!


----------



## dotty999

soil

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

toil

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Viper1606

tail

Hello everyone..!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Viper1606!

pail


----------



## Gr3iz

pall

Hey Viper! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

pull


----------



## dotty999

bull

Hi all!


----------



## cwwozniak

cull


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin!

dull


----------



## cwwozniak

dill


----------



## dotty999

sill


----------



## 2twenty2

bill


----------



## cwwozniak

will

Hello, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pill


----------



## cwwozniak

gill


----------



## 2twenty2

hill


----------



## cwwozniak

mill


----------



## plodr

mile


----------



## dotty999

bile


----------



## 2twenty2

file


----------



## Gr3iz

fife


----------



## dotty999

wife


----------



## 2twenty2

rife


----------



## Gr3iz

ripe


----------



## cwwozniak

wipe


----------



## Gr3iz

wile


----------



## 2twenty2

Good Mornin everybody!

wale


----------



## Gr3iz

wane

Mornin' knuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## 2twenty2

ware


----------



## cwwozniak

wake

Good morning, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

bake


----------



## cwwozniak

rake


----------



## 2twenty2

cake


----------



## dotty999

fake


----------



## cwwozniak

faze

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

daze

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

gaze


----------



## Gr3iz

gape


----------



## dotty999

cape

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

cane

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

sane


----------



## 2twenty2

bane


----------



## Gr3iz

bade


----------



## cwwozniak

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

babe


----------



## cwwozniak

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

base


----------



## cwwozniak

case


----------



## dotty999

cask


----------



## 2twenty2

cast


----------



## dotty999

cyst


----------



## cwwozniak

cost

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

cosy

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

nosy


----------



## dotty999

nose


----------



## cwwozniak

hose


----------



## dotty999

dose


----------



## plodr

dote


----------



## dotty999

note


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

tote


----------



## Gr3iz

toke


----------



## 2twenty2

tome


----------



## Gr3iz

tomb


----------



## cwwozniak

womb


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck and Mark!

comb


----------



## cwwozniak

bomb

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

boob


----------



## cwwozniak

boom


----------



## 2twenty2

boor


----------



## cwwozniak

boot


----------



## 2twenty2

book


----------



## plodr

took


----------



## Gr3iz

tool

Hey knuck! Hiya Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

cool


----------



## Gr3iz

coil


----------



## dotty999

roil


----------



## 2twenty2

boil


----------



## plodr

bail


----------



## Gr3iz

ball


----------



## 2twenty2

call


----------



## dotty999

cell


----------



## 2twenty2

celt


----------



## dotty999

felt


----------



## 2twenty2

belt


----------



## dotty999

welt


----------



## 2twenty2

melt


----------



## dotty999

meld


----------



## Gr3iz

mead


----------



## 2twenty2

read


----------



## cwwozniak

real

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Chuck!

ream


----------



## dotty999

team


----------



## 2twenty2

seam


----------



## dotty999

slam


----------



## 2twenty2

clam


----------



## cwwozniak

clad

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

clap


----------



## dotty999

flap


----------



## Gr3iz

flop


----------



## dotty999

flip


----------



## 2twenty2

flit


----------



## Gr3iz

flat


----------



## dotty999

slat


----------



## 2twenty2

plat


----------



## dotty999

play


----------



## 2twenty2

plan


----------



## dotty999

clan


----------



## Gr3iz

clay


----------



## cwwozniak

slay


----------



## Gr3iz

slaw


----------



## cwwozniak

slow


----------



## dotty999

flow


----------



## Gr3iz

flew


----------



## 2twenty2

flaw


----------



## cwwozniak

flab


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Chuck!

flak


----------



## cwwozniak

flan

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

flat


----------



## cwwozniak

feat


----------



## plodr

beat


----------



## cwwozniak

seat


----------



## dotty999

sent

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

sect


----------



## cwwozniak

sett

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

sets

Hey Chuck!!


----------



## cwwozniak

bets


----------



## dotty999

bats

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bits


----------



## 2twenty2

bots


----------



## dotty999

both


----------



## Gr3iz

bath


----------



## cwwozniak

math 

G'night all.


----------



## Gr3iz

mash


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin everyone!

cash


----------



## cwwozniak

lash

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## cwwozniak

bass


----------



## 2twenty2

lass


----------



## cwwozniak

loss


----------



## dotty999

lass


----------



## cwwozniak

last

Looks like somebody perhaps didn't check what word came before my previous "loss" entry.

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

past


----------



## dotty999

cwwozniak said:


> last
> 
> Looks like somebody perhaps didn't check what word came before my previous "loss" entry.
> 
> Hi, Dotty!


just admit you knew that somebody was me!

vast


----------



## Gr3iz

vest

We all knew that, my dear ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

zest


----------



## 2twenty2

west


----------



## dotty999

welt


----------



## 2twenty2

wilt


----------



## cwwozniak

kilt

I wasn't going to name names.


----------



## 2twenty2

lilt


----------



## plodr

hilt

I didn't know. I didn't peek at the previous page.


----------



## 2twenty2

silt


----------



## dotty999

salt


----------



## 2twenty2

malt


----------



## dotty999

male


----------



## cwwozniak

sale

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dale


----------



## dotty999

bale

Hi Chuck, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## 2twenty2

talk


----------



## Gr3iz

tank


----------



## cwwozniak

task

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

tusk


----------



## cwwozniak

tush


----------



## 2twenty2

bush


----------



## cwwozniak

push


----------



## 2twenty2

lush


----------



## dotty999

lust


----------



## cwwozniak

just

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

rust

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

ruse


----------



## dotty999

rise


----------



## Gr3iz

risk


----------



## dotty999

rusk


----------



## Gr3iz

ruck


----------



## dotty999

buck


----------



## 2twenty2

duck


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## 2twenty2

funk


----------



## cwwozniak

fund

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

fend


----------



## cwwozniak

lend


----------



## 2twenty2

Partly cloudy
Temperature - 81.9 F
Wind Speed - 13mph
Humidity - 39%


mend


----------



## plodr

wend


----------



## cwwozniak

went

Just noticed this thread has gone over 1000 pages and 15000 posts. I remember when we had to continue in a new thread when we hit about 3000 entries on the old server.


----------



## Gr3iz

welt

I remember those days, too, Chuck. Was a real PITA! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

weld


----------



## Gr3iz

weed


----------



## dotty999

seed


----------



## Gr3iz

seer


----------



## cwwozniak

deer


----------



## 2twenty2

deep


----------



## dotty999

peep


----------



## 2twenty2

weep


----------



## dotty999

week


----------



## Gr3iz

weak


----------



## dotty999

wear


----------



## Gr3iz

weir


----------



## 2twenty2

heir


----------



## plodr

hair


----------



## Gr3iz

hait


----------



## 2twenty2

bait


----------



## plodr

wait


----------



## dotty999

want


----------



## 2twenty2

wart


----------



## Gr3iz

waft


----------



## dotty999

weft


----------



## 2twenty2

deft


----------



## dotty999

reft


----------



## 2twenty2

left


----------



## cwwozniak

loft


----------



## Gr3iz

lost


----------



## 2twenty2

lust


----------



## cwwozniak

gust

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bust


----------



## plodr

best


----------



## 2twenty2

beet


----------



## Gr3iz

beat


----------



## 2twenty2

brat


----------



## dotty999

braw


----------



## 2twenty2

brow


----------



## Gr3iz

brew


----------



## cwwozniak

blew


----------



## dotty999

blaw


----------



## cwwozniak

flaw

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

flat


----------



## dotty999

feat

Hi Chuck, Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

feet


----------



## 2twenty2

fret


----------



## cwwozniak

free


----------



## 2twenty2

Afternoon Chuck!

flee


----------



## dotty999

glee


----------



## 2twenty2

glen


----------



## plodr

Goen


----------



## 2twenty2

goer


----------



## dotty999

goes


----------



## cwwozniak

toes


----------



## Gr3iz

toss

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

loss


----------



## Gr3iz

lots

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark!

lobs


----------



## cwwozniak

labs

Hiya, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

libs


----------



## dotty999

nibs

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

dibs


----------



## cwwozniak

dubs

Hi, Dotty and Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

duds


----------



## dotty999

dads


----------



## cwwozniak

dams


----------



## 2twenty2

dabs


----------



## cwwozniak

cabs


----------



## dotty999

cubs


----------



## 2twenty2

cobs


----------



## dotty999

fobs


----------



## cwwozniak

fogs


----------



## 2twenty2

logs


----------



## dotty999

logo


----------



## 2twenty2

pogo


----------



## cwwozniak

polo


----------



## Gr3iz

poll


----------



## cwwozniak

doll


----------



## Gr3iz

dolt


----------



## 2twenty2

dole


----------



## cwwozniak

sole


----------



## 2twenty2

tole


----------



## dotty999

toke


----------



## 2twenty2

tome


----------



## dotty999

home


----------



## 2twenty2

dome


----------



## cwwozniak

done

Hi Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

cone


----------



## cwwozniak

gone


----------



## Gr3iz

gore


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck & Mark!

bore


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey knuck/222!

bode


----------



## dotty999

bide

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bite

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## cwwozniak

cite

Hi, all!


----------



## 2twenty2

rite


----------



## cwwozniak

rife


----------



## 2twenty2

rile


----------



## cwwozniak

file

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Good afternoon Chuck!

mile


----------



## plodr

mike


----------



## Gr3iz

mire


----------



## [email protected]

wire


----------



## 2twenty2

dire


----------



## cwwozniak

sire


----------



## Gr3iz

sine


----------



## cwwozniak

wine


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## Gr3iz

wick


----------



## dotty999

pick


----------



## plodr

*pink*


----------



## dotty999

punk


----------



## Gr3iz

puck


----------



## 2twenty2

pack


----------



## cwwozniak

rack


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Chuck!

back


----------



## cwwozniak

lack

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

sack


----------



## cwwozniak

hack


----------



## plodr

hank


----------



## Gr3iz

hark


----------



## 2twenty2

harm


----------



## cwwozniak

hard


----------



## 2twenty2

harp


----------



## Gr3iz

hasp


----------



## cwwozniak

hash


----------



## 2twenty2

cash


----------



## cwwozniak

wash


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## plodr

base


----------



## 2twenty2

case


----------



## cwwozniak

cake


----------



## dotty999

fake


----------



## HOBOcs

face


----------



## Gr3iz

fact


----------



## cwwozniak

pact 

Hi, Mark and Jim!


----------



## 2twenty2

pace


----------



## cwwozniak

pare


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Chuck!

pate


----------



## cwwozniak

pale

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

pane


----------



## cwwozniak

page


----------



## plodr

sage


----------



## dotty999

saga


----------



## 2twenty2

sata


----------



## HOBOcs

data

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

date


----------



## dotty999

dote


----------



## Gr3iz

doth


----------



## 2twenty2

moth


----------



## Gr3iz

mosh


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Chuck and Mark!

posh


----------



## plodr

push


----------



## cwwozniak

Hello, Liz, 2t2, and Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey Chuck! I guess that took it all out of you and you couldn't post an entry ... ;-)

puss


----------



## cwwozniak

I thought I had a line with "hush" ahead of the long hello.

puns


----------



## Gr3iz

I didn't see it ... ;-)

puts


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe I only saw it in my mind. LoL

guts


----------



## dotty999

gums


----------



## Gr3iz

guns


----------



## 2twenty2

gins


----------



## cwwozniak

wins


----------



## 2twenty2

tins


----------



## cwwozniak

fins


----------



## plodr

Hi everyone!

fans


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Liz!

fens


----------



## Gr3iz

fees

Hiya Liz! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

feet


----------



## cwwozniak

feed


----------



## 2twenty2

feel


----------



## cwwozniak

fell


----------



## 2twenty2

felt


----------



## cwwozniak

welt

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

celt


----------



## cwwozniak

colt


----------



## Gr3iz

coot


----------



## cwwozniak

clot 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

clog

Afternoon Chuck! Happy Friday!!


----------



## cwwozniak

cloy

And a Happy Friday to you!


----------



## 2twenty2

TGIF!

clop


----------



## plodr

plop


----------



## 2twenty2

plow


----------



## cwwozniak

prow


----------



## RT

prop


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin RT!

prod


----------



## cwwozniak

prom

Good mornin', 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

pros


----------



## dotty999

prow


----------



## Gr3iz

prog


----------



## 2twenty2

frog


----------



## plodr

grog


----------



## 2twenty2

grow


----------



## Gr3iz

grok


----------



## dotty999

grot


----------



## 2twenty2

grit


----------



## dotty999

gait


----------



## cwwozniak

gain


----------



## 2twenty2

vain


----------



## Gr3iz

vein


----------



## 2twenty2

rein


----------



## plodr

ruin


----------



## 2twenty2

rain


----------



## dotty999

rail


----------



## 2twenty2

bail


----------



## dotty999

bawl


----------



## Gr3iz

bawd


----------



## cwwozniak

bard 

Hi, Mark and Dotty!


----------



## RT

bark

Greetings friends!
I sometimes get my AM and PM mixed up so Good Morning to some of you and a pleasant evening to everyone else (otherwise Have a Nice Day, whenever that comes 'round to you  )


----------



## 2twenty2

mornin!

bank


----------



## cwwozniak

bask

Hi, 2t2 and Randy.


----------



## Gr3iz

balk

Greetings and salutations, one and all!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

bulk


----------



## cwwozniak

bull

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

burl


----------



## cwwozniak

burp


----------



## plodr

burn


----------



## RT

born


----------



## Gr3iz

boon

Hi all!


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## dotty999

loop


----------



## cwwozniak

hoop

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

hook


----------



## 2twenty2

hood


----------



## cwwozniak

hoof


----------



## 2twenty2

hoot


----------



## plodr

loot


----------



## dotty999

lout


----------



## cwwozniak

loud


----------



## Gr3iz

lord


----------



## 2twenty2

lard


----------



## cwwozniak

yard 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

yarn

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

barn

And a Happy Hump Day to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bark


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bard


----------



## cwwozniak

bare

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

ware


----------



## cwwozniak

ward


----------



## 2twenty2

word


----------



## cwwozniak

wore


----------



## Gr3iz

wove


----------



## 2twenty2

woke


----------



## dotty999

wake


----------



## 2twenty2

wane


----------



## Gr3iz

wand


----------



## dotty999

sand

Hi Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

land


----------



## 2twenty2

band


----------



## cwwozniak

bald


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## cwwozniak

fold

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

cold


----------



## cwwozniak

hold


----------



## 2twenty2

gold


----------



## cwwozniak

gild


----------



## Gr3iz

gird

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hiya Dotty dear! Hi Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

bird


----------



## plodr

Hey Mark! Usually I don't see greetings until the next day.

bind


----------



## 2twenty2

hind


----------



## Gr3iz

hint


----------



## cwwozniak

pint

Hi, Mark and Liz!


----------



## dotty999

punt


----------



## cwwozniak

puns

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

pens

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

pins


----------



## cwwozniak

pink


----------



## dotty999

sins


----------



## 2twenty2

Oops somebody make a booboo!


----------



## dotty999

nope, Chuck and I both posted at the same time, on my screen my post was first, just the way it goes I guess


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> nope, Chuck and I both posted at the same time, on my screen my post was first


Nope on my screen you posted after Chuck


----------



## dotty999

then we can agree to disagree


----------



## cwwozniak

I would not be surprised if the entry order difference may be based on possibly Dotty and I entering our words on different TSG servers close enough to the same time, that they synched up differently.

In any case ...


dotty999 said:


> sins


sips


----------



## Gr3iz

sirs


----------



## cwwozniak

airs

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

aims


----------



## cwwozniak

arms

Happy Friday, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

TGIF Chuck!

alms


----------



## Gr3iz

alps

Hey guys!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

ales


----------



## dotty999

apes


----------



## cwwozniak

ages


----------



## 2twenty2

awes


----------



## cwwozniak

owes


----------



## plodr

odes


----------



## cwwozniak

odds


----------



## 2twenty2

adds


----------



## cwwozniak

aids


----------



## 2twenty2

rids


----------



## dotty999

ribs


----------



## 2twenty2

rims


----------



## Gr3iz

rime


----------



## 2twenty2

*Happy Birthday Mark!*

rome


----------



## plodr

Happy Birthday, Mark!

come


----------



## 2twenty2

tome


----------



## cwwozniak

some

Hi, 2t2, Liz and Mark, and a happy birthday to Mark!


----------



## dotty999

dome

Happy Birthday from me too Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

home


----------



## dotty999

hope


----------



## 2twenty2

hype


----------



## dotty999

type


----------



## 2twenty2

tape


----------



## dotty999

tale


----------



## 2twenty2

tare


----------



## dotty999

tyre


----------



## 2twenty2

tire


----------



## cwwozniak

tide


----------



## Gr3iz

time

Thanks guys!


----------



## cwwozniak

tine


----------



## 2twenty2

tile


----------



## Gr3iz

tilt


----------



## 2twenty2

tint


----------



## dotty999

lint


----------



## 2twenty2

dint


----------



## dotty999

dent


----------



## Gr3iz

deft


----------



## dotty999

weft


----------



## cwwozniak

west


----------



## Msiguy

pest


----------



## cwwozniak

post


----------



## Msiguy

host


----------



## plodr

hose


----------



## Msiguy

hole


----------



## Gr3iz

hold

Welcome, Msiguy!


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## Gr3iz

bond


----------



## cwwozniak

bong

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!








raining like crazy here!

tong


----------



## plodr

tang


----------



## cwwozniak

gang

Just getting lots of high heat and humidity around here, 2t2. Third straight day of the heat index hitting over 100 degrees.


----------



## 2twenty2

I'll take the rain over hot humid and muggy. 

sang


----------



## Msiguy

sand


----------



## dotty999

band


----------



## 2twenty2

land


----------



## cwwozniak

hand

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rand


----------



## cwwozniak

rank


----------



## 2twenty2

bank


----------



## cwwozniak

yank


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## cwwozniak

sank


----------



## Gr3iz

sane

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

sage

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

cage


----------



## cwwozniak

cane


----------



## 2twenty2

wane


----------



## dotty999

bane


----------



## 2twenty2

lane


----------



## dotty999

vane


----------



## HOBOcs

vine


----------



## dotty999

dine


----------



## 2twenty2

cine


----------



## dotty999

cone


----------



## Gr3iz

cote


----------



## 2twenty2

core


----------



## dotty999

care


----------



## 2twenty2

cars


----------



## RT

Mars

(...did you know that here are more posts in this thread than in the Still Counting to a Million game? That doesn't compute )


----------



## 2twenty2

LOL

bars


----------



## Gr3iz

bark

Maybe we'll hit a million first ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

bard


----------



## plodr

hard


----------



## cwwozniak

harp


----------



## 2twenty2

carp


----------



## cwwozniak

warp


----------



## Gr3iz

wasp


----------



## cwwozniak

wisp


----------



## dotty999

lisp


----------



## Gr3iz

limp


----------



## dotty999

lump

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

lamp


----------



## dotty999

ramp


----------



## Gr3iz

rasp

Hiya Dotty Dear!


----------



## dotty999

wasp


----------



## Gr3iz

palatial


----------



## 2twenty2

wisp


----------



## cwwozniak

wish



Gr3iz said:


> palatial


----------



## Gr3iz

Ooops! Got my games upped mix ... ;-)

with


----------



## RT

wits...
(all of you  )


----------



## [email protected]

wits. hits


----------



## 2twenty2

bits


----------



## Gr3iz

bite


----------



## 2twenty2

lite


----------



## cwwozniak

kite

Hi, 2t2 and MArk!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rite


----------



## cwwozniak

rote


----------



## Gr3iz

rove

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

dove


----------



## Gr3iz

doge


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

dote


----------



## dotty999

note


----------



## cwwozniak

node 

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

code

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rode


----------



## 2twenty2

bode


----------



## dotty999

mode


----------



## 2twenty2

lode


----------



## plodr

love


----------



## Gr3iz

lobe


----------



## dotty999

robe


----------



## Gr3iz

rope


----------



## dotty999

rose


----------



## Gr3iz

rosy


----------



## dotty999

posy


----------



## cwwozniak

posh


----------



## Gr3iz

post


----------



## cwwozniak

cost


----------



## 2twenty2

lost


----------



## Gr3iz

loft


----------



## 2twenty2

loot


----------



## cwwozniak

loom


----------



## plodr

look


----------



## cwwozniak

lock


----------



## 2twenty2

dock


----------



## cwwozniak

deck


----------



## Gr3iz

desk


----------



## 2twenty2

dusk


----------



## Gr3iz

dunk


----------



## 2twenty2

dink


----------



## Gr3iz

dirk


----------



## plodr

dark


----------



## Gr3iz

dart


----------



## 2twenty2

darn


----------



## Gr3iz

dawn


----------



## 2twenty2

nude


----------



## RT

nuke


----------



## Gr3iz

Waitaminnit! Knuck? Wrong game. _dawn _to _nude _is not changing a single letter, it's changing *every* letter! ;-)


----------



## RT

I didn't even notice, just playing along!


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, well. Moving on ...

puke


----------



## plodr

poke (as in give Knuck a poke so he wakes up :X3


----------



## Gr3iz

pone 

;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

pane


----------



## Gr3iz

pate


----------



## cwwozniak

gate

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

late


----------



## cwwozniak

rate

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

race

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

rice


----------



## Gr3iz

rite

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear! Hi Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

rise


----------



## Gr3iz

risk


----------



## cwwozniak

wisk

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wise

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

wish


----------



## Gr3iz

with


----------



## cwwozniak

pith


----------



## Gr3iz

pity


----------



## plodr

pits


----------



## Gr3iz

pins


----------



## dotty999

puns


----------



## Gr3iz

puts


----------



## cwwozniak

pots


----------



## Gr3iz

pods


----------



## cwwozniak

hods


----------



## plodr

cods


----------



## cwwozniak

rods


----------



## dotty999

hods


----------



## cwwozniak

hops


----------



## dotty999

lops


----------



## Gr3iz

lope


----------



## dotty999

cope


----------



## Gr3iz

copy


----------



## cwwozniak

cops


----------



## jasmiejo24

cope


----------



## cwwozniak

hope

Hi jasmiejo24, and welcome to the game. FYI, we usually try not to repeat very recent entries.


----------



## plodr

home


----------



## cwwozniak

hone


----------



## dotty999

honk


----------



## cwwozniak

hock

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

dock

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

dork


----------



## dotty999

dirk


----------



## Gr3iz

dink


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## Gr3iz

wino


----------



## cwwozniak

wind


----------



## Gr3iz

wild


----------



## dotty999

mild


----------



## cwwozniak

mill


----------



## dotty999

dill


----------



## plodr

dell


----------



## Gr3iz

deal


----------



## plodr

peal


----------



## Gr3iz

peel


----------



## dotty999

feel


----------



## Gr3iz

fell


----------



## dotty999

well


----------



## Gr3iz

weal


----------



## dotty999

wear


----------



## plodr

bear


----------



## dotty999

rear


----------



## Gr3iz

reap


----------



## 2twenty2

leap


----------



## dotty999

leak


----------



## 2twenty2

lean

Don't know what the weather is like where any of you are, but here yesterday it was 101F and today already this morning at 9:10am it is 93F and climbing!


----------



## Gr3iz

lead

It's been bloody hot, and humid, but this is summer in Memphis, so that is to be expected ...


----------



## cwwozniak

bead

We had three consecutive days of high heat and humidity. As I heard one weather forecaster say many years ago, "These are the kind of days where stamps don't stick but your underwear does."


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> These are the kind of days where stamps don't stick but your underwear does




read


----------



## Gr3iz

rend

This weekend's race was at Chicagoland Speedway. they said the drivers were losing about 8 pounds, or more, during the course of the race! It was over 150 F in the cars!


----------



## cwwozniak

fend



Gr3iz said:


> It was over 150 F in the cars!


Why didn't they just roll up their windows and turn on the AC? LoL


----------



## Gr3iz

feud

One of the windows was up! The A/C consisted of bags of ice placed inside the firesuit at each pit stop. Of course, if the water got on the seat, it would boil! The exhaust runs underneath and is around 1400 F!


----------



## 2twenty2

feed


----------



## Gr3iz

fees


----------



## cwwozniak

bees



Gr3iz said:


> The A/C consisted of bags of ice placed inside the firesuit at each pit stop. Of course, if the water got on the seat, it would boil!


I've heard that boiled nuts are popular down south, but I don't they are what we are talking about here. Maybe they should switch from regular ice to dry ice in the suits.


----------



## 2twenty2

beer (lots of ice cold beer)


----------



## cwwozniak

beet (drink enough cold beer until your nose is as red as one)

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

best (As I age, I can't stand the heat! 3rd day of temps in the 90's and 5 more to go. Yuck.)


----------



## cwwozniak

rest (what you need plenty of if you are active outdoors in this heat and humidity)


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

west


----------



## dotty999

welt


----------



## cwwozniak

melt

HI, Dotty and t2!


----------



## dotty999

Hi Chuck!

belt

been hot here too, 29 degrees which is a tad too much for me unless all I had to do was sunbathe but out walking 2 miles I really felt the heat!


----------



## cwwozniak

bolt

I can see where 29 degrees C could be a bit hot, particularly if you have high humidity to go with it.


----------



## dotty999

dolt

we haven't had rain for several days so it's been hard work watering my garden front and back with a watering can. I must invest in a hose at some point


----------



## Gr3iz

don't

I have an extra I could lend you! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

won't


----------



## Gr3iz

wonk


----------



## cwwozniak

wink


----------



## dotty999

rink


----------



## plodr

sink

I'd take your 29°. It's been about 36°C here for 2 days with 2 more days of misery to go and the humidity is above 70% so it feels worse.


----------



## cwwozniak

sins


----------



## dotty999

sons


----------



## 2twenty2

sans


----------



## dotty999

fans


----------



## 2twenty2

bans


----------



## plodr

band


----------



## Gr3iz

bald


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## dotty999

bole


----------



## 2twenty2

bone


----------



## dotty999

done


----------



## Gr3iz

dope


----------



## 2twenty2

hope


----------



## plodr

pope


----------



## Gr3iz

pone


----------



## 2twenty2

pore


----------



## cwwozniak

pyre

Hi, Liz, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

tyre


----------



## cwwozniak

type


----------



## 2twenty2

hype


----------



## Gr3iz

hypo 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

typo


----------



## Gr3iz

cypo (A cyber typo.)


----------



## dotty999

cyto


----------



## Gr3iz

cuto


----------



## 2twenty2

cute


----------



## cwwozniak

jute 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

juts


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck, Mark, Dotty and Liz! TGIF!

jets


----------



## Gr3iz

jess 

Hey knuck! Back atcha, pal!


----------



## plodr

less
Howdy, all!


----------



## cwwozniak

legs

Hi ALL!


----------



## 2twenty2

lens


----------



## dotty999

pens


----------



## Gr3iz

pees 

Hiya Dotty! Hi Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

pets


----------



## dotty999

sets


----------



## 2twenty2

bets


----------



## dotty999

beds


----------



## 2twenty2

weds


----------



## dotty999

wads


----------



## Gr3iz

wade


----------



## cwwozniak

wide


----------



## 2twenty2

ride


----------



## Gr3iz

rime


----------



## 2twenty2

rite


----------



## dotty999

kite


----------



## 2twenty2

cite


----------



## dotty999

city


----------



## plodr

pity


----------



## dotty999

pith


----------



## 2twenty2

path


----------



## dotty999

bath


----------



## Gr3iz

bash


----------



## 2twenty2

mash


----------



## cwwozniak

cash


----------



## Gr3iz

cast


----------



## cwwozniak

case


----------



## 2twenty2

base


----------



## plodr

bask


----------



## dotty999

mask


----------



## Gr3iz

mark ;-)


----------



## dotty999

lark


----------



## Gr3iz

lank


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## cwwozniak

rank


----------



## Gr3iz

rack


----------



## dotty999

rank


----------



## Gr3iz

If you can do "rank" again, can I do rack again? ;-)

rant


----------



## dotty999

pant

this heat is getting to me, sorry!


----------



## Gr3iz

past

Just messin' with ya, dear! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

mast


----------



## 2twenty2

cast


----------



## cwwozniak

vast


----------



## 2twenty2

last


----------



## cwwozniak

lase


----------



## 2twenty2

base


----------



## dotty999

bash


----------



## cwwozniak

bush


----------



## dotty999

gush


----------



## cwwozniak

gash


----------



## dotty999

sash


----------



## cwwozniak

sass


----------



## dotty999

suss


----------



## cwwozniak

fuss


----------



## dotty999

fust


----------



## plodr

dust


----------



## dotty999

must


----------



## 2twenty2

lust


----------



## dotty999

lush


----------



## 2twenty2

hush


----------



## cwwozniak

husk


----------



## dotty999

musk


----------



## cwwozniak

busk


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin everyone!

tusk


----------



## dotty999

task


----------



## Gr3iz

tack


----------



## cwwozniak

talk

Good morning, Dotty, 2t2, and Mark


----------



## dotty999

balk

Hi Chuck, it's 16.35 here!


----------



## Gr3iz

bark

Mornin' Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

dark


----------



## dotty999

dirk

Hi Mark!


----------



## plodr

dirt


----------



## cwwozniak

dire


----------



## dotty999

mire


----------



## cwwozniak

mare


----------



## Gr3iz

made


----------



## dotty999

mace


----------



## 2twenty2

face


----------



## dotty999

race


----------



## 2twenty2

lace


----------



## dotty999

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

pack


----------



## dotty999

park


----------



## 2twenty2

perk


----------



## dotty999

pert


----------



## 2twenty2

perm


----------



## cwwozniak

term


----------



## Gr3iz

team


----------



## 2twenty2

seam


----------



## cwwozniak

ream


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Chuck!

beam


----------



## cwwozniak

bear

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

beat


----------



## Gr3iz

bent


----------



## cwwozniak

went

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wend

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

lend


----------



## Gr3iz

lent


----------



## cwwozniak

tent


----------



## 2twenty2

dent


----------



## Gr3iz

deft


----------



## cwwozniak

heft

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

left


----------



## cwwozniak

weft


----------



## plodr

West


----------



## 2twenty2

best


----------



## cwwozniak

zest


----------



## dotty999

vest


----------



## Gr3iz

vent

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

tent


----------



## Gr3iz

teat


----------



## 2twenty2

tear


----------



## Gr3iz

teak


----------



## 2twenty2

teal


----------



## Gr3iz

tell


----------



## dotty999

toll


----------



## Gr3iz

toil

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## plodr

foil


----------



## dotty999

coil

Hi Mark, Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

coin


----------



## Gr3iz

corn


----------



## 2twenty2

born


----------



## dotty999

barn


----------



## 2twenty2

burn


----------



## Gr3iz

burr


----------



## 2twenty2

burp


----------



## dotty999

burl


----------



## cwwozniak

hurl


----------



## plodr

hurt


----------



## cwwozniak

hunt


----------



## 2twenty2

bunt


----------



## dotty999

bung


----------



## cwwozniak

bing


----------



## 2twenty2

ding


----------



## Chawbacon

dint


----------



## Gr3iz

dirt


----------



## cwwozniak

girt

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

gift

Hey Chuck! Hope you're having a god weekend!


----------



## plodr

rift


----------



## dotty999

rife


----------



## Gr3iz

rime


----------



## cwwozniak

ripe


----------



## Gr3iz

ride


----------



## 2twenty2

rile


----------



## cwwozniak

bile


----------



## Gr3iz

bide


----------



## cwwozniak

bike


----------



## 2twenty2

bite


----------



## cwwozniak

bits

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

bids


----------



## cwwozniak

bins


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bibs


----------



## cwwozniak

ribs


----------



## dotty999

fibs

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

figs

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

rigs


----------



## dotty999

rags


----------



## 2twenty2

rugs


----------



## cwwozniak

hugs


----------



## Gr3iz

huge


----------



## 2twenty2

luge


----------



## cwwozniak

lugs


----------



## plodr

logs


----------



## Gr3iz

loss


----------



## cwwozniak

lose


----------



## dotty999

dose


----------



## HOBOcs

hose


----------



## Gr3iz

hope


----------



## HOBOcs

hole


----------



## Gr3iz

holt


----------



## cwwozniak

halt


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Chuck, Mark, Dotty and Liz!

malt


----------



## cwwozniak

mast

And a Good Morning to you, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

mask

Mornin' knuck! Mornin' Chuck! Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## cwwozniak

cask

Hi and Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

cash


----------



## cwwozniak

wash


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## cwwozniak

bass


----------



## 2twenty2

lass


----------



## plodr

mass

Good day - whatever time it is where you are: Chuck, Dotty, Knuck and Mark.


----------



## RT

mask

( And a very good day, or whatever your waking period may be, to you all!  )


----------



## Gr3iz

mack

Hey all!


----------



## dotty999

cack


----------



## Gr3iz

cark


----------



## 2twenty2

mark


----------



## cwwozniak

lark

Hello, all!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey!

park


----------



## cwwozniak

hark


----------



## plodr

bark


----------



## cwwozniak

bare


----------



## Gr3iz

bade

Hi all!


----------



## dotty999

fade

I may just fade away! Spent all day comparing energy costs and still haven't found a good deal!


----------



## Gr3iz

fame

You have a choice? Our choice is take it or leave it ...


----------



## dotty999

dame

We have hundreds of energy companies all keen for us to switch to them which makes it so time consuming trying to find the best deal tailored to my needs


----------



## cwwozniak

came

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

lame


----------



## cwwozniak

lamb

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

And a good mornin/afternoon to you Chuck!

limb


----------



## Gr3iz

limp


----------



## 2twenty2

lump


----------



## Gr3iz

lume


----------



## cwwozniak

fume


----------



## Gr3iz

fuse


----------



## 2twenty2

muse


----------



## Gr3iz

must


----------



## cwwozniak

gust


----------



## 2twenty2

rust


----------



## Gr3iz

runt


----------



## cwwozniak

rent


----------



## 2twenty2

lent


----------



## cwwozniak

lint

Hi,2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

lift


----------



## cwwozniak

gift


----------



## Gr3iz

gist


----------



## cwwozniak

fist


----------



## dotty999

mist


----------



## cwwozniak

list


----------



## dotty999

lilt

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

lint


----------



## 2twenty2

tint


----------



## Gr3iz

tine


----------



## 2twenty2

ting


----------



## Gr3iz

tang


----------



## cwwozniak

bang


----------



## plodr

bank


----------



## cwwozniak

bans


----------



## Gr3iz

bass


----------



## cwwozniak

bars

G'night, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

bard

Night Chuck. On my way, too ...


----------



## 2twenty2

bark


----------



## cwwozniak

balk


----------



## Gr3iz

ball


----------



## 2twenty2

balm


----------



## cwwozniak

calm

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

call

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi Mark, I think my entry beat yours by about 10 minutes.


----------



## Gr3iz

I was working on it and making my breakfast at the same time. I corrected it as soon as I saw your post ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck, Mark!

cull


----------



## Gr3iz

cult


----------



## cwwozniak

curt


----------



## dotty999

hurt


----------



## Gr3iz

hunt


----------



## dotty999

runt


----------



## plodr

rust


----------



## Gr3iz

rusk


----------



## 2twenty2

dusk


----------



## Gr3iz

duck


----------



## cwwozniak

tuck

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

tusk

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

musk


----------



## Gr3iz

muck


----------



## cwwozniak

much

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

muth


----------



## cwwozniak

math


----------



## Gr3iz

mach


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mash


----------



## cwwozniak

rash


----------



## 2twenty2

cash


----------



## cwwozniak

cast


----------



## 2twenty2

cost


----------



## plodr

host


----------



## HOBOcs

hoot


----------



## 2twenty2

loot


----------



## Gr3iz

loft


----------



## 2twenty2

lift


----------



## dotty999

sift


----------



## 2twenty2

soft


----------



## cwwozniak

sofa

Missed that when I post mine, 2t2.


----------



## Gr3iz

soda


----------



## cwwozniak

coda


----------



## plodr

cola


----------



## cwwozniak

cold


----------



## Gr3iz

cord


----------



## 2twenty2

curd


----------



## cwwozniak

cure


----------



## 2twenty2

pure


----------



## cwwozniak

sure


----------



## 2twenty2

sore


----------



## dotty999

core


----------



## cwwozniak

gore


----------



## dotty999

gory


----------



## Gr3iz

gork


----------



## 2twenty2

dork


----------



## Gr3iz

donk


----------



## 2twenty2

dunk


----------



## cwwozniak

lunk


----------



## 2twenty2

punk


----------



## plodr

punt


----------



## cwwozniak

runt


----------



## 2twenty2

bunt


----------



## cwwozniak

hunt


----------



## Gr3iz

hurt


----------



## dotty999

curt


----------



## Gr3iz

cult


----------



## 2twenty2

cull


----------



## cwwozniak

cell


----------



## Gr3iz

call


----------



## cwwozniak

wall


----------



## Gr3iz

walk


----------



## dotty999

talk


----------



## 2twenty2

balk


----------



## plodr

bilk


----------



## Gr3iz

bink


----------



## 2twenty2

rink


----------



## Gr3iz

risk


----------



## 2twenty2

rise


----------



## Gr3iz

rite


----------



## plodr

bite


----------



## Gr3iz

bike


----------



## dotty999

bile


----------



## 2twenty2

tile


----------



## dotty999

tale


----------



## Gr3iz

tape


----------



## dotty999

cape


----------



## Gr3iz

cane


----------



## dotty999

wane


----------



## Gr3iz

wave


----------



## dotty999

rave


----------



## Gr3iz

rage


----------



## dotty999

wage


----------



## 2twenty2

sage


----------



## Gr3iz

safe


----------



## 2twenty2

sane


----------



## cwwozniak

sang


----------



## Gr3iz

sand


----------



## cwwozniak

hand

Good Morning, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

band


----------



## Gr3iz

bald

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bale

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! And Hey Chuck again

bane


----------



## Gr3iz

bake


----------



## cwwozniak

wake


----------



## 2twenty2

lake


----------



## plodr

take


----------



## Gr3iz

tale


----------



## cwwozniak

tall


----------



## Gr3iz

talc


----------



## 2twenty2

talk


----------



## dotty999

tank


----------



## 2twenty2

tang


----------



## cwwozniak

tong


----------



## 2twenty2

ting


----------



## cwwozniak

tint


----------



## 2twenty2

tine


----------



## cwwozniak

nine


----------



## 2twenty2

wine


----------



## plodr

wane


----------



## dotty999

bane


----------



## Gr3iz

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

bile


----------



## Gr3iz

bilk


----------



## 2twenty2

birk


----------



## cwwozniak

bark


----------



## dotty999

bask


----------



## 2twenty2

bank


----------



## plodr

sank


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## 2twenty2

bunk


----------



## dotty999

funk


----------



## 2twenty2

gunk


----------



## dotty999

gonk


----------



## 2twenty2

honk


----------



## Gr3iz

hook


----------



## 2twenty2

nook


----------



## cwwozniak

noon 

Happy Hump Day, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

boon


----------



## plodr

boot


----------



## RT

toot
(elaboration is not required)


----------



## 2twenty2

tool


----------



## dotty999

pool


----------



## 2twenty2

fool


----------



## Gr3iz

foil


----------



## cwwozniak

roil


----------



## 2twenty2

roll


----------



## Gr3iz

role


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## cwwozniak

sole


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Chuck!

tole


----------



## cwwozniak

mole

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

dole


----------



## cwwozniak

doze


----------



## 2twenty2

dove


----------



## cwwozniak

dive


----------



## 2twenty2

dine


----------



## cwwozniak

fine


----------



## 2twenty2

sine


----------



## plodr

side


----------



## cwwozniak

site


----------



## 2twenty2

size


----------



## Gr3iz

sire


----------



## 2twenty2

mire


----------



## Gr3iz

mike


----------



## 2twenty2

dike


----------



## cwwozniak

like


----------



## 2twenty2

bike


----------



## cwwozniak

pike

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

nike


----------



## cwwozniak

nuke


----------



## 2twenty2

duke


----------



## cwwozniak

dupe


----------



## dotty999

dune


----------



## 2twenty2

dude


----------



## dotty999

rude


----------



## 2twenty2

jude


----------



## plodr

June


----------



## Gr3iz

juke


----------



## 2twenty2

puke


----------



## dotty999

duke


----------



## 2twenty2

duce


----------



## dotty999

duct


----------



## 2twenty2

duck


----------



## dotty999

muck


----------



## 2twenty2

luck


----------



## Gr3iz

lunk


----------



## plodr

bunk


----------



## cwwozniak

buns


----------



## 2twenty2

huns


----------



## dotty999

guns


----------



## 2twenty2

nuns


----------



## dotty999

puns


----------



## 2twenty2

runs


----------



## plodr

suns


----------



## 2twenty2

sins


----------



## Gr3iz

sink


----------



## cwwozniak

silk


----------



## Gr3iz

sick


----------



## 2twenty2

wick


----------



## cwwozniak

nick

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

nice


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Chuck!

dice


----------



## Gr3iz

dike


----------



## cwwozniak

dine


----------



## 2twenty2

dire


----------



## cwwozniak

mire


----------



## plodr

fire


----------



## 2twenty2

hire


----------



## dotty999

hare


----------



## Gr3iz

hark


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin everyone!

lark


----------



## cwwozniak

lurk

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

luck


----------



## cwwozniak

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

lick


----------



## dotty999

wick


----------



## cwwozniak

wink

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

link

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

sink


----------



## dotty999

sing


----------



## 2twenty2

ding


----------



## Gr3iz

dine


----------



## 2twenty2

wine


----------



## Gr3iz

wipe


----------



## 2twenty2

wide


----------



## cwwozniak

wife


----------



## 2twenty2

wire


----------



## dotty999

sire


----------



## cwwozniak

sure

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

pure


----------



## plodr

lure


----------



## Gr3iz

lude


----------



## cwwozniak

dude


----------



## 2twenty2

nude


----------



## Gr3iz

nuke


----------



## 2twenty2

puke


----------



## cwwozniak

puce


----------



## 2twenty2

pace


----------



## cwwozniak

lace


----------



## 2twenty2

face


----------



## cwwozniak

mace


----------



## 2twenty2

race


----------



## plodr

rake


----------



## 2twenty2

rave


----------



## Gr3iz

rate


----------



## 2twenty2

rage


----------



## Gr3iz

rags


----------



## 2twenty2

bags


----------



## dotty999

bugs


----------



## cwwozniak

bogs 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

boss


----------



## dotty999

moss

Hi Chuck, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

most

Hiya Dotty dear!!


----------



## 2twenty2

host


----------



## dotty999

hose


----------



## cwwozniak

rose


----------



## 2twenty2

nose


----------



## Gr3iz

node


----------



## 2twenty2

note


----------



## Gr3iz

nope


----------



## plodr

cope


----------



## dotty999

dope


----------



## Gr3iz

doge


----------



## 2twenty2

done


----------



## dotty999

bone


----------



## 2twenty2

Good afternoon Dotty! (I think I got it right this time)

tone


----------



## dotty999

cone

It really is a good afternoon, the sun is shining and all is well in my world


----------



## 2twenty2

✔ 

lone


----------



## dotty999

lane


----------



## 2twenty2

line


----------



## dotty999

lane


----------



## 2twenty2

dane


----------



## dotty999

cane


----------



## 2twenty2

sane


----------



## dotty999

vane


----------



## 2twenty2

wane


----------



## dotty999

wage


----------



## Gr3iz

ware


----------



## plodr

care


----------



## Gr3iz

cape


----------



## dotty999

cope


----------



## Gr3iz

code


----------



## dotty999

mode


----------



## Gr3iz

mole


----------



## cwwozniak

more


----------



## 2twenty2

lore


----------



## dotty999

lyre


----------



## 2twenty2

Good afternoon Dotty!

tyre


----------



## dotty999

tire

Hi there!


----------



## 2twenty2

mire


----------



## Gr3iz

mite


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark!

mile


----------



## cwwozniak

pile

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

file


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

nile


----------



## plodr

bile


----------



## dotty999

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## dotty999

role


----------



## 2twenty2

mole


----------



## dotty999

mule


----------



## plodr

mute


----------



## dotty999

cute


----------



## 2twenty2

lute


----------



## dotty999

luge


----------



## Gr3iz

lugs


----------



## dotty999

rugs


----------



## Gr3iz

rube


----------



## 2twenty2

rude


----------



## Gr3iz

rule


----------



## 2twenty2

rune


----------



## cwwozniak

tune



dotty999 said:


> rugs





Gr3iz said:


> rube


Say what?


----------



## 2twenty2

Good afternoon Chuck!

Dune


----------



## cwwozniak

dunk

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

bunk


----------



## plodr

buck


----------



## 2twenty2

tuck


----------



## dotty999

tick


----------



## 2twenty2

nick


----------



## dotty999

wick


----------



## 2twenty2

lick


----------



## Gr3iz

link


----------



## 2twenty2

lank


----------



## cwwozniak

lane


----------



## plodr

cane


----------



## 2twenty2

wane


----------



## dotty999

wand


----------



## 2twenty2

wind


----------



## plodr

find


----------



## cwwozniak

rind


----------



## Gr3iz

rink


----------



## 2twenty2

rank


----------



## dotty999

lank


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## dotty999

hank


----------



## plodr

hark


----------



## dotty999

cark


----------



## 2twenty2

bark


----------



## dotty999

lark


----------



## 2twenty2

dark


----------



## dotty999

dirk


----------



## 2twenty2

dork


----------



## dotty999

pork


----------



## 2twenty2

cork


----------



## dotty999

cork


----------



## 2twenty2

cook


----------



## plodr

look


----------



## 2twenty2

book


----------



## cwwozniak

bock


----------



## 2twenty2

mock


----------



## cwwozniak

muck 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

duck


----------



## plodr

deck


----------



## 2twenty2

heck


----------



## cwwozniak

hock


----------



## 2twenty2

hick


----------



## cwwozniak

nick


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Chuck!

wick


----------



## plodr

pick


----------



## 2twenty2

lick


----------



## cwwozniak

lice


----------



## Gr3iz

lime


----------



## cwwozniak

limp

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

lisp

Hiya pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

wisp


----------



## Gr3iz

wimp


----------



## cwwozniak

pimp


----------



## 2twenty2

gimp


----------



## cwwozniak

limp


----------



## Gr3iz

limn


----------



## plodr

lion


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn


----------



## dotty999

torn


----------



## Gr3iz

town


----------



## 2twenty2

down


----------



## Gr3iz

mown


----------



## cwwozniak

morn


----------



## 2twenty2

lorn


----------



## cwwozniak

born


----------



## Gr3iz

boon


----------



## cwwozniak

boom


----------



## Gr3iz

boor


----------



## cwwozniak

door


----------



## dotty999

moor


----------



## cwwozniak

poor


----------



## Gr3iz

pour


----------



## cwwozniak

pout


----------



## Gr3iz

poet


----------



## cwwozniak

post


----------



## Gr3iz

posy


----------



## cwwozniak

posh


----------



## Gr3iz

pooh


----------



## dotty999

poop


----------



## plodr

coop


----------



## dotty999

cool


----------



## 2twenty2

fool


----------



## dotty999

foal


----------



## 2twenty2

fowl


----------



## dotty999

cowl


----------



## plodr

cool


----------



## 2twenty2

coal


----------



## Gr3iz

coil


----------



## 2twenty2

foil


----------



## Gr3iz

foul


----------



## dotty999

soul


----------



## Gr3iz

soil


----------



## 2twenty2

boil


----------



## cwwozniak

roil


----------



## 2twenty2

toil


----------



## cwwozniak

foil


----------



## 2twenty2

coil


----------



## Gr3iz

coal


----------



## dotty999

coat


----------



## Gr3iz

cost

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

cyst

Hi Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

cast

Hello, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

last

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

vast


----------



## 2twenty2

mast


----------



## plodr

past


----------



## cwwozniak

fast


----------



## dotty999

fist


----------



## cwwozniak

fish


----------



## 2twenty2

dish


----------



## plodr

wish


----------



## 2twenty2

wash


----------



## cwwozniak

wasp

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

warp

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tarp


----------



## Gr3iz

tamp

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

A belated Hey Chuck!

camp


----------



## cwwozniak

damp

Hello, everyone!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey!

lamp


----------



## dotty999

limp


----------



## cwwozniak

limb


----------



## dotty999

lamb


----------



## cwwozniak

jamb


----------



## plodr

jams


----------



## 2twenty2

dams


----------



## dotty999

dims


----------



## cwwozniak

rims


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin everyone!

roms


----------



## dotty999

rods

it's afternoon here, after 3pm


----------



## 2twenty2

Well then, good afternoon Dotty!

nods


----------



## dotty999

node

good morning or afternoon!


----------



## 2twenty2

bode


----------



## cwwozniak

rode


----------



## dotty999

rods


----------



## 2twenty2

bods


----------



## dotty999

boos


----------



## plodr

boss


----------



## dotty999

doss


----------



## Gr3iz

dons


----------



## 2twenty2

dogs


----------



## cwwozniak

dots


----------



## Gr3iz

dote


----------



## cwwozniak

vote


----------



## 2twenty2

rote


----------



## cwwozniak

role


----------



## dotty999

robe


----------



## plodr

rube


----------



## 2twenty2

rude


----------



## dotty999

dude


----------



## 2twenty2

nude


----------



## Gr3iz

nuke


----------



## 2twenty2

puke


----------



## dotty999

pike


----------



## 2twenty2

poke


----------



## dotty999

coke


----------



## 2twenty2

Good afternoon Dotty! Good mornin to everyone else!

joke


----------



## Gr3iz

jake


----------



## 2twenty2

jade


----------



## dotty999

bade


----------



## plodr

base


----------



## Gr3iz

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

bane


----------



## cwwozniak

bank


----------



## 2twenty2

bang


----------



## Gr3iz

band


----------



## cwwozniak

bald


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## cwwozniak

cold


----------



## 2twenty2

fold


----------



## dotty999

food


----------



## cwwozniak

good


----------



## plodr

goad


----------



## cwwozniak

toad


----------



## Gr3iz

told


----------



## cwwozniak

fold


----------



## dotty999

fond


----------



## cwwozniak

fend


----------



## Gr3iz

feed


----------



## 2twenty2

teed


----------



## Gr3iz

tend


----------



## 2twenty2

tent


----------



## Gr3iz

teat


----------



## cwwozniak

test


----------



## plodr

lest


----------



## cwwozniak

pest


----------



## dotty999

peso


----------



## Gr3iz

pesk


----------



## 2twenty2

desk


----------



## plodr

deck


----------



## cwwozniak

neck


----------



## dotty999

beck


----------



## Gr3iz

beak


----------



## dotty999

weak


----------



## Gr3iz

wear


----------



## dotty999

dear


----------



## cwwozniak

fear


----------



## Gr3iz

feat


----------



## cwwozniak

flat


----------



## Gr3iz

fiat


----------



## 2twenty2

frat


----------



## Gr3iz

fret


----------



## plodr

feet


----------



## cwwozniak

feed


----------



## 2twenty2

feel


----------



## Gr3iz

fell


----------



## plodr

well


----------



## Gr3iz

welt


----------



## cwwozniak

weld

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

wild


----------



## cwwozniak

wilt


----------



## Gr3iz

wile

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

vile 

Hi, Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

vine


----------



## 2twenty2

vane


----------



## cwwozniak

wane


----------



## 2twenty2

dane


----------



## cwwozniak

sane


----------



## plodr

sank


----------



## cwwozniak

sunk


----------



## 2twenty2

gunk


----------



## Gr3iz

guns


----------



## cwwozniak

guts


----------



## Gr3iz

gums

Mornin' my friend! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

gams 

Good afternoon, and a Happy Hump Day to you my friend.


----------



## 2twenty2

gyms


----------



## cwwozniak

gyps


----------



## 2twenty2

gaps


----------



## cwwozniak

laps


----------



## 2twenty2

naps


----------



## cwwozniak

nape


----------



## 2twenty2

gape


----------



## cwwozniak

cape


----------



## 2twenty2

tape


----------



## Gr3iz

tame


----------



## plodr

fame


----------



## Gr3iz

fare


----------



## 2twenty2

tare


----------



## Gr3iz

tarp


----------



## 2twenty2

warp


----------



## cwwozniak

carp

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

harp


----------



## cwwozniak

hare


----------



## 2twenty2

hire


----------



## cwwozniak

hide


----------



## 2twenty2

hive


----------



## cwwozniak

hike


----------



## 2twenty2

pike


----------



## Gr3iz

pipe

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## plodr

pile


----------



## Gr3iz

pine


----------



## cwwozniak

ping


----------



## Gr3iz

pint


----------



## cwwozniak

pins

G'night, Mark.


----------



## RT

sins


----------



## Gr3iz

sink

G'night Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

kink


----------



## cwwozniak

king


----------



## Gr3iz

kine


----------



## 2twenty2

kane


----------



## Gr3iz

kale


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark and Chuck!

kate


----------



## Gr3iz

pate

Hey knuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

page

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

pare


----------



## cwwozniak

pale


----------



## 2twenty2

palm


----------



## cwwozniak

pall


----------



## 2twenty2

pill


----------



## cwwozniak

pull


----------



## RT

bull


----------



## Gr3iz

bulk


----------



## plodr

bilk


----------



## Gr3iz

bile


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## RT

pole


----------



## 2twenty2

dole


----------



## Gr3iz

dote


----------



## 2twenty2

dope


----------



## Gr3iz

doze


----------



## plodr

daze


----------



## 2twenty2

dale


----------



## cwwozniak

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

kage


----------



## cwwozniak

wage


----------



## 2twenty2

page


----------



## Gr3iz

pace


----------



## plodr

mace


----------



## Gr3iz

made


----------



## RT

make


----------



## 2twenty2

mate


----------



## Gr3iz

math


----------



## cwwozniak

lath


----------



## Gr3iz

lash


----------



## cwwozniak

lass


----------



## Gr3iz

lags


----------



## cwwozniak

legs


----------



## plodr

begs


----------



## cwwozniak

kegs


----------



## Gr3iz

keys


----------



## 2twenty2

Afternoon everyone!

beys


----------



## cwwozniak

boys

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

bots


----------



## cwwozniak

rots


----------



## 2twenty2

cots


----------



## Gr3iz

cops


----------



## 2twenty2

cows


----------



## cwwozniak

cobs


----------



## Gr3iz

coos


----------



## cwwozniak

cons


----------



## Gr3iz

conk


----------



## plodr

cone
Mornin' fellas and Good Afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## cwwozniak

cove

Hi, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

code

Hiya Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

lode


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Liz!

lade


----------



## Gr3iz

lake


----------



## 2twenty2

Good morning guys and Liz and afternoon Dotty

wake


----------



## RT

Morning Mr 2, and all youse guys and gals!

cake


----------



## 2twenty2

bake


----------



## cwwozniak

take

Good morning, all!


----------



## 2twenty2

rake


----------



## cwwozniak

wake


----------



## 2twenty2

fake


----------



## cwwozniak

sake


----------



## plodr

safe


----------



## 2twenty2

same


----------



## Gr3iz

save

Greetings all! You, too, Mr. Chuck two wakes ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Good morning everyone!

cave


----------



## cwwozniak

gave

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

rave


----------



## cwwozniak

rare


----------



## plodr

pare


----------



## Gr3iz

park


----------



## 2twenty2

perk


----------



## dotty999

pert


----------



## Gr3iz

perm


----------



## 2twenty2

term


----------



## cwwozniak

team


----------



## Gr3iz

teak


----------



## cwwozniak

teal 

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

tell

Hey Chuck! Back atcha!


----------



## cwwozniak

well


----------



## Gr3iz

weal


----------



## plodr

seal


----------



## cwwozniak

seas


----------



## Gr3iz

sets


----------



## dotty999

pets


----------



## Gr3iz

peas


----------



## 2twenty2

pews


----------



## Gr3iz

pees


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark!

bees


----------



## Gr3iz

beet

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

beer


----------



## plodr

beef


----------



## Gr3iz

been


----------



## dotty999

bean


----------



## Gr3iz

bear


----------



## dotty999

rear


----------



## Gr3iz

reap


----------



## dotty999

read


----------



## Gr3iz

rend


----------



## cwwozniak

rind


----------



## Gr3iz

rink


----------



## cwwozniak

rank

Starting to doze off here. Good night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rack

Likewise. G'night Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

race


----------



## Gr3iz

raze


----------



## cwwozniak

daze


----------



## plodr

faze


----------



## dotty999

fame


----------



## 2twenty2

fare


----------



## plodr

dare


----------



## cwwozniak

hare

Hi, Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

bare


----------



## cwwozniak

pare


----------



## 2twenty2

tare


----------



## cwwozniak

care


----------



## Gr3iz

carp


----------



## dotty999

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## 2twenty2

rant


----------



## dotty999

runt


----------



## cwwozniak

rust


----------



## Gr3iz

rusk


----------



## cwwozniak

ruse


----------



## 2twenty2

rush


----------



## plodr

mush


----------



## cwwozniak

lush


----------



## Gr3iz

lust


----------



## 2twenty2

list


----------



## dotty999

lilt


----------



## Gr3iz

lift


----------



## dotty999

sift


----------



## Gr3iz

silt


----------



## dotty999

silo


----------



## 2twenty2

solo


----------



## dotty999

sold


----------



## Gr3iz

sole


----------



## dotty999

role


----------



## Gr3iz

robe


----------



## 2twenty2

rome


----------



## Gr3iz

romp


----------



## 2twenty2

pomp


----------



## dotty999

pimp


----------



## Gr3iz

limp


----------



## 2twenty2

gimp


----------



## cwwozniak

wimp

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

wisp


----------



## cwwozniak

wish


----------



## 2twenty2

with


----------



## plodr

pith


----------



## 2twenty2

path


----------



## dotty999

bath


----------



## Gr3iz

bash


----------



## dotty999

dash


----------



## Gr3iz

dish


----------



## dotty999

disc


----------



## Gr3iz

disk


----------



## dotty999

dusk


----------



## cwwozniak

busk


----------



## 2twenty2

buck


----------



## Gr3iz

bunk


----------



## cwwozniak

bulk


----------



## dotty999

bulb


----------



## cwwozniak

bull

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

ball


----------



## 2twenty2

bill


----------



## cwwozniak

bell


----------



## Gr3iz

belt


----------



## cwwozniak

pelt 

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pert

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## plodr

perl


----------



## cwwozniak

peal


----------



## 2twenty2

zeal


----------



## Gr3iz

teal


----------



## 2twenty2

meal


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## 2twenty2

beat


----------



## Gr3iz

beak


----------



## 2twenty2

leak


----------



## Gr3iz

leap


----------



## plodr

heap


----------



## Gr3iz

head


----------



## cwwozniak

herd


----------



## dotty999

hero


----------



## 2twenty2

zero


----------



## Gr3iz

Zeno


----------



## cwwozniak

keno


----------



## Gr3iz

kend


----------



## 2twenty2

wend


----------



## cwwozniak

wand


----------



## Gr3iz

ward


----------



## 2twenty2

word


----------



## cwwozniak

work


----------



## plodr

worm


----------



## cwwozniak

warm


----------



## 2twenty2

ward


----------



## Gr3iz

warp


----------



## 2twenty2

warn


----------



## dotty999

darn


----------



## Gr3iz

dark


----------



## 2twenty2

dart


----------



## Gr3iz

daft


----------



## plodr

raft


----------



## Gr3iz

rant


----------



## 2twenty2

pant


----------



## dotty999

punt


----------



## Gr3iz

putt


----------



## 2twenty2

butt


----------



## cwwozniak

bust


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin, good afternoon, good evening everyone

bunt


----------



## cwwozniak

bung

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

dung

it's a lovely sunny afternoon here!


----------



## 2twenty2

lung

And here also.


----------



## Gr3iz

lune 

Greetings all! Nice, rainy, dreary day here ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

lane

Hello All!

74 degrees Fahrenheit and mostly cloudy here.


----------



## Gr3iz

lank


----------



## cwwozniak

lack


----------



## dotty999

tack


----------



## Gr3iz

task


----------



## 2twenty2

tusk


----------



## cwwozniak

tush


----------



## 2twenty2

bush


----------



## Gr3iz

buss


----------



## dotty999

fuss


----------



## plodr

fuse


----------



## Gr3iz

fume


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin, afternoon, evening everyone

fame


----------



## Gr3iz

face

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

mace

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

make

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

male


----------



## Gr3iz

malt


----------



## plodr

melt


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## 2twenty2

beat


----------



## cwwozniak

heat


----------



## Lanctus

hear


----------



## cwwozniak

heal


----------



## dotty999

seal


----------



## cwwozniak

deal


----------



## 2twenty2

meal


----------



## Gr3iz

mead


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin, afternoon, evening everyone!

mean


----------



## Lanctus

lean


----------



## Gr3iz

leak

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

beak 

Good morning, Mark, Lanctus, and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

weak


----------



## 2twenty2

peak


----------



## cwwozniak

teak


----------



## 2twenty2

weak


----------



## Gr3iz

wear


----------



## dotty999

weir


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin, afternoon, evening everyone!

weer


----------



## cwwozniak

beer

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

seer


----------



## cwwozniak

deer


----------



## 2twenty2

leer


----------



## dotty999

leek


----------



## cwwozniak

week

Good evening, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

meek


----------



## Lanctus

seek


----------



## cwwozniak

seen


----------



## Lanctus

been


----------



## cwwozniak

peen


----------



## Gr3iz

peed


----------



## dotty999

reed


----------



## plodr

read


----------



## Gr3iz

rend


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin, afternoon, evening everyone!

rind


----------



## cwwozniak

hind

Howdy, and a happy Friday, 2t2!


----------



## Lanctus

Can we use five letter words? Looks like we've been using four letters for years.


----------



## cwwozniak

Lanctus said:


> Can we use five letter words? Looks like we've been using four letters for years.


Dotty started a five letter game that has been going on for a while if you are interested.

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/dottys-five-letter-word-game-7.1110647/

It has a bit looser rule that permits rearranging the remaining four letters. Also, what started as an occasional occurrence of using the new word in a sentence, has progressed to a conversation using the new entries.


----------



## 2twenty2

bind


----------



## Lanctus

wind


----------



## 2twenty2

mind


----------



## Lanctus

mint


----------



## dotty999

tint


----------



## plodr

tent


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin, afternoon, evening everyone!

bent


----------



## Gr3iz

best

Hey knuck!


----------



## plodr

bent


----------



## dotty999

went


----------



## cwwozniak

west


----------



## 2twenty2

test


----------



## cwwozniak

pest 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

fest


----------



## Gr3iz

feat


----------



## 2twenty2

peat


----------



## cwwozniak

peas

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pees

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

peel


----------



## Gr3iz

peal


----------



## plodr

seal


----------



## Gr3iz

sell


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin, afternoon and evening everyone!

tell


----------



## Gr3iz

teal


----------



## cwwozniak

tear

Good morning, Mark and 2t21


----------



## Lanctus

rear


----------



## cwwozniak

hear


----------



## Gr3iz

heal


----------



## 2twenty2

heap


----------



## Gr3iz

hemp


----------



## cwwozniak

hems


----------



## Lanctus

hemi


----------



## plodr

semi


----------



## Gr3iz

demi


----------



## 2twenty2

demo


----------



## Lanctus

deco


----------



## cwwozniak

deck


----------



## Gr3iz

desk


----------



## cwwozniak

dusk

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

disk


----------



## cwwozniak

desk

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

deck


----------



## Gr3iz

It must be repeat day. Both of you repeated words from this page! ;-)
Hi guys!

peck


----------



## cwwozniak

pick <- last used Aug 20, 2018

Hi Mark. At least we didn't repeat our own words.


----------



## Gr3iz

pink


----------



## cwwozniak

link


----------



## 2twenty2

I hear an echo  Its because its Tuesday?  Two the same word Tuesday? 

Hey Mark!

lank


----------



## plodr

land


----------



## 2twenty2

lane


----------



## dotty999

wane


----------



## Gr3iz

wade


----------



## dotty999

made


----------



## Gr3iz

maze


----------



## 2twenty2

mare


----------



## cwwozniak

make


----------



## 2twenty2

male


----------



## Gr3iz

malt


----------



## cwwozniak

melt


----------



## dotty999

welt


----------



## cwwozniak

pelt

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

pert

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

port


----------



## plodr

part


----------



## cwwozniak

wart


----------



## dotty999

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## RT

pant


----------



## 2twenty2

rant


----------



## Gr3iz

rank


----------



## 2twenty2

rand


----------



## plodr

band


----------



## dotty999

bond


----------



## Gr3iz

bold


----------



## 2twenty2

bald


----------



## Gr3iz

bard


----------



## 2twenty2

barn


----------



## Gr3iz

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

bark


----------



## cwwozniak

barb


----------



## Gr3iz

barf


----------



## cwwozniak

bars 
Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bass

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

lass

Thank you, Mark. Same to you.


----------



## 2twenty2

mass


----------



## Gr3iz

mars


----------



## cwwozniak

tars


----------



## Gr3iz

tart


----------



## cwwozniak

tact


----------



## 2twenty2

fact


----------



## Gr3iz

fast


----------



## dotty999

fist


----------



## Gr3iz

fiat


----------



## dotty999

filt


----------



## Gr3iz

film


----------



## plodr

firm


----------



## Gr3iz

fire


----------



## 2twenty2

file


----------



## Gr3iz

five


----------



## plodr

give


----------



## Gr3iz

gibe


----------



## 2twenty2

jibe


----------



## dotty999

bibe


----------



## plodr

babe


----------



## dotty999

bake


----------



## cwwozniak

bade


----------



## Gr3iz

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

dale


----------



## cwwozniak

gale


----------



## plodr

gall


----------



## Gr3iz

gaol


----------



## 2twenty2

gaul


----------



## cwwozniak

haul


----------



## 2twenty2

maul


----------



## cwwozniak

mall


----------



## dotty999

mull


----------



## 2twenty2

mill


----------



## cwwozniak

milk

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

mink


----------



## cwwozniak

mind


----------



## dotty999

rind

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

kind


----------



## Gr3iz

kine


----------



## 2twenty2

kite


----------



## cwwozniak

kits


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

bits


----------



## cwwozniak

bibs 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

bins


----------



## 2twenty2

Afternoon Mark!

bans


----------



## cwwozniak

bank


----------



## 2twenty2

band


----------



## Gr3iz

bald

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

balm


----------



## Gr3iz

calm


----------



## 2twenty2

palm


----------



## Gr3iz

pall


----------



## cwwozniak

ball


----------



## Gr3iz

bail


----------



## 2twenty2

wail


----------



## cwwozniak

tail


----------



## Gr3iz

tall


----------



## cwwozniak

talk

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

balk


----------



## RT

ball


----------



## 2twenty2

balm


----------



## plodr

calm


----------



## 2twenty2

calf


----------



## cwwozniak

half


----------



## 2twenty2

halt


----------



## cwwozniak

malt


----------



## 2twenty2

salt


----------



## cwwozniak

silt


----------



## Gr3iz

sift


----------



## cwwozniak

gift


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin, afternoon and evening everyone!

rift


----------



## cwwozniak

rife 

Hello and Happy Friday, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

ripe

Greetings all! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

pipe


----------



## Gr3iz

pike


----------



## cwwozniak

poke


----------



## Gr3iz

pone


----------



## 2twenty2

pore


----------



## Gr3iz

porn


----------



## 2twenty2

pole


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> porn





2twenty2 said:


> pole


? ? ? ?

Going with *porn *as last entry

*torn*


----------



## 2twenty2

Oops  not my day today! Oh well.

corn


----------



## Gr3iz

****


----------



## cwwozniak

cool


----------



## RT

coop


----------



## dotty999

crop


----------



## plodr

drop


----------



## Gr3iz

drip


----------



## 2twenty2

trip


----------



## cwwozniak

trim


----------



## 2twenty2

trig


----------



## dotty999

twig


----------



## plodr

swig


----------



## 2twenty2

swag


----------



## Gr3iz

swam


----------



## 2twenty2

swat


----------



## Gr3iz

sway


----------



## cwwozniak

slay

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

slag


----------



## cwwozniak

slam


----------



## dotty999

clam


----------



## Gr3iz

clap 

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

crap

Hi Mark


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

craw


----------



## HOBOcs

crow


----------



## 2twenty2

crew


----------



## Gr3iz

clew


----------



## cwwozniak

chew


----------



## Gr3iz

chaw


----------



## 2twenty2

mornin, afternoon and evening everyone!

thaw


----------



## cwwozniak

that 

Hello, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

than


----------



## cwwozniak

thin


----------



## TheFonzz

twin


----------



## Gr3iz

twig

Hey Fonzz! Welcome to TSG!!


----------



## TheFonzz

Gr3iz said:


> twig
> 
> Hey Fonzz! Welcome to TSG!!


Well thank you, glad to be here


----------



## Gr3iz

Great group of people around here! Poke around and put your $.02 in wherever you feel froggy! ;-)


----------



## plodr

swig


----------



## 2twenty2

swim


----------



## Gr3iz

skim


----------



## cwwozniak

slim


----------



## 2twenty2

shim


----------



## cwwozniak

whim


----------



## 2twenty2

wham


----------



## cwwozniak

what


----------



## 2twenty2

whet


----------



## cwwozniak

whew


----------



## dotty999

chew


----------



## 2twenty2

chef


----------



## dotty999

clef


----------



## cwwozniak

clew


----------



## dotty999

crew


----------



## cwwozniak

drew

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

draw


----------



## cwwozniak

drag


----------



## plodr

crag


----------



## cwwozniak

crab


----------



## 2twenty2

cram


----------



## cwwozniak

gram


----------



## 2twenty2

tram


----------



## cwwozniak

tray


----------



## 2twenty2

dray


----------



## cwwozniak

dram


----------



## dotty999

drum


----------



## 2twenty2

drug


----------



## dotty999

drag


----------



## Gr3iz

drat


----------



## dotty999

brat


----------



## Gr3iz

brad


----------



## dotty999

bray


----------



## Gr3iz

pray


----------



## 2twenty2

prey


----------



## Gr3iz

prep


----------



## cwwozniak

prop


----------



## Gr3iz

prom


----------



## 2twenty2

prod


----------



## cwwozniak

prow


----------



## Gr3iz

plow


----------



## cwwozniak

glow

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

glob

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Hump Day pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

slob

I think I need another cup of coffee. Didn't realize today is Wednesday.


----------



## Gr3iz

slog

As long as you didn't think it was Thursday you should be alright ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

slag

I won't worry until I start forgetting what month it is.


----------



## Gr3iz

slab

Words to live by, my friend! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

slaw


----------



## 2twenty2

slat


----------



## cwwozniak

flat

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

plat


----------



## cwwozniak

peat


----------



## plodr

pear


----------



## dotty999

dear


----------



## Gr3iz

deaf


----------



## dotty999

deal


----------



## Gr3iz

dell


----------



## cwwozniak

dull


----------



## 2twenty2

dill


----------



## cwwozniak

bill


----------



## 2twenty2

sill


----------



## cwwozniak

mill


----------



## plodr

mall


----------



## 2twenty2

moll


----------



## cwwozniak

mold


----------



## Gr3iz

mood


----------



## 2twenty2

hood


----------



## cwwozniak

food


----------



## Gr3iz

ford


----------



## 2twenty2

cord


----------



## cwwozniak

curd

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

curb

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

curl 

Thank you, Mark. Same to you.


----------



## Gr3iz

cull


----------



## cwwozniak

hull


----------



## Gr3iz

hulk


----------



## cwwozniak

sulk


----------



## Gr3iz

suck


----------



## cwwozniak

duck


----------



## Lanctus

duct


----------



## cwwozniak

dust


----------



## Lanctus

lust


----------



## cwwozniak

lest


----------



## 2twenty2

pest


----------



## cwwozniak

pert


----------



## 2twenty2

pent


----------



## Gr3iz

pelt


----------



## plodr

Celt


----------



## Gr3iz

cell


----------



## 2twenty2

bell


----------



## Gr3iz

belt


----------



## 2twenty2

welt


----------



## Gr3iz

west


----------



## dotty999

rest


----------



## Gr3iz

reft


----------



## cwwozniak

heft


----------



## 2twenty2

left


----------



## RT

lest


----------



## 2twenty2

best


----------



## plodr

bent


----------



## RT

cent


----------



## 2twenty2

dent


----------



## dotty999

vent


----------



## 2twenty2

gent


----------



## cwwozniak

went


----------



## Gr3iz

wend


----------



## 2twenty2

bend


----------



## Gr3iz

bead


----------



## dotty999

lead


----------



## Gr3iz

leaf


----------



## plodr

lean


----------



## dotty999

loan


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## cwwozniak

moon


----------



## plodr

morn


----------



## 2twenty2

lorn


----------



## cwwozniak

worn


----------



## 2twenty2

torn


----------



## cwwozniak

horn


----------



## 2twenty2

born


----------



## cwwozniak

bore


----------



## 2twenty2

gore


----------



## cwwozniak

pore


----------



## dotty999

pyre


----------



## Gr3iz

gyre


----------



## 2twenty2

lyre


----------



## Gr3iz

lure


----------



## cwwozniak

lute


----------



## Gr3iz

lube


----------



## 2twenty2

tube


----------



## Gr3iz

tubs


----------



## cwwozniak

tabs


----------



## 2twenty2

gabs


----------



## plodr

gats


----------



## cwwozniak

gams


----------



## Gr3iz

game


----------



## 2twenty2

lame


----------



## Athan

lime


----------



## 2twenty2

dime


----------



## Athan

dome


----------



## cwwozniak

dose


----------



## 2twenty2

dote


----------



## Gr3iz

doth


----------



## 2twenty2

goth


----------



## Gr3iz

gosh


----------



## cwwozniak

gush


----------



## plodr

mush


----------



## 2twenty2

tush


----------



## dotty999

tusk


----------



## 2twenty2

task


----------



## dotty999

tack


----------



## 2twenty2

tank


----------



## dotty999

tans


----------



## cwwozniak

tang


----------



## dotty999

bang


----------



## cwwozniak

bane


----------



## plodr

cane


----------



## cwwozniak

lane


----------



## Gr3iz

lade


----------



## dotty999

fade


----------



## 2twenty2

wade


----------



## Athan

made


----------



## 2twenty2

bade


----------



## cwwozniak

jade


----------



## Gr3iz

jape


----------



## cwwozniak

gape


----------



## 2twenty2

tape


----------



## dotty999

type


----------



## plodr

hype


----------



## cwwozniak

hope


----------



## dotty999

hops


----------



## cwwozniak

mops


----------



## Gr3iz

moss


----------



## cwwozniak

toss


----------



## Gr3iz

toes


----------



## 2twenty2

does


----------



## plodr

dots


----------



## cwwozniak

lots


----------



## dotty999

sots


----------



## cwwozniak

sets


----------



## Gr3iz

sees


----------



## 2twenty2

bees


----------



## Gr3iz

beds


----------



## cwwozniak

bids


----------



## Gr3iz

bide


----------



## 2twenty2

bode


----------



## Gr3iz

body


----------



## plodr

Cody


----------



## cwwozniak

copy


----------



## Gr3iz

cops


----------



## dotty999

fops


----------



## cwwozniak

fogs


----------



## Gr3iz

foes


----------



## 2twenty2

toes


----------



## Gr3iz

tops


----------



## 2twenty2

bops


----------



## cwwozniak

bogs


----------



## dotty999

cogs

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

cots

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

dots


----------



## cwwozniak

dote


----------



## dotty999

note


----------



## cwwozniak

nose


----------



## Gr3iz

nope


----------



## 2twenty2

node


----------



## cwwozniak

none


----------



## plodr

gone


----------



## 2twenty2

done


----------



## cwwozniak

bone


----------



## dotty999

bane


----------



## 2twenty2

cane


----------



## dotty999

vane


----------



## 2twenty2

lane


----------



## plodr

pane


----------



## cwwozniak

sane


----------



## 2twenty2

wane


----------



## Gr3iz

ware


----------



## dotty999

wart


----------



## cwwozniak

ward

Hi, Dotty, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

warn


----------



## cwwozniak

warm


----------



## dotty999

worm


----------



## Gr3iz

wort

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

work


----------



## Gr3iz

wonk


----------



## 2twenty2

tonk


----------



## dotty999

took


----------



## 2twenty2

rook


----------



## dotty999

room


----------



## cwwozniak

root


----------



## dotty999

riot


----------



## cwwozniak

rift


----------



## Gr3iz

raft


----------



## cwwozniak

rant


----------



## dotty999

rent


----------



## plodr

sent


----------



## dotty999

bent


----------



## Gr3iz

best


----------



## 2twenty2

fest


----------



## dotty999

felt


----------



## 2twenty2

belt


----------



## dotty999

best


----------



## plodr

nest


----------



## 2twenty2

neat


----------



## Gr3iz

near


----------



## dotty999

wear


----------



## Gr3iz

weak


----------



## 2twenty2

wean


----------



## cwwozniak

bean


----------



## Gr3iz

bear


----------



## cwwozniak

fear

Good morning, Mark! Get all your clocks turned back?


----------



## Gr3iz

feat

Mornin' Chuck! Most of my clocks set themselves ...


----------



## plodr

beat

"Most of my clocks set themselves". That must be nice. I did 14 timers yesterday afternoon. I have candles (28) at every window in the house and garage. Then last night my husband & I did microwave, regular oven, clock radios (3), travel alarm clocks (2), standalone clocks (3), car (2), stereo system, and clock in garage with automatic door opener.


----------



## Gr3iz

brat

Sounds like you had quite a time of it, Liz! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

frat


----------



## cwwozniak

fray


----------



## dotty999

dray


----------



## Gr3iz

dram


----------



## cwwozniak

cram


----------



## dotty999

craw


----------



## cwwozniak

crab


----------



## dotty999

crib


----------



## Gr3iz

crit


----------



## 2twenty2

grit


----------



## Gr3iz

grim


----------



## cwwozniak

prim

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

prom

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck and Mark!

prow


----------



## Gr3iz

prod

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

plod


----------



## Gr3iz

pled


----------



## 2twenty2

fled


----------



## Gr3iz

flew


----------



## 2twenty2

flaw


----------



## cwwozniak

flow


----------



## plodr

glow


----------



## 2twenty2

glob


----------



## Gr3iz

glom


----------



## 2twenty2

glow


----------



## Gr3iz

Again with the glow? ;-) Popular word today ...

grow


----------



## 2twenty2

there is an echo in here

grew


----------



## cwwozniak

brew


----------



## plodr

brow


----------



## Gr3iz

blow


----------



## cwwozniak

blow


----------



## 2twenty2

blow and blow

blew


----------



## Gr3iz

bled


----------



## cwwozniak

fled



2twenty2 said:


> blow and blow


Both entries show the same timestamp. Things can get confusing when each person is on a different TSG server they do not synch up right away.


----------



## Gr3iz

flee


----------



## 2twenty2

flea


----------



## cwwozniak

plea


----------



## Gr3iz

plee


----------



## 2twenty2

pleb


----------



## cwwozniak

bleb


----------



## Gr3iz

blab


----------



## 2twenty2

blob


----------



## plodr

glob


----------



## cwwozniak

glib


----------



## Gr3iz

glub


----------



## cwwozniak

grub


----------



## Gr3iz

grue


----------



## dotty999

glue


----------



## Gr3iz

glee


----------



## 2twenty2

flee


----------



## cwwozniak

free


----------



## 2twenty2

Cree


----------



## Gr3iz

crew


----------



## cwwozniak

crow

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

chow


----------



## cwwozniak

chop


----------



## Gr3iz

chip

Hey Chuck! Hiya Liz!


----------



## dotty999

chin


----------



## HOBOcs

thin


----------



## Gr3iz

this


----------



## 2twenty2

thus


----------



## Gr3iz

thug


----------



## plodr

chug


----------



## Gr3iz

chum


----------



## cwwozniak

chub

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

club


----------



## dotty999

clue


----------



## cwwozniak

blue


----------



## Gr3iz

blur

Hey Chuck!!


----------



## 2twenty2

slur


----------



## plodr

slut


----------



## dotty999

slug


----------



## cwwozniak

slag


----------



## dotty999

flag


----------



## Gr3iz

flab


----------



## 2twenty2

flaw


----------



## cwwozniak

flat


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

flak


----------



## Gr3iz

flay


----------



## cwwozniak

flan

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

clan


----------



## Gr3iz

clay

Mornin' Chuck! Mornin' knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

clam


----------



## Gr3iz

clad


----------



## cwwozniak

chad


----------



## Gr3iz

char


----------



## 2twenty2

chat


----------



## plodr

that


----------



## 2twenty2

what


----------



## cwwozniak

whit


----------



## Gr3iz

whip


----------



## dotty999

chip


----------



## Gr3iz

chit


----------



## 2twenty2

chin


----------



## Gr3iz

chic


----------



## cwwozniak

chia


----------



## 2twenty2

chip


----------



## plodr

ship


----------



## cwwozniak

shim


----------



## dotty999

whim


----------



## cwwozniak

whip


----------



## dotty999

whit


----------



## Gr3iz

what


----------



## dotty999

wham


----------



## Gr3iz

whap


----------



## 2twenty2

whop


----------



## cwwozniak

chop


----------



## 2twenty2

chow


----------



## Gr3iz

chaw


----------



## cwwozniak

claw

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

claw

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

clay

I see it's happening to you, too ...


----------



## plodr

cloy


----------



## cwwozniak

ploy



Gr3iz said:


> I see it's happening to you, too ...


The server was really slow as far as making new posts and navigating between pages. I had thought I might have clicked the Post Reply button twice and waited about 15 seconds and reloaded the page. All I saw was a single copy.


----------



## dotty999

play


----------



## 2twenty2

plat


----------



## dotty999

slat


----------



## Gr3iz

slit


----------



## dotty999

flit


----------



## Gr3iz

flip


----------



## 2twenty2

clip


----------



## Gr3iz

clop


----------



## 2twenty2

clap


----------



## Gr3iz

clan


----------



## plodr

elan


----------



## 2twenty2

Elon


----------



## Gr3iz

ebon


----------



## plodr

Eton


----------



## Gr3iz

econ


----------



## 2twenty2

icon


----------



## dotty999

iron


----------



## Gr3iz

cron


----------



## 2twenty2

crow


----------



## Gr3iz

crew


----------



## 2twenty2

brew


----------



## plodr

bred


----------



## cwwozniak

brad


----------



## 2twenty2

brat


----------



## cwwozniak

beat


----------



## 2twenty2

bear


----------



## cwwozniak

rear 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

real


----------



## dotty999

seal


----------



## Gr3iz

sell


----------



## dotty999

sill


----------



## HOBOcs

pill


----------



## Gr3iz

pile


----------



## 2twenty2

pole


----------



## Gr3iz

poke


----------



## cwwozniak

pore

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

pure


----------



## cwwozniak

cure


----------



## plodr

curt


----------



## 2twenty2

curl


----------



## dotty999

burl


----------



## Gr3iz

bull

Hiya Dotty dear! Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark and Chuck!

cull


----------



## Gr3iz

cult


----------



## 2twenty2

celt


----------



## plodr

melt


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## dotty999

peat

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pent

Hiya cutie!


----------



## dotty999

pant


----------



## cwwozniak

pang

Hi, Dotty, Liz, and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

rang


----------



## 2twenty2

tang


----------



## cwwozniak

gang


----------



## 2twenty2

sang


----------



## dotty999

song


----------



## Gr3iz

sons

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

suns


----------



## plodr

sunk


----------



## Gr3iz

suck


----------



## cwwozniak

sulk

Hiya, Mark, Liz, and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bulk


----------



## Gr3iz

bunk

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

buck


----------



## dotty999

muck


----------



## Gr3iz

musk


----------



## 2twenty2

dusk


----------



## Gr3iz

dunk


----------



## dotty999

busk


----------



## Gr3iz

bust


----------



## plodr

must


----------



## cwwozniak

gust


----------



## dotty999

gush


----------



## Gr3iz

gash


----------



## cwwozniak

lash


----------



## Gr3iz

lath


----------



## cwwozniak

math

Happy Turkey Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

mash

Thank you my friend! And the same to you!!


----------



## plodr

mach


----------



## dotty999

much


----------



## cwwozniak

such

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

suck

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

sack


----------



## cwwozniak

back


----------



## Gr3iz

bark

Mornin' pal!


----------



## dotty999

mark


----------



## plodr

mart


----------



## Gr3iz

malt


----------



## 2twenty2

molt


----------



## Gr3iz

moot


----------



## cwwozniak

soot


----------



## 2twenty2

toot


----------



## cwwozniak

tout 

Hello, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

bout


----------



## Gr3iz

bolt


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

molt


----------



## Gr3iz

moll


----------



## 2twenty2

mole


----------



## cwwozniak

sole


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## cwwozniak

role


----------



## HOBOcs

rule


----------



## cwwozniak

rile


----------



## Gr3iz

rife


----------



## 2twenty2

rite


----------



## Gr3iz

rime


----------



## 2twenty2

ride


----------



## plodr

wide


----------



## cwwozniak

wire


----------



## Gr3iz

wipe


----------



## cwwozniak

pipe


----------



## 2twenty2

pope


----------



## cwwozniak

pops

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

pips

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

tips


----------



## Gr3iz

tins


----------



## 2twenty2

tons


----------



## cwwozniak

eons


----------



## 2twenty2

cons


----------



## plodr

conk


----------



## cwwozniak

cook


----------



## dotty999

cork


----------



## 2twenty2

dork


----------



## cwwozniak

fork


----------



## Gr3iz

form


----------



## 2twenty2

ford


----------



## dotty999

cord


----------



## cwwozniak

card

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bard


----------



## Gr3iz

bald


----------



## cwwozniak

ball


----------



## dotty999

bell

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bill


----------



## dotty999

bull


----------



## Gr3iz

bulk


----------



## cwwozniak

buck


----------



## plodr

duck


----------



## cwwozniak

suck


----------



## 2twenty2

luck


----------



## cwwozniak

lock


----------



## Gr3iz

look


----------



## 2twenty2

hook


----------



## Gr3iz

honk


----------



## cwwozniak

hank


----------



## 2twenty2

hark


----------



## plodr

lark


----------



## Gr3iz

lank


----------



## dotty999

land


----------



## Gr3iz

laud


----------



## 2twenty2

baud


----------



## plodr

band


----------



## 2twenty2

wand


----------



## Gr3iz

ward


----------



## cwwozniak

wart


----------



## Gr3iz

wary


----------



## cwwozniak

warn


----------



## Gr3iz

wain


----------



## cwwozniak

rain


----------



## Gr3iz

raid


----------



## cwwozniak

said


----------



## 2twenty2

laid


----------



## cwwozniak

lair


----------



## Gr3iz

lain


----------



## dotty999

pain


----------



## 2twenty2

gain


----------



## cwwozniak

grin


----------



## Gr3iz

grip


----------



## cwwozniak

trip


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

trap


----------



## Gr3iz

tray


----------



## cwwozniak

tray

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

2 tray(s) for the price of one 

tram


----------



## cwwozniak

team


----------



## dotty999

beam


----------



## plodr

ream


----------



## Gr3iz

real


----------



## 2twenty2

reel


----------



## dotty999

peel


----------



## 2twenty2

peal


----------



## dotty999

meal


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## 2twenty2

meet


----------



## Gr3iz

melt


----------



## 2twenty2

meld


----------



## Gr3iz

mead


----------



## 2twenty2

mean


----------



## cwwozniak

bean


----------



## Gr3iz

been


----------



## cwwozniak

beet

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

beat


----------



## Gr3iz

bear

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

wear


----------



## Gr3iz

wean


----------



## dotty999

weak


----------



## plodr

beak


----------



## Gr3iz

beck


----------



## dotty999

deck


----------



## cwwozniak

neck


----------



## dotty999

beck


----------



## Gr3iz

beck again??? ;-)

bock


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

back


----------



## Gr3iz

bask


----------



## dotty999

busk


----------



## cwwozniak

bush


----------



## Gr3iz

bust


----------



## dotty999

dust


----------



## cwwozniak

gust


----------



## 2twenty2

gush


----------



## dotty999

gosh


----------



## Gr3iz

goth


----------



## dotty999

moth


----------



## Gr3iz

mosh


----------



## 2twenty2

most


----------



## cwwozniak

cost

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

post


----------



## cwwozniak

pose


----------



## Gr3iz

pore


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pone


----------



## Gr3iz

pots


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey mrgrtt123!

pits


----------



## cwwozniak

pies


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

pins


----------



## cwwozniak

puns

Hi, 2t21


----------



## 2twenty2

nuns


----------



## cwwozniak

nuts


----------



## plodr

cuts


----------



## cwwozniak

ruts


----------



## 2twenty2

guts


----------



## dotty999

ruts


----------



## Gr3iz

So many ruts! ;-)

rubs


----------



## 2twenty2

dubs


----------



## Gr3iz

duds


----------



## cwwozniak

dude


----------



## Gr3iz

dupe


----------



## plodr

dune


----------



## cwwozniak

done


----------



## dotty999

gone


----------



## 2twenty2

pone


----------



## dotty999

pong


----------



## 2twenty2

gong


----------



## dotty999

gang


----------



## 2twenty2

bang


----------



## dotty999

bane


----------



## 2twenty2

bare


----------



## cwwozniak

bore


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

bole


----------



## cwwozniak

bode

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

bone


----------



## cwwozniak

lone


----------



## 2twenty2

cone


----------



## plodr

cove


----------



## 2twenty2

cote


----------



## dotty999

vote


----------



## 2twenty2

note


----------



## Gr3iz

node


----------



## dotty999

rode


----------



## Gr3iz

robe


----------



## dotty999

lobe


----------



## 2twenty2

lore


----------



## cwwozniak

lure


----------



## 2twenty2

lire


----------



## cwwozniak

lime


----------



## 2twenty2

lice


----------



## cwwozniak

mice


----------



## 2twenty2

nice


----------



## Gr3iz

nine


----------



## cwwozniak

wine


----------



## plodr

wink


----------



## cwwozniak

wing


----------



## dotty999

ring


----------



## Gr3iz

rind


----------



## dotty999

mind


----------



## Gr3iz

mint


----------



## 2twenty2

lint


----------



## cwwozniak

tint

Good morning, Liz.


----------



## 2twenty2

dint


----------



## dotty999

dent

Hi Chuck! staying indoors today due to heavy rain!


----------



## 2twenty2

cent


----------



## dotty999

celt


----------



## 2twenty2

colt


----------



## cwwozniak

cold

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!

I need to go out for a little bit this morning and then plan to stay inside the rest of the day. It is currently 15 degrees F (-9 C). Happily, no wind.


----------



## dotty999

fold

cold and heavy rain here Chuck so I'm staying home where it's nice and warm!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Dotty!
Cold here too! Went to the corner store first thing this mornin and I don't plan on going back out today. Well it looks like we're all staying inside today.

bold


----------



## dotty999

sold

if I went outside I'm sure I'd be blown away!


----------



## 2twenty2

told


----------



## dotty999

toll


----------



## cwwozniak

tell


----------



## plodr

snow flurries here. At least it wasn't the 8" we got on Nov. 15th. Winter doesn't "officially start until Dec. 21st but it has been feeling like it since mid November.

well


----------



## 2twenty2

sell


----------



## dotty999

bell


----------



## Gr3iz

belt

Chilly and rainy here, too, but I had to get out, rent a U-Haul truck and pick up some furniture at my daughter's house for my grandson, then at my brother-in-law's house, then drop off excess furniture from here at Goodwill, then drop the truck off. Bad enough driving in this weather, but driving an unfamiliar vehicle ... <sigh>


----------



## 2twenty2

bolt


----------



## RT

colt


----------



## 2twenty2

dolt


----------



## cwwozniak

volt


----------



## plodr

vole


----------



## Gr3iz

vote


----------



## dotty999

hote


----------



## Gr3iz

hoke


----------



## 2twenty2

poke


----------



## plodr

pole


----------



## 2twenty2

pore


----------



## dotty999

tore


----------



## 2twenty2

sore


----------



## dotty999

sire


----------



## 2twenty2

mire


----------



## dotty999

mere


----------



## Gr3iz

mete


----------



## dotty999

mate


----------



## Gr3iz

mane


----------



## 2twenty2

mace


----------



## Gr3iz

mack


----------



## cwwozniak

mock

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

dock


----------



## 2twenty2

rock


----------



## cwwozniak

pock 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

pork

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

port


----------



## cwwozniak

tort


----------



## dotty999

fort


----------



## cwwozniak

foot


----------



## 2twenty2

loot


----------



## Gr3iz

lost


----------



## 2twenty2

list


----------



## cwwozniak

lust


----------



## 2twenty2

last


----------



## cwwozniak

cast

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

cyst


----------



## dotty999

cost


----------



## cwwozniak

coat

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

boat


----------



## dotty999

bolt

Hi Chuck! 2t2!


----------



## cwwozniak

molt


----------



## dotty999

malt


----------



## plodr

halt


----------



## dotty999

salt


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

silt


----------



## dotty999

wilt

Hi 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

will


----------



## 2twenty2

bill


----------



## cwwozniak

sill

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rill


----------



## cwwozniak

roll


----------



## 2twenty2

boll


----------



## plodr

bolt


----------



## cwwozniak

bout


----------



## dotty999

lout


----------



## cwwozniak

loot


----------



## 2twenty2

boot


----------



## plodr

foot


----------



## 2twenty2

coot


----------



## cwwozniak

clot 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

blot


----------



## cwwozniak

slot


----------



## 2twenty2

plot


----------



## dotty999

clot


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

blot


----------



## cwwozniak

blow

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

flow


----------



## Gr3iz

flaw


----------



## cwwozniak

flab


----------



## Gr3iz

flub


----------



## dotty999

flue

Hi all!


----------



## Gr3iz

floe 

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

flog

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

flag


----------



## dotty999

slag


----------



## Gr3iz

slam


----------



## 2twenty2

slat


----------



## cwwozniak

seat 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

sear


----------



## cwwozniak

spar


----------



## plodr

spat


----------



## Gr3iz

spot


----------



## 2twenty2

spit


----------



## dotty999

slit


----------



## Gr3iz

slim


----------



## 2twenty2

slip


----------



## Gr3iz

slap


----------



## cwwozniak

swap


----------



## 2twenty2

swan


----------



## plodr

swag


----------



## Gr3iz

swig


----------



## 2twenty2

twig


----------



## Gr3iz

twit


----------



## 2twenty2

twin


----------



## Gr3iz

thin


----------



## cwwozniak

shin


----------



## Gr3iz

shun


----------



## dotty999

spun


----------



## Gr3iz

spud


----------



## 2twenty2

spur


----------



## cwwozniak

slur

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

slug


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

slum


----------



## Gr3iz

slam


----------



## RT

spam


----------



## 2twenty2

scam


----------



## cwwozniak

scab


----------



## Gr3iz

stab


----------



## 2twenty2

swab


----------



## plodr

swan


----------



## cwwozniak

sway


----------



## dotty999

spay


----------



## Gr3iz

spry


----------



## plodr

spra https://www.spra.com/


----------



## cwwozniak

sora

https://www.audubon.org/field-guide/bird/sora


----------



## dotty999

sort


----------



## 2twenty2

tort


----------



## cwwozniak

port


----------



## 2twenty2

fort


----------



## cwwozniak

form


----------



## 2twenty2

ford


----------



## cwwozniak

word


----------



## plodr

ward


----------



## 2twenty2

Bard


----------



## cwwozniak

barn


----------



## Gr3iz

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

bore


----------



## Gr3iz

bode


----------



## plodr

code


----------



## 2twenty2

lode


----------



## cwwozniak

rode

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mode


----------



## cwwozniak

mole


----------



## 2twenty2

sole


----------



## cwwozniak

hole


----------



## Gr3iz

hope


----------



## 2twenty2

hone


----------



## Gr3iz

hove


----------



## plodr

move


----------



## Gr3iz

mole


----------



## 2twenty2

mope


----------



## cwwozniak

lope


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

cope


----------



## cwwozniak

copy


----------



## plodr

Copt


----------



## cwwozniak

cost


----------



## dotty999

colt


----------



## 2twenty2

celt


----------



## dotty999

cell


----------



## cwwozniak

cull

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

cult


----------



## cwwozniak

curt


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## plodr

care


----------



## dotty999

fare


----------



## Gr3iz

fart


----------



## dotty999

fort


----------



## 2twenty2

fore


----------



## plodr

gore


----------



## 2twenty2

lore


----------



## dotty999

lobe


----------



## Gr3iz

love


----------



## dotty999

dove

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dote

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

dome


----------



## Gr3iz

dole


----------



## cwwozniak

dope


----------



## 2twenty2

nope


----------



## cwwozniak

nape

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

cape


----------



## Gr3iz

came


----------



## cwwozniak

fame

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

fume


----------



## 2twenty2

fuse


----------



## cwwozniak

ruse


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rune


----------



## cwwozniak

tune

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

dune


----------



## plodr

done


----------



## cwwozniak

dine


----------



## dotty999

fine


----------



## 2twenty2

cine


----------



## cwwozniak

mine


----------



## Gr3iz

mint

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## 2twenty2

dint


----------



## dotty999

dent


----------



## 2twenty2

bent


----------



## dotty999

went


----------



## 2twenty2

cent


----------



## Gr3iz

cert


----------



## plodr

curt


----------



## Gr3iz

cult


----------



## dotty999

colt


----------



## HOBOcs

bolt


----------



## dotty999

belt


----------



## cwwozniak

beet

Hello, Doty and Jim!


----------



## Gr3iz

best


----------



## cwwozniak

zest

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

vest

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rest


----------



## 2twenty2

nest


----------



## Gr3iz

next


----------



## 2twenty2

text


----------



## dotty999

teat


----------



## Gr3iz

tent


----------



## dotty999

dent


----------



## Gr3iz

deft


----------



## dotty999

weft


----------



## Gr3iz

welt


----------



## 2twenty2

celt


----------



## dotty999

cult


----------



## plodr

cull


----------



## Gr3iz

curl


----------



## 2twenty2

burl


----------



## Gr3iz

bull


----------



## plodr

dull


----------



## Gr3iz

duel


----------



## 2twenty2

fuel


----------



## Gr3iz

full


----------



## 2twenty2

fell


----------



## Gr3iz

felt


----------



## 2twenty2

melt


----------



## plodr

pelt


----------



## dotty999

pert


----------



## cwwozniak

pest

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

vest

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rest


----------



## Gr3iz

rent


----------



## 2twenty2

rant


----------



## Gr3iz

raft


----------



## plodr

daft


----------



## cwwozniak

waft


----------



## 2twenty2

wart


----------



## cwwozniak

wort

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

tort


----------



## cwwozniak

sort


----------



## 2twenty2

port


----------



## cwwozniak

pore


----------



## 2twenty2

core


----------



## Gr3iz

cone


----------



## 2twenty2

coke


----------



## Gr3iz

cope


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark!

lope


----------



## Gr3iz

lode

Mornin' knuck! Happy New Year!


----------



## 2twenty2

Happy and a Prosperous New Year to you and yours

lore


----------



## Gr3iz

lord


----------



## cwwozniak

cord


----------



## 2twenty2

ford


----------



## cwwozniak

food


----------



## 2twenty2

wood


----------



## cwwozniak

good


----------



## 2twenty2

mood


----------



## plodr

moon


----------



## HOBOcs

soon


----------



## 2twenty2

goon


----------



## plodr

boon


----------



## cwwozniak

loon


----------



## Gr3iz

loin


----------



## 2twenty2

loan


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn


----------



## cwwozniak

born


----------



## plodr

bore


----------



## cwwozniak

bare


----------



## Gr3iz

bate


----------



## cwwozniak

bath


----------



## dotty999

oath


----------



## Gr3iz

oats


----------



## 2twenty2

oars


----------



## Gr3iz

oafs


----------



## plodr

oaks


----------



## Gr3iz

yaks


----------



## dotty999

yaps


----------



## Gr3iz

yams


----------



## 2twenty2

yaws


----------



## dotty999

yews


----------



## 2twenty2

yens


----------



## Gr3iz

yeas


----------



## plodr

year


----------



## Gr3iz

yeah


----------



## cwwozniak

yean

Good morning, Liz and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

lean


----------



## cwwozniak

lead


----------



## Gr3iz

lend

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

wend


----------



## 2twenty2

rend


----------



## cwwozniak

rind


----------



## Gr3iz

ring


----------



## 2twenty2

rung


----------



## Gr3iz

runt


----------



## cwwozniak

rent


----------



## Gr3iz

rest


----------



## 2twenty2

rust


----------



## Gr3iz

rusk


----------



## cwwozniak

dusk

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dunk

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

duck


----------



## Gr3iz

duct


----------



## plodr

dust


----------



## dotty999

rust


----------



## cwwozniak

rush

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

mush

Hi Chuck, I'm multi tasking, watching CSI and computing too!


----------



## cwwozniak

mash

Let us know of any really good zoom-enhance scenes.


----------



## 2twenty2

lash


----------



## Gr3iz

lath


----------



## 2twenty2

bath


----------



## Gr3iz

bash


----------



## 2twenty2

bush


----------



## plodr

push


----------



## cwwozniak

puss


----------



## 2twenty2

fuss


----------



## cwwozniak

muss


----------



## Gr3iz

musk


----------



## 2twenty2

mush


----------



## cwwozniak

tush


----------



## Gr3iz

tusk


----------



## cwwozniak

busk 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

bust


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt

Mornin knuck! Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## plodr

bunk


----------



## Gr3iz

bulk


----------



## dotty999

bull

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

mull


----------



## Gr3iz

mult

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

mule


----------



## dotty999

muse


----------



## Gr3iz

mute


----------



## cwwozniak

muse


----------



## Gr3iz

Amusing, but repetitive ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> Amusing, but repetitive ... ;-)


Whoops ...

*mate*


----------



## Gr3iz

maze


----------



## cwwozniak

haze

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hare

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hire


----------



## plodr

fire


----------



## cwwozniak

tire


----------



## dotty999

tyre


----------



## Gr3iz

type


----------



## dotty999

tope


----------



## Gr3iz

tome


----------



## dotty999

dome


----------



## 2twenty2

rome


----------



## Gr3iz

rote


----------



## plodr

note


----------



## Gr3iz

node


----------



## 2twenty2

nome


----------



## Gr3iz

none


----------



## 2twenty2

gone


----------



## Gr3iz

gore


----------



## 2twenty2

pore


----------



## cwwozniak

more

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lore


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn

Hey Chuck! Have a great weekend! Rainy here ...


----------



## dotty999

corn


----------



## Gr3iz

cord


----------



## 2twenty2

lord


----------



## dotty999

word


----------



## 2twenty2

ford


----------



## cwwozniak

fork


----------



## Gr3iz

folk


----------



## cwwozniak

fold

Good morning/afternoon, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

fond

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pond


----------



## Gr3iz

pony


----------



## plodr

Tony


----------



## dotty999

tiny


----------



## cwwozniak

tidy


----------



## Gr3iz

tide


----------



## 2twenty2

tile


----------



## cwwozniak

time


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

tine


----------



## cwwozniak

wine

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

sine


----------



## dotty999

size


----------



## cwwozniak

sire

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

hire

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

wire


----------



## Gr3iz

wipe


----------



## 2twenty2

ripe


----------



## cwwozniak

rife


----------



## plodr

wife


----------



## cwwozniak

life


----------



## Gr3iz

lime


----------



## cwwozniak

lice

G'night, Mark. Almost bedtime for me.


----------



## Gr3iz

lick

Starting to nod here, too, my friend! Have a good night!


----------



## 2twenty2

tick


----------



## cwwozniak

kick


----------



## 2twenty2

lick


----------



## dotty999

link


----------



## plodr

sink


----------



## cwwozniak

rink


----------



## 2twenty2

mink


----------



## Gr3iz

mirk


----------



## 2twenty2

mark


----------



## dotty999

park


----------



## 2twenty2

bark


----------



## cwwozniak

lark


----------



## plodr

lard


----------



## Gr3iz

laid


----------



## dotty999

maid


----------



## cwwozniak

paid


----------



## 2twenty2

said


----------



## dotty999

sand


----------



## cwwozniak

hand


----------



## dotty999

wand


----------



## cwwozniak

wind


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## cwwozniak

mink


----------



## 2twenty2

kink


----------



## cwwozniak

king


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

wing


----------



## Gr3iz

wine


----------



## dotty999

fine

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

line


----------



## cwwozniak

lone

Hello, Dotty, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

love

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

wove


----------



## dotty999

wave


----------



## cwwozniak

wage


----------



## 2twenty2

cage


----------



## Gr3iz

cane


----------



## dotty999

wane


----------



## 2twenty2

wine


----------



## dotty999

line


----------



## 2twenty2

sine


----------



## dotty999

size


----------



## 2twenty2

sire


----------



## Gr3iz

site


----------



## dotty999

mite


----------



## cwwozniak

mute


----------



## plodr

mate


----------



## Gr3iz

mace


----------



## dotty999

lace


----------



## 2twenty2

face


----------



## Gr3iz

fade


----------



## 2twenty2

lade


----------



## dotty999

bade


----------



## 2twenty2

wade


----------



## cwwozniak

wads


----------



## dotty999

cads


----------



## cwwozniak

fads


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lads


----------



## plodr

lids


----------



## cwwozniak

lips


----------



## 2twenty2

libs


----------



## dotty999

bibs


----------



## cwwozniak

bobs


----------



## dotty999

cobs

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

lobs


----------



## cwwozniak

logs


----------



## Gr3iz

loss


----------



## 2twenty2

lass


----------



## Gr3iz

last


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!


lust


----------



## Gr3iz

lush

Hey knuck! Have a good weekend!


----------



## plodr

bush


----------



## 2twenty2

Thanx. You have a good weekend too


tush


----------



## dotty999

tusk


----------



## cwwozniak

tuck

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

buck

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

bunk

Hi all!


----------



## cwwozniak

lunk


----------



## 2twenty2

gunk


----------



## Gr3iz

guns


----------



## 2twenty2

guts


----------



## cwwozniak

huts


----------



## plodr

hits


----------



## cwwozniak

nits


----------



## HOBOcs

nuts


----------



## dotty999

ruts


----------



## cwwozniak

runs 

Hi, Jim!


----------



## Gr3iz

rung


----------



## cwwozniak

sung


----------



## 2twenty2

dung


----------



## cwwozniak

lung


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

bung


----------



## cwwozniak

buns

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

buss


----------



## cwwozniak

bass


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

base


----------



## cwwozniak

vase


----------



## 2twenty2

case


----------



## cwwozniak

came


----------



## plodr

cake


----------



## cwwozniak

care


----------



## 2twenty2

cane


----------



## cwwozniak

vane


----------



## Gr3iz

vape

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

gape


----------



## Gr3iz

gale


----------



## cwwozniak

gate


----------



## dotty999

fate


----------



## Gr3iz

faze


----------



## cwwozniak

daze


----------



## Gr3iz

dame


----------



## cwwozniak

name


----------



## 2twenty2

tame


----------



## cwwozniak

tale

Hey, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hale


----------



## cwwozniak

kale


----------



## 2twenty2

male


----------



## plodr

make


----------



## Gr3iz

mace


----------



## 2twenty2

mare


----------



## dotty999

care


----------



## 2twenty2

tare


----------



## dotty999

fare


----------



## 2twenty2

ware


----------



## cwwozniak

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

dare


----------



## Gr3iz

dale


----------



## 2twenty2

tale


----------



## Gr3iz

talc


----------



## 2twenty2

talk


----------



## cwwozniak

balk


----------



## 2twenty2

bulk


----------



## cwwozniak

sulk


----------



## plodr

silk


----------



## dotty999

milk


----------



## 2twenty2

bilk


----------



## dotty999

bill


----------



## 2twenty2

bull


----------



## dotty999

hull


----------



## 2twenty2

Evening Dotty!

dull


----------



## dotty999

duel

Hi there!


----------



## cwwozniak

fuel


----------



## dotty999

feel


----------



## Gr3iz

fell


----------



## 2twenty2

fill


----------



## dotty999

film


----------



## 2twenty2

file


----------



## Gr3iz

fire


----------



## 2twenty2

fine


----------



## Gr3iz

fink


----------



## emerald1209

wink


----------



## 2twenty2

sink


----------



## cwwozniak

rink


----------



## Gr3iz

risk

Welcome to TSG emerald!


----------



## cwwozniak

rise


----------



## dotty999

rose


----------



## 2twenty2

ruse


----------



## cwwozniak

rust


----------



## dotty999

must


----------



## plodr

muse


----------



## cwwozniak

fuse


----------



## dotty999

fuge


----------



## emerald1209

Gr3iz said:


> risk
> 
> Welcome to TSG emerald!


Thanks


----------



## emerald1209

luge

(P.S. fuge- I get "word not found")


----------



## dotty999

https://www.dictionary.com/browse/-fuge

lugs


----------



## cwwozniak

pugs


----------



## Gr3iz

Now, Dotty! You know better than that! That's like using _intra _or _matic_. They are not real words ...

puts


----------



## emerald1209

cuts


----------



## 2twenty2

guts


----------



## emerald1209

gits


----------



## 2twenty2

gets


----------



## cwwozniak

lets

Hi, 2t2 and emerald1209!


----------



## emerald1209

bets


----------



## cwwozniak

wets


----------



## 2twenty2

vets


----------



## cwwozniak

vats


----------



## emerald1209

vans


----------



## cwwozniak

vane


----------



## 2twenty2

wane


----------



## cwwozniak

want


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

went


----------



## cwwozniak

west

Hi there, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

vest


----------



## cwwozniak

zest

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

rest

Hi Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

rent


----------



## dotty999

sent

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

seat

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

peat


----------



## Gr3iz

pear


----------



## plodr

dear


----------



## emerald1209

dead


----------



## dotty999

deal


----------



## cwwozniak

meal


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## 2twenty2

peat


----------



## emerald1209

prat


----------



## 2twenty2

brat


----------



## emerald1209

drat


----------



## plodr

drag


----------



## cwwozniak

dram


----------



## 2twenty2

dray


----------



## Gr3iz

drab


----------



## emerald1209

drub


----------



## cwwozniak

grub


----------



## HOBOcs

grab


----------



## cwwozniak

crab


----------



## Gr3iz

crib


----------



## dotty999

chib


----------



## Gr3iz

chit


----------



## dotty999

whit


----------



## plodr

wait


----------



## dotty999

wail


----------



## 2twenty2

fail


----------



## cwwozniak

tail


----------



## 2twenty2

mail


----------



## dotty999

marl


----------



## 2twenty2

mart


----------



## dotty999

part


----------



## Gr3iz

pact


----------



## cwwozniak

fact


----------



## dotty999

tact


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty, Chuck and Mark!

tart


----------



## dotty999

tarn

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

torn


----------



## dotty999

town

hi 2Twenty


----------



## 2twenty2

gown


----------



## dotty999

down


----------



## cwwozniak

dawn

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

fawn


----------



## plodr

lawn


----------



## dotty999

pawn


----------



## 2twenty2

sawn


----------



## Gr3iz

saws


----------



## 2twenty2

yaws


----------



## dotty999

yawn


----------



## 2twenty2

yawl


----------



## dotty999

bawl


----------



## 2twenty2

bowl


----------



## cwwozniak

cowl


----------



## Gr3iz

coil


----------



## cwwozniak

toil


----------



## Gr3iz

toll


----------



## plodr

doll


----------



## 2twenty2

moll


----------



## cwwozniak

mull

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mule


----------



## cwwozniak

mute


----------



## dotty999

mutt


----------



## 2twenty2

butt


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt


----------



## dotty999

bung


----------



## Gr3iz

bunk

Happy belated, my dear! I hope you saw your thread ...


----------



## plodr

sunk


----------



## Gr3iz

suck


----------



## 2twenty2

duck


----------



## cwwozniak

muck


----------



## plodr

much


----------



## 2twenty2

*Happy Birthday* Chuck! and many more!​
such


----------



## cwwozniak

ouch

Hi, 2t2, and thank you.


----------



## 2twenty2

You're welcome



Well Chuck I seem to be stuck. I can't seem to come up with a word by changing just one letter unless I repeat words already listed the last couple of posts. My vocabulary is limited


----------



## cwwozniak

Hey Mark!

I resorted to a crossword puzzle word finder and I have to agree with you. We can wait for Dotty to come up with a word from her vocabulary or you repeat one of the recent entries.


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> Hey Mark!


?  I think I might have to change my avatar color. Looks a lot like Mark's avatar.

I've changed my avatar color to blue from black!


----------



## cwwozniak

2twenty2 said:


> ?  I think I might have to change my avatar color. Looks a lot like Mark's avatar.
> 
> I've changed my avatar color to blue from black!


Time for a new eyeglasses prescription and an increase in my caffeine consumption.


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> Time for a new eyeglasses prescription and an increase in my caffeine consumption.


...


----------



## plodr

Duch (a surname)
Sorry I missed your birthday Chuck! I hope it was happy.


----------



## Gr3iz

duct


----------



## cwwozniak

duck

Hi Liz. My actual birthday date was nice. Doing more this weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

deck


----------



## cwwozniak

peck


----------



## 2twenty2

neck


----------



## Gr3iz

heck


----------



## 2twenty2

hock


----------



## cwwozniak

hack


----------



## 2twenty2

hick


----------



## cwwozniak

nick

Hello (cleans glasses) 2t2!


----------



## plodr

tick


----------



## cwwozniak

tuck


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> nick
> 
> Hello (cleans glasses) 2t2!


 Hey Chuck!

muck


----------



## cwwozniak

buck


----------



## 2twenty2

luck


----------



## dotty999

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

sack


----------



## cwwozniak

rack

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

mack


----------



## Gr3iz

mace


----------



## 2twenty2

mare


----------



## Gr3iz

mark


----------



## 2twenty2

mork


----------



## plodr

pork


----------



## dotty999

perk


----------



## 2twenty2

park


----------



## Gr3iz

pack


----------



## 2twenty2

back


----------



## cwwozniak

beck


----------



## 2twenty2

buck


----------



## cwwozniak

puck

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pick


----------



## cwwozniak

lick


----------



## plodr

link


----------



## cwwozniak

kink


----------



## 2twenty2

*pink*


----------



## cwwozniak

pint


----------



## dotty999

punt


----------



## cwwozniak

hunt

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

hunk

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

husk


----------



## 2twenty2

busk


----------



## cwwozniak

bask

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mask


----------



## cwwozniak

task


----------



## 2twenty2

cask


----------



## cwwozniak

cash


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## Gr3iz

bath


----------



## cwwozniak

bats


----------



## Gr3iz

bass

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

lass


----------



## Gr3iz

laps


----------



## plodr

labs


----------



## cwwozniak

nabs


----------



## Gr3iz

nags


----------



## cwwozniak

naps


----------



## Gr3iz

nape


----------



## 2twenty2

nope


----------



## cwwozniak

cope


----------



## dotty999

cape


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty!

tape


----------



## dotty999

taps

hi there!


----------



## 2twenty2

tans


----------



## dotty999

tons


----------



## cwwozniak

tone


----------



## 2twenty2

tong


----------



## cwwozniak

gong


----------



## Gr3iz

gonk


----------



## cwwozniak

gunk


----------



## 2twenty2

bunk


----------



## cwwozniak

bank


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## 2twenty2

bulk


----------



## cwwozniak

bull

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

ball


----------



## cwwozniak

bale


----------



## plodr

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

EDIT:

sale

Sorry. I thought I was in this game.
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/supermarket-check-out.1144387/page-216#post-9579166


----------



## 2twenty2

No problem.

male


----------



## dotty999

mule


----------



## 2twenty2

mole


----------



## dotty999

dole


----------



## 2twenty2

hole


----------



## Gr3iz

hove


----------



## cwwozniak

hive


----------



## 2twenty2

dive


----------



## Gr3iz

dire


----------



## cwwozniak

dine

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## plodr

done


----------



## cwwozniak

dune


----------



## 2twenty2

dane


----------



## cwwozniak

pane

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

cane


----------



## cwwozniak

mane


----------



## 2twenty2

lane


----------



## Gr3iz

lade


----------



## 2twenty2

late


----------



## cwwozniak

date


----------



## plodr

daze


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Liz!

faze


----------



## dotty999

haze


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

daze


----------



## cwwozniak

raze

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

haze


----------



## RT

maze


----------



## cwwozniak

mare

Hi, Randy!


----------



## RT

Good to see ya Chuck!

mate


----------



## 2twenty2

rate


----------



## cwwozniak

hate


----------



## 2twenty2

sate


----------



## cwwozniak

sage

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

wage


----------



## Gr3iz

wane


----------



## dotty999

cane


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bane


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## dotty999

lank


----------



## Gr3iz

lark


----------



## 2twenty2

hark


----------



## plodr

harp


----------



## 2twenty2

carp


----------



## dotty999

camp


----------



## 2twenty2

damp


----------



## dotty999

dame


----------



## 2twenty2

dome


----------



## Gr3iz

dote


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin everyone!

dose


----------



## cwwozniak

dope

Good morning, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

dole


----------



## cwwozniak

pole


----------



## 2twenty2

pome


----------



## plodr

some


----------



## 2twenty2

tome


----------



## dotty999

tone


----------



## cwwozniak

tine

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

sine


----------



## cwwozniak

wine


----------



## Gr3iz

wink


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck and Mark! Afternoon Dotty!

sink


----------



## cwwozniak

mink

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

kink


----------



## cwwozniak

king


----------



## 2twenty2

kong


----------



## cwwozniak

long


----------



## 2twenty2

gong


----------



## Gr3iz

gorg


----------



## 2twenty2

borg


----------



## Gr3iz

bong


----------



## cwwozniak

bang

I can't stop yawning. G'night Mark.


----------



## RT

rang


----------



## 2twenty2

tang


----------



## cwwozniak

pang 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck!

hang


----------



## cwwozniak

hank


----------



## 2twenty2

tank


----------



## plodr

tack


----------



## 2twenty2

sack


----------



## dotty999

sick


----------



## 2twenty2

*Happy Valentines Day!* Dotty

lick


----------



## cwwozniak

lack


----------



## Gr3iz

lark


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark!

mark


----------



## Gr3iz

mack

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

muck


----------



## cwwozniak

buck

Good morning, Mark and 2t2.


----------



## 2twenty2

Afternoon Chuck!

duck


----------



## cwwozniak

luck


----------



## 2twenty2

ruck


----------



## plodr

rock


----------



## cwwozniak

mock


----------



## Gr3iz

monk


----------



## dotty999

bonk


----------



## 2twenty2

bunk


----------



## Gr3iz

bulk


----------



## 2twenty2

hulk


----------



## RT

hull


----------



## cwwozniak

hill


----------



## RT

bill

G'Day Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

boll

Howdy, Randy!


----------



## plodr

bolt


----------



## cwwozniak

bold


----------



## 2twenty2

Afternoon Chuck!

cold


----------



## cwwozniak

fold

Hi, 2t2! Happy Friday!


----------



## 2twenty2

TGIF

mold


----------



## cwwozniak

molt


----------



## 2twenty2

colt


----------



## cwwozniak

cult


----------



## Gr3iz

curt


----------



## 2twenty2

hurt


----------



## plodr

hart


----------



## 2twenty2

Afternoon Liz!

harm


----------



## Gr3iz

hard


----------



## cwwozniak

lard

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lord


----------



## cwwozniak

word


----------



## 2twenty2

cord


----------



## Gr3iz

core

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

fore

Hi boys!


----------



## Gr3iz

form

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck, Mark, Liz. Afternoon Dotty

dorm


----------



## Gr3iz

doom


----------



## dotty999

door


----------



## Gr3iz

doer


----------



## plodr

Liz waves to everyone! I usually don't see greetings until the next day. I post in each thread once a day and don't look again.

goer


----------



## dotty999

goes

Hi Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

hoes


----------



## Gr3iz

hops

Hiya Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

lops

Hi, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

lope

Good evening Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

lone

Hiya Mark! How's the weather and housing market by you? My girlfriend is getting fed up with northern Illinois weather and is trying to talk me into joining her for a move a lot further south.


----------



## 2twenty2

tone


----------



## cwwozniak

cone


----------



## 2twenty2

bone


----------



## cwwozniak

bode

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bole


----------



## plodr

vole


----------



## dotty999

volt


----------



## 2twenty2

colt


----------



## Gr3iz

coot

Hey Chuck! The weather is considerably warmer down here. It does cool off from time to time, but nothing like you've experienced! Housing is considerably cheaper, too. I haven't actually been following it, but I believe there is sufficient stock. Like most places, there are places you want to avoid, but that's the same all over. The biggest thing to get used to is the language barrier! ;-) It took me quite some time to really understand most folks down here. I still refuse to "y'all" anyone, even after almost 30 years! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

toot

Thank you for the information, Mark. Does the DMV require all car horns to play Dixie?


----------



## 2twenty2

moot


----------



## cwwozniak

soot


----------



## plodr

spot


----------



## 2twenty2

shot


----------



## cwwozniak

slot


----------



## Gr3iz

slat



cwwozniak said:


> Thank you for the information, Mark. Does the DMV require all car horns to play Dixie?


Oddly enough, no ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

slit


----------



## cwwozniak

slip


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck, Liz, Mark and Dotty

slim


----------



## cwwozniak

shim

Hey, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

skim


----------



## cwwozniak

swim


----------



## plodr

swig


----------



## dotty999

twig

Hi all!


----------



## Gr3iz

twin

Greetings and salutations one and all!


----------



## cwwozniak

thin

Hi, Liz, Dotty, and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

than

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

thaw 

And a Happy Hump Day to you, Mark.

I am starting to doze off here. G'night Mark.


----------



## 2twenty2

shaw


----------



## Gr3iz

shag


----------



## 2twenty2

sham


----------



## cwwozniak

scam

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

spam


----------



## cwwozniak

spat


----------



## 2twenty2

spar


----------



## cwwozniak

star


----------



## JustJudy

scar


----------



## cwwozniak

scab


----------



## JustJudy

slab


----------



## plodr

slaw

Hey, Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

slew


----------



## cwwozniak

sled


----------



## Gr3iz

slid


----------



## cwwozniak

said


----------



## 2twenty2

paid


----------



## Gr3iz

pail


----------



## 2twenty2

pain


----------



## cwwozniak

rain

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

gain


----------



## cwwozniak

grin


----------



## 2twenty2

grit


----------



## dotty999

grim

Hi Chuck!


----------



## JustJudy

gram

Hi Dotty! I missed you!


----------



## 2twenty2

tram


----------



## JustJudy

trap


----------



## plodr

trip


----------



## cwwozniak

trio 

Hi, Dotty and Liz!


----------



## dotty999

trim

Hi Chuck, Judy, Liz


----------



## cwwozniak

brim


----------



## dotty999

grim


----------



## 2twenty2

gram


----------



## Gr3iz

grab


----------



## 2twenty2

grad


----------



## cwwozniak

brad


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!


bred


----------



## cwwozniak

brew

And a good morning to you, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

brow

Mornin' guys!


----------



## cwwozniak

blow

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

blew


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark!

flew


----------



## cwwozniak

flee


----------



## dotty999

floe

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

flue


----------



## dotty999

glue


----------



## cwwozniak

glut

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

glum


----------



## cwwozniak

plum

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

slum


----------



## cwwozniak

slam


----------



## plodr

seam


----------



## 2twenty2

sear


----------



## dotty999

bear


----------



## cwwozniak

beam


----------



## dotty999

ream


----------



## cwwozniak

read


----------



## 2twenty2

bead


----------



## cwwozniak

beat


----------



## 2twenty2

beam


----------



## cwwozniak

berm 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

term


----------



## cwwozniak

perm


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

germ


----------



## cwwozniak

derm


----------



## 2twenty2

dorm


----------



## dotty999

doom


----------



## 2twenty2

boom


----------



## dotty999

boot


----------



## cwwozniak

loot

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

lout

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

loud


----------



## cwwozniak

lord


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn


----------



## 2twenty2

corn


----------



## plodr

cord


----------



## cwwozniak

card


----------



## 2twenty2

bard


----------



## cwwozniak

bark


----------



## 2twenty2

barn


----------



## Gr3iz

barb


----------



## 2twenty2

barf


----------



## cwwozniak

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

bars


----------



## cwwozniak

bass

Good morning and Happy Hump Day, 2t2


----------



## plodr

lass


----------



## cwwozniak

less


----------



## 2twenty2

loss


----------



## cwwozniak

moss


----------



## 2twenty2

toss


----------



## Gr3iz

toes


----------



## cwwozniak

tots


----------



## Gr3iz

tote


----------



## cwwozniak

dote


----------



## 2twenty2

rote


----------



## cwwozniak

mote


----------



## 2twenty2

vote


----------



## cwwozniak

note

H, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

cote


----------



## cwwozniak

code


----------



## plodr

cove


----------



## 2twenty2

cope


----------



## Gr3iz

cops


----------



## HOBOcs

cows


----------



## 2twenty2

cons


----------



## cwwozniak

cogs


----------



## dotty999

dogs


----------



## 2twenty2

bogs


----------



## cwwozniak

begs

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

pegs


----------



## cwwozniak

pugs


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! TGIF!


pigs


----------



## cwwozniak

wigs


----------



## 2twenty2

figs


----------



## cwwozniak

firs


----------



## 2twenty2

firm


----------



## dotty999

form


----------



## cwwozniak

fore


----------



## 2twenty2

bore


----------



## cwwozniak

wore

Good morning, 2t2.


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

lore


----------



## dotty999

lord


----------



## 2twenty2

lorn


----------



## plodr

born


----------



## 2twenty2

porn


----------



## cwwozniak

corn


----------



## 2twenty2

worn


----------



## Gr3iz

word


----------



## cwwozniak

wood


----------



## Gr3iz

woof


----------



## 2twenty2

hoof


----------



## Gr3iz

hood


----------



## 2twenty2

food


----------



## cwwozniak

good

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mood


----------



## cwwozniak

moot


----------



## plodr

most


----------



## 2twenty2

host


----------



## cwwozniak

post


----------



## Gr3iz

port


----------



## cwwozniak

pert


----------



## 2twenty2

part


----------



## plodr

cart


----------



## cwwozniak

dart

Hi, Liz and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mart


----------



## dotty999

marl


----------



## Gr3iz

mall


----------



## 2twenty2

mull


----------



## Gr3iz

mule


----------



## 2twenty2

rule


----------



## cwwozniak

rile


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

role


----------



## dotty999

sole

Hi you two!


----------



## cwwozniak

sale

Greetings and salutations, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

bale


----------



## plodr

bade


----------



## cwwozniak

made


----------



## Gr3iz

wane


----------



## cwwozniak

cwwozniak said:


> made





Gr3iz said:


> wane


 Did somebody post and then delete a "wade"? after my entry?


----------



## 2twenty2

Going to assume Mark's word is "wade"

fade


----------



## cwwozniak

Works for me.

fame


----------



## plodr

same


----------



## cwwozniak

sage


----------



## 2twenty2

sate


----------



## cwwozniak

gate

Hi 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

hate


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Dotty!

fate


----------



## dotty999

fats

Hi 2t2


----------



## 2twenty2

cats


----------



## cwwozniak

cads 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

cams


----------



## dotty999

rams


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty! Hey Chuck!

dams


----------



## dotty999

dims

Hi 2t2


----------



## 2twenty2

rims


----------



## dotty999

rips


----------



## cwwozniak

ripe


----------



## 2twenty2

rope


----------



## cwwozniak

mope


----------



## 2twenty2

lope


----------



## cwwozniak

lops


----------



## dotty999

lobs


----------



## cwwozniak

robs


----------



## dotty999

ribs


----------



## 2twenty2

dibs


----------



## dotty999

dies


----------



## 2twenty2

diet


----------



## Gr3iz

dirt


----------



## cwwozniak

dint


----------



## Gr3iz

ding


----------



## 2twenty2

dong


----------



## cwwozniak

dung


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

rung


----------



## cwwozniak

mung

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

hung


----------



## plodr

hang


----------



## cwwozniak

hand


----------



## dotty999

rand


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

band


----------



## dotty999

wand

Hi!


----------



## cwwozniak

land


----------



## Gr3iz

laud


----------



## 2twenty2

lard


----------



## cwwozniak

laid


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

paid


----------



## plodr

raid


----------



## cwwozniak

said

Hi, Liz and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

maid


----------



## dotty999

laid


----------



## cwwozniak

lair


----------



## dotty999

fair

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

fail

Hi, Doty!


----------



## dotty999

wail


----------



## cwwozniak

tail


----------



## Gr3iz

toil


----------



## 2twenty2

coil


----------



## dotty999

coin


----------



## 2twenty2

Afternoon Dotty!

loin


----------



## dotty999

loon

Hi!


----------



## 2twenty2

lorn


----------



## plodr

lore


----------



## dotty999

bore


----------



## cwwozniak

bone

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

bane

Hi Chuck, bedtime for me very soon!


----------



## cwwozniak

sane

G'night Dotty. Hope you sleep well.


----------



## dotty999

save

G'night Chuck, eyes are closing!


----------



## cwwozniak

rave


----------



## 2twenty2

fave


----------



## cwwozniak

five


----------



## 2twenty2

jive


----------



## Gr3iz

hive


----------



## cwwozniak

live


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

love


----------



## cwwozniak

dove

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

rove


----------



## cwwozniak

robe


----------



## dotty999

role


----------



## cwwozniak

roll


----------



## dotty999

toll


----------



## cwwozniak

till


----------



## plodr

pill


----------



## cwwozniak

sill


----------



## dotty999

silt


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

tilt


----------



## dotty999

wilt

Hi there!


----------



## cwwozniak

hilt

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

jilt

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

silt


----------



## dotty999

salt


----------



## 2twenty2

halt


----------



## cwwozniak

malt


----------



## dotty999

male


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Dotty!

pale


----------



## dotty999

pole

Hi! miserable rainy day here so I'm going out for some retail therapy shortly


----------



## throdne

poly


----------



## Gr3iz

pony


----------



## dotty999

pond


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> pole
> 
> Hi! miserable rainy day here so I'm going out for some retail therapy shortly


Shop till you drop kind of therapy?   Thats what I was doing this morning.

fond


----------



## dotty999

It wasn't a good idea, I was nearly blown away by the strong wind!
Sadly due to the current economy many of our high street shops have closed down, ours is currently like a ghost town!

fend


----------



## plodr

mend


----------



## cwwozniak

meld

We have a number of shopping centers in my small city that are starting to look like ghost towns. The economy and the shift to online shopping has forced many of the stores in them to close. The center owners then increase the rent to the remaining tenants to make up for the lost income, forcing those tenants to close or relocate.


----------



## 2twenty2

Pretty much like that all over. 

weld


----------



## cwwozniak

welt


----------



## dotty999

weft


----------



## cwwozniak

west


----------



## 2twenty2

lest


----------



## cwwozniak

lust


----------



## 2twenty2

list


----------



## dotty999

mist


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty! Hey Chuck!

gist


----------



## dotty999

gust

Hi there!


----------



## cwwozniak

gush

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

gash


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## plodr

cash


----------



## dotty999

mash


----------



## cwwozniak

mast


----------



## dotty999

must


----------



## cwwozniak

most


----------



## dotty999

mist


----------



## cwwozniak

miss


----------



## 2twenty2

hiss


----------



## dotty999

hips


----------



## 2twenty2

hops


----------



## dotty999

pops


----------



## cwwozniak

pips


----------



## Gr3iz

pipe


----------



## 2twenty2

ripe


----------



## cwwozniak

wipe

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

wine


----------



## cwwozniak

fine


----------



## 2twenty2

cine


----------



## cwwozniak

cane


----------



## plodr

cave


----------



## dotty999

have


----------



## cwwozniak

wave


----------



## dotty999

wavy

bedtime for me, goodnight Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

navy

Good night dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

nave 

Good night from me as well. The barometer and humidity have been going up and down like a yoyo today and my sinuses don't like it.


----------



## 2twenty2

pave


----------



## cwwozniak

gave

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

have


----------



## cwwozniak

save


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

cave


----------



## cwwozniak

cake


----------



## 2twenty2

cane


----------



## dotty999

wane


----------



## 2twenty2

Hello Dotty!

sane


----------



## dotty999

pane

Hi there!


----------



## Gr3iz

pang


----------



## 2twenty2

tang


----------



## Gr3iz

tank


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## plodr

dark


----------



## cwwozniak

darn


----------



## dotty999

tarn


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hello Dotty!


barn


----------



## dotty999

burn

Hi 2T2, Chuck


----------



## 2twenty2

born


----------



## cwwozniak

horn

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

worn

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

torn


----------



## cwwozniak

tort


----------



## 2twenty2

sort


----------



## dotty999

fort


----------



## 2twenty2

port


----------



## dotty999

pork


----------



## 2twenty2

porn


----------



## dotty999

horn


----------



## cwwozniak

worn


----------



## 2twenty2

lorn


----------



## cwwozniak

loon

*Hi, 2t2.*


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! *Happy St. Patties Day*

soon


----------



## Gr3iz

soot


----------



## plodr

shot


----------



## 2twenty2

shoe


----------



## dotty999

show


----------



## 2twenty2

Hello Dotty!

shop


----------



## dotty999

chop

I'm not overly fond of your greenery!


----------



## Gr3iz

chow


----------



## 2twenty2

chew


----------



## cwwozniak

crew

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

crow


----------



## dotty999

grow


----------



## 2twenty2

Hello Dotty! 


brow


----------



## cwwozniak

prow


----------



## dotty999

prod

Hi boys!


----------



## cwwozniak

plod 

Hello, Dotty


----------



## Gr3iz

plop


----------



## plodr

prop


----------



## Gr3iz

prep


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

peep


----------



## cwwozniak

deep


----------



## dotty999

seep


----------



## cwwozniak

step


----------



## dotty999

stew


----------



## 2twenty2

stow


----------



## dotty999

stop


----------



## 2twenty2

shop


----------



## dotty999

slop


----------



## cwwozniak

slap


----------



## 2twenty2

slat


----------



## dotty999

flat


----------



## cwwozniak

flit 

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

slit


----------



## dotty999

slim

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

skim


----------



## dotty999

skip


----------



## cwwozniak

skid


----------



## dotty999

skit


----------



## cwwozniak

skin


----------



## Gr3iz

skis


----------



## 2twenty2

skit


----------



## Gr3iz

snit

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

snot

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! Hey Chuck!

snob


----------



## cwwozniak

snow


----------



## 2twenty2

snog


----------



## cwwozniak

snag


----------



## 2twenty2

snug


----------



## cwwozniak

smug


----------



## 2twenty2

slug


----------



## Shellae

slue


----------



## cwwozniak

flue


----------



## 2twenty2

glue


----------



## cwwozniak

glut 

Hi, 2t2! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day to you too. 

glum


----------



## cwwozniak

plum


----------



## dotty999

plug


----------



## Gr3iz

plus


----------



## cwwozniak

flus

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

flue

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

flub


----------



## plodr

club


----------



## 2twenty2

chub


----------



## cwwozniak

chug


----------



## dotty999

chum


----------



## cwwozniak

chub


----------



## 2twenty2

shub (its a family name USA, Canada, UK and Scotland)


----------



## plodr

shun


----------



## dotty999

spun


----------



## 2twenty2

spud


----------



## dotty999

scud


----------



## cwwozniak

scut 

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

scum


----------



## cwwozniak

scam


----------



## 2twenty2

spam


----------



## cwwozniak

spar


----------



## 2twenty2

spat


----------



## cwwozniak

spot

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

spit


----------



## cwwozniak

snit


----------



## 2twenty2

slit


----------



## dotty999

slim


----------



## 2twenty2

Hello Dotty! 

slid


----------



## plodr

slip


----------



## cwwozniak

clip 

Hi, Liz, 2t2, and Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

flip

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

flop


----------



## dotty999

flap


----------



## cwwozniak

flan


----------



## dotty999

flak


----------



## cwwozniak

flay


----------



## 2twenty2

flaw


----------



## cwwozniak

slaw


----------



## dotty999

blaw


----------



## cwwozniak

blam


----------



## dotty999

beam


----------



## cwwozniak

beak


----------



## 2twenty2

bear


----------



## dotty999

bean


----------



## cwwozniak

dean


----------



## 2twenty2

dear


----------



## cwwozniak

deal


----------



## 2twenty2

deaf


----------



## cwwozniak

leaf


----------



## 2twenty2

lean


----------



## dotty999

mean


----------



## 2twenty2

meat


----------



## plodr

feat


----------



## 2twenty2

peat


----------



## cwwozniak

peas


----------



## dotty999

teas


----------



## 2twenty2

tear


----------



## dotty999

dear


----------



## 2twenty2

fear


----------



## cwwozniak

gear


----------



## 2twenty2

wear


----------



## plodr

weal


----------



## cwwozniak

weak


----------



## 2twenty2

leak


----------



## cwwozniak

leap

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lead


----------



## cwwozniak

head


----------



## 2twenty2

dead


----------



## cwwozniak

mead


----------



## dotty999

meld


----------



## 2twenty2

weld


----------



## dotty999

weed


----------



## 2twenty2

deed


----------



## dotty999

seed


----------



## cwwozniak

need


----------



## 2twenty2

reed


----------



## cwwozniak

read


----------



## 2twenty2

head


----------



## Gr3iz

held


----------



## cwwozniak

meld


----------



## Gr3iz

mend


----------



## 2twenty2

fend


----------



## Gr3iz

feed


----------



## 2twenty2

teed


----------



## Gr3iz

terd


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

tern


----------



## cwwozniak

torn

Good morning, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## plodr

corn


----------



## cwwozniak

morn


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

worn


----------



## Gr3iz

warn

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

ward


----------



## dotty999

word


----------



## plodr

worn


----------



## dotty999

worm


----------



## 2twenty2

Hello Dotty! 

dorm


----------



## dotty999

corm

Hi


----------



## 2twenty2

form


----------



## dotty999

fork


----------



## cwwozniak

dork 

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pork


----------



## cwwozniak

perk


----------



## 2twenty2

park


----------



## cwwozniak

lark


----------



## dotty999

lurk

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

lunk


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

dunk


----------



## Gr3iz

duck

Good evening knuck!


----------



## dotty999

tuck


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Dotty! 

muck


----------



## cwwozniak

luck

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

puck


----------



## cwwozniak

puce


----------



## 2twenty2

pure


----------



## cwwozniak

pare


----------



## 2twenty2

pyre


----------



## cwwozniak

pore


----------



## plodr

tore


----------



## 2twenty2

tare


----------



## dotty999

tyre


----------



## 2twenty2

type


----------



## cwwozniak

hype 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

hope

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hose


----------



## 2twenty2

hone


----------



## dotty999

cone


----------



## 2twenty2

bone


----------



## cwwozniak

bane


----------



## 2twenty2

sane


----------



## cwwozniak

sang


----------



## 2twenty2

bang


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## 2twenty2

bunk


----------



## Gr3iz

bulk


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark!

buck


----------



## Gr3iz

busk 

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bask

Good morning, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

cask


----------



## cwwozniak

task


----------



## 2twenty2

tusk


----------



## dotty999

rusk


----------



## cwwozniak

rust

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

must

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

dust


----------



## dotty999

gust


----------



## 2twenty2

lust


----------



## cwwozniak

list


----------



## Gr3iz

lift

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

rift


----------



## Gr3iz

riff


----------



## 2twenty2

miff


----------



## cwwozniak

muff 

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## plodr

cuff


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

duff


----------



## dotty999

buff


----------



## 2twenty2

ruff


----------



## dotty999

muff


----------



## 2twenty2

miff


----------



## plodr

riff


----------



## cwwozniak

rift

Hi, Liz and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lift


----------



## Gr3iz

list

Several dupes above ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

fist


----------



## dotty999

gist


----------



## cwwozniak

mist


----------



## dotty999

milt

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

malt


----------



## dotty999

halt


----------



## HOBOcs

half


----------



## cwwozniak

hale

Hi, Jim!


----------



## 2twenty2

dale


----------



## cwwozniak

dame


----------



## dotty999

fame


----------



## cwwozniak

fare

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

care


----------



## cwwozniak

dare

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

bare

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

barb


----------



## dotty999

bark


----------



## 2twenty2

barn


----------



## cwwozniak

yarn


----------



## Gr3iz

yawn


----------



## 2twenty2

lawn


----------



## dotty999

laws


----------



## cwwozniak

jaws 

Hi, Dotty, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## plodr

jars


----------



## cwwozniak

wars


----------



## dotty999

wart

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

wort


----------



## dotty999

port


----------



## cwwozniak

sort


----------



## dotty999

soot


----------



## cwwozniak

hoot


----------



## dotty999

foot


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

toot


----------



## Gr3iz

tort

Hey guys!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

fort


----------



## cwwozniak

fore


----------



## Gr3iz

fork


----------



## 2twenty2

dork


----------



## Gr3iz

dock


----------



## cwwozniak

lock


----------



## 2twenty2

mock


----------



## cwwozniak

sock 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bock


----------



## plodr

rock


----------



## dotty999

rook


----------



## 2twenty2

hook


----------



## dotty999

honk


----------



## 2twenty2

bonk


----------



## cwwozniak

bank


----------



## 2twenty2

lank


----------



## Gr3iz

lark


----------



## 2twenty2

bark


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## 2twenty2

bulk


----------



## cwwozniak

sulk


----------



## 2twenty2

hulk


----------



## cwwozniak

hull

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hall


----------



## cwwozniak

call


----------



## 2twenty2

ball


----------



## cwwozniak

bail


----------



## 2twenty2

fail


----------



## cwwozniak

mail


----------



## plodr

rail


----------



## cwwozniak

roil


----------



## Gr3iz

roll


----------



## dotty999

doll


----------



## 2twenty2

moll


----------



## dotty999

mool


----------



## 2twenty2

cool


----------



## plodr

coil


----------



## dotty999

coin


----------



## Gr3iz

coif


----------



## 2twenty2

corf


----------



## cwwozniak

cork


----------



## 2twenty2

pork


----------



## cwwozniak

pock


----------



## 2twenty2

dock


----------



## cwwozniak

duck

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

gunk


----------



## dotty999

guns


----------



## cwwozniak

puns


----------



## dotty999

punk


----------



## cwwozniak

lunk


----------



## dotty999

link


----------



## plodr

wink


----------



## dotty999

sink


----------



## Gr3iz

silk


----------



## 2twenty2

bilk


----------



## dotty999

bulk


----------



## plodr

hulk


----------



## 2twenty2

hunk


----------



## Gr3iz

huck


----------



## plodr

buck


----------



## dotty999

beck


----------



## cwwozniak

neck


----------



## 2twenty2

deck


----------



## Gr3iz

desk


----------



## cwwozniak

dusk

Hiya, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

musk


----------



## cwwozniak

husk


----------



## dotty999

busk


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bask


----------



## dotty999

base


----------



## cwwozniak

babe


----------



## 2twenty2

bare


----------



## Gr3iz

bade

Mornin' Chuck! Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark!

bane


----------



## cwwozniak

bake

Good morning, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

cake


----------



## cwwozniak

cuke


----------



## dotty999

puke


----------



## Gr3iz

puce


----------



## cwwozniak

pule


----------



## Gr3iz

pult


----------



## 2twenty2

cult


----------



## cwwozniak

curt 

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## plodr

cart


----------



## cwwozniak

carp


----------



## dotty999

warp


----------



## cwwozniak

wasp 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

hasp

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

gasp


----------



## Gr3iz

gamp


----------



## 2twenty2

damp


----------



## cwwozniak

vamp

First time this word has been used in round 14.


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> vamp
> 
> First time this word has been used in round 14.


14 - pages? hours? days? weeks? months? years? 2014? just wondering  Hey Chuck!

tamp


----------



## cwwozniak

tame



2twenty2 said:


> 14 - pages? hours? days? weeks? months? years? 2014? just wondering  Hey Chuck!


Hi, 2t2

I was going by the number in the subject line of this thread, "Word List Game #14". A search of this thread showed that "vamp" had not been used for any of the previous 19,054 entries.

A search in this forum shows the last time the word was used was by me in Word List Game #13 almost four years ago.
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/word-list-game-13.1131433/page-170#post-9072125


----------



## plodr

fame


----------



## dotty999

fume


----------



## cwwozniak

fuse


----------



## dotty999

muse


----------



## Gr3iz

mute


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> tame
> 
> Hi, 2t2
> 
> I was going by the number in the subject line of this thread, "Word List Game #14". A search of this thread showed that "vamp" had not been used for any of the previous 19,054 entries.
> 
> A search in this forum shows the last time the word was used was by me in Word List Game #13 almost four years ago.
> https://forums.techguy.org/threads/word-list-game-13.1131433/page-170#post-9072125




mule


----------



## cwwozniak

rule


----------



## dotty999

rile


----------



## 2twenty2

role


----------



## dotty999

rode


----------



## 2twenty2

rote


----------



## plodr

note


----------



## 2twenty2

vote


----------



## dotty999

vole


----------



## cwwozniak

vile

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

rile

Hi Chuck, now 11.30 am here!


----------



## 2twenty2

tile


----------



## cwwozniak

till

Hello, Dotty and 2t2!

It is just about 7:00 AM here and I am trying to figure out why I am so awake early on a Sunday morning.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

Sunday Morning thats a song I think by Maroon 5 

rill


----------



## cwwozniak

roll


----------



## dotty999

doll

2pm and the wind is howling and nearly blew me off my feet in the garden earlier!


----------



## 2twenty2

moll


----------



## dotty999

mall


----------



## 2twenty2

mill


----------



## cwwozniak

milk


----------



## plodr

bilk


----------



## cwwozniak

bulk


----------



## dotty999

bunk


----------



## cwwozniak

bank


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## dotty999

rank


----------



## 2twenty2

hank


----------



## dotty999

hand


----------



## Gr3iz

hard


----------



## 2twenty2

lard


----------



## dotty999

lark


----------



## 2twenty2

bark


----------



## dotty999

mark


----------



## cwwozniak

mask

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

task


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bask


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## Gr3iz

bang


----------



## cwwozniak

bane


----------



## 2twenty2

cane


----------



## cwwozniak

vane 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

wane


----------



## cwwozniak

lane


----------



## dotty999

line

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

wine

Greetings, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

pine


----------



## cwwozniak

sine


----------



## Gr3iz

side


----------



## 2twenty2

bide


----------



## Gr3iz

bike


----------



## cwwozniak

like


----------



## Gr3iz

lice


----------



## 2twenty2

life


----------



## cwwozniak

lime

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

limn

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

lion

And a Happy Hump Day to you, sir!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pion


----------



## plodr

pien


----------



## 2twenty2

peen


----------



## plodr

seen


----------



## Gr3iz

seer


----------



## dotty999

deer


----------



## Gr3iz

dear


----------



## dotty999

fear


----------



## Gr3iz

feat


----------



## dotty999

felt


----------



## Gr3iz

fest


----------



## dotty999

fist


----------



## Gr3iz

fish


----------



## 2twenty2

wish


----------



## plodr

wise


----------



## 2twenty2

wisp


----------



## dotty999

wimp


----------



## Gr3iz

limp


----------



## 2twenty2

lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

lame


----------



## 2twenty2

lade


----------



## Gr3iz

lads


----------



## plodr

lids


----------



## cwwozniak

rids


----------



## Gr3iz

rims


----------



## 2twenty2

ribs


----------



## plodr

rubs


----------



## cwwozniak

rugs


----------



## 2twenty2

rums


----------



## cwwozniak

bums


----------



## Gr3iz

buns


----------



## 2twenty2

buds


----------



## cwwozniak

bugs

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

burs


----------



## Gr3iz

burr


----------



## cwwozniak

purr


----------



## 2twenty2

pure


----------



## plodr

pare


----------



## cwwozniak

park


----------



## Gr3iz

pack


----------



## 2twenty2

puck


----------



## plodr

muck


----------



## cwwozniak

mock


----------



## Gr3iz

monk


----------



## cwwozniak

mink


----------



## 2twenty2

fink


----------



## cwwozniak

find

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

fint


----------



## cwwozniak

font


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

fond


----------



## cwwozniak

fold

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

ford


----------



## plodr

word


----------



## cwwozniak

cord


----------



## Gr3iz

cold


----------



## 2twenty2

mold


----------



## Gr3iz

mood


----------



## 2twenty2

food


----------



## cwwozniak

wood


----------



## Gr3iz

woos


----------



## cwwozniak

woes


----------



## 2twenty2

roes


----------



## cwwozniak

hoes


----------



## Gr3iz

hops


----------



## 2twenty2

hods


----------



## cwwozniak

pods

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rods


----------



## cwwozniak

rids


----------



## 2twenty2

reds


----------



## cwwozniak

beds


----------



## plodr

bees


----------



## dotty999

lees


----------



## cwwozniak

less


----------



## dotty999

mess


----------



## 2twenty2

fess


----------



## cwwozniak

fuss


----------



## dotty999

muss


----------



## cwwozniak

mugs 

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

bugs

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

jugs


----------



## plodr

jigs


----------



## cwwozniak

wigs


----------



## 2twenty2

figs


----------



## dotty999

fins


----------



## cwwozniak

fans


----------



## dotty999

cans


----------



## cwwozniak

cane


----------



## dotty999

bane


----------



## 2twenty2

sane


----------



## cwwozniak

safe


----------



## Gr3iz

save


----------



## 2twenty2

sate


----------



## dotty999

sane


----------



## 2twenty2

sine


----------



## dotty999

size


----------



## plodr

side


----------



## 2twenty2

site


----------



## dotty999

lite


----------



## Gr3iz

lime


----------



## dotty999

mime


----------



## Gr3iz

mite


----------



## dotty999

mete


----------



## cwwozniak

mere


----------



## 2twenty2

more


----------



## cwwozniak

gore


----------



## 2twenty2

lore


----------



## dotty999

lose


----------



## cwwozniak

lobe

Good morning, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

robe

Hi Chuck! it's after 2pm here


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

rube


----------



## cwwozniak

lube


----------



## 2twenty2

tube


----------



## plodr

tune


----------



## dotty999

tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

luna


----------



## Gr3iz

luta


----------



## 2twenty2

lute


----------



## dotty999

mute


----------



## cwwozniak

jute


----------



## Gr3iz

juke


----------



## cwwozniak

joke

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

jove


----------



## cwwozniak

jive


----------



## Gr3iz

jibe


----------



## cwwozniak

vibe


----------



## dotty999

vile


----------



## 2twenty2

vine


----------



## cwwozniak

mine


----------



## plodr

mink


----------



## dotty999

sink


----------



## cwwozniak

wink


----------



## dotty999

wick


----------



## cwwozniak

nick


----------



## dotty999

nice


----------



## Gr3iz

nine


----------



## dotty999

none


----------



## Gr3iz

node


----------



## 2twenty2

nose


----------



## dotty999

pose


----------



## 2twenty2

poke


----------



## Gr3iz

pore


----------



## cwwozniak

pole

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pone

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

tone


----------



## Gr3iz

toke


----------



## cwwozniak

tyke


----------



## 2twenty2

tyre


----------



## Gr3iz

type


----------



## 2twenty2

tyne


----------



## cwwozniak

tune


----------



## Gr3iz

tube


----------



## 2twenty2

rube


----------



## dotty999

ruby


----------



## 2twenty2

rubs


----------



## Gr3iz

ruts


----------



## 2twenty2

rugs


----------



## Gr3iz

runs


----------



## cwwozniak

puns

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## plodr

punt


----------



## cwwozniak

bunt


----------



## 2twenty2

hunt


----------



## Gr3iz

hurt

Hey guys! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## dotty999

curt


----------



## Gr3iz

cure


----------



## 2twenty2

pure


----------



## plodr

pare


----------



## cwwozniak

pale


----------



## 2twenty2

pane


----------



## cwwozniak

page

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pate


----------



## Gr3iz

path


----------



## 2twenty2

pith


----------



## dotty999

pity


----------



## Gr3iz

pits


----------



## dotty999

pots


----------



## Gr3iz

pods


----------



## dotty999

rods


----------



## Gr3iz

roks


----------



## dotty999

robs


----------



## 2twenty2

roes


----------



## Gr3iz

rots


----------



## 2twenty2

rows


----------



## Gr3iz

mows


----------



## 2twenty2

tows


----------



## Gr3iz

toss


----------



## cwwozniak

tops

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Thank god its freeday  sister went back home today after visiting for 6 weeks

tots


----------



## Gr3iz

toes

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Sounds like quite a lengthy visit! I think my sister would drive me nuts by then! Either one of them ... ;-)


----------



## plodr

Whoa, 6 weeks. My husband's sister manages to drive him nuts every time he talks to her on the phone!

woes


----------



## Gr3iz

woks


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> toes
> 
> Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Sounds like quite a lengthy visit! I think my sister would drive me nuts by then! Either one of them ... ;-)





plodr said:


> Whoa, 6 weeks. My husband's sister manages to drive him nuts every time he talks to her on the phone!
> 
> woes


Hey Mark. Hey Liz.
To be honest she drives me crazy the first day, but she's my sister and I love her.

Woos


----------



## plodr

My husband loves his sister but they still drive each other crazy!

boos


----------



## 2twenty2

plodr said:


> My husband loves his sister but they still drive each other crazy!
> 
> boos




bogs


----------



## Gr3iz

bots

I can fully relate!


----------



## 2twenty2

bows


----------



## Gr3iz

bowl


----------



## 2twenty2

howl


----------



## dotty999

cowl


----------



## 2twenty2

cool


----------



## dotty999

tool


----------



## 2twenty2

pool


----------



## cwwozniak

fool

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

wool


----------



## dotty999

foal

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

... ?


----------



## plodr

You both posted at the same time;
fool ---> wool
fool ---> foal

So I'll go for a 3rd option
fool ---> foil


----------



## Gr3iz

foul


----------



## 2twenty2

four


----------



## cwwozniak

tour


----------



## Gr3iz

tout


----------



## 2twenty2

pout


----------



## Gr3iz

post


----------



## 2twenty2

port


----------



## cwwozniak

pert


----------



## dotty999

perm


----------



## 2twenty2

germ


----------



## dotty999

gorm


----------



## cwwozniak

worm


----------



## dotty999

work


----------



## cwwozniak

wore


----------



## plodr

wove


----------



## dotty999

love


----------



## cwwozniak

lode


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lope


----------



## dotty999

rope


----------



## Gr3iz

rode


----------



## dotty999

code


----------



## Gr3iz

come


----------



## dotty999

core


----------



## Gr3iz

cord


----------



## dotty999

cold


----------



## Gr3iz

colt


----------



## cwwozniak

molt


----------



## Gr3iz

moot


----------



## dotty999

soot


----------



## 2twenty2

loot


----------



## dotty999

look


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## dotty999

boon


----------



## cwwozniak

moon


----------



## dotty999

moot


----------



## cwwozniak

boot


----------



## plodr

boat


----------



## dotty999

bout


----------



## 2twenty2

lout


----------



## cwwozniak

loud


----------



## 2twenty2

lord


----------



## dotty999

lard


----------



## 2twenty2

bard


----------



## dotty999

bark


----------



## Gr3iz

back


----------



## 2twenty2

lack


----------



## Gr3iz

lace


----------



## 2twenty2

lice


----------



## cwwozniak

lime


----------



## plodr

lame


----------



## cwwozniak

lane


----------



## dotty999

vane


----------



## cwwozniak

mane


----------



## Gr3iz

make


----------



## 2twenty2

mare


----------



## Gr3iz

mars


----------



## 2twenty2

mats


----------



## cwwozniak

mass

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mash


----------



## cwwozniak

lash


----------



## Gr3iz

lath


----------



## plodr

path


----------



## Gr3iz

pate


----------



## cwwozniak

date


----------



## Gr3iz

data


----------



## cwwozniak

dada


----------



## Gr3iz

dado


----------



## 2twenty2

dade


----------



## Gr3iz

dale


----------



## cwwozniak

dole

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dolt


----------



## cwwozniak

colt


----------



## 2twenty2

bolt


----------



## cwwozniak

boot


----------



## 2twenty2

hoot


----------



## cwwozniak

host


----------



## 2twenty2

lost


----------



## cwwozniak

lust


----------



## 2twenty2

list


----------



## plodr

lint


----------



## Gr3iz

lift

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hiya Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

lilt


----------



## Gr3iz

lily


----------



## 2twenty2

liny


----------



## Gr3iz

link


----------



## 2twenty2

lick


----------



## Gr3iz

lice


----------



## dotty999

vice


----------



## 2twenty2

rice


----------



## dotty999

race


----------



## Gr3iz

rack


----------



## cwwozniak

tack

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

sack


----------



## plodr

sank


----------



## Gr3iz

sand


----------



## 2twenty2

land


----------



## Gr3iz

laid


----------



## 2twenty2

raid


----------



## cwwozniak

rail

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Afternoon Chuck!

rain


----------



## plodr

main


----------



## 2twenty2

lain


----------



## cwwozniak

loin


----------



## 2twenty2

loan


----------



## cwwozniak

lean


----------



## Gr3iz

lead


----------



## 2twenty2

leat


----------



## cwwozniak

lear


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

leap


----------



## cwwozniak

heap

Hi 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

reap


----------



## cwwozniak

read


----------



## plodr

rend


----------



## cwwozniak

rent


----------



## 2twenty2

rest


----------



## cwwozniak

test


----------



## Gr3iz

teat


----------



## 2twenty2

tent


----------



## cwwozniak

vent


----------



## Gr3iz

vest


----------



## 2twenty2

vast


----------



## plodr

cast


----------



## 2twenty2

mast


----------



## dotty999

last


----------



## 2twenty2

fast


----------



## Gr3iz

fact


----------



## cwwozniak

face


----------



## 2twenty2

fare


----------



## plodr

pare


----------



## Gr3iz

park


----------



## 2twenty2

part


----------



## Gr3iz

pant


----------



## dotty999

want


----------



## Gr3iz

wart


----------



## 2twenty2

tart


----------



## cwwozniak

tarp


----------



## 2twenty2

carp


----------



## cwwozniak

harp

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

hasp

Hi Chuck, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck, Dotty!

hash


----------



## plodr

mash


----------



## Gr3iz

math


----------



## 2twenty2

mate


----------



## Gr3iz

maze


----------



## dotty999

haze


----------



## Gr3iz

have


----------



## 2twenty2

For all you working stiffs - TGIF 
For us retirees - TGIR 

hare


----------



## Gr3iz

hart

Agreed, knuck! Friday also means my two youngest grandkids are most likely here for the weekend. A mixed blessing/curse! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

harm


----------



## Gr3iz

hark


----------



## cwwozniak

hard

Hiya, Mark and 2t2!

Girlfriend wants me to be sayin' TGIR, but my checkbook says I need to say TGIF.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Gotta keep that chequebook away from the girlfriend 

lard


----------



## cwwozniak

lark


----------



## plodr

lank


----------



## cwwozniak

link


----------



## 2twenty2

lunk


----------



## Gr3iz

luck



2twenty2 said:


> Gotta keep that chequebook away from the girlfriend


That's why we have separate joint checking accounts! Yeah, it may cost more, but it's worth it!!! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

lack


----------



## Gr3iz

lacy


----------



## 2twenty2

lazy


----------



## plodr

hazy


----------



## Gr3iz

haze


----------



## 2twenty2

faze


----------



## Gr3iz

fake


----------



## dotty999

wake


----------



## Gr3iz

ware


----------



## 2twenty2

wane


----------



## Gr3iz

want


----------



## cwwozniak

cant

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

pant


----------



## cwwozniak

pint

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

punt


----------



## Gr3iz

putt

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Happy Sunday guys!


----------



## plodr

mutt


----------



## dotty999

must


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark, Hey Liz, Hey Dotty

lust


----------



## dotty999

lost

Hi 2twenty!


----------



## 2twenty2

last


----------



## Gr3iz

lase


----------



## 2twenty2

lash


----------



## Gr3iz

lath


----------



## 2twenty2

late


----------



## cwwozniak

lute

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lure


----------



## cwwozniak

pure


----------



## 2twenty2

sure


----------



## cwwozniak

sire


----------



## 2twenty2

dire


----------



## cwwozniak

dirt


----------



## plodr

dint


----------



## Gr3iz

dink


----------



## 2twenty2

ding


----------



## cwwozniak

dine


----------



## Gr3iz

dime


----------



## 2twenty2

dice


----------



## cwwozniak

mice


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rice


----------



## Gr3iz

rite


----------



## cwwozniak

ride

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## plodr

rime


----------



## 2twenty2

rile


----------



## Gr3iz

rive


----------



## dotty999

hive


----------



## Gr3iz

hire


----------



## cwwozniak

hide

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

hike


----------



## cwwozniak

pike


----------



## Gr3iz

pine


----------



## dotty999

pink


----------



## Gr3iz

pick


----------



## 2twenty2

puck


----------



## cwwozniak

pack

Hi. 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

park


----------



## cwwozniak

pare

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pate


----------



## cwwozniak

gate


----------



## Gr3iz

gale

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Happy Hump Day guys!


----------



## cwwozniak

game


----------



## Gr3iz

gams


----------



## cwwozniak

rams


----------



## Gr3iz

ramp


----------



## cwwozniak

rump


----------



## 2twenty2

dump


----------



## Gr3iz

dumb


----------



## cwwozniak

duma


----------



## Gr3iz

duka


----------



## 2twenty2

duke


----------



## Gr3iz

dude


----------



## plodr

rude


----------



## Gr3iz

rube


----------



## 2twenty2

ruse


----------



## Gr3iz

rust


----------



## 2twenty2

runt


----------



## plodr

rent


----------



## 2twenty2

rant


----------



## RT

pant


----------



## 2twenty2

want


----------



## plodr

wand


----------



## 2twenty2

wind


----------



## dotty999

hind


----------



## 2twenty2

find


----------



## dotty999

fond


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty!

fund


----------



## dotty999

fend

Hi there!


----------



## Gr3iz

feed


----------



## dotty999

seed


----------



## 2twenty2

weed


----------



## Gr3iz

weld


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark! 

wend


----------



## Gr3iz

went

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## plodr

lent


----------



## 2twenty2

bent


----------



## cwwozniak

vent

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

vest

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

zest

Hiya, mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

zent


----------



## cwwozniak

pent


----------



## Gr3iz

pert


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pest


----------



## Gr3iz

peat


----------



## 2twenty2

pear


----------



## Gr3iz

peal


----------



## 2twenty2

pean


----------



## Gr3iz

peak


----------



## 2twenty2

teak


----------



## Gr3iz

teal


----------



## plodr

meal


----------



## 2twenty2

seal


----------



## Gr3iz

sell


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck, Mark, Dotty and Liz 

bell


----------



## Gr3iz

belt

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## dotty999

welt

Hi Mark, knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

well

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

cell


----------



## plodr

sell


----------



## dotty999

fell


----------



## cwwozniak

dell

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

deal

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

dear


----------



## dotty999

rear


----------



## 2twenty2

gear


----------



## Gr3iz

fear


----------



## 2twenty2

wear


----------



## dotty999

weak


----------



## 2twenty2

wean


----------



## cwwozniak

weal

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

peal


----------



## Gr3iz

peel


----------



## cwwozniak

peer 

I thought I said "Hi" this morning, but in case I didn't, Hi Mark!


----------



## dotty999

seer


----------



## cwwozniak

beer

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

leer


----------



## dotty999

leek


----------



## Gr3iz

leak

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear! Hi Liz!


----------



## dotty999

teak

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

team


----------



## dotty999

ream


----------



## 2twenty2

seam


----------



## Gr3iz

seal


----------



## 2twenty2

teal


----------



## cwwozniak

meal


----------



## 2twenty2

deal


----------



## cwwozniak

dead

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

read


----------



## cwwozniak

bead


----------



## dotty999

bend


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bond


----------



## dotty999

bonk


----------



## cwwozniak

honk


----------



## dotty999

hunk


----------



## 2twenty2

bunk


----------



## plodr

lunk


----------



## cwwozniak

gunk


----------



## 2twenty2

funk


----------



## cwwozniak

dunk


----------



## 2twenty2

punk


----------



## cwwozniak

puns


----------



## 2twenty2

buns


----------



## Gr3iz

buss


----------



## 2twenty2

busk


----------



## cwwozniak

musk

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

tusk


----------



## cwwozniak

tush


----------



## 2twenty2

bush


----------



## cwwozniak

bust


----------



## dotty999

rust


----------



## 2twenty2

dust


----------



## dotty999

dusk


----------



## 2twenty2

musk


----------



## plodr

mask


----------



## cwwozniak

mast


----------



## 2twenty2

mash


----------



## Gr3iz

mach


----------



## 2twenty2

math


----------



## Gr3iz

mate


----------



## 2twenty2

maze


----------



## plodr

haze


----------



## dotty999

hazy


----------



## 2twenty2

lazy


----------



## Gr3iz

lacy


----------



## 2twenty2

lady


----------



## cwwozniak

lads


----------



## Gr3iz

lass


----------



## 2twenty2

less


----------



## plodr

mess


----------



## dotty999

mass


----------



## 2twenty2

muss


----------



## dotty999

muse


----------



## Gr3iz

mute


----------



## cwwozniak

jute


----------



## dotty999

juts


----------



## 2twenty2

huts


----------



## dotty999

hums


----------



## Gr3iz

hugs (take one for yourself!)


----------



## cwwozniak

hogs


----------



## Gr3iz

hots


----------



## 2twenty2

hods


----------



## cwwozniak

rods

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pods


----------



## Gr3iz

pops

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

pots


----------



## dotty999

pats


----------



## 2twenty2

bats


----------



## dotty999

bits


----------



## plodr

sits


----------



## dotty999

site


----------



## cwwozniak

kite


----------



## Gr3iz

kine


----------



## 2twenty2

tine


----------



## plodr

wine


----------



## Gr3iz

wink


----------



## cwwozniak

rink

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

risk

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

disk


----------



## Gr3iz

dink


----------



## cwwozniak

kink


----------



## 2twenty2

*pink*


----------



## dotty999

rink


----------



## cwwozniak

rind

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

find

Hi Chuck


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

fink


----------



## dotty999

funk


----------



## 2twenty2

hunk


----------



## dotty999

hank


----------



## Gr3iz

hack


----------



## 2twenty2

hark


----------



## cwwozniak

hare


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hard


----------



## cwwozniak

yard

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

bard


----------



## plodr

barn


----------



## dotty999

warn


----------



## 2twenty2

tarn


----------



## dotty999

turn


----------



## 2twenty2

gurn


----------



## Gr3iz

guru


----------



## 2twenty2

Puru


----------



## cwwozniak

purl


----------



## plodr

pull


----------



## cwwozniak

cull


----------



## dotty999

cell


----------



## cwwozniak

call

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

calf

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

half


----------



## 2twenty2

hale


----------



## Gr3iz

have


----------



## dotty999

hive


----------



## 2twenty2

hove


----------



## Gr3iz

hone


----------



## HOBOcs

hole


----------



## cwwozniak

home


----------



## dotty999

hope


----------



## cwwozniak

hose

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

dose

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

lose


----------



## dotty999

lost


----------



## 2twenty2

cost


----------



## dotty999

cosy


----------



## cwwozniak

cosh 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

cash


----------



## plodr

mash


----------



## dotty999

mesh


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Dotty! Hey Liz! Hey Mark!

mush


----------



## dotty999

must

Hi there!


----------



## 2twenty2

muse


----------



## dotty999

fuse


----------



## 2twenty2

ruse


----------



## dotty999

rust


----------



## cwwozniak

gust

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

gush

Hi Chuck! Rain today so it's play time!


----------



## cwwozniak

lush

One of the few days this month of no rain for us.


----------



## Gr3iz

lust


----------



## 2twenty2

bust


----------



## dotty999

gust


----------



## cwwozniak

must


----------



## dotty999

dust


----------



## 2twenty2

just


----------



## dotty999

jest


----------



## plodr

rest


----------



## 2twenty2

best


----------



## cwwozniak

beat


----------



## dotty999

belt


----------



## Gr3iz

bent


----------



## 2twenty2

rent


----------



## Gr3iz

rant


----------



## dotty999

rent


----------



## 2twenty2

runt


----------



## Gr3iz

rune

OK, we'll let Dotty slide ...


----------



## dotty999

dune

sorry guys, getting tired, it's 11.30 here


----------



## Gr3iz

dupe

That's OK, dear ... Sleep well, when you decide it is time!


----------



## dotty999

dope

very soon for sure!


----------



## 2twenty2

rope


----------



## dotty999

cope


----------



## 2twenty2

mope


----------



## dotty999

mops


----------



## 2twenty2

cops


----------



## Gr3iz

cons


----------



## 2twenty2

cots


----------



## Gr3iz

cote


----------



## 2twenty2

cone


----------



## Gr3iz

come


----------



## 2twenty2

code


----------



## Gr3iz

coke


----------



## 2twenty2

core


----------



## Gr3iz

cork


----------



## plodr

pork


----------



## 2twenty2

fork


----------



## Gr3iz

ford


----------



## 2twenty2

fort


----------



## cwwozniak

fore

Greetings, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

form


----------



## cwwozniak

firm


----------



## 2twenty2

farm


----------



## dotty999

farl


----------



## 2twenty2

fart


----------



## Gr3iz

fact


----------



## dotty999

pact


----------



## 2twenty2

past


----------



## Gr3iz

pant


----------



## 2twenty2

punt


----------



## cwwozniak

puns


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

pins


----------



## cwwozniak

pint

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

piny


----------



## 2twenty2

Afternoon Mark!

puny


----------



## Gr3iz

pony

Hey knuck! how goes?


----------



## dotty999

pond

Hi all


----------



## Gr3iz

pong 

Hiya cutie!


----------



## dotty999

gong


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty!

tong


----------



## dotty999

tang

Hi knuck


----------



## 2twenty2

ting


----------



## plodr

wing


----------



## 2twenty2

sing


----------



## dotty999

ping


----------



## 2twenty2

ding


----------



## Gr3iz

dint


----------



## cwwozniak

dent

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

bent


----------



## Gr3iz

beat

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

feat


----------



## plodr

meat


----------



## dotty999

melt


----------



## 2twenty2

welt


----------



## Gr3iz

west


----------



## 2twenty2

best


----------



## Gr3iz

beet


----------



## 2twenty2

beer


----------



## Gr3iz

bear


----------



## 2twenty2

bead


----------



## plodr

head


----------



## 2twenty2

lead


----------



## dotty999

read


----------



## 2twenty2

dead


----------



## Gr3iz

dear


----------



## 2twenty2

fear


----------



## Gr3iz

feat


----------



## 2twenty2

flat


----------



## Gr3iz

fiat

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## dotty999

fist


----------



## Gr3iz

fish


----------



## dotty999

dish


----------



## 2twenty2

dash


----------



## Gr3iz

dask


----------



## dotty999

disk


----------



## 2twenty2

dusk


----------



## dotty999

musk


----------



## Gr3iz

muse


----------



## dotty999

mule


----------



## Gr3iz

mute


----------



## 2twenty2

mite


----------



## dotty999

bite


----------



## 2twenty2

cite


----------



## dotty999

kite


----------



## plodr

kits


----------



## dotty999

fits


----------



## 2twenty2

bits


----------



## Gr3iz

bins


----------



## 2twenty2

bids


----------



## Gr3iz

kiss


----------



## 2twenty2

....?


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry, knuck. For some reason I glanced at it and saw kids ... <sigh>

bide


----------



## cwwozniak

tide

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

wide


----------



## dotty999

side


----------



## Gr3iz

sine


----------



## dotty999

pine


----------



## Gr3iz

pike


----------



## dotty999

like


----------



## Gr3iz

live


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Sorry, knuck. For some reason I glanced at it and saw kids ... <sigh>
> 
> bide


No problem. 

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark! Hey Dotty and Hey Liz!

lice


----------



## Gr3iz

lick

Hey knuck! Getting old ain't all it's cracked up to be ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> lick
> 
> Hey knuck! Getting old ain't all it's cracked up to be ... ;-)


I hear ya. 

pick


----------



## Gr3iz

pica


----------



## dotty999

pina


----------



## 2twenty2

pita


----------



## dotty999

pith


----------



## 2twenty2

path


----------



## Gr3iz

pate


----------



## 2twenty2

pare


----------



## plodr

dare 
hmm, I think I'm probably the oldest in this group


----------



## 2twenty2

plodr said:


> dare
> hmm, I think I'm probably the oldest in this group


69 here

tare


----------



## cwwozniak

tape

Three score and six here

Hi, 2t2 and Liz.


----------



## dotty999

nape


----------



## cwwozniak

gape

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

gaps

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

naps


----------



## dotty999

nips


----------



## cwwozniak

nibs


----------



## dotty999

ribs


----------



## cwwozniak

dibs


----------



## dotty999

bibs


----------



## cwwozniak

bobs


----------



## dotty999

lobs


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Dotty!

cobs


----------



## Gr3iz

cogs


----------



## 2twenty2

bogs


----------



## plodr

boss


----------



## dotty999

moss


----------



## 2twenty2

loss


----------



## dotty999

lose


----------



## 2twenty2

rose


----------



## dotty999

dose


----------



## plodr

dome


----------



## dotty999

come


----------



## 2twenty2

tome


----------



## dotty999

time


----------



## 2twenty2

tame


----------



## cwwozniak

tamp


----------



## dotty999

ramp


----------



## cwwozniak

romp


----------



## dotty999

pomp


----------



## 2twenty2

pump


----------



## dotty999

sump


----------



## plodr

bump


----------



## cwwozniak

burp


----------



## 2twenty2

burg


----------



## cwwozniak

bung


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bunk


----------



## cwwozniak

bank

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## cwwozniak

rank


----------



## plodr

rack


----------



## dotty999

sack


----------



## cwwozniak

hack

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

hark

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hare


----------



## dotty999

rare


----------



## cwwozniak

rate


----------



## dotty999

rote


----------



## 2twenty2

rite


----------



## dotty999

mite


----------



## 2twenty2

cite


----------



## cwwozniak

city


----------



## 2twenty2

pity


----------



## Gr3iz

pith


----------



## 2twenty2

with


----------



## dotty999

wits


----------



## 2twenty2

nits


----------



## cwwozniak

wits 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bits


----------



## cwwozniak

hits

Just noticed my last entry duplicated Dotty's entry. Sorry about that.


----------



## 2twenty2

No problem


fits


----------



## cwwozniak

fats


----------



## dotty999

cats


----------



## cwwozniak

rats

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

rags


----------



## cwwozniak

rage


----------



## dotty999

cage


----------



## 2twenty2

page


----------



## dotty999

pale


----------



## cwwozniak

kale


----------



## 2twenty2

dale


----------



## Gr3iz

dame


----------



## 2twenty2

dare


----------



## dotty999

fare


----------



## plodr

face


----------



## Gr3iz

fact


----------



## GrinHulk

fast


----------



## 2twenty2

fist


----------



## dotty999

mist


----------



## Gr3iz

mint


----------



## dotty999

minx


----------



## 2twenty2

mink


----------



## plodr

pink


----------



## 2twenty2

fink


----------



## dotty999

sink


----------



## 2twenty2

link


----------



## Gr3iz

lick


----------



## 2twenty2

wick


----------



## plodr

sick


----------



## 2twenty2

tick


----------



## dotty999

tack


----------



## 2twenty2

tuck


----------



## Gr3iz

tusk


----------



## dotty999

rusk


----------



## 2twenty2

musk


----------



## dotty999

muse


----------



## 2twenty2

mush


----------



## dotty999

mash


----------



## plodr

gash


----------



## Gr3iz

gasp


----------



## 2twenty2

hasp


----------



## dotty999

harp


----------



## 2twenty2

carp


----------



## Gr3iz

camp


----------



## plodr

damp


----------



## dotty999

dump


----------



## 2twenty2

rump


----------



## Gr3iz

romp


----------



## 2twenty2

comp


----------



## dotty999

pomp


----------



## 2twenty2

romp


----------



## dotty999

rump


----------



## cwwozniak

rums

Hello, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

gums


----------



## cwwozniak

gams


----------



## 2twenty2

rams


----------



## plodr

rims


----------



## cwwozniak

rids


----------



## dotty999

kids


----------



## 2twenty2

lids


----------



## dotty999

lies


----------



## cwwozniak

pies


----------



## Gr3iz

pigs


----------



## 2twenty2

figs


----------



## dotty999

fins


----------



## cwwozniak

firs


----------



## 2twenty2

fits


----------



## cwwozniak

fibs


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!


ribs


----------



## dotty999

rubs


----------



## plodr

nubs


----------



## cwwozniak

nuts

Hi Dotty, Liz, and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

nuns


----------



## Gr3iz

runs


----------



## 2twenty2

buns


----------



## cwwozniak

suns


----------



## 2twenty2

guns


----------



## cwwozniak

guts

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

cuts


----------



## cwwozniak

huts


----------



## dotty999

cuts


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

outs


----------



## 2twenty2

ours


----------



## cwwozniak

oars


----------



## Shenifeland

bars


----------



## cwwozniak

bags

Hi Shenifeland. Welcome to our little word game.


----------



## 2twenty2

tags


----------



## cwwozniak

sags

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

lags

Hi Chuck, almost bedtime for me


----------



## cwwozniak

rags

Hello and G'night, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

rugs


----------



## dotty999

bugs


----------



## cwwozniak

bums


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

burs


----------



## Gr3iz

buss


----------



## 2twenty2

bust


----------



## plodr

dust


----------



## dotty999

must


----------



## 2twenty2

lust


----------



## dotty999

list


----------



## Gr3iz

lift


----------



## dotty999

sift


----------



## Gr3iz

silt


----------



## dotty999

tilt


----------



## Gr3iz

till


----------



## dotty999

will


----------



## Gr3iz

wilt


----------



## HOBOcs

kilt


----------



## Gr3iz

kill

Hey Jim!


----------



## 2twenty2

kiln


----------



## dotty999

kilo


----------



## 2twenty2

kilt


----------



## cwwozniak

hilt


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hill


----------



## plodr

hull


----------



## cwwozniak

mull

Hi, 2t2 and Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

bull


----------



## dotty999

dull


----------



## 2twenty2

cull


----------



## dotty999

curl


----------



## 2twenty2

burl


----------



## dotty999

hurl


----------



## cwwozniak

hurt


----------



## dotty999

curt


----------



## cwwozniak

cure


----------



## 2twenty2

curd


----------



## cwwozniak

cord

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

corp


----------



## cwwozniak

coop


----------



## dotty999

cool


----------



## cwwozniak

pool

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

fool


----------



## cwwozniak

wool


----------



## dotty999

woos


----------



## cwwozniak

boos


----------



## dotty999

boas


----------



## plodr

bots


----------



## 2twenty2

cots


----------



## cwwozniak

rots


----------



## 2twenty2

pots


----------



## cwwozniak

dots


----------



## dotty999

doth

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

both

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

bath


----------



## cwwozniak

lath


----------



## Gr3iz

lash


----------



## cwwozniak

wash


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## cwwozniak

rash


----------



## plodr

dash


----------



## cwwozniak

gash


----------



## dotty999

gasp


----------



## 2twenty2

hasp


----------



## cwwozniak

wasp


----------



## Gr3iz

wisp


----------



## 2twenty2

lisp


----------



## cwwozniak

limp

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lump


----------



## plodr

bump


----------



## dotty999

rump


----------



## Gr3iz

hump


----------



## 2twenty2

dump


----------



## cwwozniak

pump


----------



## plodr

puma


----------



## cwwozniak

pupa


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Whats up 

papa


----------



## cwwozniak

paps

Hi, 2t2.

I'm getting myself primed for four days of R&R with my girlfriend. How about you?


----------



## 2twenty2

peps



cwwozniak said:


> paps
> 
> Hi, 2t2.
> 
> I'm getting myself primed for four days of R&R with my girlfriend. How about you?




Me I got nothing planned. Just waiting for my furniture to arrive that I ordered online.


----------



## cwwozniak

pegs


----------



## 2twenty2

pews


----------



## cwwozniak

paws


----------



## 2twenty2

pals


----------



## cwwozniak

pads


----------



## 2twenty2

pats


----------



## cwwozniak

pans


----------



## dotty999

pang

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

bang


----------



## dotty999

rang


----------



## 2twenty2

fang


----------



## cwwozniak

sang


----------



## 2twenty2

gang


----------



## cwwozniak

tang


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dang


----------



## cwwozniak

ding

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

ring


----------



## 2twenty2

ping


----------



## Gr3iz

pint


----------



## 2twenty2

dint


----------



## dotty999

dent


----------



## Gr3iz

deft


----------



## 2twenty2

daft


----------



## Gr3iz

dart


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## plodr

cast


----------



## dotty999

past


----------



## 2twenty2

mast


----------



## dotty999

must


----------



## 2twenty2

mist


----------



## plodr

list


----------



## dotty999

lisp


----------



## Gr3iz

limp


----------



## plodr

lump


----------



## dotty999

sump


----------



## 2twenty2

bump


----------



## Gr3iz

bums


----------



## dotty999

sums


----------



## 2twenty2

rums


----------



## cwwozniak

hums


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hams


----------



## cwwozniak

jams

Hi, 2t2


----------



## 2twenty2

dams


----------



## cwwozniak

dabs


----------



## Gr3iz

dads


----------



## plodr

cads


----------



## Gr3iz

caps


----------



## 2twenty2

cams


----------



## Gr3iz

camp


----------



## nicholas22

tamp


----------



## dotty999

tame


----------



## 2twenty2

tome


----------



## Gr3iz

tore


----------



## cwwozniak

tone


----------



## 2twenty2

tote


----------



## cwwozniak

tots

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

tuts


----------



## plodr

puts


----------



## cwwozniak

juts


----------



## 2twenty2

cuts


----------



## cwwozniak

ruts


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

nubs


----------



## dotty999

rubs


----------



## 2twenty2

dubs


----------



## Gr3iz

duos


----------



## cwwozniak

duds


----------



## Gr3iz

duns


----------



## 2twenty2

dins


----------



## cwwozniak

sins


----------



## 2twenty2

tins


----------



## cwwozniak

ties

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

tips


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Dotty!

tics


----------



## cwwozniak

tick

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

lick


----------



## dotty999

link


----------



## plodr

sink


----------



## dotty999

sing


----------



## Gr3iz

sine


----------



## cwwozniak

sire


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dire


----------



## cwwozniak

dare

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

bare


----------



## plodr

bake


----------



## dotty999

fake


----------



## Gr3iz

fame


----------



## dotty999

fume


----------



## 2twenty2

fuse


----------



## cwwozniak

fuss

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

muss


----------



## cwwozniak

moss


----------



## plodr

most


----------



## dotty999

lost


----------



## cwwozniak

post

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

posy


----------



## Gr3iz

posh


----------



## 2twenty2

pose


----------



## plodr

nose


----------



## Gr3iz

nope


----------



## 2twenty2

node


----------



## Gr3iz

none


----------



## dotty999

noon


----------



## 2twenty2

boon


----------



## Gr3iz

born


----------



## dotty999

horn


----------



## Gr3iz

hoan


----------



## dotty999

hoar


----------



## Gr3iz

hoer


----------



## dotty999

boer


----------



## Gr3iz

boar


----------



## dotty999

boat


----------



## Gr3iz

bolt


----------



## 2twenty2

bout


----------



## dotty999

gout


----------



## plodr

rout


----------



## dotty999

tout


----------



## 2twenty2

pout


----------



## dotty999

port


----------



## 2twenty2

pert


----------



## Gr3iz

pent


----------



## 2twenty2

punt


----------



## cwwozniak

hunt


----------



## plodr

bunt


----------



## cwwozniak

bust


----------



## 2twenty2

best


----------



## cwwozniak

zest

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

west

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

nest

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

neat


----------



## Gr3iz

near


----------



## cwwozniak

gear


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bear


----------



## Gr3iz

beam


----------



## cwwozniak

bean

Hey, 2t2! I think that I fell asleep in my chair right after my entry.
Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

wean


----------



## cwwozniak

mean

Hi 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pean


----------



## cwwozniak

dean


----------



## plodr

dear


----------



## 2twenty2

pear


----------



## Gr3iz

peak


----------



## cwwozniak

peck


----------



## Gr3iz

perk


----------



## 2twenty2

pork


----------



## cwwozniak

pock


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

puck


----------



## cwwozniak

muck

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

buck


----------



## cwwozniak

suck


----------



## 2twenty2

tuck


----------



## cwwozniak

guck

Surprised to find this is the first time this word was used in this round of the game.


----------



## 2twenty2

That is a surprise. I'm surprised I didn't think of that one 

duck


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## 2twenty2

lunk


----------



## dotty999

link


----------



## plodr

*pink*


----------



## 2twenty2

punk


----------



## cwwozniak

puns


----------



## Gr3iz

punt


----------



## cwwozniak

runt


----------



## dotty999

rent


----------



## 2twenty2

rant


----------



## cwwozniak

rank

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

rack


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

back


----------



## Gr3iz

bark

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark!

bank


----------



## cwwozniak

bane

Good morning, 2t2 and Mark. My, you two were up early this morning.


----------



## 2twenty2

Couldn't sleep as usual 

bang


----------



## cwwozniak

tang


----------



## plodr

tank


----------



## cwwozniak

talk


----------



## dotty999

walk

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

balk


----------



## dotty999

bald


----------



## cwwozniak

ball

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

call


----------



## Gr3iz

calm


----------



## cwwozniak

balm


----------



## Gr3iz

bale


----------



## cwwozniak

bade


----------



## dotty999

made


----------



## 2twenty2

fade


----------



## dotty999

fads


----------



## 2twenty2

fats


----------



## dotty999

cats

horrible rain so I'm stuck indoors!


----------



## Gr3iz

cads 

I hope you manage to keep yourself entertained, dear.


----------



## cwwozniak

cars

I'm going to be stuck indoors for another reason today and tomorrow. These are the expected "Feels Like" temperatures.


----------



## 2twenty2

Heat wave warnings here also

caws


----------



## cwwozniak

cows

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Chuck!

cots


----------



## cwwozniak

sots


----------



## 2twenty2

1:30pm - 90F
Humidex - 103F

tots


----------



## dotty999

tits


----------



## cwwozniak

tins

*At O'Hare Airport:
Temperature:* 88°F (31°C)*
Heat Index: *98°F (37°C)*
Humidity:* 66%
*Wind Speed:* W 12 mph
*Dewpoint:* 75°F (24°C)


----------



## Gr3iz

tiny


----------



## plodr

tint
Here it cooled down from earlier @ 8pm 90°
heat index 104°


----------



## cwwozniak

lint


----------



## Gr3iz

list


----------



## 2twenty2

lust


----------



## Gr3iz

lush


----------



## 2twenty2

A little cooler today
Temp - 85F
Humidex - 91F

hush


----------



## Gr3iz

husk


----------



## 2twenty2

rusk


----------



## plodr

busk 

Current heat index 107° and getting warmer. The dew point is 79° and going to watch to see if it hits 80°.


----------



## dotty999

musk

It's' like watching the weather channel here! UK is muggy!


----------



## 2twenty2

Temp. - 90.9F
Humidex - 103F


dusk


----------



## dotty999

desk


----------



## Gr3iz

deck

Bloody hot & muggy here, too, but it is summer in Memphis. To be expected ... <sigh>


----------



## 2twenty2

duck


----------



## Gr3iz

duct


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark!

dust


----------



## dotty999

fust


----------



## 2twenty2

must


----------



## cwwozniak

gust

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

gist


----------



## cwwozniak

cist


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

fist


----------



## cwwozniak

fish

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

wish


----------



## 2twenty2

dish


----------



## plodr

dash


----------



## cwwozniak

bash


----------



## dotty999

cash

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

wash

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

wasp

Greetings all!!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

wisp


----------



## Gr3iz

wimp


----------



## 2twenty2

gimp


----------



## cwwozniak

pimp


----------



## 2twenty2

limp


----------



## dotty999

limp is just how I feel with this muggy weather!


lump


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> limp is just how I feel with this muggy weather!
> 
> lump


I hear you.

lamp


----------



## plodr

damp


----------



## 2twenty2

camp


----------



## cwwozniak

camo


----------



## Gr3iz

came


----------



## cwwozniak

cane


----------



## Gr3iz

cafe


----------



## cwwozniak

safe


----------



## 2twenty2

sane


----------



## cwwozniak

sake

Hi,2t2


----------



## Gr3iz

sage


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

sate


----------



## cwwozniak

fate


----------



## 2twenty2

bate


----------



## cwwozniak

byte


----------



## plodr

bite


----------



## 2twenty2

bile


----------



## dotty999

bole


----------



## 2twenty2

bale


----------



## dotty999

tale


----------



## Gr3iz

talc


----------



## cwwozniak

tall


----------



## Gr3iz

tail


----------



## cwwozniak

toil


----------



## Gr3iz

toll


----------



## cwwozniak

told


----------



## dotty999

gold


----------



## Gr3iz

golf


----------



## 2twenty2

goof


----------



## Gr3iz

****


----------



## cwwozniak

goon


----------



## Gr3iz

gown


----------



## 2twenty2

town


----------



## Gr3iz

tows

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

rows


----------



## dotty999

mows


----------



## plodr

bows


----------



## 2twenty2

lows


----------



## Gr3iz

loss


----------



## 2twenty2

boss


----------



## Gr3iz

boys


----------



## 2twenty2

bows


----------



## Gr3iz

bogs


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark!

bots


----------



## Gr3iz

both

Mornin' knuck! Have a great one!


----------



## 2twenty2

Have a nice day!

moth


----------



## cwwozniak

myth 

Good morning, all!


----------



## 2twenty2

Afternoon Chuck!

math


----------



## dotty999

bath


----------



## plodr

bash


----------



## cwwozniak

bush

Hi, Dotty, Liz, and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

tush


----------



## cwwozniak

rush


----------



## dotty999

hush

Hi Chuck!

We've had clammy and uncomfortable weather today and tonight isn't much better at 10 pm!


----------



## 2twenty2

gush


----------



## cwwozniak

gosh

It has been rather nice by me the last few days. Afternoon temperatures have been in the low to mid-80s. Nighttime temperatures have been in the 60s. Humidity has not been that high.


----------



## Gr3iz

goth


----------



## 2twenty2

moth


----------



## Gr3iz

mote


----------



## 2twenty2

rote


----------



## cwwozniak

tote 

Hi, Mark and2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dote


----------



## cwwozniak

dots


----------



## plodr

dons


----------



## Gr3iz

done

Hiya Liz! Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

dong


----------



## cwwozniak

long


----------



## dotty999

gong


----------



## cwwozniak

song

Hi, Dotty! Any improvement in your weather?


----------



## 2twenty2

tong


----------



## cwwozniak

tang


----------



## Gr3iz

tank


----------



## cwwozniak

talk


----------



## 2twenty2

walk


----------



## Gr3iz

wack


----------



## 2twenty2

pack


----------



## cwwozniak

pace


----------



## 2twenty2

puce


----------



## Gr3iz

pure


----------



## cwwozniak

pare


----------



## 2twenty2

pore


----------



## cwwozniak

pole

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Chuck!

pone


Temp - 85F
Humidex - 91F (feels like)


----------



## Gr3iz

poke


----------



## 2twenty2

pose


----------



## cwwozniak

pope

Hiya, Mark!

Weather by me is a bit muggy at the moment.


----------



## 2twenty2

pole


----------



## cwwozniak

poll


----------



## 2twenty2

pall


----------



## plodr

pail


----------



## cwwozniak

fail


----------



## Gr3iz

fait


----------



## 2twenty2

fair


----------



## Cookiegal

anwendaniel said:


> Hii, Mane


Sorry but this doesn't fit the game criteria. Are you trying to participate in the game or simply introduce yourself?


----------



## cwwozniak

hair


----------



## dotty999

heir


----------



## cwwozniak

hear

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

head

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bead


----------



## dotty999

read


----------



## cwwozniak

lead


----------



## 2twenty2

dead


----------



## cwwozniak

deed


----------



## plodr

feed


----------



## 2twenty2

teed


----------



## dotty999

toed


----------



## Gr3iz

told


----------



## 2twenty2

fold


----------



## cwwozniak

bold


----------



## 2twenty2

cold


----------



## plodr

cord


----------



## dotty999

lord


----------



## 2twenty2

word


----------



## dotty999

wood


----------



## 2twenty2

hood


----------



## cwwozniak

good


----------



## Gr3iz

goof


----------



## cwwozniak

hoof

Hiya, Mark! Almost time for me to say Good Night as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

hook

I think I had already retired for the day by then. Have a good one!


----------



## 2twenty2

hoop


----------



## cwwozniak

goop 

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

good

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

goof


----------



## cwwozniak

roof

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

rook


----------



## cwwozniak

rock


----------



## plodr

mock


----------



## 2twenty2

lock


----------



## Gr3iz

loci 

Greetings all!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

loch


----------



## Gr3iz

loth


----------



## dotty999

moth


----------



## 2twenty2

goth


----------



## cwwozniak

both

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

bots


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

cots


----------



## Gr3iz

cons


----------



## 2twenty2

cods


----------



## dotty999

cads


----------



## 2twenty2

lads


----------



## cwwozniak

laps

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

labs


----------



## cwwozniak

lobs


----------



## 2twenty2

fobs


----------



## cwwozniak

gobs


----------



## dotty999

goes


----------



## 2twenty2

toes


----------



## plodr

toys


----------



## 2twenty2

toms


----------



## Gr3iz

toss


----------



## 2twenty2

tots


----------



## Gr3iz

tote


----------



## 2twenty2

tore


----------



## Gr3iz

toke


----------



## plodr

woke


----------



## Gr3iz

wove


----------



## 2twenty2

wore


----------



## dotty999

more


----------



## 2twenty2

mote


----------



## cwwozniak

mode

Hello, Dotty, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

mole

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

mope


----------



## Gr3iz

mops


----------



## dotty999

hops


----------



## 2twenty2

lops


----------



## plodr

loss


----------



## 2twenty2

moss


----------



## dotty999

boss


----------



## 2twenty2

toss


----------



## dotty999

doss


----------



## 2twenty2

Goss


----------



## Gr3iz

goes


----------



## cwwozniak

woes


----------



## 2twenty2

toes


----------



## cwwozniak

roes


----------



## 2twenty2

goes


----------



## cwwozniak

gods

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

gobs


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lobs


----------



## cwwozniak

lobe


----------



## 2twenty2

robe


----------



## Gr3iz

rope


----------



## 2twenty2

rose


----------



## Gr3iz

rosy


----------



## cwwozniak

nosy


----------



## Gr3iz

nosh


----------



## cwwozniak

gosh


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

posh


----------



## cwwozniak

post

Hey, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

lost


----------



## Gr3iz

loft


----------



## 2twenty2

lout


----------



## Gr3iz

loud


----------



## 2twenty2

lord


----------



## Gr3iz

lore


----------



## cwwozniak

gore

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

gone

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

lone


----------



## Gr3iz

love

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

lobe


----------



## cwwozniak

lode


----------



## plodr

lose


----------



## cwwozniak

lope


----------



## 2twenty2

lore


----------



## cwwozniak

core


----------



## 2twenty2

bore


----------



## cwwozniak

born


----------



## 2twenty2

torn


----------



## cwwozniak

tern


----------



## 2twenty2

fern


----------



## cwwozniak

firn


----------



## 2twenty2

firs


----------



## dotty999

fire


----------



## 2twenty2

dire


----------



## dotty999

dirt


----------



## 2twenty2

dint


----------



## dotty999

lint


----------



## 2twenty2

mint


----------



## cwwozniak

hint


----------



## Gr3iz

hind


----------



## cwwozniak

hand


----------



## Gr3iz

hard


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

harm


----------



## cwwozniak

hare

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hark


----------



## cwwozniak

hack


----------



## 2twenty2

hock


----------



## cwwozniak

mock


----------



## dotty999

monk

Hi Chuck!


Spent a lovely afternoon at Liverpool waterside, full of character and memories and full size statues of The Beatles


----------



## Gr3iz

mink

Hiya Dotty dear! Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rink

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

rind


----------



## cwwozniak

ring


----------



## Gr3iz

rung


----------



## 2twenty2

rang


----------



## Gr3iz

rant


----------



## dotty999

runt


----------



## cwwozniak

runs

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

ruts


----------



## Gr3iz

rubs


----------



## 2twenty2

rugs


----------



## Gr3iz

rues


----------



## dotty999

dues

Hi guys!


----------



## Gr3iz

duet

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

suet


----------



## Gr3iz

suer


----------



## dotty999

ruer


----------



## 2twenty2

rued


----------



## cwwozniak

cued


----------



## 2twenty2

curd


----------



## Gr3iz

cure


----------



## plodr

core


----------



## Gr3iz

cope


----------



## dotty999

pope


----------



## 2twenty2

lope


----------



## dotty999

dope


----------



## 2twenty2

hope


----------



## Gr3iz

home


----------



## 2twenty2

hose


----------



## Gr3iz

hove


----------



## dotty999

rove


----------



## 2twenty2

rave


----------



## Gr3iz

rage


----------



## plodr

wage


----------



## 2twenty2

sage


----------



## dotty999

saga


----------



## 2twenty2

raga


----------



## Gr3iz

rags


----------



## cwwozniak

rats


----------



## dotty999

bats


----------



## 2twenty2

cats


----------



## dotty999

cuts


----------



## 2twenty2

guts


----------



## Gr3iz

guns


----------



## 2twenty2

buns


----------



## Gr3iz

bums


----------



## cwwozniak

rums

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

rims


----------



## 2twenty2

rams


----------



## cwwozniak

dams


----------



## 2twenty2

cams


----------



## cwwozniak

cars


----------



## Gr3iz

card

G'night Chuck!


----------



## Qnchan

posy


----------



## 2twenty2

Qnchan - Its change one letter only


cord


----------



## Gr3iz

corn


----------



## cwwozniak

born 

Good morning, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!


lorn


----------



## cwwozniak

torn


----------



## 2twenty2

tern


----------



## cwwozniak

teen


----------



## plodr

been


----------



## dotty999

seen


----------



## 2twenty2

keen


----------



## cwwozniak

keel


----------



## 2twenty2

feel


----------



## cwwozniak

feed


----------



## Gr3iz

fend

Good evening Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

fond

Good evening to you too, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

find


----------



## cwwozniak

fink


----------



## Gr3iz

fine


----------



## plodr

dine


----------



## Gr3iz

dint


----------



## cwwozniak

tint


----------



## Gr3iz

tine


----------



## cwwozniak

mine


----------



## dotty999

mink

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

link


----------



## dotty999

rink


----------



## Gr3iz

risk


----------



## cwwozniak

rise


----------



## 2twenty2

ruse


----------



## cwwozniak

fuse

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

fume


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hume


----------



## Gr3iz

hose


----------



## plodr

host


----------



## Gr3iz

hoot


----------



## cwwozniak

root


----------



## Gr3iz

rook


----------



## cwwozniak

rood 

G'night Mark.


----------



## 2twenty2

room


----------



## cwwozniak

zoom


----------



## 2twenty2

Doom


----------



## cwwozniak

boom

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

loom


----------



## plodr

look


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

cook


----------



## cwwozniak

book

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

bonk


----------



## 2twenty2

tonk


----------



## Gr3iz

took


----------



## dotty999

rook


----------



## 2twenty2

nook


----------



## plodr

noon


----------



## cwwozniak

neon


----------



## 2twenty2

peon


----------



## Gr3iz

peen


----------



## cwwozniak

peer


----------



## 2twenty2

pear


----------



## cwwozniak

peat 

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

pert

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

perk


----------



## Gr3iz

peck


----------



## dotty999

deck


----------



## Gr3iz

desk


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! Hey Chuck!

dusk


----------



## dotty999

rusk


----------



## Gr3iz

rush

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

rash


----------



## plodr

bash


----------



## cwwozniak

sash

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hash


----------



## dotty999

hasp


----------



## Gr3iz

hast


----------



## 2twenty2

last


----------



## Gr3iz

lase


----------



## cwwozniak

lass


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

bass


----------



## cwwozniak

mass

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

mask

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

mast


----------



## 2twenty2

vast


----------



## cwwozniak

cast


----------



## 2twenty2

hast


----------



## cwwozniak

host


----------



## 2twenty2

cost


----------



## cwwozniak

coot


----------



## Gr3iz

cool


----------



## dotty999

wool


----------



## 2twenty2

tool


----------



## cwwozniak

pool

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

fool


----------



## cwwozniak

bool


----------



## Gr3iz

boil


----------



## dotty999

roil

Hi Mark,Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

roll

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## plodr

role


----------



## Gr3iz

rove


----------



## cwwozniak

dove

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

dote


----------



## cwwozniak

rote


----------



## Gr3iz

rope


----------



## cwwozniak

rode

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

bode


----------



## cwwozniak

code

Greetings, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lode


----------



## cwwozniak

lore


----------



## 2twenty2

lobe


----------



## plodr

lube


----------



## 2twenty2

luge


----------



## dotty999

lugs


----------



## 2twenty2

lags


----------



## Gr3iz

laps

Good evening all!


----------



## cwwozniak

laws

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

lads


----------



## cwwozniak

labs


----------



## 2twenty2

dabs


----------



## cwwozniak

dubs


----------



## 2twenty2

dibs


----------



## plodr

dins


----------



## 2twenty2

dens


----------



## Gr3iz

dent


----------



## 2twenty2

bent


----------



## Gr3iz

best


----------



## 2twenty2

bust


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt 

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

aunt

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! Hey Chuck!

hunt


----------



## Gr3iz

hunk

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

gunk


----------



## cwwozniak

bunk


----------



## 2twenty2

lunk


----------



## cwwozniak

luck


----------



## Gr3iz

lurk


----------



## 2twenty2

lark


----------



## Gr3iz

lard


----------



## 2twenty2

lord


----------



## cwwozniak

word


----------



## 2twenty2

cord


----------



## cwwozniak

core

Hey, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

fore


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pore


----------



## Gr3iz

poke


----------



## 2twenty2

pole


----------



## Gr3iz

poll


----------



## cwwozniak

pool

Hi, Mark and 2twenty2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

cool


----------



## Gr3iz

coil

Mornin' Chuck! Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

cowl


----------



## Gr3iz

cows


----------



## cwwozniak

sows


----------



## 2twenty2

bows


----------



## cwwozniak

bogs


----------



## 2twenty2

cogs


----------



## plodr

logs


----------



## cwwozniak

togs


----------



## Gr3iz

toss


----------



## cwwozniak

boss

G'night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bass
G'night pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

bars


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bans


----------



## cwwozniak

bins

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

bind

Hey guys!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

bird


----------



## plodr

bard


----------



## 2twenty2

band


----------



## dotty999

bald


----------



## cwwozniak

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## Gr3iz

bode


----------



## 2twenty2

bone


----------



## Gr3iz

bony


----------



## cwwozniak

body 

Hello and goodnight, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

bogy


----------



## cwwozniak

boxy

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

boly


----------



## 2twenty2

holy


----------



## Gr3iz

hole


----------



## cwwozniak

mole 

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

mile


----------



## Gr3iz

mike

Hiya Dotty dear! Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

like

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark! Hey Dotty!

pike


----------



## cwwozniak

poke


----------



## dotty999

joke


----------



## 2twenty2

toke


----------



## cwwozniak

tote


----------



## 2twenty2

dote


----------



## dotty999

doze

Hi Boys!


----------



## 2twenty2

dove


----------



## plodr

done


----------



## Gr3iz

done


----------



## plodr

stereo?

I say
*cone*


----------



## Gr3iz

W0W! I don't know what happened there. Maybe I need to start doing this stuff with my eyes OPEN! ;-)

conk


----------



## dotty999

bonk!


----------



## 2twenty2

bunk


----------



## Gr3iz

buck


----------



## 2twenty2

back


----------



## cwwozniak

bark

Good morning, 2twenty2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bask


----------



## cwwozniak

cask


----------



## 2twenty2

mask


----------



## cwwozniak

hask


----------



## 2twenty2

husk


----------



## Gr3iz

hunk


----------



## 2twenty2

hank


----------



## dotty999

hunk


----------



## Gr3iz

hunt


----------



## dotty999

runt


----------



## Gr3iz

rust


----------



## dotty999

dust


----------



## Gr3iz

duct


----------



## plodr

duck


----------



## Gr3iz

dock


----------



## 2twenty2

mock


----------



## Gr3iz

mook


----------



## cwwozniak

mood

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

moon


----------



## dotty999

soon


----------



## cwwozniak

sown 

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

sewn


----------



## cwwozniak

seen


----------



## plodr

been


----------



## 2twenty2

teen


----------



## Gr3iz

tern

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

term


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

team


----------



## Gr3iz

teem


----------



## 2twenty2

seem


----------



## Gr3iz

seer


----------



## 2twenty2

sear


----------



## cwwozniak

fear 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bear


----------



## dotty999

boar


----------



## cwwozniak

boat

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

bout

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

brut


----------



## plodr

brat


----------



## 2twenty2

Brit


----------



## Gr3iz

brim


----------



## 2twenty2

brie


----------



## Gr3iz

brae


----------



## 2twenty2

brag


----------



## dotty999

crag


----------



## 2twenty2

drag


----------



## cwwozniak

drab 

Hello, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

drub


----------



## cwwozniak

drum


----------



## dotty999

drug


----------



## cwwozniak

frug


----------



## dotty999

frog

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

flog


----------



## dotty999

flag


----------



## 2twenty2

frig


----------



## Gr3iz

frag


----------



## plodr

crag


----------



## 2twenty2

craw


----------



## Gr3iz

crap


----------



## cwwozniak

trap


----------



## 2twenty2

trip


----------



## cwwozniak

trim


----------



## 2twenty2

trig


----------



## cwwozniak

trug

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## dotty999

true


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Dotty!

tree


----------



## dotty999

free

Hi 2T2! Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

flee

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

flea


----------



## dotty999

fled


----------



## plodr

feed


----------



## dotty999

fend


----------



## 2twenty2

fond


----------



## dotty999

bond


----------



## 2twenty2

bind


----------



## cwwozniak

band


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## 2twenty2

bang


----------



## dotty999

gang


----------



## cwwozniak

pang

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

pane


----------



## cwwozniak

pale


----------



## Gr3iz

pare


----------



## cwwozniak

pure


----------



## Gr3iz

purr


----------



## plodr

burr


----------



## 2twenty2

burg


----------



## Gr3iz

bung


----------



## 2twenty2

bunt


----------



## Gr3iz

bust


----------



## 2twenty2

best


----------



## Gr3iz

belt


----------



## cwwozniak

welt


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

celt


----------



## cwwozniak

colt

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

coot 

Mornin' Chuck! Mornin' knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

root

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rout


----------



## cwwozniak

gout


----------



## Gr3iz

goat


----------



## cwwozniak

goal


----------



## Gr3iz

goad


----------



## cwwozniak

road


----------



## plodr

toad


----------



## Gr3iz

told


----------



## 2twenty2

Evening Mark!

bold


----------



## Gr3iz

bond


----------



## 2twenty2

bend


----------



## cwwozniak

bent


----------



## plodr

dent


----------



## 2twenty2

cent


----------



## cwwozniak

vent


----------



## 2twenty2

tent


----------



## Gr3iz

text


----------



## 2twenty2

test


----------



## dotty999

vest


----------



## cwwozniak

zest

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

best

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

bust


----------



## plodr

bunt


----------



## cwwozniak

hunt


----------



## 2twenty2

hurt


----------



## dotty999

hurl


----------



## Gr3iz

hull


----------



## 2twenty2

hall


----------



## Gr3iz

hail


----------



## 2twenty2

bail


----------



## cwwozniak

sail

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

fail


----------



## cwwozniak

mail


----------



## 2twenty2

jail


----------



## cwwozniak

foil


----------



## plodr

toil


----------



## dotty999

coil


----------



## 2twenty2

How did we go from "jail" to "foil" ?

boil


----------



## dotty999

I was gonna ask the same question!


----------



## Gr3iz

That just struck me, too ... ;-)

boll


----------



## 2twenty2

toll


----------



## Gr3iz

told


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## Gr3iz

bond


----------



## 2twenty2

bong


----------



## Gr3iz

bony


----------



## plodr

Tony


----------



## Gr3iz

tone


----------



## 2twenty2

toke


----------



## Gr3iz

tore


----------



## 2twenty2

tome


----------



## cwwozniak

dome


----------



## Gr3iz

dove


----------



## 2twenty2

dote


----------



## Gr3iz

doth


----------



## 2twenty2

moth


----------



## Gr3iz

mosh


----------



## cwwozniak

mush

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mash


----------



## dotty999

hash


----------



## plodr

cash


----------



## dotty999

mash


----------



## 2twenty2

lash


----------



## cwwozniak

rash


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## cwwozniak

bush


----------



## Gr3iz

busk 

G'night Chuck.


----------



## 2twenty2

husk


----------



## Gr3iz

hunk


----------



## cwwozniak

dunk

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

sunk


----------



## Gr3iz

suck

G'day guys!


----------



## 2twenty2

muck


----------



## plodr

mock


----------



## dotty999

sock


----------



## Gr3iz

sack


----------



## cwwozniak

lack


----------



## Gr3iz

lace


----------



## dotty999

race


----------



## 2twenty2

mace


----------



## Gr3iz

made


----------



## 2twenty2

mare


----------



## Gr3iz

mark


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin everyone!

mart


----------



## Gr3iz

malt

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## dotty999

halt

Hi guys!


----------



## 2twenty2

Afternoon Dotty!


hilt


----------



## dotty999

silt


----------



## cwwozniak

silk

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

milk


----------



## plodr

bilk


----------



## Gr3iz

bink


----------



## 2twenty2

*pink*


----------



## Gr3iz

pint


----------



## 2twenty2

pine


----------



## plodr

mine


----------



## 2twenty2

sine


----------



## cwwozniak

sane 

Hey, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

save


----------



## cwwozniak

wave


----------



## 2twenty2

rave


----------



## cwwozniak

rove


----------



## 2twenty2

rote


----------



## Gr3iz

robe


----------



## 2twenty2

rope


----------



## Gr3iz

rose


----------



## 2twenty2

role


----------



## plodr

rile


----------



## 2twenty2

rule


----------



## Gr3iz

rube


----------



## 2twenty2

rune


----------



## dotty999

rude


----------



## Gr3iz

nude


----------



## 2twenty2

dude


----------



## Gr3iz

duke


----------



## plodr

dune


----------



## 2twenty2

dupe


----------



## cwwozniak

duos 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

Wanna run that one by me again, Chuck?


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey knuck! I guess Chuck didn't get his daily requirement of caffeine, or maybe lager ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

I'll blame that on not seeing clearly due to watery eyes. Taking two Benadryl tablets has now allowed me to see my error. Darn allergies.

dope


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure. We can buy that ... ;-)

dole


----------



## cwwozniak

dale


----------



## Gr3iz

datw


----------



## cwwozniak

cwwozniak said:


> dale





Gr3iz said:


> datw


Mark, are you trying to make me feel better by messing up an entry as well?


----------



## Gr3iz

Fat fingers! Missed the "E" ...

date


----------



## dotty999

fate


----------



## Gr3iz

fats


----------



## dotty999

cats


----------



## 2twenty2

hats


----------



## Gr3iz

oats


----------



## dotty999

mats


----------



## Gr3iz

math


----------



## 2twenty2

bath


----------



## dotty999

bath


----------



## Gr3iz

Is there an echo in here? here? here?

bash


----------



## 2twenty2

yes yes yes 

bush


----------



## Gr3iz

busy


----------



## 2twenty2

bust


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt


----------



## dotty999

runt


----------



## 2twenty2

hunt


----------



## Gr3iz

hurt


----------



## 2twenty2

curt


----------



## Gr3iz

cure


----------



## 2twenty2

curd


----------



## dotty999

turd


----------



## 2twenty2

Turk


----------



## dotty999

turn


----------



## plodr

tern


----------



## 2twenty2

tarn


----------



## Gr3iz

tarp


----------



## cwwozniak

warp


----------



## Gr3iz

warn


----------



## cwwozniak

wart


----------



## dotty999

want


----------



## cwwozniak

cant

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

cent

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

sent


----------



## dotty999

went


----------



## cwwozniak

wend


----------



## dotty999

bend


----------



## Gr3iz

bead


----------



## cwwozniak

bean


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

beat


----------



## cwwozniak

heat

Hey, 2twenty2!


----------



## 2twenty2

meat


----------



## dotty999

melt


----------



## plodr

meet


----------



## dotty999

feet


----------



## 2twenty2

fest


----------



## Gr3iz

felt


----------



## dotty999

belt


----------



## Gr3iz

beet


----------



## 2twenty2

best


----------



## cwwozniak

jest

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

vest


----------



## cwwozniak

lest


----------



## 2twenty2

rest


----------



## cwwozniak

rust


----------



## dotty999

dust


----------



## cwwozniak

lust


----------



## 2twenty2

bust


----------



## dotty999

busy


----------



## plodr

buss


----------



## dotty999

bass


----------



## cwwozniak

boss


----------



## dotty999

toss


----------



## cwwozniak

togs


----------



## 2twenty2

tots


----------



## cwwozniak

tops


----------



## 2twenty2

tons


----------



## HOBOcs

tins


----------



## Gr3iz

tiny


----------



## HOBOcs

Tony


----------



## cwwozniak

tone


----------



## 2twenty2

tome


----------



## Gr3iz

tomb


----------



## 2twenty2

bomb


----------



## dotty999

comb


----------



## 2twenty2

lomb


----------



## cwwozniak

limb 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lime


----------



## cwwozniak

time


----------



## plodr

tome


----------



## cwwozniak

dome


----------



## 2twenty2

home


----------



## dotty999

hose


----------



## 2twenty2

hope


----------



## cwwozniak

hole


----------



## dotty999

mole


----------



## 2twenty2

sole


----------



## Gr3iz

solo


----------



## cwwozniak

silo


----------



## Gr3iz

silk


----------



## 2twenty2

silt


----------



## Gr3iz

sift


----------



## dotty999

gift


----------



## Gr3iz

gilt


----------



## 2twenty2

tilt


----------



## cwwozniak

kilt


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

wilt


----------



## cwwozniak

wild 

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## 2twenty2

mild


----------



## cwwozniak

mold


----------



## 2twenty2

meld


----------



## cwwozniak

held


----------



## 2twenty2

hold


----------



## cwwozniak

hole


----------



## 2twenty2

hose


----------



## cwwozniak

nose


----------



## plodr

rose


----------



## 2twenty2

pose


----------



## Gr3iz

poke


----------



## 2twenty2

pole


----------



## cwwozniak

pore

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

more


----------



## cwwozniak

mire


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mare


----------



## cwwozniak

mate


----------



## 2twenty2

male


----------



## Gr3iz

malt


----------



## 2twenty2

melt


----------



## cwwozniak

pelt


----------



## Gr3iz

peat


----------



## dotty999

pest

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pent

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## 2twenty2

pert


----------



## Gr3iz

perk


----------



## 2twenty2

perm


----------



## Gr3iz

berm


----------



## 2twenty2

term


----------



## plodr

germ


----------



## Gr3iz

gere


----------



## cwwozniak

were


----------



## Gr3iz

werk


----------



## 2twenty2

work


----------



## Gr3iz

worn


----------



## 2twenty2

warn


----------



## Gr3iz

wain


----------



## dotty999

main


----------



## 2twenty2

rain


----------



## plodr

gain


----------



## Gr3iz

gait


----------



## cwwozniak

grit


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Chuck!

grim


----------



## cwwozniak

brim

Good Morning, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

trim


----------



## cwwozniak

tram

Good morning, 2t2! Sorry, you and Mark look alike until I've had my second cup of coffee at work.


----------



## dotty999

trap

Hi Chuck


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> tram
> 
> Good morning, 2t2! Sorry, you and Mark look alike until I've had my second cup of coffee at work.


 No problem

wrap


----------



## cwwozniak

whap


----------



## dotty999

wham


----------



## cwwozniak

whim


----------



## dotty999

shim


----------



## plodr

skim


----------



## Gr3iz

skit

Hi all!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

skid


----------



## Gr3iz

skin


----------



## plodr

akin


----------



## 2twenty2

asin


----------



## Gr3iz

Asid


----------



## dotty999

amid


----------



## Gr3iz

amir


----------



## 2twenty2

Amit


----------



## plodr

omit


----------



## 2twenty2

emit


----------



## cwwozniak

edit

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

adit


----------



## cwwozniak

alit


----------



## dotty999

slit

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

slim


----------



## cwwozniak

slip

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

slid


----------



## cwwozniak

said


----------



## 2twenty2

paid


----------



## plodr

raid


----------



## 2twenty2

maid


----------



## Gr3iz

mail


----------



## dotty999

rail


----------



## cwwozniak

roil

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

coil


----------



## Gr3iz

coal


----------



## cwwozniak

cool

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

fool


----------



## cwwozniak

pool


----------



## plodr

poll


----------



## Gr3iz

pole

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

pope


----------



## Gr3iz

poke

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## 2twenty2

pone


----------



## cwwozniak

hone


----------



## 2twenty2

cone


----------



## Gr3iz

coke


----------



## plodr

toke


----------



## 2twenty2

tore


----------



## Gr3iz

torn


----------



## cwwozniak

horn


----------



## 2twenty2

porn


----------



## cwwozniak

corn

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lorn


----------



## Gr3iz

loon


----------



## 2twenty2

boon


----------



## Gr3iz

boor


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark!

boob


----------



## Gr3iz

book

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

boom


----------



## Gr3iz

boot


----------



## dotty999

boat


----------



## Gr3iz

bolt


----------



## plodr

volt


----------



## Gr3iz

vole


----------



## cwwozniak

vile


----------



## Gr3iz

vine


----------



## 2twenty2

cine


----------



## Gr3iz

cite


----------



## 2twenty2

cote


----------



## plodr

dote


----------



## 2twenty2

rote


----------



## dotty999

note


----------



## cwwozniak

mote


----------



## 2twenty2

mite


----------



## Gr3iz

mitt


----------



## 2twenty2

mint


----------



## Gr3iz

mist


----------



## 2twenty2

mast


----------



## Gr3iz

mask


----------



## 2twenty2

mash


----------



## cwwozniak

mush

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mesh


----------



## cwwozniak

mess


----------



## 2twenty2

mass


----------



## cwwozniak

sass


----------



## 2twenty2

lass


----------



## dotty999

pass


----------



## Gr3iz

pans 

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## plodr

pens


----------



## Gr3iz

pent


----------



## cwwozniak

pest


----------



## plodr

rest


----------



## cwwozniak

rust


----------



## Gr3iz

rush


----------



## 2twenty2

ruse


----------



## Gr3iz

rube


----------



## Gr3iz

tune


----------



## cwwozniak

tunk


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

Tina


----------



## Gr3iz

tint


----------



## cwwozniak

tine

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

tide


----------



## cwwozniak

bide


----------



## Gr3iz

bike


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dike


----------



## Gr3iz

dive


----------



## dotty999

dice


----------



## 2twenty2

dime


----------



## Gr3iz

dire


----------



## cwwozniak

dine


----------



## plodr

line


----------



## dotty999

lane


----------



## Gr3iz

lade


----------



## 2twenty2

lace


----------



## Gr3iz

lack


----------



## plodr

wack


----------



## 2twenty2

tack


----------



## cwwozniak

talk


----------



## dotty999

walk

Hi Chuck


----------



## 2twenty2

balk


----------



## cwwozniak

bulk

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

sulk


----------



## Gr3iz

suck


----------



## 2twenty2

buck


----------



## Gr3iz

busk


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark!

tusk


----------



## Gr3iz

tush

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

lush

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

rush


----------



## Gr3iz

rust

Hiya Liz! Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bust


----------



## cwwozniak

gust


----------



## 2twenty2

dust


----------



## cwwozniak

dusk

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

musk

Hi Chuck, just got home from shopping in the pouring rain!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

husk


----------



## plodr

hunk


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## Gr3iz

dune


----------



## 2twenty2

tune


----------



## Gr3iz

tube


----------



## dotty999

tuba


----------



## Gr3iz

tubs


----------



## dotty999

cubs


----------



## 2twenty2

dubs


----------



## Gr3iz

duns


----------



## dotty999

dabs


----------



## Gr3iz

dads


----------



## dotty999

wads


----------



## Gr3iz

wade


----------



## dotty999

made


----------



## Gr3iz

maze


----------



## dotty999

daze


----------



## 2twenty2

gaze


----------



## plodr

wads


----------



## Gr3iz

Wait a minute! How did we get from *gaze *to *gads*?


----------



## cwwozniak

Wait two minutes.

Where does Mark see *gads*?

haze


----------



## Gr3iz

Dotty must've deleted her post. You don't think Liz would go from gaze to wads without something in between, that has mysteriously disappeared ... ;-)

have


----------



## cwwozniak

Thank you for clearing that up, Mark.

hare


----------



## 2twenty2

Afternoon Chuck and Mark

hire (a referee )


----------



## cwwozniak

fire

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

mire


----------



## cwwozniak

sire


----------



## 2twenty2

dire


----------



## cwwozniak

tire


----------



## plodr

wire


----------



## cwwozniak

wore


----------



## Gr3iz

wove

Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

wave


----------



## 2twenty2

wane


----------



## dotty999

vane


----------



## 2twenty2

cane


----------



## dotty999

cave


----------



## Gr3iz

case


----------



## 2twenty2

cake


----------



## Gr3iz

cage


----------



## 2twenty2

cape


----------



## cwwozniak

vape

Good morning, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

gape


----------



## cwwozniak

game


----------



## 2twenty2

gate


----------



## cwwozniak

gage


----------



## Gr3iz

gags

Happy Hump Day, Chuck!


----------



## plodr

nags


----------



## Gr3iz

nabs


----------



## 2twenty2

cabs


----------



## Gr3iz

cars


----------



## dotty999

bars

Hi Mark! nearly bedtime for me


----------



## Gr3iz

bard

Good morning, my dear! I trust you slept well ...


----------



## cwwozniak

bark


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dark


----------



## cwwozniak

lark

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Someone didn't have their coffee yet 

park


----------



## cwwozniak

pack

Hi 2t2!. I had my coffee quota for the day, so I can't claim caffeine deficiency. They say the mind is the second thing to start failing when one grows old and I forgot what the first thing is.


----------



## plodr

sack


----------



## Gr3iz

sank

Greetings all!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!


dank


----------



## dotty999

lank


----------



## 2twenty2

*sank* oops already played 3 posts back


----------



## Gr3iz

sane


----------



## cwwozniak

cane


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## dotty999

want


----------



## Gr3iz

waft


----------



## 2twenty2

raft


----------



## plodr

rant


----------



## cwwozniak

rent


----------



## 2twenty2

runt


----------



## cwwozniak

rung


----------



## 2twenty2

dung


----------



## cwwozniak

dunk


----------



## dotty999

dank


----------



## Gr3iz

dark


----------



## dotty999

dirk


----------



## Gr3iz

dirt


----------



## HOBOcs

dart


----------



## Gr3iz

darn


----------



## 2twenty2

dare


----------



## Gr3iz

dale


----------



## 2twenty2

dame


----------



## Gr3iz

date


----------



## dotty999

gate


----------



## Gr3iz

game


----------



## 2twenty2

gale


----------



## cwwozniak

gape


----------



## 2twenty2

gaze


----------



## cwwozniak

gave

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rave


----------



## plodr

have


----------



## cwwozniak

hive


----------



## 2twenty2

hove


----------



## Gr3iz

hope


----------



## cwwozniak

lope

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

loge 

Good evening my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

logs

Good evening and good night, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

loss

Right behind you, pal ... <yawn>


----------



## 2twenty2

moss


----------



## Gr3iz

most


----------



## 2twenty2

host


----------



## Gr3iz

hoot


----------



## 2twenty2

coot


----------



## plodr

cool


----------



## dotty999

pool


----------



## cwwozniak

poll

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

moll

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

moil


----------



## dotty999

coil


----------



## Gr3iz

coif


----------



## cwwozniak

coin


----------



## Gr3iz

corn


----------



## cwwozniak

core


----------



## 2twenty2

cure


----------



## cwwozniak

sure

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

sore


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

sire


----------



## Gr3iz

size


----------



## 2twenty2

site


----------



## cwwozniak

side

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

sine


----------



## Gr3iz

sing


----------



## cwwozniak

wing


----------



## 2twenty2

ding


----------



## cwwozniak

ping


----------



## 2twenty2

king


----------



## Gr3iz

kind


----------



## 2twenty2

bind


----------



## cwwozniak

hind


----------



## 2twenty2

wind


----------



## plodr

wink


----------



## Gr3iz

wick


----------



## HOBOcs

sick


----------



## 2twenty2

tick


----------



## Gr3iz

tink


----------



## 2twenty2

dink


----------



## Gr3iz

dint


----------



## cwwozniak

lint

Hi, Mark and 2twenty2!


----------



## Gr3iz

lift

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

life


----------



## Gr3iz

lime


----------



## cwwozniak

lame


----------



## Gr3iz

lake


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bake


----------



## Gr3iz

bade

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

bane


----------



## plodr

cane


----------



## Gr3iz

cave


----------



## 2twenty2

care


----------



## Gr3iz

carp


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## cwwozniak

fart

Hi 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## plodr

fort


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

fore


----------



## cwwozniak

form


----------



## Gr3iz

foam


----------



## 2twenty2

loam


----------



## Gr3iz

loaf


----------



## 2twenty2

loan


----------



## dotty999

lean


----------



## 2twenty2

leap


----------



## Gr3iz

lead


----------



## plodr

mead


----------



## Gr3iz

meld


----------



## 2twenty2

held


----------



## Gr3iz

help


----------



## dotty999

kelp


----------



## Gr3iz

keep


----------



## 2twenty2

beep


----------



## cwwozniak

seep

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

deep


----------



## cwwozniak

deer


----------



## Gr3iz

dear


----------



## cwwozniak

rear

Good morning, Mr. Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

roar

Mornin' my friend! Hope you enjoy your Sunday ...


----------



## 2twenty2

soar


----------



## plodr

boar


----------



## 2twenty2

hoar


----------



## dotty999

hear


----------



## 2twenty2

bear


----------



## cwwozniak

fear


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pear


----------



## cwwozniak

peal

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

peel


----------



## plodr

reel


----------



## cwwozniak

reed


----------



## dotty999

rend

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

rind


----------



## cwwozniak

bind

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

kind


----------



## cwwozniak

kink


----------



## dotty999

link


----------



## Gr3iz

lick


----------



## 2twenty2

nick


----------



## Gr3iz

nice


----------



## cwwozniak

rice


----------



## Gr3iz

rime


----------



## 2twenty2

rite


----------



## cwwozniak

rote

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rate


----------



## Gr3iz

rave

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

cave


----------



## Gr3iz

cake


----------



## plodr

bake


----------



## Gr3iz

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

bade


----------



## cwwozniak

fade

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

fads


----------



## cwwozniak

rads

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

cads


----------



## Gr3iz

cabs


----------



## cwwozniak

cats


----------



## Gr3iz

cams


----------



## 2twenty2

cans


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## dotty999

pant


----------



## Gr3iz

pact


----------



## 2twenty2

fact


----------



## Gr3iz

fast


----------



## 2twenty2

fist


----------



## plodr

list


----------



## dotty999

gist


----------



## Gr3iz

girt


----------



## cwwozniak

gift


----------



## Gr3iz

gilt


----------



## cwwozniak

kilt

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

kill

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

fill


----------



## 2twenty2

gill


----------



## cwwozniak

gall 

Hello, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

gull


----------



## plodr

cull


----------



## dotty999

cult


----------



## Gr3iz

curt


----------



## dotty999

cart


----------



## cwwozniak

cast


----------



## dotty999

last


----------



## cwwozniak

vast

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

vest


----------



## cwwozniak

nest


----------



## Gr3iz

next


----------



## cwwozniak

text


----------



## Gr3iz

teat


----------



## 2twenty2

peat


----------



## Gr3iz

pelt


----------



## 2twenty2

pent


----------



## plodr

lent


----------



## dotty999

lint


----------



## HOBOcs

mint

Evening Ms Dotty


----------



## plodr

mind


----------



## Gr3iz

mild


----------



## 2twenty2

mold


----------



## Gr3iz

mood


----------



## cwwozniak

moon

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## plodr

morn


----------



## 2twenty2

more


----------



## cwwozniak

bore


----------



## plodr

core


----------



## Gr3iz

cope


----------



## cwwozniak

cove


----------



## Gr3iz

come


----------



## 2twenty2

cote


----------



## Gr3iz

cots


----------



## dotty999

pots


----------



## plodr

pits


----------



## cwwozniak

puts


----------



## dotty999

puns


----------



## cwwozniak

pugs


----------



## 2twenty2

puss


----------



## cwwozniak

push


----------



## 2twenty2

lush


----------



## dotty999

mush


----------



## 2twenty2

hush


----------



## Gr3iz

husk


----------



## plodr

hunk


----------



## Gr3iz

hunt


----------



## dotty999

runt


----------



## Gr3iz

rust


----------



## dotty999

bust


----------



## Gr3iz

busy


----------



## dotty999

bush


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## dotty999

bask


----------



## Gr3iz

back


----------



## cwwozniak

rack


----------



## Gr3iz

race


----------



## dotty999

rice


----------



## plodr

nice


----------



## dotty999

nine


----------



## Gr3iz

rime


----------



## dotty999

you changed 2 letters


----------



## 2twenty2

wine


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## cwwozniak

mink


----------



## 2twenty2

rink


----------



## cwwozniak

rank

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## cwwozniak

band

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

sand

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

sank


----------



## dotty999

tank


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## Gr3iz

dusk


----------



## 2twenty2

duck


----------



## Gr3iz

deck


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark!

dock


----------



## plodr

mock


----------



## dotty999

monk


----------



## 2twenty2

Evening Dotty!

mink


----------



## Gr3iz

milk

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

mill


----------



## Gr3iz

mild


----------



## 2twenty2

meld


----------



## cwwozniak

mold

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

molt

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mole


----------



## Gr3iz

more


----------



## cwwozniak

wore


----------



## Gr3iz

worm


----------



## plodr

corm


----------



## 2twenty2

dorm


----------



## cwwozniak

doom


----------



## Gr3iz

door


----------



## 2twenty2

moor


----------



## Gr3iz

Moog


----------



## 2twenty2

moot


----------



## Gr3iz

moat


----------



## cwwozniak

goat

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

goal

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

coal


----------



## 2twenty2

foal


----------



## plodr

foil


----------



## dotty999

soil


----------



## cwwozniak

roil 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

boil


----------



## dotty999

coil


----------



## 2twenty2

toil


----------



## dotty999

toll


----------



## cwwozniak

till


----------



## Gr3iz

tile


----------



## cwwozniak

tale


----------



## Gr3iz

talc


----------



## cwwozniak

talk


----------



## plodr

walk


----------



## 2twenty2

balk


----------



## cwwozniak

bilk 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

bile


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bite


----------



## plodr

bide


----------



## 2twenty2

bike


----------



## 2twenty2

dike


----------



## Novictory

pike


----------



## cwwozniak

poke


----------



## indeepcrap

To my knowledge, this has not been said yet:

*yoke*


----------



## Gr3iz

coke


----------



## 2twenty2

toke


----------



## indeepcrap

take


----------



## Gr3iz

tare


----------



## 2twenty2

tale


----------



## Gr3iz

tame


----------



## cwwozniak

tape

Hi, Mark and 2T2!


----------



## Novictory

vape


----------



## cwwozniak

nape


----------



## plodr

cape


----------



## cwwozniak

cake


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

cafe


----------



## Gr3iz

cave

Mornin' Chuck! Mornin' knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Hey, Mark!


----------



## plodr

Chuck forgot to type his word. So I'll go back to cave and follow with

care


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

case


----------



## cwwozniak

Whoopsie

base

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

bask

And don't forget to thank Liz for picking up your slack, Chuck! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

task


----------



## plodr

mask


----------



## 2twenty2

cask


----------



## Gr3iz

cast


----------



## 2twenty2

cash


----------



## RT

bash


----------



## 2twenty2

mash


----------



## cwwozniak

lash

Hi, 2t2 and RT!


----------



## Gr3iz

lath 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

bath


----------



## Gr3iz

bate

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

babe


----------



## Gr3iz

bane


----------



## 2twenty2

bade


----------



## Gr3iz

bide


----------



## plodr

wide


----------



## 2twenty2

hide


----------



## Gr3iz

time


----------



## cwwozniak

mime


----------



## 2twenty2

hide to time?

Mornin Chuck and Mark!

dime


----------



## plodr

dame


----------



## cwwozniak

dale

Hi, 2t2 and Mark! Darn, how did I miss the opportunity to five Mark a hard time for hide to time?


----------



## Gr3iz

daze

I need to get my glasses adjusted. I saw tide ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> daze
> 
> I need to get my glasses adjusted. I saw tide ... ;-)




faze


----------



## Gr3iz

fare


----------



## indeepcrap

I believe this has NOT been mentioned YET:

fire


----------



## 2twenty2

dire


----------



## Gr3iz

dike


----------



## 2twenty2

dine


----------



## cwwozniak

done

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dune


----------



## plodr

rune


----------



## cwwozniak

rule


----------



## Gr3iz

rube

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

ruse


----------



## Gr3iz

rush


----------



## 2twenty2

rash


----------



## cwwozniak

dash

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

hash


----------



## cwwozniak

hasp


----------



## Gr3iz

harp


----------



## dotty999

carp


----------



## Gr3iz

cart


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

curt


----------



## plodr

cure


----------



## 2twenty2

curd


----------



## cwwozniak

cord


----------



## Gr3iz

cork


----------



## 2twenty2

corp


----------



## Gr3iz

coup


----------



## 2twenty2

soup (no soup for you)


----------



## Gr3iz

sour

Thank you! I don't care for soup! ;-)


----------



## indeepcrap

*hour*

Thought I'd share a joke from Reader's Digest here. An old man reached his 75th birthday and his pals sent a call girl over to his doorstep. She knocked and he opened the door. "Can I help you, Miss?" asked the nonagenarian. The lady replied, "I'm here to give you super sex." The birthday boy replied thoughtfully, "Thanks. I'll take the soup."


----------



## cwwozniak

pour

Good one, Caleb.


----------



## Gr3iz

pout

I've heard a variation on that one before ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

port

This one is probably not from Reader's Digest.

The elderly Scottish Lord lay near death and called his faithful friend of many years to his bedside to hear his final request.

"McTavish," he said, "When I'm gone I want you to take that bottle of single malt Scottish whiskey that's been in the family for thirty years and pour it over my grave."

"Certainly my old friend," replied McTavish in his thick brogue, "But do ye mind if I filter it through me kidneys furst?"


----------



## indeepcrap

Hahahahaha. 

This has probably been said before, but all things considered, there won't be too many unsaid variations for four-letter words: pork

I would have said "Good night, Chuck" in the other thread, but your word wrinkled my brain so much that I could not come up with any four or more-letter words. In short, you killed it.  

I need to reoil and retune my brain. Got any optimisation software for that? The game Boggle helps, that's fer sure.


----------



## 2twenty2

porn


----------



## Gr3iz

poon


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## dotty999

loot


----------



## Gr3iz

loft


----------



## plodr

lost


----------



## 2twenty2

lose


----------



## cwwozniak

pose



indeepcrap said:


> I need to reoil and retune my brain. Got any optimisation software for that? The game Boggle helps, that's fer sure.


Playing Scrabble may also be a good exercise for playing out make four words game.


----------



## Gr3iz

pone


----------



## 2twenty2

pore


----------



## cwwozniak

tore

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

tyre

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

type


----------



## cwwozniak

hype

Hi, Dotty and Mark! Happy Friday!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hope


----------



## Gr3iz

hops

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## plodr

fops


----------



## Gr3iz

fogs


----------



## cwwozniak

figs


----------



## Gr3iz

fibs


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

fins


----------



## plodr

bins


----------



## Gr3iz

bind

Hi there Liz! Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

bond


----------



## Gr3iz

bold


----------



## dotty999

gold


----------



## 2twenty2

cold


----------



## dotty999

cola


----------



## 2twenty2

cole


----------



## plodr

dole


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## dotty999

bile


----------



## Gr3iz

bilk


----------



## 2twenty2

silk


----------



## Gr3iz

sink


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## cwwozniak

pink

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mink


----------



## cwwozniak

mine


----------



## plodr

dine


----------



## 2twenty2

tine


----------



## cwwozniak

pine


----------



## 2twenty2

cine


----------



## plodr

cone


----------



## cwwozniak

bone 

Hi, Liz and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hone


----------



## cwwozniak

hose


----------



## Gr3iz

hope

Mornin' Chuck! Mornin' knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hops

Good mornin', Mark!


----------



## dotty999

hips


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! Hey Dotty!

dips


----------



## dotty999

lips

Hi 2 Twenty!


----------



## cwwozniak

lops


----------



## 2twenty2

laps


----------



## cwwozniak

lags


----------



## 2twenty2

lams


----------



## cwwozniak

laws


----------



## 2twenty2

labs


----------



## dotty999

dabs


----------



## plodr

tabs


----------



## Gr3iz

tans

Mornin' all! Good afternoon Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

tang

Hi, Dotty, Liz, and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

tank

Happy Hump Day my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

tack

And a Happy Hump Day to you, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

tuck


----------



## cwwozniak

suck


----------



## dotty999

puck


----------



## cwwozniak

luck


----------



## dotty999

buck


----------



## plodr

busk


----------



## dotty999

tusk


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty! Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

musk


----------



## Gr3iz

mush

Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

mesh


----------



## 2twenty2

mash


----------



## Gr3iz

math


----------



## 2twenty2

myth


----------



## cwwozniak

moth 

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## plodr

mote


----------



## cwwozniak

tote


----------



## Gr3iz

tone

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tune


----------



## Gr3iz

tube


----------



## cwwozniak

tubs


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

tabs


----------



## cwwozniak

dabs


----------



## 2twenty2

gabs


----------



## dotty999

gads


----------



## cwwozniak

lads

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

lady

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

lazy

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

hazy

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

haze


----------



## 2twenty2

raze


----------



## Gr3iz

rare


----------



## 2twenty2

rage


----------



## Gr3iz

rake


----------



## cwwozniak

race

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

rice


----------



## cwwozniak

ride

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

bide

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

side


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

tide


----------



## Gr3iz

tine


----------



## 2twenty2

tone


----------



## cwwozniak

none

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

note


----------



## plodr

vote


----------



## 2twenty2

cote


----------



## Gr3iz

coke


----------



## dotty999

poke


----------



## 2twenty2

pike


----------



## Gr3iz

pine


----------



## 2twenty2

pile


----------



## Gr3iz

pipe


----------



## 2twenty2

pope


----------



## Gr3iz

poke


----------



## 2twenty2

puke


----------



## Gr3iz

puce


----------



## plodr

pace


----------



## dotty999

face


----------



## Gr3iz

fact


----------



## cwwozniak

pact


----------



## Gr3iz

pant


----------



## cwwozniak

pane

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

pang


----------



## cwwozniak

dang

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

dank


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dunk


----------



## cwwozniak

lunk


----------



## 2twenty2

gunk


----------



## cwwozniak

punk


----------



## dotty999

puny


----------



## 2twenty2

punt


----------



## Gr3iz

puns

Hey knuck! Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

pans


----------



## cwwozniak

vans


----------



## Gr3iz

vane


----------



## cwwozniak

vine

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

vile


----------



## Gr3iz

vibe 

Afternoon guys! I guess it's sorta Hump Day, too. At least in the US.


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> vibe
> 
> Afternoon guys! I guess it's sorta Hump Day, too. At least in the US.




vice


----------



## plodr

dice


----------



## cwwozniak

lice

Happy mini-week hump day!


----------



## dotty999

lick


----------



## cwwozniak

nick

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

nice


----------



## dotty999

vice


----------



## 2twenty2

vibe


----------



## cwwozniak

vise


----------



## Gr3iz

visa 

Feels like we're going in circles ...


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> visa
> 
> Feels like we're going in circles ...


I got that same feeling too.

Pisa


----------



## dotty999

pisk


----------



## cwwozniak

risk


----------



## Gr3iz

rink


----------



## 2twenty2

rank


----------



## cwwozniak

rant 

Hey, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rang


----------



## Gr3iz

tang

Mornin' Chuck! Mornin' knuck!


----------



## MisterHAY

bang


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

fang


----------



## cwwozniak

fans


----------



## 2twenty2

fins


----------



## cwwozniak

fine


----------



## 2twenty2

Possibly a first?

*zine*


----------



## plodr

dine


----------



## dotty999

done


----------



## cwwozniak

dope


----------



## 2twenty2

dote


----------



## dotty999

date


----------



## cwwozniak

dame

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Everyone!

dare


----------



## Gr3iz

dark


----------



## cwwozniak

lark

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

lank


----------



## dotty999

link


----------



## cwwozniak

line


----------



## 2twenty2

lime


----------



## Gr3iz

limn

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## cwwozniak

lion


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

loon


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

born


----------



## plodr

worn


----------



## dotty999

work


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

cork


----------



## dotty999

cark

Hi 2twenty!


----------



## 2twenty2

carp


----------



## Gr3iz

card


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## dotty999

tart


----------



## 2twenty2

dart


----------



## plodr

dare


----------



## cwwozniak

rare

Hi, Dotty, Liz, and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

fare

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

fame


----------



## dotty999

came


----------



## 2twenty2

tame


----------



## dotty999

dame


----------



## plodr

dare


----------



## cwwozniak

dale


----------



## dotty999

bale

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bake

Greetings, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

bane


----------



## cwwozniak

wane


----------



## plodr

wave


----------



## cwwozniak

cave


----------



## 2twenty2

save


----------



## Gr3iz

sate


----------



## cwwozniak

hate


----------



## Gr3iz

hare

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hire

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

hide


----------



## plodr

hive


----------



## dotty999

jive


----------



## 2twenty2

dive


----------



## Appropriatemember

Five


----------



## cwwozniak

file


----------



## dotty999

bile


----------



## cwwozniak

tile

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

mile


----------



## dotty999

milk


----------



## cwwozniak

silk

Hi 2t2!


----------



## plodr

sulk


----------



## Gr3iz

suck

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

muck


----------



## Gr3iz

musk

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

dusk


----------



## cwwozniak

husk

Hi, 2y2!


----------



## plodr

hunk


----------



## cwwozniak

sunk


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## cwwozniak

gunk

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

punk

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

puns


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Dotty!

nuns


----------



## dotty999

buns

Hi 2twenty!


----------



## cwwozniak

bins

Hey, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

bans


----------



## cwwozniak

pans


----------



## Gr3iz

pant


----------



## 2twenty2

rant


----------



## cwwozniak

runt


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rent


----------



## cwwozniak

rest

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

zest

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

test

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

fest


----------



## Gr3iz

feat


----------



## cwwozniak

flat

Hi, Mark! Happy Friday!


----------



## Gr3iz

fiat

Hiya pal! Back atcha!


----------



## cwwozniak

frat


----------



## plodr

fret


----------



## dotty999

free


----------



## Gr3iz

Frey


----------



## 2twenty2

prey


----------



## cwwozniak

trey 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

trek


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

tree


----------



## Gr3iz

thee

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

then

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## plodr

when


----------



## cwwozniak

whet


----------



## Gr3iz

when

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

when - whet - when


Hey Mark!

Chen


----------



## cwwozniak

chef


----------



## HOBOcs

chew


----------



## dotty999

crew

Hi Jim!


----------



## Gr3iz

craw


----------



## cwwozniak

crab 

Hi, Jim!


----------



## 2twenty2

crib


----------



## Gr3iz

chin


----------



## 2twenty2

"crib" to "chin" ?


----------



## Gr3iz

crit 

Sorry knuck. I guess I really do need to get my glasses adjusted ...


----------



## 2twenty2

No problem

grit


----------



## Gr3iz

grid


----------



## 2twenty2

grip


----------



## cwwozniak

trip

Greetings, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

trap


----------



## cwwozniak

tram


----------



## Gr3iz

tray

Good evening Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

flay

And a good evening to you, Mark


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

play


----------



## cwwozniak

ploy 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

plod


----------



## cwwozniak

plot


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, Chuck, it wasn't me this time! Tray to flay? ;-)

plop


----------



## cwwozniak

slop

Whoops, something got jumbled between my brain and my fingers. I was thinking of "fray".


----------



## 2twenty2

clop


----------



## cwwozniak

clap


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

clip


----------



## cwwozniak

chip

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

chap


----------



## cwwozniak

whap


----------



## Gr3iz

what


----------



## cwwozniak

that

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

than


----------



## cwwozniak

thin


----------



## 2twenty2

then


----------



## Gr3iz

thee

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

teen


----------



## dotty999

tern


----------



## cwwozniak

turn

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

burn


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

burg


----------



## Gr3iz

Chuck, again? *Thee *to *teen*? ;-)

burp


----------



## cwwozniak

burr



Gr3iz said:


> Chuck, again? *Thee *to *teen*? ;-)


Oh, Crapola!! I waited too long to post my reply to 2twenty2's "then".


----------



## Gr3iz

purr

Fair enough ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

pure


----------



## Gr3iz

puke

'Bout that time, Chuck! Good night ...


----------



## cwwozniak

poke


----------



## Gr3iz

pone


----------



## plodr

cone


----------



## 2twenty2

bone


----------



## cwwozniak

zone


----------



## Gr3iz

zonk


----------



## 2twenty2

conk


----------



## cwwozniak

monk


----------



## Gr3iz

mono


----------



## 2twenty2

Mona


----------



## Gr3iz

mons


----------



## Novictory

noms


----------



## cwwozniak

nods


----------



## Gr3iz

node


----------



## Novictory

done


----------



## cwwozniak

Novictory, please review the game rules (https://forums.techguy.org/threads/word-list-game-14.1150071/). node -> done is a two letter change.



Gr3iz said:


> node


rode


----------



## 2twenty2

mode


----------



## cwwozniak

lode

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Novictory

Sorry - been a while.
doll


----------



## dotty999

cwwozniak said:


> lode
> 
> Hi, 2t2!


love

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Dotty!

lope


----------



## dotty999

pope

hi 2 twenty!


----------



## 2twenty2

rope


----------



## cwwozniak

ripe

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

wipe


----------



## cwwozniak

wine


----------



## 2twenty2

wire


----------



## cwwozniak

mire


----------



## 2twenty2

sire


----------



## cwwozniak

side

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

And a Good Mornin to you Chuck!

sine


----------



## cwwozniak

sing


----------



## 2twenty2

sins


----------



## dotty999

bins


----------



## 2twenty2

Hello Dotty!

tins


----------



## dotty999

pins

Hi 2twenty!


----------



## 2twenty2

fins


----------



## plodr

wins


----------



## 2twenty2

dins


----------



## dotty999

dons


----------



## 2twenty2

dots


----------



## Gr3iz

dote


----------



## dotty999

dome


----------



## cwwozniak

come


----------



## Gr3iz

comp


----------



## 2twenty2

romp


----------



## Gr3iz

pomp


----------



## dotty999

pump


----------



## Gr3iz

pulp


----------



## 2twenty2

pull


----------



## dotty999

bull


----------



## cwwozniak

hull

Hi, Dotty, 2t2, and Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

hulk

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## 2twenty2

Friday 13th 

Hey Chuck!

bulk


----------



## dotty999

sulk


----------



## Gr3iz

suck

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

buck


----------



## plodr

bunk


----------



## 2twenty2

dunk


----------



## dotty999

dank


----------



## cwwozniak

bank


----------



## 2twenty2

sank


----------



## cwwozniak

hank

Hiya, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lank


----------



## cwwozniak

lark


----------



## Gr3iz

lack


----------



## cwwozniak

lace

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

lice


----------



## cwwozniak

dice


----------



## Gr3iz

dire

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

mire


----------



## plodr

mare


----------



## Gr3iz

mark


----------



## cwwozniak

mart


----------



## Gr3iz

mast


----------



## cwwozniak

cast


----------



## 2twenty2

fast


----------



## cwwozniak

east

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

ease


----------



## cwwozniak

base


----------



## Gr3iz

bask


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## cwwozniak

bush


----------



## plodr

buss


----------



## 2twenty2

muss


----------



## dotty999

mess


----------



## cwwozniak

meds


----------



## dotty999

beds


----------



## Gr3iz

begs


----------



## dotty999

legs


----------



## 2twenty2

logs


----------



## cwwozniak

cogs


----------



## Gr3iz

cops


----------



## cwwozniak

cups


----------



## 2twenty2

pups


----------



## Gr3iz

puns


----------



## 2twenty2

pubs


----------



## Gr3iz

puss

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

push

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! Hey Chuck!

tush


----------



## dotty999

bush


----------



## cwwozniak

bust 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

lust


----------



## dotty999

last

Hi 2twenty!


----------



## plodr

mast


----------



## dotty999

cast


----------



## Gr3iz

cant

Hiya Cutie! Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

cent

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

cert


----------



## dotty999

pert


----------



## Gr3iz

pest


----------



## dotty999

vest


----------



## Gr3iz

vent


----------



## 2twenty2

bent


----------



## Gr3iz

bend


----------



## cwwozniak

lend


----------



## Gr3iz

lead


----------



## plodr

read


----------



## Gr3iz

real


----------



## 2twenty2

peal


----------



## dotty999

seal


----------



## 2twenty2

meal


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## 2twenty2

heat


----------



## Gr3iz

heal


----------



## 2twenty2

hear


----------



## Gr3iz

hoar


----------



## dotty999

hear


----------



## 2twenty2

head


----------



## dotty999

held


----------



## plodr

weld


----------



## dotty999

wild


----------



## cwwozniak

wilt


----------



## 2twenty2

tilt


----------



## cwwozniak

lilt

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hilt


----------



## dotty999

halt


----------



## Gr3iz

hall


----------



## dotty999

call


----------



## 2twenty2

pall


----------



## Gr3iz

pail


----------



## 2twenty2

wail


----------



## Gr3iz

waif


----------



## 2twenty2

wait


----------



## Gr3iz

want


----------



## 2twenty2

wart


----------



## dotty999

wort


----------



## plodr

port


----------



## 2twenty2

fort


----------



## Gr3iz

foot


----------



## 2twenty2

loot


----------



## Gr3iz

lost


----------



## dotty999

lout


----------



## cwwozniak

loud

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

lord

Hey Chuck! How goes?


----------



## cwwozniak

lard

Hi Mark! I'm getting accustomed to my new eye. Everything appears much brighter and bluer.


----------



## Gr3iz

laid

Clearer? Had you worn glasses previously?


----------



## cwwozniak

lair

I've been near-sighted since I was a teenager and always wore glasses. I have been wearing trifocal for over 15 years. I had a cataract removed in my left eye almost six years ago and the right eye this last Thursday. The new lenses make me less near-sighted. I'm thinking I may be able to go back to bifocals in about 3-4 weeks.

As for clearer, the cataracts gave everything a very very pale yellow tint and it progressed slow enough to not be an obvious change. Getting the new lenses is like walking around in a department store and then going into the fine jewelry department with the high intensity, cool white lighting in the display cases.


----------



## Gr3iz

lain 

I'm not looking forward to the procedure ... I know I should have it done, eventually ...


----------



## plodr

Cataract surgery is fantastic. I had both eyes done 3 weeks apart 3 years ago. I was scared but I did not feel a thing. I had discomfort (felt as if there was something in my eye) in the eye that was done for 24 hours and after that no pain. The change in vision is drastic! I could get away with just reading glasses. I don't wear glasses around the house or when I use a desktop computer. I wear reading glasses when using laptop, tablet and phone.

wain


----------



## cwwozniak

main

I had mine almost six years apart. I was heavily sedated for both and don't remember much of the procedures except a fuzzy light show and then just sleeping for a while. I also had the annoying feeling of dust in my eye for about a day. One of the eye drops starting three days before the procedure and going on for at least a week after stings a little.


----------



## 2twenty2

pain


----------



## cwwozniak

paid


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pail


----------



## plodr

mail


----------



## dotty999

moil


----------



## Gr3iz

moll


----------



## 2twenty2

poll


----------



## plodr

roll


----------



## Gr3iz

roil


----------



## 2twenty2

*Happy Holidays everyone!*

foil


----------



## Gr3iz

foul

Thanks, knuck! Back atcha, and to all a Merry Christmas!


----------



## plodr

fowl

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## 2twenty2

cowl


----------



## Gr3iz

coal


----------



## 2twenty2

foal


----------



## dotty999

goal


----------



## Gr3iz

goad


----------



## plodr

goat


----------



## Gr3iz

gout


----------



## dotty999

tout


----------



## Gr3iz

toot

Merry Christmas sweetheart!


----------



## dotty999

root

Thanks Mark! Been very quiet, cold weather so I've stayed indoors snug and warm


----------



## Gr3iz

room

It's been warm here! Ugh!! It is almost 70F here today! Not Christmas weather at all!!


----------



## 2twenty2

doom


----------



## Gr3iz

door


----------



## 2twenty2

boor


----------



## Gr3iz

boot


----------



## 2twenty2

boon


----------



## Gr3iz

born


----------



## 2twenty2

barn


----------



## Gr3iz

bark


----------



## 2twenty2

barb


----------



## plodr

carb


----------



## 2twenty2

garb


----------



## Gr3iz

garn


----------



## cwwozniak

gain


----------



## Gr3iz

gait


----------



## cwwozniak

grit

I still need to make a couple of lunches and then it's bedtime for me. G'night, Mark.


----------



## dotty999

grim


----------



## Gr3iz

grin


----------



## 2twenty2

grid


----------



## Gr3iz

grad


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark!

goad


----------



## Gr3iz

gold

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

geld


----------



## plodr

meld


----------



## dotty999

weld


----------



## Gr3iz

weed


----------



## dotty999

week


----------



## Gr3iz

weak


----------



## 2twenty2

wear


----------



## Gr3iz

weal


----------



## 2twenty2

wean


----------



## cwwozniak

dean


----------



## Gr3iz

deal


----------



## cwwozniak

dead


----------



## Gr3iz

deaf


----------



## cwwozniak

leaf


----------



## Gr3iz

leak


----------



## cwwozniak

beak


----------



## plodr

bead


----------



## Gr3iz

bend


----------



## 2twenty2

bond


----------



## Gr3iz

bonk


----------



## cwwozniak

book


----------



## 2twenty2

boom


----------



## cwwozniak

zoom


----------



## Gr3iz

zoos


----------



## cwwozniak

boos


----------



## 2twenty2

boob


----------



## plodr

blob


----------



## 2twenty2

blot


----------



## cwwozniak

blog


----------



## Gr3iz

blow


----------



## cwwozniak

brow


----------



## Gr3iz

brew


----------



## 2twenty2

bred


----------



## cwwozniak

brad

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

brat


----------



## Gr3iz

bray


----------



## 2twenty2

bran


----------



## cwwozniak

brag

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

brig 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

brim


----------



## 2twenty2

Brit


----------



## Gr3iz

bait


----------



## plodr

wait


----------



## Gr3iz

waif


----------



## 2twenty2

wail


----------



## cwwozniak

wain 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

vain


----------



## plodr

pain


----------



## cwwozniak

rain


----------



## Gr3iz

raid


----------



## 2twenty2

rail


----------



## cwwozniak

roil


----------



## Gr3iz

roll


----------



## cwwozniak

poll


----------



## 2twenty2

moll


----------



## cwwozniak

mull


----------



## Gr3iz

mule


----------



## 2twenty2

rule


----------



## Gr3iz

rude


----------



## 2twenty2

ruse


----------



## cwwozniak

rube

Happy New Year!


----------



## 2twenty2

Happy New Year! Chuck

rune


----------



## cwwozniak

runt

Same to you, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

rung


----------



## plodr

hung


----------



## 2twenty2

bung


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt


----------



## cwwozniak

hunt


----------



## 2twenty2

hint


----------



## cwwozniak

hind 

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

hied


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

tied


----------



## Gr3iz

tier 

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

pier


----------



## Gr3iz

pied


----------



## plodr

pies


----------



## 2twenty2

pits


----------



## Gr3iz

pith


----------



## 2twenty2

path


----------



## Gr3iz

pate


----------



## plodr

rate


----------



## 2twenty2

date


----------



## cwwozniak

dote


----------



## 2twenty2

dope


----------



## Gr3iz

dove


----------



## 2twenty2

dome


----------



## plodr

some


----------



## 2twenty2

tome


----------



## cwwozniak

home


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

Lome


----------



## cwwozniak

come

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

core


----------



## cwwozniak

bore


----------



## 2twenty2

fore


----------



## cwwozniak

gore 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

gone

Mornin' Chuck! Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Afternoon Chuck! Afternoon Mark!

bone


----------



## plodr

cone


----------



## cwwozniak

hone

Hi, Mark and Liz.


----------



## 2twenty2

lone


----------



## Gr3iz

lode


----------



## 2twenty2

lobe


----------



## Gr3iz

lobs


----------



## 2twenty2

libs


----------



## plodr

fibs


----------



## cwwozniak

fobs


----------



## 2twenty2

lobs


----------



## cwwozniak

gobs


----------



## Gr3iz

goes


----------



## cwwozniak

toes


----------



## 2twenty2

roes


----------



## cwwozniak

does 

Hi. 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

doer


----------



## cwwozniak

door

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

doom

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

room


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark! and Hey Dotty!

zoom


----------



## cwwozniak

boom


----------



## 2twenty2

loom


----------



## plodr

look


----------



## 2twenty2

loop


----------



## cwwozniak

hoop


----------



## 2twenty2

goop


----------



## cwwozniak

glop 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

glow


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

glob


----------



## Gr3iz

glom


----------



## 2twenty2

glum


----------



## cwwozniak

glam


----------



## 2twenty2

glad


----------



## plodr

grad


----------



## Gr3iz

grab


----------



## cwwozniak

gram


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

grad


----------



## Gr3iz

gray


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

grey


----------



## cwwozniak

grew

Hi, 2t2 and Mark.


----------



## 2twenty2

crew


----------



## cwwozniak

crow


----------



## Gr3iz

craw 

Mornin' knuck! Mornin' Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

draw


----------



## Gr3iz

drag


----------



## 2twenty2

drat


----------



## cwwozniak

dram


----------



## 2twenty2

drab


----------



## cwwozniak

drub


----------



## 2twenty2

drum


----------



## cwwozniak

doum


----------



## plodr

Doug


----------



## 2twenty2

dour


----------



## cwwozniak

pour


----------



## 2twenty2

sour


----------



## cwwozniak

tour


----------



## plodr

hour


----------



## 2twenty2

lour


----------



## cwwozniak

lout

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pout


----------



## cwwozniak

post


----------



## Gr3iz

port


----------



## 2twenty2

pert


----------



## Gr3iz

pent


----------



## cwwozniak

rent


----------



## 2twenty2

sent


----------



## Gr3iz

seat


----------



## 2twenty2

meat


----------



## Gr3iz

mean

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

lean

Good morning, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

bean


----------



## cwwozniak

wean


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! Hey Chuck

pean


----------



## cwwozniak

dean


----------



## 2twenty2

dear


----------



## Gr3iz

deal

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

deaf


----------



## Gr3iz

dead


----------



## Shenifeland

bead


----------



## Gr3iz

bend


----------



## 2twenty2

bind


----------



## Gr3iz

bird


----------



## plodr

bard


----------



## 2twenty2

ward


----------



## Gr3iz

wand


----------



## cwwozniak

want

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

wart


----------



## cwwozniak

waft


----------



## 2twenty2

wait


----------



## cwwozniak

bait


----------



## 2twenty2

gait


----------



## plodr

gain


----------



## 2twenty2

pain


----------



## cwwozniak

rain


----------



## dotty999

rein


----------



## cwwozniak

reim


----------



## 2twenty2

Reid


----------



## cwwozniak

read

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rend


----------



## cwwozniak

rent


----------



## plodr

went


----------



## 2twenty2

bent


----------



## cwwozniak

gent


----------



## 2twenty2

dent


----------



## cwwozniak

dens


----------



## Gr3iz

dons

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

dins


----------



## cwwozniak

dibs

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

digs


----------



## cwwozniak

rigs


----------



## dotty999

rugs


----------



## plodr

hugs


----------



## cwwozniak

pugs

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

mugs


----------



## dotty999

rugs


----------



## 2twenty2

lugs


----------



## plodr

legs


----------



## 2twenty2

lags


----------



## Gr3iz

lass


----------



## dotty999

mass


----------



## 2twenty2

bass


----------



## Gr3iz

bask


----------



## dotty999

cask


----------



## cwwozniak

mask

Hi Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

mash

Good evening Chuck! And Good night ...


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## Gr3iz

bath


----------



## cwwozniak

bats


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark! Hey Dotty!

bate


----------



## plodr

date


----------



## 2twenty2

gate


----------



## cwwozniak

hate


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

late


----------



## plodr

lane


----------



## 2twenty2

line


----------



## cwwozniak

lone

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

lope


----------



## cwwozniak

cope


----------



## Gr3iz

code

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

cote


----------



## cwwozniak

cite


----------



## dotty999

kite


----------



## 2twenty2

bite


----------



## plodr

mite


----------



## 2twenty2

rite


----------



## Gr3iz

rife


----------



## 2twenty2

life


----------



## dotty999

wife


----------



## cwwozniak

fife 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

file


----------



## 2twenty2

bile


----------



## cwwozniak

bill


----------



## Gr3iz

bilk


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark!

bulk


----------



## plodr

hulk


----------



## cwwozniak

sulk


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

sunk


----------



## dotty999

suck


----------



## cwwozniak

such

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

much

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

muck


----------



## dotty999

mock


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

dock


----------



## cwwozniak

rock


----------



## 2twenty2

hock


----------



## cwwozniak

hook


----------



## 2twenty2

book


----------



## cwwozniak

boom


----------



## 2twenty2

boot


----------



## cwwozniak

bout


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lout


----------



## cwwozniak

pout

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

tout


----------



## cwwozniak

tort


----------



## 2twenty2

fort


----------



## cwwozniak

port


----------



## 2twenty2

sort


----------



## cwwozniak

wort


----------



## 2twenty2

worn


----------



## cwwozniak

born

HI, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

corn


----------



## cwwozniak

cord


----------



## 2twenty2

curd


----------



## cwwozniak

curt


----------



## 2twenty2

cert


----------



## Gr3iz

cere


----------



## 2twenty2

core


----------



## Gr3iz

coke


----------



## plodr

poke


----------



## Gr3iz

pone


----------



## 2twenty2

pore


----------



## Gr3iz

porn


----------



## 2twenty2

born


----------



## Gr3iz

bore


----------



## plodr

tore


----------



## 2twenty2

tyre


----------



## dotty999

byre


----------



## Gr3iz

byte


----------



## dotty999

bite


----------



## 2twenty2

bile


----------



## Gr3iz

bill


----------



## 2twenty2

bull


----------



## dotty999

dull


----------



## 2twenty2

doll


----------



## plodr

dole


----------



## Gr3iz

dolt


----------



## 2twenty2

bolt


----------



## plodr

volt


----------



## 2twenty2

vole


----------



## dotty999

dole


----------



## Gr3iz

done


----------



## 2twenty2

dune


----------



## cwwozniak

dude

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rude


----------



## cwwozniak

rule


----------



## 2twenty2

rune


----------



## cwwozniak

runt


----------



## dotty999

hunt


----------



## 2twenty2

bunt


----------



## cwwozniak

bust


----------



## 2twenty2

dust


----------



## cwwozniak

gust


----------



## dotty999

lust


----------



## plodr

last


----------



## dotty999

lost


----------



## Gr3iz

loft


----------



## cwwozniak

left


----------



## Gr3iz

lest


----------



## 2twenty2

list


----------



## cwwozniak

mist


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

wist


----------



## cwwozniak

wilt

Hi, 2t2! Happy Friday!


----------



## 2twenty2

TGIF Chuck! 

hilt


----------



## Gr3iz

hint


----------



## cwwozniak

pint


----------



## Gr3iz

pine


----------



## cwwozniak

pins


----------



## Gr3iz

pits


----------



## cwwozniak

pigs


----------



## plodr

figs


----------



## Gr3iz

fins


----------



## 2twenty2

fibs


----------



## Gr3iz

fits


----------



## 2twenty2

firs


----------



## Gr3iz

fire


----------



## 2twenty2

fore


----------



## dotty999

fork


----------



## cwwozniak

pork

Hi, Dotty, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

cork


----------



## cwwozniak

cook


----------



## Gr3iz

conk

Hey Chuck! Happy unbirthday! ;-) Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

bonk


----------



## cwwozniak

honk


----------



## dotty999

hank


----------



## cwwozniak

dank


----------



## plodr

sank


----------



## 2twenty2

lank


----------



## cwwozniak

rank


----------



## 2twenty2

wank


----------



## cwwozniak

bank


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

bunk


----------



## dotty999

sunk


----------



## cwwozniak

sung

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

lung


----------



## cwwozniak

bung


----------



## 2twenty2

dung


----------



## cwwozniak

rung

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

rang


----------



## cwwozniak

rant


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pant


----------



## cwwozniak

pact


----------



## 2twenty2

part


----------



## cwwozniak

pert


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

port


----------



## cwwozniak

wort

Hi,2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

tort


----------



## cwwozniak

tout


----------



## 2twenty2

bout


----------



## cwwozniak

brut


----------



## 2twenty2

brat


----------



## cwwozniak

beat


----------



## 2twenty2

bear


----------



## plodr

wear


----------



## 2twenty2

tear


----------



## cwwozniak

hear


----------



## 2twenty2

sear


----------



## plodr

seat


----------



## 2twenty2

beat


----------



## cwwozniak

beet

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

meet

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

meek

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

seek


----------



## cwwozniak

seer


----------



## 2twenty2

seed


----------



## Gr3iz

send


----------



## 2twenty2

fend


----------



## cwwozniak

rend


----------



## plodr

rind


----------



## cwwozniak

rink


----------



## dotty999

sink


----------



## Gr3iz

sick


----------



## dotty999

tick


----------



## Gr3iz

tics


----------



## 2twenty2

ties


----------



## Gr3iz

tied


----------



## plodr

lied


----------



## dotty999

lien


----------



## 2twenty2

lion


----------



## dotty999

loon


----------



## 2twenty2

lorn


----------



## cwwozniak

loin


----------



## dotty999

join


----------



## 2twenty2

Hello Dotty!

coin


----------



## dotty999

coir

Hi! Horrible rainy windy weather today so I'm not venturing out, no way!


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> coir
> 
> Hi! Horrible rainy windy weather today so I'm not venturing out, no way!


coil

Snow, windy and very cold here. Went to store and back and going to stay inside rest of the day.


----------



## dotty999

cowl

Thank goodness we don't have snow at this time of year! I don't really mind being home today as it's Sunday so everywhere is quiet. I'm multi tasking, pc games and watching Judge Judy at the same time


----------



## cwwozniak

cows

Good afternoon, Dotty! It's 28 F / -2 C by me. We are expecting 1-3 inches of snow and then the temperature is supposed to warm up and the snow turning to rain.


----------



## dotty999

bows

Hi Chuck! Normally I'd go out as I do every day but I think I may get blown away!


----------



## cwwozniak

rows


----------



## dotty999

robs


----------



## Gr3iz

robe


----------



## 2twenty2

rube


----------



## plodr

tube


----------



## cwwozniak

tuba


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

tune


----------



## Gr3iz

tuns


----------



## cwwozniak

tons


----------



## Gr3iz

toss


----------



## cwwozniak

tots


----------



## 2twenty2

toes


----------



## plodr

foes


----------



## Gr3iz

fogs


----------



## dotty999

bogs


----------



## RT

begs


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey RT!

bugs


----------



## dotty999

lugs


----------



## cwwozniak

jugs

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

jigs


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

jags


----------



## dotty999

wags


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

bags


----------



## cwwozniak

bass


----------



## Gr3iz

bask


----------



## dking63

Task


----------



## 2twenty2

cask


----------



## cwwozniak

cash


----------



## 2twenty2

cast


----------



## cwwozniak

case

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

care


----------



## dotty999

dare

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

ware


----------



## cwwozniak

fare

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

fire


----------



## cwwozniak

fore


----------



## dotty999

form


----------



## cwwozniak

foam


----------



## dotty999

foal


----------



## 2twenty2

coal


----------



## Gr3iz

coal


----------



## 2twenty2

Echo in here


----------



## cwwozniak

coat

Good Morning! ... morning ... morning ... morning ... morning ... morning ... morning ... 2t2



2twenty2 said:


> Echo in here


Yep!


----------



## Gr3iz

I knew I should have gone to bed :05 sooner ... <sigh>

coot


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

loot


----------



## dotty999

soot


----------



## Gr3iz

soft

Hiya Cutie! Hey knuck! Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

sift

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

lift


----------



## plodr

left


----------



## dotty999

weft


----------



## 2twenty2

waft


----------



## dotty999

want


----------



## Gr3iz

wart


----------



## 2twenty2

wort


----------



## cwwozniak

sort


----------



## plodr

sore


----------



## cwwozniak

sure


----------



## dotty999

cure


----------



## Gr3iz

curb


----------



## 2twenty2

curt


----------



## Gr3iz

cult


----------



## 2twenty2

colt


----------



## plodr

bolt


----------



## Gr3iz

bout


----------



## 2twenty2

boot


----------



## Gr3iz

boor


----------



## 2twenty2

boon


----------



## Gr3iz

born


----------



## dotty999

horn


----------



## 2twenty2

worn


----------



## dotty999

work


----------



## 2twenty2

pork


----------



## dotty999

pock


----------



## cwwozniak

hock


----------



## Gr3iz

honk


----------



## plodr

hank


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## Gr3iz

duck


----------



## dotty999

suck


----------



## Gr3iz

sunk


----------



## 2twenty2

bunk


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## cwwozniak

dank


----------



## 2twenty2

dink


----------



## cwwozniak

dunk


----------



## 2twenty2

punk


----------



## cwwozniak

puns


----------



## plodr

pens


----------



## dotty999

dens

Hi Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

dent


----------



## 2twenty2

dint


----------



## cwwozniak

hint


----------



## plodr

mint


----------



## 2twenty2

lint


----------



## Gr3iz

link


----------



## 2twenty2

line


----------



## Gr3iz

like


----------



## 2twenty2

lice


----------



## cwwozniak

lime 

Good morning, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lire


----------



## plodr

hire


----------



## cwwozniak

hide


----------



## dotty999

side


----------



## cwwozniak

tide

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

bide


----------



## Gr3iz

bids

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

buds


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

beds


----------



## cwwozniak

bees

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

tees


----------



## cwwozniak

teas


----------



## 2twenty2

peas


----------



## plodr

pets


----------



## cwwozniak

jets


----------



## dotty999

juts


----------



## Gr3iz

jugs ;-)


----------



## dotty999

not gonna go there! bugs


----------



## Gr3iz

buss ;-)


----------



## dotty999

bust


----------



## Gr3iz

busy


----------



## cwwozniak

bush


----------



## dotty999

lush


----------



## cwwozniak

push

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

gush


----------



## cwwozniak

mush


----------



## 2twenty2

hush


----------



## cwwozniak

rush


----------



## plodr

rash


----------



## cwwozniak

wash


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bash


----------



## dotty999

cash


----------



## Gr3iz

cast


----------



## 2twenty2

cyst


----------



## Gr3iz

cost


----------



## dotty999

lost


----------



## Gr3iz

loft


----------



## dotty999

lout


----------



## Gr3iz

loud


----------



## dotty999

lord


----------



## Gr3iz

lore


----------



## dotty999

core


----------



## Gr3iz

cope


----------



## dotty999

dope


----------



## Gr3iz

dole


----------



## dotty999

dome


----------



## Gr3iz

done


----------



## dotty999

zone


----------



## Gr3iz

zonk


----------



## dotty999

bonk


----------



## Gr3iz

bock


----------



## 2twenty2

back


----------



## dotty999

lack


----------



## cwwozniak

lace

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

mace

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pace


----------



## plodr

pave


----------



## cwwozniak

cave


----------



## dotty999

save


----------



## Gr3iz

sane


----------



## 2twenty2

sate


----------



## cwwozniak

sale


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

same


----------



## cwwozniak

fame

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

tame


----------



## cwwozniak

tare


----------



## plodr

care


----------



## cwwozniak

cart


----------



## dotty999

cast


----------



## Gr3iz

cash


----------



## dotty999

mash


----------



## Gr3iz

math


----------



## cwwozniak

bath


----------



## 2twenty2

lath


----------



## cwwozniak

late

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

fate


----------



## cwwozniak

fats


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

cats


----------



## cwwozniak

rats


----------



## 2twenty2

hats


----------



## cwwozniak

hams


----------



## 2twenty2

dams


----------



## cwwozniak

dame


----------



## 2twenty2

dime


----------



## plodr

lime


----------



## dotty999

live


----------



## cwwozniak

give


----------



## dotty999

gave


----------



## Gr3iz

gaze


----------



## dotty999

laze


----------



## Gr3iz

lame


----------



## 2twenty2

lade


----------



## cwwozniak

made


----------



## Gr3iz

mage


----------



## cwwozniak

mane


----------



## plodr

make


----------



## Gr3iz

mace


----------



## 2twenty2

mare


----------



## cwwozniak

male


----------



## Gr3iz

malt


----------



## HOBOcs

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

sale


----------



## 2twenty2

tale


----------



## plodr

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dale


----------



## cwwozniak

gale 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

hale


----------



## dotty999

halo

I should have one of these


----------



## cwwozniak

half



dotty999 said:


> I should have one of these


----------



## dotty999

calf


----------



## cwwozniak

calm


----------



## Gr3iz

call


----------



## dotty999

cull


----------



## Gr3iz

cult


----------



## dotty999

curt


----------



## Gr3iz

curb


----------



## dotty999

cure


----------



## Gr3iz

cute


----------



## dotty999

mute


----------



## 2twenty2

lute


----------



## Gr3iz

lure


----------



## mohittomar13

'List' 

hahaha... its funny


----------



## 2twenty2

mohittomar13 said:


> '*List*'


mohittomar13, change one letter only.

luge


----------



## cwwozniak

lugs


----------



## dotty999

bugs


----------



## cwwozniak

bogs


----------



## dotty999

togs


----------



## 2twenty2

tugs


----------



## Gr3iz

tubs


----------



## cwwozniak

tabs


----------



## dotty999

nabs


----------



## 2twenty2

nubs


----------



## cwwozniak

nuts

Hey, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

nets


----------



## dotty999

wets


----------



## Gr3iz

webs

Hiya Dotty dear! Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

debs

Hi Mark1


----------



## Gr3iz

debt


----------



## dotty999

dent


----------



## Gr3iz

deft


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dept


----------



## Gr3iz

kept


----------



## dotty999

kepi


----------



## Gr3iz

kegi


----------



## mohittomar13

2twenty2 said:


> mohittomar13, change one letter only.


I changed one letter only. The previous word was "Mist". It seems my connection did not load the page correctly.


----------



## cwwozniak

kegs



mohittomar13 said:


> It seems my connection did not load the page correctly.


I think we all have had that happen at one time or another. I have also found myself on what I thought was the last page of the game, but there were more entries after that.


----------



## plodr

pegs


----------



## 2twenty2

begs


----------



## dotty999

legs


----------



## Gr3iz

lets


----------



## dotty999

lens


----------



## 2twenty2

hens


----------



## dotty999

fens


----------



## 2twenty2

dens


----------



## cwwozniak

dins

Hi, 2t2 and Dotty!


----------



## plodr

wins


----------



## cwwozniak

wits


----------



## Gr3iz

wigs


----------



## dotty999

pigs


----------



## 2twenty2

figs


----------



## cwwozniak

digs

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

figs

Hi guys and Dotty. I'm usually not on this early.


----------



## cwwozniak

fogs

Hi, Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Dotty! Hey Liz!

****


----------



## cwwozniak

fats


----------



## dotty999

cats


----------



## Gr3iz

cath 


plodr said:


> Hi guys and Dotty. I'm usually not on this early.


Is that your excuse for repeating a word so soon? ;-)


----------



## dotty999

hath


----------



## cwwozniak

bath


----------



## plodr

Yikes, I didn't look up enough! I did have enough coffee so I can't blame it on that.

path


----------



## 2twenty2

lath


----------



## cwwozniak

late


----------



## 2twenty2

rate


----------



## cwwozniak

fate


----------



## dotty999

mate

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

sate


----------



## HOBOcs

sale


----------



## Gr3iz

salt


----------



## 2twenty2

malt


----------



## cwwozniak

melt


----------



## Gr3iz

meet


----------



## 2twenty2

feet


----------



## Gr3iz

feat


----------



## cwwozniak

heat


----------



## 2twenty2

meat


----------



## Gr3iz

meal


----------



## plodr

peal


----------



## Gr3iz

pear


----------



## 2twenty2

pean


----------



## dotty999

mean


----------



## Gr3iz

mead


----------



## 2twenty2

lead


----------



## cwwozniak

read


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

ream


----------



## Gr3iz

roam


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

roar


----------



## cwwozniak

boar

Hiya, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

boat


----------



## plodr

goat


----------



## cwwozniak

goal


----------



## Gr3iz

goad

Hey knuck! Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

load


----------



## Gr3iz

loam


----------



## 2twenty2

foam


----------



## Gr3iz

form


----------



## cwwozniak

fort


----------



## 2twenty2

ford


----------



## Gr3iz

fold


----------



## plodr

gold


----------



## Gr3iz

good


----------



## cwwozniak

mood

Hi Liz, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

food


----------



## cwwozniak

wood


----------



## 2twenty2

hood


----------



## cwwozniak

hoof


----------



## dotty999

hook


----------



## Gr3iz

honk

Greetings all!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

hone


----------



## plodr

pone


----------



## Gr3iz

pony


----------



## plodr

tony


----------



## cwwozniak

tong


----------



## Gr3iz

tone


----------



## 2twenty2

tine


----------



## Gr3iz

tire


----------



## cwwozniak

wire

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wipe

Evenin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

wide


----------



## Gr3iz

wine


----------



## cwwozniak

wise


----------



## Gr3iz

wish


----------



## 2twenty2

wash


----------



## cwwozniak

rash


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

cash


----------



## cwwozniak

dash

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## cwwozniak

gash


----------



## Gr3iz

gasp


----------



## 2twenty2

hasp


----------



## cwwozniak

wasp


----------



## Gr3iz

warp


----------



## plodr

ward


----------



## 2twenty2

warn


----------



## Gr3iz

ware


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

warm


----------



## Gr3iz

worm

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

word 

Hi, Mark and 2t2!!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

work


----------



## cwwozniak

fork


----------



## dotty999

cork


----------



## Gr3iz

cook

Hiya Dotty dear! Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

nook


----------



## Gr3iz

noon


----------



## cwwozniak

neon


----------



## 2twenty2

peon


----------



## cwwozniak

peen


----------



## plodr

peek


----------



## cwwozniak

peck


----------



## 2twenty2

perk


----------



## cwwozniak

park


----------



## 2twenty2

pork


----------



## Gr3iz

porn


----------



## dotty999

worn


----------



## cwwozniak

born


----------



## 2twenty2

lorn


----------



## Gr3iz

loon


----------



## plodr

goon


----------



## 2twenty2

boon


----------



## cwwozniak

moon

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

mown


----------



## dotty999

down


----------



## Gr3iz

gown


----------



## 2twenty2

town


----------



## cwwozniak

tows


----------



## plodr

toys


----------



## 2twenty2

boys


----------



## dotty999

bays


----------



## 2twenty2

buys


----------



## Gr3iz

bugs


----------



## 2twenty2

buns


----------



## plodr

bans


----------



## 2twenty2

bins


----------



## dotty999

fins


----------



## cwwozniak

pins


----------



## Gr3iz

pint


----------



## 2twenty2

punt


----------



## cwwozniak

pant


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pent


----------



## plodr

bent


----------



## 2twenty2

bunt


----------



## Gr3iz

bust


----------



## dotty999

lust


----------



## 2twenty2

dust


----------



## cwwozniak

must


----------



## 2twenty2

gust


----------



## cwwozniak

gush


----------



## 2twenty2

mush


----------



## Gr3iz

must


----------



## cwwozniak

muse


----------



## Gr3iz

mute


----------



## cwwozniak

jute


----------



## plodr

June


----------



## dotty999

dune


----------



## Gr3iz

dunk


----------



## dotty999

dank


----------



## cwwozniak

dark


----------



## 2twenty2

dirk


----------



## plodr

dire


----------



## Gr3iz

dirt


----------



## 2twenty2

dint


----------



## dotty999

lint


----------



## Gr3iz

list


----------



## dotty999

fist


----------



## Gr3iz

fiat


----------



## dotty999

flag


----------



## 2twenty2

frag


----------



## cwwozniak

frog


----------



## 2twenty2

frig


----------



## cwwozniak

frit
(A familiar word for old-timers that worked with picture tubes)

Hiya, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

grit


----------



## cwwozniak

grim

Hi, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

gram


----------



## cwwozniak

grab


----------



## Gr3iz

grub

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

drub

Hi, Mark, and a Happy Hump Day to you, too!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

drab


----------



## Gr3iz

drat 

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

draw

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

dray


----------



## Gr3iz

drag


----------



## dotty999

crag


----------



## cwwozniak

craw 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

crab

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

cram


----------



## dotty999

crap


----------



## Gr3iz

crop


----------



## cwwozniak

drop


----------



## Gr3iz

drip


----------



## 2twenty2

grip


----------



## cwwozniak

trip


----------



## 2twenty2

trim


----------



## Gr3iz

trig


----------



## plodr

brig


----------



## Gr3iz

brag


----------



## cwwozniak

brad


----------



## 2twenty2

brat


----------



## cwwozniak

beat


----------



## Gr3iz

bent


----------



## 2twenty2

bunt


----------



## cwwozniak

bung


----------



## Gr3iz

bunk


----------



## cwwozniak

bulk

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

bull


----------



## 2twenty2

burl


----------



## cwwozniak

hurl


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

furl


----------



## dotty999

fury


----------



## 2twenty2

furs


----------



## dotty999

firs


----------



## cwwozniak

fits 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

fins


----------



## cwwozniak

fans

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

bans

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

bank


----------



## cwwozniak

bane

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

cane


----------



## cwwozniak

cape


----------



## Gr3iz

cake


----------



## cwwozniak

fake

Hi from shelter-in-place Illinois, Mark! How's by you?


----------



## 2twenty2

rake


----------



## dotty999

make


----------



## 2twenty2

lake


----------



## dotty999

take


----------



## 2twenty2

bake


----------



## plodr

bane

Stay healthy!


----------



## 2twenty2

cane


----------



## dotty999

vane


----------



## cwwozniak

vase

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

vale


----------



## dotty999

vole


----------



## Gr3iz

vote


----------



## cwwozniak

rote


----------



## Gr3iz

rode


----------



## 2twenty2

rope


----------



## dotty999

hope


----------



## Gr3iz

hops


----------



## plodr

tops


----------



## 2twenty2

mops


----------



## Gr3iz

moss


----------



## dotty999

miss


----------



## 2twenty2

mass


----------



## Gr3iz

mask


----------



## cwwozniak

mark

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

mart

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

part


----------



## Gr3iz

past


----------



## dotty999

cast


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## 2twenty2

rant


----------



## cwwozniak

raft

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

rift


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rife


----------



## cwwozniak

rile 

Hey, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

bile

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

file

Hi, Dotty!
I hope that Prince Charles has not hugged his mum lately.


----------



## Gr3iz

fire


----------



## cwwozniak

wire


----------



## dotty999

sire

I'm not overly fond of the Royals, they don't really serve a purpose but are paid vast amounts of money for very little in return


----------



## Gr3iz

site


----------



## dotty999

bite


----------



## cwwozniak

kite


----------



## plodr

kine


----------



## 2twenty2

kind


----------



## Gr3iz

kink


----------



## 2twenty2

link


----------



## cwwozniak

wink


----------



## Gr3iz

wind


----------



## dotty999

mind


----------



## cwwozniak

mend


----------



## Gr3iz

meld


----------



## plodr

mild


----------



## 2twenty2

mile


----------



## cwwozniak

milt


----------



## Gr3iz

mill


----------



## cwwozniak

pill


----------



## Gr3iz

pile


----------



## 2twenty2

pike


----------



## Gr3iz

pine


----------



## plodr

sine


----------



## 2twenty2

tine


----------



## Gr3iz

ting


----------



## 2twenty2

tong


----------



## cwwozniak

long


----------



## 2twenty2

song


----------



## cwwozniak

gong


----------



## Gr3iz

gone


----------



## RT

lone


----------



## Gr3iz

lode


----------



## 2twenty2

lobe


----------



## dotty999

robe


----------



## cwwozniak

rube

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lube


----------



## cwwozniak

lute

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

lure


----------



## cwwozniak

sure


----------



## Gr3iz

surf 

Hey guys!


----------



## cwwozniak

turf 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

turd


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

turn


----------



## plodr

torn


----------



## dotty999

tern


----------



## Gr3iz

teen


----------



## dotty999

been


----------



## 2twenty2

seen


----------



## Gr3iz

seem


----------



## dotty999

stem


----------



## Gr3iz

step


----------



## plodr

stop


----------



## Gr3iz

stow


----------



## 2twenty2

stew


----------



## Gr3iz

slew


----------



## 2twenty2

spew


----------



## Gr3iz

sped


----------



## dotty999

shed


----------



## 2twenty2

shod


----------



## dotty999

show


----------



## 2twenty2

shop


----------



## dotty999

chop


----------



## plodr

chap


----------



## Gr3iz

chad


----------



## dotty999

chap


----------



## 2twenty2

char


----------



## dotty999

chat


----------



## Gr3iz

chit


----------



## 2twenty2

chin


----------



## Gr3iz

chip


----------



## dotty999

clip


----------



## Gr3iz

clap


----------



## 2twenty2

clop


----------



## dotty999

slop


----------



## 2twenty2

plop


----------



## Gr3iz

plot


----------



## dotty999

clot


----------



## Gr3iz

clog


----------



## 2twenty2

clod


----------



## Gr3iz

clad


----------



## plodr

clay


----------



## Gr3iz

clam


----------



## 2twenty2

claw


----------



## Gr3iz

craw


----------



## 2twenty2

crab


----------



## dotty999

drab


----------



## 2twenty2

drat


----------



## Gr3iz

drag


----------



## 2twenty2

dram


----------



## Gr3iz

drum


----------



## plodr

drub


----------



## 2twenty2

drug


----------



## Gr3iz

dreg


----------



## 2twenty2

drew


----------



## Gr3iz

draw


----------



## 2twenty2

craw


----------



## Gr3iz

crap


----------



## 2twenty2

crag


----------



## cwwozniak

cram

Hi, 2t2 and Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

pram

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

prim


----------



## plodr

prig


----------



## cwwozniak

brig


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

trig


----------



## cwwozniak

trip

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

trim


----------



## Gr3iz

tram


----------



## dotty999

dram


----------



## 2twenty2

pram


----------



## Gr3iz

prat


----------



## dotty999

brat


----------



## Gr3iz

brag


----------



## plodr

bran


----------



## Gr3iz

bray


----------



## dotty999

dray


----------



## Gr3iz

drab


----------



## 2twenty2

dram


----------



## Gr3iz

drat


----------



## 2twenty2

drag


----------



## Gr3iz

frag


----------



## 2twenty2

brag


----------



## cwwozniak

brig

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

brim


----------



## cwwozniak

trim


----------



## Gr3iz

trip


----------



## cwwozniak

twip


----------



## Gr3iz

twin


----------



## cwwozniak

thin


----------



## Gr3iz

than


----------



## 2twenty2

then


----------



## Gr3iz

when


----------



## plodr

whey


----------



## 2twenty2

whet


----------



## Gr3iz

what


----------



## RT

chat


----------



## dotty999

clat


----------



## 2twenty2

clam


----------



## Gr3iz

clay


----------



## 2twenty2

clan


----------



## Gr3iz

clap


----------



## 2twenty2

clad


----------



## Gr3iz

clod


----------



## 2twenty2

clot


----------



## dotty999

blot


----------



## cwwozniak

slot

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

slit

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

slat


----------



## dotty999

spat


----------



## Gr3iz

spay


----------



## dotty999

spar


----------



## plodr

star


----------



## cwwozniak

stag


----------



## 2twenty2

stab


----------



## cwwozniak

slab


----------



## Gr3iz

flab


----------



## 2twenty2

flaw


----------



## cwwozniak

flew


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

flow


----------



## Gr3iz

flog


----------



## cwwozniak

slog

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

slag


----------



## cwwozniak

slam


----------



## Gr3iz

slim


----------



## 2twenty2

slum


----------



## Gr3iz

slut


----------



## plodr

glut


----------



## cwwozniak

glue


----------



## 2twenty2

flue


----------



## Gr3iz

flub


----------



## 2twenty2

flab


----------



## Gr3iz

flan


----------



## 2twenty2

flat


----------



## Gr3iz

slat


----------



## 2twenty2

plat


----------



## Gr3iz

plot


----------



## 2twenty2

clot


----------



## cwwozniak

slot

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

slit

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

alit


----------



## Gr3iz

adit


----------



## cwwozniak

edit


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

emit


----------



## Gr3iz

emir


----------



## cwwozniak

smir

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

stir


----------



## cwwozniak

star


----------



## 2twenty2

spar


----------



## dotty999

scar


----------



## cwwozniak

scam

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

sham

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

shim


----------



## dotty999

ship


----------



## Gr3iz

shop


----------



## dotty999

shod


----------



## Gr3iz

shed


----------



## cwwozniak

sped


----------



## 2twenty2

spud


----------



## dotty999

scud


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty! Hey Chuck!

stud


----------



## cwwozniak

stun

Hi, doty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

spun


----------



## cwwozniak

span


----------



## 2twenty2

spin


----------



## plodr

shin


----------



## cwwozniak

shim


----------



## 2twenty2

ship


----------



## dotty999

whip


----------



## cwwozniak

whop


----------



## Gr3iz

whom


----------



## 2twenty2

whim


----------



## Gr3iz

whit


----------



## cwwozniak

wait


----------



## 2twenty2

wail


----------



## Gr3iz

wall


----------



## plodr

tall


----------



## plodr

tall


----------



## 2twenty2

echo 


ball


----------



## dotty999

bell


----------



## 2twenty2

bull


----------



## dotty999

dull


----------



## Gr3iz

dual


----------



## 2twenty2

duel


----------



## dotty999

fuel


----------



## 2twenty2

feel


----------



## Gr3iz

fell


----------



## dotty999

well


----------



## 2twenty2

bell


----------



## Gr3iz

belt


----------



## plodr

pelt


----------



## Gr3iz

pent


----------



## 2twenty2

punt


----------



## Gr3iz

puny


----------



## cwwozniak

pony


----------



## Gr3iz

pond


----------



## cwwozniak

pone


----------



## Gr3iz

poke


----------



## cwwozniak

pole


----------



## Gr3iz

pose


----------



## cwwozniak

lost


----------



## Gr3iz

Um, excuse me? ;-) One letter at a time, my friend ...


----------



## cwwozniak

whoops

*lose *


----------



## Gr3iz

lope


----------



## cwwozniak

mope


----------



## 2twenty2

cope


----------



## Gr3iz

cove


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

core


----------



## plodr

pore


----------



## 2twenty2

bore


----------



## dotty999

byre


----------



## cwwozniak

bare

Hi, Dotty and2!


----------



## dotty999

barb

Hi Chuck,

struggling to post as Honey has positioned herself across my keyboard purring and I can't disturb her!


----------



## cwwozniak

bard

My Ginger prefers to lay on her side on the desk to my right and play with the mouse while I try to type on the keyboard.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

barn


----------



## cwwozniak

born


----------



## 2twenty2

burn


----------



## cwwozniak

burl

Hi, Dotty and 2t2


----------



## Gr3iz

bull

G'night Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

cull


----------



## plodr

dull


----------



## cwwozniak

doll


----------



## Gr3iz

dolt


----------



## 2twenty2

molt


----------



## Gr3iz

mole


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

mile


----------



## cwwozniak

mite 

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

mire

Hey knuck! Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dire


----------



## cwwozniak

fire

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

hire


----------



## Gr3iz

hike


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

hide


----------



## cwwozniak

bide

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

wide


----------



## dotty999

wise


----------



## 2twenty2

rise


----------



## cwwozniak

vise

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

vine

Greetings all!


----------



## cwwozniak

vile


----------



## 2twenty2

vibe


----------



## Gr3iz

jibe


----------



## 2twenty2

jibs


----------



## Gr3iz

jigs


----------



## 2twenty2

jogs


----------



## Gr3iz

jobs


----------



## 2twenty2

jots


----------



## Gr3iz

hots


----------



## dotty999

tots


----------



## plodr

togs


----------



## 2twenty2

tons


----------



## Gr3iz

tong


----------



## plodr

tang


----------



## 2twenty2

ting


----------



## Gr3iz

tint


----------



## dotty999

tent


----------



## Gr3iz

test


----------



## 2twenty2

teat


----------



## dotty999

meat


----------



## plodr

moat


----------



## dotty999

coat


----------



## Gr3iz

colt


----------



## dotty999

volt


----------



## Gr3iz

vole


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## Gr3iz

bone


----------



## 2twenty2

bore


----------



## Gr3iz

bond


----------



## dotty999

bind


----------



## 2twenty2

bore to bond ?


----------



## plodr

bird


----------



## 2twenty2

bard


----------



## Gr3iz

bark



2twenty2 said:


> bore to bond ?


Sorry, knuck, I saw bone ... I guess I really do need that cataract surgery ... <sigh>


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> bark
> 
> Sorry, knuck, I saw bone ... I guess I really do need that cataract surgery ... <sigh>


No problem. 

barb


----------



## Gr3iz

barn


----------



## plodr

burn


----------



## Gr3iz

burp


----------



## 2twenty2

burg


----------



## Gr3iz

bung


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

bunt


----------



## plodr

hunt


----------



## 2twenty2

runt


----------



## Gr3iz

rust

Hiya Liz! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

rest


----------



## Gr3iz

rent


----------



## 2twenty2

rend


----------



## Gr3iz

read


----------



## 2twenty2

rear


----------



## Gr3iz

roar


----------



## 2twenty2

roam


----------



## Gr3iz

room


----------



## 2twenty2

root


----------



## Gr3iz

rout


----------



## plodr

gout


----------



## dotty999

lout


----------



## Gr3iz

lost


----------



## 2twenty2

lose


----------



## Gr3iz

lore


----------



## 2twenty2

lope


----------



## dotty999

rope


----------



## plodr

rove


----------



## dotty999

cove


----------



## Gr3iz

coke


----------



## 2twenty2

code


----------



## Gr3iz

cede


----------



## plodr

Bede


----------



## 2twenty2

bade


----------



## Gr3iz

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

bate


----------



## Gr3iz

bath


----------



## plodr

hath


----------



## dotty999

path


----------



## 2twenty2

math


----------



## dotty999

moth


----------



## Gr3iz

mote


----------



## 2twenty2

mole


----------



## Gr3iz

mold


----------



## dotty999

cold


----------



## Gr3iz

cole


----------



## 2twenty2

cote


----------



## plodr

code


----------



## cwwozniak

cope

Hi, Liz and 2t2.


----------



## dotty999

pope


----------



## 2twenty2

mope


----------



## cwwozniak

mops


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

maps


----------



## Gr3iz

mats


----------



## cwwozniak

fats


----------



## Gr3iz

fate


----------



## cwwozniak

fame


----------



## dotty999

name


----------



## Gr3iz

nape


----------



## 2twenty2

nave


----------



## Gr3iz

nare


----------



## plodr

bare


----------



## Gr3iz

bard


----------



## 2twenty2

barn


----------



## plodr

darn


----------



## cwwozniak

dark


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## cwwozniak

hank

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bank


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## 2twenty2

bulk


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Bunk


----------



## cwwozniak

buck

Hello, Robert and 2twenty2.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

busk


----------



## cwwozniak

bush


----------



## Gr3iz

bust


----------



## dotty999

busy


----------



## Gr3iz

buoy


----------



## dotty999

bury


----------



## Gr3iz

burn


----------



## dotty999

burp


----------



## 2twenty2

burg


----------



## plodr

bung


----------



## Gr3iz

buns


----------



## 2twenty2

buss


----------



## cwwozniak

boss


----------



## 2twenty2

moss


----------



## cwwozniak

mops

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bops


----------



## Gr3iz

hope


----------



## plodr

bops --> hope 2 letters were changed


----------



## Gr3iz

I skipped right over the *hops* I thought I saw ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

lops


----------



## cwwozniak

lips



Gr3iz said:


> I skipped right over the *hops* I thought I saw ... ;-)


Whenever I am thinking up an entry, I try to check if it might be a dead end by trying to come up with a word that can be made from my entry, then I enter that word instead of the correct one.


----------



## Gr3iz

lids

Great minds think alike, Chuck. And then there's us ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

lido


----------



## Gr3iz

limo


----------



## dotty999

limp


----------



## Gr3iz

lisp


----------



## dotty999

limp


----------



## Gr3iz

limb

You realize, my dear, that you just used that entry prior to mine ...


----------



## 2twenty2

lamb


----------



## plodr

lamp


----------



## dotty999

camp


----------



## Gr3iz

cams


----------



## cwwozniak

came


----------



## Gr3iz

cape


----------



## cwwozniak

case

Good Morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

cast

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

cyst


----------



## Gr3iz

cost


----------



## 2twenty2

host


----------



## cwwozniak

lost

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

last


----------



## cwwozniak

cast


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

fast


----------



## Gr3iz

fart


----------



## cwwozniak

fact

Hi, 2T2!


----------



## 2twenty2

pact


----------



## Gr3iz

pant


----------



## cwwozniak

part


----------



## Gr3iz

past


----------



## 2twenty2

cast


----------



## plodr

mast


----------



## 2twenty2

fast


----------



## Gr3iz

fait


----------



## dotty999

bait


----------



## Gr3iz

batt


----------



## dotty999

butt


----------



## 2twenty2

mutt


----------



## dotty999

putt


----------



## Gr3iz

punt


----------



## Driftbaby

Pint


----------



## cwwozniak

lint


----------



## Driftbaby

Mint


----------



## dotty999

mind


----------



## cwwozniak

rind

Hi, Dotty! Welcome to the Word List game, Driftbaby.


----------



## Driftbaby

Ring

Hello hello Cwwozniak


----------



## 2twenty2

ding


----------



## dotty999

ping


----------



## plodr

*pink*


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## cwwozniak

rink 

Hi, Dotty and Liz!


----------



## dotty999

sink

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

link


----------



## Gr3iz

lick


----------



## dotty999

tick


----------



## 2twenty2

sick


----------



## dotty999

sock


----------



## Gr3iz

soak


----------



## Driftbaby

Soap


----------



## cwwozniak

soup


----------



## dotty999

soul


----------



## cwwozniak

sour


----------



## dotty999

dour


----------



## Gr3iz

doer


----------



## dotty999

door


----------



## Gr3iz

doom


----------



## 2twenty2

dorm


----------



## cwwozniak

form


----------



## plodr

foam


----------



## cwwozniak

loam


----------



## dotty999

loom


----------



## 2twenty2

boom


----------



## cwwozniak

boot


----------



## Gr3iz

bolt


----------



## 2twenty2

colt


----------



## Gr3iz

coot


----------



## dotty999

foot


----------



## Gr3iz

font


----------



## Driftbaby

Fond


----------



## Gr3iz

ford


----------



## plodr

lord


----------



## dotty999

cord


----------



## cwwozniak

cold

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

bold

Hi Chuck

this staying at home order is driving me nuts when the weather is so nice


----------



## Gr3iz

bole

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

pole

Going into work at least twice a week gets me away from the house and I can do a week's worth of grocery shopping on the way home. We have had a few warm days that allowed me to sit in my back yard for a while.


----------



## Gr3iz

poke


----------



## cwwozniak

pose


----------



## Gr3iz

posh


----------



## cwwozniak

gosh


----------



## dotty999

gash


----------



## Gr3iz

gasp


----------



## 2twenty2

hasp


----------



## cwwozniak

harp


----------



## Driftbaby

Hard


----------



## Gr3iz

hand


----------



## cwwozniak

sand


----------



## Gr3iz

said


----------



## cwwozniak

raid


----------



## 2twenty2

laid


----------



## Gr3iz

lard


----------



## 2twenty2

land


----------



## cwwozniak

lend


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bend


----------



## cwwozniak

bent

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

best


----------



## cwwozniak

zest


----------



## 2twenty2

vest


----------



## Gr3iz

vent


----------



## cwwozniak

dent


----------



## Gr3iz

deft


----------



## 2twenty2

heft


----------



## plodr

left


----------



## cwwozniak

lest


----------



## 2twenty2

lent


----------



## dotty999

dent


----------



## Gr3iz

dint


----------



## 2twenty2

dont


----------



## dotty999

dolt


----------



## 2twenty2

bolt


----------



## Gr3iz

boat


----------



## dotty999

beat


----------



## Gr3iz

beet


----------



## dotty999

meet


----------



## plodr

meek


----------



## Gr3iz

meep


----------



## dotty999

seep


----------



## Gr3iz

seer


----------



## dotty999

deer


----------



## Gr3iz

dear


----------



## dotty999

fear


----------



## Gr3iz

feat 

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

teat

Hi there!


----------



## 2twenty2

peat


----------



## Gr3iz

pent


----------



## 2twenty2

pant


----------



## Gr3iz

pact


----------



## dotty999

past


----------



## Gr3iz

pass


----------



## cwwozniak

mass

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

mats

Hi there pal!


----------



## 2twenty2

pats


----------



## Gr3iz

pans

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

bans


----------



## dotty999

buns


----------



## plodr

suns


----------



## dotty999

sins


----------



## Gr3iz

sink


----------



## dotty999

rink


----------



## Gr3iz

risk


----------



## dotty999

disk


----------



## Gr3iz

dink


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## plodr

dune


----------



## dotty999

rune


----------



## 2twenty2

tune


----------



## Gr3iz

tube


----------



## 2twenty2

rube


----------



## Gr3iz

ruse


----------



## dotty999

muse


----------



## Gr3iz

musk


----------



## 2twenty2

husk


----------



## Driftbaby

Tusk


----------



## Gr3iz

tush


----------



## plodr

push


----------



## 2twenty2

mush


----------



## dotty999

bush


----------



## Gr3iz

bust


----------



## dotty999

lust


----------



## Gr3iz

lush


----------



## 2twenty2

Rajat16 said:


> pace


Only change one letter.

lash


----------



## Gr3iz

lath


----------



## plodr

lash


----------



## Gr3iz

Liz, that's what knuck posted just above mine ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

rash


----------



## plodr

😞 that's what I get for concentrating on only changing 1 letter and not noticing the words above!


rush


----------



## 2twenty2

bush


----------



## dotty999

busy


----------



## Gr3iz

buss


----------



## 2twenty2

muss


----------



## dotty999

miss


----------



## 2twenty2

mass


----------



## Gr3iz

Ah, Miss. Miss twice? ;-)

mask


----------



## dotty999

I'm sure I don't know what you mean 

musk


----------



## 2twenty2

husk


----------



## dotty999

hunk


----------



## Gr3iz

hunt

Sneaky wench! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

runt

I'm sure I don't know what you mean..


----------



## 2twenty2

bunt


----------



## Gr3iz

bent


dotty999 said:


> I'm sure I don't know what you mean..


Little miss innocent ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

bint


----------



## 2twenty2

bind


----------



## Gr3iz

bird


----------



## plodr

bard


----------



## dotty999

yard


----------



## Gr3iz

yarn


----------



## 2twenty2

barn


----------



## dotty999

burn


----------



## Gr3iz

burp


----------



## dotty999

burr


----------



## Gr3iz

purr


----------



## 2twenty2

pure


----------



## dotty999

pyre


----------



## Gr3iz

pare


----------



## dotty999

pure


----------



## 2twenty2

sure


----------



## plodr

sore


----------



## 2twenty2

sire


----------



## Gr3iz

site


----------



## 2twenty2

sine


----------



## dotty999

tine


----------



## 2twenty2

cine


----------



## Gr3iz

cite


----------



## 2twenty2

cote


----------



## Gr3iz

coke


----------



## 2twenty2

cope


----------



## plodr

dope


----------



## dotty999

dupe


----------



## 2twenty2

dune


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## Gr3iz

duck


----------



## 2twenty2

dusk


----------



## Gr3iz

dust


----------



## dotty999

duct


----------



## Gr3iz

dict


----------



## 2twenty2

diet


----------



## Gr3iz

dier


----------



## dotty999

deer


----------



## 2twenty2

dear


----------



## Gr3iz

deal


----------



## plodr

teal


----------



## dotty999

tear


----------



## Gr3iz

teak


----------



## 2twenty2

beak


----------



## Gr3iz

bead


----------



## dotty999

dead


----------



## Gr3iz

dean


----------



## dotty999

bean


----------



## plodr

mean


----------



## dotty999

moan


----------



## 2twenty2

moon


----------



## Gr3iz

moot


----------



## dotty999

soot


----------



## 2twenty2

toot


----------



## dotty999

tout


----------



## Gr3iz

tort


----------



## dotty999

fort


----------



## 2twenty2

port


----------



## dotty999

pert


----------



## 2twenty2

vert


----------



## Gr3iz

verb


----------



## dotty999

very


----------



## plodr

vary


----------



## 2twenty2

wary


----------



## Gr3iz

wavy


----------



## dotty999

navy


----------



## 2twenty2

nave


----------



## Gr3iz

name


----------



## 2twenty2

came


----------



## Gr3iz

camp


----------



## 2twenty2

damp


----------



## Gr3iz

dump


----------



## 2twenty2

rump


----------



## Gr3iz

rums


----------



## dotty999

bums


----------



## Gr3iz

buds


----------



## dotty999

beds


----------



## plodr

weds


----------



## Gr3iz

webs


----------



## 2twenty2

wets


----------



## plodr

vets


----------



## Gr3iz

veto


----------



## plodr

Keto


----------



## 2twenty2

keno


----------



## cwwozniak

weno


----------



## dotty999

wino


----------



## cwwozniak

wink

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

wick


----------



## cwwozniak

nick


----------



## plodr

nice


----------



## cwwozniak

rice


----------



## Gr3iz

rife


----------



## cwwozniak

wife


----------



## 2twenty2

life


----------



## Gr3iz

lime


----------



## dotty999

mime


----------



## 2twenty2

time


----------



## dotty999

tome


----------



## cwwozniak

home


----------



## Gr3iz

hole


----------



## dotty999

mole


----------



## cwwozniak

sole

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

role

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rule


----------



## Gr3iz

rune


----------



## dotty999

rung


----------



## cwwozniak

runt


----------



## Gr3iz

rust


----------



## dotty999

rent


----------



## plodr

dent


----------



## 2twenty2

vent


----------



## cwwozniak

gent


----------



## RT

bent


----------



## 2twenty2

tent ⛺


----------



## cwwozniak

sent


----------



## plodr

went


----------



## cwwozniak

west


----------



## 2twenty2

jest


----------



## cwwozniak

pest

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

pelt


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pent


----------



## dotty999

tent


----------



## Gr3iz

tend


----------



## cwwozniak

tens

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

tons


----------



## cwwozniak

sons


----------



## plodr

sins


----------



## cwwozniak

sips


----------



## dotty999

sups


----------



## 2twenty2

saps


----------



## cwwozniak

sags

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

lags


----------



## cwwozniak

gags


----------



## Gr3iz

gaps

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## cwwozniak

laps

A belated Happy hump day to you, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

lips


----------



## Gr3iz

lies


----------



## 2twenty2

libs


----------



## plodr

fibs


----------



## 2twenty2

dibs


----------



## cwwozniak

gibs


----------



## 2twenty2

ribs


----------



## cwwozniak

bibs


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

jibs


----------



## cwwozniak

nibs


----------



## Gr3iz

nits


----------



## cwwozniak

pits

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pith

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

path


----------



## cwwozniak

pate


----------



## Gr3iz

pace


----------



## cwwozniak

pare


----------



## plodr

hare


----------



## 2twenty2

dare


----------



## cwwozniak

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

tare


----------



## Gr3iz

tart


----------



## cwwozniak

wart


----------



## Gr3iz

waft


----------



## cwwozniak

wait


----------



## Gr3iz

want


----------



## cwwozniak

rant


----------



## Gr3iz

rank

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## plodr

rack


----------



## cwwozniak

tack

Hi, Liz and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

tact


----------



## dotty999

pact


----------



## 2twenty2

fact


----------



## dotty999

face


----------



## cwwozniak

pace

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

mace

Hi Chuck! almost bedtime for me


----------



## Gr3iz

made


----------



## dotty999

wade


----------



## Gr3iz

ware


----------



## dotty999

rare


----------



## Gr3iz

race


----------



## dotty999

rave


----------



## Gr3iz

rake


----------



## 2twenty2

rate


----------



## dotty999

rite


----------



## 2twenty2

rote


----------



## Gr3iz

rope


----------



## plodr

cope


----------



## cwwozniak

cone


----------



## 2twenty2

cove


----------



## dotty999

love


----------



## 2twenty2

live


----------



## dotty999

jive


----------



## Gr3iz

jibe


----------



## cwwozniak

jibs


----------



## Gr3iz

jigs


----------



## 2twenty2

figs


----------



## plodr

fins


----------



## dotty999

bins


----------



## Gr3iz

bind


----------



## 2twenty2

bird


----------



## dotty999

bard


----------



## 2twenty2

lard


----------



## dotty999

lark


----------



## Gr3iz

lank


----------



## 2twenty2

link


----------



## Gr3iz

lick


----------



## cwwozniak

pick

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

Pict

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

pint


----------



## Gr3iz

pine


----------



## cwwozniak

pink


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## 2twenty2

link


----------



## dotty999

lank


----------



## cwwozniak

lunk


----------



## Gr3iz

lurk


----------



## 2twenty2

lark


----------



## Gr3iz

lack


----------



## cwwozniak

back


----------



## plodr

bark


----------



## dotty999

mark


----------



## cwwozniak

park


----------



## 2twenty2

dark


----------



## dotty999

dirk


----------



## cwwozniak

dire


----------



## Gr3iz

dirt


----------



## 2twenty2

dart


----------



## Gr3iz

darn


----------



## plodr

warn


----------



## 2twenty2

ward


----------



## Gr3iz

wand


----------



## dotty999

rand


----------



## Gr3iz

raid


----------



## 2twenty2

laid


----------



## dotty999

lard


----------



## Gr3iz

laud


----------



## dotty999

baud


----------



## Gr3iz

bald


----------



## cwwozniak

bold

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bond

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bong


----------



## plodr

song


----------



## cwwozniak

gong


----------



## dotty999

gang


----------



## cwwozniak

rang


----------



## dotty999

rung


----------



## cwwozniak

bung


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt


----------



## cwwozniak

hunt

Good Morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hurt

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

curt


----------



## 2twenty2

cult


----------



## cwwozniak

cull


----------



## plodr

dull


----------



## dotty999

duel


----------



## Gr3iz

dual


----------



## plodr

dull


----------



## dotty999

bull


----------



## cwwozniak

bulk


----------



## Gr3iz

buck


----------



## cwwozniak

tuck


----------



## 2twenty2

luck


----------



## cwwozniak

muck


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

Duck!


----------



## cwwozniak

suck

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

puck


----------



## cwwozniak

puce


----------



## plodr

pace


----------



## cwwozniak

mace


----------



## Gr3iz

mane


----------



## 2twenty2

bane


----------



## cwwozniak

bake


----------



## Gr3iz

bale


----------



## plodr

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

kame


----------



## cwwozniak

fame


----------



## Gr3iz

fate


----------



## plodr

late


----------



## Gr3iz

lath


----------



## cwwozniak

bath


----------



## Gr3iz

bash


----------



## dotty999

cash


----------



## 2twenty2

dash


----------



## Gr3iz

mash


----------



## 2twenty2

gash


----------



## plodr

wash


----------



## dotty999

wasp


----------



## cwwozniak

wap


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> wap


Oops ?


----------



## cwwozniak

Oooops.

warp


----------



## Gr3iz

ware


----------



## cwwozniak

hare


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hate


----------



## Gr3iz

hath


----------



## cwwozniak

bath

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bate 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

gate


----------



## 2twenty2

sate


----------



## cwwozniak

mate


----------



## plodr

rate


----------



## Gr3iz

rage


----------



## dotty999

rags


----------



## Gr3iz

rats


----------



## 2twenty2

rams


----------



## dotty999

rims


----------



## cwwozniak

rids

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

ribs


----------



## Gr3iz

rigs


----------



## 2twenty2

rips


----------



## plodr

tips


----------



## Gr3iz

tics


----------



## dotty999

tins


----------



## Gr3iz

tint


----------



## 2twenty2

ting


----------



## cwwozniak

tine

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

time


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

tide


----------



## cwwozniak

tile


----------



## plodr

bile


----------



## cwwozniak

wile


----------



## dotty999

file


----------



## 2twenty2

rile


----------



## dotty999

role


----------



## cwwozniak

rope


----------



## Gr3iz

rode

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

rove


----------



## Gr3iz

robe


----------



## cwwozniak

robs


----------



## Gr3iz

rots


----------



## cwwozniak

rods


----------



## 2twenty2

bods


----------



## plodr

I hear an echo. 

nods


----------



## Gr3iz

node


----------



## dotty999

code


----------



## Gr3iz

coke


----------



## dotty999

poke


----------



## Gr3iz

pone


----------



## dotty999

pony


----------



## Gr3iz

pond


----------



## dotty999

pend


----------



## Gr3iz

peed


----------



## dotty999

reed


----------



## cwwozniak

heed


----------



## Gr3iz

head


----------



## 2twenty2

bead


----------



## cwwozniak

lead

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

lend


----------



## cwwozniak

rend


----------



## plodr

tend


----------



## cwwozniak

tent


----------



## dotty999

rent


----------



## Gr3iz

rend


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rind


----------



## cwwozniak

find

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

hind


----------



## Gr3iz

hint

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

hunt


----------



## cwwozniak

hurt

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

hart


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

harm


----------



## cwwozniak

hark


----------



## Gr3iz

hack

If anyone has the time, please join us for the TSG game hour - 2 p.m. EDT. We've had some good times playing word games with multiple people, but the more, the merrier!


----------



## cwwozniak

heck


----------



## Gr3iz

hick


----------



## cwwozniak

hock


----------



## Gr3iz

hook


----------



## plodr

cook


----------



## Gr3iz

conk

Liz, join us for the TSG games ... Just join the chat when Mike opens it ...


----------



## cwwozniak

cone


----------



## dotty999

bone


----------



## Gr3iz

bond


----------



## 2twenty2

fond


----------



## dotty999

fend


----------



## Gr3iz

feed


----------



## 2twenty2

reed


----------



## Gr3iz

reef


----------



## dotty999

beef


----------



## cwwozniak

beer


----------



## Gr3iz

beet


----------



## cwwozniak

best


----------



## Gr3iz

belt


----------



## plodr

Celt


----------



## cwwozniak

colt


----------



## 2twenty2

cult


----------



## cwwozniak

cull

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

cell


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bell


----------



## dotty999

bull


----------



## cwwozniak

mull

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

gull

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

gulp


----------



## dotty999

pulp


----------



## Gr3iz

pule


----------



## dotty999

mule


----------



## Gr3iz

mute


----------



## dotty999

cute


----------



## Gr3iz

cure


----------



## dotty999

lure


----------



## Gr3iz

lute


----------



## 2twenty2

lube


----------



## cwwozniak

lobe


----------



## dotty999

robe


----------



## cwwozniak

rote

Hi, Dotty1


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rope


----------



## plodr

rove


----------



## dotty999

cove


----------



## 2twenty2

dove


----------



## dotty999

move


----------



## 2twenty2

love


----------



## dotty999

lose


----------



## Gr3iz

lost


----------



## plodr

post


----------



## dotty999

past


----------



## 2twenty2

pass


----------



## cwwozniak

mass

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lass


----------



## cwwozniak

lags


----------



## 2twenty2

laps


----------



## cwwozniak

maps


----------



## dotty999

caps


----------



## plodr

saps


----------



## Gr3iz

sass


----------



## cwwozniak

saws


----------



## Gr3iz

sawn


----------



## cwwozniak

dawn


----------



## Gr3iz

darn


----------



## cwwozniak

barn

G'night, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

burn


----------



## cwwozniak

burl 

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

curl


----------



## dotty999

curt

Hi Chuck, Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

cart


----------



## dotty999

fart


----------



## cwwozniak

mart


----------



## dotty999

marl


----------



## 2twenty2

mars


----------



## cwwozniak

wars


----------



## dotty999

warm


----------



## Gr3iz

wart


----------



## dotty999

fart


----------



## cwwozniak

tart

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

tort

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

torn


----------



## Gr3iz

town


----------



## dotty999

down


----------



## Gr3iz

doon


----------



## dotty999

loon


----------



## Gr3iz

loin


----------



## dotty999

coin


----------



## cwwozniak

chin


----------



## plodr

shin


----------



## cwwozniak

shun


----------



## dotty999

stun


----------



## cwwozniak

spun


----------



## Gr3iz

span


----------



## dotty999

spat


----------



## cwwozniak

spit


----------



## Gr3iz

spot


----------



## 2twenty2

soot


----------



## dotty999

foot


----------



## 2twenty2

loot


----------



## plodr

look


----------



## dotty999

loop


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## dotty999

lion


----------



## Gr3iz

lien


----------



## cwwozniak

lied


----------



## dotty999

died


----------



## cwwozniak

dies


----------



## dotty999

does


----------



## cwwozniak

dogs


----------



## plodr

logs


----------



## cwwozniak

bogs


----------



## dotty999

cogs


----------



## cwwozniak

cows


----------



## dotty999

mows


----------



## cwwozniak

mobs


----------



## dotty999

cobs


----------



## cwwozniak

cots


----------



## dotty999

cats


----------



## 2twenty2

bats


----------



## Gr3iz

bath


----------



## 2twenty2

lath


----------



## plodr

lash


----------



## cwwozniak

lush

Hi, 2t2 and Liz.


----------



## Gr3iz

lust


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bust


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

buns

Hi Mark!


----------



## dotty999

bunk

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

dunk

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

hunk


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

lunk


----------



## dotty999

lune


----------



## Gr3iz

lute


----------



## cwwozniak

late


----------



## Gr3iz

lade


----------



## cwwozniak

wade


----------



## Gr3iz

wake


----------



## dotty999

fake


----------



## cwwozniak

fame


----------



## dotty999

lame


----------



## Gr3iz

lamb


----------



## dotty999

limb


----------



## 2twenty2

lime


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

dime


----------



## 2twenty2

time


----------



## dotty999

tile


----------



## 2twenty2

mile


----------



## dotty999

milk


----------



## Gr3iz

mink


----------



## dotty999

monk


----------



## Gr3iz

mock


----------



## dotty999

dock


----------



## Gr3iz

dork


----------



## plodr

pork


----------



## dotty999

park


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

perk


----------



## Gr3iz

peek


----------



## 2twenty2

peak


----------



## dotty999

beak


----------



## 2twenty2

leak


----------



## dotty999

lean


----------



## 2twenty2

dean


----------



## Gr3iz

deal


----------



## cwwozniak

seal

Good morning, Mark, 2t2, and Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

sell

Hey Chuck!


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

bell


----------



## Gr3iz

belt


----------



## plodr

melt


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## dotty999

beat


----------



## Gr3iz

boat


----------



## dotty999

coat


----------



## 2twenty2

cost


----------



## dotty999

colt


----------



## Gr3iz

coot


----------



## 2twenty2

loot


----------



## dotty999

loop


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## plodr

loan


----------



## dotty999

loaf


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

loan


----------



## 2twenty2

moan


----------



## Gr3iz

mown


----------



## 2twenty2

gown


----------



## Gr3iz

goon


----------



## 2twenty2

boon


----------



## cwwozniak

moon


----------



## dotty999

moan

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

moat

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

coat

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

coal


----------



## plodr

coil


----------



## cwwozniak

roil


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

boil


----------



## cwwozniak

bail


----------



## Gr3iz

bait


----------



## dotty999

wait


----------



## 2twenty2

gait


----------



## Gr3iz

gain


----------



## 2twenty2

wain


----------



## Gr3iz

warn


----------



## dotty999

darn


----------



## cwwozniak

barn

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

tarn


----------



## cwwozniak

tart


----------



## 2twenty2

tarp


----------



## dotty999

carp


----------



## cwwozniak

harp


----------



## plodr

hare


----------



## Gr3iz

hale


----------



## dotty999

pale


----------



## cwwozniak

pole


----------



## 2twenty2

pile


----------



## cwwozniak

pike


----------



## dotty999

pile


----------



## Gr3iz

We like piles ... ;-)

pine


----------



## 2twenty2

pone


----------



## Gr3iz

pond


----------



## 2twenty2

pong


----------



## plodr

song


----------



## 2twenty2

dong


----------



## dotty999

dung


----------



## Gr3iz

dunk


----------



## dotty999

dank


----------



## Gr3iz

dark


----------



## 2twenty2

bark


----------



## dotty999

hark


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

lark


----------



## Gr3iz

lack


----------



## cwwozniak

tack


----------



## Gr3iz

task


----------



## 2twenty2

tusk


----------



## dotty999

musk


----------



## plodr

dusk


----------



## cwwozniak

busk

Hi, Liz, Dotty, and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

rusk

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

rust


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

ruse


----------



## Gr3iz

rude


----------



## dotty999

dude


----------



## 2twenty2

nude


----------



## Gr3iz

nuke


----------



## plodr

duke


----------



## dotty999

****


----------



## 2twenty2

dike


----------



## cwwozniak

dine


----------



## Gr3iz

dire


----------



## dotty999

hire


----------



## 2twenty2

wire


----------



## dotty999

hire


----------



## plodr

here


----------



## dotty999

hero


----------



## 2twenty2

herd


----------



## Gr3iz

heed


----------



## 2twenty2

head


----------



## Gr3iz

heal


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

hear


----------



## dotty999

hoar


----------



## Gr3iz

hoes

Hey knuck! Hi Dotty.


----------



## cwwozniak

hoar -> hoes
New rules?

boar

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

I meant hoer, but ...

boor

Mornin Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

poor


----------



## cwwozniak

pool

Mark, for a moment I thought you did what I do sometimes. Before typing in my entry, I try to make sure I don't create a dead-end word and try to come up with a word that could be made from my entry. I then type in that word.


----------



## Gr3iz

pooh

I have been known to do that, too, Chuck ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

poof


----------



## cwwozniak

hoof


----------



## plodr

hook


----------



## dotty999

cook


----------



## Gr3iz

cork


----------



## cwwozniak

cord


----------



## dotty999

word


----------



## 2twenty2

lord


----------



## Gr3iz

loud


----------



## 2twenty2

laud


----------



## dotty999

baud


----------



## 2twenty2

band


----------



## dotty999

sand


----------



## plodr

sane


----------



## dotty999

cane


----------



## 2twenty2

bane


----------



## dotty999

bang


----------



## Gr3iz

bank


----------



## dotty999

lank


----------



## Gr3iz

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

luck


----------



## dotty999

lick


----------



## Gr3iz

link


----------



## dotty999

pink


----------



## Gr3iz

pint


----------



## 2twenty2

ping


----------



## dotty999

pong


----------



## 2twenty2

pang


----------



## Gr3iz

pant


----------



## dotty999

pent


----------



## 2twenty2

punt


----------



## cwwozniak

pint


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

ping


----------



## cwwozniak

wing

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## plodr

wink


----------



## cwwozniak

wind


----------



## Gr3iz

wick


----------



## 2twenty2

Oops?


----------



## Gr3iz

wine

Oops indeed, knuck! <sigh>


----------



## cwwozniak

wipe


----------



## RT

pipe


----------



## 2twenty2

pope


----------



## cwwozniak

pops


----------



## dotty999

fops


----------



## Gr3iz

fogs


----------



## cwwozniak

logs

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

logo

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

loge


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lope


----------



## cwwozniak

dope

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## plodr

dome


----------



## cwwozniak

dame


----------



## dotty999

came


----------



## cwwozniak

cane


----------



## dotty999

sane


----------



## 2twenty2

bane


----------



## Gr3iz

bare


----------



## dotty999

byre


----------



## Gr3iz

byte


----------



## cwwozniak

bite


----------



## dotty999

rite


----------



## cwwozniak

rile 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

rule

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rude


----------



## dotty999

rode


----------



## Gr3iz

rove


----------



## dotty999

move


----------



## Gr3iz

mode


----------



## dotty999

made


----------



## 2twenty2

Mede


----------



## dotty999

cede


----------



## Gr3iz

cere


----------



## dotty999

here


----------



## Gr3iz

herd


----------



## cwwozniak

head


----------



## 2twenty2

lead


----------



## plodr

lean


----------



## cwwozniak

leak


----------



## dotty999

weak


----------



## Gr3iz

week


----------



## dotty999

teek


----------



## Gr3iz

teak


----------



## 2twenty2

peak


----------



## Gr3iz

perk


----------



## 2twenty2

peek


----------



## Gr3iz

peck


----------



## dotty999

puck


----------



## Gr3iz

punk


----------



## dotty999

bunk


----------



## cwwozniak

junk


----------



## Gr3iz

June


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## 2twenty2

Oops?


----------



## plodr

June ---> dune

Dane


----------



## cwwozniak

dale


----------



## Gr3iz

dare


----------



## dotty999

mare


----------



## 2twenty2

ware


----------



## Gr3iz

warm


----------



## 2twenty2

wart


----------



## Gr3iz

waft


----------



## 2twenty2

want


----------



## dotty999

went


----------



## cwwozniak

west

Hi Dotty, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## plodr

jest


----------



## cwwozniak

vest


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

best


----------



## dotty999

bust


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

hunt


----------



## dotty999

runt


----------



## 2twenty2

rant


----------



## Gr3iz

raft


----------



## dotty999

rift


----------



## Gr3iz

riff


----------



## 2twenty2

ruff


----------



## cwwozniak

buff


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

biff


----------



## cwwozniak

tiff

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## Gr3iz

tift


----------



## cwwozniak

tilt


----------



## Gr3iz

tint


----------



## 2twenty2

tent


----------



## plodr

test


----------



## 2twenty2

jest


----------



## cwwozniak

pest


----------



## 2twenty2

best


----------



## cwwozniak

beat


----------



## dotty999

heat


----------



## Gr3iz

heft


----------



## dotty999

reft


----------



## 2twenty2

deft


----------



## dotty999

dent


----------



## Gr3iz

dene


----------



## 2twenty2

dine


----------



## cwwozniak

line


----------



## 2twenty2

cine


----------



## cwwozniak

cane


----------



## dotty999

cone


----------



## cwwozniak

cove


----------



## 2twenty2

rove


----------



## cwwozniak

wove


----------



## Gr3iz

wore


----------



## dotty999

worm


----------



## 2twenty2

worn


----------



## plodr

born


----------



## cwwozniak

horn


----------



## dotty999

corn


----------



## Gr3iz

cord


----------



## cwwozniak

curd


----------



## 2twenty2

turd


----------



## Gr3iz

turn


----------



## dotty999

tern


----------



## 2twenty2

tarn


----------



## dotty999

barn


----------



## 2twenty2

darn


----------



## dotty999

bark


----------



## Gr3iz

back


----------



## dotty999

buck


----------



## Gr3iz

bunk


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## 2twenty2

gunk


----------



## cwwozniak

punk


----------



## 2twenty2

lunk


----------



## Gr3iz

lurk


----------



## dotty999

lark


----------



## Gr3iz

lack


----------



## dotty999

lank


----------



## 2twenty2

link


----------



## dotty999

sink


----------



## Gr3iz

sine


----------



## 2twenty2

cine


----------



## dotty999

cone


----------



## plodr

cove


----------



## Gr3iz

cope


----------



## dotty999

cape


----------



## Gr3iz

cafe


----------



## dotty999

care


----------



## cwwozniak

case


----------



## 2twenty2

cane


----------



## cwwozniak

wane


----------



## 2twenty2

lane


----------



## cwwozniak

lame


----------



## Gr3iz

lamp


----------



## 2twenty2

limp


----------



## cwwozniak

lime


----------



## Gr3iz

limn


----------



## cwwozniak

lien


----------



## Gr3iz

lied


----------



## cwwozniak

lies


----------



## Gr3iz

lips


----------



## cwwozniak

lids


----------



## 2twenty2

lads


----------



## Gr3iz

lass


----------



## 2twenty2

laws


----------



## Gr3iz

lawn


----------



## dotty999

fawn


----------



## 2twenty2

dawn


----------



## plodr

dawg


----------



## Gr3iz

dang


----------



## 2twenty2

dung


----------



## Gr3iz

dune


----------



## 2twenty2

dude


----------



## Gr3iz

duds


----------



## plodr

dues


----------



## 2twenty2

dubs


----------



## Gr3iz

duns


----------



## 2twenty2

duos


----------



## Gr3iz

duts


----------



## 2twenty2

ruts


----------



## dotty999

rats


----------



## Gr3iz

rags


----------



## 2twenty2

raps


----------



## dotty999

saps


----------



## 2twenty2

taps


----------



## dotty999

tape


----------



## 2twenty2

gape


----------



## dotty999

nape


----------



## plodr

nope


----------



## Gr3iz

node


----------



## 2twenty2

note


----------



## Gr3iz

none


----------



## dotty999

cone


----------



## Gr3iz

cope


----------



## 2twenty2

code


----------



## Gr3iz

coke


----------



## dotty999

poke


----------



## 2twenty2

toke


----------



## Gr3iz

tome


----------



## 2twenty2

home


----------



## plodr

hope


----------



## 2twenty2

hole


----------



## dotty999

pole


----------



## 2twenty2

mole


----------



## dotty999

male


----------



## Gr3iz

mage


----------



## 2twenty2

mace


----------



## Gr3iz

mane


----------



## 2twenty2

mare


----------



## plodr

dare


----------



## 2twenty2

fare


----------



## dotty999

fart


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## dotty999

tart


----------



## Gr3iz

tact


----------



## 2twenty2

pact


----------



## plodr

pant


----------



## cwwozniak

past


----------



## dotty999

post


----------



## cwwozniak

pose

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Dotty!

posh


----------



## cwwozniak

push

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

puss


----------



## cwwozniak

puns


----------



## Gr3iz

punk


----------



## 2twenty2

pink


----------



## cwwozniak

pint


----------



## 2twenty2

hint


----------



## cwwozniak

lint


----------



## 2twenty2

dint


----------



## cwwozniak

ding


----------



## Gr3iz

dine


----------



## 2twenty2

dire


----------



## cwwozniak

dive


----------



## plodr

hive


----------



## dotty999

five


----------



## 2twenty2

Hello Dotty!

jive


----------



## Gr3iz

jibe


----------



## cwwozniak

vibe

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

vile


----------



## cwwozniak

rile

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

bile


----------



## cwwozniak

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## Gr3iz

bolt

Hey, knuck! Why didn't you stick around and play the games earlier? Or at least stick around for the chat?


----------



## dotty999

belt


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> *Hey, knuck! Why didn't you stick around and play the games earlier?* Or at least stick around for the chat?


Wasn't in the mood. Besides didn't want to kick you guys butts with my gaming expertise 

bent


----------



## dotty999

rent


----------



## 2twenty2

tent


----------



## dotty999

tint


----------



## 2twenty2

dint


----------



## cwwozniak

dirt

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dirk


----------



## dotty999

disk


----------



## Gr3iz

dish



2twenty2 said:


> Wasn't in the mood. Besides didn't want to kick you guys butts with my gaming expertise


Maybe you could have gotten in the mood ... Besides, we really need someone to put Mike in his place! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

fish


----------



## Gr3iz

fist


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Maybe you could have gotten in the mood ... Besides, we really need someone to put Mike in his place! ;-)




fast


----------



## plodr

fact


----------



## 2twenty2

pact


----------



## dotty999

past


----------



## 2twenty2

pant


----------



## dotty999

rant


----------



## 2twenty2

cant


----------



## Gr3iz

cast


----------



## dotty999

fast


----------



## 2twenty2

last


----------



## plodr

lost


----------



## 2twenty2

lust


----------



## dotty999

dust


----------



## 2twenty2

bust


----------



## dotty999

busy


----------



## 2twenty2

bush


----------



## Gr3iz

buss


----------



## dotty999

bass


----------



## 2twenty2

mass


----------



## dotty999

mess


----------



## Gr3iz

meds


----------



## dotty999

muds


----------



## plodr

muss


----------



## Gr3iz

musk


----------



## dotty999

mask hate having to wear one on public transport but we all have to abide by the law right now!


----------



## Gr3iz

They steam up my glasses! And it's hard breathing through them ... <sigh>

mack


----------



## cwwozniak

mock


----------



## 2twenty2

monk


----------



## dotty999

mink


----------



## 2twenty2

milk


----------



## plodr

mill


----------



## dotty999

mall


----------



## 2twenty2

mull


----------



## dotty999

bull


----------



## Gr3iz

bulk


----------



## 2twenty2

bilk


----------



## Gr3iz

bile


----------



## 2twenty2

bike


----------



## dotty999

byke


----------



## 2twenty2

****


----------



## plodr

Duke


----------



## Gr3iz

dune


----------



## dotty999

dene


----------



## Gr3iz

dent


----------



## 2twenty2

debt


----------



## Gr3iz

deft


----------



## cwwozniak

left

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

loft


----------



## plodr

soft


----------



## dotty999

sofa


----------



## Gr3iz

soda

Greetings all!

If you have the time and inclination, please join us for games and chat tomorrow here. The games start about 2 EDT and the chat room is open during the games, but officially starts about 3 EDT. The more the merrier!! The games are fun word-type or trivia-like games.


----------



## 2twenty2

sods


----------



## Gr3iz

suds


----------



## dotty999

buds


----------



## 2twenty2

bugs


----------



## Gr3iz

bums


----------



## 2twenty2

buns


----------



## dotty999

guns


----------



## plodr

runs


----------



## dotty999

rubs


----------



## cwwozniak

hubs


----------



## Gr3iz

hugs


----------



## cwwozniak

huts


----------



## Gr3iz

hubs


----------



## cwwozniak

nubs


----------



## Gr3iz

nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

nuns


----------



## dotty999

buns


----------



## cwwozniak

bums

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

sums

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

gums


----------



## cwwozniak

hums


----------



## plodr

hams


----------



## dotty999

rams


----------



## 2twenty2

dams


----------



## cwwozniak

dims


----------



## 2twenty2

digs


----------



## dotty999

wigs


----------



## RT

wits


----------



## Gr3iz

with


----------



## cwwozniak

pith


----------



## Gr3iz

pity


----------



## 2twenty2

pits


----------



## Gr3iz

pips


----------



## dotty999

zips


----------



## cwwozniak

zaps


----------



## plodr

maps


----------



## dotty999

raps


----------



## 2twenty2

caps


----------



## dotty999

taps


----------



## Gr3iz

tape


----------



## 2twenty2

cape


----------



## cwwozniak

cave


----------



## Gr3iz

case


----------



## cwwozniak

cane


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## plodr

cart


----------



## cwwozniak

cast


----------



## dotty999

fast


----------



## 2twenty2

last


----------



## Gr3iz

lash


----------



## dotty999

hash


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## cwwozniak

bask


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

base


----------



## dotty999

case


----------



## Gr3iz

cask


----------



## plodr

task


----------



## dotty999

mask

of which I now have a few due to the corona virus


----------



## 2twenty2

bask


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## dotty999

talk


----------



## 2twenty2

walk


----------



## Gr3iz

wack


----------



## dotty999

wick


----------



## plodr

pick


----------



## dotty999

pink


----------



## Gr3iz

pine


----------



## dotty999

fine


----------



## 2twenty2

dine


----------



## Gr3iz

dire


----------



## dotty999

tire


----------



## cwwozniak

tore


----------



## dotty999

core


----------



## plodr

care


----------



## Gr3iz

tare


----------



## dotty999

dare


----------



## Gr3iz

darn


----------



## dotty999

barn


----------



## Gr3iz

bard


----------



## dotty999

lard


----------



## 2twenty2

card


----------



## Gr3iz

carp


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cast


----------



## dotty999

fast


----------



## 2twenty2

mast


----------



## cwwozniak

vast


----------



## plodr

vase


----------



## 2twenty2

vise


----------



## Gr3iz

vile


----------



## dotty999

file


----------



## Gr3iz

fife


----------



## cwwozniak

wife


----------



## 2twenty2

life


----------



## Gr3iz

like


----------



## plodr

lime


----------



## dotty999

dime


----------



## cwwozniak

mime

Hi, Dotty, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

mire

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

mike


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mite


----------



## cwwozniak

mate

Good morning, 2twenty2!


----------



## Gr3iz

made


----------



## dotty999

mode


----------



## plodr

bode


----------



## 2twenty2

lode


----------



## Gr3iz

lore


----------



## cwwozniak

wore


----------



## Gr3iz

word


----------



## dotty999

work


----------



## 2twenty2

worn


----------



## dotty999

warn


----------



## Gr3iz

wain


----------



## dotty999

vain


----------



## Gr3iz

vein


----------



## dotty999

veil


dotty999 said:


> vain


----------



## 2twenty2

veal


----------



## plodr

seal


----------



## Gr3iz

sell


----------



## 2twenty2

sill


----------



## cwwozniak

silt


----------



## Gr3iz

sift


----------



## 2twenty2

soft


----------



## dotty999

soot


----------



## 2twenty2

loot


----------



## Gr3iz

lost


----------



## dotty999

lout


----------



## Gr3iz

loud


----------



## 2twenty2

lour


----------



## dotty999

tour


----------



## 2twenty2

sour


----------



## dotty999

pour


----------



## Gr3iz

poor


----------



## plodr

pool


----------



## dotty999

fool


----------



## Gr3iz

foil


----------



## 2twenty2

toil


----------



## Gr3iz

toll


----------



## 2twenty2

moll


----------



## dotty999

mall


----------



## cwwozniak

mull

Hi, Dotty. 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

mule

Hi Chuck! better late than never


----------



## plodr

male


----------



## dotty999

pale

Hi Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

pate

Hey all!


----------



## dotty999

date


----------



## Gr3iz

data


----------



## 2twenty2

nata


----------



## Gr3iz

naga


----------



## dotty999

nags


----------



## Gr3iz

naps


----------



## plodr

saps


----------



## cwwozniak

gaps


----------



## dotty999

raps


----------



## cwwozniak

rams


----------



## Gr3iz

rays


----------



## dotty999

ways


----------



## cwwozniak

wads


----------



## dotty999

cads


----------



## cwwozniak

pads


----------



## 2twenty2

dads


----------



## Gr3iz

dabs


----------



## cwwozniak

gabs


----------



## dotty999

tabs


----------



## cwwozniak

tubs

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

cubs


----------



## plodr

cuts


----------



## dotty999

ruts


----------



## Gr3iz

rubs


----------



## 2twenty2

rugs


----------



## dotty999

rigs


----------



## Gr3iz

ribs


----------



## 2twenty2

rims


----------



## Gr3iz

rime


----------



## 2twenty2

rite


----------



## cwwozniak

kite


----------



## plodr

site


----------



## cwwozniak

mite


----------



## Gr3iz

mire


----------



## cwwozniak

hire


----------



## dotty999

wire


----------



## 2twenty2

fire


----------



## dotty999

firm


----------



## Gr3iz

film


----------



## cwwozniak

file


----------



## Gr3iz

five


----------



## 2twenty2

fife


----------



## Gr3iz

fire


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> fire


Again! 🙁

fore


----------



## dotty999

fork


----------



## 2twenty2

fort


----------



## Gr3iz

font


----------



## 2twenty2

foot


----------



## Gr3iz

fool


----------



## plodr

tool


----------



## dotty999

toot


----------



## cwwozniak

boot

Hi, Dotty. Liz, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

bolt

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

dolt


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

molt


----------



## Gr3iz

moat

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

most


----------



## cwwozniak

cost


----------



## Gr3iz

coot


----------



## 2twenty2

loot


----------



## Gr3iz

loft


----------



## cwwozniak

lift

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

lint

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

list


----------



## plodr

last


----------



## cwwozniak

lust


----------



## dotty999

dust

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

gust

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

must


----------



## cwwozniak

muse


----------



## Gr3iz

mute


----------



## cwwozniak

mutt


----------



## 2twenty2

butt


----------



## cwwozniak

bunt


----------



## dotty999

runt


----------



## cwwozniak

rant


----------



## Gr3iz

raft


----------



## plodr

daft


----------



## 2twenty2

dart


----------



## dotty999

dirt


----------



## 2twenty2

dint


----------



## Gr3iz

diet


----------



## 2twenty2

dies


----------



## plodr

lies


----------



## dotty999

pies


----------



## cwwozniak

pigs

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

digs

Hi Chuck! better late than never


----------



## 2twenty2

figs


----------



## dotty999

rigs


----------



## Gr3iz

rips


----------



## dotty999

pips


----------



## 2twenty2

dips


----------



## Gr3iz

dims


----------



## dotty999

digs


----------



## 2twenty2

dibs


----------



## dotty999

bibs


----------



## 2twenty2

fibs


----------



## plodr

fins


----------



## dotty999

sins


----------



## 2twenty2

tins


----------



## dotty999

fins


----------



## Gr3iz

fink


----------



## 2twenty2

funk


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## plodr

dank


----------



## 2twenty2

dink


----------



## Gr3iz

dirk


----------



## cwwozniak

dark


----------



## dotty999

dart


----------



## Gr3iz

daft


----------



## dotty999

waft


----------



## cwwozniak

wait


----------



## Gr3iz

wart


----------



## plodr

part


----------



## dotty999

park


----------



## 2twenty2

para


----------



## Gr3iz

pare


----------



## 2twenty2

pate


----------



## plodr

date


----------



## 2twenty2

sate


----------



## cwwozniak

fate

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

fare


----------



## dotty999

fire


----------



## Gr3iz

fine


----------



## dotty999

dine


----------



## Gr3iz

dive


----------



## dotty999

diva


----------



## Gr3iz

dika


----------



## cwwozniak

dike


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

duke


----------



## cwwozniak

dune

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

dude


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

nude


----------



## Gr3iz

nuke 

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

puke


----------



## plodr

pike


----------



## Gr3iz

pika


----------



## 2twenty2

pita


----------



## cwwozniak

pith


----------



## dotty999

path


----------



## Gr3iz

pate


----------



## dotty999

rate


----------



## Gr3iz

raze


----------



## cwwozniak

faze

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

fare


----------



## Gr3iz

fart

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty!


----------



## cwwozniak

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## cwwozniak

cast


----------



## dotty999

case

Hi boys!


----------



## 2twenty2

cave


----------



## plodr

save


----------



## cwwozniak

sane


----------



## Gr3iz

sand


----------



## 2twenty2

sang


----------



## dotty999

tang


----------



## 2twenty2

gang


----------



## cwwozniak

rang

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

rung


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dung


----------



## cwwozniak

dunk


----------



## dotty999

dank

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tank


----------



## dotty999

task


----------



## 2twenty2

bask


----------



## dotty999

base


----------



## Gr3iz

bane


----------



## dotty999

lane


----------



## 2twenty2

cane


----------



## plodr

care


----------



## cwwozniak

cage


----------



## Gr3iz

cape


----------



## dotty999

cope


----------



## plodr

mope


----------



## Gr3iz

mode


----------



## dotty999

more


----------



## 2twenty2

mote


----------



## cwwozniak

mole


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

move


----------



## cwwozniak

love

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

dove


----------



## cwwozniak

wove


----------



## dotty999

wave


----------



## cwwozniak

gave

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

game


----------



## dotty999

fame


----------



## Gr3iz

faze


----------



## dotty999

daze


----------



## cwwozniak

maze


----------



## Gr3iz

mane


----------



## dotty999

vane


----------



## Gr3iz

vase


----------



## dotty999

vise


----------



## 2twenty2

vice


----------



## dotty999

vile


----------



## 2twenty2

vine


----------



## dotty999

vino


----------



## 2twenty2

wino


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## 2twenty2

*pink*


----------



## Gr3iz

pint


----------



## cwwozniak

pins


----------



## dotty999

pans

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

puns


----------



## dotty999

punt


----------



## 2twenty2

pant


----------



## plodr

want


----------



## dotty999

rant


----------



## 2twenty2

runt


----------



## dotty999

punt


----------



## Gr3iz

You sure like to punt, doncha? ;-)

punk


----------



## dotty999

I'm a terrible repeater! 

bunk


----------



## Gr3iz

No, actually you are very good at it! ;-)

buck


----------



## cwwozniak

bulk


----------



## Gr3iz

bull


----------



## dotty999

burl


----------



## 2twenty2

burn


----------



## cwwozniak

burr


----------



## dotty999

curr


----------



## cwwozniak

curd


----------



## dotty999

card


----------



## cwwozniak

lard


----------



## plodr

yard


----------



## cwwozniak

ward


----------



## 2twenty2

bard


----------



## dotty999

hard


----------



## Gr3iz

hand


----------



## dotty999

rand


----------



## Gr3iz

raid


----------



## dotty999

maid


----------



## Gr3iz

mail


----------



## dotty999

pail


----------



## plodr

bail


----------



## dotty999

boil


----------



## 2twenty2

toil


----------



## Gr3iz

toll


----------



## dotty999

till


----------



## Gr3iz

tilt


----------



## dotty999

tint


----------



## Gr3iz

tine


----------



## Gr3iz

tote


----------



## 2twenty2

tore


----------



## Gr3iz

torn


----------



## dotty999

corn


----------



## Gr3iz

Huh??? You're supposed to change one letter, not leave one letter unchanged ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

born


----------



## Gr3iz

boon


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## dotty999

loop


----------



## Gr3iz

loot


----------



## plodr

soot


----------



## cwwozniak

slot


----------



## dotty999

slow


----------



## Gr3iz

slew


----------



## dotty999

sled


----------



## Gr3iz

slid


----------



## 2twenty2

slim


----------



## Gr3iz

slam


----------



## 2twenty2

slum


----------



## Gr3iz

slug


----------



## dotty999

slag


----------



## 2twenty2

slat


----------



## dotty999

spat


----------



## cwwozniak

spar


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

Spam


----------



## plodr

spat


----------



## 2twenty2

spay


----------



## dotty999

slay


----------



## 2twenty2

stay


----------



## dotty999

stag


----------



## Gr3iz

stab


----------



## dotty999

stub


----------



## Gr3iz

stud


----------



## plodr

stun


----------



## cwwozniak

spun


----------



## dotty999

span


----------



## Gr3iz

spin


----------



## dotty999

spit


----------



## 2twenty2

slit


----------



## dotty999

slim


----------



## cwwozniak

slam

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

slag


----------



## dotty999

slay

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

slap


----------



## dotty999

swap


----------



## Gr3iz

sway


----------



## dotty999

spay


----------



## Gr3iz

spry


----------



## cwwozniak

sory


----------



## dotty999

sort


----------



## 2twenty2

sore


----------



## cwwozniak

sole


----------



## 2twenty2

pole


----------



## cwwozniak

role


----------



## plodr

Rome


----------



## dotty999

dome


----------



## 2twenty2

tome


----------



## cwwozniak

home


----------



## 2twenty2

Nome


----------



## dotty999

none

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

note

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

node


----------



## cwwozniak

lode


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rode


----------



## cwwozniak

rude

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

dude

Hi Chuck


----------



## 2twenty2

nude


----------



## dotty999

node


----------



## cwwozniak

nods

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

pods


----------



## plodr

pots


----------



## dotty999

pets


----------



## Gr3iz

peas


----------



## dotty999

peal


----------



## Gr3iz

peel


----------



## dotty999

peep


----------



## Gr3iz

peek


----------



## cwwozniak

peak


----------



## dotty999

beak


----------



## cwwozniak

weak

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

week


----------



## dotty999

seek


----------



## Gr3iz

seen


----------



## plodr

been


----------



## cwwozniak

beer


----------



## 2twenty2

bear


----------



## cwwozniak

fear


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dear


----------



## cwwozniak

deal

Hey, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

dell


----------



## Gr3iz

deli


----------



## 2twenty2

Derk


----------



## dotty999

dirk


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahhh, knuck? deli --> Derk???

dirt


----------



## cwwozniak

dart

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Ahhh, knuck? deli --> Derk???


Oops.

cart

Hey Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## cwwozniak

rant


----------



## Gr3iz

raft


----------



## cwwozniak

waft


----------



## Gr3iz

wart


----------



## dotty999

warm


----------



## Gr3iz

ward


----------



## dotty999

card


----------



## Gr3iz

carp


----------



## dotty999

harp


----------



## Gr3iz

hamp


----------



## dotty999

ramp


----------



## plodr

lamp


----------



## dotty999

damp


----------



## Gr3iz

dame


----------



## dotty999

dime


----------



## Gr3iz

dike


----------



## 2twenty2

dire


----------



## dotty999

dirt


----------



## Gr3iz

dint


----------



## dotty999

lint


----------



## plodr

link


----------



## dotty999

mink


----------



## Gr3iz

mirk


----------



## dotty999

dirk


----------



## Gr3iz

dire


----------



## dotty999

wire


----------



## 2twenty2

sire


----------



## dotty999

fire


----------



## Gr3iz

five


----------



## dotty999

file


----------



## 2twenty2

bile


----------



## Gr3iz

bide


----------



## dotty999

hide


----------



## Gr3iz

hike


----------



## dotty999

like


----------



## Gr3iz

live


----------



## plodr

hive


----------



## Gr3iz

hove


----------



## dotty999

cove


----------



## Gr3iz

cone


----------



## dotty999

lone


----------



## Gr3iz

long


----------



## 2twenty2

tong


----------



## cwwozniak

song


----------



## plodr

sing


----------



## cwwozniak

ding


----------



## 2twenty2

king


----------



## cwwozniak

kink

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

fink


----------



## cwwozniak

mink


----------



## 2twenty2

link


----------



## cwwozniak

rink


----------



## 2twenty2

*pink*


----------



## cwwozniak

wink


----------



## Gr3iz

wick


----------



## dotty999

lick


----------



## Gr3iz

lice


----------



## dotty999

vice


----------



## Gr3iz

vile


----------



## dotty999

bile


----------



## Gr3iz

bide


----------



## plodr

hide


----------



## 2twenty2

ride


----------



## Gr3iz

rile


----------



## cwwozniak

role

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

vole

Hi Chuck, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

vote

Hiya Dotty! Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## dotty999

dote


----------



## Gr3iz

doth


----------



## dotty999

both


----------



## Gr3iz

bath


----------



## dotty999

math


----------



## Gr3iz

mash


----------



## dotty999

cash


----------



## Gr3iz

cast


----------



## dotty999

fast


----------



## Gr3iz

fact


----------



## 2twenty2

face


----------



## dotty999

mace


----------



## 2twenty2

lace


----------



## dotty999

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

luck


----------



## cwwozniak

lick

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lock


----------



## cwwozniak

rock


----------



## plodr

hock


----------



## cwwozniak

mock


----------



## Gr3iz

monk


----------



## 2twenty2

mink


----------



## plodr

wink


----------



## cwwozniak

wick


----------



## Gr3iz

wack


----------



## 2twenty2

back


----------



## dotty999

buck


----------



## Gr3iz

bunk


----------



## plodr

gunk


----------



## Gr3iz

guns


----------



## cwwozniak

puns


----------



## 2twenty2

buns


----------



## cwwozniak

bins


----------



## Gr3iz

bind


----------



## dotty999

find


----------



## Gr3iz

fink


----------



## dotty999

rink


----------



## Gr3iz

rind


----------



## cwwozniak

ring


----------



## 2twenty2

rung


----------



## plodr

dung


----------



## 2twenty2

bung


----------



## cwwozniak

lung

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

lune


----------



## cwwozniak

luge

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

lugs

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pugs


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mugs


----------



## Gr3iz

muss


----------



## dotty999

mass


----------



## 2twenty2

miss


----------



## plodr

kiss


----------



## dotty999

hiss


----------



## Gr3iz

hips


----------



## User55555555587

Lips


----------



## 2twenty2

tips


----------



## Gr3iz

tins (not gonna get me with that one, knuck!) ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

ties

Hey Mark, are you familiar with George Carlin's - Seven Words You Can Never Say on Television routine?


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> tins (not gonna get me with that one, knuck!) ;-)


😁

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

hies


----------



## dotty999

ties


----------



## 2twenty2

lies


----------



## dotty999

pies


----------



## cwwozniak

pins

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bins


----------



## plodr

bids


----------



## dotty999

kids


----------



## cwwozniak

kiss


----------



## 2twenty2

hiss


----------



## Gr3iz

Is this another setup? ;-)

hies



cwwozniak said:


> Hey Mark, are you familiar with George Carlin's - Seven Words You Can Never Say on Television routine?


Yeah! I remember that one! He was one of the greats!!


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Is this another setup? ;-)
> 
> hies


😁

ties


----------



## dotty999

vies


----------



## 2twenty2

pies


----------



## dotty999

pins


----------



## 2twenty2

sins


----------



## cwwozniak

sink


----------



## plodr

link


----------



## 2twenty2

wink


----------



## Gr3iz

wick


----------



## dotty999

lick


----------



## 2twenty2

hick


----------



## dotty999

pick


----------



## plodr

puck


----------



## 2twenty2

buck


----------



## cwwozniak

duck


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## cwwozniak

dank


----------



## dotty999

hank


----------



## 2twenty2

lank


----------



## cwwozniak

rank


----------



## 2twenty2

sank


----------



## Gr3iz

sack


----------



## dotty999

rack


----------



## 2twenty2

back


----------



## cwwozniak

pack


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hack


----------



## cwwozniak

tack

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

sack


----------



## plodr

sick


----------



## dotty999

lick


----------



## Gr3iz

link


----------



## cwwozniak

lint


----------



## Gr3iz

lift


----------



## dotty999

life


----------



## 2twenty2

lire


----------



## dotty999

fire


----------



## Gr3iz

file


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty! Hey Mark!

bile


----------



## Gr3iz

bilk

Hey knuck!


----------



## plodr

bulk


----------



## 2twenty2

balk


----------



## dotty999

bald


----------



## Gr3iz

band


----------



## dotty999

sand


----------



## Gr3iz

sane


----------



## dotty999

vane


----------



## Gr3iz

vase


----------



## 2twenty2

vape


----------



## Gr3iz

nape


----------



## 2twenty2

cape


----------



## Gr3iz

care


----------



## dotty999

bare


----------



## Gr3iz

bane


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## Gr3iz

bark


----------



## dotty999

dark


----------



## Gr3iz

dank


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## Gr3iz

duck


----------



## dotty999

suck


----------



## plodr

sack


----------



## dotty999

tack


----------



## Gr3iz

talk


----------



## cwwozniak

tall


----------



## 2twenty2

call


----------



## dotty999

cell


----------



## 2twenty2

bell


----------



## Gr3iz

belt


----------



## cwwozniak

bolt

Hi Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

colt

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

volt


----------



## dotty999

vole


----------



## cwwozniak

mole


----------



## dotty999

move


----------



## cwwozniak

dove


----------



## dotty999

rove


----------



## plodr

rose


----------



## cwwozniak

rope


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rote


----------



## cwwozniak

rode


----------



## dotty999

code


----------



## cwwozniak

mode


----------



## dotty999

made


----------



## cwwozniak

fade


----------



## dotty999

fads


----------



## Gr3iz

fans


----------



## 2twenty2

fats


----------



## Gr3iz

fate


----------



## 2twenty2

date


----------



## Gr3iz

dare


----------



## dotty999

care


----------



## 2twenty2

bare


----------



## dotty999

bark


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## cwwozniak

bask


----------



## dotty999

task


----------



## cwwozniak

mask


----------



## 2twenty2

cask


----------



## Gr3iz

case


----------



## plodr

cape


----------



## dotty999

cope


----------



## Gr3iz

cone


----------



## dotty999

lone


----------



## Gr3iz

long


----------



## dotty999

gong


----------



## 2twenty2

pong


----------



## Gr3iz

pone


----------



## 2twenty2

bone


----------



## dotty999

bane


----------



## plodr

cane


----------



## dotty999

vane


----------



## Gr3iz

vale


----------



## cwwozniak

vase


----------



## Gr3iz

vast

Happy Hump Day pal!


----------



## 2twenty2

cast


----------



## Gr3iz

cask


----------



## cwwozniak

mask

Happy Hump Day, or what's left of it, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

mark

10Q


----------



## cwwozniak

lark

Good night, pal. Almost bedtime for me.


----------



## Gr3iz

lack

G'night. I'm not far behind ...


----------



## 2twenty2

lank


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

dank


----------



## dotty999

dunk

Hi there!


----------



## 2twenty2

lunk


----------



## dotty999

funk


----------



## 2twenty2

bunk


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## plodr

tank


----------



## 2twenty2

sank


----------



## dotty999

sand


----------



## Gr3iz

said


----------



## dotty999

laid


----------



## Gr3iz

lair


----------



## dotty999

fair


----------



## plodr

fail


----------



## 2twenty2

bail


----------



## dotty999

boil


----------



## 2twenty2

roil


----------



## dotty999

coil


----------



## cwwozniak

toil


----------



## 2twenty2

soil


----------



## cwwozniak

sail


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

nail


----------



## cwwozniak

hail

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

fail


----------



## Gr3iz

fall


----------



## 2twenty2

fell


----------



## dotty999

dell


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

bell


----------



## Gr3iz

beal


----------



## dotty999

real


----------



## Gr3iz

reap


----------



## plodr

heap


----------



## Gr3iz

help


----------



## dotty999

hell


----------



## 2twenty2

fell


----------



## Gr3iz

felt


----------



## 2twenty2

belt


----------



## dotty999

melt


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## cwwozniak

meet


----------



## dotty999

feet


----------



## cwwozniak

beet


----------



## Gr3iz

bent


----------



## dotty999

rent


----------



## plodr

cent


----------



## dotty999

dent


----------



## Gr3iz

deft


----------



## dotty999

reft


----------



## 2twenty2

left


----------



## Gr3iz

lest


----------



## cwwozniak

lust


----------



## Gr3iz

lush


----------



## dotty999

mush


----------



## 2twenty2

bush


----------



## dotty999

bash


----------



## plodr

gash


----------



## cwwozniak

rash

Hi, Dotty and Liz!


----------



## dotty999

rasp

Hi Chuck, Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

ramp


----------



## dotty999

rump


----------



## cwwozniak

dump


----------



## dotty999

pump


----------



## Gr3iz

puma


----------



## plodr

PAMA (pomegranate flavored liquor)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gama


----------



## Gr3iz

game


----------



## dotty999

fame


----------



## 2twenty2

lame


----------



## dotty999

same


----------



## cwwozniak

sage


----------



## 2twenty2

page


----------



## Gr3iz

pate


----------



## 2twenty2

pare


----------



## dotty999

pure


----------



## 2twenty2

pore


----------



## dotty999

port


----------



## 2twenty2

porn


----------



## Gr3iz

pork


----------



## dotty999

perk


----------



## 2twenty2

park


----------



## cwwozniak

part

Hi, 2t2 and Dotty!


----------



## plodr

pant


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

punt


----------



## cwwozniak

pent


----------



## Gr3iz

peat


----------



## dotty999

pest


----------



## Gr3iz

pelt


----------



## plodr

Celt


----------



## dotty999

felt


----------



## Gr3iz

feat


----------



## dotty999

beat


----------



## Gr3iz

bear


----------



## dotty999

fear


----------



## cwwozniak

rear


----------



## dotty999

roar


----------



## Gr3iz

road


----------



## 2twenty2

toad


----------



## Gr3iz

toed


----------



## plodr

toes


----------



## Gr3iz

toss


----------



## 2twenty2

Tess


----------



## cwwozniak

teas


----------



## 2twenty2

tens


----------



## Gr3iz

tent


----------



## 2twenty2

tint


----------



## Gr3iz

tilt


----------



## dotty999

wilt


----------



## Gr3iz

wily


----------



## 2twenty2

will


----------



## dotty999

bill


----------



## 2twenty2

dill


----------



## dotty999

doll


----------



## 2twenty2

dull


----------



## dotty999

mull


----------



## 2twenty2

lull


----------



## dotty999

gull


----------



## plodr

hull


----------



## dotty999

hell


----------



## Gr3iz

help


----------



## dotty999

kelp


----------



## 2twenty2

yelp


----------



## Gr3iz

yell


----------



## 2twenty2

bell


----------



## dotty999

bull


----------



## Gr3iz

bulk


----------



## 2twenty2

hulk


----------



## Gr3iz

hunk


----------



## dotty999

funk


----------



## Gr3iz

fund


----------



## dotty999

fend


----------



## Gr3iz

feed


----------



## dotty999

peed


----------



## Gr3iz

peer


----------



## dotty999

seer


----------



## plodr

seek


----------



## dotty999

leek


----------



## 2twenty2

meek


----------



## dotty999

meet


----------



## 2twenty2

meat


----------



## dotty999

seat


----------



## 2twenty2

beat


----------



## dotty999

boat


----------



## 2twenty2

brat


----------



## dotty999

brag


----------



## Gr3iz

brig


----------



## 2twenty2

brim


----------



## dotty999

grim


----------



## Gr3iz

grit


----------



## 2twenty2

grid


----------



## Gr3iz

grip


----------



## cwwozniak

grin

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

gain

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rain


----------



## Gr3iz

ruin


----------



## cwwozniak

rein


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

vein


----------



## cwwozniak

veil


----------



## Gr3iz

veal


----------



## plodr

meal


----------



## dotty999

deal


----------



## cwwozniak

deaf


----------



## dotty999

leaf

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

lean


----------



## Gr3iz

loan


----------



## dotty999

loam


----------



## Gr3iz

loaf


----------



## 2twenty2

load


----------



## cwwozniak

toad


----------



## Gr3iz

told


----------



## dotty999

bold

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

boll

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

poll


----------



## Gr3iz

pool


----------



## dotty999

cool


----------



## Gr3iz

coil


----------



## dotty999

foil


----------



## Gr3iz

fail


----------



## plodr

fall


----------



## dotty999

fell


----------



## cwwozniak

fill


----------



## Gr3iz

file


----------



## cwwozniak

fife


----------



## Gr3iz

fire


----------



## cwwozniak

fare


----------



## Gr3iz

fart


----------



## dotty999

farm


----------



## Gr3iz

firm


----------



## dotty999

fire


----------



## Gr3iz

five


----------



## dotty999

file


----------



## Gr3iz

film


----------



## cwwozniak

firm


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

form


----------



## cwwozniak

dorm

Hey, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

norm


----------



## cwwozniak

worm


----------



## plodr

worn


----------



## dotty999

horn


----------



## cwwozniak

born


----------



## Gr3iz

boon


----------



## cwwozniak

boot


----------



## Gr3iz

bout


----------



## cwwozniak

tout


----------



## Gr3iz

tour


----------



## cwwozniak

torr


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

tore


----------



## cwwozniak

bore

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

core


----------



## cwwozniak

gore


----------



## 2twenty2

fore


----------



## Gr3iz

fork


----------



## plodr

pork


----------



## Gr3iz

porn


----------



## cwwozniak

port


----------



## Gr3iz

poet


----------



## cwwozniak

poem


----------



## Gr3iz

polm


----------



## 2twenty2

pole


----------



## dotty999

role


----------



## Gr3iz

rove


----------



## dotty999

cove


----------



## Gr3iz

code


----------



## dotty999

mode


----------



## Gr3iz

mole


----------



## dotty999

mile


----------



## cwwozniak

milk


----------



## plodr

silk


----------



## dotty999

sulk


----------



## Gr3iz

suck


----------



## plodr

luck


----------



## dotty999

lack


----------



## Gr3iz

lace


----------



## dotty999

mace


----------



## Gr3iz

mare


----------



## dotty999

marl


----------



## Gr3iz

mail


----------



## dotty999

fail


----------



## Gr3iz

fall


----------



## plodr

gall


----------



## dotty999

mall


----------



## Gr3iz

malt


----------



## cwwozniak

molt

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

moot

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

moon


----------



## Gr3iz

morn


----------



## plodr

corn


----------



## dotty999

cork


----------



## 2twenty2

cord


----------



## cwwozniak

core


----------



## 2twenty2

cure


----------



## dotty999

sure


----------



## cwwozniak

pure


----------



## dotty999

pare

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

page


----------



## dotty999

wage

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wale 

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

hale


----------



## Gr3iz

halt


----------



## dotty999

malt


----------



## 2twenty2

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

sale


----------



## plodr

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

dale


----------



## cwwozniak

tale


----------



## Gr3iz

talc


----------



## cwwozniak

tall


----------



## Gr3iz

tail


----------



## cwwozniak

toil


----------



## Gr3iz

tool


----------



## 2twenty2

fool


----------



## Gr3iz

foul


----------



## 2twenty2

four


----------



## Gr3iz

hour


----------



## dotty999

dour


----------



## Gr3iz

doer


----------



## cwwozniak

deer


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

seer


----------



## cwwozniak

seed

Hey, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

send


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

sand


----------



## Gr3iz

sank

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day pal!


----------



## dotty999

bank

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bark

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

dark


----------



## plodr

Mark


----------



## cwwozniak

mare

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

rare


----------



## Gr3iz

rate


----------



## dotty999

fate


----------



## Gr3iz

fame


----------



## dotty999

lame


----------



## 2twenty2

fame


----------



## Gr3iz

fade


----------



## plodr

face


----------



## cwwozniak

fake

Hi, Dotty, Liz, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

rake

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bake


----------



## dotty999

cake


----------



## cwwozniak

wake


----------



## Gr3iz

ware


----------



## dotty999

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

tare


----------



## dotty999

tyre


----------



## cwwozniak

type

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

tope

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tops


----------



## 2twenty2

tips


----------



## cwwozniak

taps

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

caps


----------



## cwwozniak

naps


----------



## 2twenty2

saps


----------



## cwwozniak

gaps


----------



## 2twenty2

raps


----------



## cwwozniak

laps


----------



## 2twenty2

maps


----------



## plodr

mats


----------



## Gr3iz

math


----------



## dotty999

bath


----------



## Gr3iz

bash


----------



## 2twenty2

bush


----------



## Gr3iz

bust


----------



## 2twenty2

lust


----------



## plodr

list


----------



## 2twenty2

last


----------



## dotty999

cast


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## dotty999

pant


----------



## Gr3iz

part


----------



## 2twenty2

pert


----------



## Gr3iz

peat


----------



## dotty999

pest


----------



## 2twenty2

post


----------



## Gr3iz

poot


----------



## dotty999

root


----------



## Gr3iz

riot


----------



## dotty999

rint


----------



## Gr3iz

rift


----------



## dotty999

sift


----------



## Gr3iz

silt


----------



## dotty999

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

sale


----------



## dotty999

bale


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## 2twenty2

bulk


----------



## Gr3iz

bunk


----------



## dotty999

hunk


----------



## Gr3iz

husk


----------



## dotty999

musk


----------



## 2twenty2

tusk


----------



## Gr3iz

tush


----------



## plodr

bush


----------



## Gr3iz

buss


----------



## dotty999

fuss


----------



## Gr3iz

furs


----------



## 2twenty2

firs


----------



## Gr3iz

fins


----------



## dotty999

fans


----------



## 2twenty2

fang


----------



## dotty999

bang


----------



## Gr3iz

bank


----------



## cwwozniak

band


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark! Hey Dotty!

bane


----------



## dotty999

bone

Hi


----------



## plodr

done


----------



## 2twenty2

cone


----------



## dotty999

core


----------



## Gr3iz

corp

Hey knuck! Hi Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

corn


----------



## cwwozniak

cord


----------



## dotty999

lord


----------



## cwwozniak

lard


----------



## dotty999

lark


----------



## Gr3iz

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

lank


----------



## Gr3iz

lane


----------



## 2twenty2

lade


----------



## plodr

lame


----------



## dotty999

tame


----------



## cwwozniak

same

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dame


----------



## cwwozniak

came


----------



## 2twenty2

fame


----------



## Gr3iz

faze


----------



## cwwozniak

haze


----------



## Gr3iz

have


----------



## cwwozniak

gave


----------



## Gr3iz

gale


----------



## 2twenty2

game


----------



## dotty999

name


----------



## cwwozniak

nape

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

cape

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

cage


----------



## Gr3iz

cafe


----------



## 2twenty2

cane


----------



## cwwozniak

cone


----------



## dotty999

code


----------



## cwwozniak

bode


----------



## 2twenty2

lode


----------



## dotty999

lone


----------



## cwwozniak

lobe


----------



## plodr

Kobe (beef not the basketball player)


----------



## Gr3iz

robe


----------



## 2twenty2

rote


----------



## Gr3iz

rots


----------



## 2twenty2

ruts


----------



## dotty999

puts


----------



## cwwozniak

guts

Hi, Dotty, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

gums

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

hums


----------



## dotty999

hump


----------



## cwwozniak

bump


----------



## dotty999

jump


----------



## Gr3iz

lump

Hey Chuck! Hi Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

dump


----------



## dotty999

pump


----------



## Gr3iz

pulp


----------



## 2twenty2

gulp


----------



## dotty999

gull


----------



## 2twenty2

bull


----------



## dotty999

bulk


----------



## Gr3iz

bunk


----------



## cwwozniak

buns

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

bins

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

tins


----------



## dotty999

sins


----------



## cwwozniak

sons


----------



## 2twenty2

cons


----------



## cwwozniak

cogs


----------



## 2twenty2

cobs


----------



## plodr

cows


----------



## Gr3iz

cowl 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

howl


----------



## Gr3iz

bowl


----------



## 2twenty2

jowl


----------



## cwwozniak

fowl


----------



## Gr3iz

foul


----------



## cwwozniak

foal


----------



## 2twenty2

fool


----------



## cwwozniak

foil


----------



## dotty999

coil


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

boil


----------



## plodr

toil


----------



## cwwozniak

soil


----------



## 2twenty2

coil


----------



## cwwozniak

noil


----------



## 2twenty2

foil


----------



## cwwozniak

fool


----------



## dotty999

cool


----------



## cwwozniak

pool 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

tool


----------



## dotty999

took

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

book


----------



## cwwozniak

nook


----------



## 2twenty2

look


----------



## dotty999

rook


----------



## Gr3iz

rock


----------



## dotty999

mock


----------



## cwwozniak

sock


----------



## 2twenty2

bock


----------



## cwwozniak

nock

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dock


----------



## plodr

deck


----------



## cwwozniak

duck


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## Gr3iz

dune


----------



## 2twenty2

dude


----------



## Gr3iz

duds


----------



## plodr

suds


----------



## Gr3iz

sups


----------



## 2twenty2

cups


----------



## Gr3iz

cuss


----------



## 2twenty2

fuss


----------



## cwwozniak

fuse

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!


muse


----------



## cwwozniak

mule


----------



## Gr3iz

mute

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## 2twenty2

mite


----------



## dotty999

kite


----------



## cwwozniak

bite

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

rite

Hi Chuck, wet and windy here!


----------



## Gr3iz

rime


----------



## dotty999

time


----------



## Gr3iz

Very close, but no cigar ... ;-) You need to change a single letter from the most recent post, in this case Dotty had posted "time". It looks like you chose an earlier entry ...

time --> tine


----------



## 2twenty2

lime


----------



## plodr

mime


----------



## 2twenty2

dime


----------



## cwwozniak

dine


----------



## plodr

mine


----------



## Gr3iz

mint


----------



## 2twenty2

hint


----------



## cwwozniak

lint


----------



## dotty999

pint

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

ping

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

wing


----------



## 2twenty2

ding


----------



## cwwozniak

ring


----------



## Gr3iz

rind


----------



## cwwozniak

wind


----------



## Gr3iz

wild


----------



## 2twenty2

mild


----------



## plodr

mill


----------



## dotty999

mull


----------



## 2twenty2

mule


----------



## dotty999

mute


----------



## Gr3iz

mutt


----------



## dotty999

butt


----------



## Gr3iz

bust


----------



## dotty999

busy


----------



## 2twenty2

bush


----------



## dotty999

muss


----------



## Gr3iz

mugs


----------



## cwwozniak

hugs


----------



## 2twenty2

lugs


----------



## plodr

legs


----------



## cwwozniak

begs


----------



## dotty999

bags


----------



## cwwozniak

bogs


----------



## Gr3iz

boss


----------



## 2twenty2

bass


----------



## dotty999

lass


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

mass


----------



## Gr3iz

mats


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

maps


----------



## Gr3iz

mags

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

mars


----------



## plodr

pars


----------



## Gr3iz

pals


----------



## 2twenty2

pall


----------



## Gr3iz

pail


----------



## 2twenty2

pair


----------



## Gr3iz

pain


----------



## dotty999

pail


----------



## Gr3iz

paid


----------



## dotty999

raid


----------



## plodr

said


----------



## cwwozniak

skid

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

skim

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

skip


----------



## Gr3iz

skis


----------



## cwwozniak

skin


----------



## Gr3iz

shin


----------



## 2twenty2

spin


----------



## Gr3iz

spun


----------



## plodr

stun


----------



## 2twenty2

shun


----------



## Gr3iz

shut


----------



## 2twenty2

shot


----------



## dotty999

spot


----------



## Gr3iz

spat


----------



## 2twenty2

spit


----------



## dotty999

spat


----------



## Gr3iz

spar


----------



## 2twenty2

span


----------



## Gr3iz

spay


----------



## 2twenty2

spam


----------



## dotty999

sham


----------



## plodr

scam


----------



## 2twenty2

slam


----------



## Gr3iz

slim


----------



## 2twenty2

slum


----------



## Gr3iz

slut


----------



## 2twenty2

slug


----------



## dotty999

plug


----------



## Gr3iz

plus


----------



## 2twenty2

plum


----------



## dotty999

glum


----------



## 2twenty2

glam


----------



## Gr3iz

glad


----------



## 2twenty2

grad


----------



## plodr

brad


----------



## 2twenty2

bred


----------



## dotty999

brew


----------



## Gr3iz

brow


----------



## dotty999

crow


----------



## 2twenty2

crew


----------



## Gr3iz

craw


----------



## plodr

crow


----------



## Gr3iz

crop


----------



## dotty999

clop


----------



## 2twenty2

chop


----------



## Gr3iz

chip


----------



## 2twenty2

chap


----------



## dotty999

clap


----------



## Gr3iz

clip


----------



## 2twenty2

blip


----------



## dotty999

slip


----------



## 2twenty2

flip


----------



## plodr

flap


----------



## dotty999

slap


----------



## cwwozniak

slam


----------



## dotty999

clam


----------



## cwwozniak

blam


----------



## 2twenty2

beam


----------



## dotty999

team


----------



## Gr3iz

term


----------



## plodr

teem


----------



## Gr3iz

teed


----------



## 2twenty2

teen


----------



## Gr3iz

tern


----------



## dotty999

torn


----------



## 2twenty2

tore


----------



## dotty999

more


----------



## 2twenty2

sore


----------



## Gr3iz

sole


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks for trying, but the object of the game is to change one letter, rearranging the rest if desired, to make a new four-letter word.


----------



## 2twenty2

tole


----------



## Gr3iz

toke


----------



## 2twenty2

tome


----------



## Gr3iz

tomb


----------



## 2twenty2

bomb


----------



## plodr

comb


----------



## Gr3iz

come


----------



## 2twenty2

code


----------



## Gr3iz

cope


----------



## dotty999

pope


----------



## 2twenty2

dope


----------



## plodr

hope


----------



## Gr3iz

home


----------



## dotty999

dome


----------



## 2twenty2

rome


----------



## Gr3iz

rove


----------



## dotty999

move


----------



## Gr3iz

mole


----------



## dotty999

dole


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## Gr3iz

bone


----------



## plodr

cone


----------



## Gr3iz

conk


----------



## dotty999

cork


----------



## Gr3iz

cord


----------



## cwwozniak

core


----------



## 2twenty2

corn


----------



## Gr3iz

corp


----------



## dotty999

carp


----------



## 2twenty2

card


----------



## Gr3iz

care


----------



## 2twenty2

core


----------



## Gr3iz

coke


----------



## 2twenty2

cope


----------



## plodr

cape


----------



## dotty999

vape


----------



## Gr3iz

vale


----------



## 2twenty2

vane


----------



## plodr

wane


----------



## dotty999

wand


----------



## 2twenty2

wind


----------



## Gr3iz

wild


----------



## plodr

mild


----------



## dotty999

mold


----------



## cwwozniak

meld

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

held


----------



## Gr3iz

head


----------



## dotty999

herd


----------



## Gr3iz

hero


----------



## dotty999

hern


----------



## Gr3iz

hewn


----------



## dotty999

sewn


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

sown


----------



## dotty999

gown

Hi 2 twenty


----------



## Gr3iz

goon


----------



## plodr

soon


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

loon


----------



## dotty999

boon


----------



## Gr3iz

boot

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

boom


----------



## cwwozniak

book

Hi, Dotty, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

nook


----------



## cwwozniak

nock


----------



## 2twenty2

rock


----------



## cwwozniak

rack


----------



## Gr3iz

rank 

Good evening Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rant

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

raft


----------



## cwwozniak

rift


----------



## Gr3iz

riff


----------



## 2twenty2

rife


----------



## dotty999

fife


----------



## 2twenty2

life


----------



## plodr

live


----------



## cwwozniak

dive

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

dire

Congrats, pal! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

dare

Thank you, Mark. Now I have to behave myself.


----------



## Gr3iz

dart

With great power comes -- well, I'm not sure. Perhaps you'll find out ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

fart


----------



## Gr3iz

fact


----------



## 2twenty2

Congratulations Chuck!

face


----------



## Gr3iz

fame


----------



## 2twenty2

fade


----------



## Gr3iz

fake

Mornin' knuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## dotty999

rake

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

race

Hi there Cutie!


----------



## plodr

pace

Congrats Chuck. I had to figure out what changed. Then I saw the *Moderator* tag under your name and had to search to read a section of the forum I never look at.


----------



## Gr3iz

pale


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey & Congrats Mark!

pare


----------



## Gr3iz

part

Thanks knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

park


----------



## dotty999

perk


----------



## Gr3iz

peck


----------



## cwwozniak

peak

EDIT: Forgot to mention Congrats to Mark for his Trusted Advisor promotion.


----------



## Gr3iz

pear

Thank you my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

rear


----------



## Gr3iz

ream


----------



## cwwozniak

real


----------



## Gr3iz

reel


----------



## 2twenty2

peel


----------



## plodr

feel


----------



## cwwozniak

heel


----------



## Gr3iz

heed


----------



## cwwozniak

reed

Good morning, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

rend

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

lend


----------



## Gr3iz

lewd


----------



## cwwozniak

leud


----------



## Gr3iz

lead


----------



## 2twenty2

leas


----------



## Gr3iz

lean


----------



## cwwozniak

leak

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

leap


----------



## cwwozniak

heap

Hey, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

hemp

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hump

Good morning, Mark, and happy Friday!


----------



## Gr3iz

hums


----------



## plodr

hams


----------



## dotty999

rams


----------



## 2twenty2

rums


----------



## Gr3iz

rump


----------



## 2twenty2

ramp


----------



## cwwozniak

vamp


----------



## Gr3iz

valp


----------



## cwwozniak

vale


----------



## 2twenty2

dale


----------



## Gr3iz

dame


----------



## dotty999

fame


----------



## Gr3iz

fade


----------



## dotty999

made


----------



## Gr3iz

mate


----------



## dotty999

rate


----------



## cwwozniak

date

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

bate


----------



## cwwozniak

bale

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

balk

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

bulk


----------



## Gr3iz

buck


----------



## 2twenty2

busk


----------



## Gr3iz

bush


----------



## plodr

mush


----------



## Gr3iz

much


----------



## 2twenty2

muck


----------



## cwwozniak

tuck


----------



## Gr3iz

tusk


----------



## cwwozniak

dusk


----------



## Gr3iz

dust


----------



## 2twenty2

duet


----------



## dotty999

dues


----------



## 2twenty2

cues


----------



## Gr3iz

cups


----------



## cwwozniak

cuts

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

cuds


----------



## dotty999

curs

Hi Chuck, 2twenty


----------



## cwwozniak

cubs


----------



## plodr

dubs


----------



## Gr3iz

duns

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

dons

Hi Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

dogs


----------



## Gr3iz

doge

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## cwwozniak

dote


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty! Hey Mark!

loge

dome


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey knuck! I believe Chuck beat you to it ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Aha, all Chuck's fault. He's too fast. 😆

I fixed it.


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi, 2twenty2,



2twenty2 said:


> I fixed it.


dote -> loge still doesn't right. Did you save the change after you made it?


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> Hi, 2twenty2,
> 
> dote -> loge still doesn't right. Did you save the change after you made it?


😲 Oops. I'd forget my head if it wasn't attached. 

It is now fixed! I think? 😰


----------



## cwwozniak

dome works. 

come


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> dome works.
> 
> come


😌

home


----------



## Gr3iz

hope


----------



## 2twenty2

hose


----------



## Gr3iz

hove


----------



## plodr

cove


----------



## cwwozniak

love


----------



## 2twenty2

dove


----------



## cwwozniak

move


----------



## Gr3iz

moke


----------



## 2twenty2

coke


----------



## Gr3iz

cake


----------



## 2twenty2

bake


----------



## Gr3iz

bade


----------



## 2twenty2

bare


----------



## Gr3iz

bard


----------



## cwwozniak

yard

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

yarn

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

warn

Today is the end of the workweek for me this week.


----------



## plodr

wart


----------



## cwwozniak

part


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!



cwwozniak said:


> Today is the end of the workweek for me this week.




mart


----------



## Gr3iz

malt


----------



## 2twenty2

mast


----------



## Gr3iz

mash


----------



## cwwozniak

mask


----------



## Gr3iz

mark


----------



## 2twenty2

mack


----------



## Gr3iz

mach


----------



## 2twenty2

mace


----------



## cwwozniak

mice


----------



## 2twenty2

dice


----------



## cwwozniak

lice


----------



## 2twenty2

rice


----------



## plodr

rife


----------



## cwwozniak

ripe


----------



## dotty999

rite


----------



## Gr3iz

rime


----------



## dotty999

dime


----------



## Gr3iz

dims


----------



## 2twenty2

dams


----------



## dotty999

dame


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

dare


----------



## dotty999

fare
Hi there!


----------



## 2twenty2

bare


----------



## dotty999

bore


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## Gr3iz

bolt


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

boat


----------



## cwwozniak

moat


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

goat


----------



## Gr3iz

goad

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

toad 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

toed


----------



## plodr

toes


----------



## cwwozniak

does


----------



## Gr3iz

dogs


----------



## 2twenty2

digs


----------



## cwwozniak

pigs


----------



## Gr3iz

pits


----------



## cwwozniak

fits

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

fins

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

fibs


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

figs


----------



## cwwozniak

wigs

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

rigs


----------



## Gr3iz

rips

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

ribs (what I'm going to have for dinner 😋)


----------



## dotty999

bibs


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

fibs


----------



## plodr

fins


----------



## Gr3iz

find


----------



## dotty999

mind

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

mild

Hiya Dotty! How've you been doing?


----------



## cwwozniak

mill


----------



## Gr3iz

mile


----------



## dotty999

mole


----------



## 2twenty2

male


----------



## Gr3iz

mare


----------



## 2twenty2

mane


----------



## dotty999

sane


----------



## 2twenty2

vane


----------



## plodr

vine


----------



## cwwozniak

pine


----------



## Gr3iz

pile


----------



## 2twenty2

pike


----------



## dotty999

hike


----------



## 2twenty2

dike


----------



## Gr3iz

dire


----------



## cwwozniak

dice

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dime


----------



## plodr

lime


----------



## cwwozniak

like


----------



## 2twenty2

line


----------



## cwwozniak

lane


----------



## 2twenty2

lone


----------



## Gr3iz

lode


----------



## 2twenty2

lore


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn


----------



## dotty999

corn

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

born


----------



## cwwozniak

morn 

Hi, Dotty, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

horn

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

worn


----------



## Gr3iz

word

Hiya Dotty! Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

work


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

worn


----------



## plodr

born


----------



## dotty999

corn


----------



## cwwozniak

core


----------



## Gr3iz

cork


----------



## 2twenty2

cord


----------



## cwwozniak

card 

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

carp


----------



## dotty999

harp

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

warp

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

ward


----------



## plodr

wand


----------



## cwwozniak

band


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## Gr3iz

balk

Hiya Dotty! Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

bulk


----------



## Gr3iz

bunk


----------



## 2twenty2

buck


----------



## Gr3iz

busk


----------



## cwwozniak

dusk

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dunk


----------



## cwwozniak

lunk


----------



## Gr3iz

luck

Mornin' Chuck! Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

lurk


----------



## plodr

Turk


----------



## 2twenty2

turn


----------



## dotty999

tern


----------



## Gr3iz

term


----------



## dotty999

team


----------



## 2twenty2

tram


----------



## Gr3iz

trap


----------



## 2twenty2

tray


----------



## Gr3iz

trey


----------



## plodr

grey


----------



## 2twenty2

grep


----------



## dotty999

grew


----------



## 2twenty2

grow


----------



## Gr3iz

grok


----------



## 2twenty2

****


----------



## Gr3iz

goof


----------



## plodr

hoof


----------



## 2twenty2

hoop


----------



## dotty999

hoot


----------



## 2twenty2

hood


----------



## Gr3iz

hold


----------



## dotty999

fold


----------



## Gr3iz

fond

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## cwwozniak

font

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

fort


----------



## dotty999

form


----------



## 2twenty2

dorm


----------



## dotty999

derm


----------



## 2twenty2

Afternoon Dotty!

term


----------



## Gr3iz

tern


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

turn


----------



## dotty999

burn

Hi 2twenty!


----------



## cwwozniak

burp

Hello, Dotty, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bump

Greetings all!


----------



## cwwozniak

hump


----------



## Gr3iz

hums


----------



## plodr

hams


----------



## dotty999

hats


----------



## cwwozniak

hags


----------



## Gr3iz

hogs


----------



## dotty999

bogs


----------



## cwwozniak

bows


----------



## Gr3iz

boss


----------



## dotty999

toss


----------



## 2twenty2

moss


----------



## dotty999

mass


----------



## 2twenty2

miss


----------



## dotty999

hiss


----------



## 2twenty2

kiss


----------



## dotty999

kids


----------



## 2twenty2

kits


----------



## cwwozniak

fits

Good afternoon, Dotty, and good morning, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

bits

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

bite


----------



## dotty999

site

Hi Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

kite

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

kits


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

kids


----------



## cwwozniak

bids


----------



## dotty999

beds


----------



## 2twenty2

buds


----------



## cwwozniak

duds


----------



## Gr3iz

dubs

Hiya Dotty! Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

dabs

Bedtime for me, Mark. Good night.


----------



## 2twenty2

gabs


----------



## Gr3iz

gams


----------



## 2twenty2

gars


----------



## Gr3iz

gaps


----------



## 2twenty2

gags


----------



## dotty999

lags


----------



## Gr3iz

laps


----------



## dotty999

raps


----------



## Gr3iz

rapt


----------



## plodr

rant


----------



## dotty999

runt


----------



## Gr3iz

rust


----------



## cwwozniak

rush

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rusk

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tusk


----------



## Gr3iz

tush


----------



## 2twenty2

bush


----------



## cwwozniak

bash

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

cash


----------



## cwwozniak

wash


----------



## Gr3iz

wasp


----------



## cwwozniak

gasp

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

hasp


----------



## cwwozniak

rasp


----------



## 2twenty2

ramp


----------



## plodr

lamp


----------



## 2twenty2

camp


----------



## Gr3iz

carp

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Happy Hump Day!

If you've got time, join us for the TSG chat and games in about an hour!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## cwwozniak

cast


----------



## Gr3iz

cask


----------



## cwwozniak

case


----------



## Gr3iz

cane


----------



## 2twenty2

care


----------



## Gr3iz

cave


----------



## 2twenty2

cage


----------



## cwwozniak

page

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

sage


----------



## cwwozniak

wage


----------



## Gr3iz

wags

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

tags


----------



## Gr3iz

tabs


----------



## plodr

tubs


----------



## Gr3iz

tuns


----------



## 2twenty2

runs


----------



## RT

suns


----------



## Gr3iz

sunk


----------



## 2twenty2

dunk


----------



## plodr

dank


----------



## 2twenty2

bank


----------



## Gr3iz

back


----------



## 2twenty2

buck


----------



## Gr3iz

bulk


----------



## cwwozniak

bull


----------



## Gr3iz

burl


----------



## cwwozniak

burp


----------



## Gr3iz

bump


----------



## 2twenty2

dump


----------



## Gr3iz

dumb


----------



## plodr

Duma


----------



## 2twenty2

puma


----------



## Gr3iz

pump


----------



## 2twenty2

pimp


----------



## Gr3iz

pomp


----------



## plodr

poop


----------



## cwwozniak

prop


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

prom


----------



## cwwozniak

prod

Hey, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

prow


----------



## cwwozniak

plow


----------



## Gr3iz

plot


----------



## 2twenty2

plod


----------



## Gr3iz

plop


----------



## plodr

slop


----------



## dotty999

slap


----------



## 2twenty2

slip


----------



## dotty999

clip


----------



## cwwozniak

flip


----------



## dotty999

flit


----------



## Gr3iz

flat


----------



## 2twenty2

plat


----------



## Gr3iz

play


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Mark!

ploy


----------



## Gr3iz

cloy

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

clog

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

flog

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

frog

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

frag

Mornin' Chuck! Hiya Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Dotty!

drag


----------



## cwwozniak

drat


----------



## Gr3iz

dray


----------



## cwwozniak

dram


----------



## Gr3iz

draw


----------



## cwwozniak

craw


----------



## 2twenty2

crew


----------



## cwwozniak

brew


----------



## 2twenty2

grew


----------



## Gr3iz

grey


----------



## 2twenty2

trey


----------



## Gr3iz

tree


----------



## 2twenty2

free


----------



## plodr

flee


----------



## dotty999

glee


----------



## 2twenty2

glue


----------



## dotty999

glut


----------



## Gr3iz

glum


----------



## dotty999

plum


----------



## 2twenty2

plug


----------



## dotty999

slug


----------



## Gr3iz

slag


----------



## 2twenty2

slog


----------



## dotty999

slop


----------



## 2twenty2

slot


----------



## cwwozniak

spot

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

soot


----------



## cwwozniak

root


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

foot


----------



## cwwozniak

boot


----------



## dotty999

bolt


----------



## 2twenty2

belt


----------



## Gr3iz

beet


----------



## 2twenty2

beat


----------



## plodr

feat


----------



## Gr3iz

feet


----------



## 2twenty2

beet


----------



## cwwozniak

beer


----------



## dotty999

deer


----------



## 2twenty2

seer


----------



## cwwozniak

seed


----------



## Gr3iz

send

Good night Chuck! <yawn>


----------



## 2twenty2

sand


----------



## dotty999

sane


----------



## Gr3iz

sake


----------



## dotty999

fake


----------



## 2twenty2

lake


----------



## cwwozniak

bake


----------



## dotty999

bale


----------



## cwwozniak

tale


----------



## dotty999

tile

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

tole


----------



## dotty999

role


----------



## cwwozniak

roll

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

doll


----------



## 2twenty2

moll


----------



## dotty999

mill


----------



## 2twenty2

mall


----------



## Gr3iz

mail


----------



## 2twenty2

tail


----------



## Gr3iz

tael


----------



## 2twenty2

tall


----------



## plodr

wall


----------



## dotty999

ball


----------



## 2twenty2

call


----------



## dotty999

cell


----------



## Gr3iz

Celt


----------



## 2twenty2

colt


----------



## cwwozniak

cost


----------



## Gr3iz

coat


----------



## 2twenty2

moat


----------



## Gr3iz

most


----------



## cwwozniak

mast

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

mist


----------



## dotty999

must


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bust


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hiya Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

hunt


----------



## Gr3iz

hunk


----------



## dotty999

hank


----------



## Gr3iz

hark


----------



## 2twenty2

hack


----------



## dotty999

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

back


----------



## dotty999

buck


----------



## cwwozniak

puck


----------



## Gr3iz

puce


----------



## cwwozniak

pure

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

pore


----------



## plodr

pare


----------



## cwwozniak

pyre


----------



## 2twenty2

tyre


----------



## cwwozniak

type


----------



## Gr3iz

tope 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

hope


----------



## Gr3iz

hops


----------



## 2twenty2

hogs


----------



## dotty999

bogs


----------



## Gr3iz

boss


----------



## cwwozniak

loss


----------



## 2twenty2

moss


----------



## cwwozniak

toss


----------



## plodr

toes


----------



## cwwozniak

does


----------



## Gr3iz

doer


----------



## cwwozniak

dour


----------



## Gr3iz

door


----------



## 2twenty2

dour


----------



## Gr3iz

pour


----------



## cwwozniak

tour


----------



## Gr3iz

tout


----------



## 2twenty2

pout


----------



## cwwozniak

lout


----------



## Gr3iz

loft


----------



## cwwozniak

left


----------



## Gr3iz

lest 

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## cwwozniak

test

And a Happy Christmas Eve to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

text


----------



## dotty999

tent


----------



## plodr

dent


----------



## 2twenty2

bent


----------



## dotty999

belt


----------



## Gr3iz

beat


----------



## 2twenty2

bear


----------



## Gr3iz

bean


----------



## cwwozniak

bead


----------



## Gr3iz

bend


----------



## cwwozniak

tend


----------



## 2twenty2

fend


----------



## Gr3iz

feed


----------



## cwwozniak

feel

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## plodr

reel


----------



## Gr3iz

real

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

deal


----------



## Gr3iz

dell


----------



## cwwozniak

well


----------



## Gr3iz

weal


----------



## cwwozniak

weak


----------



## HOBOcs

week


----------



## Gr3iz

weed


----------



## plodr

seed


----------



## Gr3iz

send


----------



## cwwozniak

sand


----------



## Gr3iz

sane


----------



## cwwozniak

bane

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bale 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tale


----------



## Gr3iz

talc


----------



## cwwozniak

talk


----------



## Gr3iz

tack


----------



## plodr

tank


----------



## cwwozniak

bank


----------



## Gr3iz

bask


----------



## plodr

task


----------



## cwwozniak

mask


----------



## Gr3iz

mack


----------



## cwwozniak

mark


----------



## Gr3iz

mare


----------



## cwwozniak

pare


----------



## plodr

pace


----------



## cwwozniak

page


----------



## Gr3iz

pane


----------



## cwwozniak

pale


----------



## Gr3iz

palm


----------



## cwwozniak

calm


----------



## Gr3iz

call


----------



## cwwozniak

calf


----------



## Gr3iz

calk


----------



## cwwozniak

walk


----------



## Gr3iz

wall


----------



## cwwozniak

wail


----------



## Gr3iz

wait


----------



## plodr

bait


----------



## Gr3iz

bail


----------



## cwwozniak

boil


----------



## Gr3iz

boll


----------



## cwwozniak

toll


----------



## Gr3iz

told


----------



## cwwozniak

toad


----------



## Gr3iz

toed


----------



## cwwozniak

tied

Hi, Mark, and Happy New Year!


----------



## plodr

tier


----------



## Gr3iz

ties

Happy New Year Chuck and Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

tips


----------



## Gr3iz

tics


----------



## plodr

tins 
New Year's was way better than Christmas; we had no power for 18 hours on Christmas! Thank goodness for a chain of gas/fast food stores near us. At least we could get hot coffee and hot food.

I hope it means 2021 will be way better than 2020. Happy New Year mark and Chuck!!!


----------



## Gr3iz

tiny

Liz, I hope things get much better from here! Please have a wonderful and safe New Year! Thank you!


----------



## cwwozniak

tint

And a Happy New Year to you, Liz and Mark! Hope the year goes better than Christmas for you, Liz.


----------



## Gr3iz

tilt

And a very Happy Gnu Year to you, too!!


----------



## cwwozniak

till


----------



## Gr3iz

tile


----------



## cwwozniak

tide


----------



## plodr

wide


----------



## 2twenty2

hide


----------



## HOBOcs

side


----------



## Gr3iz

sine


----------



## 2twenty2

site


----------



## plodr

bite


----------



## 2twenty2

cite


----------



## Gr3iz

city


----------



## cwwozniak

pity

Good morning, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

pith

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

path


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

bath


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey knuck!

bash


----------



## cwwozniak

cash


----------



## 2twenty2

dash


----------



## cwwozniak

mash


----------



## Gr3iz

mask


----------



## 2twenty2

bask


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## cwwozniak

back

Good morning, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

bark

Mornin' CXhuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

barn


----------



## cwwozniak

yarn


----------



## 2twenty2

darn


----------



## plodr

damn


----------



## cwwozniak

dame


----------



## Gr3iz

date

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

dote


----------



## 2twenty2

rote


----------



## Gr3iz

robe


----------



## 2twenty2

rode


----------



## Gr3iz

rods


----------



## cwwozniak

hods


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

pods


----------



## Gr3iz

pops


----------



## plodr

bops


----------



## cwwozniak

boys


----------



## Gr3iz

boss


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

buss


----------



## Gr3iz

bugs

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rugs

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

mugs


----------



## cwwozniak

hugs


----------



## Gr3iz

huge

Happy Hump Day, my friend!


----------



## 2twenty2

luge


----------



## plodr

lube


----------



## cwwozniak

lute


----------



## 2twenty2

lure


----------



## Gr3iz

lyre


----------



## 2twenty2

lore


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn


----------



## 2twenty2

born


----------



## Gr3iz

boon


----------



## 2twenty2

goon


----------



## Gr3iz

goof

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

good


----------



## cwwozniak

hood

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## plodr

food


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mood


----------



## cwwozniak

wood


----------



## Gr3iz

word

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## 2twenty2

cord


----------



## Gr3iz

coed


----------



## 2twenty2

toed


----------



## Gr3iz

toad


----------



## 2twenty2

goad


----------



## plodr

grad


----------



## Gr3iz

grid


----------



## 2twenty2

grim


----------



## Gr3iz

gram


----------



## cwwozniak

dram


----------



## 2twenty2

cram


----------



## Gr3iz

crap


----------



## cwwozniak

crab


----------



## Gr3iz

crib


----------



## 2twenty2

drib


----------



## cwwozniak

drab


----------



## 2twenty2

draw


----------



## plodr

drew


----------



## Gr3iz

drey


----------



## 2twenty2

prey


----------



## Gr3iz

pray


----------



## cwwozniak

play


----------



## Gr3iz

ploy

Good night pal. starting to nod here ...


----------



## 2twenty2

plod


----------



## Gr3iz

plow


----------



## cwwozniak

prow


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

brow


----------



## plodr

crow


----------



## Gr3iz

crop

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

crap


----------



## Gr3iz

craw


----------



## cwwozniak

draw


----------



## 2twenty2

drat


----------



## Gr3iz

drag


----------



## 2twenty2

dram


----------



## Gr3iz

drum


----------



## 2twenty2

drug


----------



## Gr3iz

dreg


----------



## 2twenty2

drew


----------



## Gr3iz

drow


----------



## 2twenty2

prow


----------



## plodr

prod


----------



## cwwozniak

prop


----------



## Gr3iz

prep


----------



## cwwozniak

peep


----------



## Gr3iz

peer


----------



## 2twenty2

peel


----------



## Gr3iz

peek


----------



## HOBOcs

peak


----------



## 2twenty2

pear


----------



## Gr3iz

peas


----------



## 2twenty2

pean


----------



## cwwozniak

bean

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dean


----------



## Gr3iz

dear


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

deaf


----------



## cwwozniak

leaf

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

lean

Mornin' Chuck! Mornin' knuck! Chat/game day here later today ... Chuck, if you've got time, join us. I know knuck's been there a few times, but we can't get him to play in any of the reindeer games ... ;-)
Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lean


----------



## cwwozniak

lead


----------



## Gr3iz

Bit of an echo, but ... ;-)

lend


----------



## cwwozniak

land


----------



## 2twenty2

lard


----------



## Gr3iz

lark


----------



## cwwozniak

lurk


----------



## Gr3iz

lunk


----------



## cwwozniak

punk


----------



## 2twenty2

bunk


----------



## plodr

bank


----------



## 2twenty2

bark


----------



## Gr3iz

bard


----------



## cwwozniak

bald


----------



## Gr3iz

baud


----------



## 2twenty2

band


----------



## Gr3iz

bane


----------



## 2twenty2

bare


----------



## cwwozniak

bake

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bade


----------



## cwwozniak

wade


----------



## 2twenty2

fade


----------



## cwwozniak

made


----------



## Gr3iz

mage


----------



## 2twenty2

mane


----------



## Gr3iz

many


----------



## plodr

mans


----------



## 2twenty2

pans


----------



## Gr3iz

pant


----------



## 2twenty2

punt


----------



## Gr3iz

punk


----------



## cwwozniak

pink


----------



## 2twenty2

pick


----------



## cwwozniak

nick

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

tick


----------



## cwwozniak

lick


----------



## 2twenty2

sick


----------



## Gr3iz

sink


----------



## 2twenty2

pink


----------



## plodr

punk


----------



## 2twenty2

lunk


----------



## Gr3iz

lurk


----------



## cwwozniak

lure


----------



## 2twenty2

lore


----------



## cwwozniak

lode


----------



## 2twenty2

lobe


----------



## cwwozniak

lube


----------



## Gr3iz

luge


----------



## cwwozniak

lugs


----------



## Gr3iz

jugs


----------



## cwwozniak

juts


----------



## Gr3iz

jute


----------



## cwwozniak

lute


----------



## 2twenty2

mute


----------



## Gr3iz

mule


----------



## plodr

mile


----------



## 2twenty2

mole


----------



## Gr3iz

molt


----------



## 2twenty2

mold


----------



## Gr3iz

mood


----------



## 2twenty2

moot


----------



## Gr3iz

moat


----------



## 2twenty2

most


----------



## Gr3iz

mosh


----------



## 2twenty2

moth


----------



## plodr

myth


----------



## Gr3iz

math


----------



## 2twenty2

meth


----------



## Gr3iz

mesh


----------



## 2twenty2

mess


----------



## plodr

miss


----------



## 2twenty2

moss


----------



## Gr3iz

mope


----------



## 2twenty2

???


----------



## Gr3iz

OOpps! Should have been:

mops


----------



## 2twenty2

maps


----------



## Gr3iz

mags


----------



## 2twenty2

mats


----------



## Gr3iz

mate


----------



## plodr

date


----------



## 2twenty2

sate


----------



## dotty999

site


----------



## 2twenty2

sine


----------



## dotty999

sing


----------



## 2twenty2

sang


----------



## dotty999

pang


----------



## Gr3iz

pant


----------



## dotty999

pint


----------



## Gr3iz

piny


----------



## dotty999

ping


----------



## 2twenty2

pine


----------



## dotty999

fine


----------



## 2twenty2

dine


----------



## dotty999

done


----------



## 2twenty2

dune


----------



## Gr3iz

duke


----------



## cwwozniak

dude

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

dupe

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

dope


----------



## plodr

mope


----------



## dotty999

rope


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

cope


----------



## dotty999

pope

Hi!


----------



## cwwozniak

hope


----------



## 2twenty2

cope


----------



## cwwozniak

lope


----------



## 2twenty2

nope


----------



## cwwozniak

nose


----------



## Gr3iz

node

Good night gang ... <yawn>


----------



## 2twenty2

Good night!

note


----------



## dotty999

tote


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Dotty!

vote


----------



## dotty999

vole

Morning!


----------



## 2twenty2

vile


----------



## dotty999

vale


----------



## 2twenty2

dale


----------



## Gr3iz

date


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

dare


----------



## cwwozniak

dame

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

fame


----------



## Gr3iz

fate

Hey knuck! Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

fake


----------



## Gr3iz

faze


----------



## cwwozniak

fare


----------



## plodr

pare


----------



## Gr3iz

park


----------



## 2twenty2

part


----------



## dotty999

pert


----------



## 2twenty2

port


----------



## Gr3iz

pork


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

porn


----------



## Gr3iz

pore

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

pure


----------



## dotty999

sure


----------



## 2twenty2

lure


----------



## dotty999

cure


----------



## plodr

cute


----------



## 2twenty2

cube


----------



## dotty999

tube


----------



## Gr3iz

tune


----------



## dotty999

tuna


----------



## Gr3iz

tuba


----------



## 2twenty2

cuba


----------



## Gr3iz

cubs


----------



## dotty999

dubs


----------



## 2twenty2

subs


----------



## Gr3iz

suds


----------



## 2twenty2

suns


----------



## dotty999

buns


----------



## 2twenty2

guns


----------



## dotty999

runs


----------



## Gr3iz

rubs


----------



## cwwozniak

hubs


----------



## 2twenty2

tubs


----------



## dotty999

tuts


----------



## 2twenty2

cuts


----------



## dotty999

ruts


----------



## cwwozniak

nuts

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

nits

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

nips


----------



## dotty999

tips


----------



## Gr3iz

tics


----------



## cwwozniak

pics

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

pick


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Dotty! Hey Mark!

pink


----------



## cwwozniak

link


----------



## dotty999

sink


----------



## Gr3iz

silk

Hiya Dotty! Hey knuck! Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

sulk


----------



## Gr3iz

suck


----------



## dotty999

duck


----------



## plodr

dunk


----------



## dotty999

bunk


----------



## Gr3iz

bulk


----------



## 2twenty2

buck


----------



## Gr3iz

busk


----------



## dotty999

rusk


----------



## Gr3iz

ruck


----------



## 2twenty2

luck


----------



## dotty999

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

lick


----------



## cwwozniak

lice

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lace


----------



## Gr3iz

lame


----------



## dotty999

lime


----------



## Gr3iz

limn


----------



## plodr

limb


----------



## 2twenty2

limp


----------



## Gr3iz

lisp


----------



## dotty999

wisp


----------



## 2twenty2

wish


----------



## Gr3iz

with


----------



## cwwozniak

wits


----------



## 2twenty2

wins


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## cwwozniak

wing

Hello, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

ring


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

ding


----------



## dotty999

dung


----------



## Gr3iz

dune


----------



## dotty999

dene


----------



## cwwozniak

dent


----------



## dotty999

dint


----------



## Gr3iz

diet


----------



## dotty999

dirt


----------



## cwwozniak

dart


----------



## Gr3iz

daft


----------



## dotty999

raft


----------



## 2twenty2

rift


----------



## dotty999

rife


----------



## cwwozniak

life

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

wife

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

fife


----------



## dotty999

file


----------



## Gr3iz

film


----------



## plodr

filk https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filk_music


----------



## 2twenty2

fill


----------



## Gr3iz

fall


----------



## dotty999

fail


----------



## 2twenty2

foil


----------



## dotty999

coil


----------



## 2twenty2

boil


----------



## dotty999

bowl


----------



## 2twenty2

cowl


----------



## dotty999

fowl


----------



## 2twenty2

fool


----------



## dotty999

tool


----------



## plodr

toll


----------



## dotty999

doll


----------



## 2twenty2

moll


----------



## Gr3iz

molt


----------



## cwwozniak

malt


----------



## Gr3iz

mart


----------



## 2twenty2

mark


----------



## Gr3iz

mack


----------



## 2twenty2

mask


----------



## Gr3iz

mash


----------



## plodr

cash


----------



## Gr3iz

cask


----------



## dotty999

cark


----------



## 2twenty2

Happy Birthday!

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

card


----------



## cwwozniak

carp


----------



## Gr3iz

care


----------



## 2twenty2

case


----------



## dotty999

base


----------



## Gr3iz

bane


----------



## 2twenty2

cane


----------



## Gr3iz

cans


----------



## dotty999

cars


----------



## plodr

bars


----------



## Gr3iz

bass


----------



## dotty999

bask


----------



## Gr3iz

bank


----------



## dotty999

lank


----------



## 2twenty2

rank


----------



## Gr3iz

lark


----------



## dotty999

lurk


----------



## 2twenty2

lunk


----------



## dotty999

bunk


----------



## 2twenty2

dunk


----------



## dotty999

dank


----------



## Gr3iz

dark


----------



## 2twenty2

dork


----------



## Gr3iz

dock


----------



## 2twenty2

duck 🦆


----------



## Gr3iz

dusk


----------



## cwwozniak

husk


----------



## 2twenty2

musk


----------



## plodr

mush


----------



## cwwozniak

must


----------



## Gr3iz

mult


----------



## 2twenty2

malt


----------



## Gr3iz

male


----------



## cwwozniak

mall

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mill


----------



## dotty999

fill


----------



## cwwozniak

film

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

file


----------



## cwwozniak

bile


----------



## plodr

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## cwwozniak

bolt


----------



## dotty999

colt

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

cult


----------



## Gr3iz

cull


----------



## dotty999

bull


----------



## Gr3iz

burl


----------



## cwwozniak

curl


----------



## 2twenty2

furl


----------



## cwwozniak

hurl


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

burl


----------



## Gr3iz

bury

Mornin' guys!


----------



## dotty999

burn


----------



## Gr3iz

burp


----------



## dotty999

burr


----------



## 2twenty2

burp


----------



## plodr

bump


----------



## cwwozniak

jump

Hi, Liz, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

dump

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

lump

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

lamp


----------



## cwwozniak

limp


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

gimp


----------



## cwwozniak

pimp


----------



## dotty999

wimp


----------



## 2twenty2

wisp


----------



## dotty999

lisp


----------



## Gr3iz

list


----------



## 2twenty2

fist


----------



## dotty999

fast


----------



## 2twenty2

fest


----------



## dotty999

vest


----------



## cwwozniak

vast


----------



## dotty999

cast


----------



## 2twenty2

mast


----------



## dotty999

mash


----------



## Gr3iz

mach


----------



## cwwozniak

mace

Hi. Mark, and Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Gr3iz

mate

Hiya pal! Back atcha!


----------



## cwwozniak

gate


----------



## Gr3iz

gave


----------



## cwwozniak

gale


----------



## Gr3iz

gaze


----------



## cwwozniak

gape


----------



## Gr3iz

gaps


----------



## plodr

gags


----------



## cwwozniak

gigs


----------



## Gr3iz

gins


----------



## cwwozniak

gibs


----------



## Gr3iz

gibe


----------



## dotty999

jibe


----------



## cwwozniak

jive


----------



## Gr3iz

dive


----------



## dotty999

diva


----------



## Gr3iz

dika


----------



## 2twenty2

dike


----------



## Gr3iz

dive


----------



## cwwozniak

dire

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

dirt

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

dart


----------



## Gr3iz

daft


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

deft


----------



## cwwozniak

left


----------



## dotty999

reft


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

raft


----------



## cwwozniak

daft 

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

There's an echo: daft @ 10:54 and 11:49

DAST (Drug Abuse Screening Test or Dynamic application security testing)


----------



## dotty999

dash


----------



## 2twenty2

dish


----------



## cwwozniak

wish


----------



## dotty999

pish


----------



## 2twenty2

fish


----------



## dotty999

fash


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## dotty999

bush


----------



## 2twenty2

bust


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

bent


----------



## cwwozniak

vent


----------



## Gr3iz

vest


----------



## cwwozniak

best


----------



## Gr3iz

beat


----------



## cwwozniak

feat

Having trouble staying awake. Good night, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

seat


----------



## dotty999

seal


----------



## 2twenty2

seam


----------



## cwwozniak

scam


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

spam


----------



## cwwozniak

slam

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## Gr3iz

slum


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

slim


----------



## plodr

slit


----------



## 2twenty2

slip


----------



## cwwozniak

slid


----------



## 2twenty2

sled


----------



## dotty999

sped


----------



## 2twenty2

shed


----------



## Gr3iz

shod

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

shop


----------



## dotty999

ship


----------



## Gr3iz

shim


----------



## dotty999

whim


----------



## 2twenty2

whip


----------



## Gr3iz

whit


----------



## 2twenty2

what


----------



## plodr

that


----------



## 2twenty2

chat


----------



## Gr3iz

chit


----------



## 2twenty2

chip


----------



## Gr3iz

chop


----------



## cwwozniak

crop


----------



## 2twenty2

drop


----------



## dotty999

drip


----------



## 2twenty2

trip


----------



## Gr3iz

trio


----------



## cwwozniak

trim

Good morning, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

grim


----------



## cwwozniak

prim


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

brim


----------



## cwwozniak

bris


----------



## Gr3iz

Brit


----------



## 2twenty2

brig


----------



## plodr

Brie


----------



## Gr3iz

Erie


----------



## 2twenty2

Erin


----------



## Gr3iz

Eric


----------



## cwwozniak

epic

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

epix ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epix )


----------



## dotty999

spix


----------



## plodr

spit


----------



## 2twenty2

spin


----------



## dotty999

shin


----------



## 2twenty2

shun


----------



## cwwozniak

shut


----------



## 2twenty2

smut


----------



## dotty999

slut


----------



## Gr3iz

slot


----------



## 2twenty2

slat


----------



## Gr3iz

slay


----------



## 2twenty2

slab


----------



## Gr3iz

slaw


----------



## 2twenty2

slam


----------



## Gr3iz

slum

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

slug

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

smug


----------



## plodr

smut


----------



## 2twenty2

shut


----------



## dotty999

shot


----------



## Gr3iz

show

Hiya Dotty! Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

shod


----------



## Gr3iz

shad


----------



## cwwozniak

chad


----------



## Gr3iz

chap


----------



## cwwozniak

clap


----------



## 2twenty2

crap


----------



## dotty999

crag


----------



## RT

drag

Hiya Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

dram


----------



## Gr3iz

dray


----------



## dotty999

gray


----------



## Gr3iz

grey


----------



## plodr

prey


----------



## Gr3iz

pray


----------



## dotty999

play


----------



## Gr3iz

ploy


----------



## dotty999

cloy


----------



## Gr3iz

clay


----------



## dotty999

slay


----------



## Gr3iz

slap


----------



## dotty999

slip


----------



## Gr3iz

slim


----------



## 2twenty2

slit


----------



## Gr3iz

slut


----------



## dotty999

slat


----------



## cwwozniak

flat

Hi, Dotty, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

flit

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

frit


----------



## 2twenty2

frat


----------



## Gr3iz

fray


----------



## cwwozniak

tray

Good morning, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

tram

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

pram


----------



## plodr

prim


----------



## dotty999

grim


----------



## 2twenty2

brim


----------



## dotty999

brig


----------



## Gr3iz

brag

Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

brat


----------



## Gr3iz

Brit


----------



## 2twenty2

grit


----------



## Gr3iz

grid


----------



## 2twenty2

grim


----------



## plodr

gram


----------



## dotty999

grab


----------



## Gr3iz

grad


----------



## 2twenty2

gray


----------



## Gr3iz

tray


----------



## dotty999

bray


----------



## 2twenty2

bran


----------



## Gr3iz

brad


----------



## cwwozniak

brag


----------



## Gr3iz

frag


----------



## 2twenty2

frat


----------



## Gr3iz

fret

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## plodr

Fred


----------



## dotty999

fled


----------



## Gr3iz

flee


----------



## dotty999

slee


----------



## 2twenty2

slew


----------



## dotty999

slaw


----------



## Gr3iz

slat


----------



## dotty999

swat


----------



## 2twenty2

spat


----------



## dotty999

spit


----------



## Gr3iz

skit


----------



## dotty999

skin


----------



## Gr3iz

skid


----------



## plodr

slid


----------



## Gr3iz

sled


----------



## 2twenty2

slew


----------



## dotty999

slow


----------



## Gr3iz

slob


----------



## 2twenty2

slog


----------



## cwwozniak

flog

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

blog


----------



## Gr3iz

blow


----------



## cwwozniak

brow

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

brew


----------



## cwwozniak

crew


----------



## Gr3iz

chew


----------



## cwwozniak

whew


----------



## 2twenty2

whet


----------



## cwwozniak

what


----------



## Gr3iz

whit


----------



## 2twenty2

what

whim


----------



## dotty999

wham


----------



## 2twenty2

sham


----------



## dotty999

shag


----------



## Gr3iz

shad


----------



## dotty999

shed


----------



## Gr3iz

shod


----------



## dotty999

show


----------



## 2twenty2

shoe


----------



## Gr3iz

shop


----------



## 2twenty2

ship


----------



## Gr3iz

shim


----------



## 2twenty2

shiv


----------



## dotty999

spiv


----------



## 2twenty2

spit


----------



## cwwozniak

spot


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

spat


----------



## Gr3iz

swat


----------



## cwwozniak

swab

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

swag

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

swig


----------



## Gr3iz

twig


----------



## cwwozniak

twit


----------



## 2twenty2

twin


----------



## cwwozniak

thin


----------



## plodr

shin


----------



## dotty999

skin


----------



## Gr3iz

skis


----------



## cwwozniak

skit


----------



## dotty999

slit


----------



## Gr3iz

slat


----------



## 2twenty2

slut


----------



## Gr3iz

slum


----------



## dotty999

plum


----------



## 2twenty2

glum


----------



## plodr

glut


----------



## 2twenty2

glue


----------



## Gr3iz

glee


----------



## 2twenty2

flee


----------



## Gr3iz

flea


----------



## dotty999

fled


----------



## 2twenty2

flew


----------



## dotty999

slew


----------



## 2twenty2

slow


----------



## Gr3iz

slob


----------



## 2twenty2

sloe


----------



## cwwozniak

shoe

Hi, 2t2 and Mark.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

shod


----------



## cwwozniak

snod


----------



## plodr

snow


----------



## cwwozniak

snot


----------



## 2twenty2

snob


----------



## Gr3iz

slob

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hi Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

blob


----------



## Gr3iz

blog


----------



## 2twenty2

blot


----------



## Gr3iz

boot


----------



## dotty999

bolt


----------



## cwwozniak

dolt

Hi and Happy Friday, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

molt


----------



## cwwozniak

most


----------



## 2twenty2

moss


----------



## cwwozniak

mobs


----------



## plodr

cobs


----------



## Gr3iz

cots

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

rots


----------



## Gr3iz

rots


----------



## 2twenty2

😲 Oops echo


----------



## cwwozniak

rats


----------



## Gr3iz

W0W! Even though it was 3 hours later, I'd swear that entry wasn't there at the time! 

rate


----------



## 2twenty2

rote


----------



## plodr

mote


----------



## Gr3iz

moth


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

myth


----------



## Gr3iz

meth 

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

math


----------



## Gr3iz

mach


----------



## 2twenty2

mash


----------



## Gr3iz

mask


----------



## cwwozniak

mass


----------



## Gr3iz

mars


----------



## dotty999

cars


----------



## Gr3iz

cats


----------



## cwwozniak

cams

Hello, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

rams
Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rums


----------



## 2twenty2

gums


----------



## Gr3iz

guts

Greetings all!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! Hey Chuck!

guns


----------



## plodr

buns


----------



## 2twenty2

Huns


----------



## Gr3iz

huts


----------



## cwwozniak

hats


----------



## Gr3iz

hams


----------



## 2twenty2

hays


----------



## cwwozniak

bays

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

bass


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

bags


----------



## plodr

tags


----------



## dotty999

tabs


----------



## cwwozniak

taps

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

tans


----------



## Gr3iz

tank

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

tang


----------



## cwwozniak

tong


----------



## Gr3iz

tone


----------



## 2twenty2

tote


----------



## Gr3iz

toke


----------



## cwwozniak

tome


----------



## plodr

come


----------



## 2twenty2

dome


----------



## Gr3iz

dote


----------



## 2twenty2

dole


----------



## cwwozniak

dope


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

doge


----------



## cwwozniak

dose

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## 2twenty2

dove


----------



## Gr3iz

done


----------



## 2twenty2

bone


----------



## plodr

bode


----------



## Gr3iz

bore


----------



## cwwozniak

bole


----------



## 2twenty2

mole


----------



## cwwozniak

mote


----------



## 2twenty2

mode


----------



## cwwozniak

more


----------



## Gr3iz

morn


----------



## 2twenty2

born


----------



## Gr3iz

boon


----------



## 2twenty2

boot


----------



## dotty999

bolt


----------



## 2twenty2

molt


----------



## Gr3iz

mood


----------



## plodr

good


----------



## Gr3iz

gold


----------



## 2twenty2

molt to mood? 😲

bold


----------



## Gr3iz

OOpsie!

bond


----------



## 2twenty2

fond


----------



## dotty999

fend


----------



## 2twenty2

fund


----------



## dotty999

funk


----------



## Gr3iz

fink


----------



## 2twenty2

link


----------



## dotty999

pink


----------



## Gr3iz

pick


----------



## plodr

tick


----------



## Gr3iz

tock


----------



## 2twenty2

hick


----------



## Gr3iz

hock


----------



## 2twenty2

Looks like we posted at the same time #27,523 and #27,524

hack


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!!

hank


----------



## 2twenty2

hark


----------



## dotty999

bark


----------



## 2twenty2

dark


----------



## plodr

park


----------



## Gr3iz

part


----------



## 2twenty2

pert


----------



## Gr3iz

peat


----------



## 2twenty2

pest


----------



## Gr3iz

pelt


----------



## 2twenty2

pent


----------



## Gr3iz

pend


----------



## plodr

bend


----------



## dotty999

send


----------



## 2twenty2

tend


----------



## dotty999

mend


----------



## Gr3iz

meld


----------



## cwwozniak

mead


----------



## Gr3iz

mean


----------



## cwwozniak

meat

Hi Mark! Didn't think you were still here when I posted my entry. Bedtime for me.


----------



## dotty999

melt


----------



## 2twenty2

malt


----------



## Gr3iz

mall

Greetings folks!


----------



## plodr

call


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

ball


----------



## Gr3iz

bail

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

wail


----------



## Gr3iz

wait


----------



## HOBOcs

whit


----------



## Gr3iz

what


----------



## 2twenty2

chat


----------



## Gr3iz

char


----------



## cwwozniak

chap

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

chip


----------



## Gr3iz

chop

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## plodr

shop


----------



## cwwozniak

ship


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

shin


----------



## Gr3iz

shun


----------



## 2twenty2

shut


----------



## cwwozniak

slut


----------



## Gr3iz

slat


----------



## dotty999

flat


----------



## 2twenty2

plat


----------



## cwwozniak

peat


----------



## 2twenty2

beat


----------



## cwwozniak

seat

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

salt

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

halt


----------



## dotty999

malt


----------



## cwwozniak

molt

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

moll

Hey knuck! Happy Hump Day all!!


----------



## cwwozniak

mull


----------



## Gr3iz

mule


----------



## cwwozniak

mute


----------



## Gr3iz

muse


----------



## 2twenty2

mush


----------



## plodr

gush


----------



## 2twenty2

hush


----------



## Gr3iz

husk


----------



## 2twenty2

musk


----------



## Gr3iz

muck


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

buck


----------



## plodr

bock


----------



## Gr3iz

book

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

cook


----------



## Gr3iz

cork


----------



## 2twenty2

dork


----------



## cwwozniak

pork


----------



## plodr

pore


----------



## Gr3iz

poke


----------



## 2twenty2

pone


----------



## cwwozniak

pole


----------



## 2twenty2

pose


----------



## Gr3iz

post


----------



## cwwozniak

port


----------



## dotty999

pert


----------



## cwwozniak

part

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

cart 

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

care


----------



## 2twenty2

card


----------



## cwwozniak

ward


----------



## 2twenty2

lard


----------



## Gr3iz

land


----------



## 2twenty2

lend


----------



## dotty999

wend


----------



## 2twenty2

bend


----------



## dotty999

band


----------



## Gr3iz

bald


----------



## plodr

bold


----------



## 2twenty2

cold


----------



## dotty999

cord


----------



## 2twenty2

ford


----------



## dotty999

form


----------



## Gr3iz

foam


----------



## 2twenty2

roam


----------



## Gr3iz

road


----------



## dotty999

toad

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

goad


----------



## Gr3iz

goat

Hiya Dotty dear! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

boat


----------



## dotty999

bolt


----------



## plodr

colt


----------



## Gr3iz

coot


----------



## 2twenty2

hoot


----------



## Gr3iz

hoop


----------



## dotty999

loop


----------



## Gr3iz

loon


----------



## dotty999

soon


----------



## Gr3iz

soot


----------



## dotty999

boot


----------



## 2twenty2

moot


----------



## cwwozniak

loot


----------



## Gr3iz

lost


----------



## 2twenty2

cost


----------



## dotty999

cyst


----------



## 2twenty2

cast


----------



## plodr

cart


----------



## dotty999

curt


----------



## cwwozniak

cure

Hi Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

lure


----------



## cwwozniak

lute


----------



## 2twenty2

lube


----------



## dotty999

tube


----------



## Gr3iz

tune


----------



## cwwozniak

tule


----------



## Gr3iz

tale

Good night Chuck! Starting to nod here ... <yawn>


----------



## cwwozniak

sale

Good night, Mark. I am getting close to bedtime myself.


----------



## dotty999

salt


----------



## 2twenty2

malt


----------



## Gr3iz

mast


----------



## cwwozniak

mart


----------



## dotty999

fart

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## cwwozniak

tart

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

wart


----------



## plodr

ward


----------



## Gr3iz

warm


----------



## 2twenty2

warn


----------



## cwwozniak

worn


----------



## Gr3iz

word


----------



## 2twenty2

wars


----------



## cwwozniak

wads

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

wags


----------



## plodr

tags


----------



## 2twenty2

lags


----------



## cwwozniak

legs


----------



## 2twenty2

logs


----------



## dotty999

cogs


----------



## Gr3iz

cons

Um, knuck? How did we get from word to wars earlier? You've got to get your coffee ready sooner ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> cons
> 
> Um, knuck? *How did we get from word to wars earlier?* You've got to get your coffee ready sooner ... ;-)


😲 Very carefully.😁

cots

I think I should hangup my mouse and keyboard and call it quits


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!!

cobs


----------



## cwwozniak

sobs


----------



## Gr3iz

sots 

Happy Hump Day pal! Just about bedtime for Bonzo here ...


----------



## 2twenty2

sops


----------



## dotty999

pops


----------



## 2twenty2

bops


----------



## Gr3iz

boss


----------



## cwwozniak

bogs

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

bots

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

boas


----------



## cwwozniak

boar


----------



## 2twenty2

boat


----------



## plodr

coat


----------



## 2twenty2

goat


----------



## cwwozniak

moat


----------



## 2twenty2

most


----------



## cwwozniak

molt


----------



## Gr3iz

moll

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

poll


----------



## Gr3iz

pole


----------



## 2twenty2

poke


----------



## plodr

pike


----------



## 2twenty2

puke


----------



## Gr3iz

pure


----------



## dotty999

sure


----------



## Gr3iz

surf


----------



## 2twenty2

turf


----------



## Gr3iz

turd


----------



## 2twenty2

turn


----------



## Gr3iz

turt


----------



## plodr

tart


----------



## Gr3iz

tare


----------



## 2twenty2

tarn


----------



## Gr3iz

tarp


----------



## 2twenty2

tars


----------



## Gr3iz

taps


----------



## 2twenty2

tans


----------



## Gr3iz

tank


----------



## 2twenty2

tang


----------



## plodr

bang


----------



## Gr3iz

bane


----------



## 2twenty2

cane


----------



## Gr3iz

care


----------



## 2twenty2

case


----------



## plodr

cave


----------



## Gr3iz

cafe


----------



## 2twenty2

cake


----------



## Gr3iz

cage


----------



## dotty999

page


----------



## 2twenty2

rage


----------



## Gr3iz

race


----------



## 2twenty2

rate


----------



## dotty999

sate


----------



## plodr

date


----------



## cwwozniak

gate

Hi, Liz, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

gale

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

bale


----------



## Gr3iz

bane


----------



## cwwozniak

babe


----------



## Gr3iz

bake


----------



## dotty999

rake


----------



## cwwozniak

wake


----------



## dotty999

make


----------



## Gr3iz

mace


----------



## dotty999

race


----------



## Gr3iz

rack


----------



## cwwozniak

rock


----------



## dotty999

sock


----------



## cwwozniak

mock

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lock


----------



## Gr3iz

look


----------



## plodr

hook


----------



## cwwozniak

cook

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

cork


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

fork


----------



## dotty999

firk


----------



## Gr3iz

firm


----------



## dotty999

fire


----------



## cwwozniak

firs


----------



## Gr3iz

fits


----------



## 2twenty2

fins


----------



## plodr

wins


----------



## Gr3iz

wino


----------



## 2twenty2

wink


----------



## Gr3iz

wick


----------



## 2twenty2

wisk


----------



## Gr3iz

wish


----------



## dotty999

dish


----------



## Gr3iz

disk


----------



## cwwozniak

risk


----------



## Gr3iz

rink


----------



## cwwozniak

rank

Good night, Mark.


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## Gr3iz

dusk


----------



## 2twenty2

duck


----------



## cwwozniak

buck

Hi, Dotty, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

luck


----------



## dotty999

muck


----------



## Gr3iz

musk


----------



## dotty999

muse


----------



## Gr3iz

mute


----------



## dotty999

lute


----------



## plodr

late


----------



## cwwozniak

lake


----------



## dotty999

like


----------



## cwwozniak

life


----------



## dotty999

fife


----------



## 2twenty2

rife


----------



## dotty999

rift


----------



## 2twenty2

gift


----------



## dotty999

sift


----------



## Gr3iz

silt


----------



## dotty999

wilt


----------



## Gr3iz

wile


----------



## 2twenty2

wine


----------



## Gr3iz

wink


----------



## plodr

sink


----------



## cwwozniak

link


----------



## 2twenty2

*pink*


----------



## Gr3iz

pint


----------



## 2twenty2

punt


----------



## cwwozniak

runt

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

bunt


----------



## cwwozniak

bust


----------



## 2twenty2

bush


----------



## dotty999

hush


----------



## 2twenty2

lush


----------



## Gr3iz

lust


----------



## dotty999

dust


----------



## 2twenty2

bust


----------



## plodr

best


----------



## 2twenty2

fest


----------



## Gr3iz

feat


----------



## cwwozniak

felt

Good night, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

welt


----------



## 2twenty2

belt


----------



## Gr3iz

bent


----------



## 2twenty2

best


----------



## cwwozniak

west


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

jest


----------



## plodr

just


----------



## Gr3iz

bust


----------



## cwwozniak

lust


----------



## Gr3iz

lush


----------



## 2twenty2

lash


----------



## Gr3iz

lath


----------



## 2twenty2

bath


----------



## cwwozniak

both


----------



## plodr

moth


----------



## Gr3iz

mote


----------



## cwwozniak

dote


----------



## Gr3iz

dole


----------



## cwwozniak

done


----------



## Gr3iz

dope


----------



## cwwozniak

dome


----------



## 2twenty2

doge


----------



## cwwozniak

dose


----------



## 2twenty2

dove


----------



## Gr3iz

doze


----------



## dotty999

daze


----------



## cwwozniak

faze 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

fame


----------



## cwwozniak

fare


----------



## 2twenty2

fate


----------



## dotty999

rate


----------



## Gr3iz

rare


----------



## 2twenty2

race


----------



## Gr3iz

rack


----------



## 2twenty2

rank


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## cwwozniak

bark


----------



## plodr

back


----------



## cwwozniak

bask


----------



## Gr3iz

bash


----------



## dotty999

cash


----------



## Gr3iz

cast


----------



## dotty999

last


----------



## Gr3iz

lass


----------



## cwwozniak

laps


----------



## 2twenty2

lads


----------



## cwwozniak

lids


----------



## 2twenty2

lips


----------



## Gr3iz

lies


----------



## 2twenty2

pies


----------



## Gr3iz

pier


----------



## 2twenty2

pied


----------



## dotty999

died


----------



## 2twenty2

tied


----------



## Gr3iz

tier


----------



## plodr

bier


----------



## Gr3iz

beer


----------



## 2twenty2

bear


----------



## Gr3iz

bead


----------



## 2twenty2

bean


----------



## Gr3iz

been


----------



## plodr

seen


----------



## Gr3iz

seep


----------



## 2twenty2

seer


----------



## Gr3iz

sear


----------



## plodr

wear


----------



## Gr3iz

weak


----------



## 2twenty2

week


----------



## plodr

meek


----------



## Gr3iz

meep


----------



## 2twenty2

meed


----------



## Gr3iz

mead


----------



## 2twenty2

meat


----------



## Gr3iz

??? Isn't that two letters, my dear? 

"meat --> meld"


----------



## plodr

it was mead to meat, one change (I don't see meld, perhaps it was corrected?)
So I'm going with meat to

seat


----------



## Gr3iz

Apparently deleted ...

sent


----------



## 2twenty2

bent


----------



## Gr3iz

best


----------



## 2twenty2

beat


----------



## dotty999

belt


----------



## 2twenty2

bolt


----------



## dotty999

colt


----------



## 2twenty2

dolt


----------



## plodr

doll


----------



## Gr3iz

dole


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## Gr3iz

bone


----------



## 2twenty2

bore


----------



## cwwozniak

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

bate


----------



## Gr3iz

bane


----------



## plodr

mane


----------



## Gr3iz

make


----------



## 2twenty2

mare


----------



## dotty999

bare


----------



## Gr3iz

bard


----------



## 2twenty2

barn


----------



## Gr3iz

bark


----------



## 2twenty2

barf


----------



## Gr3iz

bars


----------



## plodr

cars


----------



## Gr3iz

cabs


----------



## plodr

cads


----------



## 2twenty2

dads


----------



## Gr3iz

dado


----------



## 2twenty2

dodo


----------



## Gr3iz

dojo


----------



## plodr

Dobo https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dobo


----------



## 2twenty2

loco


----------



## dotty999

lock


----------



## Gr3iz

look

Knuck ... Dobo --> loco??


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> look
> 
> Knuck ... *Dobo --> loco??*


😲😵🥴😧🤔😰😬

loon


----------



## Gr3iz

loan


----------



## 2twenty2

load


----------



## Gr3iz

lord


----------



## plodr

lore


----------



## Gr3iz

lone


----------



## 2twenty2

line


----------



## plodr

sine


----------



## Gr3iz

sire


----------



## dotty999

hire


----------



## Gr3iz

hive


----------



## cwwozniak

have

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hale

Hey Chuck! Gonna hafta call it an early night. Gotta work the rest of the week, and be there by 7! <yawn>


----------



## cwwozniak

hare

A belated Good Night, Mark.


----------



## 2twenty2

hate


----------



## dotty999

fate


----------



## Gr3iz

fake


----------



## 2twenty2

fame


----------



## plodr

lame


----------



## 2twenty2

dame


----------



## cwwozniak

tame

Hi 2t2, and Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

game


----------



## cwwozniak

name


----------



## 2twenty2

same


----------



## dotty999

came


----------



## Gr3iz

cape


----------



## 2twenty2

cane


----------



## Gr3iz

cafe


----------



## cwwozniak

safe


----------



## dotty999

save


----------



## Gr3iz

sane


----------



## 2twenty2

sate


----------



## plodr

site


----------



## Gr3iz

size


----------



## 2twenty2

sine


----------



## Gr3iz

sink


----------



## 2twenty2

sank


----------



## cwwozniak

sack


----------



## 2twenty2

sick


----------



## cwwozniak

suck


----------



## plodr

buck


----------



## 2twenty2

luck


----------



## Gr3iz

lurk


----------



## dotty999

lark


----------



## Gr3iz

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

lank


----------



## Gr3iz

lane


----------



## 2twenty2

lone


----------



## plodr

love


----------



## 2twenty2

lobe


----------



## Gr3iz

lode


----------



## plodr

code


----------



## 2twenty2

rode


----------



## dotty999

rude


----------



## Gr3iz

ruse


----------



## dotty999

muse


----------



## Gr3iz

mute


----------



## dotty999

mule


----------



## Gr3iz

mull


----------



## 2twenty2

moll


----------



## dotty999

doll


----------



## Gr3iz

dolt


----------



## plodr

volt


----------



## 2twenty2

jolt


----------



## Gr3iz

jilt


----------



## 2twenty2

tilt


----------



## dotty999

silt


----------



## cwwozniak

wilt

Hi Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

wild


----------



## cwwozniak

wile


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

will


----------



## dotty999

fill


----------



## 2twenty2

bill


----------



## Gr3iz

bilk


----------



## 2twenty2

bile


----------



## plodr

bide


----------



## cwwozniak

tide


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hide


----------



## dotty999

wide


----------



## cwwozniak

wise


----------



## dotty999

wipe


----------



## cwwozniak

ripe


----------



## 2twenty2

pipe


----------



## dotty999

wipe


----------



## Gr3iz

Doing a lot of wiping these days? ;-)

wife


----------



## 2twenty2

wine


----------



## Gr3iz

wing


----------



## 2twenty2

wink


----------



## cwwozniak

wind


----------



## plodr

kind


----------



## 2twenty2

rind


----------



## cwwozniak

rink

Works with either 2twenty2's or Dotty's entry.


----------



## 2twenty2

ring


----------



## cwwozniak

sing


----------



## 2twenty2

ding


----------



## dotty999

dung


----------



## Gr3iz

dune


----------



## 2twenty2

tune


----------



## Gr3iz

tube


----------



## cwwozniak

tubs


----------



## plodr

hubs


----------



## dotty999

hugs


----------



## 2twenty2

huts


----------



## dotty999

ruts


----------



## Gr3iz

rubs


----------



## plodr

nubs


----------



## 2twenty2

hubs


----------



## Gr3iz

hums


----------



## 2twenty2

huns


----------



## plodr

buns


----------



## Gr3iz

tuns


----------



## dotty999

runs


----------



## Gr3iz

rubs


----------



## 2twenty2

ruts


----------



## plodr

rots


----------



## Gr3iz

rote


----------



## 2twenty2

rove


----------



## Gr3iz

robe


----------



## cwwozniak

role

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rope


----------



## Gr3iz

rode

Hey guys!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

rose


----------



## cwwozniak

hose

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pose


----------



## cwwozniak

nose


----------



## plodr

nosh


----------



## 2twenty2

posh


----------



## cwwozniak

push


----------



## 2twenty2

bush


----------



## Gr3iz

buss


----------



## 2twenty2

fuss


----------



## plodr

fuse


----------



## 2twenty2

muse


----------



## Gr3iz

mule


----------



## plodr

mile


----------



## cwwozniak

mole


----------



## Gr3iz

mote


----------



## dotty999

dote


----------



## Gr3iz

doth


----------



## 2twenty2

moth


----------



## cwwozniak

math


----------



## dotty999

myth


----------



## Gr3iz

lyth


----------



## plodr

loth


----------



## 2twenty2

lath


----------



## Gr3iz

lash


----------



## 2twenty2

lush


----------



## Gr3iz

lust


----------



## cwwozniak

list


----------



## 2twenty2

last


----------



## Gr3iz

lase


----------



## plodr

case


----------



## Gr3iz

cape


----------



## 2twenty2

cane


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## plodr

cast


----------



## 2twenty2

vast


----------



## Gr3iz

vest


----------



## 2twenty2

jest


----------



## cwwozniak

pest


----------



## 2twenty2

west


----------



## plodr

best


----------



## cwwozniak

lest


----------



## 2twenty2

nest


----------



## Gr3iz

neat


----------



## 2twenty2

heat


----------



## cwwozniak

meat


----------



## plodr

moat


----------



## 2twenty2

boat


----------



## cwwozniak

brat


----------



## 2twenty2

frat


----------



## Gr3iz

fray


----------



## 2twenty2

pray


----------



## Gr3iz

prey


----------



## 2twenty2

trey


----------



## cwwozniak

tree


----------



## plodr

thee


----------



## 2twenty2

them


----------



## Gr3iz

they


----------



## cwwozniak

whey


----------



## 2twenty2

when


----------



## plodr

wren


----------



## 2twenty2

ween


----------



## cwwozniak

been

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

bean


----------



## 2twenty2

bear


----------



## plodr

boar


----------



## Gr3iz

boor


----------



## 2twenty2

book


----------



## Gr3iz

bonk


----------



## 2twenty2

bock


----------



## plodr

sock


----------



## 2twenty2

dock


----------



## Gr3iz

dork


----------



## 2twenty2

dirk


----------



## cwwozniak

dark

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

darn


----------



## plodr

yarn


----------



## 2twenty2

barn


----------



## Gr3iz

bare


----------



## plodr

bade


----------



## Gr3iz

bane


----------



## cwwozniak

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bate


----------



## cwwozniak

base

Hey, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

bask


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## cwwozniak

rash

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## Gr3iz

rasp


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

ramp


----------



## plodr

camp


----------



## 2twenty2

damp


----------



## Gr3iz

dams

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

rams


----------



## Gr3iz

raps


----------



## 2twenty2

rags


----------



## Gr3iz

rage


----------



## 2twenty2

rave


----------



## Gr3iz

rake


----------



## 2twenty2

rape


----------



## Gr3iz

rapt


----------



## plodr

rant


----------



## cwwozniak

raft


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rift


----------



## cwwozniak

rife 

Hey, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

rime


----------



## 2twenty2

rite


----------



## Gr3iz

rote


----------



## plodr

note


----------



## 2twenty2

cote


----------



## Gr3iz

cope


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

code


----------



## cwwozniak

cone


----------



## 2twenty2

cope


----------



## cwwozniak

mope


----------



## 2twenty2

lope


----------



## cwwozniak

lops


----------



## 2twenty2

logs


----------



## plodr

legs


----------



## cwwozniak

pegs


----------



## 2twenty2

begs


----------



## cwwozniak

kegs


----------



## Gr3iz

keys

Hey knuck! Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

kens


----------



## Gr3iz

keno


----------



## 2twenty2

Kent


----------



## Gr3iz

kept


----------



## 2twenty2

Sept


----------



## Gr3iz

sect


----------



## plodr

sent


----------



## Gr3iz

seat


----------



## cwwozniak

feat


----------



## 2twenty2

beat


----------



## Gr3iz

belt


----------



## 2twenty2

welt


----------



## Gr3iz

weft


----------



## plodr

waft


----------



## 2twenty2

daft


----------



## Gr3iz

dart


----------



## 2twenty2

dirt


----------



## Gr3iz

diet


----------



## cwwozniak

died

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

deed


----------



## cwwozniak

reed


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

feed


----------



## cwwozniak

weed


----------



## 2twenty2

seed


----------



## cwwozniak

shed


----------



## Gr3iz

shod

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

shop


----------



## plodr

show


----------



## cwwozniak

slow

Hi, Liz and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

slaw


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

slew


----------



## cwwozniak

flew


----------



## 2twenty2

blew


----------



## cwwozniak

brew


----------



## 2twenty2

crew


----------



## Gr3iz

craw


----------



## plodr

crab


----------



## 2twenty2

crib


----------



## cwwozniak

crip


----------



## Gr3iz

crap


----------



## cwwozniak

craw


----------



## 2twenty2

crow


----------



## Gr3iz

crop


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

prop


----------



## Gr3iz

prep

Hey knuck!


----------



## plodr

peep


----------



## Gr3iz

peen


----------



## 2twenty2

peel


----------



## cwwozniak

heel


----------



## 2twenty2

feel


----------



## Gr3iz

fell


----------



## 2twenty2

bell


----------



## Gr3iz

belt


----------



## cwwozniak

melt


----------



## plodr

malt


----------



## 2twenty2

molt


----------



## Gr3iz

moot


----------



## 2twenty2

boot


----------



## Gr3iz

book


----------



## plodr

took


----------



## cwwozniak

rook

Hi, Liz and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

nook


----------



## cwwozniak

hook

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

cook


----------



## cwwozniak

cool


----------



## 2twenty2

fool


----------



## cwwozniak

wool


----------



## 2twenty2

pool


----------



## Gr3iz

poll

Good evening guys!


----------



## cwwozniak

pill

Hey, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pile


----------



## 2twenty2

pale


----------



## plodr

kale


----------



## Gr3iz

Kaye


----------



## 2twenty2

baye


----------



## Gr3iz

bade


----------



## cwwozniak

fade


----------



## Gr3iz

fame


----------



## cwwozniak

fake

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

rake


----------



## 2twenty2

lake


----------



## dotty999

make


----------



## 2twenty2

bake


----------



## dotty999

bike


----------



## plodr

hike


----------



## Gr3iz

hire


----------



## dotty999

fire


----------



## 2twenty2

dire


----------



## dotty999

dirt


----------



## 2twenty2

dart


----------



## cwwozniak

dare

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bare


----------



## cwwozniak

bore


----------



## dotty999

core


----------



## plodr

fore


----------



## dotty999

form


----------



## 2twenty2

farm


----------



## dotty999

firm


----------



## Gr3iz

film


----------



## dotty999

filt


----------



## Gr3iz

fist


----------



## dotty999

gist


----------



## Gr3iz

gilt


----------



## dotty999

wilt


----------



## plodr

wild


----------



## Gr3iz

wile


----------



## dotty999

bile


----------



## 2twenty2

file


----------



## Gr3iz

fire


----------



## cwwozniak

mire


----------



## plodr

mare


----------



## dotty999

more


----------



## Gr3iz

morn


----------



## dotty999

corn


----------



## Gr3iz

coin


----------



## dotty999

loin


----------



## Gr3iz

loon


----------



## cwwozniak

moon

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

moor

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

moot

And a Happy Friday to you, too!


----------



## plodr

foot


----------



## cwwozniak

loot


----------



## Gr3iz

lost


----------



## dotty999

host


----------



## 2twenty2

most


----------



## Gr3iz

moss


----------



## 2twenty2

mass


----------



## plodr

lass


----------



## Gr3iz

last


----------



## Panzer4

mast


----------



## 2twenty2

cast


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## plodr

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

carp


----------



## 2twenty2

card


----------



## Gr3iz

cars


----------



## Panzer4

curs


----------



## 2twenty2

curt


----------



## plodr

cure


----------



## cwwozniak

cute


----------



## 2twenty2

cube


----------



## Gr3iz

cubs


----------



## dotty999

dubs


----------



## 2twenty2

tubs


----------



## Gr3iz

tuns


----------



## dotty999

tans


----------



## Gr3iz

tank


----------



## cwwozniak

tang

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

ting


----------



## dotty999

ring


----------



## 2twenty2

ding


----------



## dotty999

wing


----------



## 2twenty2

sing


----------



## plodr

sink


----------



## Gr3iz

sick


----------



## dotty999

tick


----------



## 2twenty2

lick


----------



## Gr3iz

lice


----------



## 2twenty2

lace


----------



## plodr

mace


----------



## cwwozniak

face


----------



## Gr3iz

fade


----------



## 2twenty2

fare


----------



## cwwozniak

fate


----------



## 2twenty2

fame


----------



## Gr3iz

fave


----------



## cwwozniak

gave


----------



## Gr3iz

gaze


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! TGIF!

gate


----------



## cwwozniak

mate

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! TGIF!

bate


----------



## cwwozniak

bite

Yes, TGIF!


----------



## Gr3iz

bile

Hey knuck! Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

bilk


----------



## Gr3iz

bile


----------



## 2twenty2

bide


----------



## Gr3iz

bids


----------



## 2twenty2

buds


----------



## plodr

buns


----------



## cwwozniak

bung


----------



## 2twenty2

dung


----------



## cwwozniak

lung


----------



## 2twenty2

rung


----------



## cwwozniak

hung


----------



## RT

sung


----------



## 2twenty2

sunk


----------



## cwwozniak

sulk


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

suck


----------



## cwwozniak

such

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

much


----------



## plodr

mach


----------



## 2twenty2

mace


----------



## Gr3iz

made


----------



## 2twenty2

male


----------



## plodr

gale


----------



## Gr3iz

gape


----------



## 2twenty2

gate


----------



## Gr3iz

gave


----------



## 2twenty2

give


----------



## Gr3iz

live


----------



## plodr

lime


----------



## 2twenty2

lire


----------



## dotty999

fire


----------



## 2twenty2

mire


----------



## dotty999

mice


----------



## Gr3iz

mica


----------



## plodr

Mick


----------



## dotty999

muck


----------



## Gr3iz

musk


----------



## cwwozniak

mush

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

much

Hiya pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

mach


----------



## Gr3iz

mash


----------



## cwwozniak

hash

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hath

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bath


----------



## Gr3iz

bate


----------



## plodr

rate


----------



## cwwozniak

rote


----------



## Gr3iz

rose


----------



## 2twenty2

ruse


----------



## Gr3iz

rude


----------



## 2twenty2

rule


----------



## plodr

rile


----------



## dotty999

rise


----------



## Gr3iz

risk


----------



## 2twenty2

rink


----------



## plodr

dink


----------



## 2twenty2

fink


----------



## Gr3iz

find


----------



## 2twenty2

fine


----------



## Gr3iz

five


----------



## 2twenty2

fire


----------



## Gr3iz

firs


----------



## plodr

fins


----------



## Gr3iz

fits


----------



## 2twenty2

figs


----------



## Gr3iz

fibs


----------



## cwwozniak

ribs

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bibs


----------



## plodr

bits


----------



## cwwozniak

wits


----------



## Gr3iz

wins

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

bins


----------



## 2twenty2

sins


----------



## cwwozniak

gins


----------



## 2twenty2

wins


----------



## plodr

wind


----------



## 2twenty2

wand


----------



## cwwozniak

want


----------



## Gr3iz

wart


----------



## plodr

part


----------



## Gr3iz

pact


----------



## cwwozniak

pace

G'night Mark. Bedtime for me.


----------



## Gr3iz

pate

Not far behind you pal! Sleep well!


----------



## 2twenty2

pare


----------



## plodr

dare


----------



## cwwozniak

fare

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

fart

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Hump Day pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

fast

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

fact


----------



## Gr3iz

fait


----------



## 2twenty2

fail


----------



## Gr3iz

fall


----------



## 2twenty2

full


----------



## Gr3iz

fuel


----------



## plodr

duel


----------



## Gr3iz

dual


----------



## cwwozniak

dull


----------



## 2twenty2

dill


----------



## Gr3iz

dial


----------



## plodr

deal


----------



## 2twenty2

dear


----------



## cwwozniak

deaf


----------



## Gr3iz

dean


----------



## cwwozniak

dead


----------



## Gr3iz

deed


----------



## cwwozniak

deep


----------



## Gr3iz

deer


----------



## cwwozniak

beer


----------



## Gr3iz

bear


----------



## dotty999

dear


----------



## cwwozniak

wear


----------



## dotty999

fear


----------



## Gr3iz

feat


----------



## dotty999

felt


----------



## 2twenty2

fell


----------



## Gr3iz

feel


----------



## 2twenty2

peel


----------



## plodr

peal


----------



## 2twenty2

meal


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## 2twenty2

mean


----------



## Gr3iz

moan


----------



## cwwozniak

loan

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

torn

     Time for me.


----------



## Gr3iz

town

Ditto! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

gown


----------



## dotty999

mown


----------



## Gr3iz

moon


----------



## plodr

morn


----------



## Gr3iz

more


----------



## 2twenty2

mote


----------



## Gr3iz

moth


----------



## 2twenty2

myth


----------



## cwwozniak

math

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

bath


----------



## Gr3iz

bash


----------



## cwwozniak

wash


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

cash


----------



## cwwozniak

sash 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

mash


----------



## cwwozniak

rash

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

rasp


----------



## Gr3iz

ramp


----------



## dotty999

camp


----------



## Gr3iz

cams


----------



## dotty999

rams


----------



## 2twenty2

dams


----------



## Gr3iz

dabs


----------



## cwwozniak

dubs

Hi, Mark1 and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dibs


----------



## cwwozniak

dims


----------



## 2twenty2

dins


----------



## cwwozniak

sins


----------



## Gr3iz

sing

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

sung


----------



## tendenci

lung


----------



## cwwozniak

dung


----------



## dotty999

bung


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt


----------



## dotty999

runt


----------



## cwwozniak

rant

Hello, DOtty!


----------



## 2twenty2

pant


----------



## Gr3iz

past


----------



## dotty999

cast


----------



## cwwozniak

vast


----------



## Gr3iz

vase


----------



## cwwozniak

vane


----------



## dotty999

sane


----------



## Gr3iz

sank


----------



## dotty999

dank


----------



## cwwozniak

bank

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

bark


----------



## cwwozniak

lark


----------



## Gr3iz

lack


----------



## cwwozniak

lick


----------



## 2twenty2

luck


----------



## cwwozniak

lock


----------



## Gr3iz

look


----------



## dotty999

rook


----------



## Gr3iz

rock


----------



## cwwozniak

sock


----------



## Gr3iz

soak


----------



## 2twenty2

soar


----------



## cwwozniak

boar


----------



## 2twenty2

hoar


----------



## cwwozniak

hour

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

sour


----------



## plodr

tour


----------



## Gr3iz

tout


----------



## 2twenty2

bout


----------



## Gr3iz

bolt


----------



## cwwozniak

colt


----------



## dotty999

cola


----------



## cwwozniak

cold

Hello. Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

fold
Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

food


----------



## dotty999

mood


----------



## Gr3iz

moor


----------



## dotty999

door


----------



## cwwozniak

dour 

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

four


----------



## Gr3iz

foul


----------



## plodr

foil


----------



## cwwozniak

toil

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

tool

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday my friend!


----------



## dotty999

pool


----------



## cwwozniak

wool


----------



## Gr3iz

woof


----------



## cwwozniak

hoof


----------



## Gr3iz

hoot


----------



## cwwozniak

loot


----------



## Gr3iz

loft


----------



## cwwozniak

left


----------



## dotty999

reft


----------



## Gr3iz

rent


----------



## dotty999

runt


----------



## Gr3iz

rust

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

rusk


----------



## cwwozniak

risk


----------



## dotty999

disk


----------



## cwwozniak

dish


----------



## 2twenty2

fish


----------



## plodr

wish


----------



## Gr3iz

with


----------



## dotty999

pith


----------



## cwwozniak

pity

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

city

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

cite


----------



## dotty999

kite


----------



## Gr3iz

kith


----------



## 2twenty2

with


----------



## Gr3iz

wits


----------



## dotty999

wets


----------



## 2twenty2

webs


----------



## Gr3iz

weds


----------



## cwwozniak

wads

Good morning, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

wade

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

fade


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bade


----------



## plodr

wade


----------



## Gr3iz

ware


----------



## cwwozniak

pare


----------



## Gr3iz

pate


----------



## cwwozniak

pale

G'night, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

pole


----------



## plodr

pore


----------



## Gr3iz

port


----------



## 2twenty2

porn


----------



## Gr3iz

pork


----------



## cwwozniak

pock


----------



## dotty999

dock


----------



## 2twenty2

sock


----------



## Gr3iz

sack


----------



## 2twenty2

sick


----------



## cwwozniak

tick


----------



## dotty999

lick


----------



## cwwozniak

lice


----------



## dotty999

vice


----------



## Gr3iz

vibe


----------



## cwwozniak

gibe


----------



## Gr3iz

give


----------



## cwwozniak

dive


----------



## Gr3iz

dice


----------



## dotty999

lice


----------



## 2twenty2

mice


----------



## Gr3iz

mire


----------



## plodr

hire


----------



## cwwozniak

dire

Hi, Mak!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

tire


----------



## Gr3iz

tide

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

time


----------



## Gr3iz

tine


----------



## dotty999

fine

Hi boys


----------



## cwwozniak

wine

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## cwwozniak

wing


----------



## dotty999

ring


----------



## cwwozniak

rind


----------



## dotty999

rink


----------



## Gr3iz

risk

Greetings my dear!


----------



## dotty999

disk


----------



## 2twenty2

dusk


----------



## Gr3iz

duck


----------



## 2twenty2

dock


----------



## plodr

bock


----------



## dotty999

back


----------



## cwwozniak

buck

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

muck

Hi Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

musk


----------



## dotty999

mask


----------



## 2twenty2

mark


----------



## dotty999

lark


----------



## 2twenty2

dark


----------



## Gr3iz

dank


----------



## 2twenty2

dunk


----------



## plodr

dune


----------



## Gr3iz

dude


----------



## 2twenty2

dupe


----------



## cwwozniak

duke


----------



## 2twenty2

puke


----------



## cwwozniak

pure


----------



## Gr3iz

puce


----------



## dotty999

puck


----------



## Gr3iz

punk


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## Gr3iz

dang


----------



## cwwozniak

bang

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

bank


----------



## Gr3iz

balk

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday pal!


----------



## dotty999

talk


----------



## plodr

tack


----------



## Gr3iz

task


----------



## dotty999

tusk


----------



## cwwozniak

tuck


----------



## Gr3iz

tunk


----------



## cwwozniak

tune

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

tube

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

cube


----------



## dotty999

cubs

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

cuts


----------



## plodr

cats


----------



## dotty999

vats


----------



## cwwozniak

vans

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

cans


----------



## cwwozniak

pans


----------



## dotty999

pins


----------



## Gr3iz

pint


----------



## cwwozniak

pine

G'night Mark!


----------



## dotty999

dine


----------



## cwwozniak

tine

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

tone

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

tune


----------



## dotty999

dune


----------



## 2twenty2

done


----------



## plodr

cone


----------



## cwwozniak

lone


----------



## 2twenty2

bone


----------



## cwwozniak

none


----------



## 2twenty2

pone


----------



## cwwozniak

gone


----------



## Gr3iz

gore


----------



## dotty999

gory


----------



## Gr3iz

gork


----------



## cwwozniak

fork


----------



## Gr3iz

folk


----------



## dotty999

yolk


----------



## cwwozniak

yock


----------



## Gr3iz

yonk


----------



## cwwozniak

yank

G'night Mark. Time for me to set up coffee for tomorrow and go to bed.


----------



## Gr3iz

yack 

I should have gone :30 ago. I'm nodding on my keyboard ... G'night!


----------



## dotty999

back


----------



## 2twenty2

hack


----------



## plodr

hank


----------



## Gr3iz

hand


----------



## cwwozniak

hang

Good morning, Mark! Get enough sleep?


----------



## 2twenty2

hung


----------



## cwwozniak

rung

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

sung


----------



## cwwozniak

sunk


----------



## Gr3iz

sulk



cwwozniak said:


> Good morning, Mark! Get enough sleep?


Seems like never ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

bulk


----------



## Gr3iz

busk


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bunk


----------



## dotty999

bonk


----------



## 2twenty2

bank


----------



## cwwozniak

band


----------



## Gr3iz

bald


----------



## 2twenty2

bard


----------



## cwwozniak

bark


----------



## Gr3iz

barf


----------



## dotty999

bard


----------



## 2twenty2

band


----------



## cwwozniak

bond


----------



## plodr

bone


----------



## cwwozniak

bode


----------



## dotty999

code


----------



## Gr3iz

cope


----------



## cwwozniak

come

Well, that was a short evening on the computer. Started yawning within a couple of minutes of sitting down in front of it. Bed time for me.


----------



## Gr3iz

comb

Good night pal!


----------



## dotty999

bomb


----------



## 2twenty2

tomb


----------



## cwwozniak

tome


----------



## Gr3iz

toke


----------



## cwwozniak

tote


----------



## Gr3iz

tone


----------



## cwwozniak

zone


----------



## 2twenty2

cone


----------



## plodr

core


----------



## dotty999

bore


----------



## cwwozniak

sore


----------



## 2twenty2

lore


----------



## cwwozniak

tore


----------



## dotty999

tyre

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

mire


----------



## Gr3iz

Whoa! Back the truck up ... ;-) Remember knuck, the Brits spell things funny ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

dotty999 said:


> tyre


type


----------



## Gr3iz

tope


----------



## dotty999

cope


----------



## cwwozniak

mope

Hi, Dotty and Mark l


----------



## dotty999

rope

Hi Chuck!


----------



## plodr

pope


----------



## dotty999

pose


----------



## Gr3iz

posh

Hi guys!


----------



## dotty999

cosh


----------



## cwwozniak

cash


----------



## Gr3iz

cast


----------



## plodr

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## cwwozniak

cent


----------



## dotty999

rent


----------



## cwwozniak

dent


----------



## plodr

deny


----------



## cwwozniak

dens


----------



## Gr3iz

dews


----------



## dotty999

mews


----------



## Gr3iz

mess


----------



## 2twenty2

mesh


----------



## dotty999

mush


----------



## 2twenty2

mash


----------



## cwwozniak

mast

Good morning, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

malt


----------



## cwwozniak

mall

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## plodr

mill


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

moll


----------



## dotty999

doll


----------



## 2twenty2

poll


----------



## Gr3iz

pole


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## plodr

bale


----------



## Gr3iz

bake


----------



## dotty999

sake


----------



## Gr3iz

same


----------



## dotty999

save


----------



## Gr3iz

sate


----------



## plodr

sale


----------



## Gr3iz

salt


----------



## dotty999

malt


----------



## Gr3iz

mart


----------



## dotty999

fart


----------



## 2twenty2

dart


----------



## dotty999

dirt


----------



## Gr3iz

diet


----------



## dotty999

dint


----------



## Gr3iz

dink


----------



## plodr

wink


----------



## dotty999

mink


----------



## 2twenty2

fink


----------



## Gr3iz

fine


----------



## plodr

five


----------



## Gr3iz

fife


----------



## dotty999

rife


----------



## Gr3iz

rime


----------



## dotty999

rise


----------



## Gr3iz

risk


----------



## plodr

disk


----------



## Gr3iz

dirk


----------



## 2twenty2

dire


----------



## Gr3iz

dice


----------



## 2twenty2

dine


----------



## plodr

line


----------



## Gr3iz

lint


----------



## dotty999

list


----------



## Gr3iz

lift


----------



## dotty999

sift


----------



## plodr

soft


----------



## dotty999

loft


----------



## Gr3iz

lost


----------



## dotty999

cost


----------



## Gr3iz

coat


----------



## cwwozniak

moat


----------



## Gr3iz

molt


----------



## plodr

volt


----------



## Gr3iz

vole


----------



## cwwozniak

vote


----------



## plodr

dote


----------



## dotty999

date


----------



## Gr3iz

dale


----------



## dotty999

bale


----------



## plodr

bane


----------



## Gr3iz

band


----------



## dotty999

bond


----------



## Gr3iz

bold


----------



## cwwozniak

fold


----------



## dotty999

sold


----------



## Gr3iz

sole


----------



## plodr

mole


----------



## cwwozniak

role


----------



## dotty999

roll


----------



## Gr3iz

roil


----------



## dotty999

coil


----------



## cwwozniak

toil


----------



## Gr3iz

tool


----------



## cwwozniak

toll


----------



## plodr

moll


----------



## cwwozniak

doll

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

Can I do "toll" again? It seems all the rage ... ;-)

dole


----------



## dotty999

dale


----------



## Gr3iz

date


----------



## cwwozniak

dame

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

fame


----------



## Gr3iz

fare

Mornin' Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## plodr

care


----------



## dotty999

cure


----------



## RT

core


----------



## dotty999

more


----------



## Gr3iz

mote


----------



## dotty999

tote


----------



## Gr3iz

tome


----------



## dotty999

tame


----------



## cwwozniak

time


----------



## Gr3iz

tide


----------



## dotty999

tidy


----------



## Gr3iz

tiny


----------



## dotty999

tint


----------



## Gr3iz

tilt


----------



## cwwozniak

wilt


----------



## Gr3iz

wild


----------



## dotty999

wily


----------



## Gr3iz

wiry


----------



## plodr

wire


----------



## Gr3iz

wide


----------



## dotty999

wade


----------



## Gr3iz

wads


----------



## cwwozniak

weds


----------



## plodr

wets


----------



## cwwozniak

webs


----------



## Gr3iz

weys


----------



## plodr

weds


----------



## Gr3iz

beds


----------



## cwwozniak

reds

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## plodr

Feds


----------



## cwwozniak

fees


----------



## plodr

tees


----------



## cwwozniak

teas


----------



## Gr3iz

teak

Greetings from sunny eastern PA! It's a beautiful day in the Pocono Mountains! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

leak

Hiya, Mark! Are you doing some vacation traveling?


----------



## Gr3iz

lark

That we are, my friend! Getting away from it all for a bit! And ... loving it! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

dark


----------



## cwwozniak

hark


----------



## Gr3iz

hack


----------



## cwwozniak

rack

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

rank


----------



## Gr3iz

bank


----------



## cwwozniak

tank


----------



## plodr

tans


----------



## dotty999

fans


----------



## Gr3iz

fats


----------



## plodr

mats

We've had a very nice string of weather in Eastern PA.


----------



## dotty999

cats


----------



## cwwozniak

hats


----------



## plodr

hags


----------



## cwwozniak

hams


----------



## Gr3iz

haws


----------



## cwwozniak

hews


----------



## Gr3iz

plodr said:


> We've had a very nice string of weather in Eastern PA.


I agree! We are on vacation in the Poconos. Hoping to meet Mike on Thursday near his home, maybe in Carlisle.


----------



## Gr3iz

hems


----------



## cwwozniak

gems


----------



## Gr3iz

gets


----------



## dotty999

guts


----------



## cwwozniak

gums


----------



## dotty999

sums


----------



## Gr3iz

suds


----------



## dotty999

buds


----------



## cwwozniak

duds


----------



## Gr3iz

dues


----------



## cwwozniak

duet


----------



## Gr3iz

suet


----------



## cwwozniak

sued


----------



## dotty999

sped


----------



## cwwozniak

spew


----------



## plodr

stew


----------



## cwwozniak

stow


----------



## dotty999

slow


----------



## cwwozniak

slaw


----------



## Gr3iz

slap


----------



## cwwozniak

slag


----------



## Gr3iz

slug


----------



## dotty999

slum


----------



## Gr3iz

slim


----------



## dotty999

slam


----------



## cwwozniak

scam


----------



## plodr

scan


----------



## cwwozniak

scab


----------



## dotty999

scar


----------



## cwwozniak

star


----------



## dotty999

stir


----------



## Gr3iz

stit


----------



## plodr

slit


----------



## Gr3iz

slat


----------



## cwwozniak

seat


----------



## dotty999

sent


----------



## cwwozniak

rent

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

rest


----------



## cwwozniak

zest


----------



## dotty999

vest


----------



## Gr3iz

vent


----------



## plodr

cent


----------



## cwwozniak

went


----------



## dotty999

bent


----------



## Gr3iz

beat


----------



## dotty999

beam


----------



## Gr3iz

berm


----------



## dotty999

term


----------



## plodr

team


----------



## dotty999

teal


----------



## Gr3iz

tell


----------



## dotty999

well


----------



## Gr3iz

weal


----------



## dotty999

seal


----------



## Gr3iz

sell


----------



## dotty999

fell


----------



## Gr3iz

felt


----------



## dotty999

welt


----------



## Gr3iz

west


----------



## dotty999

zest


----------



## Gr3iz

nest


----------



## plodr

best


----------



## dotty999

beet


----------



## cwwozniak

been


----------



## dotty999

seen

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

peen

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

peer


----------



## Gr3iz

pear


----------



## dotty999

fear


----------



## cwwozniak

wear


----------



## plodr

sear


----------



## dotty999

tear


----------



## cwwozniak

rear


----------



## dotty999

fear


----------



## cwwozniak

bear


----------



## dotty999

bead


----------



## cwwozniak

bean


----------



## dotty999

beat


----------



## cwwozniak

beam


----------



## dotty999

team


----------



## cwwozniak

tram


----------



## dotty999

cram


----------



## Gr3iz

crap


----------



## dotty999

trap


----------



## Gr3iz

tray


----------



## plodr

bray


----------



## dotty999

bran


----------



## Gr3iz

brag


----------



## dotty999

brig


----------



## cwwozniak

brim

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

trim


----------



## cwwozniak

trip


----------



## Gr3iz

trig


----------



## plodr

brig


----------



## cwwozniak

brie


----------



## plodr

brim


----------



## Gr3iz

Brit


----------



## cwwozniak

grit


----------



## Gr3iz

grid


----------



## dotty999

grim


----------



## plodr

gram


----------



## dotty999

tram


----------



## Gr3iz

tray


----------



## cwwozniak

fray


----------



## dotty999

flay

Hi Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

flap


----------



## dotty999

flip


----------



## Gr3iz

flop


----------



## dotty999

clop


----------



## Gr3iz

clod


----------



## dotty999

clad


----------



## cwwozniak

clan


----------



## Gr3iz

clay


----------



## plodr

slay


----------



## Gr3iz

Since Liz's "slay" registered first, I'll play off of it ...

slaw


----------



## cwwozniak

slew


----------



## Gr3iz

slow


----------



## cwwozniak

show

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

shop

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## plodr

ship


----------



## dotty999

slip


----------



## Gr3iz

slit


----------



## dotty999

slim


----------



## Gr3iz

slum


----------



## plodr

slut


----------



## Gr3iz

slug


----------



## cwwozniak

plug

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

glug


----------



## Gr3iz

glum

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

plum Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

plus


----------



## cwwozniak

flus


----------



## Gr3iz

flys


----------



## plodr

frys


----------



## Gr3iz

fros


----------



## plodr

from


----------



## Gr3iz

frog


----------



## cwwozniak

flog

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

flag

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

flan


----------



## dotty999

clan


----------



## Gr3iz

clay


----------



## cwwozniak

clad

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

clam


----------



## cwwozniak

claw


----------



## dotty999

clap


----------



## Gr3iz

clip


----------



## dotty999

clop


----------



## Gr3iz

cloy


----------



## plodr

clay


----------



## Gr3iz

flay


----------



## dotty999

flag


----------



## Gr3iz

flap


----------



## cwwozniak

flaw


----------



## dotty999

flew


----------



## cwwozniak

flee

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

flea


----------



## plodr

fled


----------



## Gr3iz

flex


----------



## dotty999

flax


----------



## Gr3iz

flab


----------



## dotty999

slab


----------



## Gr3iz

slob


----------



## plodr

slow


----------



## cwwozniak

glow


----------



## Gr3iz

glom


----------



## cwwozniak

glob


----------



## dotty999

slob


----------



## Gr3iz

slog


----------



## dotty999

clog


----------



## Gr3iz

clod


----------



## plodr

clop


----------



## dotty999

slop


----------



## Gr3iz

slip


----------



## dotty999

clip


----------



## Gr3iz

chip


----------



## cwwozniak

chap

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

chat


----------



## dotty999

what


----------



## Gr3iz

whet

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear! Hi Liz!


----------



## dotty999

when 

Hi Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

whey


----------



## dotty999

they


----------



## Gr3iz

them


----------



## cwwozniak

then


----------



## plodr

thin


----------



## cwwozniak

shin


----------



## Gr3iz

shun


----------



## dotty999

spun


----------



## Gr3iz

span


----------



## dotty999

scan


----------



## cwwozniak

scar


----------



## dotty999

spar


----------



## cwwozniak

spur

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

spud


----------



## cwwozniak

stud

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

stub


----------



## dotty999

slub


----------



## cwwozniak

slum


----------



## dotty999

slam


----------



## cwwozniak

sham


----------



## dotty999

spam

Hi Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

spay

Hey Chuck! Hiya Cutie Pie! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

stay

Hello, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

slay


----------



## Gr3iz

slat


----------



## dotty999

flat


----------



## Gr3iz

flit


----------



## dotty999

flip


----------



## cwwozniak

flop


----------



## Gr3iz

flow


----------



## cwwozniak

glow


----------



## plodr

slow


----------



## dotty999

stow


----------



## cwwozniak

stew


----------



## Gr3iz

stem


----------



## cwwozniak

seam


----------



## Gr3iz

Wanna try again, Chuck? ;-) Only one letter, please ...


----------



## cwwozniak

whoops

*seem *


----------



## Gr3iz

seer


----------



## dotty999

seem


----------



## Gr3iz

It would seem that's just been used, but ... ;-)

seam


----------



## cwwozniak

seal

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

sell

Chat about to begin. Text-based for the first hour. I think you can do that at work, Chuck?


----------



## Gr3iz

slam


----------



## plodr

? how did we go from sell to slam? I'm ignoring slam and using sell

well


----------



## Gr3iz

There must've been another entry in there that has been deleted. My entries are about an hour apart. Although, I was in the Chat at that time of the second entry. Not sure what happened there ...

weal


----------



## cwwozniak

deal



Gr3iz said:


> There must've been another entry in there that has been deleted. My entries are about an hour apart. Although, I was in the Chat at that time of the second entry. Not sure what happened there ...


There were two deleted posts by another player one minute before and one minute after Mark's "slam" entry.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good! I wasn't going crazy! ;-)

deaf


----------



## dotty999

leaf


----------



## cwwozniak

loaf

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

load

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

lord


----------



## cwwozniak

cord


----------



## Gr3iz

cold


----------



## cwwozniak

sold


----------



## dotty999

solo


----------



## cwwozniak

silo


----------



## dotty999

sill


----------



## plodr

pill


----------



## Gr3iz

pile


----------



## dotty999

rile


----------



## cwwozniak

bile


----------



## plodr

bale


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## dotty999

bulk


----------



## Gr3iz

buck


----------



## cwwozniak

bunk


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt


----------



## dotty999

runt


----------



## Gr3iz

rust


----------



## plodr

dust


----------



## Gr3iz

duct


----------



## cwwozniak

duck


----------



## Gr3iz

dusk


----------



## cwwozniak

busk


----------



## Gr3iz

bust


----------



## cwwozniak

lust


----------



## dotty999

lush


----------



## plodr

bush


----------



## cwwozniak

gush


----------



## Gr3iz

gust


----------



## dotty999

bust


----------



## Gr3iz

busy


----------



## dotty999

bush


----------



## Gr3iz

bash


----------



## cwwozniak

wash

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wasp

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

gasp


----------



## Gr3iz

gawp


----------



## cwwozniak

gawk


----------



## Gr3iz

hawk


----------



## plodr

hank


----------



## dotty999

rank


----------



## Gr3iz

rack


----------



## cwwozniak

race


----------



## Gr3iz

rake


----------



## dotty999

fake


----------



## Gr3iz

fare


----------



## dotty999

rare


----------



## cwwozniak

hare


----------



## Gr3iz

have


----------



## plodr

cave


----------



## dotty999

cove


----------



## Gr3iz

code


----------



## cwwozniak

cone


----------



## Gr3iz

come


----------



## dotty999

core


----------



## Gr3iz

cord


----------



## dotty999

card


----------



## Gr3iz

carp


----------



## RT

tarp


----------



## plodr

tare


----------



## Gr3iz

tame


----------



## dotty999

fame


----------



## Gr3iz

fave


----------



## dotty999

five


----------



## Gr3iz

file


----------



## dotty999

filo


----------



## cwwozniak

silo


----------



## dotty999

silt


----------



## Gr3iz

silk


----------



## cwwozniak

sulk


----------



## RT

hulk


----------



## dotty999

hunk


----------



## RT

lunk


----------



## Gr3iz

lurk


----------



## dotty999

lark


----------



## cwwozniak

lack

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

lank

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

land


----------



## dotty999

band


----------



## Gr3iz

bard

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday pal!


----------



## plodr

card


----------



## cwwozniak

hard


----------



## dotty999

herd


----------



## cwwozniak

nerd


----------



## Gr3iz

need


----------



## plodr

seed


----------



## Gr3iz

send


----------



## dotty999

vend


----------



## Gr3iz

vent


----------



## dotty999

tent


----------



## Gr3iz

text


----------



## dotty999

sext


----------



## Gr3iz

seat


----------



## dotty999

seam


----------



## Gr3iz

seem


----------



## plodr

seek


----------



## dotty999

peek


----------



## Gr3iz

peck


----------



## cwwozniak

neck

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

deck

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

duck


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## Gr3iz

dusk

Hi guys!


----------



## cwwozniak

dust


----------



## Gr3iz

duct


----------



## cwwozniak

duet


----------



## Gr3iz

diet


----------



## dotty999

dint


----------



## cwwozniak

ding


----------



## Gr3iz

dine


----------



## cwwozniak

dike


----------



## Gr3iz

dire


----------



## dotty999

wire


----------



## plodr

ware


----------



## dotty999

wore


----------



## cwwozniak

wort


----------



## dotty999

worm


----------



## Gr3iz

word


----------



## dotty999

cord


----------



## cwwozniak

lord


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn


----------



## cwwozniak

torn


----------



## plodr

horn


----------



## cwwozniak

corn


----------



## Gr3iz

corp


----------



## dotty999

carp


----------



## Gr3iz

camp


----------



## dotty999

ramp


----------



## Gr3iz

rasp


----------



## plodr

gasp


----------



## Gr3iz

gash


----------



## dotty999

hash


----------



## Gr3iz

hath


----------



## dotty999

bath


----------



## Gr3iz

bash


----------



## dotty999

cash


----------



## cwwozniak

wash


----------



## Gr3iz

wasp


----------



## cwwozniak

gasp

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

hasp


----------



## cwwozniak

rasp

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

rash

Greetings my friends!


----------



## cwwozniak

rush


----------



## plodr

mush


----------



## Gr3iz

much


----------



## dotty999

such


----------



## 2twenty2

suck


----------



## Gr3iz

sulk


----------



## dotty999

bulk


----------



## cwwozniak

bull

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

burl


----------



## cwwozniak

curl

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

cure

Hey pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

cute


----------



## Gr3iz

cuts


----------



## dotty999

cats


----------



## Gr3iz

cabs


----------



## dotty999

tabs


----------



## Gr3iz

tags


----------



## cwwozniak

togs

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

toga

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

yoga


----------



## 2twenty2

yoda


----------



## Gr3iz

soda


----------



## cwwozniak

coda 

Hi, 2t2! Welcome back.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Thanks.

cuda


----------



## Gr3iz

cude


----------



## cwwozniak

rude


----------



## Gr3iz

rule


----------



## cwwozniak

role


----------



## dotty999

robe


----------



## 2twenty2

rode


----------



## cwwozniak

rope


----------



## Gr3iz

rose


----------



## cwwozniak

rove


----------



## dotty999

love

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

lobe


----------



## dotty999

lone


----------



## Gr3iz

long


----------



## plodr

lung


----------



## Gr3iz

Luna


----------



## plodr

tuna


----------



## 2twenty2

tuba


----------



## dotty999

tubs


----------



## Gr3iz

tugs


----------



## 2twenty2

tums


----------



## cwwozniak

bums


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

gums


----------



## dotty999

gyms


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

gems


----------



## Gr3iz

gets


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

bets


----------



## Gr3iz

bees

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

beet


----------



## plodr

beat


----------



## Gr3iz

belt


----------



## 2twenty2

bent


----------



## Gr3iz

bend


----------



## 2twenty2

band


----------



## Gr3iz

bald


----------



## dotty999

balk


----------



## Gr3iz

back


----------



## plodr

rack


----------



## Gr3iz

rank


----------



## cwwozniak

rang

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rant


----------



## Gr3iz

raft

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## plodr

daft


----------



## Gr3iz

dart


----------



## 2twenty2

wart


----------



## cwwozniak

fart

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cant

Hey knuck! Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

cast


----------



## cwwozniak

vast


----------



## 2twenty2

fast


----------



## cwwozniak

past


----------



## 2twenty2

mast


----------



## Gr3iz

mash


----------



## cwwozniak

mass


----------



## Gr3iz

mars


----------



## 2twenty2

mags


----------



## cwwozniak

maps


----------



## 2twenty2

mats


----------



## cwwozniak

mate


----------



## 2twenty2

mute


----------



## cwwozniak

mule


----------



## plodr

mile


----------



## cwwozniak

milk


----------



## dotty999

silk


----------



## 2twenty2

bilk


----------



## Gr3iz

bile


----------



## 2twenty2

bite


----------



## Gr3iz

bide


----------



## 2twenty2

bike


----------



## Gr3iz

bake


----------



## dotty999

fake


----------



## 2twenty2

cake


----------



## dotty999

cave


----------



## Gr3iz

cove


----------



## dotty999

rove


----------



## Gr3iz

rose


----------



## dotty999

rise


----------



## Gr3iz

ripe


----------



## dotty999

pipe


----------



## plodr

pike


----------



## dotty999

poke


----------



## 2twenty2

coke


----------



## dotty999

roke


----------



## Gr3iz

rove


----------



## dotty999

cove


----------



## 2twenty2

dove


----------



## Gr3iz

dope


----------



## cwwozniak

done


----------



## dotty999

tone


----------



## RT

toke


----------



## 2twenty2

joke


----------



## Gr3iz

Jove


----------



## dotty999

jive


----------



## plodr

dive


----------



## cwwozniak

dine


----------



## Gr3iz

dint


----------



## 2twenty2

pint


----------



## dotty999

punt


----------



## Gr3iz

punk


----------



## 2twenty2

bunk


----------



## Gr3iz

bulk


----------



## 2twenty2

sulk


----------



## dotty999

silk


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

sink


----------



## plodr

sine


----------



## 2twenty2

site


----------



## cwwozniak

mite


----------



## 2twenty2

rite


----------



## dotty999

bite


----------



## Gr3iz

bike


----------



## 2twenty2

dike


----------



## plodr

dire


----------



## Gr3iz

dime


----------



## cwwozniak

dice

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

dive

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day! C'mon over to the Chat!


----------



## cwwozniak

hive

Thank you for the invite.


----------



## Gr3iz

hide

Just text-based right now ...


----------



## cwwozniak

hire


----------



## Gr3iz

hike


----------



## cwwozniak

bike


----------



## Gr3iz

bide


----------



## cwwozniak

bade


----------



## plodr

wade


----------



## cwwozniak

made


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

lade


----------



## Gr3iz

lady

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

lads


----------



## Gr3iz

laps


----------



## 2twenty2

lags


----------



## dotty999

gags


----------



## Gr3iz

gals


----------



## dotty999

gale


----------



## 2twenty2

gate


----------



## RT

gaze


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Randy!

gape


----------



## RT

vape

Hi #2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Tape


----------



## cwwozniak

cape


----------



## Gr3iz

care


----------



## cwwozniak

cane

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## plodr

cone


----------



## cwwozniak

cove


----------



## 2twenty2

code


----------



## Gr3iz

core


----------



## cwwozniak

come

Bed time for me. Good night, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

came

Right behind you, pal! Good night ...


----------



## 2twenty2

dame


----------



## Gr3iz

dare


----------



## 2twenty2

date


----------



## Gr3iz

data


----------



## plodr

sata


----------



## cwwozniak

saga


----------



## dotty999

sage


----------



## cwwozniak

wage

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

ware


----------



## cwwozniak

wart


----------



## 2twenty2

warn


----------



## Gr3iz

warp


----------



## plodr

carp


----------



## dotty999

cark


----------



## Gr3iz

cars


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## cwwozniak

cast


----------



## Gr3iz

cash


----------



## cwwozniak

case


----------



## 2twenty2

base


----------



## Gr3iz

bale


----------



## cwwozniak

bane


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! Hey Chuck!

bate


----------



## cwwozniak

bare

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

babe


----------



## plodr

bade


----------



## cwwozniak

bake


----------



## Gr3iz

bike

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

like

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

lime


----------



## cwwozniak

lice


----------



## Gr3iz

lick


----------



## 2twenty2

hick


----------



## plodr

wick


----------



## cwwozniak

nick


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lick


----------



## Gr3iz

link

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

sink


----------



## Gr3iz

silk


----------



## cwwozniak

silt

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

sift


----------



## dotty999

rift

Hi boys!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

lift


----------



## dotty999

life


----------



## cwwozniak

rife

Helloooooooo, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

fife

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

fine


----------



## dotty999

fire


----------



## Gr3iz

file

Hey Cutie!


----------



## 2twenty2

bile


----------



## plodr

bill


----------



## 2twenty2

sill


----------



## cwwozniak

fill

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dill


----------



## cwwozniak

will


----------



## dotty999

wilt


----------



## cwwozniak

kilt


----------



## Gr3iz

kiln


----------



## 2twenty2

kill


----------



## Gr3iz

kilo


----------



## 2twenty2

silo


----------



## cwwozniak

solo

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

sole


----------



## cwwozniak

sold


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## plodr

bond


----------



## cwwozniak

bong


----------



## dotty999

bung


----------



## cwwozniak

bunk


----------



## Gr3iz

buck

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

luck

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

duck

Hi boys!


----------



## cwwozniak

tuck

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

tick


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

tack


----------



## Gr3iz

task


----------



## dotty999

mask


----------



## 2twenty2

cask


----------



## cwwozniak

bask


----------



## Gr3iz

bash


----------



## 2twenty2

bath


----------



## Gr3iz

bate


----------



## 2twenty2

bade


----------



## Gr3iz

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

bake


----------



## dotty999

fake


----------



## plodr

take


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

lake


----------



## Gr3iz

lane

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

lame


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lamp


----------



## cwwozniak

damp

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

camp


----------



## plodr

ramp


----------



## Gr3iz

rasp


----------



## dotty999

gasp


----------



## 2twenty2

hasp


----------



## dotty999

hash


----------



## 2twenty2

hush


----------



## plodr

mush


----------



## Gr3iz

much


----------



## cwwozniak

such

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

suck

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

buck


----------



## Gr3iz

bulk


----------



## dotty999

hulk


----------



## cwwozniak

hull

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

cull

Hi Chuck


----------



## 2twenty2

mull


----------



## Gr3iz

mall


----------



## dotty999

marl


----------



## 2twenty2

mart


----------



## Gr3iz

malt


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

mast


----------



## dotty999

mash


----------



## Gr3iz

mach

Hey knuck! Hiya Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

mace


----------



## plodr

face


----------



## 2twenty2

lace


----------



## dotty999

race


----------



## Gr3iz

rack


----------



## dotty999

pack


----------



## Gr3iz

pact


----------



## dotty999

pace


----------



## 2twenty2

puce


----------



## Gr3iz

pure


----------



## cwwozniak

lure


----------



## dotty999

lyre


----------



## cwwozniak

pyre


----------



## dotty999

pare

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

pure


----------



## dotty999

lure


----------



## 2twenty2

lore


----------



## dotty999

bore


----------



## 2twenty2

core


----------



## plodr

cone


----------



## 2twenty2

cote


----------



## cwwozniak

rote

Hey, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

vote


----------



## cwwozniak

dote


----------



## dotty999

doth


----------



## 2twenty2

moth


----------



## cwwozniak

myth


----------



## 2twenty2

math


----------



## cwwozniak

mate


----------



## dotty999

rate


----------



## Gr3iz

rage


----------



## dotty999

page


----------



## Gr3iz

pate


----------



## 2twenty2

pane


----------



## Gr3iz

pant


----------



## dotty999

pint


----------



## Gr3iz

pink


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

pine


----------



## Gr3iz

pile

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

pike


----------



## plodr

bike


----------



## 2twenty2

dike


----------



## cwwozniak

duke


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

****


----------



## cwwozniak

tyke 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

toke


----------



## 2twenty2

tole


----------



## Gr3iz

told


----------



## dotty999

bold


----------



## Gr3iz

bond


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty! Hey Mark!

bone


----------



## cwwozniak

tone

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

cone


----------



## dotty999

zone


----------



## plodr

done


----------



## dotty999

doze


----------



## 2twenty2

dove


----------



## dotty999

hove


----------



## Gr3iz

home

Greetings all!


----------



## dotty999

hose


----------



## 2twenty2

hope


----------



## cwwozniak

hone


----------



## 2twenty2

hove


----------



## plodr

have


----------



## cwwozniak

gave


----------



## dotty999

gaze


----------



## 2twenty2

gape


----------



## dotty999

gaps


----------



## 2twenty2

raps


----------



## Gr3iz

rapt


----------



## dotty999

rant


----------



## 2twenty2

rang


----------



## Gr3iz

rank


----------



## 2twenty2

rack


----------



## plodr

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

pack


----------



## cwwozniak

back


----------



## 2twenty2

sack


----------



## Gr3iz

sank


----------



## dotty999

sane


----------



## Gr3iz

sand


----------



## plodr

hand


----------



## Gr3iz

hard


----------



## dotty999

card


----------



## Gr3iz

carp


----------



## dotty999

harp


----------



## 2twenty2

warp


----------



## dotty999

warm


----------



## Gr3iz

ward


----------



## dotty999

card


----------



## Gr3iz

cars


----------



## plodr

mars


----------



## dotty999

mark


----------



## Gr3iz

mack


----------



## dotty999

rack


----------



## Gr3iz

race


----------



## dotty999

rate


----------



## Gr3iz

rare


----------



## dotty999

bare


----------



## Gr3iz

bard


----------



## dotty999

bird


----------



## Gr3iz

bind


----------



## dotty999

rind


----------



## Gr3iz

rink


----------



## dotty999

mink


----------



## Gr3iz

mine


----------



## dotty999

mime


----------



## Gr3iz

mire


----------



## dotty999

dire


----------



## Gr3iz

dirt

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

dint


----------



## 2twenty2

mint


----------



## Gr3iz

mist


----------



## dotty999

fist


----------



## 2twenty2

list


----------



## dotty999

lost


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

last


----------



## dotty999

fast

Hi there


----------



## 2twenty2

cast


----------



## plodr

cart


----------



## dotty999

curt


----------



## cwwozniak

hurt

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

hurl

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

burl


----------



## dotty999

curl


----------



## Gr3iz

cull


----------



## dotty999

cell


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

call


----------



## Gr3iz

calm


----------



## dotty999

balm

Hi boys!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

bale


----------



## dotty999

dale


----------



## 2twenty2

gale


----------



## Gr3iz

game

Mornin' knuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

gaze


----------



## cwwozniak

gate

Good morning, Dotty, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

mate

afternoon here and the wind is blowing a gale!


----------



## cwwozniak

fate

It is overcast and 65°F (18°C) here with light scattered showers and moderate wind. A good day for a hot lunch (reheated pizza) at work.


----------



## plodr

date

Hi all. I'm usually not on at the same time as all of you.


----------



## cwwozniak

late


----------



## dotty999

lake


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lade


----------



## dotty999

bade


----------



## Gr3iz

bare

Greetings all!


----------



## cwwozniak

babe

Greetings, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bale

Good evening Chuck! About ready for bed ... <yawn>


----------



## dotty999

bile


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## dotty999

dole


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

hole


----------



## dotty999

Hi there! 

sole


----------



## 2twenty2

mole


----------



## Gr3iz

mote


----------



## dotty999

mate


----------



## Gr3iz

math


----------



## 2twenty2

mach


----------



## dotty999

much


----------



## cwwozniak

mace


----------



## 2twenty2

Oops - much to mace


----------



## plodr

I'll work with much

such


----------



## dotty999

suck


----------



## 2twenty2

buck


----------



## Gr3iz

bunk


----------



## dotty999

bonk


----------



## Gr3iz

book


----------



## cwwozniak

bock



2twenty2 said:


> Oops - much to mace


Whoops, I missed Dotty's post that must have been seconds before mine


----------



## dotty999

dock


----------



## cwwozniak

sock


----------



## dotty999

lock


----------



## cwwozniak

lick


----------



## dotty999

link


----------



## cwwozniak

lint


----------



## Gr3iz

lift


----------



## dotty999

lilt


----------



## Gr3iz

list


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

lint


----------



## Gr3iz

link

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

lind


----------



## Gr3iz

lied


----------



## plodr

tied


----------



## 2twenty2

hied


----------



## cwwozniak

pied


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pies


----------



## dotty999

vies


----------



## cwwozniak

lies


----------



## 2twenty2

lien


----------



## Gr3iz

lion


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn


----------



## cwwozniak

worn


----------



## dotty999

warn


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

ware


----------



## Gr3iz

warp


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

wart


----------



## plodr

part


----------



## 2twenty2

tart


----------



## cwwozniak

dart

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mart


----------



## dotty999

mark


----------



## 2twenty2

mask


----------



## dotty999

musk


----------



## cwwozniak

husk


----------



## dotty999

tusk


----------



## Gr3iz

tuck

Hi all! TGIFFF!! This work stuff gets old fast. I forgot that ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

muck


----------



## cwwozniak

much

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mush


----------



## plodr

push


----------



## cwwozniak

lush


----------



## dotty999

lash


----------



## Gr3iz

lath


----------



## 2twenty2

math


----------



## dotty999

bath

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

path


----------



## Gr3iz

pate

Hiya Doll! Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

rate


----------



## Gr3iz

rare


----------



## dotty999

mare


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

dare


----------



## dotty999

darn


----------



## 2twenty2

dart


----------



## Gr3iz

daft


----------



## dotty999

deft


----------



## 2twenty2

dent


----------



## cwwozniak

vent


----------



## 2twenty2

tent


----------



## cwwozniak

tend


----------



## Gr3iz

teed


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

teem


----------



## cwwozniak

team


----------



## dotty999

term


----------



## cwwozniak

tern


----------



## 2twenty2

turn


----------



## Gr3iz

turd

Hey knuck! Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

curd

Hi boys


----------



## Gr3iz

cure


----------



## cwwozniak

lure

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

lune


----------



## cwwozniak

lute


----------



## dotty999

mute


----------



## Gr3iz

muse


----------



## plodr

fuse


----------



## 2twenty2

hues

fume


----------



## Gr3iz

Close, but no cigar ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Close, but no cigar ... ;-)


Fixed


----------



## Gr3iz

Am I missing something? I see no difference ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Am I missing something? I see no difference ... ;-)


Nope. I edited the post but must have forgot to save. Fixed now.


----------



## Gr3iz

fame


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

lame


----------



## Gr3iz

lake

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

lade


----------



## cwwozniak

wade


----------



## 2twenty2

fade


----------



## cwwozniak

made


----------



## 2twenty2

bade


----------



## dotty999

bode


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

bide


----------



## plodr

tide


----------



## dotty999

tile


----------



## 2twenty2

tine


----------



## dotty999

tint


----------



## 2twenty2

tent


----------



## cwwozniak

test


----------



## Gr3iz

teat

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

beat


----------



## 2twenty2

seat


----------



## dotty999

sent


----------



## 2twenty2

vent


----------



## Gr3iz

vest


----------



## 2twenty2

best


----------



## plodr

bent


----------



## dotty999

tent


----------



## 2twenty2

dent


----------



## dotty999

went


----------



## cwwozniak

want


----------



## dotty999

pant


----------



## cwwozniak

pang


----------



## dotty999

gang


----------



## Gr3iz

gong


----------



## cwwozniak

long


----------



## plodr

lone


----------



## cwwozniak

cone


----------



## dotty999

bone


----------



## 2twenty2

tone


----------



## cwwozniak

none


----------



## 2twenty2

hone


----------



## cwwozniak

home


----------



## dotty999

come


----------



## 2twenty2

tome


----------



## dotty999

dome


----------



## 2twenty2

dime


----------



## dotty999

lime


----------



## 2twenty2

time


----------



## Gr3iz

tide


----------



## 2twenty2

tile


----------



## cwwozniak

bile


----------



## dotty999

file


----------



## 2twenty2

mile


----------



## dotty999

male


----------



## 2twenty2

mule


----------



## dotty999

mute


----------



## 2twenty2

mate


----------



## Gr3iz

male


----------



## plodr

pale


----------



## 2twenty2

sale


----------



## cwwozniak

gale


----------



## plodr

kale


----------



## cwwozniak

dale


----------



## 2twenty2

gale


----------



## dotty999

gala


----------



## cwwozniak

gall


----------



## Gr3iz

gaol


----------



## dotty999

gool


----------



## Gr3iz

goop


----------



## 2twenty2

goon


----------



## Gr3iz

good


----------



## 2twenty2

goof


----------



## cwwozniak

hoof


----------



## plodr

hood


----------



## cwwozniak

mood


----------



## dotty999

moon


----------



## 2twenty2

moot


----------



## dotty999

boot


----------



## 2twenty2

toot


----------



## cwwozniak

loot


----------



## 2twenty2

soot


----------



## Gr3iz

sort


----------



## 2twenty2

port


----------



## Gr3iz

porn


----------



## 2twenty2

pork


----------



## Gr3iz

pock


----------



## cwwozniak

rock


----------



## plodr

dock


----------



## Gr3iz

dork


----------



## 2twenty2

fork


----------



## Gr3iz

folk


----------



## 2twenty2

fold


----------



## Gr3iz

ford


----------



## 2twenty2

fond


----------



## Gr3iz

food


----------



## dotty999

fool


----------



## 2twenty2

foal


----------



## Gr3iz

foam


----------



## plodr

loam


----------



## Gr3iz

loom


----------



## dotty999

doom


----------



## Gr3iz

dorm


----------



## dotty999

dork


----------



## 2twenty2

dock


----------



## dotty999

mock


----------



## Gr3iz

monk


----------



## 2twenty2

honk


----------



## dotty999

hank


----------



## Gr3iz

hack


----------



## 2twenty2

hick


----------



## dotty999

tick


----------



## plodr

sick


----------



## dotty999

lick


----------



## cwwozniak

wick

H, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

kick


----------



## cwwozniak

pick,

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

nick


----------



## cwwozniak

nice


----------



## dotty999

rice


----------



## cwwozniak

mice


----------



## 2twenty2

lice


----------



## Gr3iz

lime


----------



## 2twenty2

lire


----------



## Gr3iz

life


----------



## dotty999

rife


----------



## 2twenty2

rite


----------



## dotty999

mite


----------



## 2twenty2

cite


----------



## Gr3iz

cine


----------



## 2twenty2

tine


----------



## cwwozniak

tire

Good morning, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

tide

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

tile


----------



## Gr3iz

tilt

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

till


----------



## plodr

dill


----------



## dotty999

dull


----------



## 2twenty2

mull


----------



## dotty999

pull


----------



## Gr3iz

pule


----------



## 2twenty2

pure


----------



## Gr3iz

puce


----------



## cwwozniak

pule


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

puke


----------



## cwwozniak

poke

Hey, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

pone


----------



## cwwozniak

pole


----------



## 2twenty2

pore


----------



## Gr3iz

pose


----------



## dotty999

post


----------



## 2twenty2

lost


----------



## dotty999

last


----------



## 2twenty2

list


----------



## Gr3iz

lilt


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

lint


----------



## Gr3iz

link

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

lick


----------



## plodr

wick


----------



## 2twenty2

sick


----------



## dotty999

sink


----------



## Gr3iz

silk


----------



## cwwozniak

silt

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

sift

Good evening Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

soft


----------



## Gr3iz

sofa


----------



## 2twenty2

soda


----------



## Gr3iz

sods


----------



## 2twenty2

rods


----------



## Gr3iz

robs


----------



## 2twenty2

rots


----------



## plodr

cots


----------



## 2twenty2

sots


----------



## cwwozniak

pots

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

tots


----------



## cwwozniak

dots


----------



## dotty999

does

Hi Chuck


----------



## 2twenty2

dons


----------



## cwwozniak

tons

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

cons


----------



## cwwozniak

sons


----------



## dotty999

song


----------



## 2twenty2

tong


----------



## cwwozniak

gong


----------



## dotty999

gang


----------



## 2twenty2

bang


----------



## dotty999

bung


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt


----------



## dotty999

runt


----------



## Gr3iz

rust


----------



## dotty999

dust


----------



## 2twenty2

bust


----------



## dotty999

busk


----------



## 2twenty2

husk


----------



## dotty999

tusk


----------



## Gr3iz

tuck


----------



## cwwozniak

tack


----------



## Gr3iz

talk


----------



## 2twenty2

talc


----------



## cwwozniak

tall


----------



## 2twenty2

tail


----------



## Gr3iz

toil


----------



## dotty999

foil


----------



## Gr3iz

foal


----------



## 2twenty2

foul


----------



## cwwozniak

fowl


----------



## 2twenty2

cowl


----------



## cwwozniak

cows


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

sows


----------



## Gr3iz

sons


----------



## 2twenty2

sops


----------



## dotty999

sobs


----------



## 2twenty2

sods


----------



## dotty999

soda


----------



## Gr3iz

coda


----------



## 2twenty2

cola


----------



## Gr3iz

coma


----------



## cwwozniak

come


----------



## dotty999

came

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tame

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

tome


----------



## plodr

home


----------



## 2twenty2

dome


----------



## Gr3iz

dose


----------



## dotty999

lose


----------



## Gr3iz

love


----------



## dotty999

live


----------



## Gr3iz

like


----------



## 2twenty2

lice


----------



## Gr3iz

lick


----------



## cwwozniak

lack


----------



## 2twenty2

luck


----------



## cwwozniak

duck


----------



## 2twenty2

buck


----------



## dotty999

bunk


----------



## 2twenty2

hunk


----------



## cwwozniak

funk

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

fund


----------



## dotty999

fend


----------



## 2twenty2

find


----------



## plodr

fins


----------



## cwwozniak

fine

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

fink


----------



## Gr3iz

fisk


----------



## cwwozniak

fish


----------



## dotty999

dish


----------



## cwwozniak

wish


----------



## dotty999

wisp


----------



## 2twenty2

lisp


----------



## cwwozniak

limp

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

limp


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lump


----------



## dotty999

hump

Hi boys!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

dump


----------



## cwwozniak

damp


----------



## plodr

camp


----------



## cwwozniak

ramp


----------



## Gr3iz

rams


----------



## cwwozniak

dams 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

damn

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

darn


----------



## Gr3iz

dart


----------



## cwwozniak

part


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## dotty999

cent


----------



## 2twenty2

bent


----------



## dotty999

rent


----------



## 2twenty2

dent


----------



## cwwozniak

went

Hi, 2t2 and Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lent


----------



## cwwozniak

pent


----------



## plodr

pest


----------



## Gr3iz

pelt


----------



## dotty999

pert

Hi Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

peat

Hiya Sweetie! How've you been?


----------



## cwwozniak

pear


----------



## 2twenty2

pean


----------



## cwwozniak

peak


----------



## 2twenty2

peal


----------



## cwwozniak

peas


----------



## Gr3iz

pets


----------



## 2twenty2

pens


----------



## dotty999

puns


----------



## 2twenty2

pins


----------



## Gr3iz

pits


----------



## cwwozniak

sits


----------



## Gr3iz

sins


----------



## dotty999

bins


----------



## 2twenty2

wins


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## Gr3iz

wick


----------



## cwwozniak

pick

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## plodr

hick


----------



## cwwozniak

hock


----------



## dotty999

dock

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Dotty! Hey Mark!

mock


----------



## cwwozniak

bock


----------



## dotty999

rock


----------



## cwwozniak

rook


----------



## 2twenty2

book


----------



## Gr3iz

bonk

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

bock


----------



## dotty999

mock


----------



## cwwozniak

pock


----------



## Gr3iz

pork


----------



## plodr

fork


----------



## Gr3iz

folk


----------



## 2twenty2

fold


----------



## Gr3iz

food


----------



## 2twenty2

fool


----------



## Gr3iz

foil


----------



## cwwozniak

coil


----------



## Gr3iz

coif


----------



## cwwozniak

coin


----------



## dotty999

loin


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn


----------



## dotty999

born


----------



## 2twenty2

torn


----------



## Gr3iz

town


----------



## 2twenty2

tows


----------



## Gr3iz

toss


----------



## 2twenty2

toes


----------



## cwwozniak

tons


----------



## dotty999

cons


----------



## 2twenty2

dons


----------



## cwwozniak

dogs


----------



## 2twenty2

cogs


----------



## cwwozniak

hogs


----------



## 2twenty2

bogs


----------



## plodr

logs


----------



## Gr3iz

lots


----------



## 2twenty2

lops


----------



## Gr3iz

lobs


----------



## 2twenty2

lots


----------



## dotty999

cots


----------



## 2twenty2

pots


----------



## Gr3iz

pods


----------



## dotty999

pads


----------



## 2twenty2

pass


----------



## dotty999

mass


----------



## 2twenty2

bass


----------



## Gr3iz

bask


----------



## dotty999

task

Hi Mark


----------



## 2twenty2

cask


----------



## dotty999

cash


----------



## Gr3iz

cast

Hiya Dotty dear! Hey knuck!


----------



## plodr

cost


----------



## Gr3iz

colt


----------



## 2twenty2

bolt


----------



## dotty999

belt


----------



## 2twenty2

bell


----------



## dotty999

bull


----------



## 2twenty2

bill


----------



## Gr3iz

bilk


----------



## plodr

milk


----------



## Gr3iz

mink


----------



## dotty999

monk


----------



## 2twenty2

mock


----------



## Gr3iz

mook


----------



## 2twenty2

moor


----------



## Gr3iz

mood


----------



## 2twenty2

moon


----------



## cwwozniak

moot


----------



## Gr3iz

moat


----------



## dotty999

meat


----------



## 2twenty2

meet


----------



## plodr

meek


----------



## Gr3iz

seek


----------



## 2twenty2

leek


----------



## cwwozniak

week

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

geek


----------



## cwwozniak

reek


----------



## Gr3iz

reed


----------



## cwwozniak

read


----------



## Gr3iz

rend


----------



## cwwozniak

rent


----------



## Gr3iz

rest


----------



## cwwozniak

pest


----------



## Gr3iz

pert


----------



## 2twenty2

pent


----------



## Gr3iz

peat


----------



## dotty999

teat


----------



## 2twenty2

meat


----------



## dotty999

melt


----------



## 2twenty2

molt


----------



## Gr3iz

moll


----------



## 2twenty2

mall


----------



## plodr

male


----------



## cwwozniak

mule

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mute


----------



## Gr3iz

muse


----------



## 2twenty2

fuse


----------



## dotty999

fust


----------



## 2twenty2

gust


----------



## dotty999

gist


----------



## 2twenty2

mist


----------



## Gr3iz

mint


----------



## 2twenty2

mind


----------



## dotty999

rind


----------



## Gr3iz

rink


----------



## dotty999

sink


----------



## Gr3iz

sick


----------



## 2twenty2

hick


----------



## dotty999

hack


----------



## 2twenty2

heck


----------



## dotty999

beck


----------



## cwwozniak

beak


----------



## plodr

leak


----------



## cwwozniak

lean


----------



## 2twenty2

leap


----------



## cwwozniak

heap


----------



## 2twenty2

reap


----------



## Gr3iz

ream


----------



## 2twenty2

seam


----------



## cwwozniak

spam


----------



## 2twenty2

sham


----------



## cwwozniak

shim


----------



## dotty999

slim


----------



## cwwozniak

slip

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

slop


----------



## 2twenty2

slap


----------



## Gr3iz

slay


----------



## cwwozniak

slab


----------



## 2twenty2

slob


----------



## dotty999

blob


----------



## 2twenty2

glob


----------



## dotty999

glow


----------



## 2twenty2

slow


----------



## dotty999

show


----------



## Gr3iz

shod


----------



## dotty999

shed


----------



## plodr

seed


----------



## dotty999

seem


----------



## Gr3iz

seer


----------



## 2twenty2

seek


----------



## dotty999

meek


----------



## 2twenty2

week


----------



## dotty999

geek


----------



## Gr3iz

leek


----------



## cwwozniak

reek


----------



## Gr3iz

reed


----------



## cwwozniak

reel


----------



## Gr3iz

reef


----------



## dotty999

beef


----------



## 2twenty2

beer


----------



## cwwozniak

deer


----------



## plodr

seer


----------



## Gr3iz

sear


----------



## dotty999

dear


----------



## 2twenty2

fear


----------



## Gr3iz

feat


----------



## dotty999

meat


----------



## 2twenty2

meal


----------



## Gr3iz

mean


----------



## 2twenty2

meas


----------



## Gr3iz

megs


----------



## dotty999

begs


----------



## 2twenty2

kegs


----------



## dotty999

keys


----------



## 2twenty2

kens


----------



## Gr3iz

keno


----------



## cwwozniak

meno


----------



## Gr3iz

memo


----------



## 2twenty2

demo


----------



## Gr3iz

deco


----------



## 2twenty2

deck


----------



## Gr3iz

desk


----------



## dotty999

disk


----------



## Gr3iz

disk


----------



## cwwozniak

dish

Mark, I think you missed Dotty's entry.


----------



## Gr3iz

Nope. In my mind I typed dish. It just came out of my fingers wrong. I guess I shouldn't play while watching my race. But, the season is over until Feb. now ...

dirk


----------



## cwwozniak

dish -> dirk?
What are you watching now?


----------



## Gr3iz

W0W! I went back to disk again. This DST stuff has had me messed up all day! ;-)

dash


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## Gr3iz

bath


----------



## 2twenty2

bach


----------



## plodr

mach


----------



## cwwozniak

mace

Hi, Mark and 2t2. Hope you are back in sync today, Mark.


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mice 🐭🐭🐭


----------



## Gr3iz

mine

Hey Chuck! I believe so. I haven't heard otherwise, at least ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

mite


----------



## cwwozniak

mire


----------



## dotty999

sire

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

sore

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

bore


----------



## cwwozniak

bone


----------



## Gr3iz

bond


----------



## 2twenty2

bind


----------



## Gr3iz

bird


----------



## 2twenty2

bard


----------



## dotty999

ward


----------



## Gr3iz

wand


----------



## 2twenty2

wind


----------



## Gr3iz

wild


----------



## plodr

will


----------



## Gr3iz

wilt


----------



## 2twenty2

tilt


----------



## Gr3iz

tint


----------



## 2twenty2

lint


----------



## cwwozniak

pint


----------



## Gr3iz

pins


----------



## 2twenty2

bins


----------



## dotty999

buns


----------



## Gr3iz

bugs


----------



## dotty999

rugs


----------



## 2twenty2

tugs


----------



## Gr3iz

tubs


----------



## cwwozniak

cubs

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

cube

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rube


----------



## Gr3iz

rune


----------



## cwwozniak

runt


----------



## plodr

bunt


----------



## 2twenty2

hunt


----------



## Gr3iz

hurt


----------



## cwwozniak

hurl


----------



## 2twenty2

hull


----------



## dotty999

cull


----------



## 2twenty2

mull


----------



## Gr3iz

mule


----------



## dotty999

rule


----------



## 2twenty2

yule


----------



## Gr3iz

yute


----------



## 2twenty2

cute


----------



## plodr

cite


----------



## 2twenty2

cote


----------



## cwwozniak

cots


----------



## 2twenty2

cats


----------



## Gr3iz

cars


----------



## dotty999

curs


----------



## 2twenty2

cuts


----------



## dotty999

cute


----------



## 2twenty2

cite


----------



## plodr

bite


----------



## Gr3iz

bile


----------



## 2twenty2

bike


----------



## Gr3iz

bide


----------



## 2twenty2

bode


----------



## dotty999

code


----------



## Gr3iz

coke


----------



## 2twenty2

cove


----------



## Gr3iz

core


----------



## cwwozniak

cope


----------



## 2twenty2

rope


----------



## dotty999

rose


----------



## 2twenty2

rove


----------



## cwwozniak

rode

Hi, 2t2 and Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

role


----------



## cwwozniak

robe


----------



## 2twenty2

rome


----------



## Gr3iz

rote


----------



## cwwozniak

rone


----------



## Gr3iz

cone


----------



## plodr

done


----------



## Gr3iz

dole


----------



## 2twenty2

hone

hole


----------



## Gr3iz

???


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> ???


We appeared to have posted at the same time


----------



## plodr

going from hole

pole


----------



## 2twenty2

sole


----------



## Gr3iz

sore


----------



## 2twenty2

some


----------



## Gr3iz

same


----------



## 2twenty2

sate


----------



## cwwozniak

site


----------



## dotty999

bite


----------



## cwwozniak

bile

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

file

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tile


----------



## 2twenty2

pile


----------



## cwwozniak

pill


----------



## Gr3iz

pall


----------



## cwwozniak

pail


----------



## Gr3iz

pair


----------



## cwwozniak

hair


----------



## Gr3iz

hail


----------



## cwwozniak

rail


----------



## dotty999

bail


----------



## plodr

boil


----------



## cwwozniak

foil


----------



## Gr3iz

foal


----------



## 2twenty2

coal


----------



## Gr3iz

coil


----------



## 2twenty2

boil


----------



## Gr3iz

boll


----------



## cwwozniak

doll


----------



## 2twenty2

moll


----------



## dotty999

mill


----------



## Gr3iz

milk


----------



## 2twenty2

mall

mink


----------



## Gr3iz

milk --> mail??


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> milk --> mail?? (*mall*)


Looks like we posted at the same time again

"mink"


----------



## Gr3iz

mint

We've got to stop meeting like this, knuck! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> mint
> 
> *We've got to stop meeting like this, knuck! ;-)*




mist


----------



## Gr3iz

miss


----------



## plodr

moss


----------



## Gr3iz

most


----------



## 2twenty2

moot


----------



## dotty999

soot


----------



## cwwozniak

sort

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

port

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

tort


----------



## cwwozniak

wort


----------



## 2twenty2

fort


----------



## cwwozniak

fore


----------



## dotty999

more


----------



## cwwozniak

gore


----------



## 2twenty2

pore


----------



## Gr3iz

pone


----------



## cwwozniak

bone


----------



## dotty999

bane


----------



## 2twenty2

bare


----------



## Gr3iz

bake


----------



## dotty999

sake


----------



## 2twenty2

rake


----------



## dotty999

take


----------



## 2twenty2

lake


----------



## cwwozniak

wake


----------



## 2twenty2

sake


----------



## Gr3iz

save


----------



## 2twenty2

same


----------



## plodr

came


----------



## cwwozniak

cane

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

cave


----------



## dotty999

cove


----------



## cwwozniak

dove

Hi, Dotty


----------



## 2twenty2

love


----------



## dotty999

live


----------



## 2twenty2

dive


----------



## Gr3iz

dire


----------



## dotty999

fire


----------



## Gr3iz

firm


----------



## dotty999

form


----------



## 2twenty2

farm


----------



## Gr3iz

fart


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## cwwozniak

cast


----------



## 2twenty2

past


----------



## dotty999

post


----------



## Gr3iz

poot


----------



## cwwozniak

hoot

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

moot


----------



## cwwozniak

moon


----------



## 2twenty2

mood


----------



## plodr

good


----------



## cwwozniak

goad


----------



## 2twenty2

toad


----------



## Gr3iz

told


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## Gr3iz

bond


----------



## dotty999

bend


----------



## 2twenty2

band


----------



## Gr3iz

baud


----------



## plodr

laud


----------



## Gr3iz

loud


----------



## 2twenty2

lout


----------



## Gr3iz

loot


----------



## cwwozniak

lost


----------



## Gr3iz

loft


----------



## dotty999

soft


----------



## 2twenty2

sift


----------



## Gr3iz

silt


----------



## 2twenty2

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

sale


----------



## dotty999

pale


----------



## plodr

pile


----------



## Gr3iz

pike


----------



## 2twenty2

pine


----------



## Gr3iz

pint


----------



## 2twenty2

ping


----------



## dotty999

ring


----------



## 2twenty2

ding


----------



## dotty999

dung


----------



## Gr3iz

dune


----------



## 2twenty2

dupe


----------



## Gr3iz

dude


----------



## dotty999

dupe


----------



## plodr

dope


----------



## dotty999

rope


----------



## 2twenty2

lope


----------



## dotty999

lose


----------



## Gr3iz

lost


----------



## dotty999

most


----------



## 2twenty2

cost


----------



## Gr3iz

coat


----------



## dotty999

coal


----------



## Gr3iz

coil


----------



## cwwozniak

coin


----------



## 2twenty2

coif


----------



## cwwozniak

coir 

Hey, 2twenty2!


----------



## Gr3iz

cour


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

sour


----------



## Gr3iz

soar

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

boar


----------



## Gr3iz

boat


----------



## 2twenty2

coat


----------



## Gr3iz

colt


----------



## dotty999

celt


----------



## 2twenty2

belt


----------



## plodr

welt


----------



## 2twenty2

felt


----------



## Gr3iz

feat


----------



## 2twenty2

beat


----------



## Gr3iz

best


----------



## 2twenty2

bast


----------



## Gr3iz

bait


----------



## 2twenty2

wait


----------



## cwwozniak

wail


----------



## Gr3iz

wall


----------



## 2twenty2

ball


----------



## cwwozniak

tall


----------



## 2twenty2

fall


----------



## cwwozniak

hall


----------



## dotty999

halt


----------



## cwwozniak

malt

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## plodr

melt


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## cwwozniak

meet


----------



## 2twenty2

beet


----------



## cwwozniak

feet


----------



## Gr3iz

felt


----------



## dotty999

fell


----------



## 2twenty2

sell


----------



## cwwozniak

well

Good morning, 2t2. Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## 2twenty2

Happy Turkey Day 🇺🇸 to you. My Turkey Day was back in October 11 (2nd Monday in October 🇨🇦)

hell


----------



## cwwozniak

hull

Forgot you were a northerly neighbor, 2t2.


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> hull
> 
> *Forgot you were a northerly neighbor, 2t2.*


 no problem

hill


----------



## cwwozniak

hilt


----------



## Gr3iz

hint

Happy Thanksgiving pal! Mornin' knuck!


----------



## dotty999

mint


----------



## cwwozniak

mind


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

find


----------



## Gr3iz

fink


----------



## 2twenty2

fins


----------



## Gr3iz

fits


----------



## plodr

sits
Happy Turkey Day, Mark and Chuck.
Sorry Knuck I missed yours. I didn't realize you lived in Canada.
Well, whether you are in the UK, Canada or the US - tomorrow is Black Friday. Hope you find good deals.


----------



## 2twenty2

plodr said:


> sits
> Happy Turkey Day, Mark and Chuck.
> *Sorry Knuck I missed yours. I didn't realize you lived in Canada.*
> Well, whether you are in the UK, Canada or the US - tomorrow is Black Friday. Hope you find good deals.


 No problem

bits


----------



## Gr3iz

bite

Thanks Liz! Same to you!


----------



## 2twenty2

cite


----------



## Gr3iz

cine


----------



## plodr

wine


----------



## 2twenty2

tine


----------



## Gr3iz

tide


----------



## 2twenty2

tire


----------



## dotty999

wire


----------



## Gr3iz

wipe


----------



## 2twenty2

wide


----------



## plodr

wade


----------



## dotty999

fade


----------



## 2twenty2

bade


----------



## Gr3iz

base


----------



## dotty999

bask


----------



## 2twenty2

busk


----------



## dotty999

musk


----------



## 2twenty2

tusk


----------



## Gr3iz

tuck


----------



## 2twenty2

buck


----------



## dotty999

bunk

we have heavy snow!


----------



## 2twenty2

we have a light dusting of snow ❄

lunk


----------



## Gr3iz

lurk


----------



## 2twenty2

luck


----------



## Gr3iz

lick


----------



## 2twenty2

lack


----------



## plodr

Thank goodness all we had is a few snowflakes.

back


----------



## 2twenty2

sack


----------



## cwwozniak

rack


----------



## Gr3iz

rank


----------



## 2twenty2

dank


----------



## plodr

dark


----------



## Gr3iz

darn


----------



## 2twenty2

dart


----------



## cwwozniak

dare


----------



## 2twenty2

dale


----------



## Gr3iz

dame


----------



## dotty999

fame


----------



## 2twenty2

game


----------



## Gr3iz

gave


----------



## cwwozniak

gape

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

gale

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

gate


----------



## plodr

rate


----------



## dotty999

sate


----------



## 2twenty2

date


----------



## Gr3iz

data

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

saga


----------



## cwwozniak

sags


----------



## Gr3iz

saps


----------



## cwwozniak

sops


----------



## plodr

hops


----------



## 2twenty2

lops


----------



## cwwozniak

lows

Hi, 2t2 and Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

logs


----------



## Gr3iz

loge


----------



## cwwozniak

lone


----------



## 2twenty2

lope


----------



## cwwozniak

lobe


----------



## Gr3iz

lode


----------



## 2twenty2

lore


----------



## plodr

more


----------



## cwwozniak

wore


----------



## 2twenty2

tore


----------



## cwwozniak

bore


----------



## 2twenty2

core


----------



## cwwozniak

gore


----------



## 2twenty2

sore


----------



## Gr3iz

sort


----------



## 2twenty2

fort


----------



## Gr3iz

font


----------



## plodr

fond


----------



## 2twenty2

pond


----------



## cwwozniak

bond

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

bend

Hi boys!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bind


----------



## cwwozniak

hind

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

rind


----------



## Gr3iz

rink

Hiya Dotty dear! Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Happy Friday all!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! TGIF!

ring


----------



## Gr3iz

rang


----------



## dotty999

fang


----------



## Gr3iz

fand


----------



## 2twenty2

fund


----------



## plodr

fond


----------



## Gr3iz

food


----------



## 2twenty2

ford


----------



## Gr3iz

fork


----------



## 2twenty2

bork


----------



## plodr

bore


----------



## Gr3iz

bode


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## Gr3iz

bold


----------



## 2twenty2

bolt


----------



## Gr3iz

boot


----------



## cwwozniak

root


----------



## 2twenty2

coot


----------



## cwwozniak

loot

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

moot


----------



## plodr

mood


----------



## cwwozniak

wood


----------



## Gr3iz

word


----------



## 2twenty2

lord


----------



## Gr3iz

loud


----------



## plodr

laud


----------



## Gr3iz

lard


----------



## 2twenty2

Oops diced canned potatoes

card


----------



## Gr3iz

Huh??? ;-)

Wrong thread. (I actually followed your lead initially ...)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Huh??? ;-)
> 
> Wrong thread. (I actually followed your lead initially ...)


😮 I don't think I was fully awake. Not feeling too good today.
Sorry bout that.

Fixed it


----------



## Gr3iz

'S OK ... ;-)

carp


----------



## 2twenty2

tarp


----------



## Gr3iz

tamp


----------



## 2twenty2

damp


----------



## Gr3iz

dame


----------



## cwwozniak

fame

Hi, Mark and 2t2. Hope you are feeling better today, 2t2.


----------



## Gr3iz

fare

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## plodr

care


----------



## cwwozniak

hare


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Thanks

bare


----------



## cwwozniak

mare


----------



## Gr3iz

make


----------



## 2twenty2

bake


----------



## plodr

bade


----------



## cwwozniak

bale


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## cwwozniak

bask


----------



## Gr3iz

bank


----------



## cwwozniak

bang


----------



## Gr3iz

bane


----------



## dotty999

bone


----------



## cwwozniak

bore

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

gore


----------



## Gr3iz

gone


----------



## cwwozniak

hone


----------



## 2twenty2

tone


----------



## cwwozniak

tune


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

dune


----------



## Gr3iz

duke


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

dupe


----------



## Gr3iz

dude

Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

duds


----------



## plodr

suds


----------



## cwwozniak

sums


----------



## dotty999

gums


----------



## 2twenty2

rums


----------



## cwwozniak

mums


----------



## 2twenty2

hums


----------



## Gr3iz

hump


----------



## 2twenty2

hemp


----------



## plodr

hems


----------



## cwwozniak

hums


----------



## Gr3iz

hugs


----------



## plodr

rugs


----------



## Gr3iz

ruts


----------



## 2twenty2

rubs


----------



## Gr3iz

ruby


----------



## 2twenty2

rube


----------



## Gr3iz

rule


----------



## 2twenty2

rude


----------



## dotty999

ride


----------



## Gr3iz

ripe


----------



## cwwozniak

rips

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

rids

Good evening Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rigs

Good evening Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rims


----------



## cwwozniak

rams

I think I am going to call it a night. Still need to put together a lunch for tomorrow and set up coffee for themorning. Good night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

ramp

Good night pal! I'm not far behind ...


----------



## 2twenty2

rump


----------



## Gr3iz

bump


----------



## cwwozniak

sump


----------



## Gr3iz

sums


----------



## 2twenty2

sups


----------



## cwwozniak

pups


----------



## plodr

pips


----------



## Gr3iz

pigs


----------



## 2twenty2

pits


----------



## Gr3iz

pith


----------



## 2twenty2

with


----------



## Gr3iz

wish


----------



## cwwozniak

dish


----------



## plodr

dash


----------



## cwwozniak

wash


----------



## dotty999

wasp

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi Dotty,

It looks like you changed two letters to go from wash to posh.


----------



## Gr3iz

warp


----------



## 2twenty2

warn


----------



## Gr3iz

warm


----------



## 2twenty2

worm


----------



## cwwozniak

wort

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

word


----------



## Gr3iz

wood


----------



## plodr

good


----------



## Gr3iz

goad


----------



## dotty999

road


----------



## Gr3iz

roam


----------



## 2twenty2

roar


----------



## Gr3iz

rear


----------



## dotty999

fear


----------



## Gr3iz

feat

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

seat


----------



## 2twenty2

beat


----------



## cwwozniak

meat


----------



## Gr3iz

melt


----------



## plodr

belt


----------



## cwwozniak

welt


----------



## 2twenty2

felt


----------



## cwwozniak

celt

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

pelt


----------



## Gr3iz

pent 

Hey guys!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

pest


----------



## dotty999

rest


----------



## 2twenty2

zest


----------



## cwwozniak

test


----------



## Gr3iz

tent


----------



## 2twenty2

tint


----------



## Gr3iz

tilt


----------



## plodr

gilt


----------



## cwwozniak

wilt


----------



## Gr3iz

will


----------



## 2twenty2

bill


----------



## Gr3iz

bilk


----------



## cwwozniak

bile


----------



## Gr3iz

bite


----------



## dotty999

mite


----------



## 2twenty2

cite


----------



## Gr3iz

cine


----------



## plodr

wine


----------



## 2twenty2

dine


----------



## Gr3iz

dire


----------



## 2twenty2

dare


----------



## Gr3iz

dart


----------



## 2twenty2

darn


----------



## Gr3iz

dawn


----------



## plodr

fawn


----------



## 2twenty2

lawn


----------



## Gr3iz

lain


----------



## 2twenty2

loin


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn


----------



## cwwozniak

loon

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

loan

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

loaf


----------



## 2twenty2

load


----------



## Gr3iz

lord


----------



## cwwozniak

lore
Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

lure


----------



## plodr

cure


----------



## cwwozniak

cute


----------



## dotty999

cyte

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

byte

Hello Dotty, and Season's Greetings!


----------



## 2twenty2

bite


----------



## cwwozniak

bide


----------



## 2twenty2

bike


----------



## cwwozniak

hike


----------



## 2twenty2

like


----------



## cwwozniak

pike


----------



## dotty999

dike

Hi Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

dire

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

dine


----------



## Gr3iz

dint


----------



## cwwozniak

ding


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

dung


----------



## cwwozniak

lung

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## 2twenty2

sung


----------



## plodr

song


----------



## Gr3iz

sons


----------



## 2twenty2

sins


----------



## Gr3iz

sink


----------



## 2twenty2

sine


----------



## Gr3iz

site


----------



## cwwozniak

side


----------



## Gr3iz

sire


----------



## cwwozniak

sise


----------



## plodr

wise


----------



## cwwozniak

wine


----------



## dotty999

tine


----------



## Gr3iz

tide


----------



## 2twenty2

tile


----------



## Gr3iz

time


----------



## cwwozniak

tire


----------



## Gr3iz

tine


----------



## cwwozniak

mine


----------



## Gr3iz

mink


----------



## cwwozniak

milk


----------



## 2twenty2

bilk


----------



## dotty999

bulk


----------



## Gr3iz

bunk


----------



## cwwozniak

buck


----------



## Gr3iz

busk


----------



## cwwozniak

bush


----------



## plodr

bust


----------



## Gr3iz

busy


----------



## 2twenty2

buss


----------



## Gr3iz

buns


----------



## plodr

bans


----------



## Gr3iz

bass


----------



## 2twenty2

🎅🎄

bats


----------



## dotty999

bits


----------



## plodr

kits


----------



## 2twenty2

wits


----------



## Gr3iz

with


----------



## 2twenty2

wish


----------



## plodr

dish


----------



## 2twenty2

fish


----------



## Gr3iz

fist


----------



## dotty999

mist

Hi Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

mint

Hi hon! I hope you had a nice Christmas!


----------



## dotty999

glad it's over! Don't mention new year, dread it!


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh, sweetheart! It can't be that bad ...


----------



## 2twenty2

lint


----------



## Gr3iz

list


----------



## 2twenty2

fist


----------



## Gr3iz

fiat


----------



## plodr

flat


----------



## Gr3iz

flab


----------



## cwwozniak

flub


----------



## 2twenty2

flue


----------



## Gr3iz

flux


----------



## 2twenty2

flax


----------



## plodr

flan


----------



## Gr3iz

flag


----------



## dotty999

slag


----------



## Gr3iz

slug


----------



## cwwozniak

slog


----------



## Gr3iz

slot


----------



## cwwozniak

plot


----------



## Gr3iz

ploy


----------



## 2twenty2

plow


----------



## Gr3iz

prow

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

brow


----------



## plodr

crow


----------



## Gr3iz

crew


----------



## dotty999

brew

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bred

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

bled


----------



## Gr3iz

blew


----------



## dotty999

slew


----------



## Gr3iz

slaw


----------



## dotty999

slab


----------



## 2twenty2

slat


----------



## Gr3iz

slit


----------



## 2twenty2

slid


----------



## plodr

skid


----------



## Gr3iz

skim


----------



## dotty999

swim


----------



## Gr3iz

swam


----------



## 2twenty2

swum


----------



## Gr3iz

scum


----------



## dotty999

scut


----------



## Gr3iz

scat


----------



## 2twenty2

scad


----------



## Gr3iz

scam


----------



## plodr

sham


----------



## 2twenty2

spam


----------



## Gr3iz

spay


----------



## 2twenty2

spar


----------



## Gr3iz

spur


----------



## 2twenty2

spun


----------



## Gr3iz

spud


----------



## 2twenty2

stud


----------



## Gr3iz

stub


----------



## 2twenty2

stun


----------



## plodr

shun


----------



## Gr3iz

shin


----------



## dotty999

spin


----------



## cwwozniak

skin

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

skip

Good evening Chuck! Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## cwwozniak

ship

I am feeling much better, Mark. Thank you for asking.


----------



## 2twenty2

shim


----------



## dotty999

swim


----------



## 2twenty2

slim


----------



## Gr3iz

slam 

Mornin' knuck! Good afternoon Dotty dear!


----------



## plodr

clam


----------



## Gr3iz

clad


----------



## 2twenty2

clap


----------



## Gr3iz

clop


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

clip


----------



## Gr3iz

chip

Good night knuck ...


----------



## 2twenty2

chap


----------



## Gr3iz

chaw


----------



## cwwozniak

claw

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

clew 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

flew


----------



## Gr3iz

fled


----------



## cwwozniak

flex


----------



## plodr

flax


----------



## Gr3iz

flay


----------



## cwwozniak

flag


----------



## Gr3iz

flog


----------



## cwwozniak

frog


----------



## dotty999

grog


----------



## cwwozniak

grow

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

grew


----------



## Gr3iz

grey


----------



## 2twenty2

prey


----------



## plodr

pray


----------



## Gr3iz

pram


----------



## cwwozniak

gram

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

grim

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

grit


----------



## cwwozniak

frit


----------



## Gr3iz

fret


----------



## cwwozniak

feet


----------



## 2twenty2

feel


----------



## Gr3iz

fell


----------



## cwwozniak

dell


----------



## Gr3iz

deal


----------



## 2twenty2

dual


----------



## Gr3iz

duel


----------



## plodr

duet


----------



## 2twenty2

dust


----------



## cwwozniak

gust

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

gush

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bush


----------



## Gr3iz

bust


----------



## 2twenty2

bunt


----------



## cwwozniak

runt


----------



## Gr3iz

rust


----------



## 2twenty2

ruse


----------



## Gr3iz

rube


----------



## plodr

cube


----------



## Gr3iz

cute


----------



## 2twenty2

cure


----------



## Gr3iz

curb


----------



## 2twenty2

curd


----------



## Gr3iz

curl


----------



## 2twenty2

furl


----------



## cwwozniak

furs


----------



## Gr3iz

fuss


----------



## cwwozniak

muss


----------



## 2twenty2

cuss


----------



## plodr

buss


----------



## cwwozniak

boss


----------



## 2twenty2

loss


----------



## Gr3iz

lots


----------



## 2twenty2

lobs


----------



## Gr3iz

lobe


----------



## 2twenty2

lope


----------



## plodr

cope


----------



## 2twenty2

code


----------



## Gr3iz

core


----------



## 2twenty2

cone


----------



## Gr3iz

conk


----------



## 2twenty2

bonk


----------



## Gr3iz

book


----------



## plodr

bork


----------



## Gr3iz

born


----------



## cwwozniak

bore


----------



## 2twenty2

bone


----------



## cwwozniak

bane


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bang


----------



## Gr3iz

band


----------



## cwwozniak

bank


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## Gr3iz

bath


----------



## plodr

both


----------



## Gr3iz

moth


----------



## 2twenty2

goth


----------



## Gr3iz

gosh


----------



## 2twenty2

gash


----------



## cwwozniak

rash


----------



## Gr3iz

rasp


----------



## cwwozniak

wasp


----------



## Gr3iz

wash


----------



## 2twenty2

lash


----------



## Gr3iz

last


----------



## plodr

cast


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## cwwozniak

cane


----------



## 2twenty2

cafe


----------



## Gr3iz

cage


----------



## 2twenty2

care


----------



## Gr3iz

cart


----------



## 2twenty2

card


----------



## Gr3iz

cark


----------



## 2twenty2

cask


----------



## Gr3iz

cast


----------



## 2twenty2

cash


----------



## Gr3iz

case

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

cane


----------



## Gr3iz

cake


----------



## cwwozniak

rake


----------



## Gr3iz

rate


----------



## 2twenty2

raze


----------



## Gr3iz

race


----------



## plodr

rice


----------



## cwwozniak

rite


----------



## 2twenty2

ripe


----------



## cwwozniak

rife


----------



## Gr3iz

riff


----------



## cwwozniak

rift


----------



## Gr3iz

raft


----------



## 2twenty2

rant


----------



## Gr3iz

rank


----------



## 2twenty2

rang


----------



## cwwozniak

rung


----------



## Gr3iz

runt


----------



## cwwozniak

rust


----------



## Gr3iz

rush


----------



## 2twenty2

ruse


----------



## plodr

rose


----------



## 2twenty2

rise


----------



## cwwozniak

wise

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

wipe


----------



## cwwozniak

pipe


----------



## Gr3iz

pine


----------



## cwwozniak

pink


----------



## Gr3iz

pick


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

puck


----------



## Gr3iz

puce


----------



## 2twenty2

pure


----------



## Gr3iz

purr


----------



## 2twenty2

burr


----------



## plodr

burp


----------



## cwwozniak

burl


----------



## 2twenty2

burn


----------



## cwwozniak

born


----------



## 2twenty2

bern


----------



## Gr3iz

bean


----------



## cwwozniak

been

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

lean


----------



## plodr

been ---> lean?


----------



## Gr3iz

Ooops! knuck gets caught! ;-)

beer

Hey knuck! Hey Chuck! Hiya Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

deer


----------



## Gr3iz

dear


----------



## cwwozniak

deal

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dell

Happy Monday, pal!


----------



## dotty999

dull

Hi Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

dual 

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## plodr

duel


----------



## cwwozniak

fuel 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

feel


----------



## dotty999

fees


----------



## 2twenty2

feed


----------



## cwwozniak

weed


----------



## Gr3iz

weld


----------



## 2twenty2

wend


----------



## Gr3iz

went


----------



## plodr

gent


----------



## Gr3iz

gelt


----------



## dotty999

felt


----------



## Gr3iz

feat


----------



## 2twenty2

feet


----------



## Gr3iz

fest


----------



## 2twenty2

lest


----------



## Gr3iz

left


----------



## plodr

lent


----------



## Gr3iz

lend


----------



## 2twenty2

bend


----------



## dotty999

bind


----------



## Gr3iz

bird


----------



## dotty999

bard


----------



## 2twenty2

lard


----------



## Gr3iz

laid


----------



## dotty999

maid


----------



## Gr3iz

mail


----------



## dotty999

fail


----------



## Gr3iz

fall


----------



## cwwozniak

fill


----------



## Gr3iz

film


----------



## cwwozniak

firm

Good evening, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

fire

Hey there Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

fore!


----------



## Gr3iz

form


----------



## 2twenty2

fort


----------



## Gr3iz

foot


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

food


----------



## plodr

hood


----------



## Gr3iz

hold

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## cwwozniak

fold


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mold


----------



## cwwozniak

moll


----------



## Gr3iz

mole


----------



## cwwozniak

more


----------



## dotty999

core

Hi boys


----------



## cwwozniak

cope

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

code


----------



## cwwozniak

coke


----------



## Gr3iz

come

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

cote


----------



## Gr3iz

cone


----------



## 2twenty2

cove


----------



## Gr3iz

coze


----------



## cwwozniak

doze

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dome

And to you, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

home


----------



## Gr3iz

hole


----------



## cwwozniak

hone


----------



## 2twenty2

hope


----------



## cwwozniak

hops


----------



## plodr

cops


----------



## Gr3iz

copy


----------



## 2twenty2

cope


----------



## Gr3iz

cape


----------



## 2twenty2

gape


----------



## cwwozniak

tape


----------



## Gr3iz

tare


----------



## 2twenty2

tale


----------



## Gr3iz

talk


----------



## plodr

walk


----------



## Gr3iz

wall


----------



## 2twenty2

mall


----------



## Gr3iz

mail


----------



## 2twenty2

main


----------



## Gr3iz

mown


----------



## cwwozniak

m*ai*n -> m*ow*n   

pain


----------



## 2twenty2

gain


----------



## Gr3iz

cwwozniak said:


> m*ai*n -> m*ow*n


Oooopsie!

gawn


----------



## plodr

dawn


----------



## Gr3iz

darn


----------



## 2twenty2

dart


----------



## cwwozniak

dark


----------



## plodr

dirk


----------



## cwwozniak

dire


----------



## Gr3iz

dive


----------



## dotty999

five


----------



## cwwozniak

hive

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

jive


----------



## cwwozniak

live


----------



## 2twenty2

give


----------



## Gr3iz

gave


----------



## cwwozniak

gate


----------



## 2twenty2

gape


----------



## cwwozniak

nape


----------



## dotty999

naps


----------



## 2twenty2

nips


----------



## dotty999

sips


----------



## cwwozniak

pips


----------



## Gr3iz

pits


----------



## dotty999

pots


----------



## 2twenty2

pats


----------



## plodr

puts


----------



## Gr3iz

puss


----------



## 2twenty2

pass


----------



## dotty999

lass


----------



## Gr3iz

lads

Hiya Dotty dear! Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

laws


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! Hey Chuck!

lags


----------



## dotty999

lugs


----------



## 2twenty2

luge


----------



## dotty999

lune


----------



## Gr3iz

lute


----------



## dotty999

mute


----------



## Gr3iz

mule


----------



## dotty999

mile


----------



## Gr3iz

milk


----------



## dotty999

silk


----------



## Gr3iz

sink


----------



## dotty999

pink


----------



## 2twenty2

link


----------



## cwwozniak

wink


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

fink


----------



## cwwozniak

mink

Happy Hump Day, 2twenty2!


----------



## Gr3iz

mirk

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## dotty999

mark


----------



## 2twenty2

mart


----------



## dotty999

mast


----------



## cwwozniak

mask

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

mash


----------



## Gr3iz

math


----------



## cwwozniak

mate


----------



## 2twenty2

mane


----------



## plodr

make


----------



## Gr3iz

mace


----------



## plodr

mach


----------



## cwwozniak

mash


----------



## Gr3iz

mass


----------



## cwwozniak

bass

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

lass


----------



## cwwozniak

pass

Hi, 2t2.!


----------



## Gr3iz

past

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

part


----------



## HOBOcs

wart


----------



## dotty999

dart


----------



## Gr3iz

daft


----------



## RT

raft


----------



## Gr3iz

rant


----------



## 2twenty2

runt


----------



## Gr3iz

rust


----------



## 2twenty2

rash


----------



## plodr

bash


----------



## 2twenty2

cash


----------



## cwwozniak

hash


----------



## Gr3iz

Wait a minute! Back the truck up ... We somehow went from "rust" to "rash" above ... ;-) Too late ... ;-)

hasp


----------



## 2twenty2

Oops! Sorry bout that. Meant to post "rush"

gasp


----------



## cwwozniak

wasp

Good morning, 2twenty2!


----------



## plodr

wisp


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

wimp


----------



## Gr3iz

pimp


----------



## 2twenty2

gimp


----------



## Gr3iz

gump


----------



## 2twenty2

bump


----------



## Gr3iz

bums


----------



## plodr

buss


----------



## Gr3iz

buts


----------



## 2twenty2

bugs


----------



## Gr3iz

buns


----------



## cwwozniak

buds


----------



## 2twenty2

bubs


----------



## cwwozniak

buys


----------



## plodr

bays


----------



## cwwozniak

boys


----------



## Gr3iz

bobs


----------



## cwwozniak

bogs


----------



## Gr3iz

boss


----------



## cwwozniak

bots


----------



## Gr3iz

both


----------



## 2twenty2

moth


----------



## Gr3iz

mosh


----------



## 2twenty2

gosh


----------



## Gr3iz

goth


----------



## plodr

doth


----------



## Gr3iz

dote


----------



## 2twenty2

vote


----------



## Gr3iz

vole


----------



## cwwozniak

volt

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

colt


----------



## Gr3iz

coot

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## 2twenty2

soot


----------



## Gr3iz

soft

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

sort


----------



## Gr3iz

sore


----------



## 2twenty2

bore


----------



## Gr3iz

bone


----------



## cwwozniak

bole


----------



## plodr

cole


----------



## cwwozniak

cold


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## plodr

sold


----------



## 2twenty2

told


----------



## cwwozniak

gold

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

fold


----------



## cwwozniak

mold


----------



## 2twenty2

hold


----------



## cwwozniak

hole


----------



## plodr

sole


----------



## 2twenty2

bole


----------



## Gr3iz

Bode


----------



## 2twenty2

bone


----------



## plodr

bond


----------



## 2twenty2

fond


----------



## Gr3iz

font


----------



## cwwozniak

foot


----------



## Gr3iz

fort


----------



## 2twenty2

port


----------



## cwwozniak

sort


----------



## plodr

sore


----------



## cwwozniak

sire


----------



## Gr3iz

sine


----------



## 2twenty2

site


----------



## Gr3iz

side


----------



## 2twenty2

sire


----------



## Gr3iz

size


----------



## cwwozniak

sizy


----------



## Gr3iz

sixy


----------



## 2twenty2

sexy


----------



## plodr

sext


----------



## Gr3iz

seat


----------



## 2twenty2

beat


----------



## Gr3iz

belt


----------



## cwwozniak

bell

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

well


----------



## Gr3iz

weal

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

weak


----------



## Gr3iz

week

If you have a little time, pop on over to the Chat! Safe for work. About a half dozen of us there now. Just text, no video/audio.


----------



## 2twenty2

weep


----------



## Gr3iz

weed


----------



## 2twenty2

ween


----------



## Gr3iz

wren


----------



## cwwozniak

when


----------



## plodr

then


----------



## cwwozniak

teen


----------



## Gr3iz

tern


----------



## 2twenty2

turn


----------



## Gr3iz

turd


----------



## cwwozniak

curd


----------



## Gr3iz

cure


----------



## dotty999

pure


----------



## Gr3iz

puce


----------



## 2twenty2

puck


----------



## cwwozniak

pick


----------



## Gr3iz

pilk


----------



## cwwozniak

pill

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

pile


----------



## cwwozniak

pale


----------



## 2twenty2

pole


----------



## cwwozniak

poll


----------



## Gr3iz

pool

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

poop


----------



## Gr3iz

pomp


----------



## 2twenty2

poms


----------



## plodr

pots


----------



## cwwozniak

pods

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

poss


----------



## cwwozniak

toss


----------



## 2twenty2

moss


----------



## cwwozniak

mops


----------



## Gr3iz

mope


----------



## cwwozniak

mode


----------



## dotty999

bode


----------



## cwwozniak

rode

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

lode


----------



## dotty999

love 

Hi boys!


----------



## Gr3iz

lone

Hiya Doll!


----------



## dotty999

tone


----------



## Gr3iz

tore


----------



## plodr

wore


----------



## cwwozniak

fore


----------



## Gr3iz

fort


----------



## dotty999

form


----------



## 2twenty2

fork


----------



## Gr3iz

folk


----------



## 2twenty2

fold


----------



## Gr3iz

ford


----------



## 2twenty2

fort


----------



## Gr3iz

foot


----------



## 2twenty2

fool


----------



## Gr3iz

foal


----------



## 2twenty2

foam


----------



## plodr

loam


----------



## 2twenty2

loom


----------



## Gr3iz

loop


----------



## cwwozniak

loot


----------



## 2twenty2

coot


----------



## cwwozniak

root


----------



## Gr3iz

rout


----------



## cwwozniak

bout


----------



## Gr3iz

boat


----------



## cwwozniak

blat


----------



## 2twenty2

brat


----------



## Gr3iz

bray 

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

brag


----------



## dotty999

crag


----------



## Gr3iz

cram


----------



## dotty999

dram


----------



## Gr3iz

drag


----------



## plodr

drug


----------



## cwwozniak

drub


----------



## 2twenty2

drum


----------



## Gr3iz

drue


----------



## cwwozniak

true


----------



## Gr3iz

tree


----------



## 2twenty2

trek


----------



## Gr3iz

trey


----------



## cwwozniak

tray


----------



## 2twenty2

trap


----------



## plodr

trip


----------



## Gr3iz

trig


----------



## cwwozniak

trim


----------



## 2twenty2

tram


----------



## Gr3iz

trom


----------



## 2twenty2

prom


----------



## Gr3iz

prim


----------



## dotty999

pram


----------



## 2twenty2

gram


----------



## plodr

dram


----------



## Gr3iz

drat


----------



## dotty999

brat


----------



## cwwozniak

bran

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

brad


----------



## cwwozniak

bead


----------



## 2twenty2

read


----------



## dotty999

road


----------



## Gr3iz

roam


----------



## 2twenty2

ream


----------



## RT

reap


----------



## Gr3iz

real


----------



## cwwozniak

reak


----------



## dotty999

beak


----------



## plodr

bean


----------



## 2twenty2

bear


----------



## Gr3iz

beam


----------



## cwwozniak

team

Hello, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

seam


----------



## cwwozniak

scam


----------



## Gr3iz

scum


----------



## cwwozniak

slum


----------



## Gr3iz

slur


----------



## 2twenty2

slug


----------



## dotty999

plug


----------



## plodr

plum


----------



## Gr3iz

plus


----------



## cwwozniak

flus

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

flub

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

flue


----------



## Gr3iz

blue


----------



## cwwozniak

glue


----------



## 2twenty2

clue


----------



## cwwozniak

club


----------



## 2twenty2

chub


----------



## dotty999

chum


----------



## cwwozniak

chug


----------



## 2twenty2

thug


----------



## cwwozniak

thig


----------



## Gr3iz

this


----------



## dotty999

thin


----------



## 2twenty2

then


----------



## Gr3iz

than


----------



## plodr

thaw


----------



## Gr3iz

thew


----------



## dotty999

them


----------



## 2twenty2

chem


----------



## Gr3iz

chum


----------



## plodr

chub


----------



## Gr3iz

chug


----------



## cwwozniak

thug


----------



## plodr

thud


----------



## Gr3iz

thus


----------



## 2twenty2

this


----------



## Gr3iz

thin


----------



## 2twenty2

chin


----------



## Gr3iz

chip


----------



## 2twenty2

chit


----------



## plodr

chat


----------



## Gr3iz

char


----------



## 2twenty2

chan


----------



## cwwozniak

chad


----------



## 2twenty2

chap


----------



## Gr3iz

chaw


----------



## cwwozniak

claw


----------



## 2twenty2

clad


----------



## cwwozniak

clap


----------



## Gr3iz

clop


----------



## cwwozniak

crop


----------



## Gr3iz

crap


----------



## 2twenty2

craw


----------



## plodr

draw


----------



## 2twenty2

drew


----------



## Gr3iz

dreg


----------



## 2twenty2

drag


----------



## Gr3iz

drat


----------



## 2twenty2

drab


----------



## Gr3iz

drub


----------



## cwwozniak

drum


----------



## 2twenty2

drug


----------



## cwwozniak

drub

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

There's an echo "drub"

grub


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Liz! Hey Mark!

grab


----------



## Gr3iz

gray

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

gram


----------



## 2twenty2

glam


----------



## plodr

Hey, a day late! 

glad


----------



## cwwozniak

goad


----------



## Gr3iz

goal


----------



## cwwozniak

goat 

Happy (Chuck checks the date on his phone) Friday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

moat 

Happy Happy! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

TGIF!

moan


----------



## cwwozniak

moon

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

goon


----------



## HOBOcs

loon (it's a Canadian Thing)


----------



## Gr3iz

loop


----------



## 2twenty2

look


----------



## plodr

book


----------



## Gr3iz

bonk


----------



## 2twenty2

bork


----------



## Gr3iz

bore


----------



## HOBOcs

sore


----------



## Gr3iz

sort


----------



## 2twenty2

soot


----------



## plodr

foot


----------



## Gr3iz

font


----------



## 2twenty2

fort


----------



## Gr3iz

ford


----------



## 2twenty2

form


----------



## Gr3iz

foam


----------



## cwwozniak

loam


----------



## plodr

loaf


----------



## cwwozniak

load


----------



## 2twenty2

loud


----------



## Gr3iz

lout


----------



## 2twenty2

lour


----------



## Gr3iz

pour


----------



## 2twenty2

sour


----------



## plodr

spur


----------



## Gr3iz

spar


----------



## cwwozniak

spat


----------



## 2twenty2

spit


----------



## Gr3iz

spin


----------



## HOBOcs

skin


----------



## Gr3iz

skip


----------



## 2twenty2

skit


----------



## Gr3iz

skis


----------



## 2twenty2

skim


----------



## Gr3iz

skid


----------



## plodr

said


----------



## cwwozniak

raid


----------



## 2twenty2

paid


----------



## Gr3iz

pair


----------



## cwwozniak

hair


----------



## Gr3iz

hail


----------



## cwwozniak

haul


----------



## 2twenty2

hall


----------



## Gr3iz

halt

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

malt


----------



## 2twenty2

salt


----------



## Gr3iz

sale


----------



## cwwozniak

bale


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

dale


----------



## cwwozniak

tale

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## Gr3iz

talc

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

talk


----------



## plodr

balk


----------



## Gr3iz

balm


----------



## 2twenty2

calm


----------



## cwwozniak

palm


----------



## 2twenty2

pall


----------



## Gr3iz

pail


----------



## plodr

mail


----------



## Gr3iz

maid


----------



## 2twenty2

main


----------



## Gr3iz

maim


----------



## plodr

laim (apparently slang for leave an instant message)


----------



## cwwozniak

lair

Nice entry, Liz.


----------



## Gr3iz

laid


----------



## 2twenty2

lain


----------



## Gr3iz

loin


----------



## 2twenty2

coin


----------



## Gr3iz

corn


----------



## plodr

torn


----------



## Gr3iz

town


----------



## 2twenty2

gown


----------



## Gr3iz

goon


----------



## cwwozniak

soon


----------



## Gr3iz

soot


----------



## cwwozniak

sort


----------



## Gr3iz

soft


----------



## cwwozniak

loft


----------



## Gr3iz

lost


----------



## 2twenty2

cost


----------



## cwwozniak

most


----------



## 2twenty2

must


----------



## cwwozniak

mist


----------



## Gr3iz

mint


----------



## plodr

mine


----------



## cwwozniak

mile


----------



## Gr3iz

mike


----------



## 2twenty2

mice


----------



## Gr3iz

mire


----------



## cwwozniak

mite


----------



## Gr3iz

mitt


----------



## 2twenty2

mutt


----------



## Gr3iz

mute


----------



## 2twenty2

muse


----------



## Gr3iz

musk


----------



## cwwozniak

husk


----------



## Gr3iz

hush


----------



## cwwozniak

hash

G'night Mark.


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## Gr3iz

bask


----------



## 2twenty2

base


----------



## cwwozniak

bake

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## plodr

cake


----------



## cwwozniak

lake


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

sake


----------



## cwwozniak

take


----------



## Gr3iz

tare

Mornin' Chuck! Mornin' knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tame


----------



## Gr3iz

tamp


----------



## 2twenty2

Het Mark!

tarp


----------



## Gr3iz

tarn


----------



## cwwozniak

torn


----------



## Gr3iz

tors


----------



## 2twenty2

tort


----------



## Gr3iz

toot


----------



## plodr

boot


----------



## cwwozniak

hoot


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

moot


----------



## plodr

most


----------



## 2twenty2

must


----------



## plodr

muse


----------



## 2twenty2

fuse


----------



## plodr

fuss


----------



## 2twenty2

fess


----------



## plodr

fest


----------



## dotty999

test


----------



## cwwozniak

zest

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

best


----------



## cwwozniak

beet


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

beat


----------



## cwwozniak

seat

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## plodr

heat


----------



## cwwozniak

heal


----------



## 2twenty2

hear


----------



## cwwozniak

head

Good morning, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

herd


----------



## cwwozniak

here


----------



## plodr

were


----------



## cwwozniak

wore


----------



## Gr3iz

wove


----------



## 2twenty2

woke


----------



## Gr3iz

woks


----------



## 2twenty2

wogs


----------



## Gr3iz

woes


----------



## 2twenty2

toes


----------



## Gr3iz

toss


----------



## plodr

togs


----------



## cwwozniak

tots

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

tops


----------



## Gr3iz

toys


----------



## 2twenty2

toms


----------



## Gr3iz

toes


----------



## cwwozniak

foes


----------



## Gr3iz

fobs


----------



## 2twenty2

fogs


----------



## cwwozniak

fops


----------



## 2twenty2

lops


----------



## KMW

mops

Hi folks, been a while


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey!

pops


----------



## cwwozniak

pips

Hello.


----------



## plodr

dips


----------



## 2twenty2

hips


----------



## Gr3iz

hiss

Greetings and salutations, one and all!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey!

hies


----------



## Gr3iz

hied


----------



## 2twenty2

heed


----------



## Gr3iz

head

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! TGIF

herd


----------



## plodr

hard


----------



## cwwozniak

ward


----------



## 2twenty2

bard


----------



## Gr3iz

bald


----------



## cwwozniak

bale


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## 2twenty2

balm


----------



## plodr

calm


----------



## Gr3iz

call


----------



## 2twenty2

ball


----------



## Gr3iz

bail


----------



## 2twenty2

bawl


----------



## plodr

bowl


----------



## Gr3iz

boll


----------



## 2twenty2

boil


----------



## Gr3iz

foil


----------



## 2twenty2

coil


----------



## Gr3iz

coal


----------



## 2twenty2

foal


----------



## cwwozniak

fool


----------



## Gr3iz

foot


----------



## 2twenty2

food


----------



## Gr3iz

fond

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

ford


----------



## Gr3iz

form


----------



## 2twenty2

fort


----------



## plodr

fore


----------



## cwwozniak

fire

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

five

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

fine


----------



## Gr3iz

find


----------



## 2twenty2

fond


----------



## Gr3iz

font


----------



## plodr

pont


----------



## Gr3iz

pond


----------



## cwwozniak

bond


----------



## Gr3iz

bold 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

bald


----------



## cwwozniak

bale

Hi, Mark and 2twenty2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

bile


----------



## cwwozniak

bole


----------



## 2twenty2

bore


----------



## Gr3iz

born


----------



## cwwozniak

corn


----------



## Gr3iz

****


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## plodr

loin


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn


----------



## 2twenty2

lore


----------



## Gr3iz

lode


----------



## 2twenty2

lobe


----------



## Gr3iz

lobs


----------



## plodr

bobs


----------



## cwwozniak

gobs


----------



## 2twenty2

robs


----------



## Gr3iz

rots


----------



## 2twenty2

rods


----------



## Gr3iz

rows


----------



## cwwozniak

roes


----------



## 2twenty2

rues


----------



## Gr3iz

ruts


----------



## cwwozniak

nuts

Hi, Mark! And goodnight Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

nubs

Hey Chuck! Good night pal.


----------



## 2twenty2

nibs


----------



## plodr

nabs


----------



## cwwozniak

nags


----------



## Gr3iz

naps


----------



## cwwozniak

gaps


----------



## 2twenty2

saps


----------



## Gr3iz

sass


----------



## 2twenty2

sags


----------



## Gr3iz

sage


----------



## 2twenty2

sate


----------



## Gr3iz

sane


----------



## 2twenty2

save


----------



## Gr3iz

safe

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

sake


----------



## Gr3iz

sale


----------



## plodr

gale


----------



## Gr3iz

game


----------



## 2twenty2

gaze


----------



## Gr3iz

gate


----------



## 2twenty2

gale


----------



## Gr3iz

gals


----------



## 2twenty2

pals


----------



## Gr3iz

pass


----------



## plodr

pans


----------



## Gr3iz

pant


----------



## 2twenty2

pang


----------



## Gr3iz

pane


----------



## 2twenty2

pare


----------



## Gr3iz

park


----------



## 2twenty2

part


----------



## Gr3iz

pact


----------



## plodr

pace


----------



## Gr3iz

pate


----------



## cwwozniak

page


----------



## Gr3iz

pave


----------



## cwwozniak

pale


----------



## Gr3iz

palm


----------



## cwwozniak

calm


----------



## 2twenty2

call


----------



## cwwozniak

tall

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

ball


----------



## Gr3iz

bail


----------



## cwwozniak

boil


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

coil


----------



## plodr

soil


----------



## Gr3iz

soul


----------



## cwwozniak

soup

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

sour


----------



## Gr3iz

soar

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

roar


----------



## cwwozniak

road


----------



## Gr3iz

read


----------



## 2twenty2

head


----------



## cwwozniak

bead

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

bear


----------



## cwwozniak

sear

Hi, Mark, and Happy Humpday!


----------



## plodr

seat


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark! Hey Liz!

beat


----------



## Gr3iz

bent

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Happy Hump Day to you, too!


----------



## 2twenty2

best


----------



## Gr3iz

belt


----------



## 2twenty2

bolt


----------



## plodr

dolt


----------



## RT

colt


----------



## Gr3iz

coot


----------



## 2twenty2

boot


----------



## Gr3iz

bout


----------



## 2twenty2

boat


----------



## Gr3iz

boar


----------



## cwwozniak

soar

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

sour

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## plodr

tour


----------



## cwwozniak

pour


----------



## Gr3iz

poor


----------



## cwwozniak

door


----------



## Gr3iz

doer


----------



## plodr

Boer


----------



## Gr3iz

boor


----------



## 2twenty2

boon


----------



## Gr3iz

born


----------



## 2twenty2

bork


----------



## Gr3iz

bock


----------



## 2twenty2

lock


----------



## Gr3iz

look


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## Gr3iz

loan


----------



## plodr

load


----------



## Gr3iz

loaf


----------



## 2twenty2

load

leaf


----------



## Gr3iz

Is there an echo in here? in here? here? ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Fixed.................fixed.....................fixed..........................fixed 😁


----------



## Gr3iz

leap


----------



## plodr

lead


----------



## Gr3iz

lend


----------



## cwwozniak

lens


----------



## Gr3iz

legs


----------



## cwwozniak

pegs


----------



## 2twenty2

begs


----------



## cwwozniak

bees


----------



## 2twenty2

fees


----------



## cwwozniak

tees


----------



## 2twenty2

sees


----------



## cwwozniak

pees


----------



## Gr3iz

peen


----------



## cwwozniak

teen


----------



## 2twenty2

keen


----------



## Gr3iz

keep


----------



## 2twenty2

kelp


----------



## cwwozniak

help


----------



## Gr3iz

helm


----------



## dotty999

hell


----------



## cwwozniak

hill

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

hall


----------



## cwwozniak

halt

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hilt


----------



## Gr3iz

hint


----------



## 2twenty2

hunt


----------



## Gr3iz

hunk


----------



## plodr

bunk


----------



## Gr3iz

bulk


----------



## cwwozniak

buck


----------



## Gr3iz

busk


----------



## 2twenty2

bust


----------



## cwwozniak

bush


----------



## dotty999

hush


----------



## 2twenty2

mush


----------



## Gr3iz

must


----------



## plodr

bust


----------



## cwwozniak

gust


----------



## Gr3iz

gush


----------



## cwwozniak

gash

Good morning and Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

gasp

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Hump Day to you, too, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

wasp


----------



## Gr3iz

warp


----------



## 2twenty2

wart


----------



## Gr3iz

waft


----------



## cwwozniak

daft


----------



## 2twenty2

dart


----------



## cwwozniak

dare


----------



## dotty999

mare


----------



## cwwozniak

mars

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mats


----------



## plodr

cats


----------



## 2twenty2

vats


----------



## Gr3iz

vans


----------



## cwwozniak

rats

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

rads


----------



## Gr3iz

vans --> rats? ;-)

raps


----------



## cwwozniak

yaps


----------



## 2twenty2

caps


----------



## cwwozniak

zaps


----------



## Gr3iz

zips


----------



## plodr

rips


----------



## cwwozniak

nips


----------



## Gr3iz

nits


----------



## 2twenty2

nibs


----------



## Gr3iz

nabs


----------



## 2twenty2

nubs


----------



## cwwozniak

nuts


----------



## 2twenty2

nuns


----------



## Gr3iz

nugs


----------



## cwwozniak

nags


----------



## 2twenty2

hags


----------



## Gr3iz

hams


----------



## plodr

tams


----------



## Gr3iz

tass


----------



## 2twenty2

tars


----------



## Gr3iz

tarp


----------



## 2twenty2

tare


----------



## Gr3iz

tame


----------



## 2twenty2

tale


----------



## Gr3iz

talc


----------



## cwwozniak

talk


----------



## Gr3iz

tack


----------



## cwwozniak

task

G'night, Mark! Bedtime for me.


----------



## 2twenty2

tank


----------



## Gr3iz

tang 

Mornin' knuck! Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## plodr

rang


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

sang


----------



## Gr3iz

sand

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

send


----------



## Gr3iz

seed


----------



## plodr

weed


----------



## Gr3iz

weld


----------



## 2twenty2

wend


----------



## Gr3iz

went


----------



## 2twenty2

west


----------



## Gr3iz

welt


----------



## 2twenty2

wilt


----------



## Gr3iz

wily


----------



## 2twenty2

will


----------



## Gr3iz

wile


----------



## plodr

wife


----------



## Gr3iz

wire


----------



## 2twenty2

wine


----------



## HOBOcs

mine


----------



## 2twenty2

sine


----------



## Gr3iz

site


----------



## 2twenty2

side


----------



## Gr3iz

sire


----------



## 2twenty2

size


----------



## Gr3iz

sile


----------



## cwwozniak

silt


----------



## 2twenty2

salt


----------



## plodr

halt


----------



## 2twenty2

malt


----------



## cwwozniak

molt


----------



## Gr3iz

moat


----------



## 2twenty2

goat


----------



## Gr3iz

goad


----------



## 2twenty2

road


----------



## Gr3iz

roam


----------



## cwwozniak

foam


----------



## Gr3iz

form


----------



## plodr

farm


----------



## cwwozniak

harm


----------



## 2twenty2

harp


----------



## Gr3iz

hark


----------



## 2twenty2

hard


----------



## Gr3iz

hand


----------



## 2twenty2

hind


----------



## plodr

find


----------



## 2twenty2

rind


----------



## Gr3iz

rink


----------



## plodr

link


----------



## Gr3iz

lick


----------



## cwwozniak

lice


----------



## Gr3iz

live


----------



## dotty999

line


----------



## cwwozniak

life

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

like


----------



## 2twenty2

lake


----------



## dotty999

laze


----------



## 2twenty2

lade


----------



## Gr3iz

lady


----------



## dotty999

lads


----------



## 2twenty2

lids


----------



## dotty999

bids


----------



## 2twenty2

rids


----------



## Gr3iz

rips


----------



## 2twenty2

rims


----------



## dotty999

dims


----------



## 2twenty2

sims


----------



## Gr3iz

sins


----------



## 2twenty2

sits


----------



## plodr

fits


----------



## Gr3iz

figs


----------



## dotty999

rigs


----------



## 2twenty2

digs


----------



## Gr3iz

dins


----------



## dotty999

dons


----------



## 2twenty2

cons


----------



## Gr3iz

conk


----------



## dotty999

bonk


----------



## 2twenty2

wonk


----------



## dotty999

wink


----------



## 2twenty2

wank


----------



## plodr

dank


----------



## 2twenty2

bank


----------



## Gr3iz

back


----------



## dotty999

bunk


----------



## Gr3iz

bulk

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## 2twenty2

buck


----------



## Gr3iz

busk


----------



## cwwozniak

bask


----------



## Gr3iz

bass


----------



## cwwozniak

bats


----------



## 2twenty2

bits


----------



## Gr3iz

bins


----------



## 2twenty2

bibs


----------



## dotty999

ribs


----------



## plodr

nibs


----------



## Gr3iz

nits


----------



## 2twenty2

nuts


----------



## Gr3iz

nubs


----------



## 2twenty2

nuns


----------



## Gr3iz

nums


----------



## 2twenty2

rums


----------



## plodr

ruts


----------



## Gr3iz

rugs


----------



## dotty999

mugs


----------



## Gr3iz

muss


----------



## cwwozniak

mums

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

gums

Hi Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

guts

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

guns

And a Happy Hump Day to you, Mark. My work week is over. Taking a couple of days off before the weekend and a couple of days after.


----------



## Gr3iz

gins

Good for you! Enjoy your extended weekend! I hope you've got some glorious plans to spend it with that special someone ...


----------



## plodr

tins


----------



## 2twenty2

bins


----------



## Gr3iz

bind


----------



## dotty999

wind


----------



## 2twenty2

find


----------



## Gr3iz

fink


----------



## cwwozniak

funk


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## 2twenty2

punk


----------



## dotty999

bunk


----------



## 2twenty2

funk


----------



## Gr3iz

It's getting funky in here! Twice in 5 posts! Good times! ;-)

fund


----------



## dotty999

fend


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> It's getting funky in here! Twice in 5 posts! Good times! ;-)


😲

fond


----------



## Gr3iz

fold


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## dotty999

bond


----------



## Gr3iz

bony


----------



## dotty999

bonk


----------



## plodr

bone


----------



## Gr3iz

bore


----------



## 2twenty2

bork


----------



## Gr3iz

born


----------



## dotty999

barn


----------



## HOBOcs

bark


----------



## Gr3iz

back


----------



## dotty999

rack


----------



## RT

pack


----------



## 2twenty2

sack


----------



## Gr3iz

sank


----------



## plodr

sang


----------



## cwwozniak

sane

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

save

Hey pal! Having a good long weekend?


----------



## cwwozniak

Very good as a matter of fact. Enjoying a warm, sunny day with my new wife. Got married yesterday.


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> Very good as a matter of fact. Enjoying a warm, sunny day with my new wife. *Got married yesterday.*


Congratulations! 🥂 🍾

sate


----------



## Gr3iz

cwwozniak said:


> Got married yesterday.


Congratulations, you damn fool! ;-)

sake


----------



## RT

safe



cwwozniak said:


> Got married yesterday.


⁉Well Chuck, let's not make a big deal out of it or anything....
You could have put that little tidbit in Personal Announcements ya know...🏴‍☠️💝


----------



## 2twenty2

sane


----------



## RT

bane

Howdy Knuck!


----------



## dotty999

bone


----------



## RT

bond


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Randy!

bind


----------



## Gr3iz

bird


----------



## 2twenty2

gird


----------



## dotty999

girl


----------



## 2twenty2

gill


----------



## RT

pill

Howdy Knuck!


----------



## dotty999

pull


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Randy! for the second time today. 🙂

pall


----------



## Gr3iz

pail


----------



## dotty999

pain


----------



## plodr

main


----------



## cwwozniak

rain

Hi, Dotty, Mark, Knuck, and Randy!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

gain


----------



## cwwozniak

grin


----------



## Gr3iz

grip

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

grit


----------



## Gr3iz

grid


----------



## 2twenty2

grad


----------



## Gr3iz

gram


----------



## 2twenty2

grim


----------



## Gr3iz

prim


----------



## dotty999

pram


----------



## 2twenty2

prom


----------



## Gr3iz

prod


----------



## plodr

prow


----------



## 2twenty2

plow


----------



## Gr3iz

plop


----------



## 2twenty2

plot


----------



## plodr

blot


----------



## Gr3iz

blog


----------



## 2twenty2

blob


----------



## Gr3iz

blab


----------



## 2twenty2

flab


----------



## Gr3iz

flub


----------



## dotty999

club


----------



## 2twenty2

clue


----------



## Gr3iz

flue


----------



## dotty999

flee


----------



## Gr3iz

flew


----------



## 2twenty2

fled


----------



## Gr3iz

Ooops!


----------



## cwwozniak

feed


----------



## Gr3iz

fend


----------



## 2twenty2

fund


----------



## Gr3iz

funk


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## 2twenty2

punk


----------



## Gr3iz

puck


----------



## plodr

luck


----------



## Gr3iz

lurk


----------



## 2twenty2

lure


----------



## cwwozniak

lube


----------



## Gr3iz

lute

Hey Chuck! Happy birthday knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark thank you! Hey Chuck

cute


----------



## Gr3iz

cure


----------



## 2twenty2

cube


----------



## HOBOcs

cute


----------



## Gr3iz

cuts


----------



## dotty999

cats


----------



## 2twenty2

cabs


----------



## Gr3iz

cars


----------



## plodr

cays

I missed Chuck's wedding and Knuck's b-day. Happy days, guys!


----------



## Gr3iz

cans

You blink your eyes, Liz, and life passes you by ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

plodr said:


> cays
> 
> I missed Chuck's wedding and Knuck's b-day. Happy days, guys!


Thanks Liz!

caps


----------



## Gr3iz

cads


----------



## 2twenty2

cams


----------



## Gr3iz

camp


----------



## dotty999

ramp


----------



## 2twenty2

damp


----------



## Gr3iz

damn


----------



## 2twenty2

dame


----------



## Gr3iz

date


----------



## cwwozniak

dare


----------



## Gr3iz

dale


----------



## cwwozniak

male


----------



## plodr

pale


----------



## cwwozniak

tale


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

tame


----------



## Gr3iz

tare


----------



## 2twenty2

bare


----------



## dotty999

bark


----------



## 2twenty2

barn


----------



## plodr

warn


----------



## Gr3iz

wary


----------



## cwwozniak

wart


----------



## 2twenty2

warp


----------



## cwwozniak

harp

Hi, Knuck and mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

carp


----------



## cwwozniak

camp


----------



## dotty999

ramp


----------



## Gr3iz

rams

Greetings all!


----------



## dotty999

dams


----------



## plodr

dabs


----------



## Gr3iz

dads


----------



## 2twenty2

duds


----------



## Gr3iz

dude


----------



## 2twenty2

dune


----------



## Gr3iz

dunk


----------



## dotty999

hunk


----------



## Gr3iz

husk


----------



## dotty999

musk


----------



## Gr3iz

muck


----------



## dotty999

suck


----------



## cwwozniak

duck

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

deck

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

peck


----------



## Gr3iz

peek


----------



## dotty999

perk


----------



## 2twenty2

pork


----------



## Gr3iz

pock


----------



## cwwozniak

pook

Hi, Mark and Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

poot 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pool


----------



## Gr3iz

poor


----------



## cwwozniak

pour


----------



## Gr3iz

pout


----------



## cwwozniak

lout


----------



## Gr3iz

loft


----------



## plodr

lift


----------



## Gr3iz

lint


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

link


----------



## cwwozniak

line

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

life

Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

fife


----------



## 2twenty2

rife


----------



## Gr3iz

rite


----------



## plodr

rime


----------



## Gr3iz

rile


----------



## dotty999

file


----------



## cwwozniak

mile

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

milk


----------



## Gr3iz

mink


----------



## dotty999

monk


----------



## Gr3iz

mock


----------



## dotty999

dock


----------



## Gr3iz

dork


----------



## cwwozniak

fork

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

folk

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## dotty999

yolk, Hi boys!


----------



## plodr

Polk


----------



## Gr3iz

polo 

Hiya Dotty dear! Hi Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

pole


----------



## Gr3iz

poke


----------



## plodr

Coke
Mornin' guys- afternoon Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

core

Howdy Liz!


----------



## cwwozniak

cone

Hi, Liz and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

conk

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

cork

Just discovered I can't use a word that means pulling back and latching the firing hammer on a gun.


----------



## 2twenty2

cord


----------



## Gr3iz

cork --> cote???

Chuck, you sound surprised! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> cork --> cote???
> 
> Chuck, you sound surprised! ;-)


fixed


----------



## Gr3iz

cold


----------



## 2twenty2

colt


----------



## Gr3iz

coot


----------



## plodr

foot


----------



## Gr3iz

font


----------



## dotty999

fond


----------



## cwwozniak

pond

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

pone


----------



## cwwozniak

pore


----------



## Gr3iz

pope


----------



## cwwozniak

pops

Bed time for me. G'night Mark.


----------



## dotty999

tops


----------



## cwwozniak

mops

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

maps

Hi Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

mass

Mornin' Chuck! Good afternoon Dotty!


----------



## cwwozniak

mast

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

cast


----------



## cwwozniak

past


----------



## Gr3iz

pact

Hey pal!


----------



## dotty999

tact


----------



## cwwozniak

tart


----------



## Gr3iz

tarp


----------



## dotty999

carp


----------



## Gr3iz

camp


----------



## plodr

damp


----------



## cwwozniak

dame


----------



## dotty999

fame


----------



## RT

fate


----------



## Gr3iz

fare


----------



## RT

mare


----------



## 2twenty2

tare


----------



## RT

tame

(G'day Mr 2!  )


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Randy!

fame


----------



## RT

game


----------



## Gr3iz

gale


----------



## cwwozniak

gape

Hi, Mark, Randy, and Knuck


----------



## plodr

nape


----------



## Gr3iz

naps

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

nags

And a Happy Hump Day (or what's left of it) to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

nays 

Can't stop yawning! Must be getting close to bedtime ... ;-)


----------



## RT

pays

(Lots of hellos on this page, so howdy Folks...and Liz too!  )


----------



## Gr3iz

pans

Mornin' Randy!


----------



## dotty999

pens


----------



## Gr3iz

peas


----------



## dotty999

peal


----------



## Gr3iz

peel


----------



## dotty999

keel


----------



## 2twenty2

keen


----------



## Gr3iz

kern


----------



## 2twenty2

bern


----------



## plodr

burn


----------



## dotty999

burp


----------



## 2twenty2

burr


----------



## Gr3iz

burg


----------



## 2twenty2

bung


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt


----------



## dotty999

runt


----------



## 2twenty2

punt


----------



## plodr

pant


----------



## Gr3iz

past


----------



## cwwozniak

pact

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

part

Methinks your calendar is running slow, pal! Happy Friday the 13th! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

pare

Should have had regular coffee instead of decaff at work this morning.


----------



## Gr3iz

park


----------



## cwwozniak

bark


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## cwwozniak

bale


----------



## Gr3iz

bade


----------



## 2twenty2

bane


----------



## plodr

bank


----------



## cwwozniak

band


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hand


----------



## Gr3iz

hard


----------



## 2twenty2

bard


----------



## Gr3iz

bald


----------



## plodr

balk


----------



## Gr3iz

back


----------



## 2twenty2

buck


----------



## Gr3iz

bulk


----------



## dotty999

sulk


----------



## Gr3iz

sunk


----------



## 2twenty2

suck


----------



## Gr3iz

sick


----------



## cwwozniak

silk


----------



## Gr3iz

sink


----------



## 2twenty2

sank


----------



## Gr3iz

sane

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

sand


----------



## plodr

band


----------



## dotty999

bind


----------



## Gr3iz

bird


----------



## dotty999

bard


----------



## Gr3iz

bark


----------



## 2twenty2

bask


----------



## Gr3iz

bash


----------



## dotty999

bush


----------



## 2twenty2

hush


----------



## Gr3iz

husk


----------



## dotty999

busk


----------



## plodr

tusk


----------



## Gr3iz

tuck


----------



## dotty999

tack


----------



## 2twenty2

tick


----------



## cwwozniak

kick


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lick


----------



## Gr3iz

link 

Happy Hump Day guys!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

sink


----------



## Gr3iz

sine

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

tine


----------



## plodr

wine


----------



## dotty999

wane


----------



## Gr3iz

want


----------



## dotty999

rant


----------



## Gr3iz

raft


----------



## dotty999

daft


----------



## 2twenty2

dart


----------



## Gr3iz

dark


----------



## cwwozniak

dare


----------



## Gr3iz

date


----------



## cwwozniak

dame


----------



## Gr3iz

daze


----------



## plodr

maze


----------



## Gr3iz

made


----------



## RT

wade


----------



## plodr

wide


----------



## Gr3iz

wipe


----------



## 2twenty2

wise


----------



## cwwozniak

wish


----------



## 2twenty2

wisp


----------



## cwwozniak

wasp


----------



## 2twenty2

wash


----------



## RT

cash


----------



## Gr3iz

cast


----------



## cwwozniak

case


----------



## Gr3iz

cave


----------



## 2twenty2

cane


----------



## cwwozniak

cage


----------



## 2twenty2

cape


----------



## cwwozniak

cope


----------



## plodr

mope


----------



## dotty999

dope


----------



## Gr3iz

done


----------



## dotty999

gone


----------



## Gr3iz

gore


----------



## plodr

sore


----------



## dotty999

sort


----------



## Gr3iz

soft


----------



## dotty999

loft


----------



## Gr3iz

lost


----------



## dotty999

loot


----------



## Gr3iz

lout


----------



## dotty999

bout


----------



## Gr3iz

boat


----------



## dotty999

bolt


----------



## Gr3iz

boot


----------



## dotty999

foot


----------



## cwwozniak

moot

Hi, Dotty and Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

molt

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

most


----------



## Gr3iz

moat


----------



## dotty999

moan


----------



## plodr

mean


----------



## cwwozniak

meal


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## cwwozniak

mead


----------



## Gr3iz

meld 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

mold

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

mood


----------



## cwwozniak

wood


----------



## dotty999

food


----------



## Gr3iz

ford


----------



## plodr

form


----------



## cwwozniak

fore


----------



## Gr3iz

fork


----------



## cwwozniak

fort

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

font

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

foot


----------



## Gr3iz

fool


----------



## dotty999

foul


----------



## Gr3iz

four


----------



## dotty999

sour


----------



## Gr3iz

soar


----------



## dotty999

dour


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> soar





dotty999 said:


> dour


----------



## Gr3iz

Must be some British thing ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> soar


soak



Gr3iz said:


> Must be some British thing ... ;-)


LoL


----------



## dotty999

you guys are too picky, chill


----------



## Gr3iz

sock

Yes, dear! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

sack

Yes, mam!


----------



## Gr3iz

sank


----------



## cwwozniak

tank


----------



## Gr3iz

task


----------



## cwwozniak

cask


----------



## Gr3iz

calk


----------



## plodr

call


----------



## Gr3iz

calm


----------



## cwwozniak

palm

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

pale


----------



## Gr3iz

pate

Hiya Doll! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

pave

Hi cheeky chops


----------



## Gr3iz

page

Awww ... <blush>


----------



## plodr

pace


----------



## Gr3iz

pack


----------



## dotty999

puck


----------



## Gr3iz

punk


----------



## dotty999

pink


----------



## Gr3iz

pick


----------



## dotty999

puck


----------



## Gr3iz

Another puck? ;-) A hockey fan? ;-)

puce


----------



## plodr

pure


----------



## dotty999

sure


----------



## Gr3iz

surf


----------



## plodr

turf


----------



## Gr3iz

turd


----------



## dotty999

curd


----------



## Gr3iz

cure


----------



## dotty999

curt


----------



## Gr3iz

cult

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

bult

Hi you


----------



## Gr3iz

bulk


----------



## dotty999

hulk


----------



## Gr3iz

hunk


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## Gr3iz

duck


----------



## dotty999

buck


----------



## Gr3iz

bunk


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## Gr3iz

bark


----------



## dotty999

burk


----------



## Gr3iz

burg 

You're up late, my dear!


----------



## dotty999

bung

I never retire before midnight


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt

I try to get to bed before that, but almost never make it ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

runt
I yam a night owl for sure


----------



## Gr3iz

rust


----------



## dotty999

dust


----------



## Gr3iz

duct


----------



## dotty999

duce


----------



## Gr3iz

dupe


----------



## dotty999

dope


----------



## Gr3iz

dote


----------



## dotty999

date


----------



## Gr3iz

dame


----------



## dotty999

fame


----------



## Gr3iz

fare


----------



## dotty999

fore


----------



## Gr3iz

form


----------



## 2twenty2

fort


----------



## Gr3iz

foot


----------



## dotty999

font


----------



## Gr3iz

fond


----------



## dotty999

find


----------



## Gr3iz

fink


----------



## cwwozniak

rink

Hi, Mark and Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

rind

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

ring


----------



## Gr3iz

rang


----------



## cwwozniak

rant


----------



## plodr

cant


----------



## cwwozniak

pant


----------



## Gr3iz

part


----------



## dotty999

park


----------



## plodr

mark


----------



## Gr3iz

mack


----------



## dotty999

back


----------



## Gr3iz

bask


----------



## cwwozniak

bash


----------



## plodr

mash


----------



## Gr3iz

math


----------



## dotty999

bath


----------



## Gr3iz

bate


----------



## dotty999

bite


----------



## Gr3iz

bide


----------



## 2twenty2

bile


----------



## Gr3iz

bike


----------



## 2twenty2

bide


----------



## dotty999

bode


----------



## plodr

code


----------



## 2twenty2

cope


----------



## cwwozniak

come


----------



## dotty999

some


----------



## Gr3iz

sole


----------



## dotty999

mole


----------



## Gr3iz

molt


----------



## dotty999

bolt


----------



## Gr3iz

boot


----------



## dotty999

boat


----------



## Gr3iz

boar


----------



## cwwozniak

soar


----------



## Gr3iz

soak


----------



## cwwozniak

soap


----------



## Gr3iz

soup


----------



## 2twenty2

sour


----------



## Gr3iz

soul

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

soil


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! Hey Chuck!

boil


----------



## Gr3iz

boll


----------



## 2twenty2

poll


----------



## Gr3iz

pole


----------



## plodr

pile


----------



## cwwozniak

pale


----------



## 2twenty2

bale


----------



## dotty999

bile


----------



## Gr3iz

bide


----------



## cwwozniak

bids

Good morning, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

bits

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

bats

hi boys


----------



## Gr3iz

bath

Good afternoon Cutie Pie! ;-)


----------



## plodr

both


----------



## Gr3iz

bots


----------



## 2twenty2

sots


----------



## Gr3iz

sobs


----------



## RT

cobs


----------



## dotty999

cubs


----------



## cwwozniak

cuss


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

fuss


----------



## cwwozniak

muss

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

wuss


----------



## plodr

buss


----------



## cwwozniak

boss


----------



## Gr3iz

boys


----------



## dotty999

boos


----------



## 2twenty2

bots


----------



## Gr3iz

both


----------



## cwwozniak

bath

Hi, Dotty, Knuck, and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bate

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

mate


----------



## cwwozniak

late


----------



## 2twenty2

sate


----------



## cwwozniak

fate

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

fame


----------



## cwwozniak

fake


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

rake


----------



## Gr3iz

race

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## plodr

pace


----------



## 2twenty2

mace


----------



## Gr3iz

mane


----------



## cwwozniak

mare


----------



## 2twenty2

mate


----------



## Gr3iz

maze


----------



## 2twenty2

made


----------



## dotty999

mode


----------



## cwwozniak

mods


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

sods


----------



## cwwozniak

suds 

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

sups


----------



## cwwozniak

saps


----------



## Gr3iz

sass 

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## plodr

bass


----------



## dotty999

lass


----------



## cwwozniak

pass


----------



## dotty999

puss


----------



## Gr3iz

push


----------



## cwwozniak

rush


----------



## dotty999

rust


----------



## Gr3iz

runt


----------



## cwwozniak

rung

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rune

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## plodr

dune


----------



## Gr3iz

duke


----------



## cwwozniak

dude


----------



## dotty999

duds


----------



## cwwozniak

suds


----------



## Gr3iz

sups


----------



## plodr

sips


----------



## Gr3iz

sins


----------



## cwwozniak

sits


----------



## Gr3iz

site


----------



## cwwozniak

side


----------



## Gr3iz

sire


----------



## cwwozniak

sore


----------



## Gr3iz

sort


----------



## cwwozniak

soot


----------



## Gr3iz

soft


----------



## cwwozniak

sift


----------



## Gr3iz

silt


----------



## dotty999

silo


----------



## Gr3iz

silk


----------



## RT

sulk


----------



## plodr

bulk


----------



## Gr3iz

bunk


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## Gr3iz

bark


----------



## plodr

dark


----------



## Gr3iz

dank


----------



## dotty999

rank


----------



## Gr3iz

rack


----------



## cwwozniak

hack


----------



## Gr3iz

hank


----------



## plodr

hand


----------



## Gr3iz

hard


----------



## cwwozniak

hare


----------



## Gr3iz

have


----------



## dotty999

haze


----------



## plodr

hale


----------



## Gr3iz

halt


----------



## cwwozniak

hall


----------



## dotty999

hill


----------



## cwwozniak

hull


----------



## Gr3iz

hulk


----------



## dotty999

hunk


----------



## Gr3iz

hunt


----------



## dotty999

hint


----------



## cwwozniak

hind


----------



## plodr

wind


----------



## cwwozniak

wild


----------



## Gr3iz

wile


----------



## cwwozniak

bile


----------



## Gr3iz

bide


----------



## cwwozniak

bite


----------



## Gr3iz

bits


----------



## cwwozniak

bibs


----------



## Gr3iz

bins

Got time to stop by the Chat and say hello?


----------



## cwwozniak

bind


----------



## Gr3iz

bird


----------



## plodr

bard


----------



## cwwozniak

bark


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## cwwozniak

bask


----------



## Gr3iz

bass


----------



## cwwozniak

bars


----------



## Gr3iz

bats


----------



## dotty999

bits


----------



## Gr3iz

bins


----------



## plodr

tins


----------



## Gr3iz

tint


----------



## dotty999

tilt


----------



## Gr3iz

tile


----------



## dotty999

tale


----------



## Gr3iz

tape


----------



## plodr

nape


----------



## Gr3iz

nare


----------



## dotty999

rare


----------



## Gr3iz

rave


----------



## plodr

cave


----------



## Gr3iz

cane


----------



## dotty999

cone


----------



## Gr3iz

coke


----------



## plodr

poke


----------



## Gr3iz

pore


----------



## cwwozniak

pose

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pole

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

poll


----------



## Gr3iz

pool


----------



## dotty999

poop


----------



## Gr3iz

pomp


----------



## plodr

romp


----------



## cwwozniak

comp


----------



## Gr3iz

coop


----------



## cwwozniak

chop


----------



## Gr3iz

chap


----------



## plodr

chip


----------



## cwwozniak

clip


----------



## Gr3iz

clop


----------



## cwwozniak

glop

Hey, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

glow

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day, pal!


----------



## dotty999

grow


----------



## Gr3iz

grew

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## cwwozniak

brew


----------



## plodr

crew


----------



## cwwozniak

chew


----------



## Gr3iz

chaw


----------



## cwwozniak

claw


----------



## Gr3iz

clap

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday, pal!


----------



## plodr

chap


----------



## dotty999

crap


----------



## Gr3iz

crop


----------



## cwwozniak

crow


----------



## Gr3iz

crew


----------



## cwwozniak

craw

Hey, Mark! Sorry I missed you yesterday. I was home sick and not on the computer that much.


----------



## Gr3iz

cram

Hope you feel better today, pal!


----------



## dotty999

crab


----------



## Gr3iz

crib


----------



## cwwozniak

chib


----------



## Gr3iz

chic


----------



## plodr

Clic


Code:


https://www.clic.com


----------



## Gr3iz

clip


----------



## plodr

clap


----------



## Gr3iz

clay


----------



## cwwozniak

cloy

Happy Monday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

clot

Hiya pal! Back atcha!


----------



## cwwozniak

clod


----------



## Gr3iz

clad


----------



## cwwozniak

clam


----------



## Gr3iz

clay


----------



## cwwozniak

clan


----------



## plodr

flan


----------



## cwwozniak

flag


----------



## Gr3iz

flog


----------



## cwwozniak

flop

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

flip

Hiya pal!


----------



## RT

slip


----------



## cwwozniak

slit


----------



## Gr3iz

slut


----------



## RT

slot

Mornin' Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

slat

Mornin' Randy!


----------



## cwwozniak

slam

Mornin' Mark and Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

slum

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

plum


----------



## Gr3iz

plus


----------



## plodr

plug


----------



## Gr3iz

plog


----------



## plodr

plow


----------



## Gr3iz

plop


----------



## cwwozniak

prop

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

prep

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

peep


----------



## Gr3iz

peer


----------



## cwwozniak

beer


----------



## Gr3iz

bear

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

rear

Good morning, Mark, and a Happy Friday to you, too!


----------



## plodr

wear


----------



## Gr3iz

weak


----------



## plodr

leak


----------



## Gr3iz

leek


----------



## dotty999

seek


----------



## Gr3iz

seem


----------



## dotty999

stem


----------



## Gr3iz

step


----------



## plodr

stop


----------



## dotty999

slop


----------



## cwwozniak

shop

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

show


----------



## dotty999

stow


----------



## Gr3iz

stew


----------



## dotty999

spew


----------



## Gr3iz

sped


----------



## plodr

shed


----------



## Gr3iz

shad


----------



## cwwozniak

shag

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

sham

Hey Chuck! Hope you're enjoying a pleasant day off!


----------



## cwwozniak

slam

I had a fairly nice day off but did have some worries late in the morning. A very close friend's sister and her husband live in Highland Park, IL. They were late getting out of their house to watch the 4th of July parade. They are OK.


----------



## Gr3iz

slim


----------



## cwwozniak

skim

G'night Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

skid


----------



## plodr

skip


----------



## cwwozniak

skin


----------



## Gr3iz

akin


----------



## cwwozniak

ayin


----------



## Gr3iz

ayid


----------



## plodr

amid


----------



## dotty999

arid


----------



## Gr3iz

grid


----------



## cwwozniak

grit


----------



## Gr3iz

grim


----------



## plodr

brim


----------



## Gr3iz

brig


----------



## dotty999

brag


----------



## Gr3iz

brad


----------



## cwwozniak

bray


----------



## Gr3iz

brat


----------



## plodr

beat


----------



## cwwozniak

belt


----------



## Gr3iz

beet


----------



## plodr

beer


----------



## Gr3iz

bear


----------



## plodr

dear


----------



## Gr3iz

deaf


----------



## cwwozniak

leaf

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

lean

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

lead


----------



## Gr3iz

lend


----------



## cwwozniak

land


----------



## Gr3iz

laud


----------



## cwwozniak

loud

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

lord

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## plodr

cord


----------



## Gr3iz

cold


----------



## cwwozniak

colt


----------



## Gr3iz

coot


----------



## dotty999

foot


----------



## cwwozniak

root


----------



## Gr3iz

rout


----------



## cwwozniak

gout


----------



## Gr3iz

goat


----------



## plodr

boat


----------



## Gr3iz

boar


----------



## plodr

soar


----------



## cwwozniak

roar


----------



## Gr3iz

roam


----------



## cwwozniak

foam


----------



## Gr3iz

form


----------



## dotty999

firm


----------



## Gr3iz

film


----------



## dotty999

fill


----------



## Gr3iz

file


----------



## dotty999

bile


----------



## Gr3iz

bike


----------



## dotty999

bite


----------



## Gr3iz

bide


----------



## dotty999

ride


----------



## Gr3iz

ripe


----------



## plodr

pipe


----------



## Gr3iz

pike


----------



## dotty999

poke


----------



## Gr3iz

pone


----------



## dotty999

pine


----------



## plodr

sine


----------



## Gr3iz

sire


----------



## dotty999

wire


----------



## Gr3iz

wise


----------



## cwwozniak

rise


----------



## plodr

rile


----------



## cwwozniak

ride


----------



## Gr3iz

rife


----------



## RT

life


----------



## Gr3iz

lice


----------



## dotty999

rice


----------



## plodr

dice


----------



## dotty999

dime


----------



## Gr3iz

dine


----------



## cwwozniak

vine


----------



## Gr3iz

vice


----------



## plodr

lice


----------



## Gr3iz

lick


----------



## cwwozniak

wick


----------



## Gr3iz

wink


----------



## cwwozniak

wing


----------



## RT

sing


----------



## Gr3iz

sink


----------



## plodr

pink


----------



## Gr3iz

pick


----------



## cwwozniak

nick

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

nice

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

nine


----------



## Gr3iz

nite


----------



## cwwozniak

kite


----------



## Gr3iz

kine


----------



## dotty999

fine


----------



## Gr3iz

five


----------



## plodr

jive


----------



## cwwozniak

hive


----------



## Gr3iz

hike


----------



## cwwozniak

hide


----------



## Gr3iz

hire

Happy Hump Day, pal!


----------



## dotty999

fire


----------



## Gr3iz

firm

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

film


----------



## Gr3iz

file


----------



## cwwozniak

fill


----------



## Gr3iz

fall


----------



## plodr

mall


----------



## cwwozniak

malt


----------



## Gr3iz

mart


----------



## cwwozniak

mast


----------



## dotty999

vast


----------



## Gr3iz

vase


----------



## dotty999

vane


----------



## Gr3iz

vale


----------



## plodr

vile


----------



## Gr3iz

vice


----------



## plodr

nice


----------



## Gr3iz

nick


----------



## dotty999

tick


----------



## Gr3iz

tack


----------



## plodr

tank


----------



## Gr3iz

talk


----------



## cwwozniak

task


----------



## dotty999

tusk


----------



## Gr3iz

tuck


----------



## plodr

duck


----------



## cwwozniak

puck


----------



## Gr3iz

punk


----------



## plodr

sunk


----------



## Gr3iz

suck


----------



## cwwozniak

sulk


----------



## Gr3iz

surk


----------



## plodr

lurk


----------



## Gr3iz

lunk


----------



## cwwozniak

luck


----------



## Gr3iz

lusk


----------



## plodr

lush


----------



## cwwozniak

lust


----------



## Gr3iz

list


----------



## cwwozniak

lift


----------



## Gr3iz

lint


----------



## plodr

hint


----------



## Gr3iz

hilt


----------



## cwwozniak

hill

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hull

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday, pal!


----------



## plodr

bull


----------



## Gr3iz

burl


----------



## cwwozniak

hurl

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hurt

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hunt


----------



## Gr3iz

hunk


----------



## dotty999

hank


----------



## Gr3iz

hark


----------



## cwwozniak

hack


----------



## Gr3iz

hask


----------



## plodr

hasp


----------



## Gr3iz

harp


----------



## dotty999

hark


----------



## Gr3iz

hard


----------



## dotty999

herd


----------



## Gr3iz

head

Hiya lovely lady!


----------



## dotty999

held - Hi sweet cheeks


----------



## Gr3iz

herd


----------



## dotty999

nerd


----------



## Gr3iz

need


----------



## cwwozniak

reed


----------



## Gr3iz

rend


----------



## plodr

bend


----------



## Gr3iz

bead


----------



## dotty999

bear


----------



## Gr3iz

beam


----------



## cwwozniak

ream


----------



## Gr3iz

read


----------



## dotty999

rend


----------



## Gr3iz

rent


----------



## plodr

dent


----------



## Gr3iz

deft


----------



## dotty999

weft


----------



## Gr3iz

west


----------



## dotty999

welt


----------



## Gr3iz

went


----------



## dotty999

wend


----------



## Gr3iz

weed


----------



## cwwozniak

weld


----------



## Gr3iz

well


----------



## cwwozniak

wall


----------



## Gr3iz

wail


----------



## dotty999

wait


----------



## Gr3iz

wart


----------



## plodr

part


----------



## Gr3iz

pact


----------



## dotty999

past


----------



## Gr3iz

pant


----------



## dotty999

punt


----------



## Gr3iz

punk


----------



## dotty999

dunk


----------



## Gr3iz

dusk


----------



## dotty999

desk


----------



## Gr3iz

deck


----------



## dotty999

duck


----------



## Gr3iz

duct


----------



## dotty999

duce


----------



## Gr3iz

dude


----------



## plodr

rude


----------



## cwwozniak

rule


----------



## Gr3iz

rube


----------



## cwwozniak

rubs


----------



## Gr3iz

ruts


----------



## dotty999

rugs


----------



## Gr3iz

rues


----------



## cwwozniak

dues


----------



## Gr3iz

duos

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## plodr

duds


----------



## dotty999

dads


----------



## cwwozniak

dabs

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dams


----------



## dotty999

dims


----------



## plodr

dime


----------



## Gr3iz

dire


----------



## dotty999

dirt


----------



## Gr3iz

diet


----------



## dotty999

dint


----------



## Gr3iz

dins


----------



## RT

dons


----------



## Gr3iz

dots


----------



## plodr

cots


----------



## Gr3iz

cops


----------



## RT

tops


----------



## Gr3iz

tows


----------



## cwwozniak

tots


----------



## RT

tote


----------



## Gr3iz

tome


----------



## plodr

some


----------



## Gr3iz

sore


----------



## cwwozniak

sole


----------



## Gr3iz

sold


----------



## cwwozniak

solo


----------



## Gr3iz

silo


----------



## Cookiegal

silt


----------



## Gr3iz

sift


----------



## RT

soft


----------



## plodr

loft


----------



## cwwozniak

loot


----------



## Gr3iz

lost


----------



## 2twenty2

lose


----------



## Gr3iz

love


----------



## RT

dove


----------



## Gr3iz

dote


----------



## 2twenty2

doze


----------



## RT

dope


----------



## Gr3iz

done


----------



## 2twenty2

dote


----------



## plodr

rote


----------



## 2twenty2

cote


----------



## Gr3iz

core


----------



## cwwozniak

bore


----------



## Gr3iz

born


----------



## cwwozniak

barn


----------



## Gr3iz

bard


----------



## cwwozniak

bald


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## 2twenty2

walk


----------



## Gr3iz

wall


----------



## RT

well


----------



## Gr3iz

weal


----------



## 2twenty2

wear


----------



## Gr3iz

weak


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

week


----------



## cwwozniak

weed


----------



## plodr

wend


----------



## cwwozniak

fend


----------



## 2twenty2

fond


----------



## Cookiegal

find


----------



## 2twenty2

fund


----------



## Gr3iz

funk

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

fink


----------



## Gr3iz

find


----------



## 2twenty2

mind


----------



## Cookiegal

bind


----------



## 2twenty2

kind


----------



## Gr3iz

kine


----------



## plodr

mine


----------



## Gr3iz

mile


----------



## cwwozniak

mole


----------



## Cookiegal

male


----------



## 2twenty2

mule


----------



## Cookiegal

mute


----------



## 2twenty2

muse


----------



## Gr3iz

mush


----------



## cwwozniak

musk


----------



## Cookiegal

mask


----------



## Gr3iz

mark


----------



## 2twenty2

murk


----------



## Gr3iz

muck


----------



## Cookiegal

puck


----------



## Gr3iz

punk


----------



## plodr

junk


----------



## Gr3iz

jurk


----------



## 2twenty2

lurk


----------



## Gr3iz

lunk


----------



## Cookiegal

link


----------



## Gr3iz

lint


----------



## dotty999

list


----------



## 2twenty2

lust


----------



## Cookiegal

dust


----------



## Gr3iz

duct


----------



## plodr

duck


----------



## Gr3iz

dusk


----------



## Cookiegal

husk


----------



## cwwozniak

hush


----------



## Gr3iz

hash


----------



## cwwozniak

rash


----------



## Gr3iz

rasp


----------



## dotty999

hasp


----------



## Cookiegal

harp


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Karen!

harm


----------



## Gr3iz

hart


----------



## cwwozniak

cart

Hi Karen, Mark, and Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

cant

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

pant


----------



## cwwozniak

pang


----------



## 2twenty2

pane


----------



## cwwozniak

pare


----------



## 2twenty2

pyre


----------



## plodr

pore


----------



## dotty999

pure


----------



## 2twenty2

pule


----------



## Gr3iz

puke

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

pike


----------



## dotty999

poke


----------



## Gr3iz

pone


----------



## cwwozniak

pole


----------



## Gr3iz

pope


----------



## 2twenty2

pore


----------



## Gr3iz

pork


----------



## plodr

dork


----------



## Gr3iz

dock


----------



## 2twenty2

duck


----------



## cwwozniak

deck

Hi, knuck and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

desk

Hiya pal!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

dusk


----------



## Gr3iz

husk

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

busk


----------



## Gr3iz

bush


----------



## 2twenty2

bash


----------



## cwwozniak

bass


----------



## Gr3iz

bats


----------



## 2twenty2

bars


----------



## Gr3iz

bard


----------



## 2twenty2

barn


----------



## dotty999

bark


----------



## 2twenty2

barf


----------



## Gr3iz

bare


----------



## cwwozniak

barb


----------



## Gr3iz

barg


----------



## cwwozniak

bang


----------



## plodr

sang


----------



## cwwozniak

sand


----------



## Gr3iz

sank


----------



## cwwozniak

sane


----------



## Gr3iz

safe


----------



## cwwozniak

sale


----------



## 2twenty2

sate


----------



## Gr3iz

save


----------



## 2twenty2

sage


----------



## Gr3iz

sags


----------



## 2twenty2

saws


----------



## dotty999

sews


----------



## Gr3iz

sewn


----------



## 2twenty2

sown


----------



## Gr3iz

soon


----------



## 2twenty2

boon


----------



## Gr3iz

born


----------



## 2twenty2

corn


----------



## Gr3iz

coin


----------



## plodr

coil


----------



## Gr3iz

cool


----------



## plodr

pool


----------



## 2twenty2

fool


----------



## dotty999

foal


----------



## Gr3iz

foil


----------



## 2twenty2

fowl


----------



## Gr3iz

foul


----------



## dotty999

four


----------



## 2twenty2

pour


----------



## Gr3iz

poor


----------



## 2twenty2

boor


----------



## cwwozniak

door

Hi, knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

moor


----------



## plodr

moot


----------



## 2twenty2

moon


----------



## dotty999

mood


----------



## Gr3iz

mold


----------



## dotty999

meld


----------



## 2twenty2

mild


----------



## Gr3iz

mind


----------



## plodr

kind


----------



## 2twenty2

find


----------



## Gr3iz

fink


----------



## 2twenty2

mink


----------



## Gr3iz

mirk


----------



## 2twenty2

mark


----------



## RT

park


----------



## dotty999

perk


----------



## Gr3iz

peak


----------



## dotty999

peal


----------



## Gr3iz

pear


----------



## dotty999

peat


----------



## Gr3iz

pert


----------



## dotty999

port


----------



## Gr3iz

post


----------



## 2twenty2

pone 😵

poet


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey, knuck! That must've been one of those senior moments you warned us about! One letter at a time, please? ;-)


----------



## plodr

I'll go with post ---> lost
then from lost ---> lone
then lone ---> gone

gone
Take it away, anyone!


----------



## Gr3iz

gore


----------



## 2twenty2

more


----------



## dotty999

mare


----------



## Gr3iz

made


----------



## 2twenty2

mate


----------



## Gr3iz

math


----------



## 2twenty2

mash


----------



## plodr

dash


----------



## 2twenty2

lash


----------



## cwwozniak

wash

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

cash 💵💰💶


----------



## Gr3iz

cast


----------



## 2twenty2

cyst


----------



## Gr3iz

cost


----------



## 2twenty2

post


----------



## dotty999

posy


----------



## Gr3iz

pony


----------



## 2twenty2

puny


----------



## plodr

punk


----------



## cwwozniak

dunk


----------



## 2twenty2

bunk


----------



## cwwozniak

lunk


----------



## 2twenty2

sunk


----------



## Gr3iz

sulk


----------



## 2twenty2

suck


----------



## dotty999

such


----------



## Gr3iz

much


----------



## plodr

mach


----------



## 2twenty2

mace


----------



## Gr3iz

maze


----------



## 2twenty2

mare


----------



## Gr3iz

mars


----------



## 2twenty2

mart


----------



## Gr3iz

malt


----------



## 2twenty2

mast


----------



## Gr3iz

mass


----------



## cwwozniak

maps

Hi, Mark and Knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mats


----------



## Gr3iz

maws

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

caws


----------



## Gr3iz

cams


----------



## dotty999

cads


----------



## Gr3iz

caps


----------



## 2twenty2

cats


----------



## Gr3iz

cays


----------



## dotty999

cars


----------



## RT

bars


----------



## Gr3iz

bard


----------



## RT

bare


----------



## 2twenty2

barn


----------



## RT

darn


----------



## 2twenty2

tarn


----------



## Gr3iz

tare


----------



## cwwozniak

tart


----------



## plodr

mart


----------



## dotty999

marl


----------



## cwwozniak

mall


----------



## 2twenty2

mull


----------



## cwwozniak

mule


----------



## Gr3iz

mute


----------



## 2twenty2

mite


----------



## Gr3iz

mire


----------



## 2twenty2

TGF!

mine


----------



## Gr3iz

mint

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pint

Hi, Mark and Knuck!


----------



## plodr

punt


----------



## cwwozniak

pant


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! Hey Chuck!

rant


----------



## cwwozniak

raft


----------



## Gr3iz

rift 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

lift


----------



## dotty999

lint


----------



## Gr3iz

list


----------



## 2twenty2

lust


----------



## dotty999

last


----------



## 2twenty2

cast


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## plodr

rant


----------



## Gr3iz

raft


----------



## 2twenty2

daft


----------



## Gr3iz

dart


----------



## dotty999

dirt


----------



## Gr3iz

diet


----------



## 2twenty2

duet


----------



## Gr3iz

dues


----------



## 2twenty2

duds


----------



## Gr3iz

dubs


----------



## 2twenty2

dabs


----------



## Gr3iz

dams


----------



## plodr

rams


----------



## dotty999

rims


----------



## Gr3iz

rigs


----------



## dotty999

rags


----------



## cwwozniak

rats

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

rate


----------



## 2twenty2

rite


----------



## dotty999

rote


----------



## cwwozniak

rope

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

rode


----------



## cwwozniak

role


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

rose


----------



## cwwozniak

robe

Hey, Knuck and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

rove


----------



## cwwozniak

roke


----------



## plodr

yoke


----------



## Gr3iz

yore

Hey knuck! Hey Chuck! Hi Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

bore


----------



## Gr3iz

bone


----------



## cwwozniak

cone


----------



## plodr

done


----------



## Gr3iz

dove


----------



## dotty999

dope


----------



## Gr3iz

dole


----------



## dotty999

dose


----------



## Gr3iz

dote


----------



## dotty999

dose


----------



## 2twenty2

rose


----------



## Gr3iz

rosy


----------



## cwwozniak

cosy


----------



## 2twenty2

cony


----------



## plodr

pony


----------



## 2twenty2

bony


----------



## RT

body


----------



## Gr3iz

bods


----------



## 2twenty2

bogs


----------



## Gr3iz

boss


----------



## 2twenty2

bows


----------



## RT

cows


----------



## 2twenty2

sows


----------



## cwwozniak

rows

Hi, Knuck and Randy!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lows


----------



## RT

bows

Howdy Chuck and Knuck...wait there's a rhyme there...


----------



## Gr3iz

More bows? ;-)


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> More bows? ;-)


I bows in your general direction for catching same page word play..
I would hazard a guess I meant to post

lots

re: Knuck's post of "lows"
🤷


----------



## cwwozniak

logs

Hi, Mark!


----------



## plodr

loss


----------



## Gr3iz

lost

Hey Chuck! Missed you yesterday in the chat ...


----------



## dotty999

loot


----------



## 2twenty2

loon


----------



## Gr3iz

lorn


----------



## plodr

lore


----------



## Gr3iz

lode


----------



## 2twenty2

lope


----------



## Gr3iz

love


----------



## 2twenty2

loge


----------



## dotty999

logo


----------



## 2twenty2

pogo


----------



## Gr3iz

polo


----------



## 2twenty2

solo


----------



## dotty999

sold


----------



## plodr

cold


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## Gr3iz

bond


----------



## cwwozniak

fond

Hi, Mark and Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

ford

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

fore


----------



## Gr3iz

fort


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

port


----------



## dotty999

pork


----------



## Gr3iz

pock


----------



## 2twenty2

puck


----------



## Gr3iz

punk


----------



## 2twenty2

bunk


----------



## Gr3iz

bulk


----------



## 2twenty2

sulk


----------



## Gr3iz

sunk


----------



## 2twenty2

suck


----------



## plodr

puck


----------



## dotty999

punk


----------



## Gr3iz

punt


----------



## dotty999

puny


----------



## Gr3iz

puns


----------



## 2twenty2

nuns


----------



## Gr3iz

nuts

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

hey mark!

nubs


----------



## Gr3iz

nibs


----------



## dotty999

nabs


----------



## Gr3iz

nags


----------



## dotty999

naps


----------



## 2twenty2

nays


----------



## Gr3iz

nans


----------



## plodr

bans


----------



## dotty999

buns


----------



## 2twenty2

bins


----------



## Gr3iz

bind


----------



## dotty999

bond


----------



## 2twenty2

bone


----------



## Gr3iz

bole


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## Gr3iz

bolt


----------



## 2twenty2

boot


----------



## Gr3iz

boon


----------



## 2twenty2

book


----------



## cwwozniak

boom

Good morning, Knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck!

boob


----------



## Gr3iz

boor


----------



## plodr

door


----------



## Gr3iz

doom


----------



## cwwozniak

zoom

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

zoos


----------



## 2twenty2

poos


----------



## dotty999

poor


----------



## cwwozniak

pour


----------



## 2twenty2

sour


----------



## cwwozniak

soup


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Chuck! we got a brand new shiny forum! 😁

coup


----------



## Gr3iz

corp 

Hmmmm ...


----------



## 2twenty2

corn


----------



## cwwozniak

core



2twenty2 said:


> Mornin Chuck! we got a brand new shiny forum! 😁


Good morning, Knuck and Mark! The Admins and Mods knew it was coming, but we did not know what the new look would be until this morning.


----------



## 2twenty2

bore


----------



## plodr

wore


----------



## 2twenty2

fore


----------



## Gr3iz

ford


----------



## 2twenty2

form


----------



## Gr3iz

foam


----------



## cwwozniak

foal


----------



## Gr3iz

foul


----------



## 2twenty2

four


----------



## Gr3iz

hour


----------



## 2twenty2

tour


----------



## Gr3iz

tout


----------



## 2twenty2

toot


----------



## Gr3iz

tort


----------



## plodr

fort


----------



## Gr3iz

font


----------



## 2twenty2

foot


----------



## Gr3iz

food


----------



## 2twenty2

mood


----------



## cwwozniak

moon

It doesn't look like the new site lets me search in just this thread for the last time a word I wish to enter was used.

EDIT: Correction; there is a way to search only within the currently open thread.








Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!


Is there a way to search for keywords only within the comments/posts in the thread you have open in your browser? This was a search option at the top of every thread's page in the old site. How To Search The Site Near the top of the community, you will see a search bar. Enter a search term...




www.techguy.org


----------



## Gr3iz

moan


----------



## 2twenty2

morn


----------



## cwwozniak

torn

Good morning, Knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

born


----------



## Gr3iz

boon

Mornin' Chuck! Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

loon


----------



## Gr3iz

loop


----------



## 2twenty2

loom


----------



## plodr

boom


----------



## 2twenty2

doom


----------



## Gr3iz

dorm


----------



## cwwozniak

worm


----------



## 2twenty2

form


----------



## Gr3iz

fora


----------



## 2twenty2

fore


----------



## Gr3iz

fire


----------



## plodr

fare


----------



## Gr3iz

fame


----------



## 2twenty2

fate


----------



## Gr3iz

face


----------



## 2twenty2

fade


----------



## Gr3iz

fads


----------



## 2twenty2

rads


----------



## Gr3iz

raps


----------



## 2twenty2

rags


----------



## Gr3iz

rage


----------



## 2twenty2

rave


----------



## Gr3iz

race


----------



## 2twenty2

rape


----------



## plodr

tape


----------



## Gr3iz

taps


----------



## 2twenty2

maps


----------



## Gr3iz

mass


----------



## 2twenty2

mats


----------



## Gr3iz

math


----------



## 2twenty2

mash


----------



## Gr3iz

mask


----------



## plodr

task


----------



## 2twenty2

bask


----------



## Gr3iz

bank


----------



## 2twenty2

back


----------



## Gr3iz

balk


----------



## 2twenty2

bark


----------



## Gr3iz

bard


----------



## 2twenty2

bird


----------



## Gr3iz

bind


----------



## 2twenty2

bend


----------



## Gr3iz

bead


----------



## 2twenty2

read


----------



## Gr3iz

reed


----------



## 2twenty2

rend


----------



## Gr3iz

rent


----------



## 2twenty2

rant


----------



## plodr

pant


----------



## 2twenty2

want


----------



## Gr3iz

wart


----------



## 2twenty2

cart


----------



## Gr3iz

cant


----------



## 2twenty2

cast


----------



## plodr

last


----------



## 2twenty2

mast


----------



## Gr3iz

malt


----------



## cwwozniak

halt

Hi, Mark and Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

haft

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

daft


----------



## Gr3iz

dart


----------



## cwwozniak

wart


----------



## Gr3iz

wait


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

gait


----------



## Gr3iz

gain

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

wain


----------



## Gr3iz

warn


----------



## cwwozniak

ward


----------



## Gr3iz

wand


----------



## cwwozniak

wind


----------



## Gr3iz

wild


----------



## 2twenty2

weld


----------



## Gr3iz

weed


----------



## 2twenty2

ween


----------



## cwwozniak

wren

Hi, Mark and Knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

seed


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi Knuck. I saw your ween post right after I submitted, reed an then edited my entry to wren to go with your new one.


----------



## Gr3iz

???

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

weed ween wren seed
hmmm what to do? Let's see weed, ween, seen, seed so I'll move on from seed

*deed*


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks Liz! ;-)

dead


----------



## 2twenty2

lead


----------



## cwwozniak

leak


----------



## Gr3iz

leek


----------



## 2twenty2

leer


----------



## plodr

seer


----------



## 2twenty2

beer


----------



## Gr3iz

bear


----------



## 2twenty2

beat


----------



## Gr3iz

belt


----------



## plodr

melt


----------



## 2twenty2

felt


----------



## Gr3iz

feat


----------



## 2twenty2

fear


----------



## Gr3iz

wear


----------



## plodr

tear


----------



## 2twenty2

sear


----------



## Gr3iz

seer


----------



## 2twenty2

deer


----------



## Gr3iz

deep


----------



## cwwozniak

seep

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

seen


----------



## cwwozniak

seek

Hey, Knuck!


----------



## plodr

peek


----------



## 2twenty2

week


----------



## cwwozniak

geek


----------



## Gr3iz

gees

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

goes

Hey, Mark. Almost time to roll outta work (and into a major thunderstorm near home).


----------



## Gr3iz

gobs

Hope you arrived home safely!


----------



## cwwozniak

lobs

Hi, Mark! I ended up having to drive through some rain, but no major torrents or strong winds. After most of the storm passed the temperature near home was 78 degrees with 97% humidity. My sinuses did not like the short walks in the parking lot when I stopped to get some groceries.


----------



## Gr3iz

loss

Glad you survived! Happy Hump Day, pal!


----------



## plodr

moss


----------



## Gr3iz

most


----------



## 2twenty2

mist


----------



## Gr3iz

mint


----------



## dotty999

mini


----------



## Gr3iz

mink


----------



## 2twenty2

link


----------



## Gr3iz

lick


----------



## 2twenty2

lice


----------



## Gr3iz

lime


----------



## plodr

live


----------



## Gr3iz

like


----------



## cwwozniak

life


----------



## Gr3iz

lift


----------



## cwwozniak

list

Hiya, Mark, and Good night Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

lisp

G'night, pal! Wake up in the morning to a Friday!


----------



## plodr

wisp


----------



## Gr3iz

wimp


----------



## 2twenty2

limp


----------



## Gr3iz

limn


----------



## cwwozniak

limb 

Hi, Mark and Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

lamb

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

lamp

And a Happy Friday to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

lame


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

lake


----------



## HOBOcs

cake


----------



## 2twenty2

fake


----------



## Gr3iz

fare

Hey knuck! Hey Jim!


----------



## plodr

pare


----------



## Gr3iz

pave


----------



## 2twenty2

page


----------



## plodr

pace


----------



## Gr3iz

pact


----------



## plodr

part


----------



## cwwozniak

past


----------



## Gr3iz

pass


----------



## 2twenty2

puss


----------



## cwwozniak

pugs

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

puns

Mornin' Chuck! Mornin' knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pubs

Good Mornin' Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

puts


----------



## plodr

cuts


----------



## Gr3iz

curs


----------



## cwwozniak

cars


----------



## Gr3iz

caps


----------



## plodr

maps


----------



## Gr3iz

mags


----------



## cwwozniak

mats

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

math

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day to you, too, pal!


----------



## 2twenty2

mach


----------



## dotty999

much


----------



## Gr3iz

mush


----------



## 2twenty2

must


----------



## Gr3iz

mutt


----------



## plodr

putt


----------



## Gr3iz

pult


----------



## dotty999

punt


----------



## Gr3iz

puny


----------



## cwwozniak

pony

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pond


----------



## cwwozniak

bond


----------



## Gr3iz

bold


----------



## dotty999

bond


----------



## 2twenty2

bind


----------



## Gr3iz

bird


----------



## dotty999

bard


----------



## plodr

card


----------



## 2twenty2

ward


----------



## Gr3iz

wand


----------



## plodr

sand


----------



## Gr3iz

said


----------



## 2twenty2

laid


----------



## Gr3iz

lard


----------



## dotty999

card


----------



## Gr3iz

carp


----------



## plodr

corp


----------



## 2twenty2

cord


----------



## Gr3iz

cold


----------



## 2twenty2

cola


----------



## cwwozniak

coda

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

code


----------



## cwwozniak

come

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

comb

Hi pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

bomb


----------



## Gr3iz

boob


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

blob


----------



## plodr

blow


----------



## Gr3iz

blot

Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

blog


----------



## plodr

clog


----------



## cwwozniak

flog


----------



## Gr3iz

flag


----------



## cwwozniak

flaw

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

flew

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

flea


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

fled


----------



## Gr3iz

flee


----------



## plodr

flue


----------



## Gr3iz

flub


----------



## cwwozniak

club


----------



## Gr3iz

clue


----------



## 2twenty2

slue


----------



## Gr3iz

slug


----------



## cwwozniak

slum


----------



## plodr

plum


----------



## cwwozniak

plug


----------



## Gr3iz

plus


----------



## plodr

plys


----------



## cwwozniak

flys


----------



## Gr3iz

flus


----------



## plodr

flub


----------



## Gr3iz

flab


----------



## 2twenty2

flaw


----------



## Gr3iz

flat


----------



## plodr

flag


----------



## cwwozniak

flap


----------



## Gr3iz

flop


----------



## 2twenty2

flip


----------



## RT

slip


----------



## Gr3iz

slid


----------



## 2twenty2

slim


----------



## Gr3iz

slum


----------



## plodr

glum


----------



## Gr3iz

glut


----------



## cwwozniak

slut


----------



## Gr3iz

slit


----------



## cwwozniak

spit


----------



## Gr3iz

spat


----------



## 2twenty2

spam


----------



## plodr

slam


----------



## 2twenty2

sham


----------



## Gr3iz

shim


----------



## 2twenty2

skim


----------



## Gr3iz

skip


----------



## cwwozniak

ship

Hi, Mark and Knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

slip


----------



## Gr3iz

slop

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## RT

plop

Howdy Mark and Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

plow

Howdy Randy!


----------



## plodr

blow


----------



## cwwozniak

slow


----------



## Gr3iz

slew


----------



## 2twenty2

sled


----------



## cwwozniak

seed


----------



## Gr3iz

send


----------



## dotty999

sand


----------



## cwwozniak

said


----------



## Gr3iz

maid


----------



## cwwozniak

paid


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

laid


----------



## plodr

lard


----------



## Gr3iz

lark

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Hiya Liz!


----------



## RT

fark*

*not a real word, but a website name...


----------



## Gr3iz

fart


----------



## cwwozniak

tart

Hi, Mark and Randy!


----------



## dotty999

tarn


----------



## Gr3iz

tawn


----------



## 2twenty2

town


----------



## Gr3iz

torn


----------



## plodr

worn


----------



## Gr3iz

worm


----------



## dotty999

work


----------



## 2twenty2

wore


----------



## Gr3iz

wove


----------



## cwwozniak

woke

Hey, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

wake


----------



## Gr3iz

ware

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

mare


----------



## Gr3iz

maze


----------



## 2twenty2

mate


----------



## Gr3iz

math


----------



## dotty999

mats


----------



## 2twenty2

mots


----------



## Gr3iz

moss


----------



## 2twenty2

mass


----------



## plodr

mars


----------



## 2twenty2

mams


----------



## Gr3iz

mags


----------



## Gr3iz

Good, but you need to play off the most recent post, which in this case is "mags" ...


----------



## 2twenty2

mans


----------



## Gr3iz

maps


----------



## 2twenty2

maws


----------



## Gr3iz

mews


----------



## 2twenty2

mows


----------



## cwwozniak

tows

Hi, Knuck and Mark!


----------



## plodr

rows


----------



## cwwozniak

rots


----------



## Gr3iz

tots

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

tops


----------



## Gr3iz

toss


----------



## RT

boss


----------



## Gr3iz

boys


----------



## plodr

buys


----------



## Gr3iz

bugs


----------



## cwwozniak

buns


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bust

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

bush


----------



## cwwozniak

busk


----------



## Gr3iz

buck


----------



## 2twenty2

bunk


----------



## dotty999

bank


----------



## Gr3iz

bask


----------



## plodr

bass


----------



## Gr3iz

bats


----------



## dotty999

bars


----------



## 2twenty2

bans


----------



## dotty999

buns


----------



## 2twenty2

bins


----------



## Gr3iz

bits


----------



## cwwozniak

bibs


----------



## Gr3iz

bids


----------



## plodr

buds


----------



## Gr3iz

buss


----------



## cwwozniak

bush

Hey, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

busy

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

bury


----------



## 2twenty2

burn


----------



## cwwozniak

turn


----------



## Gr3iz

turd


----------



## dotty999

curd


----------



## Gr3iz

???


----------



## plodr

cord


----------



## Gr3iz

cold


----------



## plodr

bold


----------



## Gr3iz

bond


----------



## 2twenty2

bind


----------



## Gr3iz

bird


----------



## cwwozniak

bard

Hi, Mark and Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

band

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

sand


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

hand


----------



## Gr3iz

hard


----------



## 2twenty2

herd


----------



## Gr3iz

held


----------



## plodr

meld


----------



## Gr3iz

mead


----------



## cwwozniak

mean


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## cwwozniak

meal

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

mell

Hey Chuck! getting close to bedtime here ... <yawn>


----------



## dotty999

mall


----------



## Gr3iz

mail


----------



## plodr

pail


----------



## Gr3iz

pall


----------



## cwwozniak

fall

Hi Mark! It was close to my bedtime too last night and didn't see your reply.


----------



## Gr3iz

fail

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

fair


----------



## plodr

pair


----------



## Gr3iz

pain


----------



## cwwozniak

main


----------



## Gr3iz

maid


----------



## cwwozniak

raid


----------



## plodr

rail


----------



## Gr3iz

rain


----------



## plodr

gain


----------



## Gr3iz

gait


----------



## cwwozniak

grit


----------



## dotty999

grim


----------



## plodr

brim


----------



## Gr3iz

Brit


----------



## cwwozniak

brat

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bray

Hey Chuck! Back atcha!


----------



## cwwozniak

fray


----------



## Gr3iz

frat


----------



## cwwozniak

flat


----------



## Gr3iz

flit


----------



## cwwozniak

slit


----------



## Gr3iz

slot


----------



## cwwozniak

spot


----------



## Gr3iz

spat


----------



## cwwozniak

span


----------



## dotty999

spam


----------



## cwwozniak

scam

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

scum Hi Chuck


----------



## 2twenty2

slum


----------



## Gr3iz

slam


----------



## cwwozniak

slim


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

slit


----------



## cwwozniak

skit

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

spit


----------



## Gr3iz

spot


----------



## plodr

soot


----------



## Gr3iz

sort


----------



## cwwozniak

soft


----------



## Gr3iz

sofa


----------



## cwwozniak

soda


----------



## Gr3iz

coda


----------



## cwwozniak

code


----------



## Gr3iz

cope


----------



## plodr

hope


----------



## Gr3iz

hone


----------



## 2twenty2

home


----------



## Gr3iz

hole


----------



## 2twenty2

hale


----------



## Gr3iz

halt


----------



## cwwozniak

malt


----------



## plodr

melt


----------



## Gr3iz

meat


----------



## cwwozniak

meal


----------



## Gr3iz

mell


----------



## cwwozniak

mull

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

mule

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

mute


----------



## plodr

mate


----------



## cwwozniak

math


----------



## Gr3iz

mare


----------



## dotty999

marl


----------



## Gr3iz

mail


----------



## 2twenty2

main


----------



## Gr3iz

maid


----------



## cwwozniak

raid


----------



## dotty999

rand


----------



## plodr

wand


----------



## Gr3iz

ward


----------



## plodr

word


----------



## cwwozniak

cord


----------



## Gr3iz

cold


----------



## 2twenty2

colt


----------



## Gr3iz

coot


----------



## 2twenty2

loot


----------



## cwwozniak

root


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

moot


----------



## plodr

moat


----------



## cwwozniak

goat


----------



## Gr3iz

goal


----------



## plodr

coal


----------



## 2twenty2

foal


----------



## Gr3iz

foil


----------



## 2twenty2

toil


----------



## Gr3iz

toll


----------



## 2twenty2

moll


----------



## Gr3iz

molt


----------



## 2twenty2

mole


----------



## Gr3iz

mote


----------



## plodr

dote


----------



## Gr3iz

doth


----------



## 2twenty2

moth


----------



## Gr3iz

mosh


----------



## 2twenty2

mush


----------



## Gr3iz

muse


----------



## 2twenty2

fuse


----------



## Gr3iz

fuss


----------



## 2twenty2

muss


----------



## Gr3iz

must


----------



## 2twenty2

mist


----------



## plodr

mint


----------



## Gr3iz

mink


----------



## cwwozniak

monk

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

mook

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

mock


----------



## Gr3iz

mack


----------



## 2twenty2

muck


----------



## Gr3iz

murk


----------



## plodr

mark


----------



## Gr3iz

mars


----------



## cwwozniak

tars


----------



## Gr3iz

tabs

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

tans


----------



## Gr3iz

taps


----------



## cwwozniak

tags


----------



## Gr3iz

togs


----------



## plodr

logs


----------



## cwwozniak

dogs


----------



## Gr3iz

dons


----------



## cwwozniak

dots


----------



## Gr3iz

does


----------



## 2twenty2

woes


----------



## Gr3iz

woos


----------



## 2twenty2

wogs


----------



## Gr3iz

woks


----------



## 2twenty2

hoks


----------



## Gr3iz

hoes


----------



## plodr

hobs


----------



## Gr3iz

hods


----------



## 2twenty2

hops


----------



## Gr3iz

hope


----------



## 2twenty2

hone


----------



## Gr3iz

hoke


----------



## 2twenty2

hove


----------



## Gr3iz

home


----------



## plodr

come


----------



## Gr3iz

comb


----------



## 2twenty2

tomb


----------



## Gr3iz

tome


----------



## 2twenty2

tore


----------



## Gr3iz

tort


----------



## plodr

port


----------



## Gr3iz

pout


----------



## 2twenty2

post


----------



## Gr3iz

pose


----------



## 2twenty2

pone


----------



## Gr3iz

pond


----------



## 2twenty2

pend


----------



## Gr3iz

peed


----------



## plodr

weed


----------



## 2twenty2

seed


----------



## Gr3iz

send


----------



## 2twenty2

tend


----------



## Gr3iz

teed


----------



## plodr

reed


----------



## Gr3iz

read


----------



## plodr

rend


----------



## Gr3iz

rent


----------



## plodr

dent


----------



## Gr3iz

dens


----------



## 2twenty2

dins


----------



## Gr3iz

dibs


----------



## plodr

mibs


----------



## Gr3iz

miss


----------



## 2twenty2

mist


----------



## Gr3iz

mint


----------



## 2twenty2

mine


----------



## Gr3iz

mire


----------



## plodr

hire


----------



## Gr3iz

hive


----------



## plodr

live


----------



## Gr3iz

lice


----------



## plodr

dice


----------



## Gr3iz

dive


----------



## 2twenty2

dire


----------



## Gr3iz

dirk


----------



## plodr

dark


----------



## Gr3iz

dank


----------



## 2twenty2

dink


----------



## Gr3iz

disk


----------



## plodr

dusk


----------



## Gr3iz

duck


----------



## plodr

luck


----------



## Gr3iz

lurk


----------



## 2twenty2

lark


----------



## Gr3iz

lank


----------



## plodr

lack


----------



## Gr3iz

lace


----------



## plodr

mace


----------



## 2twenty2

face


----------



## Gr3iz

fact


----------



## 2twenty2

fast


----------



## Gr3iz

fart


----------



## cwwozniak

fare


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

fade


----------



## plodr

wade


----------



## Gr3iz

wane

Hey knuck! Hey Chuck! Hiya Liz!


----------



## 2twenty2

wave


----------



## Gr3iz

wage


----------



## cwwozniak

wags


----------



## Gr3iz

wads


----------



## cwwozniak

wars


----------



## plodr

Mars


----------



## Gr3iz

mass


----------



## cwwozniak

moss


----------



## Gr3iz

most

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

molt

Hey, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

moat


----------



## cwwozniak

meat


----------



## Gr3iz

melt


----------



## plodr

belt


----------



## Gr3iz

best


----------



## 2twenty2

bent


----------



## Gr3iz

beat


----------



## 2twenty2

bear


----------



## Gr3iz

bean


----------



## plodr

lean


----------



## 2twenty2

mean


----------



## cwwozniak

dean


----------



## Gr3iz

deaf


----------



## 2twenty2

leaf


----------



## Gr3iz

leak


----------



## plodr

beak


----------



## Gr3iz

bead


----------



## 2twenty2

bear


----------



## plodr

boar


----------



## Gr3iz

boor


----------



## 2twenty2

moor


----------



## Gr3iz

moot


----------



## 2twenty2

moon


----------



## Gr3iz

morn


----------



## 2twenty2

more


----------



## Gr3iz

mole


----------



## plodr

vole


----------



## Gr3iz

vote


----------



## plodr

note


----------



## 2twenty2

cote


----------



## Gr3iz

cone


----------



## plodr

done


----------



## cwwozniak

lone


----------



## Gr3iz

lobe


----------



## cwwozniak

lore

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

loge

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

logo


----------



## Gr3iz

logs


----------



## 2twenty2

lobs


----------



## plodr

fobs


----------



## cwwozniak

fibs


----------



## 2twenty2

bibs


----------



## cwwozniak

bits

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

bins


----------



## plodr

tins


----------



## Gr3iz

tine


----------



## plodr

time


----------



## Gr3iz

tile


----------



## cwwozniak

till


----------



## plodr

hill


----------



## Gr3iz

hilt


----------



## plodr

wilt


----------



## Gr3iz

wist


----------



## cwwozniak

wish


----------



## Gr3iz

with

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pith 

Hey, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pits


----------



## cwwozniak

sits


----------



## Gr3iz

sins


----------



## cwwozniak

tins


----------



## plodr

tips


----------



## Gr3iz

tics


----------



## cwwozniak

ties


----------



## plodr

dies


----------



## cwwozniak

lies


----------



## Gr3iz

lips


----------



## cwwozniak

lids


----------



## Gr3iz

lins


----------



## cwwozniak

lint


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

list


----------



## cwwozniak

lost

Hey, Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

loft

Hey knuck! Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

soft


----------



## Gr3iz

soot


----------



## cwwozniak

soot


----------



## plodr

boot


----------



## cwwozniak

loot



Gr3iz said:


> soot





cwwozniak said:


> soot


I have no idea how I missed that.


----------



## Gr3iz

cwwozniak said:


> I have no idea how I missed that.


Gettin' old, Chuck? ;-)

lost


----------



## 2twenty2

last


----------



## Gr3iz

lash


----------



## plodr

mash


----------



## Gr3iz

mask


----------



## cwwozniak

bask

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bark

Hey Chuck!


----------



## plodr

lark


----------



## Gr3iz

lank


----------



## cwwozniak

lack

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

lace

Hey Chuck! Back atcha, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

lame


----------



## Gr3iz

lake


----------



## cwwozniak

rake


----------



## Gr3iz

race


----------



## cwwozniak

rage


----------



## Gr3iz

rags


----------



## cwwozniak

rugs


----------



## Gr3iz

rubs


----------



## 2twenty2

ribs


----------



## Gr3iz

rigs


----------



## 2twenty2

rips


----------



## plodr

rids


----------



## Gr3iz

ride


----------



## 2twenty2

rite


----------



## Gr3iz

ripe


----------



## dotty999

rope


----------



## Gr3iz

rose


----------



## 2twenty2

rove


----------



## dotty999

role


----------



## Gr3iz

rode


----------



## plodr

bode


----------



## 2twenty2

code


----------



## Gr3iz

cope


----------



## 2twenty2

cone


----------



## plodr

done


----------



## Gr3iz

doze


----------



## plodr

dope


----------



## Gr3iz

dove


----------



## 2twenty2

dote


----------



## Gr3iz

doth


----------



## 2twenty2

moth


----------



## plodr

myth


----------



## cwwozniak

math


----------



## Gr3iz

mash


----------



## cwwozniak

wash


----------



## Gr3iz

wasp


----------



## cwwozniak

wisp


----------



## Gr3iz

wish


----------



## cwwozniak

wise


----------



## Gr3iz

wire


----------



## 2twenty2

wine


----------



## Gr3iz

wink


----------



## 2twenty2

wisk


----------



## Gr3iz

wick


----------



## 2twenty2

pick


----------



## Gr3iz

pink


----------



## plodr

link


----------



## Gr3iz

lick


----------



## cwwozniak

pick


----------



## Gr3iz

Pilk


----------



## cwwozniak

milk


----------



## Gr3iz

mink


----------



## cwwozniak

monk

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

mook

Hey Chuck! Happy Christmas Eve Eve! ;-)


----------



## plodr

took


----------



## Gr3iz

tool


----------



## 2twenty2

toil


----------



## plodr

soil


----------



## Gr3iz

soul


----------



## 2twenty2

foul


----------



## Gr3iz

fool


----------



## plodr

food


----------



## Gr3iz

ford


----------



## 2twenty2

form


----------



## Gr3iz

foam


----------



## plodr

foal


----------



## Gr3iz

fowl


----------



## plodr

howl


----------



## Gr3iz

bowl


----------



## cwwozniak

cowl


----------



## Gr3iz

coal


----------



## cwwozniak

cool

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

coil

Hey Chuck! I hope you and Mary had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## 2twenty2

boil


----------



## Gr3iz

boll


----------



## 2twenty2

bold


----------



## Gr3iz

bole


----------



## plodr

mole


----------



## Gr3iz

more


----------



## cwwozniak

mope


----------



## Gr3iz

mops


----------



## 2twenty2

moss


----------



## Gr3iz

most


----------



## plodr

post


----------



## Gr3iz

port


----------



## cwwozniak

pore

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

porn

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pork


----------



## Gr3iz

pock


----------



## 2twenty2

pack


----------



## plodr

back


----------



## cwwozniak

rack


----------



## Gr3iz

rank


----------



## plodr

dank


----------



## 2twenty2

bank


----------



## cwwozniak

hank


----------



## Gr3iz

hawk


----------



## 2twenty2

gawk


----------



## plodr

gawp


----------



## Gr3iz

gawl


----------



## 2twenty2

bawl


----------



## Gr3iz

bail


----------



## 2twenty2

boil


----------



## Gr3iz

boll


----------



## plodr

bolt


----------



## Gr3iz

boat


----------



## RT

goat


----------



## plodr

coat


----------



## Gr3iz

coot


----------



## plodr

moot


----------



## Gr3iz

moat


----------



## cwwozniak

most


----------



## Gr3iz

mosh

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

moss

Hi, Mark, and a Happy Hump Day to you.


----------



## plodr

toss


----------



## Gr3iz

toes


----------



## cwwozniak

hoes


----------



## Gr3iz

hops


----------



## 2twenty2

hogs


----------



## Gr3iz

hods


----------



## plodr

nods


----------



## Gr3iz

noes


----------



## cwwozniak

toes

Hey, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

foes


----------



## cwwozniak

fobs

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

fogs


----------



## Gr3iz

fogs

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

?

Belated Hey Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Ooops!

figs


----------



## cwwozniak

gigs


----------



## plodr

gags


----------



## Gr3iz

gaps


----------



## 2twenty2

gars


----------



## cwwozniak

wars


----------



## Gr3iz

wads


----------



## plodr

dads


----------



## Gr3iz

dams


----------



## 2twenty2

dais


----------



## Gr3iz

days


----------



## 2twenty2

bays


----------



## cwwozniak

buys


----------



## Gr3iz

bugs


----------



## cwwozniak

buns

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bunt


----------



## plodr

bust


----------



## Gr3iz

busy


----------

